# Speedcubing in Melbourne



## TimMc (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi All,

Paul, Ninja and I caught up at Melbourne Central the other day 

There's a massive non-functional cube there! 












Paul was solving the 3x3x3 *blindfolded* with a cycle method 






Ninja did a 16 second non-lucky 3x3x3 solve 






And I did a few sub 1.5 second Magic solves 

Learning different methods and new algorithms was by far the most rewarding part of the meet. If you want to catch up at Melbourne Central too for a bit of speedsolving let us know. Perhaps we can make this a regular thing? 

Cheers,
Tim.


----------



## Leviticus (Sep 26, 2008)

Awesome Tim, glad there's more speedcubers in Australia


----------



## joshuali (Sep 27, 2008)

woohoo...i like cube meetings...im glad that there's more Aussie cubers out there too. hm...lets count how many there are?

levi -http://hk.youtube.com/user/Leviskatyboard
timc - http://hk.youtube.com/user/Portal3
fazrul1 - http://hk.youtube.com/user/fazrulz1
rubixcubematt - http://hk.youtube.com/user/rubixcubematt
ccchips- http://hk.youtube.com/user/ccchips296
aznblur - http://hk.youtube.com/user/aznblur
raawn - http://hk.youtube.com/user/Raawn
me - http://hk.youtube.com/user/JLcuber
sydneykun - http://hk.youtube.com/user/sidneykun
bouncintigger - http://hk.youtube.com/user/bouncintigger2
ninja
paul

14....stil a small number of cubers...for a comp...thats already assuming these people all can make it to a comp....dang...we need more cubers


----------



## joshuali (Sep 27, 2008)

sorry for the HK.youtube...beginnings...im using hk.youtube


----------



## TimMc (Sep 27, 2008)

joshuali said:


> 14....stil a small number of cubers...for a comp...thats already assuming these people all can make it to a comp....dang...we need more cubers



I know 12 other people that are cubers but don't actively participate on this forum or other cubing related ones. About 4 others too that don't go to my uni ^^

Tim.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 28, 2008)

i think i would really enjoy coming to a meet like that. can any of the other 12 that you know that r cubers come to the unnofficial comp in november? we need some more people to make it more competitive.


----------



## Tyson (Sep 29, 2008)

You guys should get organized. I could use a vacation to Australia.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 30, 2008)

Tyson said:


> You guys should get organized. I could use a vacation to Australia.



it would be cool if you came


----------



## Dene (Sep 30, 2008)

Tyson said:


> You guys should get organized. I could use a vacation to Australia.



Or you could pop over the Tasman to New Zealand in early to mid december!

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5996


----------



## TimMc (Oct 18, 2008)

There was another impromptu meet today with:
- Paul
- Michael
- Amston
- and myself. 

Michael was assembling a ES 5x5x5 after someone made it explode on a tram when I showed up (those things are a pain to assemble x.x). Then we pulled out some puzzles and compared them. Japanese DIY Kits are awesome! O.O My cube is good too though.... (I suppose it's one of those "the grass is greener on the other side" type of things that doesn't make up for my slow solving. <.<).

Some PLLs and OLLs were discussed. And we gave some tips for Amston when going from 3 minute solves to sub 1min. There wasn't a heap of solving, but we did get a few solves in! Paul did a 3x3x3 BLD solve with the cycle method behind his back which proved to Amston that it is possible ^_^ And I saw Michael do a sub 15 solve which is way faster than my PB!

Watch out at the upcoming competition! It's not going to be easy to set an AuR with competitors like this! :-D

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Oct 18, 2008)

is amston coming to the comp on nov 1?

what does michael average? I think i might have some competition


----------



## TimMc (Oct 18, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> is amston coming to the comp on nov 1?
> 
> what does michael average? I think i might have some competition



I'll check with Amston...

I think Michael (english name) holds a WR in 2x2x2 in China 

I'd hazard a guess that he averages between 14 and 20 seconds.

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Oct 18, 2008)

TimMc said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > is amston coming to the comp on nov 1?
> ...



is michael li kailong?


----------



## TimMc (Oct 18, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> is michael li kailong?



Nup, he's link

NR not WR* my bad

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Oct 18, 2008)

TimMc said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > is michael li kailong?
> ...



whoa!
sweet 3x3 avg, have some comp!

btw, when there is a melb meet, plz tell me.


----------



## TimMc (Oct 18, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> whoa!
> sweet 3x3 avg, have some comp!
> 
> btw, when there is a melb meet, plz tell me.



lol yeah, it was pretty short notice ;-P Paul rang me up and I headed on in, and I called Amston who's already in Melb.

Anyone want to meet up this week sometime? I.e. Wednesday 1pm?

Tim.


----------



## Michael_Chai (Oct 18, 2008)

Ha...I'm Michael, the 2x2x2 NR used to be mine, but someone broke it in Guangzhou Open. 
Tim, how about next weekend? I'm very tried today, so I didn't stay for a long time, and I wasted a long time assembling the ES 5x5x5 
I think next Saturday is a good time  just one week before the competition
As for my ave... I'm not so fast for now. maybe around 16. I have to practice more.


----------



## TimMc (Oct 18, 2008)

Michael_Chai said:


> I think next Saturday is a good time  just one week before the competition
> As for my ave... I'm not so fast for now. maybe around 16. I have to practice more.



Next Saturday sounds good. Maybe 1 pm near Gloria Jeans / Oporto (same place)?

I need to learn more OLLs and PLLs, but more importantly: practice more. I used to constantly average under 30 seconds, now I'm struggling because of a lack of focus 

I just did a 6 second 2x2x2 solve before ^_^ but I average 14-20 seconds loool

Tim.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Oct 18, 2008)

TimMc said:


> Next Saturday sounds good. Maybe 1 pm near Gloria Jeans / Oporto (same place)?
> 
> I need to learn more OLLs and PLLs, but more importantly: practice more. I used to constantly average under 30 seconds, now I'm struggling because of a lack of focus
> 
> ...



gah, id love to come, it just depends on when i have basketball. if the game is at 3:00, (assuming that its at melbourne central) i would basically catch the train there, then have to come back again. at least this saturday its the grand final so mabye after the comp!


----------



## Michael_Chai (Oct 19, 2008)

We may leave our MSN or SKYPE here, so we can call each other easily

My MSN is [email protected], my SKYPE is michael-cube


----------



## TimMc (Oct 19, 2008)

Michael_Chai said:


> We may leave our MSN or SKYPE here, so we can call each other easily
> 
> My MSN is [email protected], my SKYPE is michael-cube



Added :-D

There's also irc://irc.ircstorm.net:6667/rubik that aussie occasionally hang out in 

Tim.


----------



## cubeman34 (Oct 19, 2008)

i wish i had more people who cube in my area


----------



## xkheldar (Oct 19, 2008)

Same here.


----------



## Todd (Oct 20, 2008)

Cube meets? Why didnt you say so 

Depending when it is I can probably come along


----------



## TimMc (Oct 20, 2008)

Todd said:


> Cube meets? Why didnt you say so
> 
> Depending when it is I can probably come along



Sat 25th Oct at 1pm Melb Central 

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Oct 20, 2008)

TimMc said:


> Todd said:
> 
> 
> > Cube meets? Why didnt you say so
> ...



cant make it sorry, relatives are visiting that weekend from sydney.


----------



## Rawn (Oct 20, 2008)

I wish I had more cubers around me area to get a get together....


----------



## Faz (Oct 26, 2008)

YAY!

Today Tim, Matt and I met at matts church.

We discussed some lookahead and we mainly just talked and solved. I got to try out the v cubes!! 6 and 7 OMG!

Matt did a 31 OH solve with his wicked OH cube, which i did a 26 OH on.
Tim was......... good. With his 50 second solve .
And i did a 10.83 non lucky!


----------



## joshuali (Oct 26, 2008)

TimMc said:


> Michael_Chai said:
> 
> 
> > We may leave our MSN or SKYPE here, so we can call each other easily
> ...



my skype is ffrraannkkii 
altho i don't live in that area...talking about cubes would be nice...haha


----------



## TimMc (Oct 26, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> Tim was......... good. With his 50 second solve



lolol, I lose focus on the Cross + F2L during heads up competition.

I managed to win against Paul once with a 31.5 second solve heads up, but when they were doing BLD and 5x5 I had a few 22-23 sec solves (settled in an relaxed) 

On Saturday 25th Oct at Melbourne Central the following attended:
- Paul
- Michael
- Andrew + 1
- Ninja
+ 10 or so school friends of Paul/Michael's

What happened?
- Cubes were compared (2x2 -> 7x7)
- There was a brief comparison of DIY cores
- Silicone / Oil was discussed
- OLL/PLL sheets were briefly looked at
- LUNCH
- There was a lot of 2x2 / 3x3 / 4x4 / 5x5 solving
- Some heads up 3x3 BLD solving
- A few tutorials for spectators

We cubed for about 4-5 hours  *tired fingers*

After observing some solves at the past meets it seems like the benchmark times to beat for the upcoming competition will be:
2x2x2: 4 seconds
3x3x3: 13 seconds
3x3x3 OH: 25 seconds
4x4x4: 1 minute 10 seconds
5x5x5: 3 minutes

Tim.


----------



## Leviticus (Oct 26, 2008)

Nice one Tim! Who had those times? Lol at the 5x5 times compared to the rest, hehe.


----------



## Faz (Oct 26, 2008)

Leviticus said:


> Nice one Tim! Who had those times? Lol at the 5x5 times compared to the rest, hehe.



hem hem 2:30 average for me


----------



## TimMc (Oct 26, 2008)

Leviticus said:


> Nice one Tim! Who had those times? Lol at the 5x5 times compared to the rest, hehe.



2x2x2: 4 seconds (Feliks/Michael)
3x3x3: 13 seconds (Feliks/Michael)
3x3x3 OH: 25 seconds (Michael)
4x4x4: 1 minute 10 seconds (Feliks/Michael)
5x5x5: 3 minutes (Michael)

These are just based off my observations. I'm sure there's some faster cubers in Australia that haven't attended the meets.

The times are probably a bit inaccurate but if you solve faster than that then there's a good chance of winning. 

Tim.


----------



## Rawn (Oct 26, 2008)

What about the 3x3 Blindfolded times. 

It looks like most of the Australian records are gonna get beaten.


----------



## TimMc (Oct 26, 2008)

Would any Australians be interested in purchasing a Competition Timer and a StackMat (StackMat Complete)?

Competition Timer USD$20.99
StackMat Complete USD$28.99

The shipping cost might be cheaper if everything sent to me in one package.

If so, it'd probably happen like this:
- Each person responds with the number of timers/mats they'd like.
- Then I contact SpeedStacks in the US to place an international bulk order.
- I pay them with my own money.
- After receiving them I can either:
*invoice you via paypal and mail them to you after payment is confirmed - OR
*deliver them in person at a Melbourne Meet

You might be able to save $10-20 in comparison to ordering through NZ or HK distributors; but I'll get the numbers from SpeedStacks and compare them before placing any order. 

Tim.


----------



## TimMc (Oct 26, 2008)

Rawn said:


> What about the 3x3 Blindfolded times.
> 
> It looks like most of the Australian records are gonna get beaten.



I think the 3x3 BLD times are between 2min and 3min30...

Tim.


----------



## Leviticus (Oct 26, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> Leviticus said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one Tim! Who had those times? Lol at the 5x5 times compared to the rest, hehe.
> ...



1.55 average for me 



TimMc said:


> Leviticus said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one Tim! Who had those times? Lol at the 5x5 times compared to the rest, hehe.
> ...



Was that 13 single or average? Im pretty sure Feliks doesnt average 13 

3x3-5x5 will have a chance, and minx


----------



## Faz (Oct 26, 2008)

TimMc said:


> Would any Australians be interested in purchasing a Competition Timer and a StackMat (StackMat Complete)?
> 
> Competition Timer USD$20.99
> StackMat Complete USD$28.99
> ...



Ill buy the comp timer. How will i pay you?



Leviticus said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Leviticus said:
> ...



No way i average 13!
avg is sub 16 but barely.


----------



## TimMc (Oct 26, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> Ill buy the comp timer. How will i pay you?



I'll do it like how Hidetoshi did with the Mirror Blocks:
- Confirm a list of orders
- Get a quote from SpeedStacks
- Check if anyone wants to backout after the quote
- Place the order with my own money
- Then I'll send them via post or deliver them in person at meets

If via post:
- I'll invoice you first through paypal, or you could do a direct deposit

If in person at a meet:
- You'll be able to pay in cash

So there wont be any up front payment on your behalf. I'll be putting a bit of trust into those who'd like to order them. I wont accept orders from newly registered users unless I know them in person for the same reason...

Tim.


----------



## Rawn (Oct 26, 2008)

I might get comp timer as well. If I do I'll probably collect at the official tournament next year if it does happen. Or you could post it to me earlier if collecting it next year seems a long time away for you.


----------



## xpboy (Oct 26, 2008)

TimMc said:


> Rawn said:
> 
> 
> > What about the 3x3 Blindfolded times.
> ...



yestoday i got too many dnfs in the bld, maybe 50% T_T
and the best time is 2min35, other succeed times from 2min 40 to 3min 20;
ninjia also try in bld solve to do race with me, but unfortunately he got tiwce dnf :-(


----------



## Michael_Chai (Oct 27, 2008)

i'm not so fast as you said tim...
although i want to be.....

my 3x3 avg is about 16s
4x4 avg is about 1min 40
T.T
i'm not so fast, i don't think i can beat fazrulz....
just try my best...


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Oct 27, 2008)

tim, i will definately buy a comp timer from you whenever you are buying them. i have always wanted to get a comp timer to plug into my computer to use with cct. this is a great oportunity for me to get one for not that much money. when are you planning to get them?


----------



## TimMc (Oct 27, 2008)

Rubixcubematt said:


> tim, i will definately buy a comp timer from you whenever you are buying them. i have always wanted to get a comp timer to plug into my computer to use with cct. this is a great oportunity for me to get one for not that much money. when are you planning to get them?



Probably mid to late November if there's enough to order. Minimum 10 items to qualify as a group order with free shipping to AUS. So I'll need a few people interested to place the order. 

Tim.


----------



## TimMc (Oct 31, 2008)

Here's the list of people interested in buying a timer/mat:
Tim 2
Feliks 1
Matt 1
Michael 1
Ninja 1
Paul 1
Rawn? 1

There's *8* so far and we need a minimum of *10* items to qualify as a group order. As soon as we hit or pass 10 I'll place the order 

Here's an brief price comparison:
Timer & Mat via NZ Speedstacks (individual) =~ NZD$57.90 + NZD$10 shipping
*AUD$59.29
Timer & Mat via NZ Speedstacks (group) = NZD$52.90 + free shipping
**AUD$46.19*
Timer & Mat via Cube4You (group) =~ USD$40 + $x shipping
*AUD$59.75 + shipping

Anyone else come across better prices?

Tim.


----------



## joshuali (Oct 31, 2008)

Rawn said:


> What about the 3x3 Blindfolded times.
> 
> It looks like most of the Australian records are gonna get beaten.




wohoho not so fast boy...there's stil levi john chris and I


----------



## Faz (Oct 31, 2008)

The competition starts in 2 and a half hours!!!


----------



## Rawn (Oct 31, 2008)

TimMc said:


> Rawn?



My names Nicholas Chen if your wondering. Just call me Nick.


----------



## aznblur (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm in for a timer.


----------



## shidonii (Nov 1, 2008)

I'll buy one from you


----------



## TimMc (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi All,

We've enough to place the order. But first I'd like to confirm a few things before placing the order:
- Do you want a Generate 2 Timer (data port/memory) and full size Mat?
- What's your name if you haven't specified already?
- Would you like to get one from me in person or pay to have it posted to you?
- Are you able to pay? I.e. youngins who might not have a job

Here's the list:

*MELBOURNE*
Tim McMahon
Matthew Wanstall
Feliks Zemdegs
Xuan Pei
Mingren Lu
Wenliang Cai
Sidney Tarray

*SYDNEY*
Nicholas Chen
aznblur*

People: 9
Timers & Mats: 10
Total order: NZD$529 ~ AUD$462

I'm a bit concerned about the Sydney orders and the youngins. I don't want to end up with spare timers laying around lol  I'll place it after everyone's confirmed 

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Nov 1, 2008)

Feliks Zemdegs - definitely will pay cash upfront.

Confirmed

O and Tim, Nick is coming to the Aussie Open 09, and anzblur will be down in melbourne in January, so you can collect their money then.


----------



## aznblur (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm John Phung, I'd like to have it shipped to me, unless it arrives somewhat close to whenever I'm going to to Melbourne, and I have paypal.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Nov 2, 2008)

i will pay upfront, and i only want the timer, i have a mat already.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 3, 2008)

*Next Meet: Saturday 8th of November 1pm*

Same place 

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Nov 3, 2008)

TimMc said:


> *Next Meet: Saturday 8th of November 1pm*
> 
> Same place
> 
> Tim.



same place as in melb central right?

Probably cant make it, i dont think my parents would approve of me going there by myself. My mum said i need to cut down on my cubing, so no, i dont think i will make it.

while youre there, tell the people about the comp on Sat.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 3, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> TimMc said:
> 
> 
> > *Next Meet: Saturday 8th of November 1pm*
> ...



Yup, Melbourne Central. People who show up probably went to the comp lol

Tim.


----------



## Todd (Nov 5, 2008)

Ahah crap  I forgot about the last one, and this one is on my girl's birthday ... not sure how she would feel about me ditching her for some cube nuts


----------



## TimMc (Nov 5, 2008)

Todd said:


> Ahah crap  I forgot about the last one, and this one is on my girl's birthday ... not sure how she would feel about me ditching her for some cube nuts



It was my gf's birthday last Saturday ^_^

So yeah, probably advisable not to come 

Tim.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi All,

With just 10 items it turns out that shipping will be NZD$52.60 so that's an additional NZD$5.26 (AUD$4.56) for each item. There appears to be only free shipping with larger orders (i.e. $2,000 worth of products).

Timer + Shipping = NZD$34.95 + NZD$5.26 = NZD$40.21 (~AUD$34.86)
Timer & Mat + Shipping = NZD$52.90 + NZD$5.26 = NZD$58.16 (~AUD$50.42)

Please Note:
The shipping here is from NZ to my place and not after distribution.
I'll probably use paypal which may attract slightly higher rates as they typically use a crap conversion (i.e. today 1 USD buys 69 AUD but they probably have it listed as 64).

So depending on the conversion rate you're probably looking at:
Timer ~ AUD$35-37
Timer & Mat ~ AUD$51-55

Is this ok or does anyone want to back out? Please confirm. I'll place the order once everyone is happy.

Kind Regards,
Tim.


----------



## Faz (Nov 5, 2008)

no backing out for me


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Nov 5, 2008)

i wont back out, but i thought that you were going to order from us not nz?


----------



## xpboy (Nov 5, 2008)

of cuz i wont quit, so tim, can we got the timers in this month if anything goes all right?


----------



## TimMc (Nov 5, 2008)

Rubixcubematt said:


> i wont back out, but i thought that you were going to order from us not nz?



Nah it's cheaper and faster from NZ. Shipping from the US is much more expensive >.<

Although it might be the way to go if doing a significantly large order. I.e. 30-40 items. Maybe this would work with a lot more cubers. But that's pretty much why Speedstacks AUS closed. If there were more demand...

@Paul - I'd feel a lot more comfortable if *everybody involved* replied to this thread within the next day or so. Then I'll order it ASAP and hopefully have it before the 20th of November.

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Nov 6, 2008)

TimMc said:


> Rubixcubematt said:
> 
> 
> > i wont back out, but i thought that you were going to order from us not nz?
> ...




send them pm's


----------



## Michael_Chai (Nov 6, 2008)

won't quit
and i don't need a mat.
thank you Tim


----------



## Rawn (Nov 6, 2008)

I'll get one. Timer no mat. I'll decide whether I'll have it shipped to me or not. 

PS. Quick question: Is the Australian Open DEFINITELY going to take place. If yes hows the organizing going? Just needed to make sure because my parents have to buy plane tickets or something.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 6, 2008)

Rawn said:


> I'll get one. Timer no mat. I'll decide whether I'll have it shipped to me or not.
> 
> PS. Quick question: Is the Australian Open DEFINITELY going to take place. If yes hows the organizing going? Just needed to make sure because my parents have to buy plane tickets or something.



It's not definite at this stage. It was a proposal and I'm still trying to get more people interested in competing. >.<

Tim.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 6, 2008)

The following without an * haven't confirmed:

*Timer Only*
*Tim McMahon
*Matthew Wanstall (Rubixcubematt)
*Wenliang Cai (Michael_Chai)
*Nicholas Chen (Rawn)

*Timer & Mat*
*Tim McMahon
*Feliks Zemdegs (fazrulz)
*Xuan Pei (xpboy)
Mingren Lu (Ninja)
*Sidney Tarray (shidonii)
John Phung (aznblur)

Tim.


----------



## xpboy (Nov 6, 2008)

well, ninjia have not got a id here, so he just ask me instead him to reply and confirm, timer and mat


----------



## TimMc (Nov 6, 2008)

Order has been placed 

Anyone able to make it to the Saturday meet?

Tim.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Nov 7, 2008)

I might be able to come. depends on if I have basketball tomorrow and my parents let me. Its at 1pm right?


----------



## TimMc (Nov 7, 2008)

Rubixcubematt said:


> I might be able to come. depends on if I have basketball tomorrow and my parents let me. Its at 1pm right?



I'll probably *cancel* it as I've a lot on at the moment. Perhaps next Saturday... hopefully the timers would've arrived by then 

Tim.


----------



## Rawn (Nov 7, 2008)

TimMc said:


> Rawn said:
> 
> 
> > I'll get one. Timer no mat. I'll decide whether I'll have it shipped to me or not.
> ...



Oh ok then. I'll probably come to Melbourne anyway with my parents because we haven't been there before. If the comp doesn't take place. I might come and meet you guys at least.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 12, 2008)

Anyone in a meet-up at Melbourne Central near Gloria Jeans & Oporto on Saturday the *15th of November at 1pm*?

I'll let you know if I receive the timers in the mail tomorrow or Friday (they were sent last weekend and the ETA is around now).

Tim.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Nov 12, 2008)

no srry tim, if the arrive today or tomorrow, is it possible if you could come to the meet-up with feliks and i on sunday?


----------



## TimMc (Nov 12, 2008)

Rubixcubematt said:


> no srry tim, if the arrive today or tomorrow, is it possible if you could come to the meet-up with feliks and i on sunday?



Yeah

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Nov 13, 2008)

YAY! I cant wait for my timer 

Ill bring cash on Sunday - is it 51 or 52 dollars?


----------



## xpboy (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi, tim, is the timer coming with the battery? If not, we can first buy one and then take to there can use it immiditely


----------



## TimMc (Nov 13, 2008)

*Invoice (NZD)*
Competition Timer 10 34.95 349.50
StackMat - Blue Swoosh 6 17.95 107.70
Postage and Packaging 1 46.50 46.50
Total NZ$503.70

Charged AU$455.76 from my bank account.

*Exchange Rate*
AU$455.76 / NZ$503.70 = 0.90482430017867778439547349612865
1 New Zealand Dollar = 0.90482430017867778439547349612865 Australian Dollars
Paypal Exchange rate: 1 Australian Dollar = 1.10518 New Zealand Dollars
Verifying: 1/1.10518 = 0.90482998244629834054181219348884
*note: precision may be off due to the bank rounding

*Postage*
Postage per person (10) = NZ$4.65

I can probably calculate the price based on the weight so that those who bought mats end up being 
more (i.e. $5.2+) where those who just bought the timer would pay less (i.e. $3.10+).

Let me know if you'd like me to recalculate the shipping. 

*Competition Timer (inc. shipping)*
(Timer + Shipping) * Exchange Rate
= (NZ$34.95 + NZ$4.65) * 0.90482430017867778439547349612865
= AU$35.831042287075640262060750446669

*Competition Timer & StackMat (inc. shipping)*
(Timer & Mat + Shipping) * Exchange Rate
= (NZ$34.95 + NZ$17.95 + NZ$4.65) * 0.90482430017867778439547349612865
= AU$52.072638475282906491959499702166

*Competition Timer (inc. shipping)*
Tim McMahon
Matthew Wanstall (Rubixcubematt)
Wenliang Cai (Michael_Chai)
Nicholas Chen (Rawn)
* Amount due per person: AU$35.80

*Competition Timer & StackMat (inc. shipping)* 
Tim McMahon
Feliks Zemdegs (fazrulz)
Xuan Pei (xpboy)
Mingren Lu (Ninja)
Sidney Tarray (shidonii)
John Phung (aznblur)
* Amount due per person: AU$52.00

*Balancing*
(4 * 35.80) + (6 * 52.00) = 455.2
Difference: 455.2 - 455.76 = 0.56
I'm down 56 cents (I don't really care).

I'm pretty sure they come with batteries. They haven't arrived yet. I'll let you know if they arrive tomorrow. 

Tim.


----------



## Dene (Nov 13, 2008)

What? When was the NZ exchange rate over AUS90c?


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 13, 2008)

Of topic but...

lol, I love those figures =) the last part of the fraction is in real money about the worth of a Hydrogen atom 

Why not round to cents? there are not smaller money to get anyway.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 13, 2008)

Dene said:


> What? When was the NZ exchange rate over AUS90c?



When I placed the order, xe.com and google had:
1 NZD to 0.88 AUD

paypal had:
1 NZD to 0.90482430017867778439547349612865 AUD

So the seller ended up with an extra AUD$12.504 due to the crap exchange rate Paypal gave us.

On the other hand, I would've had to pay a fee for doing a direct deposit and wouldn't have insurance on the order if I didn't go through Paypal.

I'm just glad AUD is greater than NZD 

Tim.


----------



## shidonii (Nov 13, 2008)

Awesome, can't wait to get them.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi All,

The arrived this morning 

I can deliver some of them in person:
Saturday 15th November 1pm at Melbourne Central
Sunday 16th November 11am (11:30am?) Union St Armadale

For those who'd like them mailed out, please PM me your Paypal email address if you've one and I can invoice and send them to that address.

Cheers,
Tim.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Nov 14, 2008)

YAY, theyve arived. 11:30 is more sensible, coz the church service is still on at 11


----------



## Rawn (Nov 14, 2008)

So do they come with batteries? 

PS PMed you my Paypal


----------



## TimMc (Nov 15, 2008)

Rawn said:


> So do they come with batteries?
> 
> PS PMed you my Paypal



Yeah, they come with a battery 

Tim.


----------



## shidonii (Nov 19, 2008)

Got mine today! Works perfectly fine, thanks again Tim.


----------



## Rawn (Nov 19, 2008)

My mum just let me open it now. It's cool. Thanks.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 19, 2008)

No probs  Anyone up for some video recordings of solves around melb this weekend? You don't have to be in the CBD either ;-P *just making a compilation*

Solving at places like:
- Plazas/Malls
- Bus/Tram Stops
- Trains/Buses/Trams
- Train Stations
- Melbourne Icons/Buildings

Tim.


----------



## Tyson (Nov 19, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> TimMc said:
> 
> 
> > joshuali said:
> ...



Honestly, AUD is trading .6547. Australia is getting cheap for Americans!


----------



## TimMc (Nov 19, 2008)

Tyson said:


> Honestly, AUD is trading .6547. Australia is getting cheap for Americans!



lol, yeah - >.<

The exchange rate sucks for aussies buying stuff overseas 

Great for the US though >.<

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Nov 20, 2008)

TimMc said:


> No probs  Anyone up for some video recordings of solves around melb this weekend? You don't have to be in the CBD either ;-P *just making a compilation*
> 
> Solving at places like:
> - Plazas/Malls
> ...



you can meet me and matt on sunday, and go to a nearby tram stop or something.


----------



## TimMc (Dec 31, 2008)

*Proposed Meet-up:*
Date: 5th or 6th of January
Time: 2pm to 6pm
Location: Melbourne Central Level 2 (just outside the food court)

Events:
- 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5
+ any other puzzle

What to bring:
- puzzles that you want to speedsolve
- Competition Timer if you've one (I'll be bringing 3 anyway)

The proposed time is meant to correlate with a few interstate cubers who're in Melbourne around that time. If it's inconvenient we can re-schedule.

The proposed competition time is obviously unsuitable due to the amount of known cubers in Australia not being able to make it. We should discuss a more suitable date/time.

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Jan 1, 2009)

It'll have to be the 6th - because I am only back on the 5th. I hope John can make it.


----------



## TimMc (Jan 1, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> It'll have to be the 6th - because I am only back on the 5th. I hope John can make it.



It can be the 7th too I suppose. If people can still make it. Just need to confirm it with folks for those who need to get permission etc. Might be a bit difficult without a specific date, but if they can confirm one of the days it'll be good 

Tim.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jan 1, 2009)

5th, 6th or 7th will be good for me. Any time after the 8th is bad, because I will be going to queensland. I'm sure that my parents will let me go to melb central, or they could come with me....


----------



## Faz (Jan 1, 2009)

2pm-6pm??
Is there a chance that we could make it earlier? Maybe 12:00pm?
I am free on the 6th and 7th. Hopefully 10 plus people?? 
Maybe i could provide some scrambles so we can have a mini 3x3 round of competition for fun?

Looking forward to it


----------



## TimMc (Jan 1, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> 2pm-6pm??
> Is there a chance that we could make it earlier? Maybe 12:00pm?
> I am free on the 6th and 7th. Hopefully 10 plus people??
> Maybe i could provide some scrambles so we can have a mini 3x3 round of competition for fun?



I'll bring my laptop along if we run out of scrambles.

We can bring it back to 12pm if you want. The 7th seems to be looking good.

I doubt we'd have 10+ people. Most like around 4-5 at this short notice, and with some people unavailable.

Tim.


----------



## aznblur (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm only in melbourne 5th-7th.

So yeah, any of those days would be fine (Y)


----------



## Faz (Jan 2, 2009)

OK. 7th at 12 o'clock on level 2? That sounds great. I will bring a few scrambles if you guys want to have a 3x3 round.

Thats Me, Tim, Matt, John, Nick?, Paul?, Ninja?, Michael? Tim's friends?


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jan 2, 2009)

so we are definately going to meet up at 12 o'clock on the 7th?? Thats fine for me, but I will only be able to stay for a couple of hours.


----------



## Faz (Jan 2, 2009)

Matt, do you want to catch the train with me? I can catch the glen waverley line into the city.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jan 2, 2009)

feliks, sure. If its 12, ill check the timetable to see what will be best. I need to know if its 12 o'clock or 2 though. What station do u get on?


----------



## Rawn (Jan 2, 2009)

Actually I'm coming to Melbourne on the 24th and will arrive around 10 am and leaving on the 27th.


----------



## TimMc (Jan 2, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> OK. 7th at 12 o'clock on level 2? That sounds great. I will bring a few scrambles if you guys want to have a 3x3 round.
> 
> Thats Me, Tim, Matt, John, Nick?, Paul?, Ninja?, Michael? Tim's friends?



Confirmed 

Wednesday 7th of January at 12:00 PM
Melbourne Central (Level 2 - Food Court, Near Gloria Jeans)

Confirmed Cubers:
- Feliks
- Matt
- Tim

To be confirmed:
- John?
- Nick?
- Paul? (overseas)
- Ninja? (exams, school)
- Michael?
- More friends (will contact them)

We can have another one on the 25th if you want too. Keep in mind that it'll be a Sunday and the day before Australia Day.

Tim.
Tim.


----------



## aznblur (Jan 2, 2009)

Sweet, how do I get there from Brunswick? My aunty's place is literally 50m away from Sydney Road.

Or I could get her to drive me, I'll see.


----------



## TimMc (Jan 2, 2009)

aznblur said:


> Sweet, how do I get there from Brunswick? My aunty's place is literally 50m away from Sydney Road.
> 
> Or I could get her to drive me, I'll see.



lol, I'm up past Moreland Road just above Brunswick.

You can catch the tram (Route 19) towards the City, which goes down Sydney Road, and get off at La Trobe Street. Then you just walk across the road towards the 7/11 and proceed right, up past the Commonwealth Bank until you reach the next intersection (Swanston Street/La Trobe Street). There's an icrecream place down the bottom. Just go up the escalators there, up one level, and through the doors on the left. Walk towards your right once you're in the food court and past Oporto. We'll meet up around there.

Alternatively, you could catch the train at Brunswick (near Safeway). If you catch the one in the morning (before 12) it'll arrive at Melbourne Central earlier. It goes from Brunswick -> Jewell -> Royal Park -> Flemington Bridge -> Macaulay -> North Melbourne -> Flagstaff -> Melbourne Central. Then you just go up one big escalator to the concourse or two small ones which take you between platforms. Through the ticket barrier, and then take the escalators. Keep taking any escalator you see until you're up on the food court (level 2). From the lower ground you take one set up, then another set to the left. And then two from level 1 which are infront of the ones you just took. If you can see the big clock then you'd be able to see Oporto or Gloria Jeans on the level up.

Tim.


----------



## Rawn (Jan 2, 2009)

TimMc said:


> Confirmed
> 
> Wednesday 7th of January at 12:00 PM
> Melbourne Central (Level 2 - Food Court, Near Gloria Jeans)
> ...



I can't come on the 7th. I'll still be in Sydney then. Maybe between the 24th and the 26th?


----------



## aznblur (Jan 3, 2009)

Add me in as confirmed


----------



## TimMc (Jan 4, 2009)

Heya,

I can't make it until 12:30 PM due to a slight change in class times. You guys can still start at 12:00 PM if you want though 

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Jan 5, 2009)

Yeah, sounds great. We should have another meeting when Nick comes down.

So, I will be there about 12:00 and Tim can come later. Ill get some scrambles and Tim, contact some other people -Michael!!!! and some other friends.


----------



## GerrySly (Jan 5, 2009)

I might make an appearance, not sure as of yet, going into the city tomorrow for the Victory game, so not sure about wednesday, how long is it going on for and is it a competition or just a get together?


----------



## Faz (Jan 5, 2009)

It's just a get together, but we will have a 3x3 average of 5 competition.

I think its 12 until 6, but that seems very long - I will probably only stay til 4.


----------



## aznblur (Jan 5, 2009)

I'll be leaving at 4-5 ish, meeting up with a family friend.

Should we meet up in Gloria Jeans? They have very comfy looking couches. 

But they might kick us out if we're in there for too long D:


----------



## TimMc (Jan 6, 2009)

aznblur said:


> I'll be leaving at 4-5 ish, meeting up with a family friend.
> 
> Should we meet up in Gloria Jeans? They have very comfy looking couches.
> 
> But they might kick us out if we're in there for too long D:



Yup 

See ya at 12:30*

Tim.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jan 6, 2009)

So we meet up at Gloria Jeans????


----------



## TimMc (Jan 6, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> So we meet up at Gloria Jeans????



It's the same place. Level 2 in the Food Court near Gloria Jeans and Oporto.

Note: It's not the Gloria Jeans located in Borders book store.

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Jan 7, 2009)

Today was fun

John with his awesome 5x5 skills!
Tim repeatedly doing OH solves
Big Matt complaining about lbl
Not so big Matt attempting a 4x4 bld

I excpect the mini 3x3 comp results to be up soon


----------



## TimMc (Jan 7, 2009)

Results of today 

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Jan 7, 2009)

My last solve was a pll skip and no.4 was a plus 2. xD


----------



## TimMc (Jan 7, 2009)

Heh, most of the worst solves were faster than my best today >.<

I only managed a few ~25 solves while messing around, mostly hovering ~31. Practice! lol 

Tim.


----------



## TimMc (Jan 17, 2009)

Who's up for another Meetup/Competition at Melbourne Central, on Saturday the 24th of January starting at 1 PM?

Depending on the number of cubers and what they prefer to solve we could do:
- 2x2x2 Avg. 5
- 3x3x3 Avg. 5
- 3x3x3 OH Avg. 5
- 3x3x3 BLD Mean of 3
- Rubiks Magic Avg. 10-12? :-D

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes, definitely. If Nick (Rawn) can't make it on that date, make it the 25th as he is only down for those 2 days. Magic should be 3 of 5 (Tim........). I think the only person that would do Bld is matt. Maybe we could have a 4x4 round during bld?


----------



## GerrySly (Jan 18, 2009)

I'll definitely be there this time


----------



## TimMc (Jan 18, 2009)

No problems 

Tim.


----------



## TimMc (Jan 19, 2009)

Just to confirm:
- Meetup is at Melbourne Central (usual place)
- Sunday the 25th of January, starting at 1 PM
- Level 2, near Oporto and Gloria Jeans

Cuber so far:
- Feliks
- Matt
- Nick
- Gerry
- David
- Tim

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Jan 19, 2009)

If any of you guys want to get there at 12, I'm sure I can make it there that early. Btw, Tim. Matt is on holidays and doesnt get back until the 23rd. He is not confirmed.


----------



## Faz (Jan 22, 2009)

Can't make it.


----------



## Rawn (Jan 22, 2009)

I can come this time (Finally ) .

Feliks - So you can't make it at all?


----------



## TimMc (Jan 22, 2009)

Damn >.< So that's me Nick and Gerry?

lol @ 25th being Chinese New Year >.<

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Jan 23, 2009)

Rawn said:


> I can come this time (Finally ) .
> 
> Feliks - So you can't make it at all?



No. I'm really sorry. I'm going to Ballarat with my family.


----------



## Rawn (Jan 23, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Rawn said:
> 
> 
> > I can come this time (Finally ) .
> ...




......... Awwww.

Actually chinese new year is on the 26th.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jan 23, 2009)

dont think i can make it guys, such short notice (for me)


----------



## Rawn (Jan 23, 2009)

Around what time would the meetup end?


----------



## GerrySly (Jan 23, 2009)

Rawn said:


> Around what time would the meetup end?


I might go catch a flick after so I'll be leaving when the movies starts


----------



## Rawn (Jan 24, 2009)

So, see you guys tommorow then. (I'm already in Melbourne)


----------



## Faz (Jan 24, 2009)

*I am a dud*

But to my advantage!
YESSSSSSSSSSSSS!

Tim confused me 

He said the Saturday, then he confirmed Sunday, and I was still thinking it was on today.

I can make it tomorrow!

I will probably leave at 4;30

If anyone wants to get there at 12:30 ill be there that early - but only if i get a reply.


----------



## TimMc (Jan 24, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> But to my advantage!
> YESSSSSSSSSSSSS!
> 
> Tim confused me
> ...



lolol, I'll be there at 12 PM  (25th Sunday, today, Chinese New Year) :-D

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Jan 24, 2009)

actually Tim - ill be there at 1 - changed my mind.

Tim- print off some 2x2, 3x3, 4x4 and OH scrambles please.


----------



## Faz (Jan 25, 2009)

Yay - I got a 12.57 average

I got some good 4x4 practice as mine broke - about 5 sub 1 solves. Thanks to Nick for letting me practice alot on his ES.


----------



## TimMc (Jan 25, 2009)

Results from the second Meetup in January for 2009

Lack of practice is clearly showing in my times :-/ Ah well, 

Tim.


----------



## GerrySly (Jan 25, 2009)

Happy with that average, really need to get it down though. I should really learn how to solve a 2x2-5x5 heh


----------



## SiLASftz (Jan 27, 2009)

Woah mad, I'm from Melbourne and I don't think I've ever seen that there! LOL


----------



## TimMc (Feb 15, 2009)

Anyone up for another meetup at Melbourne Central on Saturday the 21st of February at 1:00 PM?

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Feb 15, 2009)

Nah, can't make it. Too busy with sport and homework and stuff.

Tim - can you buy some CRC for me - I'll pay you at the comp.


----------



## TimMc (Feb 16, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Tim - can you buy some CRC for me - I'll pay you at the comp.



Sure, I'll try to source out some cheaper CRC 808. My local Mitre 10 has it for $20 but someone said they got it for $14. David?

---

Paul, Michael, Ninja, David, Matt up for a meetup this weekend?

Tim.


----------



## jsthum (Feb 16, 2009)

yeh i got some from big w which was $14 if not it is at bunnings for $16


----------



## edw0010 (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah tim i wouldn't mind some CRC also, as for Saturday it sound goot atm so ill say yes and let you know if anything changes!

David

P.s. Matt please go because i need your help with the 3x3x3Bld!!!


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Feb 16, 2009)

edw0010 said:


> Yeah tim i wouldn't mind some CRC also, as for Saturday it sound goot atm so ill say yes and let you know if anything changes!
> 
> David
> 
> P.s. Matt please go because i need your help with the 3x3x3Bld!!!



I really don't think i can come, but Ill see what i can do...


----------



## edw0010 (Feb 17, 2009)

[/QUOTE] I really don't think i can come, but Ill see what i can do...[/QUOTE]

Lol, yeah no sweat, im getting there from the videos SLOWLY,


----------



## TimMc (Feb 17, 2009)

So far there's:
David, Paul, Tim

I'll see if a friend Jay wants to come too.

Anyone else wanna come along?

Tim.


----------



## edw0010 (Feb 19, 2009)

Hey tim Damien said he'll be coming so add him to your list!!


----------



## andatude (Feb 19, 2009)

*SYDNEY!!*

how about a comp in sydney? yeah? lols


----------



## TimMc (Feb 19, 2009)

andatude said:


> how about a comp in sydney? yeah? lols



Maybe 

Just need competitors 

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Feb 20, 2009)

Andy Tran - organise it your self mate.


----------



## andatude (Feb 20, 2009)

hey dont forget me.!

www.youtube.com/roOstaz94


----------



## TimMc (Feb 20, 2009)

I've two cans of CRC808 at $15 each. I tried Big W (out of stock @ $13 each) and called two Bunnings. Ended up getting them at the third Bunnings.

They're annoyingly hard to come by. No idea why >.<

Cya tomorrow at 1pm! :-D

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Feb 21, 2009)

Tim - I will buy one can at the competition for 15 bucks.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Feb 21, 2009)

Tim, I may buy a can as well.


----------



## TimMc (Feb 21, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> Tim, I may buy a can as well.



Feliks has dibs on the one I've left.

But I'll try to get some more before the competition.

Is anyone up for another Meetup in a fortnight on Saturday? Same drill. This is the week before the competition.

Today was fun  We'd 4-6 people throughout the day with just one 3x3 average of 5. But Paul kindly gave David some BLD pointers, and me some 2x2 newbie pointers (i.e. how to teach a newbie 2x2 since I didn't know how to make it simpler).

Here's the results!

Bwa from Gloria Jeans kindly bought us (me) some coffee and we tried to teach him 2x2 and 3x3 :-D + Jenny came along and Paul successfully taught her 2x2! :-D

The more the merrier, feel free to invite others - especially if they want to learn how to solve the puzzles 

Tim.


----------



## TimMc (Feb 22, 2009)

Btw, there's a Mind Games Puzzle Shop 3 blocks away from the church! "275 Glenferrie Road, Malvern, 3144" check Google Maps :-D

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Feb 22, 2009)

TimMc said:


> Rubixcubematt said:
> 
> 
> > Tim, I may buy a can as well.
> ...




ERR - the saturday in a fortnight is the competition


----------



## TimMc (Feb 22, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> ERR - the saturday in a fortnight is the competition



lolol, so it is 

P.S. I've 3 cans of CRC now. :-D

Tim.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Feb 22, 2009)

TimMc said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > ERR - the saturday in a fortnight is the competition
> ...



How much?? SHOTGUN!!!!


----------



## TimMc (Feb 22, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> How much?? SHOTGUN!!!!



tis $15 each. You can probably find em for $12.40 at Big W but a couple I tried were sold out >.< A few Bunnings are sold out too, so it's worth calling first lol

P.S. They don't come with the tube/nozzle thingy for some reason. >.<

Tim.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Feb 22, 2009)

TimMc said:


> Rubixcubematt said:
> 
> 
> > How much?? SHOTGUN!!!!
> ...



ill think about it.


----------



## TimMc (Mar 10, 2009)

Anyone up for another meet?

Saturday the *21st of March* at 1 PM Melbourne Central.

Kind Regards,
Tim.


----------



## Faz (Mar 11, 2009)

Possibly, providing I don't have much homework. Holidays start on the 4th of april for me, so I could come to a meetup then

I think I will go - but only if i dont have much homework.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Mar 11, 2009)

I cant go, i got baketball


----------



## Faz (Mar 19, 2009)

So confirmed? Saturday at 1pm.

Me, david and tim are going so far.


----------



## TimMc (Mar 19, 2009)

Pretty much... I'll check with my parents though. They're in Melbourne this weekend. There's a chance I might not make it but I'll try 

Tim.


----------



## xpboy (Mar 20, 2009)

i have my graduate ceremony at uni of melbourne today.....


----------



## Faz (Mar 29, 2009)

Meet at 12 o'clock next saturday? - It's the end of school term for me!

Tim? Matt? Me David? Paul? Michael? Ninja? Ben? Todd?

I'll send a pm to paul, ben, and todd.


----------



## TimMc (Mar 29, 2009)

Hmm, not sure what's planned for next weekend just yet >.<

Will get back to you towards Wed >.<

Tim.


----------



## xpboy (Mar 30, 2009)

me and micheal will come , i am not sure about ninja, he is now in sysdney......so where do we meet? mel centre ?


----------



## TimMc (Mar 31, 2009)

*Melbourne Central, Saturday the 4th of April at 12 PM*

I'm in 

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay! - I'll ask matt now and edit my post if he's on msn.


----------



## povatix (Apr 1, 2009)

havent been cubing seriously for some time, it's nice to see a huge rise in australian cubers. now to get that sub 15 average...


----------



## Faz (Apr 8, 2009)

Me, Matt and David were chatting, and we think it would be a good idea to have a meetup on a weekday, so that Matt is able to come.
It was determined that the 2 possible dates are Monday and Tuesday of next week.
We decided on Monday.
*Meetup Monday the 13th of April 2009 12pm - Same place*
I will bring my camera - with fresh batteries this time


*Confirmed:*

Feliks
Matt
David


Others


Tim
Michael
Paul 
Ninja
Todd?
Gerrysly?
Sidneykun?

We must contact the final 3, and get them more involved, as we will probably have an official copmetition by the end of the year.


----------



## TimMc (Apr 8, 2009)

I can probably attend (0.000001%). I'll confirm on Saturday or Sunday though.

EDIT: My gf is coming back from the US that day. So I doubt I'll attend. Sorry guys 

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Apr 8, 2009)

Ok so Tim's out.
Tim can't make it on Tuesday either.

We will make it on either Monday or Tuesday - depending on numbers.


PS: I will be away from Wednesday (Today) until Sunday.


----------



## TimMc (Apr 12, 2009)

Monday is ok 

Tim.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 12, 2009)

TimMc said:


> Monday is ok
> 
> Tim.



I dont think feliks can be there by 12, he said that he could come ~2


----------



## Faz (Apr 13, 2009)

is it still on?


----------



## Faz (Apr 13, 2009)

Yes it is on

Confirmed

Tim
Me 
Matt


David will be there at 1 maybe


----------



## TimMc (Apr 13, 2009)

Tues 14th 12 PM same place. Anyone else able to make it?

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Apr 13, 2009)

Ok so its

David
Feliks
Matt
Paul 
Michael
Tim - late

Others?

I just phoned Paul and he said that he and Michael can come.


----------



## Faz (Apr 13, 2009)

****. Forgot. I have to see a podiatrist at 1:40 about my toe (Its sore)
If I can get an earlier appointment I will come. (10% chance)

I don't really want to get there at 2:30 or later, as I have a fair it of homework.

There is still a chance i can make it, but only if I get an early appointment.


----------



## TimMc (Apr 13, 2009)

Ingrown toenail? I'd get it cut out by a surgeon in a hospital if so. General Practitioners and Podiatrists just messed my toe up 8 times. 1 visit to a surgeon fixed it.

*Change of venue:* Outside Mind Games Melbourne
http://www.mindgames.com.au/

*Time:* 12PM Tuesday 14th April

That sound ok? We'd basically just be cubing as per normal (not busking) to engage random cubers passing by or interested peoples. I.e. speedsolve, OH, BLD etc.

I can't guarantee any commission, and there's a slight drawback in a sense that there aren't any tables nearby. Just seats. So you wouldn't be able to use a timer easily (can still use one on your lap though) 

Does this sound ok?

Tim.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 13, 2009)

id preffer 2 go melb central, coz its easy 2 get bak home. Ill be there by 11 btw.


----------



## TimMc (Apr 13, 2009)

Yeah, we can do that: meet at Melbourne Central before 12 PM and make our way down Swanston Street to Mind Games. 

I'll get to Melbourne Central between 11:30 and 11:45 AM.

I'll have to leave around 1:45 PM for an appointment though.

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Apr 13, 2009)

wait guys

I can be there at 11 for 2 hours (Melb central)


My appointment is at 1:40


----------



## TimMc (Apr 13, 2009)

Matt and David seem to be both showing up at 11 AM. So you could come along at 11 AM too Feliks.

I'll endeavor to show up just after 11 AM, and then move to Mind Games by 12 PM. Then spend an hour or two there. And then I'm off for an appointment for 15 minutes. I can come back around 3:15 PM 

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Apr 13, 2009)

soz, cant come at 11.

I'm still hoping i can get the appointment changed. I'll report back here at 10am or so.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 13, 2009)

Y cant u come at 11? BTW, dave cant be there at 11, he needs 2 go to the doctors......


----------



## Faz (Apr 14, 2009)

cant make it full stop.


----------



## TimMc (May 3, 2009)

When do you want another meet?


----------



## Rubixcubematt (May 3, 2009)

I have the next 2 saturdays free from basketball, so anyone of those 2 should be fine for me!


----------



## Faz (May 3, 2009)

Sure, next saturday sounds great, providing I dont have much homework, and my footy match starts early enough.


----------



## TimMc (May 4, 2009)

Saturday 9th or 16th at 12pm sound ok?

Tim.


----------



## Faz (May 7, 2009)

Err, can't make it on the 9th - my footy match starts at 11:30 - til about 1:30.

16th sounds ok.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (May 7, 2009)

i guess the 16th should be fine


----------



## TimMc (May 7, 2009)

Same... so,

Meetup is Saturday 16th May at 12 PM onwards at Melbourne Central 

Tim.


----------



## xpboy (May 14, 2009)

yep, i will be there on 16th may, and ninjia now back to beijing, micheal not sure about the weekend


----------



## Faz (May 15, 2009)

Definitely on? 12pm onwards ya?


----------



## TimMc (May 15, 2009)

Definitely on 

Tim.


----------



## Faz (May 16, 2009)

Fun Fun Fun

Will upload a video or two later on (tomorrow)


----------



## Faz (May 17, 2009)

Double post

I am making a cube order for me and a friend, does anyone want anything from there? I will make the order tonight, so reply here now, and I will come back with a price.

*My stuff:*

Black C4U 3x3 - 14.25 
New cube4you 4x4 - 15.48
White stand - 1.57 
Mini DS cube - 3.16 
PVC stickers - 1.54 
$36.36 + shipping weight = *$55*

*Friends stuff:*

Black 2x2 (ES) - 11.08 
Black C4U 3x3 - 14.25 
White stand - 1.57
PVC stickers - 1.54 
$28.44 + shipping weight = *$40*

*David:*

New c4u 4x4 - 15.48 
New c4u 5x5 - 19.01
White, Black and glow in the dark stands - 6.30 
$40.79 + shipping weight = *$65*

*Tim:* 

Transparent c4u -17.43 
$17.43 + shipping weight = *$22*

*Matt:*
Hurry up - I am making the order between 6:00 and 7:00 - I need you to send me a pm if you want anything, or msn me.


----------



## TimMc (May 17, 2009)

Black C4U?


----------



## Faz (May 17, 2009)

OK - so matt didn't reply today. I am ordering now.


----------



## TimMc (May 24, 2009)

*Meetup Sunday 7th June 1 PM outside Mind Games Melbourne*?

If it's raining, then Melbourne Central 

Tim.


----------



## Faz (May 24, 2009)

Sure - Where is it though?


----------



## Faz (May 25, 2009)

Double post:

Order status:

*May 25, 2009 11:20am MALVERN POST SHOP Carded to Post Office *
May 25, 2009 9:54am AUSTRALIA - Messenger Post VIC Attempted delivery - Item carded and transferred to Post Office for collection.

May 25, 2009 4:58am AUSTRALIA - Messenger Post VIC Lodged with courier pickup service.

May 22, 2009 8:00pm AUSTRALIA - Messenger Post VIC Received at delivery hub.

May 22, 2009 3:35pm AUSTRALIA - MELBOURNE Scheduled for delivery.

May 22, 2009 3:29pm AUSTRALIA - MELBOURNE Received and awaiting clearance for delivery.

May 20, 2009 3:31am CHINA - SHANGHAI EMS Processed - enroute to final destination.

May 19, 2009 5:59pm CHINA Item lodged

Hopefully I will pick it up tomorrow, and make an unboxing video.

The shipping ended up being a bit cheaper, so David, your order has gone down to 60 dollars, and Tim - 20 dollars. In case of missing items, I will ask cubefans to ship it again, however, that could take a few weeks.


----------



## TimMc (Jun 1, 2009)

Mind Games is on Swanston, near the corner of Swanston and Lonsdale Street (between Little Bourke and Lonsdale I think).

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Jun 5, 2009)

David and I are meeting up at Melbourne Central at 12, then going to Mind Games from there.

Have you contacted Paul?


----------



## Faz (Jun 7, 2009)

cyaz there.


----------



## xpboy (Jun 7, 2009)

i feel some headache, so it's better for me to stay at home.......

P.S, now i have change my bld method to BH edges and 3OP corners, i will parctise more to sub 2min


----------



## Faz (Jun 7, 2009)

Aww. Well, we are having another on July 4th.


----------



## Faz (Jun 17, 2009)

Double post. Meetup this saturday (20th of June) at 12pm. Melbourne Central food court as per normal.

Confirmed:
Me
Tim

Possible:
David - most likely
Matt - bball?
Paul - likely
Michael - likely
Ninja -??

Btw, any other melbourne speedcubers are welcome to join us, just post in this thread to let us know.


----------



## xpboy (Jun 17, 2009)

now preparing for the exams >,< 
i will be free after 23th june ~


----------



## Faz (Jun 17, 2009)

So....... you cant make it?

What about michael and ninja?


----------



## TimMc (Jun 18, 2009)

Ninja - yup 

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Jun 19, 2009)

Contact David - have you heard from michael?


----------



## TimMc (Jun 19, 2009)

haven't heard. david's unable to come

Tim.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jun 19, 2009)

I can't come, basketball


----------



## Faz (Jun 20, 2009)

I have 1 friend coming along (hopefully). The other one pulled out. Have you heard from michael?

EDIT: Damn, neither of my friends can make it.


----------



## Faz (Jun 20, 2009)

OK, We are organising a meetup for next weekend, and we hope to have lots of people there.

We are probably going to have it on *Sunday the 28th.*
We expect a fair few people. Location:* Food court level 2 in melbourne central. Arrive at 12 - 12:30, until about 4 or 5,* but you can leave earlier.

*Definite:*

Me
Matt
Tim
Paddy
Matt (friend)

*Probably:*

Paul
Ninja
Michael
Frank?
Eric (friend) - unlikely

*Unable:*
David


----------



## Faz (Jun 25, 2009)

Bump: 2 friends can make it. Tim - contact paul michael and ninja!


----------



## TimMc (Jun 25, 2009)

Contacted, just waiting 

Tim.


----------



## xpboy (Jun 25, 2009)

yep, me, micheal, ninja will all attend


----------



## Faz (Jun 26, 2009)

Yay!

Updated list:

Me
Matt
Tim
Paul
Ninja
Paddy - friend
Billy - a kid who wants to come along
Nick - friend. (Pappas15!! on the forums)

Wow - thats 8, a new record!

EDIT: I was thinking - maybe a 3x3 round? Bring some scrambles, pens and paper. Also, tim - bring your stackmats for my friends.


----------



## edw0010 (Jun 26, 2009)

As i cant make the huge meet-up this weekend :S, i thought i'd organise a meet for the end of the school hols. If the date does not suite let me know and we maybe able to change it.

Thursday 9th of July, Melbourne Central food court, 12pm. (if you want to come at 11 i'll be there so let me know. (im also looking at friday 3rd of july)

Me - Confirmed
Matt
Tim - Unable to attend
Feliks - Confirmed
Paul
Michael
Ninja

Let me know if you can attend. Any others are welcome


----------



## xpboy (Jun 27, 2009)

oh, micheal got headace, so he cannot come tommorrow.......


----------



## Faz (Jun 27, 2009)

What if he's better?


----------



## Faz (Jun 28, 2009)

Ok See you guys in an hour or 2.

Here is the list:

Me
Matt
Tim
Paul
Michael - maybe
Ninja
Paddy
Billy - maybe
Nick - maybe

Cyaz there!


----------



## Faz (Jun 28, 2009)

Triple post
Best meetup so far

In the mini-comp we had my results were these:

2x2: 1.11 single/3.8? average
3x3: 7.93 non lucky single!!!!!!!/ 11.81? average
4x4: 41 single/ 52 avg?
OH: 18 single.

EDIT: Can't find my 2x2!!!! I need that for NZ lol. If someone has it, bring it to the next meetup on thursday the 8th or 9th of July. Which, by the way (David), my friend Nick, Paul and Ninja can attend.


----------



## TimMc (Jun 28, 2009)

I'll post the results later tonight after dinner. 



fazrulz said:


> EDIT: Can't find my 2x2!!!! I need that for NZ lol. If someone has it, bring it to the next meetup on thursday the 8th or 9th of July. Which, by the way (David), my friend Nick, Paul and Ninja can attend.



I've got your 2x2 at the moment. I can't make it to the meetup before 5pm >.< I'm free after 5pm during weekdays >.< Then whenever during the holidays. I could catch up with Paul/Ninja sometime to pass it on...

Tim.


----------



## edw0010 (Jun 28, 2009)

Hey Guys, Sounds like i missed a good meet up

Next Meetup will be 9th of July at 12pm (i can be there at 11am so let me know if you want to meet then)

People attending:

Me - Confirmed
Feliks - Confirmed
Paul - Confirmed
Ninja - Confirmed

Michael - Most likely
Nick - Most likely

Billy (Feliks Friend)- Maybe
Damien - Maybe

Tim - Unable to attend before 5pm
Matt - Unable to attend

Any others?


----------



## Faz (Jul 8, 2009)

So, my friend nick can make it. I haven't asked Billy, and I'm not going to.

So

David
Me
Ninja
Paul
Nick
Damien?
Michael?


----------



## xpboy (Jul 8, 2009)

well, me and ninjia will attend, but micheal can not come :-(


----------



## Faz (Jul 20, 2009)

Ok, just updating you guys with the situation in Melbourne.

#1: We are starting an Australian Speedcubing club, primarily based in melbourne. We will need to write out a constitution regarding many things. Tim will most likely be president, and me vice president. (Kinda like "Speedcubing New Zealand") To join the group, you will have to come to a cubing meetup, where you can sign up, giving us your email address and contact details so that we can inform you of meetups, unofficial competitions, other updates to the club, and by the end of the year, the official competition. (Dene delagate)

#2: Schedule. We will have a set schedule of meetups, every 2-4 weeks, on Tim's website. www.speedcubing.com.au. He is creating a database at the moment, and will have the website updated shortly. At every meetup there will be a 3x3 average of 5, and possibly other events depending on interest.

#3 Unofficial competition: We are planning an unofficial competition to be held at matt's church (same place as the last 2). We will decide on the date shortly, and have more details for you guys later. We aim to have about 15 people attend, even though it is only being advertised on the forum. It will be within the next 2 months, so stay tuned.

#4 Official competition. When in New Zealand, we talked with Dene, and decided that we are most probably going to have an official competition later this year (December). We will need a different, larger venue, and Tim has some options planned. A sponsor will be needed, and equipment too. Tim and I will work on that and have details for you soon. It will be advertised in newspapers, and we hope to have some media interest as it will be the first officila competition in Australia. It may or may not be held over 2 days.

Next meetup will be in 2-4 weeks. (haven't settled on a date yet)

Post if you have comments/questions.


----------



## TimMc (Jul 20, 2009)

*Meetups*
I'll work on a registration system and public results page for meetups. 

*Venue*
Melbourne Central, or a theater at RMIT are two possible venues.

*Advertising*
I can talk to some friends, but I'm sure local media will be interested in a story out of a competition anyway.

*Cubers!*
The most important part is having cubers come along to meetups! Without you it wouldn't be possible. If it takes 10 seconds or 5 minutes, it's worth coming along to improve your times. I'm sure anyone can practice at home, but a bit of competition can yield some more motivation.

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Jul 20, 2009)

Yes, it's definitely worth coming to a meetup or competition no matter how slow you are.

Also, we should have different states of Australia included. EG:

VIC

President: Tim
Vice: Feliks
Members
Listed

NSW

QLD
President: Josh Li ( he wanted to find out if there were any QLD cubers out there )


----------



## arckuss123 (Jul 20, 2009)

hey guys

do you have any 5x5 cubes to sell ?

hey tim do you have any eastsheen 5x5 that i can buy?

thanks


----------



## arckuss123 (Jul 20, 2009)

anyone selling 5x5 eastsheen or v cubes?


----------



## TimMc (Jul 20, 2009)

arckuss123 said:


> anyone selling 5x5 eastsheen or v cubes?



I've a black ES5 and a white ES5 with bright stickers from cubesmith.com that I can sell... I also have a Rubik's Professor that I want to give away lol

I've a v6 and v7 that I could sell, but they're expensive to say the least and probably cheaper if you buy directly online from v-cubes.com

Local stores usually stock Rubik's Professor and East Sheen 5x5, like Mind Games.

Tim.


----------



## arckuss123 (Jul 20, 2009)

how much are you selling ES5 black and ES5 white?
and can i have you 5x5 professor? since you want to give it away?

thanks


----------



## Faz (Jul 20, 2009)

Tim is, $15 black $20 white.

Come to the next meetup, in 2-4 weeks. Date to be set soon


----------



## CubeSlut666 (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi guys. I am in Melbourne, and would be interested in coming along to the next meeting. Let me know the details.

I am still pretty slow but would like to meet some real speedcubers.

Cheers,
Judd


----------



## TimMc (Jul 20, 2009)

Next proposed meetup:
12 PM Saturday 8th of August at Melbourne Central

Events: 2x2, 3x3, 3x3 OH, 4x4, 5x5 (Magic, 6x6, 7x7 etc)

There wont be any formal rush for going through the solves, as usual. Just come along and have fun  Compare cubes, share algorithms, trade cubes? 

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Jul 21, 2009)

Hmm, no 6x6 and 7x7 Tim. Takes too long.
Are you working on speedcubing.com.au? Date sounds fine, I shall be there!
Should we have the club up and running by then?

Hmm.. I think it would be great if we could announce the first members of the club, and have it all up and running. David is working on a sign up sheet, and Tim is contacting someone at his uni to work on a logo. I will print the membership cards and laminate them for you guys.

Make a confirmed list closer to the date.


----------



## TimMc (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah, working on the database now 

Tim.


----------



## edw0010 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey guys, my friend has almost done a logo, should have it tomorrow, if you like it kool, if not we can change it. 

I'll work on a basic sign-up sheet this week and what ever needs to be on it TIM will have to let me know, whatever is then still missing i can add.


----------



## Faz (Jul 22, 2009)

Also, I will make a youtube video announcing it, as some may not have seen this thread, and/or may not have an account here.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jul 22, 2009)

Feliks pm and invited me so you expect me to come right?
I need help doing the Fricrich Method I only know the beginner.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jul 22, 2009)

Were you the Feliks from the Hamish and Andy Show on 101.9 radio station?


----------



## Faz (Jul 22, 2009)

Is there another Feliks who can solve the cube sub 10?

Yes. Will your friend be coming?


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jul 22, 2009)

Nah he said it was too frustrating to get to Melbourne Central.
What will I be looking for when I am there to know it is the right place?


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jul 22, 2009)

Crap!
I can't make it on Satday.
Tutor -_-


----------



## Faz (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh well, we might change the date to Sunday, depending on how many people can attend either date. Go to the food court, and we will be near Oporto - for future reference.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jul 22, 2009)

Tell me when your gonna change the date.


----------



## Faz (Jul 22, 2009)

Probably not though. PS: Haha best dp ever!


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jul 22, 2009)

Sunday would be a better day for me, since i don't have basketball....


----------



## Anthony (Jul 22, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> When in New Zealand, we talked with Dene, and decided that we are most probably going to have an official competition later this year (December).
> ... it will be the first officila competition in Australia.



It doesn't matter if it's in New Zealand or Australia, they're closer now anyway. 

http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20090722/sc_afp/nzealandquakescience


----------



## Faz (Jul 23, 2009)

Haha....no. 

We will compile a list of which date is better for which people closer towards the day. In about a week.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jul 23, 2009)

Maybe just make a later time on Saturday.
like 3:00
I would like to come because i have never touched a 4x4, 2x2, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7 or those white ones.


----------



## Dene (Jul 23, 2009)

Anthony said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > When in New Zealand, we talked with Dene, and decided that we are most probably going to have an official competition later this year (December).
> ...



>_> <_<

(I seriously hope that was just a really bad joke).


----------



## TimMc (Jul 23, 2009)

We usually meet up around 12 PM or 1 PM and hang around until 4 PM or 6 PM 

P.S. I'm sure they'll let you play around with a 2x2/4x4/5x5 at Mind Games 

Tim.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jul 23, 2009)

Then will be coming at 2:00! (Approximately)


----------



## CubeSlut666 (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm happy to come along either Saturday or Sunday.
Cheers,


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jul 24, 2009)

TimMc said:


> We usually meet up around 12 PM or 1 PM and hang around until 4 PM or 6 PM
> 
> P.S. I'm sure they'll let you play around with a 2x2/4x4/5x5 at Mind Games
> 
> Tim.



Your name is Tim Right?
Well Tim....
Remember to be looking for a tanned asian height about 151cm because I might get lost. It will be near Oporto yeah? Is 2:00 late?


----------



## Faz (Jul 24, 2009)

Well, not too late. Most arrive at 12, some arrive later (Ninja). We usually stay until 4-5, but Tim and Paul and Ninja leave at about 6. Up to you when you want to leave really.


----------



## pappas (Jul 24, 2009)

Sunday would be a better day for the meet up for me to dont mind too much if it doesnt get changed though


----------



## jim95cube (Jul 24, 2009)

*aus competition*

im from sydney and i would come to a competion


----------



## jim95cube (Jul 24, 2009)

ilive in syney too, i want to go to a competion


----------



## Faz (Jul 24, 2009)

Pappas - Probs won't be changed, but we'll see.

Jim - come to the official one in December when we get it organised. I'm so terribly sorry it's not any sooner.  Meanwhile, I know that there are at least 10 cubers in Sydney, and if you tried hard enough you could organise a meetup.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jul 24, 2009)

YAY! I'm going! Remember to look out for me because I might get lost in the middle of food court. Your gonna teach me Fridrich yea?(Please)


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jul 24, 2009)

To round up the confirmed date will be:

8th August 12pm-Anytime you want to come home


Right? How many people are gonna be there and when is the comp gonna start?
Wow I was so close to almost spamming the whole page lolz


----------



## Faz (Jul 24, 2009)

Rainbow, you can edit your posts - see bottom right corner of your post.
Erm, the comp will start at about 1, but we can save 3x3 til later.

We hope to have 10 people there. I will make a list of people coming in about a week. We will hopefully have the ASA up and running by then, and you can become a member.

Tim - you can contact paul/michael/ninja closer to the date.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jul 25, 2009)

All is Settled... 
Are you gonna say yes or no to teach me Fridrich? Or are you gonna make other people teach me?


----------



## Faz (Jul 25, 2009)

Yes yes yes, I will teach you as much as I can. I am also teaching my friend f2l though.


----------



## TimMc (Jul 25, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> Hey Feliks
> Do you know a Ray Pelka? He is in my school and says you know him



Hmm, it's probably best to avoid any questions regarding what school you go to. <-- Just to keep you safe and avoid your privacy or others being abused.

I'm sure anyone at the meetups can give you tips with learning a method. 

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Jul 26, 2009)

Nope, never heard of him.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jul 26, 2009)

Woah do they sell like really expensive stuff at Mind Games? I might buy a cube on the way to the meetup


----------



## pappas (Jul 26, 2009)

are we going to mind games on saturday 8th july as well?


----------



## Faz (Jul 26, 2009)

erm, no I don't think so.

Rainbowboy: There is a national geographic store right near where we sit, and that has many puzzles.


----------



## DamonCubeFreak (Jul 26, 2009)

i wish there were more cubing in sydney
cubing was popular in my school in year 7 now im in year 8 every one had crappy store boughts and averaged 3.50 mins
everyones cube broke and since im so into youtube i found out about cube 4 you
DIYs
v cubes and all that 
i got a job and bought all these puzzles 
but i have no one 2 talk 2 about it it kinda sucks 
so i joind speedsolving.com and now there is heaps of cubers 2 talk 2

if any one lives in sydney at baulkham hills tell me 
check out my youtube
http://www.youtube.com/guterdak


----------



## Faz (Jul 26, 2009)

Damon - if you want to organise meetups in Sydney, you can set a location/date - post in this thread http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13196


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jul 26, 2009)

I have never been to a shop with different types of cubes 
My friends are addicted to cubes but don't want to come. They say there is no point of going 
Well...
I tried :fp


----------



## TimMc (Jul 26, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> Woah do they sell like really expensive stuff at Mind Games? I might buy a cube on the way to the meetup



Hmm, they sell:
- Rubik's Cube, Rubik's Revenge, Rubik's Professor, Rubik's Magic, Rubik's Snake, Rubik's World
- East Sheen 4x4, and maybe 2x2 and 5x5

They don't really sell V-CUBE or Mefferts. They've a few Mefferts products, like: Platypus.

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Jul 26, 2009)

Rainbow boy - there is reason to come - They can become members of the ASA, and will have heaps of fun there!


----------



## edw0010 (Jul 26, 2009)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> are we going to mind games on saturday 8th july as well?



you mean August? lol


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jul 26, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Rainbow boy - there is reason to come - They can become members of the ASA, and will have heaps of fun there!


HEHE Please just call me Anthony from now on 
Saturday Right?


----------



## Faz (Jul 26, 2009)

I might as well update people:

#1 David has the logo designed for the club, and will soon have the sign up sheet ready, so you guys can fill that out at the meetup and recieve your membership card (Made by me) and become an official member.

#2 Tim is updating his website, creating the database etc. It will be ready in about a week. www.speedcubing.com.au is the URL

#3 The unofficial competition will be announced soon. The possible dates are the 5th/12th/19th of September. It will be held at matt's church's function room thingy. More details to come soon. Pretty much all events will be held, except 6x6/7x7, clock and other puzzles noone has.

Signup will be on Tim's website. Expect a 2 dollar fee to cover the cost of the hire. You can register on the day as well. Payment will go to Matt on the day. A definite date will be set by mid August.

#4 Meetup. Yeah, all is going ahead for the 8th of August, and by the looks of it, we will have more than 10 people, our biggest turnout yet. 

#5 Group orders.
I will be making a group order some time in the near future. I will take requests for any items. I will order it with the order, and work out the cost based on price, weight etc.

Orders will be made from cube4you.com and cubesmith.com

Any questions, comment below.

PS: If you are coming along to the meetup, please post your full name so that I can incorporate that onto your membership card.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jul 26, 2009)

Which food court is it? o__o


----------



## Faz (Jul 26, 2009)

The main one. I think there is only one.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jul 26, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> The main one. I think there is only one.


I mean downstairs or upstairs?


----------



## Faz (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh yeah, upstairs, level 2 I think.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jul 27, 2009)

Will I be able to compete in the 3x3 on Saturday? ^^
What time will it start because I don't know how to use any other cubes? Hopefully it will start before 2pm.


----------



## Faz (Jul 27, 2009)

We will wait until you arrive to start 3x3. We will probs have some othe events before it.


----------



## TimMc (Jul 28, 2009)

90% of the database schema has been designed, just adding a few constraints and populating it with data gradually. And working on the web pages to connect to it 

The Games Shop have ES2 in for $9 each! :-D

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Aug 1, 2009)

Ok, I am making a cubesmith order tomorrow night.

Anyone want anything?

Please don't reply if I haven't met you , and can trust you. - sorry Rainbow


----------



## andatude (Aug 1, 2009)

The Official Comp will most likely be held in Melbourne right?


----------



## Faz (Aug 1, 2009)

Definitely.


----------



## andatude (Aug 1, 2009)

damn... (message too short)


----------



## Faz (Aug 2, 2009)

Sorry Andy, but did you seriously think that there was a chance that the competition would be held in Sydney?

I reckon 20 meetups have been held in Melbourne, and there are about 30 cubers here that we know about. We are also starting up the ASA, and Tim created a website. What have you done in Sydney?  Well, I tried to get things going for you by creating that thread and having the meetup/competition. Sorry Andy, if you take offense from this 

Also - anyone want anything from cubesmith?


----------



## TimMc (Aug 2, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Sorry Andy, but did you seriously think that there was a chance that the competition would be held in Sydney?



It's entirely possible to have a competition in Sydney. But it would be difficult for us to organise it interstate.... When the ASA site is launched, hopefully we can get an idea about the number of cubers in each state based on the turnout at meetups. Although, there's nothing stopping people from having meetups and unofficial competitions at the moment; a part from communicating this information to other cubers - which could be done via forums and IM for now.

Tim.


----------



## andatude (Aug 2, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Sorry Andy, but did you seriously think that there was a chance that the competition would be held in Sydney?
> 
> I reckon 20 meetups have been held in Melbourne, and there are about 30 cubers here that we know about. We are also starting up the ASA, and Tim created a website. What have you done in Sydney?  Well, I tried to get things going for you by creating that thread and having the meetup/competition. Sorry Andy, if you take offense from this
> 
> Also - anyone want anything from cubesmith?


I know, I know. I was making sure..? lol


----------



## RainbowBoy (Aug 2, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Ok, I am making a cubesmith order tomorrow night.
> 
> Anyone want anything?


We have to pay for it right?


----------



## Faz (Aug 2, 2009)

Yes, you do.


----------



## Faz (Aug 2, 2009)

Ok, heres a list of people coming

Confirmed:

Me
Tim
Anthony
Anthony's friend
Nick
Ninja
Paul
Judd
Matt - friend

Likely:

Billy - friend - most likely
Paddy - friend
Michael
David - most likely
Some of david's friends

If I have forgotten about anyone - just post


----------



## RainbowBoy (Aug 3, 2009)

Please edit your post and and say Anthony's friend: Confirmed!
YAAY!! He's coming!


----------



## Faz (Aug 3, 2009)

Yay!

Also, I may not be there until 1 o clock or so, because I have athletics in the morning, and I don't know what time that starts. I will know on friday night.


----------



## pappas (Aug 3, 2009)

is rainbowboy, anthony? if i end up doing athletics for school i might not be coming at all because basketball 3:45 + i might be reffing. considering not doing aths


----------



## RainbowBoy (Aug 3, 2009)

Can David give us an an idea of what the logo looks like for ASA?


----------



## andatude (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey Feliks, off topic, just a quick question, did the 4x4 stickers you bought for the mefferts under then name eastsheen/rubiks on cubesmith.com?


----------



## Faz (Aug 3, 2009)

Nick -  parksey won't be happy. That's fine, although aths isn't really strict. You can turn up whenever you want and Mr Travers doesn't care.

Anthony - Yeah, his friend put a C instead of an S. I have it, and I will see if I can attach an img to the post

Andy - My mefferts 4x4 had the bright set - yes, ES and rubiks. They are a bit small though.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Aug 3, 2009)

Cool
So from now on it's the Australian Cubing Association?


----------



## Faz (Aug 3, 2009)

No, he's changing it.


----------



## CubeSlut666 (Aug 3, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Ok, heres a list of people coming
> 
> Confirmed:
> 
> ...



I will come along - sorry I haven't gone back right through the thread.
Is it still on the 8th ? Can you confirm the details again ?

Cheers,
Judd


----------



## Faz (Aug 4, 2009)

8th, 11:30-12 arrive then till whenever you want to leave - Tim and Ninja and Paul leave about 6, but most others leave earlier - 4ish.

Meet at melbourne central food court level 2 near oporto - if you arrive and no-one is there, just cube .


----------



## pappas (Aug 5, 2009)

On the 8th august i will get there about 11:00 as long as some other people come with. if you can get there at 11:00 as well please put up a post to let me know.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Aug 5, 2009)

What do you mean as long as people come?
There will be like 10-15 people there.
And don't worry.... I'm definitely comin


----------



## pappas (Aug 5, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> What do you mean as long as people come?
> There will be like 10-15 people there.
> And don't worry.... I'm definitely comin



most people come around 12 and im gettin there at 11 because im leavin early for basketball but i will only come early if others get there early too. also fazrulz has said 12 or so will come before but normally a few don't turn up


----------



## RainbowBoy (Aug 5, 2009)

IF YOU ARE GOING TO THE MEETUP!
POST HERE TO TELL ME IF YOU NEED LUBING FOR YOUR CUBE!
I WILL BRING MY SILICONE SPRAY.


----------



## pappas (Aug 5, 2009)

if you dont mind i need to lube my v-5 and 3x3 because i ran out of silicone spray im pretty sure everyone else will have silicone spray though


----------



## Faz (Aug 5, 2009)

Yeah, I'll use some of your lube, as long as it doesn't make your cube worse for a bit. (I hate my lube cos it does that)

Pappas: I'm pretty sure David will be there at 11 if he's coming. (Most likely) I will probably be there around 11:30 as long as athletics runs well. 

PS: Nick, I won't be at school tomorrow either.


----------



## edw0010 (Aug 5, 2009)

hey guys, ill be there at 11, but ill probably only be able to stay for 2hours, i have a dinner dance that night, faz any idea what time we will do the 3x3?


----------



## Faz (Aug 6, 2009)

Haha, it might be had to fit it in, as rainbow is coming at 2.

You can do your solves when you are there though.


----------



## edw0010 (Aug 6, 2009)

sounds good, pity i cant stay longer


----------



## RainbowBoy (Aug 6, 2009)

Aw sorry that's too bad


----------



## Faz (Aug 7, 2009)

WE WONT BE LAUNCHING THE ASA AS TIM NEEDS TO GET APPROVAL FROM RON, AND THE CARDS HAVEN'T BEEN MADE, BECAUSE I JUST GOT THE LOGO YESTERDAY.

Ok, me and my friend will get there at 11-11:30 and stay til about 5. 

I have a couple other friends coming, but not confirmed.

Here is the updated list:

Confirmed

Me
Tim
Matt - friend
Nick - friend - 11-2
David - 11-1 or so
Paul 
Ninja
Anthony from 2 o clock
Anthony's friend from 2 o clock
Judd

Possible:

Billy - 80 percent chance
Paddy
Michael -?? Tim, give him a call if you have his number.
Anh - pretty much confirmed

Tim, bring all your stackmats, we're gonna need em.

I will take requests for orders from c4u. Note, you have to pay for the item's shipping weight as a percentage of the entire shipping as well as the cost of the item.

Tim will you bring the scrambles? Or are you just going to bring your laptop?

Cyaz there!

Feliks


----------



## Faz (Aug 8, 2009)

Confirmed

Me
Tim
Matt - friend
Nick - friend - 11-2
David - 11-1 or so
Paul 
Ninja
Anthony from 2 o clock
Anthony's friend from 2 o clock
Judd

Possible:

Billy - 80 percent chance
Paddy - not sure, could be coming. I just spoke to him
Anh - coming for about 5 mins to pick up stickers

Events will be the following:

2x2
3x3
4x4
5x5
OH
Sq-1
BLD

Tim, if you'e reading this, have you got the scrambles and stackmats ready?

I will take requests for orders from c4u. Note, you have to pay for the item's shipping weight as a percentage of the entire shipping as well as the cost of the item.

Hoping for a big turnout.

Cyaz there in 2 hours or less!


----------



## TimMc (Aug 8, 2009)

I've 3 timers, some stopwatches, black-cardboard for BLD, and will pick up the scrambles on my way in... 

Tim.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Aug 8, 2009)

Wow!
Thanks for organizing this meetup 
I had the most fun of cubing in my life, so did my friend .
Thanks


----------



## Faz (Aug 8, 2009)

Haha really? 
They are every 2-3 weeks, so stay tuned.
Also, Judd is missing a 3x3. It is a cube4you cube white with regular stickers. If anyone has it, please post here.

Also, I'm making a c4u order tomorrow night. I'll keep a list updated. Post here only if I have met you.

Order: 

*Me: *

type aII black
type a black
Black pyraminx
60mm 4x4
stackpod

*Friend:*

Diansheng cube

*Nick: *

Pyraminx
C4u stickered black
Type aII black

*Tim:*

Pyraminx
Mini 4x4
Anything else?

*Matt:*

Pyraminx - black
type c - white 
2 mini dianshengs

*David:*

Pyraminx?
Tell me what you want, because I forgot.

*Anh:*

Pyraminx - white

*Anthony:* 

A good speedcube - I'll work it out for ya.


----------



## pappas (Aug 8, 2009)

feliks i already told you i wanted a pyraminx, c4u 4x4 stickered black, and a Black DIYKit 3x3x3 Cube II (a). i thought you wrote it down.


----------



## Faz (Aug 8, 2009)

kk changed it.


----------



## CubeSlut666 (Aug 8, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Also, Judd is missing a 3x3. It is a cube4you cube white with regular stickers. If anyone has it, please post here.




Hi Feliks, Don't worry I found it. Turns out I forgot to put it in my bag 

anyway, I had fun today, and it was educational to watch the pros in action.
Thanks guys -look forward to the next one. (Hopefully, I'll bring some faster times with me next time, too  )

Cheers,
Judd


----------



## arckuss123 (Aug 8, 2009)

thanks for that feliks


----------



## Faz (Aug 9, 2009)

David!!!! Tell me what you want!!! 

If you don't reply I will probs order it on tuesday night.

Please reply.


----------



## Faz (Aug 9, 2009)

Ok, ordering in a sec.
Anh: I can't really get you a stackmat. My dad's paypal just has enough for the other stuff. Sorry.

EDIT: Hmm, maybe I'm not ordering 

Probs not tonight.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Aug 10, 2009)

Can we make our next Meet Up on the 22nd of August please


----------



## Faz (Aug 10, 2009)

Me and Tim were thinking the 29th. I can't make it on the 22nd, (snow) so I won't be able to give everyone their cubes.

PS: Haven't ordered yet.


----------



## arckuss123 (Aug 10, 2009)

are you serious feliks?
can you try please?

thanks


----------



## Faz (Aug 10, 2009)

Yes, I am serious about the stackmat. Tim may have one left over, but I think it'll be expensive.


----------



## arckuss123 (Aug 10, 2009)

can you go on msn and we'll talk about it?
can you ask him?
thanks


----------



## TimMc (Aug 10, 2009)

The cost for Competition Timers are as follows:
speedstacks.com AU$25
speedstacks.co.nz AU$30.43
cube4you.com AU$59.53

*This does not include postage and handling.*

I'd estimate the shipping to be:
speedstacks.com AU$25
speedstacks.co.nz AU$15
cube4you.com AU$30

So, overall, roughly:
speedstacks.com AU$50
speedstacks.co.nz AU$45.43
cube4you.com AU$89.53

It's cheaper to do Group Orders from SpeedStacks NZ as they're more inclined to lower the cost of each unit and shipping. I don't really want to do another group order from NZ unless there's 15 people in Melbourne that want to purchase something from them. 

*But* there's meant to be an SpeedStacks AU store opening up online soon. So I'd wait for them to open.

I'm down to two Competition Timers and Mats, which are generally used for unofficial competitions and meetups...

Tim.


----------



## arckuss123 (Aug 10, 2009)

tim, can i buy one of yours?

thanks


----------



## Faz (Aug 10, 2009)

> two Competition Timers and Mats, which are generally used for unofficial competitions and meetups...



Hmm, unless you have the money and you are an active member of the melbourne speedcubing community, I don't think you can buy it. We generally like to have a few spare for meetups, so that everyone can use a stackmat.

You could order from speedstacksNZ, or wait till the Au store is up and running. (I'd go with the 2nd option). Anyway, you can always time yourself with a stopwatch or a computer.


----------



## TimMc (Aug 10, 2009)

arckuss123 said:


> tim, can i buy one of yours?
> 
> thanks



No, sorry. I already sold one of my old timers on the weekend at the meetup. I've kept these two in tact so that anyone can use them at meetups and unofficial competitions...

Tim.


----------



## arckuss123 (Aug 10, 2009)

would you be able to make a order for me and ill pay you?

thanks


----------



## RainbowBoy (Aug 10, 2009)

Any stores in Aus that sell Stackmats?


----------



## Faz (Aug 10, 2009)

Speedstacks AU should be up some time in the near future. Ofc you can always try Ebay.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Aug 10, 2009)

Omg...
The shipping is like $21+ ==''


----------



## TimMc (Aug 10, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> Omg...
> The shipping is like $21+ ==''



Uh, yeah. It was about $70 for a bunch of cubes last time. It's not really James' fault. EMS just costs a lot from China :-/

You might be able to get a SpeedStacks StackPack from:
Toy Kingdom, Toy World, Toys R' Us, Big W?, The Games Shop?

Which would include cups, a timer, a mat, and a bag. But I think they're generation 1 timers or something (doesn't support displays or store times).

Usually people are on the look out for the Glow in the Dark StackPacks. Ninjas got one 

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Aug 10, 2009)

Orders closed. This is getting too expensive.

The final order is this. Please post if you need to change anything

*Me: *

type aII black
type a black
Black pyraminx
60mm 4x4
stackpod

*Friend:*

Diansheng cube

*Nick: *

Pyraminx - black
mini black 4x4
Type aII black

*Tim:*

Pyraminx
Mini 4x4

*Matt:*

Pyraminx - black
type c - white 
type aII? Matt - please reply or msn me.
2 mini dianshengs

*David:*

Black pyra
5x c4u black DIY
2 mini dianshengs

*Anh:*

Pyraminx - black
sticker set

*Anthony:* 

A good speedcube - I'll work it out for ya.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Aug 10, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Orders closed. This is getting too expensive.
> 
> The final order is this. Please post if you need to change anything



Yea
I was expecting you to buy everything on the site with that list o.o


----------



## Faz (Aug 10, 2009)

After discussing w/Tim, I decided against getting the stackpod. It will be much cheaper from speedstacks AU, and I'm willing to wait for that.

yeh ^^
c4u is expensive with speedstack stuff
n mefferts >.<
Feliks says:
yeah
TimMc says:
only good for nobrand china stuff


True.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Aug 10, 2009)

Sorry for the no point in posting this but I just had to type it...


fazrulz said:


> Feliks says:
> yeah
> TimMc says:
> only good for nobrand china stuff
> ...





AAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## TimMc (Aug 10, 2009)

I've posted the results of the last meetup temporarily here. I'm getting over a bad cold at the moment. So there's more delays in the site development x.x Taken 1 day downtime 

Tim.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Aug 11, 2009)

Erm
Why is there a question mark next to my name?
WOW
I thought I would actually come last! BTW, You should make a HOME icon on the site.http://speedcubing.com.au/meetup/20090808.html


----------



## Faz (Aug 11, 2009)

Matthew Jarrett is "Matt"

Making the order in a few hours and will pos here with the final prices soon.

PS: I like it how Tim's best OH single is within .1 of his best 3x3 single


----------



## TimMc (Aug 11, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> PS: I like it how Tim's best OH single is within .1 of his best 3x3 single



Yeah >.< I need to practice 

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Aug 11, 2009)

Problems with ordering, so I won't be able to order tonight. I was up to the payment, then my dad was about to pay, but something messed up.


----------



## Faz (Aug 11, 2009)

Hmm, the total order was something like 330 dollars, and I just don't wanna put that much money at risk. I know it's a trustworthy site, but still. When me and my dad were up to the payment stage, something went wrong, and we couldn't work out how to pay. 
*
There still is a chance that we will be able to pay for the order which is already processed, but not paid for though.*

I'm gonna limit you guys to 1 or 2 items each, depending on the need. Note that this may only be temporary.

For the time being it'll be

Nick:
Pyra, mini 4x4

Tim:
Pyra, mini 4x4

Matt: 
Pyra, 2nd item?

David:
Really sorry, but I don't feel comfortable spending that much on the DIY's. It is still possible that you will get them though.

Pyra, 2nd item?

Friend:

Mini DS

Anthony: Speedcube

Anh: Pyra, stickers


----------



## arckuss123 (Aug 11, 2009)

hey feliks, so you cant get the timer yerh?

thanks for the stuff anyway


----------



## RainbowBoy (Aug 12, 2009)

Feliks
Can you tell me what the cube you are going to order for me looks like?
Like just attach a pic on the thread or something.

So the next meet up might be on the 29th same time as before yeah?
P.S I would love to come to another meet up! And I'll bring more people to come with me


----------



## Faz (Aug 12, 2009)

Hmm, I might scrap the order. There is still a chance I can pay for the one which is processed, but I have no idea how to pay cube4you.

If I can't pay, I'll get you all pyra's, anthony a black speedcube, and the stickers cos they're cheap. Oh, and the mini DS'es. I'm sorry, but I just don't wanna spend up to 350 dollars.

Pyra's will be about 14 dollars or so I think.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Aug 12, 2009)

AW
Black?! (I hate Black >: ( )


----------



## Faz (Aug 12, 2009)

What colour do you want?

Note: Might cost a tad more.


----------



## richardzhang (Aug 12, 2009)

hey feliks when you make an order to cubesmith can you pm me on youtube(you trust me right....)


----------



## richardzhang (Aug 12, 2009)

(hey as in hi, not in a mean way just so you know)


----------



## Faz (Aug 12, 2009)

Sry, won't be ordering there for a while. I just did a group order about a week and a half ago.


----------



## arckuss123 (Aug 12, 2009)

hey feliks, have you order the stuff yet?

thanks


----------



## Faz (Aug 12, 2009)

No, I plan on doing it tonight or tomorrow. I'll have to see when my dad can do it.


----------



## TimMc (Aug 12, 2009)

arckuss123 said:


> hey feliks, have you order the stuff yet?
> 
> thanks



Please read the past 10 or so posts :fp

Tim.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Aug 12, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> What colour do you want?
> 
> Note: Might cost a tad more.


Green, White, Pink, Blue
Actually you can choose any except BLACK. 
If you need help on ordering.
Just PM me your problems Feliks and Let's see if I can do anything to help 
arckuss123- woah, A cuber that skates.... o.o


----------



## arckuss123 (Aug 12, 2009)

i dont skate anymore, i quited a while ago


----------



## RainbowBoy (Aug 13, 2009)

Let us know when you have ordered it with NO problems


----------



## Faz (Aug 14, 2009)

I did, last night but I only ordered a pyra for everyone, and the mini DS'es. The rest of the stuff was for me and a friend. Oh, and also I got you a white speedcube Anthony.

Prices are:

Pyra 14.75 - round it up to 15.

Mini DS 4.50 each

Anthony, your 3x3 cube is 17.5


----------



## arckuss123 (Aug 14, 2009)

thanks feliks


----------



## RainbowBoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Please post details on our next meet up


----------



## Faz (Aug 17, 2009)

Hmm, ok, nothing is finalised yet - willl have to check with Tim.

*Date:* 29th of August
*Time:* 12:00 onwards
*Location:* Melbourne central food court, level 2, Oporto


----------



## RainbowBoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Can you please teach me how to do Blind!
PLEASE (Talking to Anyone who is comping to MC)


----------



## arckuss123 (Aug 17, 2009)

is that when we get out pyraminx as well?

thanks


----------



## TimMc (Aug 17, 2009)

Saturday the 29th of August at 12 PM (Melbourne Central, Oporto) sounds good 

I'm currently working out some bugs in the site before making it public, working with a new framework. ETA: ASAP 

Tim.


----------



## boredommm23 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey guys,
I've been following this thread for about a week now and I'm thinking of coming to the next meet-up. Is that cool with you people.
Btw thank you Feliks for showing me this thread.


----------



## Faz (Aug 17, 2009)

Rainbow: Yep, I can give you a start, but I'm not a very good teacher.

Ackruss: Yeah, hopefully they will have arrived by then. 15$ each.

Tim: Cool!

Boredomm: You're that youtuber! That is very cool that you can come


----------



## boredommm23 (Aug 17, 2009)

Lol yep I'm "that youtuber". Not sure if I will be able to make it but I will definitely try


----------



## TimMc (Aug 17, 2009)

We're going to have another unofficial competition on the 5th of September (check out http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=225506) 

Tim.


----------



## CubeX (Aug 17, 2009)

TimMc said:


> We're going to have another unofficial competition on the 5th of September (check out http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=225506)
> 
> Tim.



I might not be able to come to the competition because i've got tutor on the day and i may have a lot of homework to do... but i'll see.


----------



## boredommm23 (Aug 17, 2009)

If there is a successful turn-out for the unofficial competition what would be the procedure to apply for an official comp?
And how far away might that be? Just curious.
My name is Jayden btw.


----------



## TimMc (Aug 17, 2009)

boredommm23 said:


> If there is a successful turn-out for the unofficial competition what would be the procedure to apply for an official comp?
> And how far away might that be? Just curious.



Hi Jayden, we're looking at having one around December. 

Tim.


----------



## boredommm23 (Aug 17, 2009)

Awesome. Can't wait for the next meet-up to meet everyone. (Hopefully I'm free that day)


----------



## RainbowBoy (Aug 18, 2009)

Why can't we have the comp on Sunday?????
Everyone is actually FREE on that day >: (


----------



## Faz (Aug 18, 2009)

Matt's church service is on sunday..........


----------



## boredommm23 (Aug 18, 2009)

Lol yeah Sunday's in general would probably be better...


----------



## Faz (Aug 18, 2009)

Yeah, we have had lots of meetups on Sunday in the past.


----------



## boredommm23 (Aug 18, 2009)

mmmmm because I have basketball on Saturdays so Sundays would be better...
Is the only reason you don't meet up on Sundays because of Matt's church?


----------



## pappas (Aug 18, 2009)

i have basketball on saturday too but luckily mine finishes this week. 

also anthony (sorry i don't know you in person i left the last meetup before you came) i've got the same cube feliks ordered you so i will bring it to the next meetup and you can try it.


----------



## boredommm23 (Aug 18, 2009)

Damn just found out I can't come Saturday 29th August because it's my cousins birthday.
I should be able to go to the Spring Open 2009 though.


----------



## Faz (Aug 18, 2009)

Hmm, we may be able to change the date to Sunday, then Matt can come.

Will have to wait til Tim replies.


----------



## boredommm23 (Aug 18, 2009)

Lol this is gonna sound funny but I can't go the Sunday either because it's my other cousins birthday...
What are the odds?


----------



## RainbowBoy (Aug 18, 2009)

OH YES!!
(Fingers Crossed)
Please change the day to Sunday ><


----------



## Faz (Aug 18, 2009)

Hmm, it's up to whether Tim can make it.


----------



## TimMc (Aug 19, 2009)

Sunday sounds good 

Uh, is this to change the meetup date?

Or the competition date?


----------



## Colour-Puzzle-Boy (Aug 20, 2009)

Hello I'm Richard Im Anthony's friend who went ot the meetup.
Feliks: Can you order me 2 white speed cubes and i'll pay you on the 30th
Sunday sounds good for me too.


----------



## Kiongku (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm in melbourne too.. where do you guys meet.
I just started playing rubik's cube 2 months ago.


----------



## TimMc (Aug 20, 2009)

Kiongku said:


> I'm in melbourne too.. where do you guys meet.
> I just started playing rubik's cube 2 months ago.



Melbourne Central (Level 3?) near Oporto 

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Aug 20, 2009)

Colour-Puzzle-Boy said:


> Hello I'm Richard Im Anthony's friend who went ot the meetup.
> Feliks: Can you order me 2 white speed cubes and i'll pay you on the 30th
> Sunday sounds good for me too.



Sorry, I ordered a week ago, and I can't order again.

Tim: Yeah - change the meetup day to Sunday?
You can confirm it

PS: Level 2.

Btw, I am going to the snow, and won't be back until next Thursday, this is my last night here.


----------



## boredommm23 (Aug 20, 2009)

Have fun in the snow Feliks.


----------



## TimMc (Aug 20, 2009)

Meetup *changed* to Sunday 30th of August at 12 PM, Melbourne Central (near Oporto) 

Tim.


----------



## Colour-Puzzle-Boy (Aug 21, 2009)

Feliks: Can you order the 3 Speed Cubes after the next meet up(30th/8/09)
If not can you think of a day that you can order one.


----------



## boredommm23 (Aug 21, 2009)

Dammit even tho its changed to the sunday i still can't make it.
Oh well, hopefully I'll meet all you guys at the Melbourne Spring Comp 2009.


----------



## arckuss123 (Aug 21, 2009)

*Would any one sell there stackmat timer at the Melbourne Meetup?*

hey guys, if you have a stackmat timer that you you dont use or you want to sell and your going to the melbourne meetup, please tell me.

thanks


----------



## pappas (Aug 21, 2009)

arckuss123 said:


> hey guys, if you have a stackmat timer that you you dont use or you want to sell and your going to the melbourne meetup, please tell me.
> 
> thanks



i brought an old one off tim, i wanted to buy a new one but he wasnt too keen. i know paul has two but i don't know if he will sell it. i know feliks only has one other people may have others but i don't know. apparently a rubiks cube shop is opening in aus that sells stackmats but it will probably just be the older version ones. sorry.

P.S tim has more than one but i dont think he wants to sell them.


----------



## arckuss123 (Aug 21, 2009)

yerh


----------



## arckuss123 (Aug 22, 2009)

doesnt matter if its in bad condition , as long it works


----------



## Kiongku (Aug 22, 2009)

Awww  Sundays are never free for me.
I go to church too so I doubt I'll be able to get to city in time.
I'm in the clayton suburb..


----------



## RainbowBoy (Aug 22, 2009)

Why don't you go church on satday nights?


----------



## TimMc (Aug 23, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> Why don't you go church on satday nights?



Let's not question religious practices here...

Tim.


----------



## Kiongku (Aug 24, 2009)

Not wanting to add more on this but Rubixcubematt has a point.
My church also has only a Sunday morning service. Actually sometimes I go help on Saturday night to setup the area (chairs, stage, instruments).
We use a rented college gym.
Oh well, maybe another time  I'll continue to study my OLL and PLL. Just made it through 2 look OLL and 2 look PLL.. my recognition time is very bad  (even for cross and F2L)


----------



## RainbowBoy (Aug 24, 2009)

Your making me feel guilty because I suggested for the day to be Sunday 

You guys can try change the date back to Saturday and I don't mind if you do.
I can make both dates except Sundays is easier because I am free on Sunday and on Saturday I have friggin tutor D:<.

Post here on which date you prefer the most.

Plus: Does anyone know how to assemble an Eastsheen 4x4x4?
Mine exploded (a.k.a popped) and I do not know how to assemble it. Suggest some sites and I can;t be stuffed clicking on search. And plus my Youtube doesn't work.


----------



## pappas (Aug 25, 2009)

chances of changing it back to saturday are slim. it seems a bit stupid to change and then change back.

sorry i don't know how to assemble an ES 4x4 as i dont have one but you should probably just search it on youtube.


----------



## Kiongku (Aug 25, 2009)

Hmm well. Usually what time do your meeting ends on Sundays?
I might be able to slip in but late.. Well not this coming Sunday but maybe another one.
(usually end around 12-1pm, run to glen station and get a train to central hmm)


----------



## TimMc (Aug 25, 2009)

Meetups usually go anywhere between 11am and 6pm... You're free to turn up and go whenever you like 

Tim.


----------



## arckuss123 (Aug 25, 2009)

So is it on Saturday or Sunday, I'm confused


----------



## Kiongku (Aug 25, 2009)

Ok cool.. If I get a "free" Sunday I might be able to turn up in the city around 2pm hopefully.. cool.
I hope to learn a bit more 
Doh my best time with web browser cubetime is 1:29.57 >< still a lot to train...


----------



## arckuss123 (Aug 25, 2009)

So it's on Sunday?


----------



## Faz (Aug 26, 2009)

Back.

Just to confirm:
*
Place, time and date:* Sunday 30th of August at 12 PM, Melbourne Central (near Oporto)  Food court level 3

*People coming:*

Me
Tim
Nick
Ackruss?
Anthon
Anthony's friend
Kiongku?
Matt? - meet at church ya?
David?

Tim will contact Paul, Michael, and Ninja

Btw, I'm not ordering anything for anyone.

Anthony, I can reassemble your ES 4x4.

Pyra's will be 15 dollars each, if I recieve them before Sunday, which I should.

People who ordered a pyra were:

Me
Tim
David
Matt
Ackruss
Nick


----------



## RainbowBoy (Aug 26, 2009)

Confirm Anthony and Anthony's friend.

I might bring some of my other friends...


----------



## arckuss123 (Aug 26, 2009)

cool


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Aug 26, 2009)

Kiongku said:


> Not wanting to add more on this but Rubixcubematt has a point.
> My church also has only a Sunday morning service. Actually sometimes I go help on Saturday night to setup the area (chairs, stage, instruments).
> We use a rented college gym.
> Oh well, maybe another time  I'll continue to study my OLL and PLL. Just made it through 2 look OLL and 2 look PLL.. my recognition time is very bad  (even for cross and F2L)



what college gym do u use, i might know it .


----------



## Kiongku (Aug 27, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> Kiongku said:
> 
> 
> > Not wanting to add more on this but Rubixcubematt has a point.
> ...



We use the one in Brentwood Secondary College in Glen Waverley..


----------



## Faz (Aug 27, 2009)

Ok guys, so the c4u stuff hasn't arrived yet. Tracking says it has been at my post office for 4 days, but nothing is there. If I don't recieve it tomorrow, I will just give the stuff to you guys at the competition.

EDIT: Should I send Auspost an email?


----------



## RainbowBoy (Aug 27, 2009)

Feliks-Remember to bring the T shaped piece thing I'm missing from my East sheen.

Hmmm No one hasn't posted in a while.....
Plus I already assembled my 4x4x4 I just need to T piece.

TY


----------



## boredommm23 (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey Feliks,
What cube do you use as your main speedcube?
Thanks.


----------



## Faz (Aug 27, 2009)

I don't really have a "main" cube. I am using a c4u core and centers with type c cubies at the moment.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Aug 28, 2009)

Kiongku said:


> Rubixcubematt said:
> 
> 
> > Kiongku said:
> ...



yup, i know that college


----------



## ShortRubiksFreak (Aug 28, 2009)

i would go to the comp but im not buying a plane ticket there and back just to loose against all you awesome people  when i get better then i shall go definetely.. and theres heaps of people in south australia that can solve it fast.. just sucks that everything is so far away. so nearly went to the New Zealand Comp tho... we were only 5 hours away from wellington at the time then we had to fly back to SA that night.. very sad day.. spent the whole day cubing to make up for it


----------



## Faz (Aug 28, 2009)

Ok, so the stuff came today.

I made an unboxing video, but it doesn't save to my computer. When I try and save it, it stops at 24 percent, and just doesn't go any further. Any ideas?


----------



## RainbowBoy (Aug 28, 2009)

LOL
I wonder how big the box is with all our stuff in it.

Excited to get my First SPEED CUBE! And do you mean saving it as by using a video editing software and then save it on your desktop? Or uploading it on Youtube?


----------



## Faz (Aug 28, 2009)

Yeah it was massive

The first one, it won't save to my desktop.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Aug 28, 2009)

Try rebooting the cpu? 
Or use a different Video editing software.


----------



## Kiongku (Aug 28, 2009)

hmm generally heavy video software needs quite a good rig.. hmm


----------



## whatsarubik? (Aug 29, 2009)

hey guys its tony anthony's and richard's friend imma coming to the meet up too


----------



## Faz (Aug 29, 2009)

people coming:

Me
Tim
Nick
Matt - not likely
Anthony
Richard
Tony
Kiongku
Paul and Ninja - not likely


----------



## RainbowBoy (Aug 29, 2009)

Tony? o.o
You comin?!
I thought you couldn't find a way to go.
If you are going then call Richards phone number to tell you where Oporto is (The place where we cube)

Feliks: The video working yet?
P.S

Yes I know Tony my DP and Name is very random 



See You GUYS TOMORROW!

Edit: Is 11am too Early? I'm free on all Sundays so I can go whenever I want. Oh Yea and my friend Chris is coming along too!
Wow! Nice work on the site Tim!


----------



## Kiongku (Aug 29, 2009)

Well actually I might not be able to make it but I'll try to get there!


----------



## RainbowBoy (Aug 29, 2009)

FELIKS: DON'T FORGET THE PIECE I'M MISSING FROM MY EASTSHEEN 4X4X4!!!!!

SEE YOU GUYS IN THE NEXT.....
6 HOURS!

TONY: REMEMBER TO CALL RICHARD BECAUSE OPORTO MAY BE HARD TO FIND


----------



## Faz (Aug 30, 2009)

People coming

Me
Tim
Nick
Anthony
Chris
Tony
Richard
Kiongku - maybe
Matt - I doubt it
Hmm, maybe we can convince paul somehow xD

Events

2x2-5x5, OH, pyraminx 

Anthony - it's still not working. I just packed the T piece. The cube is 18 dollars btw.


----------



## boredommm23 (Aug 30, 2009)

So Feliks,
what time did you end up getting for the average of 100?


----------



## Kiongku (Aug 30, 2009)

Sorry I came very late.. I think I came in just as Felix was packing off. But I had a great chat with Tim and Paul when he came. That was cool


----------



## TimMc (Aug 30, 2009)

Any time is good


----------



## RainbowBoy (Aug 30, 2009)

Kiongku: How did you get into cubing again?

Yea try and come earlier, you came just when everyone except Tim left.

And 1:23 is good. When you go to another meet up there are heaps of my friends that are going to be there that do it from 1minute- 2minutes

See you in the next meet up!
P.S 
haha, My friends and I can't wait for the next meet up!


----------



## Kiongku (Aug 30, 2009)

Well it just happens that today I had to stay back in church till 2:30pm, so sadly I could not come any earlier than that.. We'll see how it goes later on 
Paul came later actually haha.

And yeh I got into cubing after watching the howtos in youtube.. Felt like doing one and started learning since I got a store bought 2 months ago.. now I got a fair number of DIYs including most probably a JSK and white Edison tomorrow (EMS shows that its in the delivery office here in melb )


----------



## Faz (Aug 31, 2009)

Ooh! an edison!!!

Can't wait to try it.

Boredomm - 11.75

Tim - did paul arrive later? What time did you stay till?


----------



## Kiongku (Aug 31, 2009)

Well though it was addressed to Tim I guess I can reply..
I think Paul came in around 4 pm.. or close by.. Did not check the time when he came in
The 3 of us stayed till around 6 pm.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow
You got really into cubing after you bought one!
I started last month and all I have now is my ES 4x4 and Rubik 3x3 and a c4y 3x3.

p.s: What does Kiongku mean^^

Hope to see you at our next meet up!
Which looks cooler?
The dark blue stickers or the light blue?
OR
The white stickers or the Black ones (It's a white cube btw)


----------



## Kiongku (Aug 31, 2009)

Kiongku has no real meaning.. It's just a nick derived from my real name Wai Keung. Do not ask me how its derived  it's due to the way how my friends call my name back in my country.

Hmm for the stickers, I think it's more on which one u can recognize fastest.. as long as its clearly distinguishable from the others with "your" eyes ?

Note: YAY my cubes arrived at 6 pm sharp.. thought I will never get them today.

Came in a carton box and the items were rolled in old japanese newspapers. Bubble wrapping around my JSK (ship without package box) and a paper wrapping around my white edison.
Spinned them around and I'm impressed  Very nice.. quite different feeling with my other chinese cubes or my storebought.

I gave the 2 cubes a spin, JSK first, then white edison. Really sorry I'm not that great at speedcubing yet, so I did not do justice for those cubes. I was stumped a bit because those cubes are more loose than what I'm used to.
I keep overshooting with these and lock up because I'm having a hard time to precisely turn the faces. Anyway yeh the video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHn2SlGOVQk
I used my mobile camera and just set it on a box on the side.. not the best but at least something.. this is my first uploaded video on youtube hahaha


----------



## RainbowBoy (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice cubes.
You already got heaps of em ==''

Nice Vid and are you doing Fridrich F2L, OLL and PLL?

YAY
The unboxing video has been uploaded!
How did you do it Feliks? This girl I know thinks your cute. Don't get mad at me just to see if you interested :S :S


----------



## Kiongku (Sep 1, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> Nice cubes.
> You already got heaps of em ==''
> 
> Nice Vid and are you doing Fridrich F2L, OLL and PLL?



Ya, I am currently using intuitive F2L, OLL and PLL from Badmephisto's tutorial. Sorry I do not have a camera and a tripod or something.. I just put my n95 phone on a box and used its camera...


----------



## Faz (Sep 2, 2009)

Lol Rainbow. Well, erm my situation is complicated atm.

Yeah I just tried to upload the vid again.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Sep 2, 2009)

Good resolution for a phone (Y)
*thumbs up*


----------



## TimMc (Sep 6, 2009)

Results from the last meetup are up: http://speedcubing.com.au/meetup/20090830.html

Tim.


----------



## TimMc (Sep 6, 2009)

If it's of any interest, there have been at least 29 cubers who've come along to meetups and unofficial competitions in the past year:


> Anh
> Anthony
> Ben Reich
> Billy Xynas
> ...



Tim.


----------



## boredommm23 (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for the list.
Btw Tim for future comps, etc, my last name is Hammet


----------



## RainbowBoy (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks Tim

I think you have blocked me on msn.
The email is in my pub profile. Yea btw I want my last name on that list 

Typo btw
You spelt Anh's name wrong

YAY
Glad to see more cubers in aussie.


----------



## TimMc (Sep 6, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> Thanks Tim
> 
> I think you have blocked me on msn.
> The email is in my pub profile. Yea btw I want my last name on that list
> ...



I don't typically block cubers on msn  You may not have added me: timzone8 (hotmail) 

*fixed the typo just then.

Tim.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Sep 7, 2009)

I have a question about Cube Lagoon
I am planning to make an account and it says
INCOME:
What do I put then. When I click the drop down box it comes up like money with the > sign on it. And is it actually FREE? If it isn't I'll get killed by my dad.

I failed to put this question on search.

Waiting for a reply before I click the 'Next Step' Button


----------



## Faz (Sep 7, 2009)

IMO it's a stupid waste of time. The amount you earn is tiny, and it is just stupid. Yeah, maybe if you have heaps of referrals it might be alright.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 7, 2009)

does anyone know when the results will be up on www.speedcubing.com.au? tim?


----------



## Faz (Sep 7, 2009)

They are.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Sep 7, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> IMO it's a stupid waste of time. The amount you earn is tiny, and it is just stupid. Yeah, maybe if you have heaps of referrals it might be alright.



I see...
All that typing for just a piddly 0.02 points.

Edit: I'm using that fake name generator which is a lot faster with copy and pasting^^
WOO!
I made 1 point!
How many points do you need for a cube?


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 7, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> They are.


lol, i checked like an hour ago, and i dont think it was up. cool


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 7, 2009)

did anyone else buy their eastsheen 2x2 at games shop in the city. mine fell apart (didnt break) but none of the tutorials on youtube show dissasembly, of the model i have. it has the es logo on it, but it has a cross inside, and it has completely different mechanism. has anyone else found a tutorial that goes through assembly of this. it actually looks like the 3x3 corners mechanism. it has these small edge pieces on the outside, that can't beseen from the outside. please help.


----------



## TimMc (Sep 7, 2009)

You should be able to carefully clip the corners back onto the ES2 core.

What were you doing with it? I've about 3 and haven't broken them 

Tim.


----------



## Kiongku (Sep 7, 2009)

Maybe dropped on the floor?
The one I got from Tim (which is from game shop too) looks sturdy to me..


----------



## RainbowBoy (Sep 8, 2009)

Hmm...
I have heard you can actually Hack the lagoon.
Is this true or is it only for gaming lagoon?


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 8, 2009)

TimMc said:


> You should be able to carefully clip the corners back onto the ES2 core.
> 
> What were you doing with it? I've about 3 and haven't broken them
> 
> Tim.



i was dissasembling it, but nothing broke. it actually looks like what a 3x3 would without edges. it is hollow coz it has the corner pieces in them actually attached to the plastic, as if it is the dianshen (did i spell that right?) mod in it, taking out the edges and glueing the corners of the es around the mini dianshen. i might post pics of a few of the pieces


----------



## TimMc (Sep 8, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> i was dissasembling it,



I have the core of one on my desk at home. I'd avoid disassembling it because the clips can break very easily if you're not careful.



RainbowBoy said:


> Hmm...
> I have heard you can actually Hack the lagoon.
> Is this true or is it only for gaming lagoon?



Several of those sites can be hacked.... But this isn't the time or place, and no respected programmer would be contracted for such a job over a cube... :fp

Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 10, 2009)

i can't put the last 2 corners in. any help? the slot is way smaller than the piece going into it. when's the next meetup, i probably wont have it back together by then so ill bring it


----------



## Faz (Sep 10, 2009)

Hmm, maybe the first Saturday of school hols? Thats in 1 and a bit weeks.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Sep 10, 2009)

Saturdays are bad for me. I will still come

Sundays are GOOD!


----------



## arckuss123 (Sep 10, 2009)

coool , cant wait


----------



## RainbowBoy (Sep 11, 2009)

PLEASE let it be on Sunday

If it is on Saturday, I can't come.
I mind a lot but I will not complain and nag if it is on Satday.
I'm not that selfish


----------



## Kiongku (Sep 11, 2009)

Well as Tim said, he will choose the day with the highest number of attendance.
If it's Sunday, I'll just come as soon as I finish my church.
That's it.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Sep 11, 2009)

Ok
Post here to say what day you most prefer people


----------



## Faz (Sep 11, 2009)

Not many people will post Anthony.

Wait until we hear from Tim, and Paul/Michael/Ninja.

I don't care, either date is fine for me atm. If it wasn't school holidays I prefer it on Saturday.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 11, 2009)

sunday, ive got sport saturdays


----------



## pappas (Sep 11, 2009)

I dont really care as I am going to Queensland for the holidays. So I won't be coming. Just thought I'd say this so everyone won't ask.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 11, 2009)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> I dont really care as I am going to Queensland for the holidays. So I won't be coming. Just thought I'd say this so everyone won't ask.



yay, now ill definitely come second in pyra. oh wait... this isnt a comp. ohhhh.....

btw, pm me if anyone is making a cube4you order,


----------



## arckuss123 (Sep 14, 2009)

pm me as well if someone is make a cube4you order.

thanks


----------



## Faz (Sep 14, 2009)

I think matt may make one soon.

Meetup:

Haven't checked with Tim, but I'm pretty sure this will be it

*Date:* Sunday, 20th of September
*Location:* Same as always
*Time:* 12 onwards.

Reply if you are coming

People attending:

Me (so far)
Anthony
Richard
Chris
Eric (Maybe)
ZB


----------



## RainbowBoy (Sep 14, 2009)

Me (Anthony)
Richard
Chris
Eric (Maybe)

P.S
Don't come as late as before to this one Kiongku


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 14, 2009)

i just had a super long comment, and my computer froze, and it got deleted. it was so long and went over heaps of important stuff. see you guys at the meetup


----------



## edw0010 (Sep 14, 2009)

Sorry guys, cant make it Sunday, got my little nephews party, cya's all at the next one,

David


----------



## arckuss123 (Sep 14, 2009)

does matt have msn or anything? what his speedsolving name?

thanks


----------



## arckuss123 (Sep 14, 2009)

hey feliks, im coming to the meetup


----------



## TimMc (Sep 14, 2009)

Sunday sounds good 

Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 15, 2009)

actually, dont, worry, i wont be coming. now that i know what a ****head fazrulz is. im reffering to youtube. im no longer coming, and i probably wont come to a meetup again. congrats, ruining my cubing. i think ill quit now


----------



## Faz (Sep 15, 2009)

Dude, it's just a joke. 

Firstly: The video doesn't make sense.
Secondly: There are many ways to avoid edge parity
Thirdly: You just set up cases where 2 of the 3 edges are solved.
Fourthly: It's not even serious.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Sep 15, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> actually, dont, worry, i wont be coming. now that i know what a ****head fazrulz is. im reffering to youtube. im no longer coming, and i probably wont come to a meetup again. congrats, ruining my cubing. i think ill quit now



Quitting Cubes over Faz?

O
M
G

==''


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 15, 2009)

I missed the video??? what was it about?


----------



## pappas (Sep 15, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> actually, dont, worry, i wont be coming. now that i know what a ****head fazrulz is. im reffering to youtube. im no longer coming, and i probably wont come to a meetup again. congrats, ruining my cubing. i think ill quit now



dont know what that was all about. 21 second average of 100 YAY!!


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 15, 2009)

ok, maybe i reacted a bit over the top. a friend at school who didnt have a youtube account requested it, and now he's made an account, so ive set it so only he can see it. he said it was helpful, and it works for him.

im not quitting cubing, but in future faz, think before you act, i can take a jk, but dont you think 90 spamming comments on the video 20 on my channel, 45 pm's, is a bit much. i had no idea ppl already knew this. google, and you wont find results.

i will probably come to the meetup though. as a side note. do you have any left over mini dianshengs faz?


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 15, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> I missed the video??? what was it about?



how to avoid 5x5 edge parity every time. i thought noone else knew this, and then i got hundreds of spamming comments such as epic noob. the funny thing is, they didnt even spell n00b right.


----------



## Faz (Sep 15, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> ok, maybe i reacted a bit over the top. a friend at school who didnt have a youtube account requested it, and now he's made an account, so ive set it so only he can see it. he said it was helpful, and it works for him.
> 
> im not quitting cubing, but in future faz, think before you act, i can take a jk, but dont you think 90 spamming comments on the video 20 on my channel, 45 pm's, is a bit much. i had no idea ppl already knew this. google, and you wont find results.
> 
> i will probably come to the meetup though. as a side note. do you have any left over mini dianshengs faz?



Yeah, sorry man, but it was pretty funny, and the video was pretty nooby. 

The thing is, in your video, you set up 3 and 5 cycles, which didn't have parity in the first place. Also, I only posted like 3 comments, and sent 1 pm.

Good thing you're not quitting, you're a good asset to the melbourne cubing community. 

See ya on sunday!



ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Rubixcubematt said:
> 
> 
> > I missed the video??? what was it about?
> ...



Lol, we cracked up over that. Btw, can I give you a state on the 5x5, and you avoid parity with it? I would like to see what you can actually do with a case I setup for you.



Rubixcubematt said:


> I missed the video??? what was it about?



Basically a video showing a 3 edge cycle on a 5x5, and saying it was a revolutionary new method to avoid parity. Me and some others posted comments like "Epic noob", and " Your monumental discovery has changed big cubes speedcubing forever" Sarcasm  

I think it was all summed up by Dan Cohen's post.



> I'm utterly shocked and confused. I wish I could actually say something in response to that video, but I have a feeling the creator knows absolutely nothing about cubing. That's the only possible explanation I could ever come up with. And btw, I don't think your method of avoiding parity will help anyone even SOLVE a 5x5, let alone help me get sub1...


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 15, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Rubixcubematt said:
> 
> 
> > I missed the video??? what was it about?
> ...


 Dude, you didn't even have parity in the first place in the case you showed. Your video made no sense at all. Sorry, but 'twas amazingly hilarious posting all those comments (we all planned it out together during a Skype conference). 

check out:
http://cubecounter.webs.com/- New Folder (2)/lol.jpg


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 15, 2009)

emr1028
here's just a page of comments
now I don't know if all boy scouts are gay
but they can probably tie the knot in like 50 different ways
cubes4lyfe (7 hours ago) 0 Reply | Spam 
| Remove | Block User
yes...yes they can...meaning either they are part of the gay agenda and we haven't known about it or they just like having boys in uniform around themselves.
emr1028 (7 hours ago) 0 Reply | Spam 
| Remove | Block User
fazrulz1
this is easily one of the single biggest failures I have ever witnessed
your monumental discovery has changed big cubes speedcubing forever
cubes4lyfe (7 hours ago) +1 Reply | Spam 

| Remove | Block User
your monumental discovery has changed big cubes speedcubing forever
fswaddle (7 hours ago) +1 Reply | Spam 
| Remove | Block User
your monumental discovery has changed big cubes speedcubing forever
Yalower (7 hours ago) +1 Reply | Spam 
| Remove | Block User
your monumental discovery has changed big cubes speedcubing forever
rmendbball (8 hours ago) 0 Reply | Spam 
| Remove | Block User
boobies?


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 15, 2009)

btw, 3 comments. ill go count them now


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 15, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> your monumental discovery has changed big cubes speedcubing forever


that was the best part


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 15, 2009)

oh, my mistake, only 11 by you. plus pm's and channel comments


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 15, 2009)

and whenever faz posted something, 6 other cubers then posted the exact same thing


----------



## Faz (Sep 15, 2009)

No, I was only first for the first "Epic noob"

aand:


> this is easily one of the single biggest failures I have ever witnessed


 wasn't posted by me.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 15, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> check out:
> http://cubecounter.webs.com/- New Folder (2)/lol.jpg


this, actually didnt offend me, i found it rather funny


----------



## Faz (Sep 15, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> 90 spamming comments on the video 20 on my channel, 45 pm's



<50, 4, and 10 at maximum.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 15, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > 90 spamming comments on the video 20 on my channel, 45 pm's
> ...


it kept going until i managed to delete the video, due to youtube under maintenance, and it did reach all those figures


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 15, 2009)

oh well, ill be a kind old n00b and forgive all you super un-n00b's


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 15, 2009)

just promise me, that next time im n00bish, you give reason for why im n00bish.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 15, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> I think matt may make one soon.
> 
> Meetup:
> 
> ...



is same place as always the church, or melbourne central. if melbourne central, where? i havent been to one of these meetups before


----------



## Faz (Sep 15, 2009)

No, we never meetup at the church.

It's at melbourne central, and if you read through the thread, you'll find the exact location somewhere.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 15, 2009)

and if you cbf doin that, it is at food court, near oporto and gloria jeans..


----------



## TimMc (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm a little concerned about the bullying from other cubers towards ZB_FTW!!! :-/

There seems to be a small group of cubers that are pretty vocal about their opinions of other cubers and down-right rude to new cubers. It doesn't help when others jump on the bandwagon. And it doesn't make it acceptable.

I know it sometimes seems harmless, especially coming from younger cubers, but when this behavior is seen time and time again, it can have an affect on those being bullied and on what people think of the community.

Tim.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 15, 2009)

I apologize ZB_FTW!!!
But please, though you are a beginner here, I find you're double+ posting everywhere. Please DON'T double+ post. Not only is it annoying but it makes the forums at less organized. There is an edit button on the bottom right hand corner of your post to edit.

Please edit.
Thanks 

EDIT - if anything, we were just saying what you were to us, which was a noob. You're the one calling names. Just saying 
EDIT #2 - I edited to post both the first edit and this one. See how neat it is


----------



## Kiongku (Sep 16, 2009)

Very interesting at the number of stuff that happens in the few days I am not watching the forums.. Ganking from Canada too hahaha
Anyway, add me to the list for this Sunday. I might be late though (church ends at 1) but I'll just drop by anyway.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 16, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> and if you cbf doin that, it is at food court, near oporto and gloria jeans..



thanks, coz i had had a look. kind of.

also, sorry for the double posting, i didnt know i shouldnt, and i thought unrelated thoughts should go in different posts. plus, im kinda excited, coz i had liked cubing and stuff for a bit, and i never knew about how many people also do, and about comps, or even diy cubes. i also only knew of 3x3's and 5x5's coz that's all that is ever in stores. ill stop double posting know, but these forums dont work very well on google chrome, and often comments i write dont appear, so i write a new comment, and then a while later the first appears, or doesnt appear at all. hopefully this works


----------



## RainbowBoy (Sep 16, 2009)

Okay

I hope we all forgive you.


----------



## Faz (Sep 16, 2009)

Kiongku - That's fine, I'll probably stay alot longer this time seeing as I don't have school the next day 

Me 
Tim
Kiongku - late
Anthony
Richard
Chris
Eric 
ZB 
Matt - maybe

I talked to Ninja, he said he's not going. Tim, can you get in contact with paul?


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 16, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> EDIT - if anything, we were just saying what you were to us, which was a noob. You're the one calling names. Just saying



Can you please tell me what i was calling you, to make you call me n00b?

Edit: I just edited because of a spelling mistake. Isn't that rad.

Edit 2: I just edited to make it look more posh.


----------



## Faz (Sep 16, 2009)

Just quickly, another forum tip. Use good grammar, punctuation, and capitalise letters that need it.

Turn this:



> can you please tell me what i was calling you, to make you call me n00b?
> 
> edit: i just edited coz of a spelling mistake. isnt that rad



Into this: 



> Can you please tell me what I was calling you to make me call you n00b?
> 
> Edit: I just edited because of a spelling mistake. Isn't that rad?



Looks much better, and is easier to read


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 16, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Just quickly, another forum tip. Use good grammar, punctuation, and capitalise letters that need it.
> 
> Turn this:
> 
> ...


Most forums have stickies like these tips. I have yet to locate these. Are they in the actual forums, or where?


----------



## Faz (Sep 16, 2009)

It's common forum etiquette.

FYI - http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/rules.php


----------



## RainbowBoy (Sep 16, 2009)

What are the events on Sunday


----------



## Faz (Sep 16, 2009)

2x2, 3x3, 4x4, OH, Bld (maybe), pyra, and any others you guys want.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 16, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, OH, Bld (maybe), pyra, and any others you guys want.



Yay, no 5x5, no boringness.


----------



## Faz (Sep 16, 2009)

Can I still give you a case to solve?

Can you avoid parity on it?


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 16, 2009)

okay, give me the case


----------



## Kiongku (Sep 16, 2009)

sigh.. i want my 4x4... 
I ordered them from mefferts on the day we had the comp...
Still yet to hear anything decent from them..
Last Friday they replied to my query and said they will ship it within "this" week and give me the tracking number later..
Till now I have no mail from them.. and wondering "this" week refers to which week.. this one or last week.. or any week in the future...


----------



## arckuss123 (Sep 16, 2009)

hey feliks, i cant come any more . i have a friends birthday party.

srry


----------



## Faz (Sep 17, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> okay, give me the case



@ the meetup.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Sep 17, 2009)

arckuss123 said:


> hey feliks, i cant come any more . i have a friends birthday party.
> 
> srry



Noooo!
ANH!!


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 18, 2009)

Kiongku said:


> sigh.. i want my 4x4...
> I ordered them from mefferts on the day we had the comp...
> Still yet to hear anything decent from them..
> Last Friday they replied to my query and said they will ship it within "this" week and give me the tracking number later..
> Till now I have no mail from them.. and wondering "this" week refers to which week.. this one or last week.. or any week in the future...


I've ordered from Mefferts twice. One time it took 4 days, the other took 16 days. Don't worry, it'll come eventually. Alos, I sent them an email which they didn't reply to, so I sent another 3 weeks later. Their excuse was they were getting spammed, and many emails were getting lost.

When you get your 4x4, be careful with it. The centre pieces are very fragile. Once you've broken them in, apparently if they're still ok, they won't break now.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Sep 18, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> okay, give me the case


O.O
Does anyone think he will be able to do it??


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 18, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > okay, give me the case
> ...



Considering everyone else is confident I won't be able to, I probably won't. I think I do the parity algorithm intuitively.


----------



## TimMc (Sep 18, 2009)

Who's up for the meetup? I might* not be able to attend 

Tim.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Sep 19, 2009)

TimMc said:


> Who's up for the meetup? I might* not be able to attend
> 
> Tim.


Feliks
Tim
Kiongku - late
Anthony
Richard
Chris
Eric
ZB
Matt - maybe

Copied and pasted Feliks' Post


----------



## Faz (Sep 19, 2009)

FYI http://www.speedstacks.com.au/ is now open.


----------



## boredommm23 (Sep 19, 2009)

Wow, go on camp for a week and alot happens. Hope no permanent damage has been done to anybody, although from what I've seen it did look kinda funny.
Lol, yeah i've already ordered from Speedstacks Australia last week.
Also can't go to the meet-up tomorrow, hopefully next week I can though.


----------



## TimMc (Sep 19, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> Kiongku - late
> Anthony
> Richard
> Chris
> ...


Ninja/Paul <-- need to contact

You guys can still meetup but you should probably have an adult present...

*I've got to work on a project with some fellow students from uni tomorrow >.<

Tim.


----------



## xpboy (Sep 19, 2009)

hi, i just ask micheal, we two will attend the meetup. ninja may not


----------



## Faz (Sep 19, 2009)

Change of plan: I can go. YAAAAAAAAY Michael is coming!

People coming:

Me
Anthony + 3
Paul
Michael
ZB
Kiongku (late)
Matt? Maybe

= 8 or 9, sounds good. 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, pyra, sq1, OH and bld will be run, plus anything else you guys want.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 19, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> FYI http://www.speedstacks.com.au/ is now open.



Yeah! Now I can get a stackmat timer. On cube4you it's $89.95. Here it will be much cheaper. I'll go check it out.

Edit: $49.95 on the speedstacks website. YAY!


----------



## boredommm23 (Sep 19, 2009)

So Feliks, now that your going to the meet-up tomorrow, is there still going to be one next weekend? Because I don't think I can make tomorrow's meet-up


----------



## Faz (Sep 19, 2009)

Hmm, maybe not. I think the next one will be in 2 weeks.

EDIT: Maybe we can have one on a weekday, in the 2nd week of holidays, seeing as everyone has holidays atm.


----------



## boredommm23 (Sep 19, 2009)

Awwwwwww 
Mmk fair enough.
Still, a meet-up next weekend would be cool.


----------



## Faz (Sep 19, 2009)

actually, it is looking pretty likely.


----------



## boredommm23 (Sep 19, 2009)

Awesome. What makes you say that?


----------



## Faz (Sep 19, 2009)

Paul, Michael and Ninja have holidays.


----------



## boredommm23 (Sep 19, 2009)

Couple things.
Feliks, really awesome that you were a Saturday guest for the five awesome cubers.
Unfortunately I just realized I can't go to the meet-up next weekend either, which sucks.
Btw I just got my first sub-20 solve on my new edison cube. YAY!


----------



## RainbowBoy (Sep 19, 2009)

Anyone mind if I bring my Camera along with me too Melbourne Central and take some vids of your solves and I MIGHT put it on 
Youtube with you guys permission

See You in the next few hours


----------



## Faz (Sep 20, 2009)

I'll bring my new video camera along too 

See ya there!

EDIT: Also, matt will be coming. I might be a bit late, cos I'm meeting him at his church.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 20, 2009)

This forum doesn't work on Google Chrome, my comments keep not working.

Cut to the question, what time do all the events finish? Roughly.

See y'all at da meetup. (dam, talk like a pirate day is over.) (I name today, talk like a yokel day)


----------



## Faz (Sep 20, 2009)

Erm, events usually finish by about 3, but some people stay till 6. (Tim, Paul and some others). I usually leave at about 4/4:30, but you can leave earlier. It's up to you.


----------



## TimMc (Sep 20, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> Anyone mind if I bring my Camera along with me too Melbourne Central and take some vids of your solves and I MIGHT put it on
> Youtube with you guys permission
> 
> See You in the next few hours



It would be polite to ask each person at the meetup, despite it being a public area. As nobody has signed a waiver, due to ASA not being an official club.

RE: adult supervision thing - I'm just saying it would be prudent to have someone in the group who's an adult at the meetup (and there will probably be Paul, Ninja, Wai Kun etc) so nvm 

Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 20, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Erm, events usually finish by about 3, but some people stay till 6. (Tim, Paul and some others). I usually leave at about 4/4:30, but you can leave earlier. It's up to you.



I would stay longer, but my parents are going to A day in Pompeii, and they want to pick me up after about 2 1/2 hours. Though I may be able to convinve them to let me stay longer if I say the events don't finish until 3.


----------



## Faz (Sep 20, 2009)

Yeah, thats fine, you can come and go at your will. You can do your solves first.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Sep 20, 2009)

Ok 
I have finished editing the videos. I haven't uploaded them yet.
*One hand solves*
Feliks
Matt
Michael

*3x3x3*
Feliks
Tim (ZB_FTW)
Paul

*BLD*
Matt

*3x3x3 42 3x3 marathon*
Feliks

*3x3x3 3 cube relay*
Feliks

I'll let you guys know when they are uploaded
Or I can just post em in the thread


----------



## RainbowBoy (Sep 20, 2009)

Youtube Vids have Been uploaded!http://www.youtube.com/user/FireXTongue721536


----------



## boredommm23 (Sep 21, 2009)

So Tim and Feliks,
Any progress with the Official Competition for December?


----------



## Faz (Sep 21, 2009)

Not sure. Tim is going to phone them, as they don't know how to reply to his email, or it was to the sales department. (Them being Crown and Andrews.)

After the sponsor is sorted, the main thing is a venue, and equipment.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 21, 2009)

Feliks, do you have a scanner? If you do, and you have no life for a bit more than half an hour (lol, after that you can have a life again,) could you scan the score sheets in and email them to me? Then I could work out all the averages and put them in a spread sheet and send them to Tim.


----------



## Faz (Sep 21, 2009)

Nope, sry.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 21, 2009)

To RainbowBoy, you know how you and me wanted the timer? Tell your mum it's $89.95 AUD on Cube4you (which it is). Try and convince her to let you buy it. Then, when that doesn't work coz it didnt for me, find that you can get just the timer (no memory function or plugin) for $49.95 AUD. Then mention later if it didn't work that Speedstacks Australia is open. Tell her the set of things is $49.95 AUD (which it is).

If this still doesn't work, tell her you can get the timer (with memory and plugin) on its own for $33.95. If she says no to this, then give her a hug. Then ask again 10 minutes later. It worked for me.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Sep 21, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> To RainbowBoy, you know how you and me wanted the timer? Tell your mum it's $89.95 AUD on Cube4you (which it is). Try and convince her to let you buy it. Then, when that doesn't work coz it didnt for me, find that you can get just the timer (no memory function or plugin) for $49.95 AUD. Then mention later if it didn't work that Speedstacks Australia is open. Tell her the set of things is $49.95 AUD (which it is).
> 
> If this still doesn't work, tell her you can get the timer (with memory and plugin) on its own for $33.95. If she says no to this, then give her a hug. Then ask again 10 minutes later. It worked for me.



I already ordered a stack mat timer a while ago o.o

About the Video ZB
It got lost somehow srry


----------



## boredommm23 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey Guys,
What do you define as a lucky solve?
Thanks


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 22, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > To RainbowBoy, you know how you and me wanted the timer? Tell your mum it's $89.95 AUD on Cube4you (which it is). Try and convince her to let you buy it. Then, when that doesn't work coz it didnt for me, find that you can get just the timer (no memory function or plugin) for $49.95 AUD. Then mention later if it didn't work that Speedstacks Australia is open. Tell her the set of things is $49.95 AUD (which it is).
> ...



I don't care about the video, it would have been boring with one of my solves.
yayz, pyraminx stop-motion finally complete after filming it 1 month ago. yayz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSz-9AAVPZU&feature=player_profilepage


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 22, 2009)

boredommm23 said:


> Hey Guys,
> What do you define as a lucky solve?
> Thanks



Skipping more then 20% of a solve, unless you force it. I believe that is the general consensus around here.


----------



## boredommm23 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> boredommm23 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Guys,
> ...



So if I got an accidental extended cross?


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 22, 2009)

boredommm23 said:


> Rubixcubematt said:
> 
> 
> > boredommm23 said:
> ...



Lucky.

And Matt, isn't it considered lucky if you skip a step that is less than 20% likely to have a skip on that step? For example: Skipping orientation of corners is 1/27, so if you skip that it's lucky.
If it was 25% chance of skipping corners and you skipped them, it wouldn't be lucky.


----------



## boredommm23 (Sep 22, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> boredommm23 said:
> 
> 
> > Rubixcubematt said:
> ...



Really? One f2l Pair is 20%?
Matt? Feliks? Tim?
What do you guys think?


----------



## Faz (Sep 22, 2009)

Hmm, it's kinda lucky.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 22, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> boredommm23 said:
> 
> 
> > Rubixcubematt said:
> ...



You misunderstood what I said. If the step is 20% or more of the solve that you skip, it is lucky. It has nothing to do with what the percentage of skipping the step is. So basically any step that you skip, unless you force it, means that the solve should be called lucky.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 22, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > boredommm23 said:
> ...


No, if half the time you would skip the step, it is not considered lucky.

Read this:
A lucky record is any solve of a puzzle where a step of your normal solution is skipped.
There are three exceptions:
1) You worked for it, f.i. by anticipating the next step.
2) The chance to skip the step is 20 percent or more.
3) The skipped step represents 3 percent or less of the total moves of the complete solution.
Example: if you use the cross/F2L/OLL/PLL system, then there are 7 steps, and skipping one of the steps would be a lucky case.

For blindfold solving a lucky case is defined by:
1) more than 5 corners are correctly oriented, or
2) more than 8 edges are correctly oriented, or
3) more than 3 corners are correctly positioned, or
4) more than 4 edges are correctly positioned.

For 3x3 we have a lucky case category.


----------



## boredommm23 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > boredommm23 said:
> ...



Nah I understood what you said, you misunderstood me 
I'm saying I didn't skip any steps because I didn't skip the cross, the F2L, the OLL or the PLL. Therefore the only "step" I skipped would be one F2L pair and one F2L pair couldn't be 20% of the whole solve.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 22, 2009)

boredommm23 said:


> Rubixcubematt said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...



I was talking to Tim, not you . Those rules that Tim found are correct, go by them.


----------



## boredommm23 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> boredommm23 said:
> 
> 
> > Rubixcubematt said:
> ...



Ohhhh. lol sorry Matt.
Oh well I don't care if it was lucky or not.
It would have been like the luckiest non-lucky case I would ever get.
Quick extended cross, Easy F2l, OLL was F, R, U, R', U', F' ie. the easiest OLL possible and Y Perm.
17.50 seconds btw. (Only my seconds sub-20)
YAY!!!


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 22, 2009)

boredommm23 said:


> Rubixcubematt said:
> 
> 
> > boredommm23 said:
> ...



wow, nice solve!


----------



## boredommm23 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> boredommm23 said:
> 
> 
> > Rubixcubematt said:
> ...



Thanks.
For me it is


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 22, 2009)

boredommm23 said:


> Thanks.
> For me it is


now you need to change your signature


----------



## boredommm23 (Sep 22, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> boredommm23 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks.
> ...



Oh yeah, thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 22, 2009)

*Scramble?*



boredommm23 said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > boredommm23 said:
> ...


Do you have the scramble? Or did you just randomly scramble it?


----------



## boredommm23 (Sep 22, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> boredommm23 said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...



Yeah I have the scramble.
Scramble with green front, white top.
F2 Di U2 B Di Ui R2 D B Ri F L D2 U2 Fi L B Li B D L Ri D2 L R
See if you get the same steps as me, ie. extended cross, same pairs, same oll, same pll.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 22, 2009)

boredommm23 said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > boredommm23 said:
> ...


What side cross?


----------



## boredommm23 (Sep 22, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> boredommm23 said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...



Cross on the white side.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 22, 2009)

boredommm23 said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > boredommm23 said:
> ...


ZOMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LL SKIP. NO X-CROSS BUT LL SKIP. EASY PAIRS. 11.98!!!!
LOLOLOL. MATT, IS THAT CONSIDERED LUCKY? (DONT BOTHER ANSWERING)


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 22, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> boredommm23 said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...



I am bothered, and [sarcasm] NAH, THAT ISN'T LUCKY AT ALL!!!!! [/sarcasm]


----------



## boredommm23 (Sep 22, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> boredommm23 said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...



What moves?


----------



## Faz (Sep 22, 2009)

Can you please give us your solution?


----------



## boredommm23 (Sep 22, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> boredommm23 said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...



Are you there?
What moves did you use?


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 22, 2009)

boredommm23 said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > boredommm23 said:
> ...


Sorry, a friend came over. I'll figure it out now.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Sep 22, 2009)

When are the results gonna be put up on the site



fazrulz said:


> Wow, thats a cool uniform.



LOL
Do you think ASA should have a uniform?
That would be a good idea if we had money 
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=239788#post239788


----------



## Faz (Sep 23, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> When are the results gonna be put up on the site
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Theyre not going to be put up, especially now that my wrist is broken.

I probably won't be going to any for a month or 2 until it heals.

No way we will have a uniform, thats just stupid. Team Japan only did it because there are alot of them going to worlds.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 23, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> RainbowBoy said:
> 
> 
> > When are the results gonna be put up on the site
> ...


You can still come and do OH. And couldn't you claw solve? Then you could do other puzzles too.


----------



## Faz (Sep 23, 2009)

No, I have to keep my hand still basically. It wouldn't be worth the crowded train ride.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 23, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> No, I have to keep my hand still basically. It wouldn't be worth the crowded train ride.



I guess there's a bright side (for us). When we're cubing in Melbourne Central, people won't come up and go wow, you're great to you, while think the rest of us are really slow. Now the standards will be lower. And they'll say wowowowow to Matt, and we'll pretend he's Australia's no. 1 cuber and think the rest of us are alright. Hopefully by next meetup I'll more consistently get sub 35 second a5's. I've had about 6.


----------



## jianziboy (Sep 24, 2009)

when and where the nest meet up email me [email protected]


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 24, 2009)

jianziboy said:


> when and where the nest meet up email me [email protected]



Are you new, or have you come to a meetup before. Yayz if your new, I might no longer be the worst. (probably still will, coz I think once rainbow learns f2l and some oll and pll he'll be quicker than me)

The next meetup was going to be next wednesday, but now Feliks is injured, idk. 
Check back on this thread, it annouces future meetups.


----------



## jianziboy (Sep 25, 2009)

yes i'm new


----------



## Kiongku (Sep 25, 2009)

what are you talking about tim... I am the one currently worst with 1 min average


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 25, 2009)

And Tim, I'm not THAT slow. I do kinda average 14 seconds. I think people will be quite impressed with that fact, not as impressed as they were with feliks though.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 25, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> And Tim, I'm not THAT slow. I do kinda average 14 seconds. I think people will be quite impressed with that fact, not as impressed as they were with feliks though.


I know, I was refering to us humans, jks. Now you're the current number one. How long have you been cubing and do you know full oll's and pll's?


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 25, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Rubixcubematt said:
> 
> 
> > And Tim, I'm not THAT slow. I do kinda average 14 seconds. I think people will be quite impressed with that fact, not as impressed as they were with feliks though.
> ...



I've been cubing since April, and I doubt I'm number one. Chris Chan? is really good, but he lives in NSW and I'm not sure if he is cubing much any more. Yes, I know full OLL and PLL.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 27, 2009)

O.K. guys. Here is the deal. A lot of the "main" speedcubers in Melbourne, like Feliks, Tim, Jayden and I, are busy with either organising the official competition that we hope to be in December, or with school studies. This means that we are unable to organise different cube meet-ups at Melbourne Central. If the other cubers want to organise a meet-up, thats fine, it's just that Tim, Feliks or I probably won't be there. We won't be letting anyone know any major details about the competition, apart from that it will hopefully be held at Melbourne Central near the Seiko clock. 
Sorry for the double post,
Best regards
Matt


----------



## arckuss123 (Sep 28, 2009)

Is anyone gonna make a Cube4you order soon?

Thanks


----------



## TimMc (Sep 28, 2009)

arckuss123 said:


> Is anyone gonna make a Cube4you order soon?
> 
> Thanks



Not that I know of. Is there anything in particular that you're after?

Some people in Melbourne have heaps of DIYs etc that they might be willing to sell/trade.

Although, I've pretty much already given away or sold puzzles that I don't use and aren't rare. 

---

Anyone up for a meetup on Saturday 3rd of October or Saturday 10th of October ~ 1 PM to 5 PM?

Tim.


----------



## arckuss123 (Sep 28, 2009)

I just need a black diy, type a, c or a c4y cube

thanks


----------



## Faz (Sep 28, 2009)

Highly doubt it. Matt was going to, but he decided to spend his money on something else.

Tim, yes, meetup on the 10th maybe? Have you made the call yet?


----------



## arckuss123 (Sep 28, 2009)

Anyone else would sell any of there cubes?

Thanks


----------



## TimMc (Sep 28, 2009)

arckuss123 said:


> PM: hey tim, do you have cubes you dont need or sell?





TimMc said:


> Although, I've pretty much already given away or sold puzzles that I don't use and aren't rare.



Tim.


----------



## arckuss123 (Sep 28, 2009)

Well, do you have anything left?

Thanks


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 28, 2009)

Changed my mind, I will probably make an order in the next couple of weeks, depending on how much money I have.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Sep 28, 2009)

Kiongku said:


> what are you talking about tim... I am the one currently worst with 1 min average



Dude my friend Eric at the meet up does 1: 20 averages
Anh- I am back from Sydney and ready to order the stuff you want except a black DIY Plus cube4You is on this holiday and they are coming back on the 8th October

Meetups okay with me, but I'll probably be there late or not come at all


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 29, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> O.K. guys. Here is the deal. A lot of the "main" speedcubers in Melbourne, like Feliks, Tim, Jayden and I, are busy with either organising the official competition that we hope to be in December, or with school studies. This means that we are unable to organise different cube meet-ups at Melbourne Central. If the other cubers want to organise a meet-up, thats fine, it's just that Tim, Feliks or I probably won't be there. We won't be letting anyone know any major details about the competition, apart from that it will hopefully be held at Melbourne Central near the Seiko clock.
> Sorry for the double post,
> Best regards
> Matt



Okay everyone, if Matt, Feliks and Tim aren't coming, who is? I will come if there will be more than 3 people. Should we compete? If so, does anyone have a stack mat timer. Please post with your name and anyone you know is coming. Also, who is available tomorrow, (Wednesday). If we have people and a timer, I will bring scrambles and a scroesheet for 3x3, because that will probably be the only event. Apart from that we can still race each other, and talk. 
Cya tomorrow hopefully (Melbourne Central, same place as last meetup)


----------



## RainbowBoy (Sep 29, 2009)

I don't think I can make Wednesday
And When I can't make it then my friends can't.

Make it on Thursday 
Yea Thursday would be good. Same time same place.
Would Cubers in Melbourne please post here to see if we have enough people for a meet up.

1st October/ Tomorrow 
12pm and onwards
Near Oporto

Need replies quick

EDIT: Please bring a Stackmat timer for the cube event (3x3x3)
If not there might not be any meetup :S 
Because there is no point going if your not competing


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 29, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> I don't think I can make Wednesday
> And When I can't make it then my friends can't.
> 
> Make it on Thursday
> ...


Okay, but who else is coming? We need people. If it's only me, you and your friends, we might as well have it near we live, seeing as you live kind of close.


----------



## arckuss123 (Sep 29, 2009)

Whos coming? I might come.

Thanks


----------



## RainbowBoy (Sep 29, 2009)

No My friends are not coming
Only one is Which is Eric
And none of the Old guys like Wai can come either because of there UNI


----------



## RainbowBoy (Sep 29, 2009)

People Who are willing to come it is:

1st October Thursday
12pm-Whenever you like to go home
Near Oporto (Food court level 2)


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 29, 2009)

arckuss123 said:


> Whos coming? I might come.
> 
> Thanks





RainbowBoy said:


> No My friends are not coming
> Only one is Which is Eric
> And none of the Old guys like Wai can come either because of there UNI


If you two are definitely coming, I will come.


----------



## arckuss123 (Sep 29, 2009)

Im proberly going. Are you?


----------



## jianziboy (Sep 29, 2009)

who the youngest


----------



## arckuss123 (Sep 29, 2009)

I dont know. Why?


----------



## jianziboy (Sep 29, 2009)

i'm like 11


----------



## arckuss123 (Sep 29, 2009)

Haha, I see. Do you want to come to the meet up? Whats your average of 5?


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 29, 2009)

jianziboy said:


> i'm like 11



Methinks you be the least old.


----------



## jianziboy (Sep 29, 2009)

55 second


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 29, 2009)

jianziboy said:


> 55 second



Hi Erik Akkersdijk. Nice WCA profile. You're tall for an 11 year old!


----------



## jianziboy (Sep 29, 2009)

ha ha?


----------



## RainbowBoy (Sep 29, 2009)

haha
Your name is Jeremy
Well Jeremy the meetup is this Thursday at 12pm
Melbourne Central Oporto

Please confirm you are coming 
Thanks


----------



## jianziboy (Sep 29, 2009)

u know my name?


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 29, 2009)

RainbowBoy, didn't you say you had a stackmat timer? If so, bring it to the comp, coz mine hasn't arrived yet. We can still have races though, I will be coming, unless everyone else cancels. What about Paul and Ninja and Kionku?


----------



## jianziboy (Sep 29, 2009)

how u get my name? do i know you?


----------



## RainbowBoy (Sep 29, 2009)

No I don't have a Stackmat Timer 
Anh does.
So we will hopefully share the one timer.
Or some one can bring their laptop too.

Jeremy- I know your name because I emailed you and it said to Jeremy (Won't say last name)

DUDEEE ARE YOU COMING OR NOT? YES OR NO!? WE NEED AN ANSWER!!!

Your probably the youngest btw


----------



## arckuss123 (Sep 29, 2009)

I have a Stackmat Timer.


----------



## jianziboy (Sep 29, 2009)

no i'm not coming may be the next one


----------



## jianziboy (Sep 29, 2009)

my youtube is www.youtube.com/xxli0nd4ncexx my solves on the video is old

best time 42 second avg5: 55 secs


----------



## RainbowBoy (Sep 29, 2009)

Dam I was Hoping we could get more people.

If you people reading this wanna come its

*When:* October 1st

*Venue:*Food court Level 2 Near Oporto

*When:* 12pm to Whenever you like to go home (Most people leave at 4-6pm)

People who are coming are:
Me (Anthony)
Anh
Tim (ZB_FTW)

Thats not many people for a meet up at all so please post here if you want to come 

Or I will shoot You.
....../ `---___________---- _____|]
...../_==o;;;;;;;;__ _____.:/
.....), ---.(_(__) /
....// (..) ), ----"
...//___//
..//___//
.//___//
JKs JKs ;D


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 29, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> Dam I was Hoping we could get more people.
> 
> If you people reading this wanna come its
> 
> ...


You copy and pasted that gun off your Youtube account. "Sub to my n00b videos or I'll shoot you" TEE HEE. Fatality. Is Anh arkuss123?


----------



## RainbowBoy (Sep 29, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> RainbowBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Dam I was Hoping we could get more people.
> ...



Yes Anh is Arckuss123


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 30, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > RainbowBoy said:
> ...



Matt said that he, Feliks, Jayden, and Tim were too busy organising the official comp in December to organise these meetups, can you still come Matt?


----------



## jianziboy (Sep 30, 2009)

we have comps?


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 30, 2009)

jianziboy said:


> we have comps?



We've had unofficial comps, and the people who have been cubing the longest are trying to organise an official one in December.


----------



## jianziboy (Sep 30, 2009)

when did u start?


----------



## jianziboy (Sep 30, 2009)

is there a meet up every week


----------



## arckuss123 (Sep 30, 2009)

No there isnt


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 30, 2009)

No, I can't come to the meet-up. I'm busy doing other stuff.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 30, 2009)

jianziboy said:


> when did u start?



July 26th 2009 was when I first solved a Rubik's Cube.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Sep 30, 2009)

Would you guys even mind (Tim, Anh)
If its just the three of us?
Like
Just talk, cube and race for about 3 hours 

ZB- Do you have msn or something?


----------



## arckuss123 (Sep 30, 2009)

Yerh, thats fine


----------



## RainbowBoy (Sep 30, 2009)

Last Announcement:

I might have said this too many times:
*Time* 1st October, 12pm to Whenever you want to go home

*Venue* Melbourne Central Food court Level 2 Near Oporto

If you can make it, post on this thread to confirm you are coming ASAP


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 30, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> Would you guys even mind (Tim, Anh)
> If its just the three of us?
> Like
> Just talk, cube and race for about 3 hours
> ...


Yeah, that'll be awesome. I do have msn, but I'm never on. What puzzles should I print scrambles for. I'll print heaps of 3x3 scrambles, but what else?


----------



## RainbowBoy (Sep 30, 2009)

I already have like an endless list of 3x3x3 scrambles.
Bring Pyraminx Scrambles. You and Anh can race in Pyra.

See you tomorrow!


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 30, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> I already have like an endless list of 3x3x3 scrambles.
> Bring Pyraminx Scrambles. You and Anh can race in Pyra.
> 
> See you tomorrow!


Anh has pyra? awesome!!! Bring lots of 3x3 scrambles, not just 5. I'll also bring 2x2 scrambles.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Sep 30, 2009)

Anything else to bring?
Laptop for timing or anything? We only have one stackmat timer, do you think that is enough?

BTW: I'm gonna be there at 12: 30- 1pm
And I'm gonna leave at 3pm-3:30pm

Again:
See you guys there!


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 30, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> Anything else to bring?
> Laptop for timing or anything? We only have one stackmat timer, do you think that is enough?
> 
> BTW: I'm gonna be there at 12: 30- 1pm


Bring your laptop at own risk. We do not need it, though it would be rather awesome.

Edit: Ack, your only going to be there for 1/2 an hour? Stay longer.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Sep 30, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> RainbowBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Anything else to bring?
> ...



No way
I said I am gonna be there at 12:30-1pm

And leaving at 3-3:30

I have decided not to bring my laptop for safety reasons 
What time are you and Anh leaving?


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 30, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > RainbowBoy said:
> ...


Now I know you're getting there 12:30-1:00. I'll try to get there about 12:30. I have just printed out scrambles and scoresheets. I first tryed black ink, that ran out, then I tryed blue, that ran out, I decided not to try white, coz, you know...:fp but finally, we had enough red ink. I have 10 Pyra scrambles, in case we want 5 races as well as the a5's. 10 2x2 scrambles for the same reason. I still can't believe only us 3 are coming. oh well, maybe Tim will pop in for a bit if he's in the area during a break from work.

Make sure you bring heaps of 3x3 scrambles.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Sep 30, 2009)

I Doubt Anyone Else would come.
But the three of us are quite the same speed so it would be a bit of fun for us 

LOL
You tried White INK??
Score sheets are good
We can all do an average of 5
I'll bring my Calculator to work out the averages.

I have 100 scrambles  
All fit to half an A4 Sheet
Don't Believe me?
I'll show you Tomorrow

HBD to me BTW
I'm finally 13


----------



## arckuss123 (Sep 30, 2009)

One stackmat is enough. Don't need a laptop.
See you guys tomorrow as well 

Thanks


----------



## Cuber3 (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm so happy there are more cubers in Australia! I probably wouldn't be aloud to attend meetups and other unofficial things like that, but I would almost definately attend the comp in December. Some friends that are also interested in speedcubing might also be able to come. I hope my parents will let me come to meetups (I haven't asked yet) but the answer will probably be no. Anyway, I hope I will be able to meet more cubers in Australia! (That is, if my parents let me)


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 30, 2009)

Cuber3 said:


> I'm so happy there are more cubers in Australia! I probably wouldn't be aloud to attend meetups and other unofficial things like that, but I would almost definately attend the comp in December. Some friends that are also interested in speedcubing might also be able to come. I hope my parents will let me come to meetups (I haven't asked yet) but the answer will probably be no. Anyway, I hope I will be able to meet more cubers in Australia! (That is, if my parents let me)



Come today! Melbourne Central, 2nd level food court, near Oporto. Around 12:30-3:30


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 30, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> I Doubt Anyone Else would come.
> But the three of us are quite the same speed so it would be a bit of fun for us
> 
> LOL
> ...


OMG, same age as me, and we have similar averages. I'll do an a5 now, and post the results to give an idea.

Edit: Sorry, I just realised I double posted. Oh well, I had a bad average. 35.607. No warmup though. I've been solving 2x2, practically non-stop since I got it on Monday.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Sep 30, 2009)

Yes Cuber3
Come Today!
Reply if you are. Go to previous page for details
BTW: (ZB_FTW) There is the Playstation play-offs tonight at 4:30pm-6: 30 Sorry for the off topic statement


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 1, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> BTW: (ZB_FTW) There is the Playstation play-offs tonight at 4:30pm-6: 30 Sorry for the off topic statement


That's fine. Same place?


----------



## RainbowBoy (Oct 1, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> RainbowBoy said:
> 
> 
> > BTW: (ZB_FTW) There is the Playstation play-offs tonight at 4:30pm-6: 30 Sorry for the off topic statement
> ...


Yeah of course
The library same place, you comin?


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 1, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > RainbowBoy said:
> ...


Maybe if my brother can drive me. Is there a train station near there?
This should be in a pm, but instead I'll also post for the thread.
I may be able to bring someone else along to the meet today. he averages about 29-30


----------



## Cuber3 (Oct 1, 2009)

Sorry I couldn't make it, guys. I will have to talk through this with my mum and I might not be aloud to, anyway. I will go and discuss it now, and if I'm aloud, I might be able to make it to the next one.


----------



## arckuss123 (Oct 1, 2009)

Today was fun with three people.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Oct 1, 2009)

Yeah and you said you CBF going.
Yes it was.

With all those people crowding around us (Like 20-30)
Especially Tim.
GUYS RUBIKS CUBE=CHICK MAGNET IF YOU DON'T BELIEVE ME ASK EITHER ANH OR ZB_FTW


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 1, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> Yeah and you said you CBF going.
> Yes it was.
> 
> With all those people crowding around us (Like 20-30)
> ...


Tehy always crowded around me!


----------



## arckuss123 (Oct 1, 2009)

Us as well, LOL


----------



## TimMc (Oct 1, 2009)

I'll assume that there isn't a meetup on Saturday. I've lost track of the posts for the past 3 pages >.<

Tim.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Oct 1, 2009)

TimMc said:


> I'll assume that there isn't a meetup on Saturday. I've lost track of the posts for the past 3 pages >.<
> 
> Tim.



No
It was yesterday and we had a heap of fun


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Oct 1, 2009)

Well I have solved a rubik's cube, speedsolve and BLD, infront of 100+ people. BEAT THAT!  Glad you guys had fun.


----------



## jianziboy (Oct 1, 2009)

i won't have the inernet for like 20days cuz i'm moving


----------



## boredommm23 (Oct 2, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> Well I have solved a rubik's cube, speedsolve and BLD, infront of 100+ people. BEAT THAT!  Glad you guys had fun.



Go on...


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Oct 2, 2009)

boredommm23 said:


> Rubixcubematt said:
> 
> 
> > Well I have solved a rubik's cube, speedsolve and BLD, infront of 100+ people. BEAT THAT!  Glad you guys had fun.
> ...



Whats there to go on about. I did the speedsolve in 15 secs, the BLD was a success


----------



## RainbowBoy (Oct 2, 2009)

Well Anh, Tim and me have got the chicks ;p


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Oct 2, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> Well Anh, Tim and me have got the chicks ;p



See, I'm just that good looking I don't need a rubik's cube to attract the chicks .


----------



## boredommm23 (Oct 2, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> RainbowBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Well Anh, Tim and me have got the chicks ;p
> ...



Burned


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 2, 2009)

boredommm23 said:


> Rubixcubematt said:
> 
> 
> > RainbowBoy said:
> ...


I don't do sluts.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Oct 2, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> boredommm23 said:
> 
> 
> > Rubixcubematt said:
> ...



*Hi-five* neither do I. I would think that chicks who come up and hit on guys who solve the rubik's cube would be pretty desperate to go that low. Just my opinion.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 2, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > boredommm23 said:
> ...



Agreed. Some were kind of hot, but the ones that were hot were the slutty ones. Some guy tried to hit on Anh.:confused:


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Oct 2, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Rubixcubematt said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...



LOL, that's quite funny. BTW, it's tried, not tryed.


----------



## arckuss123 (Oct 2, 2009)

Which guy? No one tired to hit on me, LOL.


----------



## Faz (Oct 2, 2009)

Yes, because they were all trying to hit on little 13 year olds. How old were they, like 18? It's the novelty factor, they weren't interested in you, just the cube.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Oct 2, 2009)

A girl said she would upload a solve from Tim on her facebook.
Yes they were about 18-20
Everyone that saw us always asked the same questions as everyone else.

1. Is there like a technique on how to solve it?
2. Are you guys smart?
3. Whats your best time?

I accept defeat Matt:fp


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Oct 2, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Yes, because they were all trying to hit on little 13 year olds. How old were they, like 18? It's the novelty factor, they weren't interested in you, just the cube.



Yup, so true.


----------



## arckuss123 (Oct 2, 2009)

Im not 13 years old?


----------



## arckuss123 (Oct 2, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Yes, because they were all trying to hit on little 13 year olds. How old were they, like 18? It's the novelty factor, they weren't interested in you, just the cube.



Im not 13 years old?

Srry for double posting


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 2, 2009)

arckuss123 said:


> Which guy? No one tired to hit on me, LOL.



A guy saw you solving pyra, and said, "I can solve it faster." then he said, "wanna whatch me try..."(moves eyebrows up and down)
Then girl, "leave him alone, he's only a kid"(saying in a babyish voice) (obviously flirting as well.)

I think they were mainly about 15-17. There was groups of different ages, but some were in year 8. BTW, apparently there's a Lachlan who solves it in 12 seconds.


----------



## NanoCuber (Oct 2, 2009)

*Melbourne Cubers*

hey guys, I am a cuber from melbourne as well, so you can add me to the list if you want to!


----------



## Faz (Oct 2, 2009)

NanoCuber said:


> hey guys, I am a cuber from melbourne as well, so you can add me to the list if you want to!



err, list?



ZB_FTW!!! said:


> BTW, apparently there's a *Lachlan *who solves it in 12 seconds.



Huh? I thought it was spelt *cousin*.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 2, 2009)

NanoCuber said:


> hey guys, I am a cuber from melbourne as well, so you can add me to the list if you want to!



Yay, new cuber, now we have heaps of people who cube who are from Melbourne. Can't wait until December! If we don't get a sponsor.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Oct 2, 2009)

NanoCuber said:


> hey guys, I am a cuber from melbourne as well, so you can add me to the list if you want to!



YAY
Stay tuned as they always say on this thread (suggestion-Subscribe to it) for meet ups and comps.

Can some one tell me what square-1 I should get on www.9cube.net ?
Trying to make a $50 CUBE4YOU order


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 2, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> Trying to make a $50 CUBE4YOU order


what do you mean? it's not hard to spend 50 bucks on cube4you. Btw, buy this
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Lots-White-3...3a088e9&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177#ht_3818wt_960


----------



## Faz (Oct 2, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> NanoCuber said:
> 
> 
> > hey guys, I am a cuber from melbourne as well, so you can add me to the list if you want to!
> ...



Fine, you get a sponsor. Tim is very busy at the moment, and we don't know if it will be in December, January, or April. (Most likely April at this stage, seeing how things are going.)


----------



## RainbowBoy (Oct 2, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> RainbowBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Trying to make a $50 CUBE4YOU order
> ...



Naahh
The stickers look rough
It looks bad that way I like smooth stickers


----------



## NanoCuber (Oct 2, 2009)

I genrally like smooth Tiles in my opinion, they are just a bit more expensive. ( I think)


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 2, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > NanoCuber said:
> ...


Ohh, long wait till April. The bright thing is, I should be sub 20 by then, and that is about how fast I'll ever get. I just don't have the fingers to get sub 15.


----------



## NanoCuber (Oct 3, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> err, list?



Like I thought I saw a Melbourne Speed Cubers list somewhere and it said under it that you needed more people and I thought I could be added:confused:


----------



## pappas (Oct 3, 2009)

Sorry for the off topic post. But ZB FTW I think your time for your lucky LL skip is changing. I could swear it used to be 9 seconds.??????


----------



## boredommm23 (Oct 3, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > NanoCuber said:
> ...



Well if the official comp is in April do you guys think we should have another unofficial comp around December?
Just throwing it out there


----------



## Faz (Oct 3, 2009)

boredommm23 said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...



Hmm, well, we are not sure of the date yet. Tim will call on Tuesday. He has already emailed speedstacks about hire. If the big comp will be in April, then maybe we could have one on melbourne cup weekend.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 3, 2009)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> Sorry for the off topic post. But ZB FTW I think your time for your lucky LL skip is changing. I could swear it used to be 9 seconds.??????



No, but by the way, I have had 2 ll skips. The other ll skip got 19.xy. The 11.xyz had easyish f2l.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Oct 3, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> boredommm23 said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...


Yeah thats sounds fine


----------



## boredommm23 (Oct 3, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> boredommm23 said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...



Yeah I like the idea of a comp around then but maybe not Melbourne Cup Weekend because of lot of people (including me, I think) go away then.


----------



## Faz (Oct 4, 2009)

Hmm, actually, I don't think we will ever have an unofficial comp again. Tim has sent an email off to speedstacks regarding timers, and will call Crown and Andrews on Tuesday.


----------



## TimMc (Oct 4, 2009)

We can still have meetups and conduct some of them like competitions. But yeh, once we start having official comps - there will be little need to have unofficial ones when we can just have a meetup or official one 

Tim.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Oct 4, 2009)

ZB_FTW
I challenge you to a speed solve of the Lucas SCRAMBLE!!!!!!

I feel like one 
Like what you did with Feliks except with me it's fair XD
Reply if you agree!

Just a Question: Can some one please tell me some good 5x5x5 cubes off www.9cube.com 
Thanks
Anyone want me to order anything for them off Cube4You? (The old one www.9cube.net)


----------



## Faz (Oct 5, 2009)

I'll have one of these: http://www.9cube.net/520_Super-1x3x3---can-change-shape.html in black if that's ok?


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 5, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> ZB_FTW
> I challenge you to a speed solve of the Lucas SCRAMBLE!!!!!!
> 
> I feel like one
> ...


I accept (on Youtube, or just here?)

Could you please order me these 2? http://www.9cube.net/393_Black-DIYKit-3x3x3-Cube-II-(a).html (this is the a II Anh had right?)

And http://www.9cube.net/127_Black-Square-1.html

If you can't get 2 things for me. (Not for free, I will pay for them) Would you just get the second one listed? Cheers.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Oct 5, 2009)

Oh..
Sorry guys, no more money left in my card :\

Really sorry


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 5, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> Oh..
> Sorry guys, no more money left in my card :\
> 
> Really sorry



Don't worry. About the challenge... Youtube or just tell time? I want an a II.


----------



## jianziboy (Oct 6, 2009)

what is the different between official and unofficial and do u have to buy timer?


----------



## jianziboy (Oct 6, 2009)

any y call?


----------



## Faz (Oct 6, 2009)

jianziboy said:


> any y call?



Huh?



jianziboy said:


> what is the different between official and unofficial and do u have to buy timer?



official: Delegate

The thing is, Australia has no delegate.

Erm, yes, you have to buy timers for a competition.


----------



## jianziboy (Oct 6, 2009)

where is the cheapest place to buy?


----------



## Faz (Oct 6, 2009)

huh? You don't need to buy a timer.

try www.speedstacks.com.au


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 6, 2009)

fazrulz's signature said:


> I broke mah wrist.


I feel your pain, I fractured my right pointer finger.

And I do OH with my right hand. Now I've been forced to switch to left hand.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Oct 6, 2009)

jianziboy said:


> what is the different between official and unofficial and do u have to buy timer?



No you can just use CCT 

or 

qqtimer on the computer or laptop
http://mzrg.com/miniSites/scramblers/qqtimer.html


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 6, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> jianziboy said:
> 
> 
> > what is the different between official and unofficial and do u have to buy timer?
> ...


He meant for the comp.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Oct 7, 2009)

Just to let you guys know ZB_FTW and me had a challenge on who can solve the lucky Lucas scramble the fastest 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2c5vGl40Fc&NR=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XaBchHUoF8&feature=channel_page

And I was 0.51 seconds off 

jiazniboy please stop double posting


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 7, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> Just to let you guys know ZB_FTW and me had a challenge on who can solve the lucky Lucas scramble the fastest
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2c5vGl40Fc&NR=1
> 
> ...


I won. Hehehehe. 2nd shot. First also beat your time, but I had a huge lockup on the Z-perm, that made it slower, so I decided I could do sub 7 second time, but eh, I was happy enough with the second time.

I want an A II.....


----------



## RainbowBoy (Oct 8, 2009)

OK
I have $18.11 left for my VISA 
So the one who posts first can choose his order on www.9cube.net and pay me later.

Tim- Sorry Not enough money left for aII

This includes shipping and stuff (Include Paypal Service)


----------



## Faz (Oct 9, 2009)

OK, you can add on the shipping, but I would like one of these in black

http://www.9cube.net/520_Lanlan-1x3x3---can-change-shape.html

Actually, if the total comes to over 10 dollars, don't worry about it for now.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 9, 2009)

Coz that's $4.99, (Feliks' thing), can you also get this? http://www.9cube.net/127_Black-Square-1.html

I understand if you can't, because you've already gotten me a mini ds.


----------



## pappas (Oct 9, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Coz that's $4.99, (Feliks' thing), can you also get this? http://www.9cube.net/127_Black-Square-1.html
> 
> I understand if you can't, because you've already gotten me a mini ds.



The square 1 will probs. be too much. Everyone wants an a2 these days. Mine alot worse than what it use to be. Going to clean it again.


----------



## arckuss123 (Oct 9, 2009)

A2 is the best


----------



## jianziboy (Oct 9, 2009)

buying speed stack competion timer today


----------



## TimMc (Oct 10, 2009)

jianziboy said:


> buying speed stack competion timer today



From speedstacks.com.au?

Tim.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm getting mine in 2 days


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 10, 2009)

Mine's already came! It only took 2 (maybe 3) days from when payment was made.


----------



## CubeX (Oct 10, 2009)

*Speed Stack timer*

i got my Speed Stacks Timer in Hong Kong; and i got this since the start of this year.

I know a puzzle store in Hong Kong that sells all kinds of puzzles including Eastsheens, Mefferts, V-cubes, Magic, Pyraminx, Megaminx and loads of stuff. 

I go there every term break, so i don't need to order my needs online...


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 10, 2009)

CubeX said:


> i got my Speed Stacks Timer in Hong Kong; and i got this since the start of this year.
> 
> I know a puzzle store in Hong Kong that sells all kinds of puzzles including Eastsheens, Mefferts, V-cubes, Magic, Pyraminx, Megaminx and loads of stuff.
> 
> I go there every term break, so i don't need to order my needs online...



Awesome, have you been to meetups? It would be awesome if you could buy that stuff, and then sell the stuff to other people at the meetups, and some people would have specific requests.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Oct 10, 2009)

CubeX said:


> i got my Speed Stacks Timer in Hong Kong; and i got this since the start of this year.
> 
> I know a puzzle store in Hong Kong that sells all kinds of puzzles including Eastsheens, Mefferts, V-cubes, Magic, Pyraminx, Megaminx and loads of stuff.
> 
> I go there every term break, so i don't need to order my needs online...



Thanks for sharing


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 10, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> CubeX said:
> 
> 
> > i got my Speed Stacks Timer in Hong Kong; and i got this since the start of this year.
> ...


BTW, what is the name of the puzzle shop?


----------



## Faz (Oct 10, 2009)

HK now store I would assume..


----------



## CubeX (Oct 10, 2009)

*HK Now Store*

The puzzle store that i go to is HK Now Store.

You can order online from HK Now Store, but i got membership for it. 
If you become a member of HK Now Store, you can get a really good discount.

Maybe i could help you guys buy puzzles if i go there next time (next term break).


----------



## CubeX (Oct 10, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> CubeX said:
> 
> 
> > i got my Speed Stacks Timer in Hong Kong; and i got this since the start of this year.
> ...



No, because i'm too busy at the moment. I'll definitely come to the competitions though.


----------



## jianziboy (Oct 11, 2009)

TimMc said:


> jianziboy said:
> 
> 
> > buying speed stack competion timer today
> ...



i got it now but yep i had to pick it up it took 45 minutes


----------



## jianziboy (Oct 11, 2009)

any one had a timer for 1 year and it still works ?


----------



## Faz (Oct 11, 2009)

Yes


----------



## jianziboy (Oct 11, 2009)

where do u buy battery?


----------



## Faz (Oct 11, 2009)

Any electronics store.


----------



## jianziboy (Oct 12, 2009)

anyone gotta 2x2 cube they wanna sell?


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 12, 2009)

jianziboy said:


> anyone gotta 2x2 cube they wanna sell?



Yes.

Actually, trade for something else. If your cube is worth more, I will also pay.


----------



## jianziboy (Oct 12, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> jianziboy said:
> 
> 
> > anyone gotta 2x2 cube they wanna sell?
> ...



like what?


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 12, 2009)

jianziboy said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > jianziboy said:
> ...


What do you mean? Name your puzzles that you are willing to trade.


----------



## TimMc (Oct 12, 2009)

*Meetup Results from a few weeks ago...*


```
Rubik's Cube (Average of 5)
Position	Name	1	2	3	4	5	Best	Worst	Average
1		Anh	1:11.15	43.11	41.25	50.57	30.03	30.03	1:11.15	44.98
2		Tim	DNF	40.27	28.65	38.55	43.12	28.65	DNF	40.65
3		Anthony	40.97	44.57	41.40	35.07	DNF	35.07	DNF	42.31

2x2x2 Cube (Average of 5)
Position	Name	1	2	3	4	5	Best	Worst	Average
1		Tim	13.05	12.45	9.98	11.85	9.94	9.94	13.05	11.43
2		Anh	25.01	23.08	58.29	28.76	31.58	23.08	58.29	28.45
3		Anthony	38.29	36.25	27.19	45.25	31.00	27.19	45.25	35.18

Pyraminx (Average of 5)
Position	Name	1	2	3	4	5	Best	Worst	Average
1		Tim	10.97	12.99	11.44	12.99	16.28	10.97	16.28	12.47
2		Anh	13.05	19.92	11.39	28.19	8.57	8.57	28.19	14.79

Rubik's Cube (Relay)
Name	1	2	Average
Tim	1:50.41	1:51.20	1:50.805
Anh	1:57.53	2:02.34	1:59.935
Anthony	2:06.08	2:11.66	2:08.87
```

I'll upload the results to the new site later'...

Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 12, 2009)

TimMc said:


> ```
> Rubik's Cube (Average of 5)
> Position	Name	1	2	3	4	5	Best	Worst	Average
> 1		[B]Anh	0.00[/B]	43.11	41.25	50.57	30.03	0.00	50.57	38.13
> ...


3x3 is wrong, I must have had a typo sorry. Checked the results sheet.
Scoresheet For 3x3
Anh (1:11.15)43.11	41.25	50.57	(30.03)	= 44.976

Cheers for the rest!

Edit: Also to people interested, the relay was a 3-cube.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Oct 12, 2009)

jianziboy said:


> TimMc said:
> 
> 
> > jianziboy said:
> ...



What do you mean pick it up?

Didn't you like buy off the site and then they posted to you??:confused:


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 12, 2009)

I told you not to post it yet! It may be quite a chance that I can't come.


----------



## jianziboy (Oct 13, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> jianziboy said:
> 
> 
> > TimMc said:
> ...



no u can call then and meet the seller in a place and pick it up from them


----------



## Faz (Oct 13, 2009)

jianziboy said:


> RainbowBoy said:
> 
> 
> > jianziboy said:
> ...



Yeah, they are located in Berwick, just outside Melbourne.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 13, 2009)

Feliks, have speedstacks replied to Tim's email? I have 4 school friends who would probably come to the official comp, but not meetups. They want to know what's happening so far. Eg. Venue, Month, Day of Week, etc. I heard the venue will probably be Melbourne Central, but what else.:confused:


----------



## Faz (Oct 13, 2009)

Erm, yeah the way it's going it will most likely be sometime during next year. maybe mid next year, just before/after the NZ comp, so international people can make it a trip.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 13, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Erm, yeah the way it's going it will most likely be sometime during next year. maybe mid next year, just before/after the NZ comp, so international people can make it a trip.



Yay, some competition for you Feliks. (other than Matt) By then though, if both of you are still cubing, Matt might actually be better than you. Plus maybe Erik or Breandon can come.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Oct 13, 2009)

All the year 7 cubers in my school are coming (About 5 people LMAO)


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 13, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> All the year 7 cubers in my school are coming (About 5 people LMAO)



There is 2 year 7's, and 2 year 8's at my school, but I'm the only one who has more than just a 3x3. On of them averages 35 though, using beginner.


----------



## Faz (Oct 13, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Erm, yeah the way it's going it will most likely be sometime during next year. maybe mid next year, just before/after the NZ comp, so international people can make it a trip.
> ...



Err I highly doubt Erik or Breandan would come...

Also, MATT WILL NEVAR WIN. NEVARRRRRRRR


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 13, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...


I know... but there's 2 comps now!

Btw, I plan to have learnt all OLL and PLL by then, so maybe I'll average14-16. (I'll never get faster than that though)


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 13, 2009)

Sorry for the double post, but I just found this website. http://www.aus-speedcubing.110mb.com/

Who else knew about this website? It's really handy.


----------



## Faz (Oct 13, 2009)

Mm, yeah, it's ok, mostly links to Levi's videos, which are old, and all of those guys have pretty much quit.

Fair few spelling mistakes, and the tutorials aren't the best.

I knew about it, but it's really old. Late 2008.


----------



## Faz (Oct 13, 2009)

Next proposed meetup:* Sunday October 25th*

Time: 12:00 onwards

Events: 2-4/5, OH, BLD, Sq1, pyra


----------



## RainbowBoy (Oct 13, 2009)

I might be coming.
I might confirm in about 2-4 days.


----------



## boredommm23 (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah it should be fine for me.
Hopefully...


----------



## Cuber3 (Oct 13, 2009)

I will probably be able to come. Hopefully I will have my Type D (Type A core) by then.

Meetup at Melbourne Central, right? (Just making sure)


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 14, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> I might be coming.
> I might confirm in about 2-4 days.



In your cube4you order, did you get the Square-1 and AII for me?

I was just wondering, because I have the money for that, but if you didn't order them I will, but I don't want to order them, and then find out that you already ordered them.


----------



## jianziboy (Oct 14, 2009)

my dad said i can come so yea i proboly come


----------



## richardzhang (Oct 14, 2009)

jianziboy said:


> my dad said i can come so yea i proboly come


Nice WCA profile.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 14, 2009)

richardzhang said:


> jianziboy said:
> 
> 
> > my dad said i can come so yea i proboly come
> ...



I said this when he first signed up. Those exact words.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Oct 14, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> RainbowBoy said:
> 
> 
> > I might be coming.
> ...



No because I didn't have any credit left...
You didn't remember when I told you that????


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 14, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > RainbowBoy said:
> ...


I did, but then later on msn, I thought you said you did. Maybe I will order square-1 and aII in a couple of weeks. If my parents let me. (even though I earn the money, I have to beg to them to let me buy it.)


----------



## jianziboy (Oct 15, 2009)

who do we tell that we are coming to the competition

where?

when?


----------



## Faz (Oct 15, 2009)

jianziboy said:


> who do we tell that we are coming to the competition
> 
> where?
> 
> when?



Erm, it's just a meetup, not a competition.

Details are in my post. Just reply here.


----------



## jianziboy (Oct 15, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> jianziboy said:
> 
> 
> > who do we tell that we are coming to the competition
> ...



ok


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 15, 2009)

I have state cricket, plus my parents (coughmumcough) are getting angry about the amount of meetups I've been going to, and once cricket is finished, my parents(coughmumcough) will say I can't come, even though cricket finishes at 12:00


----------



## pappas (Oct 15, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Next proposed meetup:* Sunday October 25th*
> 
> Time: 12:00 onwards
> 
> Events: 2-4/5, OH, BLD, Sq1, pyra



You know what day that is. School APS ATHS. OMG. I probably will get out of it though. Its also the day before my birthday. Sorry the aths is actually SAT the 24th.


----------



## jianziboy (Oct 15, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Next proposed meetup:* Sunday October 25th*
> 
> Time: 12:00 onwards
> 
> Events: 2-4/5, OH, BLD, Sq1, pyra



r those the only events?


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 15, 2009)

jianziboy said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Next proposed meetup:* Sunday October 25th*
> ...



That's quite a lot, considering the amount of people. 2-4/5 means 2x2, 3x3, and either 4x4 or 5x5 I think. That's 7 events.


----------



## Faz (Oct 15, 2009)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Next proposed meetup:* Sunday October 25th*
> ...



Nub Aths is 24th  You coming to school tomorrow? 



jianziboy said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Next proposed meetup:* Sunday October 25th*
> ...



What other events would you like?


----------



## RainbowBoy (Oct 15, 2009)

> What other events would you like?





3 3x3x3 cube relay


----------



## Faz (Oct 15, 2009)

Official events..


----------



## Cuber3 (Oct 15, 2009)

I have never been to a meetup before, so, where exactly in Melbourne central (Assuming that is right) do I go and how do we find each other, etc. 

Also, my friend said he can't come to this meetup, but he will be able to come to others.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 15, 2009)

Cuber3 said:


> I have never been to a meetup before, so, where exactly in Melbourne central (Assuming that is right) do I go and how do we find each other, etc.
> 
> Also, my friend said he can't come to this meetup, but he will be able to come to others.



Oporto. This I'm sure about.

Also I think 2nd level of Gloria Jeans?


----------



## RainbowBoy (Oct 15, 2009)

The big table next to Oporto on the 2nd level of the food court.
You will see a pile of cubes/ers and know it's us


----------



## jianziboy (Oct 16, 2009)

i proboly do 3x3 2x2 and pyraminx


----------



## jianziboy (Oct 16, 2009)

anyone wanna sell a 2x2x2 ( i can't trade cuz i don't got that much)


----------



## elcarc (Oct 16, 2009)

Doesnt have anything to do with the topic, but if this thread is so popular, why does no one support the other threads about speedcubers in xxx. All the others get bashed. Why?


----------



## Faz (Oct 16, 2009)

Because of CubingUSA. Also, this is a place for Australian cube discussion, and organising meetups.

Where else are we going to do it?


----------



## elcarc (Oct 16, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Because of CubingUSA. Also, this is a place for Australian cube discussion, and organising meetups.
> 
> Where else are we going to do it?



Oh ok, it makes sense now. I just didnt see why there was "no use" for other similar threads, but this one is extremely popular. 

mabye i should start a cubing in florida thread... nah


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 16, 2009)

elcarc said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Because of CubingUSA. Also, this is a place for Australian cube discussion, and organising meetups.
> ...



The problem is, America has 52 states, whereas Australia has 5 (7 if you count territories).


----------



## jianziboy (Oct 16, 2009)

zb ftw can i buy ur 2x2


----------



## Faz (Oct 16, 2009)

Erm, why would he want to sell his one and only 2x2?


----------



## jianziboy (Oct 16, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Erm, why would he want to sell his one and only 2x2?



i thought he had two


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 16, 2009)

Because I might buy with the money, a Maru 2x2 (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZU0rNHU5kg&feature=player_embedded), or Diansheng 2x2.
(http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16175&page=2)

The Maru 2x2 looks amazing.


----------



## Faz (Oct 16, 2009)

Maru doesn't ship outside Taiwan.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 16, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Maru doesn't ship outside Taiwan.



My friend is going to Taiwan.


----------



## boredommm23 (Oct 16, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Maru doesn't ship outside Taiwan.
> ...



How much are they?
If they are reasonably priced could you get me one?


----------



## joshuali (Oct 18, 2009)

FELIKSSSS!!! why are there no cubers here in brisbane!!!!!....can you find some for me....feell sooo um...bored..no meet ups..


----------



## Faz (Oct 18, 2009)

JOSHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!

We are organising a comp for December. However, it may not be big or sponsored or anything.


----------



## jianziboy (Oct 19, 2009)

so the meetups next sunday?


----------



## jianziboy (Oct 19, 2009)

i'm coming


----------



## RainbowBoy (Oct 19, 2009)

You can bring some of your friends if you like Jeremy.
The more the merrier! 

By the way I'm bringing 1-Eric
And maybe Richard seeing if he can make it


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 21, 2009)

Nooo! My friend has been to Taiwan and now going somewhere else (not sure where) but he couldn't get a Maru 2x2. He couldn't find where to buy them, and he was only there for 1 and 1/2 days.

@PAPPAS!!15 What do you average for pyra?


----------



## Faz (Oct 21, 2009)

So, people coming to the meetup on sunday are:

Me
Tim
Nick
Anthony + 1 or 2
Paul, Ninja, Michael (maybe)
Cuber3
Jianziboy


----------



## pappas (Oct 21, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Nooo! My friend has been to Taiwan and now going somewhere else (not sure where) but he couldn't get a Maru 2x2. He couldn't find where to buy them, and he was only there for 1 and 1/2 days.
> 
> @PAPPAS!!15 What do you average for pyra?



About 10 seconds normally.


----------



## arckuss123 (Oct 21, 2009)

I might come to the meetup


----------



## Cuber3 (Oct 21, 2009)

About this competition next year (or whenever), will it be an official WCA comp? I was just wondering...


----------



## RainbowBoy (Oct 21, 2009)

Anh, You should come because......!
THE C4Y ORDER CAME!


----------



## Faz (Oct 21, 2009)

Cuber3 - yes, hopefully it will be official (pretty much certain)


----------



## RainbowBoy (Oct 21, 2009)

By the way can someone bring their CRC808 if they have any?
Thanks


----------



## jianziboy (Oct 21, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Nooo! My friend has been to Taiwan and now going somewhere else (not sure where) but he couldn't get a Maru 2x2. He couldn't find where to buy them, and he was only there for 1 and 1/2 days.
> 
> @PAPPAS!!15 What do you average for pyra?



i take like 20 seconds for pyraminx


----------



## jianziboy (Oct 21, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Cuber3 - yes, hopefully it will be official (pretty much certain)



to we have to sign up for the competition


----------



## Faz (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes, you will have to.


----------



## jianziboy (Oct 21, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Yes, you will have to.



where


----------



## Faz (Oct 21, 2009)

jianziboy said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, you will have to.
> ...



probably on Tim's website. www.speedcubing.com.au 

Once we have talked to Ron about it, and it is officially announced, he will run registration on his site.


----------



## jianziboy (Oct 21, 2009)

ok


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 21, 2009)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Nooo! My friend has been to Taiwan and now going somewhere else (not sure where) but he couldn't get a Maru 2x2. He couldn't find where to buy them, and he was only there for 1 and 1/2 days.
> ...



Can't wait until next meetup both of us are going to. We'll be pretty close. I average around 11 though.


----------



## Faz (Oct 21, 2009)

FYI Pappas = Nick

He is coming.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 21, 2009)

Sorry for double posting, but who will be the delegate. Also, will Tim become one (maybe?) Then we could have a comp every 3 months or so.

In case you need a sponsor, I spoke to my Dad joking around about his work sponsoring us (they're a very big company you will have heard of but won't say company name yet), and he took me seriously, and said he could easily arrange sponsorship. Apparently they like sponsoring organisations with kids in them (don't hate me for saying kids), because it makes the company "look good". They almost always sponsor organisations, and have sponsored my soccer team. Should I actually ask if they can sponsor? I heard we didn't have a sponsor yet.

Edit: Faz, I know that. I don't think I can come.


----------



## Faz (Oct 21, 2009)

No, we don't have a sponsor for this one. We have the venue sorted, and displays can be hired easily. If you want, they can sponsor (cash?) prizes, and food and drink? That would be good, even just prizes, because if not, they will just be certificates. We can also promote them if they want.

Dene Beardsley will be delegate, and hopefully, through Dene's recommendation, Tim can become a delegate.

Also, ZB, do you have msn?


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 21, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> No, we don't have a sponsor for this one. We have the venue sorted, and displays can be hired easily. If you want, they can sponsor (cash?) prizes, and food and drink? That would be good, even just prizes, because if not, they will just be certificates. We can also promote them if they want.
> 
> Dene Beardsley will be delegate, and hopefully, through Dene's recommendation, Tim can become a delegate.
> 
> Also, ZB, do you have msn?


Yes, I'm on right now. Check your pm's.

Edit: Depending on when the comp is, they should be able to sponsor. Applications open on December 2nd. It would take around 2 weeks to process the applications. If it was say, after 16th December, they could probably sponsor us. (if application is accepted) If it was before the 10th of December, it would almost definitely no. Btw, I asked my Dad, and he said I could say it's Telstra.


----------



## jianziboy (Oct 21, 2009)

add me [email protected]


----------



## boredommm23 (Oct 21, 2009)

Feliks,
I'll be going to the meet-up on Sunday aswell


----------



## Faz (Oct 21, 2009)

sweet.


----------



## arckuss123 (Oct 21, 2009)

Anyone going to the meetup would want to buy a Stackmat Timer 1st gen?

Thanks


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 22, 2009)

I may be able to come on the weekend. 


An update on sponsorship. Apparently it isn't called sponsorship, as the main idea is that Telstra just gives $1800 (my Dad thinks it's this much) to an organisation a Telstra employee's family member is involved in. They do not want us to have banners saying "proudly sponsored by Telstra" everywhere, and do not want any recognition at all. 

As I said, earlier in the thread, applications for money begin on December 2, and they usually will give out these payments. This money would be enough for Dene's ticket, AND, a $200 or so prizes (depending on airline tickets price at this stage). They do not care how the organisation spends the money, as long as the money benefits the Telstra employee's family member. (which it would )

The only catch is that it would have to be in a month after December, or near the very end, which would perhaps mix up with many family's Christmas celebrations. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Faz (Oct 22, 2009)

So, to get the sponsorship, the event would need to be held in january?

If so, Matt can't do the 16th, so it would have to be the 23rd, which is good. More practice time xD.

1800 can pay for denes flights 500?, food for everyone 100-200?, and some cash prizes for main events. 1000?


----------



## RainbowBoy (Oct 22, 2009)

Some one help me please!
I bought an aII and don't know how to assemble it.
Well..
I assembled it but it's soooo loose.
I keeps tightening it till it can no longer be tightened and it's still verrrrryyyy loose


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 22, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> So, to get the sponsorship, the event would need to be held in january?
> 
> If so, Matt can't do the 16th, so it would have to be the 23rd, which is good. More practice time xD.
> 
> 1800 can pay for denes flights 500?, food for everyone 100-200?, and some cash prizes for main events. 1000?



That is if the "sponsorship" is accepted. We won't know this until late December. If January is a good time, have it then, but I can't guarantee this yet. These are all the facts my Dad remembers (when rego for sponsoring starts), however, he isn't sure of all these times. These are just the likely dates, and money. Unsure as of yet, so don't plan to have it in January, or plan around this money just yet. My Dad doesn't even know if it is December 2nd, though that is what he thinks. Don't plan Dene coming over thanks to this money, as the sponsorship request may not even be accepted. It probably will though. I'll talk to my Dad when he gets home, and get back with details, though my Dad is busy, and may not be able to find out information on this until next week. Fingers crossed though.


----------



## johnson (Oct 22, 2009)

can anyone repost the meeting details?


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 22, 2009)

This Sunday, 12:00 onwards, near Oporto, 2nd level of the food court at Melbourne Central.


----------



## pappas (Oct 22, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> So, to get the sponsorship, the event would need to be held in january?
> 
> If so, Matt can't do the 16th, so it would have to be the 23rd, which is good. More practice time xD.
> 
> 1800 can pay for denes flights 500?, food for everyone 100-200?, and some cash prizes for main events. 1000?



Obviously Feliks is looking for the possible large prize. Feliks will probably win unless someone else comes from Asia or America or else where.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Oct 22, 2009)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > So, to get the sponsorship, the event would need to be held in january?
> ...



True...
Someone know how to fix my aII in my previous post?


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 22, 2009)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > So, to get the sponsorship, the event would need to be held in january?
> ...



Intead, with that $1000, we should have money for every event, 1st prize. Except with 3x3 also a second and third prize.


----------



## pappas (Oct 22, 2009)

Rainbow Boy: Put all the caps for the edges/corners or both. Then put the core, springs and centres together with screw driver. Try to keep th tensions the same for each side. Place the pieces in while tightening the centres.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Oct 22, 2009)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> Rainbow Boy: Put all the caps for the edges/corners or both. Then put the core, springs and centres together with screw driver. Try to keep the tensions the same for each side. Place the pieces in while tightening the centres.



I did all of that long ago.
But When It comes to screwing in the screws and all that. I tighten it, put hte pieces in and it is VERY LOOSE. Then I tighten and tighten till it goes tightened to the max and it is still VEERRRRRYY LOOOSE


If anyone at the meetup can teach me Square-1 please let me know.
Don't reply to this Feliks because I ask you for help too many times and want to stop now


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 23, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> If anyone at the meetup can teach me Square-1 please let me know.
> Don't reply to this Feliks because I ask you for help too many times and want to stop now



Youtube?


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Oct 23, 2009)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > So, to get the sponsorship, the event would need to be held in january?
> ...



He will still win, even if someone from Asia or America comes over, unless it is someone like Erik or Tomasz...
BTW, shouldn't we save some of the money for later competitions in the year rather than spending it all in one go? I don't think Telstra will keep funding us with $1800 every competition we have.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 23, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> PAPPAS!!15 said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...



He can beat Erik. Maybe not Tomasz. More so if Harris, Breandon, or Tomasz comes.


----------



## Faz (Oct 23, 2009)

But they never fly overseas for small competitions.

@Matt: No, just make this the first one, and have it big, then the others can be small.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 23, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> But they never fly overseas for small competitions.
> 
> @Matt: No, just make this the first one, and have it big, then the others can be small.



Matt, Telstra throw away billions of dollars each year towards these organisations (not exaggerating). I'm sure if we wanted we could have them every year. (you can only apply during the month the applications start though, so we could only really have one a year that was sponsored by them.)

Btw, there's a friend from footy who I directed to these forums, but he doesn't have internet. He averages 20, and was taught by me. He's been cubing for about a month less than me, and I've taught him f2l, and 2-look OLL and PLL. He is faster than me, even though he was taught by me. Plus he only knows 2-look. His cross and f2l are really fast. I might bring him to the meetup this weekend. (which I'll come to, but about 1:00)


----------



## Cuber3 (Oct 23, 2009)

Update: I will be at the meetup at around 12:45. My Type D and C4U core (I got that instead) have not arrived yet, so I have to use my Rubik's DIY.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 24, 2009)

Cuber3 said:


> Update: I will be at the meetup at around 12:45. My Type D and C4U core (I got that instead) have not arrived yet, so I have to use my Rubik's DIY.



Rubik's DIY? Can't wait to try. I've heard really good things about them. Unless you mean Rubik's storebought...


----------



## CubeX (Oct 24, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Cuber3 said:
> 
> 
> > Update: I will be at the meetup at around 12:45. My Type D and C4U core (I got that instead) have not arrived yet, so I have to use my Rubik's DIY.
> ...



I've tried a Rubik's DIY before; do you mean the Japanese Rubik's DIY with the pamphlet thing, the screw drivers and the lubricant? 

The Rubik's DIY when lubricated can become very loose and can pop very often. I don't use this cube anymore, i'd rather use my Type A version 4 DIY cube.


----------



## Faz (Oct 24, 2009)

Me
Tim
Nick
Jayden
David?
Matt?
Anthony + 1 or 2
Paul, Ninja, Michael (maybe)
Cuber3
Jianziboy


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 24, 2009)

4 cuber relay.

Cross: Nick (if he wants to)
f2l: Feliks
OLL: Ninja
PLL: Matt

Sub 20 you guys. I'll film.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Oct 24, 2009)

If Nick doesn't want to I'll fill in for him doing the cross


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 24, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> If Nick doesn't want to I'll fill in for him doing the cross



I average

Cross: 6-7 seconds.
F2l: 9-11 seconds.
OLL: 3-4 seconds.
PLL: 5-6 seconds.

I can do f2l or OLL. Hehe.


----------



## Cuber3 (Oct 24, 2009)

CubeX said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Cuber3 said:
> ...


Uh, yeah, my Rubik's DIY may be fast, but that is only because I have it loose, and that means it locks up like (something I will not say). And, (whoops ) I glued the center cap on, so I can't tighten it to reduce lockups. And it pops lots aswell.

BTW My 4x4 broke and I lost the piece that broke off, so until I can get a replacement piece I will not be able to use it. (It was a modded Rubik's)


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 24, 2009)

Cuber3 said:


> BTW My 4x4 broke and I lost the piece that broke off, so until I can get a replacement piece I will not be able to use it. (It was a modded Rubik's)


Same happened to my Mefferts.


----------



## arckuss123 (Oct 24, 2009)

Anyone want to buy a Stackmat timer 1t gen? and does anyone want to trade for a purple c4y cube?

thanks


----------



## edw0010 (Oct 24, 2009)

Gidday Guys, I know i told Faz last night that i wouldnt be coming today but im feeling quite cube-y so i'll be in the city sometime before Midday. Faz if you get this before you leave dont forget my calendar cube stickers

Edit: BTW arckuss depending on the price and quality i may buy the purple c4u


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Oct 24, 2009)

No, I'm not coming. I'm busy with stuff....


----------



## arckuss123 (Oct 24, 2009)

> Gidday Guys, I know i told Faz last night that i wouldnt be coming today but im feeling quite cube-y so i'll be in the city sometime before Midday. Faz if you get this before you leave dont forget my calendar cube stickers
> 
> Edit: BTW arckuss depending on the price and quality i may buy the purple c4u


im not selling the c4y cube, im trading for it.

thanks


----------



## arckuss123 (Oct 25, 2009)

Who's going to upload the infomation competiton times?

thanks


----------



## edw0010 (Oct 25, 2009)

arckuss123 said:


> Who's going to upload the infomation competiton times?
> 
> thanks



Tim (Mc) Will do it when he has time! Pushy Much?


----------



## arckuss123 (Oct 26, 2009)

I got my Mini Dian Sheng today. Its good as.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 26, 2009)

arckuss123 said:


> I got my Mini Dian Sheng today. Its good as.



Can't wait till mine comes. (Anthony ordered it, and I'll get it hopefully next meetup).


----------



## RainbowBoy (Oct 26, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> arckuss123 said:
> 
> 
> > I got my Mini Dian Sheng today. Its good as.
> ...


Yah

Anh, I told you to wait patiently and it'll come.
SEEE??? FocalPrice didn't scam you.


----------



## arckuss123 (Oct 26, 2009)

haha yerh. It took long thats why. Lol. Still good, at th end i got it


----------



## edw0010 (Oct 26, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > arckuss123 said:
> ...



Fully Functional 3x3x4's are better


----------



## boredommm23 (Oct 26, 2009)

edw0010 said:


> RainbowBoy said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...



Yep

Now if only someone could solve it...


----------



## pappas (Oct 26, 2009)

Also the V5 that was left at the meetup was mine. So if you have it (think Tim has it) just give it to me next meetup. Feel free to use it.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 26, 2009)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> Also the V5 that was left at the meetup was mine. So if you have it (think Tim has it) just give it to me next meetup. Feel free to use it.



TimMc, not me. Actually, it might be David. You said you were leaving in 15 mins, my solve was 5 mins, and you were gone! I took over a minute off my previous best, even though I completely screwed up edge pairing, and had to redo some of the centres.

I want the V-cube set, but I only just made a Cubeforyou order, so I doubt I'll be able to.


----------



## pappas (Oct 26, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> PAPPAS!!15 said:
> 
> 
> > Also the V5 that was left at the meetup was mine. So if you have it (think Tim has it) just give it to me next meetup. Feel free to use it.
> ...



Cool. Also the 4 cuber relay thing was fun. We easily got sub 20. 16??? 
David-Cross
Feliks-F2L
Me-OLL(know lots of OLL's now)
Jayden-PLL


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 26, 2009)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > PAPPAS!!15 said:
> ...



I didn't get to use my camera at all. I felt too nervous to ask if I could film. I wanted to film the 4 cuber relay, but you guys did it without me.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Oct 26, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> @Jayden and David - I average about 50 on it now, I figured out how to do the last edges with M2 stuff.
> 
> I still use a really nooby method to get the edges though.



DAm
Your so fast at everything

I still do my solves at an average of 1:20 
Tell me how you did get sub 50s


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 26, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > @Jayden and David - I average about 50 on it now, I figured out how to do the last edges with M2 stuff.
> ...



He has fast fingers. 

Edit: Lucas Garron scramble for him was 3.69. For you it's about 7.50? Even though they're the exact same moves.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Oct 26, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> RainbowBoy said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...



GRRRRRRRR

What's your secret Faz?
Do you like do some kind of exercise that gives you muscles in your fingers??

Or your just Pro


----------



## Faz (Oct 26, 2009)

Erm, no, I have just been cubing longer than you, and have good tps.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 26, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Erm, no, I have just been cubing longer than you, and have good tps.



But you are far less experienced, and more n00by than me.


----------



## Faz (Oct 26, 2009)

Err.. what?


----------



## edw0010 (Oct 26, 2009)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> Also the V5 that was left at the meetup was mine. So if you have it (think Tim has it) just give it to me next meetup. Feel free to use it.



No I took it Pappas as i will explain to you next meet-up  I might do a solve or 2 with it but ill try not pop it like it was b4 we left :S If you are in a hurry for it i might be able to meet you on Sunday and give it to you then otherwise next meet up, your call


----------



## johnson (Oct 26, 2009)

I solved the octahedron I brought in the meet up finally
using commutator concept


----------



## arckuss123 (Oct 26, 2009)

Good Job Johnson


----------



## RainbowBoy (Oct 26, 2009)

edw0010 said:


> I might do a solve or 2 with it but ill try not pop it like it was b4 we left :S



><
Sorry, I was the one that popped it.
But lucky they fixed it.


----------



## pappas (Oct 27, 2009)

edw0010 said:


> PAPPAS!!15 said:
> 
> 
> > Also the V5 that was left at the meetup was mine. So if you have it (think Tim has it) just give it to me next meetup. Feel free to use it.
> ...



Just give it to me at the next meetup. Use it as much as you want. I'm practising on Feliks spare one. Beat my PB by 1 sec 2:15.


----------



## jianziboy (Oct 27, 2009)

arckuss123 said:


> Anyone want to buy a Stackmat timer 1t gen? and does anyone want to trade for a purple c4y cube?
> 
> thanks




i wanna trade purple diy i am willing to trade my rubik's 360,or rubik's store bought my good one.


----------



## TimMc (Oct 27, 2009)

jianziboy said:


> i wanna trade purple diy i am willing to trade my rubik's 360,or rubik's store bought my good one.



Someone had a purple/violet DIY at the meetup.

C4U seem to be out of stock for that color :-/

Tim.


----------



## jianziboy (Oct 27, 2009)

i think it was zbftw


----------



## RainbowBoy (Oct 27, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Erm, no, I have just been cubing longer than you, and have good tps.



What is tps?:confused:


----------



## edw0010 (Oct 27, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Erm, no, I have just been cubing longer than you, and have good tps.
> ...



Tps = Turns per Second




RainbowBoy said:


> edw0010 said:
> 
> 
> > I might do a solve or 2 with it but ill try not pop it like it was b4 we left :S
> ...




They reffering to me!?



PAPPAS!!15 said:


> edw0010 said:
> 
> 
> > PAPPAS!!15 said:
> ...



Thats about my 4x4 times  Summer should be good for me hopefully i'll learn full oll's and p'lls but for now your way better  Thanks for lettin me use it.


----------



## arckuss123 (Oct 27, 2009)

> Originally Posted by jianziboy
> i wanna trade purple diy i am willing to trade my rubik's 360,or rubik's store bought my good one.


 


> Originally Posted by TimMC
> Someone had a purple/violet DIY at the meetup.
> 
> C4U seem to be out of stock for that color :-/
> ...



Im the one who had the purple c4y diy cube. lol


----------



## johnson (Oct 27, 2009)

TimMc said:


> jianziboy said:
> 
> 
> > i wanna trade purple diy i am willing to trade my rubik's 360,or rubik's store bought my good one.
> ...



try dealextreme
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.21524


----------



## jianziboy (Oct 27, 2009)

ok


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 27, 2009)

johnson said:


> TimMc said:
> 
> 
> > jianziboy said:
> ...



You staying in Melbourne? Please do, as Melbourne's awesome, and you're awesome.


----------



## jianziboy (Oct 27, 2009)

arckuss123 said:


> > Originally Posted by jianziboy
> > i wanna trade purple diy i am willing to trade my rubik's 360,or rubik's store bought my good one.
> 
> 
> ...



umm so do u accept


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 27, 2009)

jianziboy said:


> arckuss123 said:
> 
> 
> > > Originally Posted by jianziboy
> ...


Arkuss, his good store bought is awesome.


----------



## arckuss123 (Oct 27, 2009)

Yerh i no


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 28, 2009)

Deal extreme (maybe deal perfect) has the purple diy's. They're pretty cheap too.


----------



## edw0010 (Oct 28, 2009)

Im lost in here right now! lol


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 2, 2009)

edw0010 said:


> Im lost in here right now! lol



Ok then, back on topic. Who wants a meetup on da 15th of November? If not then, howabout da 22nd?
Both dates are Sundays.


----------



## Cuber3 (Nov 2, 2009)

I'll be able to come if it is on the 15th, but not the 22nd. Thanks to my new cube (which annoyingly arrived 2 days after the meetup) I can average sub-30 now. Sometimes.


----------



## edw0010 (Nov 2, 2009)

--


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 2, 2009)

Don't have it on Saturday. Sport. I suppose Nick and Feliks will have school sport, and I have cricket. Have it on the Sunday 15th.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Nov 2, 2009)

Can't come Sunday, Basketball training. Have fun whenever it is.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Nov 2, 2009)

Im Comin.
Sunday is good for me, Satday I won't be able to come


----------



## jianziboy (Nov 2, 2009)

i'm coming on 15 or 22 i don't care just tell me if it changes to 22


----------



## RainbowBoy (Nov 2, 2009)

jianziboy said:


> i'm coming on 15 or 22 i don't care just tell me if it changes to 22



I think most of the people would prefer Sunday as the day now


----------



## jianziboy (Nov 2, 2009)

what 11am? are you sure (just asking)


----------



## edw0010 (Nov 2, 2009)

jianziboy said:


> what 11am? are you sure (just asking)



ill be there at this timme, often others dont come till later, Let me know what time youd be there, prefferably by 12


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Nov 2, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> jianziboy said:
> 
> 
> > i'm coming on 15 or 22 i don't care just tell me if it changes to 22
> ...



Key word, most. Sundays are rubbish for me now.


----------



## jianziboy (Nov 2, 2009)

edw0010 said:


> jianziboy said:
> 
> 
> > what 11am? are you sure (just asking)
> ...



i normaly come at 11. 45 or like that


----------



## Faz (Nov 2, 2009)

Ya, don't like sundays either. I will come if it is on saturday, but only a 50 percent chance. Exams and stuff are coming up soon.


----------



## pappas (Nov 2, 2009)

I will most likely come if it's on Sunday the 15th or the Saturday before. I have basketball on Sunday morning so I may be late. May not come because of exams. I would like to get my 5x5 back though. 

David: Has your 3x3x4 came yet?


----------



## edw0010 (Nov 2, 2009)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> I will most likely come if it's on Sunday the 15th or the Saturday before. I have basketball on Sunday morning so I may be late. May not come because of exams. I would like to get my 5x5 back though.
> 
> David: Has your 3x3x4 came yet?



Hey Pappas,

Your 5x5x5's in my bag waiting for a meet  Let me know what events youll do and ill put you into the possible section untill you know for sure.

As for my 3x3x4 im not too sure but it should be close, I'll probably get it from tim at the meet.

Edit: Feliks, do you have a siamese cube? check this out http://addicted2cube2.webs.com/1109results.htm


----------



## pappas (Nov 2, 2009)

I'll do:
222
333
444
555
Sq-1
Pyra (gotten lots faster)


----------



## RainbowBoy (Nov 2, 2009)

Alrite
If it's unlikely to be on Sunday I won't come.
Have fun!


----------



## pappas (Nov 2, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> Alrite
> If it's unlikely to be on Sunday I won't come.
> Have fun!



Do you mean if its on Sunday you won't come? Dont really get it.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Nov 3, 2009)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> RainbowBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Alrite
> ...



If it's on Satday I won't come

But it's a small chance it'll be on Sunday so that means It is also a small chance i won't come


----------



## edw0010 (Nov 3, 2009)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> RainbowBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Alrite
> ...



Nor Do I, Theres a 99% Chance it will be the Sunday. Are you coming or not?

Also Pappas just lemme know if you find ouut you can or cant come for sure  You better thou!


----------



## jianziboy (Nov 3, 2009)

edw0010 said:


> PAPPAS!!15 said:
> 
> 
> > I will most likely come if it's on Sunday the 15th or the Saturday before. I have basketball on Sunday morning so I may be late. May not come because of exams. I would like to get my 5x5 back though.
> ...



when was that?


----------



## edw0010 (Nov 3, 2009)

jianziboy said:


> edw0010 said:
> 
> 
> > PAPPAS!!15 said:
> ...



When was what?


----------



## pappas (Nov 3, 2009)

Ok the last probably 8 posts are really confusing. I still cant make any sence out of Anthonys post and know Janzi Boys post is also confusing.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Nov 3, 2009)

edw0010 said:


> Definately not the 22nd as this is 1 day before 3 of my exams -14th or 15th? Ill Make The "FORMAL" Post.
> 
> Where and When.
> 
> ...


sorry 
I read wrong
Thought it said unlikely to be on sunday
Srry


I think Jeremy means the Monthly comp off the site you gave us edw0010


----------



## edw0010 (Nov 3, 2009)

ok im with pappas, seems sorted now thou, besides the monthly comp thing was directed at feliks!


----------



## boredommm23 (Nov 3, 2009)

I (Jayden) should be able to come on the 15th. Put me down as possible.
If I come I'll compete in 2x2 and 3x3.
Thanks David.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 3, 2009)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> Pyra (gotten lots faster)


NOOOOOOO!


----------



## edw0010 (Nov 3, 2009)

NOTE TO ALL: IM ADDING MAGIC TO THE LIST SO LET ME KNOW IF YOU WANNA COMPETE IN THAT ALSO.


----------



## jianziboy (Nov 3, 2009)

i'm doing 3x3 pyra magic(hey anh i'm trade at like the end) and maybe 2x2


----------



## arckuss123 (Nov 3, 2009)

Im comng guys. Ill proberly do the 3x3x3 and Pyraminx events.


----------



## Cuber3 (Nov 3, 2009)

I'll do 3x3 and maybe 4x4.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 3, 2009)

Cuber3 said:


> I'll do 3x3 and maybe 4x4.



What do you average on 4x4?


----------



## edw0010 (Nov 3, 2009)

ZB (Tim2?) sorry if you have already told me but i need to know what events you are gonna do and what time youll arrive

EDIT: Add my msn ZB [email protected]


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 3, 2009)

edw0010 said:


> ZB (Tim2?) sorry if you have already told me but i need to know what events you are gonna do and what time youll arrive
> 
> EDIT: Add my msn ZB [email protected]



I'm doing 2x2, 3x3, pyrapower, and OH. If there's 3x3 corners only bld I'll do that to. I feel like I'm forgetting something...


----------



## edw0010 (Nov 3, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> edw0010 said:
> 
> 
> > ZB (Tim2?) sorry if you have already told me but i need to know what events you are gonna do and what time youll arrive
> ...



ETA (estimated time of arrival?)


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 3, 2009)

edw0010 said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > edw0010 said:
> ...


11:45?


----------



## edw0010 (Nov 3, 2009)

Where and When.

Date: Sunday 15th of November (possibly but unlikely 14th)
Location: Melbourne Central (Outside Oporto)
Time: 11am onwards

People Attending:

Confirmed:
David (me) : 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, Pyra, Magic - I'll arrive at 11am
Jeremy (Jianziboy) : 2x2, 3x3, Pyra, Magic - 11:45am
Anthony (Rainbow Boy) : 2x2, 3x3, 3x3OH, Pyraminx, 3x3x4 - 12pm
Tim: (TimMc) : 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 3x3OH, Magic - 12pm
Anh: (Arckuss123) : 3x3, Pyra - 1pm
Feliks (fazrulz): 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 3x3OH, 3x3BLD, Square1, Pyra, 3x3x4, Magic - 12pm
Ben (Cuber3) : 3x3, 4x4 - 11am
Tim2 (ZB_FTW) : 2x2, 3x3, 3x3OH, Pyra - 11:45am

Possible:
Nick (Pappas): (2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, Square1, Pyra)
Jayden (Bordem): (2x2, 3x3)

Cant Attend:
Matt - Maybe able to attend if it was on the Saturday

Unknown:
Paul 
Ninja
Micheal
Judd
Billy
Paddy 
Damien
Any Others?

Recorded events will be the following:
2x2x2 - David, Anthony, Tim, Jeromy, Feliks, Tim2 (Nick), (Jayden)
3x3x3 - David, Anthony, Tim, Jeromy, Anh, Feliks, Ben, Tim2, (Nick), (Jayden)
4x4x4 - David, Tim, Feliks, Ben, (Nick)
5x5x5 - Feliks, (Nick) 
3x3OH - Anthony, Tim, Feliks, Tim2
3x3BLD - Feliks
Sq-1 - Feliks, (Nick) 
Pyra - David, Anthony, Jeromy, Anh, Feliks, Tim2, (Nick)
3x3x4 - Anthony, Feliks
Magic - David, Tim, Jeromy, Feliks

Any others?

My msn is [email protected] for those who wanna know.

EDIT: Im making name badges for everyone to wear at this and all future meets, anyone object?


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 3, 2009)

edw0010 said:


> EDIT: Im making name badges for everyone to wear at this and all future meets, anyone object?



One condition. Make them say ASA on them. LOL! Well Anthony, you wanted uniforms, this would be the next best thing.

Edit: BTW, great organising.


----------



## edw0010 (Nov 3, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> edw0010 said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT: Im making name badges for everyone to wear at this and all future meets, anyone object?
> ...



Hmm dunno about putting ASA on them as its not an actual association, im thinking about what will be on it now, maybe a picture if i cant get one of everyone, ill make a temporary one for this meet then get better ones, who knows ill decide tomorrow. 

BTW, thanks for the compliment


----------



## Cuber3 (Nov 3, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Cuber3 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll do 3x3 and maybe 4x4.
> ...



Um, alot, but I've been getting some more practice lately, so hopefully I can speed up a bit.

Sorry I didn't put this in earlier. Time I'll get there: 11am

PS If 3 minutes is too slow for 4x4 take me off. I won't mind.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Nov 3, 2009)

edw0010 said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > edw0010 said:
> ...


Dude

You are a fricken GOD


----------



## edw0010 (Nov 3, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> edw0010 said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...



lol thats new, why am i a god?


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 3, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> edw0010 said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...



LOL. You realise David will never forget you said this.


----------



## nzcuber40 (Nov 3, 2009)

*meetup*

i'll come, great to meet with other cubers.


----------



## Faz (Nov 4, 2009)

NZ cuber? 



ZB_FTW!!! said:


> edw0010 said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT: Im making name badges for everyone to wear at this and all future meets, anyone object?
> ...



**** no. Don't do it. Wait until after the official comp to even start thinking about something like this.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 4, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> NZ cuber?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I HAVE A SOLUTION TO GETTING DENE OVER HERE! He can fly over on a Kiwi.


----------



## pappas (Nov 4, 2009)

ZB: Geez, marvelous joke. (I was being sarcastic)


----------



## jianziboy (Nov 4, 2009)

edw0010 said:


> Flicking to page 92 was getting annoying so:
> 
> Where and When.
> 
> ...




badges my name is jeremy or jianziboy not jeromy
lol felik is doing all


----------



## edw0010 (Nov 4, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> NZ cuber?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Great point Feliks, stickers with our names will be good for the meet thou.i'll organse that yes/no? I know someone who said they would do "badges" for us that have photos on them, kinda like id cards. Offers there we can discuss at the meet.

Feliks msn?


----------



## jianziboy (Nov 4, 2009)

hey nz cuber who r u?


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 4, 2009)

jianziboy said:


> badges my name is jeremy or jianziboy not jeromy
> lol felik is doing all


I would do everything if I had everything. Except 5x5 and bigger.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Nov 4, 2009)

edw0010 said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > edw0010 said:
> ...



It would be even better if I was there to help


----------



## edw0010 (Nov 4, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> It would be even better if I was there to help



Haha, Very True


----------



## Cuber3 (Nov 4, 2009)

NZ cuber is my friend that I mentioned before the last meetup.

And, I would do BLD if I had the memory for it. I how to do BLD, my memory sucks. So, I have to play memory games to make it better. 

Watch out, Feliks (Edit: and anyone else who can do BLD), you might have some competition in BLD soon (but I doubt it).


----------



## RainbowBoy (Nov 4, 2009)

Feliks is not the only one that can do blind well.
Check out Rubxcubematt! He's a champ


----------



## pappas (Nov 5, 2009)

I think your all forgetting about paul here. He's pretty good at blind.


----------



## Faz (Nov 5, 2009)

Ya, at multi  He got a 6/7

I suck at bld.


----------



## pappas (Nov 5, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Ya, at multi  He got a 6/7
> ...



Ok thats wierd LBL? Practice the corners. I was going to learn blindfolded and I quit after learning corners. I was like 3 min for 2x2 bld and I only suceeded about 50% of the time.


----------



## nzcuber40 (Nov 5, 2009)

*meet up*

I'm not entirely sure yet, but i can probably come for 11. If i do come, i'll only be in the 3x3x3 event though.

btw, for all who don't know me, I'm friends with cuber 3.


----------



## Cuber3 (Nov 5, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Ya, at multi  He got a 6/7
> 
> I suck at bld.



Whatever, I just said Feliks because you were the only one down for BLD.


----------



## nzcuber40 (Nov 5, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> NZ cuber?



sorry, i come from new zealand and my favorite number is 40.

name's Tom.


3x3x3 PB: 48.50 secs (yay?)


----------



## RainbowBoy (Nov 5, 2009)

David: Can You cut me out of Square-1?
Turns out I just can't remember the Parity algs


----------



## edw0010 (Nov 5, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> David: Can You cut me out of Square-1?
> Turns out I just can't remember the Parity algs



No worrys let me know if you wanna go back in it.


----------



## whatsarubik? (Nov 7, 2009)

hey feliks can you sign me up to the official speedcubing competition in december for me?


----------



## pappas (Nov 7, 2009)

whatsarubik? said:


> hey feliks can you sign me up to the official speedcubing competition in december for me?



I dont think the comp. has been officially announced yet. Also it probably wont be in december.


----------



## Faz (Nov 7, 2009)

whatsarubik? said:


> hey feliks can you sign me up to the official speedcubing competition in december for me?



Not in December, and it's not going to be announced for another month or so. We will have online registration.


----------



## jianziboy (Nov 7, 2009)

pappas who r u ?


----------



## Faz (Nov 7, 2009)

Nick Pappas from the last meetup. Sat near me and David and Jayden.


----------



## pappas (Nov 7, 2009)

jianziboy said:


> pappas who r u ?



I'm 13. I solve cubes. I sat next to Feliks and TimMc at the last meetup.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Nov 7, 2009)

whatsarubik? is just a friend of mine from school.
He doesn't want to go meetups because he thinks its boring.
I will keep him well informed about whats going on with the meetups and comps.

100th PAGE of this Thread about to be opened YAY!!!


----------



## pappas (Nov 7, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> whatsarubik? is just a friend of mine from school.
> He doesn't want to go meetups because he thinks its boring.
> I will keep him well informed about whats going on with the meetups and comps.
> 
> 100th PAGE of this Thread about to be opened YAY!!!



1000th post is coming soon too!


----------



## Faz (Nov 7, 2009)

Just for reference

Fazrulz = Feliks Zemdegs
TimMc = Tim McMahon
Kiongku = Wai Keung
Xpboy = Xuan Pei (Paul)
Rubixcubematt = Matthew Wanstall
edw 0010 = David Edwards
Pappas!!15 = Nick Pappas
Boredomm23 = Jayden
Johnson = Johnson
BruceCubing = Bruce Luke
Ackruss123 = Anh
RainbowBoy = Anthony Huynh
Jianziboy = Jeremy
Cuber3 = Ben?
Nanocuber = James?
ZB FTL = Epic Noob


If I have forgotten anyone, please let me know

Also, if you are unhappy about having your name published on the internet, too bad. If you go to an official competition, then you need to give more information anyway.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Nov 7, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> RainbowBoy = Anthony *Hyunh*
> 
> 
> If I have forgotten anyone, please let me know



Its Huynh


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 7, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> ZB FTL (ZB sucks, great name. Unless it was referring to me) = Tim 2.



Please take my full name out. It's findable on google searches like this. My mum will easily find this.


----------



## Faz (Nov 7, 2009)

Why? If you enter the official competition (which I assume you are going to), you will need to provide your full name and date of birth.


----------



## pappas (Nov 7, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > ZB FTL (ZB sucks, great name. Unless it was referring to me) = Tim 2.
> ...



As if she doesnt already know. You spend hours on these forums. And as if your mum searches your name on youtube. My names been mentioned loads of times and I'm pretty sure when you type it in on google it doesnt come up.


----------



## Faz (Nov 7, 2009)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...



DAMN PAGE 100 YOU WIN


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 7, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Why? If you enter the official competition (which I assume you are going to), you will need to provide your full name and date of birth.



This way she will find my Youtube, and everything. I have my name on other sites, but just not here please.

My Mum is old, so she thinks having youtube means people will be able to track you down :fp


----------



## RainbowBoy (Nov 7, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Why? If you enter the official competition (which I assume you are going to), you will need to provide your full name and date of birth.
> ...



Same but that's my dad
XD
YAY! 100 views on my Youtube Vid!


----------



## RainbowBoy (Nov 7, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> ZB FTL = *Epic Noob*
> 
> 
> If I have forgotten anyone, please let me know



Uhhh
Nice...


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 7, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> ZB FTL = Epic Noob


Thanks, much better


----------



## edw0010 (Nov 7, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > ZB FTL = Epic Noob
> ...



MUCH MUCH BETTER

BTW ZB, if your not gonna come let me know asap


----------



## Forte (Nov 7, 2009)

NOW


----------



## edw0010 (Nov 7, 2009)

Forte said:


> Go



Huh, confused, what do you mean Go, NOW??

Edit: Forte - do you feel really special now? Big deal 1000th post WHO CARES


----------



## RainbowBoy (Nov 7, 2009)

Just to let you know guys.
This guy wanted me to spread this MSN group world wide.
[email protected]msnzone.cn

It's all about cubing. Strategies and tips.
Just to let you guys know! 
Thanks

P.S
Desperate for more people! Please Join!


----------



## Forte (Nov 7, 2009)

edw0010 said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > Go
> ...



I was just telling all of the Melbourne speedcubers to go to meets to enrich their cubing experiences.


----------



## Faz (Nov 7, 2009)

HAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA FORTEEEEEEEE HAAAAAAAAAAHAHHAHAHAHA



edw0010 said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > Go
> ...



Due to hax, I win.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 7, 2009)

edw0010 said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > Go
> ...



Faz cares.


----------



## Faz (Nov 7, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> edw0010 said:
> 
> 
> > Forte said:
> ...



YAIDO YOU RUINED MY HOPES AND DREAMS FORTE!


----------



## nzcuber40 (Nov 7, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Just for reference
> 
> Fazrulz = Feliks Zemdegs
> TimMc = Tim McMahon
> ...



incase you were wondering (which you probably weren't)
i am almost definitely permitted to come to the the up and coming meet up.

who-ever i need to speak to about events, put me in 3x3x3

btw, i'll probably come with ben(cuber3).


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Nov 7, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> edw0010 said:
> 
> 
> > Forte said:
> ...



Not any more .


----------



## Faz (Nov 7, 2009)

True.

obtw I win.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 7, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > edw0010 said:
> ...



You should have been on a few hours ago Matt. I think this is really about post 1030 if there was no deleting earlier.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Nov 7, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Rubixcubematt said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...



Haha, I win.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 7, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Rubixcubematt said:
> ...



:fp This went on for ages earlier. It's funny, Forte actually got 1000th. I mean WTF? His first post on this thread. Plus his Comment was "GO":fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp


----------



## RainbowBoy (Nov 7, 2009)

Put me on the 'maybe' list for the meetup.
I might not go because my mum says I go out too much (even though it's just once every 3 weeks or so =.=)


----------



## Forte (Nov 7, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Rubixcubematt said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...



My comment was "NOW".


----------



## pappas (Nov 8, 2009)

David, you can put me down as confirmed for next Sunday. CBF studying.


----------



## nzcuber40 (Nov 8, 2009)

David, is there a confirmed date for the meet up yet?

because i can come if it's on the 22nd.


----------



## jianziboy (Nov 8, 2009)

hey zb did u give nick is v cube 5 back?


----------



## Faz (Nov 8, 2009)

nzcuber - it was confirmed for sunday the 15th.


----------



## nzcuber40 (Nov 8, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> nzcuber - it was confirmed for sunday the 15th.



ok, i'll have to skip this meet up. But put me on the list straight up when the next meet up is organised.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 9, 2009)

jianziboy said:


> hey zb did u give nick is v cube 5 back?



1. I don't have it.
2. Even if I did, how would I have given it to him, there hasn't been a meetup since.


I've been checking pretty often, and the results of 2 meetups, still haven't been put on http://speedcubing.com.au/results/

Does anyone know if Tim is going to put them up?


----------



## Faz (Nov 9, 2009)

Doubt it. Why do you need them so badly?


----------



## RainbowBoy (Nov 9, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Doubt it. Why do you need them so badly?


I would like to see the results as well 
to look at my times and other people's as well. 

But don't worry Tim. RubixcubeMatt: Anthony, Patience is a virtue.
Not being pushy. Take all the time you want.


----------



## edw0010 (Nov 9, 2009)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> David, you can put me down as confirmed for next Sunday. CBF studying.



Done  

Edit: BTW i have my 3x3x4 and will most likely compete!


----------



## edw0010 (Nov 9, 2009)

Sorry For The Double Post - It's Late And CBF'd Caring

Flicking to page 92 was getting annoying so:

Where and When.

Date: Sunday 15th of November (possibly but unlikely 14th)
Location: Melbourne Central (Outside Oporto)
Time: 11am onwards

People Attending:

Confirmed:
David (me) : 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, Pyra, Magic - I'll arrive at 11am
Jeromy (Jianziboy) : 2x2, 3x3, Pyra, Magic - 11:45am
Anthony (Rainbow Boy) : 2x2, 3x3, 3x3OH, Square1, Pyraminx, 3x3x4 - 12pm
Tim: (TimMc) : 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 3x3OH, Magic - 12pm
Anh: (Arckuss123) : 3x3, Pyra - 1pm
Feliks (fazrulz): 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 3x3OH, 3x3BLD, Square1, Pyra, 3x3x4, Magic - 12pm
Ben (Cuber3) : 3x3, 4x4 - 11am
Tim2 (ZB_FTW) : 2x2, 3x3, 3x3OH, Pyra - 11:45am
Nick (Pappas): 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, Square1, Pyra - Time?

Possible:
Jayden (Bordem): (2x2, 3x3)

Cant Attend:
Matt - Maybe able to attend if it was on the Saturday

Unknown:
Paul 
Ninja
Micheal
Judd
Billy
Paddy 
Any Others?

Recorded events will be the following:
2x2x2 - David, Anthony, Tim, Jeromy, Feliks, Tim2, Nick, (Jayden)
3x3x3 - David, Anthony, Tim, Jeromy, Anh, Feliks, Ben, Tim2, Nick, (Jayden)
4x4x4 - David, Tim, Feliks, Ben, Nick
5x5x5 - Feliks, Nick 
3x3OH - Anthony, Tim, Feliks, Tim2
3x3BLD - Feliks
Sq-1 - Anthony, Feliks, Nick 
Pyra - David, Anthony, Jeromy, Anh, Feliks, Tim2, Nick
3x3x4 - Anthony, Feliks
Magic - David, Tim, Jeromy, Feliks

Any others? Anything Wrong?

My msn is [email protected] for those who wanna know.


----------



## Faz (Nov 10, 2009)

I'll give paul a call.


----------



## edw0010 (Nov 10, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> I'll give paul a call.



I've asked Tim to contact He, Micheal and Ninja but you can still if you want


----------



## DemotioN (Nov 10, 2009)

I live im melbourne. Might attend one if i can. MC right ?


----------



## Faz (Nov 10, 2009)

Yes, food court level 2, near Oporto.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Nov 10, 2009)

DemotioN said:


> I live im melbourne. Might attend one if i can. MC right ?



YAY
Another Melbournite!
We hope you come!


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 10, 2009)

I can scramble for Square-1.

Just letting you know...

I've been doing some square-1 sim, and I know the notation.


----------



## DemotioN (Nov 11, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> DemotioN said:
> 
> 
> > I live im melbourne. Might attend one if i can. MC right ?
> ...


Are all ages allowed ? Im only 15 :S


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 11, 2009)

DemotioN said:


> RainbowBoy said:
> 
> 
> > DemotioN said:
> ...



Um.. sarcasm? I'm 13, faz is 13, I think RainbowBoy's 13.

But, we're not all younger than you. You won't feel young or old.


----------



## DemotioN (Nov 11, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> DemotioN said:
> 
> 
> > RainbowBoy said:
> ...


This isnt sarcasm, as you know im new so i have no idea..


----------



## Faz (Nov 11, 2009)

heh. Feel free to come along on sunday, post what events you will be doing in this thread so david can see.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 11, 2009)

DemotioN said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > DemotioN said:
> ...



Wow! I just refreshed the page, and you're signature changed. That was a big time slash. Btw, you don't have to compete at all on Sunday, we have a mini unofficial comp, but we mainly just talk, and try out other cubes.


----------



## DemotioN (Nov 11, 2009)

Damit, this sunday isnt good for me. Will try make it to another one.



> Wow! I just refreshed the page, and you're signature changed. That was a bid time slash. Btw, you don't have to compete at all on Sunday, we have a mini unofficial comp, but we mainly just talk, and try out other cubes.



YEAH IM SO HAPPY LOOL. I was like WTH! I still do begginner methods n stuff but when solving the top cross it just finished some how so bit of luck i guess !


----------



## edw0010 (Nov 11, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> DemotioN said:
> 
> 
> > RainbowBoy said:
> ...




Im 16


----------



## jianziboy (Nov 11, 2009)

DemotioN said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > DemotioN said:
> ...



lol i'm 11 (maybe the youngest)


----------



## DemotioN (Nov 11, 2009)

jianziboy said:


> DemotioN said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...


:O


----------



## jianziboy (Nov 11, 2009)

DemotioN u want silicone lube?i can bring


----------



## DemotioN (Nov 11, 2009)

I really need it, if i can come along to an event, it would be really appreciated 

Im going to bunnings on the weekend, so hopefully i can find it there. Thanks for the offer


----------



## RainbowBoy (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey Faz
How fast do you do megaminx?
I ordered one because my friend wanted his old one back. So yeah...
I have a white one now


----------



## Faz (Nov 11, 2009)

Erm, about 1:15- 1:20 average


----------



## jianziboy (Nov 11, 2009)

anyone got a 2x2 for sale?


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 11, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Erm, about 1:15- 1:20 average



Wow! A few weeks ago, didn't you average 3 mins? Have you been practising megaminx without saying?

BTW! My cube4you order came. My a2 is awesome, except red and orange look exactly the same. F2L with White or Black cross is sooooo hard.


----------



## Faz (Nov 11, 2009)

Err no I didn't average 3 mins lol.


----------



## Faz (Nov 11, 2009)

Paul and ninja are coming.


----------



## popstar_dave (Nov 11, 2009)

Morning, folks. Haven't posted here for quite a while. Got the tip off about this thread (and associated meet-up), but I'll have to see whether or not I can make it. 

If I did, I'd compete in the 2x2x2, 3x3x3, 3x3x3OH (if that's happening) and Pyraminx.

Although I've got to admit, I haven't cubed in a good six months or so. So I think I'd be doing well to average under 35 for 3x3x3 at the moment.

I could also potentially bring a few stackmat timers (and sets of stacking cups, if people are interested).

Interested to know, though, how much older than everyone else I'd be, at 27. Maybe I'm too old for this cubing thing, and I should just go and do adult things like read newspapers and knit!

Oh, and my name's Dave Cheetham.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 12, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Paul and ninja are coming.



YAY



popstar_dave said:


> I could also potentially bring a few stackmat timers (and sets of stacking cups, if people are interested).


Please do. I consider them weird and kinda lame, but I considered cubing kinda lame before I got into it. Maybe I'll like cupstacking. Also, why do you have several stackmat timers. I'm sure some people may like to buy one off you.



popstar_dave said:


> Maybe I'm too old for this cubing thing, and I should just go and do adult things like read newspapers and knit!


LOL! Knit?:fp


----------



## jianziboy (Nov 12, 2009)

i can speed stack but not so good


----------



## popstar_dave (Nov 12, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> popstar_dave said:
> 
> 
> > I could also potentially bring a few stackmat timers (and sets of stacking cups, if people are interested).
> ...


I've got a few of them, coz a shop I used to work near bought a heap of them, and then couldn't sell them. So I bought a few to take them off their hands. I'll bring a few on Sunday in case people want to buy them.

The ones I've got are the Speedstacks Competitor Packs. The bottom one on this page.

They're selling them there for $69.95 plus $16 postage, and I bought them for about $45 each, and haven't used them. I'd probably be willing to part with them for $30.


----------



## Faz (Nov 12, 2009)

@Dave. Sure come along. There will be some other 20? year olds (Tim, Paul and Ninja)

Erm, how much for the cups only


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 12, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> @Dave. Sure come along. There will be some other 20? year olds (Tim, Paul and Ninja)
> 
> Erm, how much for the cups only



Yah, I may buy the same if it's on offer. I already have a timer and a bag. I may want to buy the mat though? I guess you might not be selling them individually, and I might not like speedstacking.


----------



## edw0010 (Nov 12, 2009)

Where and When.

Date: Sunday 15th of November (possibly but unlikely 14th)
Location: Melbourne Central (Outside Oporto)
Time: 11am onwards

People Attending:

Confirmed:
David (me) : 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, Pyra, 3x3x4, Magic - I'll arrive at 11am
Jeromy (Jianziboy) : 2x2, 3x3, Pyra, Magic - 11:45am
Tim: (TimMc) : 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 3x3OH, Magic - 12pm
Anh: (Arckuss123) : 3x3, Pyra - 1pm
Feliks (fazrulz): 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 3x3OH, 3x3BLD, Square1, Pyra, 3x3x4, Magic - 12pm
Ben (Cuber3) : 3x3, 4x4 - 11am
Nick (Pappas): 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, Square1, Pyra - ?
Paul: 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 3x3BLD, Square1, Magic - ? 
Ninja:2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 3x3BLD, Magic - ?
Anthony (Rainbow Boy) : (2x2, 3x3, 3x3OH, Pyraminx, 3x3x4) - ?


Possible:
Jayden (Bordem): (2x2, 3x3)
Tim2 (ZB_FTW) : (2x2, 3x3, 3x3OH, Pyra)

Cant Attend:
Matt (Rubixcubematt)

Unknown:
Micheal
Judd
Billy
Paddy 
Any Others?

Recorded events will be the following:
2x2x2 - David, Tim, Jeromy, Feliks, Nick, Paul, Ninja, Anthony, (Jayden), (Tim2) - (8/10)
3x3x3 - David, Tim, Jeromy, Anh, Feliks, Ben, Nick, Paul, Ninja, Anthony, (Jayden), (Tim2) - (10/12)
4x4x4 - David, Tim, Feliks, Ben, Nick, Paul, Ninja - (7)
5x5x5 - Feliks, Nick - (2)
3x3OH - Tim, Feliks, Anthony, (Tim2) - (3/4)
3x3BLD - Feliks, Paul, Ninja - (3)
Sq-1 - Feliks, Nick, Paul - (3)
Pyra - David, Jeromy, Anh, Feliks, Nick, Anthony, (Tim2) - (6/7)
3x3x4 - David, Feliks, Anthony - (3)
Magic - David, Tim, Jeromy, Feliks, Paul, Ninja - (6)

Any others? Anything Wrong?

My msn is [email protected] for those who wanna know.


----------



## DemotioN (Nov 12, 2009)

Might.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Nov 12, 2009)

Anthony- Confirmed
Eric (My friend)- Possible - He will only compete in 3x3
And my name is still in the sq-1 row.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm gonna beat you in 3x3 if I can come David. I think I average around 26ish now. 

Also, hooray everyone. Melbourne has been announced the best sporting city in the world. Does cubing count as sport? Maybe that helped us get there


----------



## popstar_dave (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi, Folks. As you could probably tell by my absence, I couldn't make it down today. I will endeavour, however, to make it to the next one - and bring those stacking sets, as discussed. 

I'm assuming that any announcements will happen in this thread, so I'll keep an eye out here.

Hope it all went well.


----------



## Faz (Nov 15, 2009)

Yep. Was a really great meetup, even though Tim didn't come . I failed at 3x3, with a 13, and a DNF lol. I had an 8.71 tho.

I had 2.79 2x2 avg 
4x4 was ok i guess
pyra - well, fail, but i beat zb at least.
OH was normal.
bld was epic fail

My 42 cube relay was retarded.
I nearly got mugged on the way home by a gang of 4 people (about 15 y/o)
Pappas - those guys that got on at Richmond when you came on.
Luckily, they were slow at running


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Nov 15, 2009)

WTF O.O mugged?


----------



## pappas (Nov 15, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Yep. Was a really great meetup, even though Tim didn't come . I failed at 3x3, with a 13, and a DNF lol. I had an 8.71 tho.
> 
> I had 2.79 2x2 avg
> 4x4 was ok i guess
> ...



Lucky Feliks. I remember them as well, they looked like idiots. Still annoyed about my stackmat though. If anyone has it let me know.


----------



## Faz (Nov 15, 2009)

Luke, msn. Pappas, yeah. Hopefully the stackmat turns up.


----------



## arckuss123 (Nov 15, 2009)

I have a feeling that the asian man took it.
I got 19.60 today, it was my first ever.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Nov 15, 2009)

'That asian man' was weird.
Did I hear he was saying something like we cheat or somthing? o.o

The meetup was good. As soon as Jeremy learns 2-look oll and pll, I would be the slowest 3x3-er in Melbourne, possibly....


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 15, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> I'm gonna beat you in 3x3 if I can come David. I think I average around 26ish now.
> 
> Also, hooray everyone. Melbourne has been announced the best sporting city in the world. Does cubing count as sport? Maybe that helped us get there



David beat me in 3x3. 

So did Anh. 

OBTW, we've gone over our internet cap, so my non-lucky (one move 2x2 though) 3x3 13.90 solve can't be uploaded for 6 days until the cap comes back.


----------



## edw0010 (Nov 15, 2009)

I found a cube in my bag that wasnt mine :s Think it might be paul or Ninja's if your missing one lemme know, ill have the results up tonight on my website, link will be here when its done


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 15, 2009)

My 2x2 broke. Damn Rowe. I didn't even throw it, I just dropped it. (I was using a breaking in method he used at US nationals. I'll order a screw spring one from popbuying soonish).

I was going to try and mod the broken 2x2 with the mini ds, but I don't have a dremel, and a router would probably melt it.

Btw, anyone need 3 Mefferts centre pieces for 5x5?


----------



## jianziboy (Nov 15, 2009)

lol the asain man


----------



## edw0010 (Nov 15, 2009)

Results are being put up live at
http://rubiks4life09.weebly.com/15-11-09.html


----------



## xpboy (Nov 15, 2009)

hi david, that's my A2 cube >_<
thanks for upload the results


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 16, 2009)

xpboy said:


> hi david, that's my A2 cube >_<
> thanks for upload the results



Lol, bit of a coincidence. I was just checking out stats on WCA, and I saw your name. Equal 3rd most accurate in bld. 5 solves from 6 attempts. I can't wait to see if you continue this accuracy in January, or if you're going to go for a bit more speed than accuracy. 16th national in BLD? Pity you aren't registered as an Australian. And 46th cn ranking? You should be much higher if you were registered as an Aussie.

So, your competition should be Matt, cuber3, Feliks, David, and me. David had a successful bld solve at the meetup in around 4 minutes I think, cuber3 has had one really close dnf, and I can do corners only.


----------



## xpboy (Nov 17, 2009)

when i using 3op at bld it was not hard to keep high sucess rate, but after i change to full freestyle, it seems more dnf when solving >_<
whatever, i will parctice more~


----------



## RainbowBoy (Nov 18, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> xpboy said:
> 
> 
> > hi david, that's my A2 cube >_<
> ...



HAHA
I just started BLD.
I learn't the old Pochman off badmephisto.
It's really hard. I don't get teh BO, YB, etc.
Hopefully next meetup I can get some help from people.
I can only solve about 3 edges using only the T permutation. 
And then get stuck :fp


----------



## pappas (Nov 18, 2009)

I reckon Matt will win BLD in January.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 18, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > xpboy said:
> ...


I've been learning off Stefan's site, and the only thing I need now is a memo system. I can solve it in about 4 minutes without a blindfold.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Nov 22, 2009)

Hello Melbourne-ers

If you guys aren't holding a meetup on the 5th or 6th of December. I'll be holding a meetup for noobs .
This is for noobs (obvious) but you can come if you like, if you would like a greeting at the meeting of 'Hi noob!' and if you consider yourself as a noob.

This is aimed at:
Me
Anh
ZB_FTW!! (Well, obviously)
Jeremy
Cuber3
Did I miss any noobs?


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 23, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> Cuber3



I think that's a bit unfair. He's been cubing for over 1 year, and understands cubing just fine. And, being slow doesn't make you a n00b. But anyway, saying obviously to me? I've been cubing half (or maybe even less) than you, yet I average faster than you in every puzzle except ones you have and I don't. I'm not saying slowness = n00b, but that's your theory. So saying I'm obviously a n00b (which I am) is unfair by both your description, and mine. You've asked me many cubing questions, and posted a 2:30 T-perm video, *and* posted a thread where basically every question, could be googled and the first result would be the best one.

Before you call me obviously a n00b, and before describing others as n00bs, think. Oh yeah, and I didn't sticker my A2 and pyra with chrome stickers, making them completely un-speedsolvable.

Yes, I'm a n00b, but I'm less of a n00b than you.


----------



## Faz (Nov 23, 2009)

Actually, we were planning to have a meetup on December 6th.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 23, 2009)

YES! Sunday right? YES!!! All hail faz


----------



## RainbowBoy (Nov 23, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Actually, we were planning to have a meetup on December 6th.



Oh ok
Then we'll cancel the noob meetup
YAY for Sundays!


----------



## Faz (Nov 23, 2009)

Actually, maybe December 5th


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 23, 2009)

NOOOO!


----------



## jianziboy (Nov 23, 2009)

my friend droped my 2x2 and the core craked so try to swop


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 23, 2009)

jianziboy said:


> my friend droped my 2x2 and the core craked so try to swop



I have a core that isn't broken. You want it? I was planning on modding it, but nm.


----------



## rubiknewbie (Nov 23, 2009)

Wow this thread has 1000+ posts, speedcubing in Melbourne is hot!


----------



## jianziboy (Nov 23, 2009)

whos rubik's newbie?


----------



## jianziboy (Nov 23, 2009)

i'm coming to meet up


----------



## RainbowBoy (Nov 24, 2009)

jianziboy said:


> whos rubik's newbie?



Just don't worry about other random people posting on this thread.
They can post if they want to, they are just randoms which want to share info with us.... 

Sorry about the post about the suggestion for the noob meetup if it offended you in any way :S


----------



## jianziboy (Nov 25, 2009)

nope can't come


----------



## Cuber3 (Nov 27, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> RainbowBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Cuber3
> ...


Just a little clarification on how long I have been cubing...

I started in 2007 and cubed for about a third of that year, but never got anything below 2 minutes with beginner's. Then I got bored and stopped. Earlier this year (Term 3), I got back into cubing and re-learned beginner's. I have been cubing since then.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 2, 2009)

Who wants a meetup on the 5th if faz says it isn't on. I'll set it up, though I'd be late. Like 1:30

Or Sunday. Which day? Sunday's better for me. In case you're wondering, faz says it probably won't be on, but that just means he's not going. Any takers?

Btw, the meetup might still be on.


----------



## jianziboy (Dec 2, 2009)

i might come if it's on sunday


----------



## xpboy (Dec 4, 2009)

i am free both days, will attend the meetup, and so does ninja


----------



## Faz (Dec 4, 2009)

Can only make it if it's tomorrow, which I doubt it will be.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 4, 2009)

Okay, I'm really unsure what to do. I have no idea how many people can come. If it's tomorrow, I can't organise it, but if it's on Sunday, I can. How many people would be coming.

If I organise it.

Sunday, same place as usual.
Attending: Me, Ninja, Paul, who else?
Events: 2x2, 3x3, Pyra, Square-1, 3x3OH what else?
Thanks, I need replies quickly, or I won't print out scoresheets, and scrambles. If I don't get replies, I'll just print out 15 3x3 scrambles, 5 2x2, 5 pyra, 5 square-1.
Thanks.


----------



## Cuber3 (Dec 4, 2009)

I can't make it on Sunday and probably not tomorrow.


----------



## arckuss123 (Dec 4, 2009)

Hey guys, are any of you gonna be ordering from any cube sites soon?

Thanks


----------



## jianziboy (Dec 4, 2009)

i'm coming


----------



## arckuss123 (Dec 4, 2009)

What day is it ?


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 4, 2009)

Okay, Sunday, I'm bringing scrambles and scoresheets for 2x2, 3x3 (15 in case of normal, bld and oh) pyra, square-1, and magic. 
I'm competing in all of the above except bld and magic.

Any other event, bring scrambles, and we'll do it.


----------



## arckuss123 (Dec 4, 2009)

Alright, Who else is coming?


----------



## TimMc (Dec 4, 2009)

I'll be at Melbourne Central tomorrow around 1 PM if anyone wants to join in (Saturday 5th December). 

I wont bring any scrambles, but we can still do races... which I find a bit more fun (i.e. passing your cube to the left/right to be scrambled, then solving at the same time). 

Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 4, 2009)

TimMc said:


> I'll be at Melbourne Central tomorrow around 1 PM if anyone wants to join in (Saturday 5th December).
> 
> I wont bring any scrambles, but we can still do races... which I find a bit more fun (i.e. passing your cube to the left/right to be scrambled, then solving at the same time).
> 
> Tim.



Wait, 1pm... That would be good for me. Anyone else interested? Can't you make it on Sunday? 

OK ATTENTION:
Right now the meetup isn't on Sunday, if Tim says he isn't available. Basically, I ruled out Saturday, because I was unavailable, but I'm available at 1pm onwards. It seems Saturday would be more convenient for others too. I'll come tomorrow, which means I won't come the day after. Sorry guys, but it seems few people would be available for Sunday, whereas quite a few more would be tomorrow.


----------



## TimMc (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm just saying I'll be there on Saturday lol. You can have a meetup on Sunday too 

I'll just been programming in the evenings. Free during the day.

Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 5, 2009)

Well, you sure you're going to be there? Okay, I'm coming today.
Anyone else want to, just come down.


----------



## Faz (Dec 5, 2009)

Can't make it


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 5, 2009)

Bit late now LOL.


----------



## pappas (Dec 5, 2009)

I cant make it on Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Dec 5, 2009)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> I cant make it on Saturday or Sunday.



GAHhaha
too late to say that now


----------



## arckuss123 (Dec 5, 2009)

GAHaha?


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 5, 2009)

It was a good meetup. Me, Ninja, Paul and Tim. Quite long. We didn't really take down times, but we just switched cubes, and raced. 4 cuber relay didn't do too well, as Ninja does Red cross, I do white, I think Paul does Green, and Tim does White, but with Japanese colour scheme. 
Ninja and Paul did some interesting team bld (ninja did corners, Paul did edges) and Paul had a 1/2 multi bld in about 8 minutes, with a A-perm needed on the second cube. I found out Paul has the best cube in existence, and I averaged about 24 with it. I average about 28 with my cube 
Good meetup!


----------



## ShortRubiksFreak (Dec 6, 2009)

Latest Melbourne Meetup Results avaliable here:

www.rubiks4life09.weebly.com/15-11-09.html


----------



## arckuss123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Selling stackmat timer for only $15 now.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Dec 7, 2009)

Who's up for a meetup on the 19th 20th maybe monday?
For those who don't know.
It's At the food court near oporto, 12' o clock and onwards.


----------



## Faz (Dec 7, 2009)

20th is my birthday, so no.

But 19th is a possibility


----------



## RainbowBoy (Dec 7, 2009)

Monday?
A lot of us finish school by then
hbd btw


----------



## arckuss123 (Dec 7, 2009)

My birthday is 3 more days. Havent you guys finish school?


----------



## Crabadelix (Dec 7, 2009)

lol im kind of new here
but theres a possibility ill come on monday 
and i could buy the timer off you arckuss then


----------



## RainbowBoy (Dec 7, 2009)

Alright people
I have:
Anh
Crabadelix
Feliks?

That are okay for Monday 
Anyone else?


----------



## arckuss123 (Dec 7, 2009)

Cool


----------



## Faz (Dec 7, 2009)

Monday?

Oh no.

Maybe the saturday


----------



## arckuss123 (Dec 7, 2009)

This saturday or next?


----------



## RainbowBoy (Dec 7, 2009)

arckuss123 said:


> This saturday or next?


19th= Next saturday.

Can't go on Saturday. I'm not free for the whole day.
Anyone want to organize a meetup on the 19th? Then organize it.

Otherwise we can have one *this* week?
12th or 13th of December?


----------



## Faz (Dec 7, 2009)

19th it is.


----------



## pappas (Dec 7, 2009)

I cant come I'll be in Sydney at my cousins place for Christmas.


----------



## jianziboy (Dec 7, 2009)

i can come on 19 or 12 or 13


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 7, 2009)

19th Sat? I'll come. I hope to compete in BLD. I feel so close, and my times, haven't been too long. If I take more than 5 minutes per solve (which I probably will) I'll still take less than 10 minutes, but I'll only do 1 attempt.


----------



## Crabadelix (Dec 7, 2009)

i will probably wont go to meetup on saturday
busy


----------



## jianziboy (Dec 8, 2009)

u guy's r lucky finished school for 2009 already


----------



## jianziboy (Dec 13, 2009)

i'll bring scrambles pyra 2x2 3x3 4x4 any else 

19th December 2009

i can organize it


----------



## TimMc (Dec 13, 2009)

19th is ok for me too 

There isn't really any organising involved. Someone can bring scrambles if they want, but that's it. Otherwise you can just mix up each others cubes and race 

Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 14, 2009)

jianziboy said:


> i'll bring scrambles pyra 2x2 3x3 4x4 any else
> 
> 19th December 2009
> 
> i can organize it



Instead of 4x4, do 3x3 OH, BLD, or square-1. Not many people would want to do 4x4.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 14, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> jianziboy said:
> 
> 
> > i'll bring scrambles pyra 2x2 3x3 4x4 any else
> ...



Maybe instead of scratching out 4x4 for 3x3 OH etc, we get 4x4 scrambles and scrambles for those events too? It wouldn't be fair for the people who wanted to do 4x4, and not the other events, would it? And how can you assume the way you think about 4x4 is how others think about it, or be psychic? Or we just randomly scramble and solve like tim suggested and not have a 'competition'. I personally prefer that type of meet-up. There is too much effort put into organizing the 'competition'.


----------



## Faz (Dec 14, 2009)

Yes, no comp would be fun for a change. Maybe 3x3, but no more.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah, I've only been to two meetups like that, and they were both awesome.


----------



## jianziboy (Dec 14, 2009)

might not come


----------



## TimMc (Dec 14, 2009)

jianziboy said:


> might not come
> scrambles:



lol, um... probably shouldn't post scrambles or look at them before a meetup :fp

good for practice though 

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Dec 15, 2009)

Erm, what's with 10 billion scrambles?


----------



## RainbowBoy (Dec 16, 2009)

If there is no meetup because Jeremy (The organizer) can't make it.
Then I'll do one.

*Date*: Tuesday 22nd of Dcemeber. - Most people would have finished school by then.

*Place* Melbourne Central Food Court, Near Oporto

*Time* 11am or 12pm to Whenever you wanna go Home.

Events will be the Following
Square-1?
2x2
3x3
4x4
BLD
OH
Pyraminx
Magic
3x3x4
Did I miss Anything?


People Who have confirmed:
Me
Tim2
Jeremy
Anh?


----------



## Faz (Dec 16, 2009)

No, there is a meetup this Sat.
Same place same time

Events:

3x3

People:

Me
Tim
Ninja/Paul - Maybe - need to ask
Otherzzzzzzz
Matt?
David - maybe


----------



## TimMc (Dec 16, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> No, there is a meetup this Sat.
> Same place same time



Yeah, I'm up for Saturday the 19th, 12ish. Melbourne Central ~ Food Court (w/ Oporto)

Scrambles aren't really essential all the time at these meetups.

We can just race each other in small groups and discuss algorithms etc 

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh yes because we allllllllways discuss so many algorithms. 

Well, sometimes we do I guess 

Give Ninja and Paul a call.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 17, 2009)

I'll come.


----------



## jianziboy (Dec 17, 2009)

coming to both


----------



## RainbowBoy (Dec 17, 2009)

jianziboy said:


> coming to both



There won't be any meetup that I'm organizing.
Seeing as everyone is going on Saturday


----------



## jianziboy (Dec 17, 2009)

ok


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 17, 2009)

I can come to the meet-up. I think no scrambles apart from 3x3. Cya guys there.


----------



## Faz (Dec 18, 2009)

Just called Paul and he says he can come.

Nick will probs come too I saw him today.

Me
Tim
Matt 
Nick
Paul
Ninja?
Others?
Nubs


----------



## jianziboy (Dec 18, 2009)

i'm coming


----------



## jianziboy (Dec 18, 2009)

noooooooooo my a2 hasn't come have to use c4y diy


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 18, 2009)

jianziboy said:


> noooooooooo my a2 hasn't come have to use c4y diy



I'll be using mini DS, unless someone will lend me their cube. Deal with it.


----------



## jianziboy (Dec 18, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> I'll be using mini DS, unless someone will lend me their cube. Deal with it.



is mini ds mini diansheng?


----------



## Faz (Dec 18, 2009)

Yes. See you guys in a few hours, I'll bring scrambles and stuff.


----------



## jianziboy (Dec 19, 2009)

lol using internet at melbourne central atm


----------



## Faz (Dec 19, 2009)

Yeah good fun. Got 10.08 avg lolz.


----------



## jianziboy (Dec 20, 2009)

happy birthday feliks


----------



## RainbowBoy (Dec 20, 2009)

Hopefully I will have a chance to organize a meetup.
Anyway, Happy Birthday Faz and Happy cubing


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 20, 2009)

It isn't smart to mention birthdays on the internet.........


----------



## jianziboy (Dec 21, 2009)

i got my v cubes 5,6,7 sadly they are the black set


----------



## TimMc (Dec 21, 2009)

jianziboy said:


> i got my v cubes 5,6,7 sadly they are the black set



lol, sadly?

I've a white 6 and 7. If you really want the white versions, I can trade. 

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Dec 21, 2009)

I have a white v5 barely used, stickers are perfect, if you want, you can trade it for mine.


----------



## jianziboy (Dec 21, 2009)

thanks 4 the offer but nah i'm getting a white set from hong kong


----------



## RainbowBoy (Dec 21, 2009)

I say don't worry about the colours.
Your lucky your parents even let you pay for the whole set!


----------



## Dene (Dec 21, 2009)

Fazzles is a teenager??


----------



## Faz (Dec 21, 2009)

I already was lulz.


----------



## jianziboy (Dec 21, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> I say don't worry about the colours.
> Your lucky your parents even let you pay for the whole set!



lol it was a christmas present from my uncle


----------



## xpboy (Dec 23, 2009)

hi ZB, could you tell me where you buy the rubik's clock? it seems so interesting~


----------



## jianziboy (Dec 24, 2009)

xpboy said:


> hi ZB, could you tell me where you buy the rubik's clock? it seems so interesting~



ZB got it from ebay and r u paul?


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 24, 2009)

^^ yes, he's Paul. And Paul, then you can BLD clock! Also, please do get clock , then it has more chance of being an event. I'm averaging about 30 right now. Hopefully by January I'll have it sub 20. And Paul, I'll buy your super special awesome white a2? I'll bring some money to offer to next meet.


----------



## Faz (Dec 24, 2009)

He will be in China by then.


----------



## jianziboy (Dec 31, 2009)

does any one wanna have a meet up on 10th sunday just races and stuff no scramble sheet


----------



## TimMc (Dec 31, 2009)

@ 10th, I might - it depends if I'm in Melbourne that weekend...

Tim.


----------



## xpboy (Dec 31, 2009)

happy new year all cubers!


----------



## arckuss123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Happy New Year guys


----------



## jianziboy (Jan 2, 2010)

sunday meet up is canceled


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jan 2, 2010)

Hello
Ya, i'm back, with a massive black tan from the beach. 

I'm gonna go to Melbourne Central with Tim (ZB) and Jeremy on Monday 4th of January. 12pm, in food court near Oporto.

Just so you guys know and if you wanna come join us on the 4th that would be awesome.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jan 3, 2010)

Quick reminder for Meetup tomorrow!
Sorry for the double post.
People who are coming:
Me (Anthony)
Tim (ZB_FTW!!!)
Jeremy 
Anh (arckuss123) -Really hope you can come mans

If you want to come. please read the top post.


This is the first double post i have made by the way


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 3, 2010)

Double posting isn't too bad like that ^^. You just wanted to kind of bump, for people to see. I hope some others turn up. I need some questions about bld, and anyone really, apart from the 3 already coming can help. Well, most people would know a bit about it.


----------



## jianziboy (Jan 3, 2010)

zb if u have 3x3 stickers bring to meet up if they are not all there still bring them i wanna buy some


----------



## xpboy (Jan 9, 2010)

do we still have meetup at 10th? i am flying back to china at 11th


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm not sure, I don't think so. I don't think I can do the 10th anyway. Are you going to be coming back to Australia Paul?


----------



## jianziboy (Jan 9, 2010)

no meet up on the 10th unless you want one


----------



## jianziboy (Jan 9, 2010)

meet up is on i think tim2 can come


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 9, 2010)

Hmm... I currently have to completely different things I can maybe go to. 
I'll try to cancel the other so I can come. How many people do you think? I won't come if there will be 3 or less.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jan 9, 2010)

jianziboy said:


> meet up is on i think tim2 can come



Since when? And can you punctuate your sentence correctly? People can take it two totally different ways.


----------



## TimMc (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm available to attend.

Tim.


----------



## xpboy (Jan 9, 2010)

sorry, i may not attend, to much things need to be down at these two days, and i am not coming back :-(


----------



## jianziboy (Jan 9, 2010)

The meet up is off because not many people


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jan 9, 2010)

jianziboy said:


> The meet up is off because not many people



:fp


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jan 9, 2010)

xpboy said:


> sorry, i may not attend, to much things need to be down at these two days, and i am not coming back :-(



, Your not coming back?!?!?!?!?!?! Oh Noes! Who will challenge me for BLD now?!?!?!


----------



## Faz (Jan 11, 2010)

Ahem. (Says the guy who totally sucks at bld and never practises but is competing at the comp)


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 11, 2010)

What?!?! Paul? I thought you were just going for a short time! Matt, have you improved at multi, and if so, how many cubes? We need someone who can give Australia and alright record!

Oh yer, I couldn't come to the meetup yesterday anyway. Sorry.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jan 11, 2010)

Who wants a meetup just before the comp
+before suffering the days of going back to school.

Tim2?
Jeremy?


----------



## boredommm23 (Jan 11, 2010)

Sorry I must have missed something.
Comp? When's that?


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jan 11, 2010)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17059&highlight=melbourne+summer+open

Go Register!


----------



## jianziboy (Jan 11, 2010)

i wanna meet up before suffering at school


----------



## pappas (Jan 15, 2010)

Anyone up for a meetup any time soon?


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jan 15, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> Anyone up for a meetup any time soon?



Yes please


----------



## TimMc (Jan 15, 2010)

Meetup Sunday the 17th January at noon. Melbourne Central Food Court (usual place).



Tim.


----------



## jianziboy (Jan 15, 2010)

I'll come for sure 

GOOD NEW :Getting close to summer open

BAD NEW:Getting close to school


----------



## Faz (Jan 16, 2010)

Yep, tomorrow sounds great. I'll be there!

Bring the stickers


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm coming


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 16, 2010)

Hmmm? Meetup? Okay, I'll come. Jeremy, can you bring my magic? Cool.

Oh yeah, faz, you might want to try my storebought (bought yesterday).

I used Thrawst and Pestvic's method of breaking in, plus my method, and cleaned it out, and siliconed it overnight, and it's really turning well. Hopefully by this weekend I'll prefer it over my type f for the comp. Is yours better, (sub 11 averagable?)
So far we have Anthony, Faz, Jeremy, Tim, Me, Nick? and um.. guy who has Edison? And Ninja might turn up. Sounds good. Scrambles?


----------



## jianziboy (Jan 16, 2010)

if no one brings scrambles i will bring some


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jan 16, 2010)

Jeremy If I bring some fishing line can you make some magic string for me?


----------



## jianziboy (Jan 16, 2010)

yes but i will make it at my house not the meet up because i will need a big ruler


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jan 16, 2010)

I can't come, have something else on. On a side note, I have my popbuying order and c4y order now. The cubes are so good. Look out sub-13 a12 .


----------



## Faz (Jan 17, 2010)

Me, David, Tim, getting there at 1. Nick may be coming too.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 17, 2010)

Ok, I'll come around 1 then. I'll bring my Maru, if anyone wants to buy it. $10 (used to be $9, but I don't want coins). Faz, can you bring the Mefferts 4x4 piece with a green tile (white body). And also, I'll bring money for the cube I was buying from you. Can you bring the cube?


----------



## Faz (Jan 17, 2010)

Nick is already there. I'm heading in, and Tim and David are too.


----------



## NanoCuber (Jan 27, 2010)

When do you think the next meetup will be?


----------



## TimMc (Jan 27, 2010)

NanoCuber said:


> When do you think the next meetup will be?



Probably a few weeks from now. But anyone can arrange a meetup.

Tim.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Feb 2, 2010)

Selling Puzzles.
Maru 2x2
Dian Sheng(old)
Rubiks 360
C4Y 3x3x4
Mirror Blocks
Mini DianSheng
Snake

Lemme know if your interested. When we have a meetup you can trade/purchase them.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 2, 2010)

RainbowBoy said:


> Dian Sheng(old)
> C4Y 3x3x4
> Mirror Blocks.
> 
> Lemme know if your interested. When we have a meetup you can trade/purchase them.


The lot for 20?


----------



## RainbowBoy (Feb 2, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> RainbowBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Dian Sheng(old)
> ...



Done!


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 4, 2010)

Not Sunday the 8th (this Sunday) but next Sunday, 14th (it is the 14th right?)
Meetup. 12:0o, Melbourne central. Post if you're interested.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Feb 4, 2010)

Yea, I'm not busy that day so I'll go.
Bring money


----------



## pappas (Feb 4, 2010)

I cant go to any meetups for a while I've got 3 lots of basketball plus rowing and school work on weekends. Also Tim kinda suggested a meetup for Saturday the 13th. I'll leave you guys to sort it out.


----------



## Faz (Feb 4, 2010)

Saturday the 13th. Can't make sunday meetups. Tim will be giving out the haiyans next saturday, or he can post them to you guys.


----------



## pappas (Feb 4, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Saturday the 13th. Can't make sunday meetups. Tim will be giving out the haiyans next saturday, or he can post them to you guys.



Feliks can you get mine for me, and then give them to me at school or something? That would be good.


----------



## Faz (Feb 4, 2010)

Sure. Lol have to be subtle at school.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 4, 2010)

Um... as usual, I have cricket that day, so I might get there around one (if everything runs smoothly). And does Tim have the Haiyan's yet? They might not come by then, if they were mailed 3 days after the comp.

^^^yeah, lol. Suspicious bags. And Pappas won a fair few as well. Maybe after school  Btw, are they pre assembled?


----------



## RainbowBoy (Feb 4, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Saturday the 13th. Can't make sunday meetups. Tim will be giving out the haiyans next saturday, or he can post them to you guys.
> ...


Good idea...
Says a poor cuber with no Haiyan cube 
....................................


----------



## RainbowBoy (Feb 4, 2010)

Selling Puzzles.
Eastsheen 2x2
Dian Sheng(old)
Rubiks 360
C4Y 3x3x4
Mirror Blocks
Mini DianSheng
Snake
East Sheen 4x4 clone
Sticker Set
Type C 

More puzzles to sell 
Sorry for the double post.


----------



## NanoCuber (Feb 4, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Saturday the 13th. Can't make sunday meetups. Tim will be giving out the haiyans next saturday, or he can post them to you guys.



Yeah I'll come if it's on the Saturday too.

about the Type C is it 1st model or second?


----------



## RainbowBoy (Feb 5, 2010)

NanoCuber said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Saturday the 13th. Can't make sunday meetups. Tim will be giving out the haiyans next saturday, or he can post them to you guys.
> ...



1st


----------



## jianziboy (Feb 5, 2010)

i'll buy 3x3x4


----------



## RainbowBoy (Feb 5, 2010)

jianziboy said:


> i'll buy 3x3x4



It's Sold to ZB sorry.

But I do have left:
East Sheen 2x2
Snake
East Sheen 4x4 clone

Square-1 stickers


----------



## jianziboy (Feb 5, 2010)

selling eastsheen 4x4 $5 rubik's 5x5 $6


----------



## joey (Feb 5, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Sure. Lol have to be subtle at school.



hehe.

Feriks, just send me mine k.


----------



## jianziboy (Feb 6, 2010)

i'll come to meet up but leeaving at 4 for chinese new years


----------



## TimMc (Feb 8, 2010)

The cubes have arrived from Hai Yan! 

Please check your emails and reply ASAP.

Tim.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Feb 8, 2010)

I'll buy someone's Haiyan Cube. Felik's? Nick?


----------



## richardzhang (Feb 8, 2010)

Ill buy one too.


----------



## Faz (Feb 8, 2010)

Depends how good they are >_>


----------



## joey (Feb 8, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Depends how good they are >_>


Faz, it's my birthday on tommorow or something like that.


----------



## jianziboy (Feb 8, 2010)

i buy if i can


----------



## TimMc (Feb 8, 2010)

RainbowBoy said:


> I'll buy someone's Haiyan Cube. Felik's? Nick?



I'd recommend buying them off Hai Yan Zhuang instead. :fp

Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 8, 2010)

I can't wait for this weekend XD. And do the cubes come with 2 sets of stickers, like the Haiyan's cube on popbuying? because I have 2 cubes I need to sticker, and I was wondering if I'll be able to sticker a cube with the leftover. If you don't understand, http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.Tape_A_HaiYan_3x3x3_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_Black-28303 shows 3x6 stickers, is that how they came?


----------



## TimMc (Feb 8, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> I can't wait for this weekend XD. And do the cubes come with 2 sets of stickers, like the Haiyan's cube on popbuying?



There's just enough stickers for one set per cube. They came with boxes that need to be assembled too. I think the idea is that I assemble them as prizes.

But would you guys prefer them unassembled so that you can tune them yourself?

Tim.


----------



## pappas (Feb 8, 2010)

TimMc said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > I can't wait for this weekend XD. And do the cubes come with 2 sets of stickers, like the Haiyan's cube on popbuying?
> ...



Yeah I'd like one of mine unassemled please. Thanks.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 8, 2010)

TimMc said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > I can't wait for this weekend XD. And do the cubes come with 2 sets of stickers, like the Haiyan's cube on popbuying?
> ...



I sent you an email. White, and not assembled thanks.


----------



## TimMc (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi All,

Just another update, the cubes are:
- 11 Type AV (White)
- 8 Type Aii (White)
- 13 Type AV (Black)

There don't appear to be any Haiyan cubes, but free from Haiyan nonetheless 

If you've a different preference, just email me 

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Feb 9, 2010)

You sure the av's aren't haiyan Tim? From what I hear, they are very similar in feel.


----------



## TimMc (Feb 9, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> You sure the av's aren't haiyan Tim? From what I hear, they are very similar in feel.



3 black assembled: http://cubehaiyan.com/index.php?gOo=goods_details.dwt&goodsid=167

3 white assembled: http://cubehaiyan.com/index.php?gOo=goods_details.dwt&goodsid=168

There's definitely 8 white Type Aii, but I'm not sure if the other 18 cubes are Type AV or "Haiyan's Cube - Memory" (same?).

I couldn't see any http://cubehaiyan.com/index.php?gOo=goods_details.dwt&goodsid=169

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Feb 9, 2010)

From what I can see with the pictures, and my a-V I think that Haiyan-memory cubes are Type A-V's, but I'm not 100 percent sure.

What is going on here lol.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Feb 11, 2010)

Meetup still set for This saturday?
13th February?


----------



## Faz (Feb 11, 2010)

Yes of course.

Nick and I will probably be there ~1:30, due to sport in the morning. I probably have to leave earlyish too.

Tim: do you understand about the haiyan-memory and all the other stuff?

I'll go on msn and explain if you want.
I'll have 2 of the polished complimentary black ones, but Nick can have the other polished black one. I'll just have an A-V black unassembled to replace it.


----------



## pappas (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't know what time I'll be there, but I'll try to make it, rowing is from 8:00-12:00, and I will have to leave early because of basketball.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Feb 11, 2010)

If anyone will be there are 12, let me know so I can come around about that time.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 12, 2010)

Yeah^ I won't be, but I'm interested in what time everyone else will be.

Anthony: 12
Nick: 1:30
Faz: 1:30
Me: 1:30? Will try to get there as soon as cricket ends, but it's an away game, and quite far away. May be 20 minutes on either side.
Ninja: ?
TimMc: ?
Matt: 1:30


----------



## Faz (Feb 12, 2010)

Add ninja to that, and TimMc, and possibly some others, not sure.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Feb 12, 2010)

I'll get there at 1:30
I just remembered i got friggin tutor.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 12, 2010)

RainbowBoy said:


> I'll get there at 1:30
> I just remembered i got friggin tutor.



I thought you were doing it on Thursday instead? Oh well, I won't rush then. We'll change it to 1:30 meetup, because most of the people so far are only getting there then.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Feb 12, 2010)

Ill be there at 1:30.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Feb 13, 2010)

Someone got my BlindFolds??
Didn't Find em when i was packing up to leave. :S


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 13, 2010)

ARRRGGG!!! :fp to me. I have too identical bld's in my bag. One of which I'm guessing is yours. However, you said mine was comfy, and yours wasn't. Aren't they the same?


----------



## RainbowBoy (Feb 13, 2010)

yours is more poofy


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 14, 2010)

No, they're both poofy. Next meetup. Btw, I LOVE MIRROR BLOCKS. That was a great buy. But the 360 is seriously pissing me off. I managed to solve all but the green ball, then a friend came over and released the balls back in. Plus, the centre circle keeps getting jammed with the silver button things holding it back.

Edit: And the white AV has become my main cube, except for the fact it pops too much. It pops like, 1/5.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Feb 15, 2010)

The aII that ninja Gave me is so awesome!
One of the best cubes I have ever solved! Ninga: You rock


----------



## Faz (Feb 15, 2010)

ninja* >_>


----------



## jianziboy (Feb 20, 2010)

anyone got a 4x4 that i can buy or trade?


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 24, 2010)

I have 2, but I'm not sure which is better. I probably prefer my Mefferts, but I might sell it too you. How much? Or we could go with a cube and some money for my 4x4. So I think I'd trade/sell my Mefferts (tiled, white body) rather than my mini qj.


----------



## jianziboy (Feb 24, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> I have 2, but I'm not sure which is better. I probably prefer my Mefferts, but I might sell it too you. How much? Or we could go with a cube and some money for my 4x4. So I think I'd trade/sell my Mefferts (tiled, white body) rather than my mini qj.



$10 - $20


----------



## jianziboy (Feb 24, 2010)

anyone want cube for $9 there bad not like $2 cube there plastic is quite thick
quite good for modding there like rubik's store boughts


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 24, 2010)

jianziboy said:


> anyone want cube for $9 there bad not like $2 cube there plastic is quite thick
> quite good for modding there like rubik's store boughts



Did it come in a cylinder, say "World's smoothest magic cube"?
If so, pm me.
But about the tiled, white body Mefferts 4x4, I'll do an average tomorrow with my mini qj, then my Mefferts, and will sel the Mefferts if it looses for say, $18?


----------



## jianziboy (Feb 24, 2010)

i'll buy it


----------



## Faz (Mar 1, 2010)

Anyone up for a meetup this long weekend?

Sat, Sun or Mon?


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Mar 1, 2010)

sat, I have a bye


----------



## Faz (Mar 1, 2010)

Sat sounds good to me.


----------



## pappas (Mar 1, 2010)

Saturday works for me.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm good for Saturday
I don't think i can come because my mum is pissed because I didn't do my homework and that cubing and meetups are a waste of time.
Comps are a maybe for me now.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 1, 2010)

Yep, Saturday. Cricket's over.


----------



## Faz (Mar 2, 2010)

Anyone up for Sunday - cos then David can come.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Mar 2, 2010)

I would prefer Saturday. I might make it to Sunday.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 2, 2010)

Don't think I can make it on Sunday.  That's right in the middle of the long weekend, so for people going somewhere, it isn't very convenient. However I wouldn't mind racing, now that David bought a clock...


----------



## TimMc (Mar 2, 2010)

I can try to make it either day.

I still have cubes for David, Luke, Viet, and I think Tim Major.

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Mar 3, 2010)

So, Saturday it is? I can bring some scrambles, and can stay for a while. I'll tell ninja.


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 3, 2010)

I may of came, but I'm busy this weekend.


----------



## jianziboy (Mar 3, 2010)

i'll come 
PS i got my yj 4x4 i might sell it or trade it


----------



## jianziboy (Mar 3, 2010)

cubes for sale/trade
-eastsheen 4x4
-rubik's 5x5
-mf8 white square 1
-3x3x5 extened
-2 magic cubes
-mini ds
-type a2 white

you can buy/trade


----------



## TimMc (Mar 3, 2010)

Saturday is ok.

But please *be warned* that there is a rally at 12 outside the state library opposite Melbourne Central. It's to protest the Australian Internet Filtering

Tim.


----------



## BruceCubing28 (Mar 3, 2010)

i can make it saturday or sunday. also where will the meet up be held?


----------



## jianziboy (Mar 3, 2010)

BruceCubing28 said:


> i can make it saturday or sunday. also where will the meet up be held?



it's held at melbourne central


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Mar 4, 2010)

jianziboy said:


> BruceCubing28 said:
> 
> 
> > i can make it saturday or sunday. also where will the meet up be held?
> ...



To be more specific, it's in front of Oporto at the food court.


----------



## pappas (Mar 4, 2010)

On the highest level btw ^^. I'm looking foward to a pyraminx race.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 4, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> On the highest level btw ^^. I'm looking foward to a pyraminx race.



Yeah, this should be good. I average high 7s, you average high 8s right? And faz averages low 7s I think.

Pappas, do you use Youtube Oka? (2 edges under a tip, bottom centres, third edge, then alg?


----------



## Faz (Mar 4, 2010)

Pappas - 7s avg
Me - 6s


----------



## pappas (Mar 4, 2010)

Yeah I use Oka but it's my own variation of it I think. I'll show you on Saturday. 6.04 a12 yesterday.


----------



## BruceCubing28 (Mar 4, 2010)

i know it may sound like a stupid question but what exactly is melbourne central?


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Mar 4, 2010)

Its like a shopping centre with a train stop there


----------



## BruceCubing28 (Mar 4, 2010)

ah ok. so whats the train station called? also what time during the day will it be?


----------



## Faz (Mar 4, 2010)

Aah, you haven't been to one before.

Generally we get there at about 12pm, and people stay from 3-6 or whenever they have to leave. We are basically in the foot court. The train station is Melbourne Central - its on the city loop.

So
Me
Tim
ZB
Luke
Nick
Matt
Ninja?
Wai?


----------



## BruceCubing28 (Mar 4, 2010)

thanks. well yep ill definetly be there. also will mossimo be there? i need to get his 6x6 back to him.


----------



## Faz (Mar 4, 2010)

Umm, he was at the last meetup, I'm not sure if he'll be here.


----------



## BruceCubing28 (Mar 4, 2010)

well if hes not there il leave the cube with one of you guys. as you live closer and i cant make it to most meetups.


----------



## BruceCubing28 (Mar 4, 2010)

quick question. does anyone know if there is any other cubers who live in sunbury?


----------



## NanoCuber (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm comin'


----------



## Zubon (Mar 4, 2010)

Any meetups planned from March 20th to April 2nd? I'll be in Melbourne during that time and would love to have some races with some fellow Melbourne cubers. I only average low 20's so I won't impress you guys too much. 

If anyone wants anything ordered from Tribox (they have great stickers) without having to pay international shipping, I could get it for you. Or if you want any genuine Gentosha puzzles (void, floppy, tower cube), I can bring some for about $12 AU. If you have money, I can get genuine JSKs for about $25 AU. Not trying to start a business or anything, just if you want, I can bring stuff from Japan.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Mar 4, 2010)

I don't think it would be worth it since I won't be there  jk. Yeah, there probably will be a meetup during that time, I'm sure faz will be happy to plan it for you.


----------



## Faz (Mar 4, 2010)

Hmm, maybe March 27th or something - after this one.

I'm also quite sick today, but I'll probably still be there tomorrow.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Mar 5, 2010)

Is the meetup tomorrow?


----------



## Faz (Mar 5, 2010)

yes


----------



## jianziboy (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm coming to the meet up


----------



## NanoCuber (Mar 5, 2010)

what time should i get there?


----------



## jianziboy (Mar 5, 2010)

around 12:00 that the time i will be there


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 5, 2010)

Well the original plan was I would be away this weekend, but that has changed today. If I knew I wasn't going to be doing anything on this weekend ealier, I might of came. I'll give this a miss I think.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm getting to Melbourne Central around 11:32. See you guys there.


----------



## jianziboy (Mar 5, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> jianziboy said:
> 
> 
> > when did u start?
> ...



i've been cubing longer than you i started in May 2009


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 5, 2010)

jianziboy said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > jianziboy said:
> ...



Is it just me, or was that comment not a question, and 64 pages ago?  I sound like such a douche.


----------



## Faz (Mar 6, 2010)

Great meetup - alot of trading lol. I just got home, having left Melbourne Central nearly 2 hours ago :fp

I walked from Glenferrie station all the way home, as there were no trams, and that took me about an hour.


----------



## jianziboy (Mar 6, 2010)

a lot of trading i got
4 c4y diys 
rubik's storebought
ds
qj 4x4
east 4x4
mffrt4x4


----------



## pappas (Mar 6, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Great meetup - alot of trading lol. I just got home, having left Melbourne Central nearly 2 hours ago :fp
> 
> I walked from Glenferrie station all the way home, as there were no trams, and that took me about an hour.


You should have gone too Kooyong like I said.


----------



## Faz (Mar 6, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Great meetup - alot of trading lol. I just got home, having left Melbourne Central nearly 2 hours ago :fp
> ...



there still wouldn't have been any trams though.


----------



## Dene (Mar 6, 2010)

Silly billy fazzles


----------



## Faz (Mar 6, 2010)

Ya, there was a massive hailstorm today Denezls.


----------



## Dene (Mar 6, 2010)

Today I looked at bubbling mud.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Mar 6, 2010)

Lol, fail faz. Get wet enough?


----------



## jianziboy (Mar 8, 2010)

selling/trading yj 4x4 (vcube mechanism )


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 9, 2010)

Yeah, good meetup. I have results if anyone wants. I've only worked out my 3x3 average (19.3). I'll give results to anyone who wants them.


----------



## jianziboy (Mar 15, 2010)

anyone want a meetup on saturday 20th or sunday 21st??


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 15, 2010)

jianziboy said:


> anyone want a meetup on saturday 20th or sunday 21st??



No, next weekend, not this one please.


----------



## jianziboy (Mar 15, 2010)

ok


----------



## Faz (Mar 15, 2010)

Next one for Zubon. 27th or 28th - School will be over <3


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 15, 2010)

Maby I'll come along aswell , I'll see.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Mar 15, 2010)

If you want to have it in the Philippines, I can come .


----------



## NanoCuber (Mar 15, 2010)

yeah, that would work for me.


----------



## Zubon (Mar 15, 2010)

Awesome, I would love a meetup on 27th or 28th!

Should I bring a stackmat?
I'm traveling light but would anyone want anything from Japan? Or want to see any cubes or puzzles from my collection? I've got a lot of stuff...


----------



## NanoCuber (Mar 15, 2010)

Try and bring a 2x2 Tower if you have one


----------



## Faz (Mar 16, 2010)

Bring exotic puzzles (Not to sell, just to play with )


----------



## RainbowBoy (Mar 16, 2010)

Yes, yes bring your stack mat.
YES for meetup, had several BLD successes and made $20 from my family bet to see if i could do BLD XDD.
Suck that ZB_FTW


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Mar 16, 2010)

Well I got the AuR, so suck that RainbowBoy . pretty fail record though.....


----------



## aronpm (Mar 16, 2010)

RainbowBoy said:


> Yes, yes bring your stack mat.
> YES for meetup, had several BLD successes and made $20 from my family bet to see if i could do BLD XDD.
> Suck that ZB_FTW



Since he's banned, I'll respond for him.

He's been practising BLD. A lot.


----------



## Faz (Mar 16, 2010)

aronpm said:


> RainbowBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, yes bring your stack mat.
> ...



Yeah, from what I've heard, he's getting half decent at Multi, and has had a few close 4bld DNF's.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Mar 16, 2010)

aronpm said:


> RainbowBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, yes bring your stack mat.
> ...



Banned?


----------



## Faz (Mar 16, 2010)

For posting here
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19834


----------



## Luigimamo (Mar 16, 2010)

if can come i'll buy 3x3x5 extended, maybe, depends on the price
hopefully i can come


----------



## Zubon (Mar 16, 2010)

NanoCuber said:


> Try and bring a 2x2 Tower if you have one




Sure, Ill bring one.

I can bring maybe a cubic 3x3x5, some of the 'crazy' cubes, 3x3x3 shape variations, skewb based puzzles or any 3x3x3s you guys would like to try out (taiyan, haiyan, edison etc...). But my suitcase size is limited...


----------



## Faz (Mar 16, 2010)

Yeah, I would like to try out a Dayan


----------



## NanoCuber (Mar 16, 2010)

Oh Please bring an edison, that would be awesome


----------



## jianziboy (Mar 16, 2010)

zb has a edison


----------



## RainbowBoy (Mar 18, 2010)

Feliks can you bring your shock oil lube next meet


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 19, 2010)

jianziboy said:


> zb has a edison


I'll bring it.



RainbowBoy said:


> Feliks can you bring your shock oil lube next meet



Yes, I wouldn't mind some in my mini QJ if that was alright with you?


----------



## pappas (Mar 19, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> jianziboy said:
> 
> 
> > zb has a edison
> ...



Feliks only has a little bit so I doubt he'll let you use much if any. On the other hand I'm getting a whole bottle soon.


----------



## Faz (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, you can use a bit.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Mar 19, 2010)

Do Bunnings sell Shock oil lube?


----------



## Luigimamo (Mar 19, 2010)

when is the next meet-up ??


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 19, 2010)

27th or 28th.


----------



## Zubon (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm in Melbourne now. I brought my stackmat, Haiyan, Dayan, Edison, Type AV, Crazy 4x4, Crazy 2x3x3, 3x3x5 and tower cube. If the meeting is on the 27th or 28th, I'm there!

EDIT: It is looking like the 27th will be best for me. Popbuying actually sent me 2 crazy 2x3x3s when I only ordered one so if anyone wants one, I can give it to you for free on the 27th.


----------



## Luigimamo (Mar 20, 2010)

27th should be ok for me i'm desperate to get my lost 6x6 back
and thanks luke for handing it in!



Zubon said:


> I'm in Melbourne now. I brought my stackmat, Haiyan, Dayan, Edison, Type AV, Crazy 4x4, Crazy 2x3x3, 3x3x5 and tower cube. If the meeting is on the 27th or 28th, I'm there!



How many Edisons did you get? I might buy one

also what time should i get to melbourne central??


----------



## TimMc (Mar 20, 2010)

27th 

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Mar 20, 2010)

27th is fine with me.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm good for 27th


----------



## Luigimamo (Mar 21, 2010)

thats should be cool for most people because its the first day of the holidays
im cool with that, but what time ?


----------



## jianziboy (Mar 21, 2010)

I'll come 
Zubon if u have edisons for sale i'll buy it at the meetup

felliks plz remember to bring the mefferts piece


MOSSIMO
At:12.00


----------



## Faz (Mar 21, 2010)

Just a white center piece?


----------



## Luigimamo (Mar 21, 2010)

hey how'd you know my name ???

EDIT: Ill buy edison as well


----------



## RainbowBoy (Mar 21, 2010)

Luigimamo said:


> hey how'd you know my name ???
> 
> EDIT: Ill buy edison as well



From the comp


----------



## Luigimamo (Mar 21, 2010)

i was talking about jianziboy but who are you ? (rainbowboy)


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 21, 2010)

Zubon said:


> I'm in Melbourne now. I brought my stackmat, Haiyan, Dayan, Edison, Type AV, Crazy 4x4, Crazy 2x3x3, 3x3x5 and tower cube. If the meeting is on the 27th or 28th, I'm there!
> 
> EDIT: It is looking like the 27th will be best for me. Popbuying actually sent me 2 crazy 2x3x3s when I only ordered one so if anyone wants one, I can give it to you for free on the 27th.



I know you said give it away, but I'll buy it for $5?


----------



## jianziboy (Mar 21, 2010)

yes just the center piece (feliks)
MOSSIMO
your name is easy to remember and i get in my italian hw once it a while
+
i remember you from the comp and meet up
+
you have a wca page


----------



## Luigimamo (Mar 22, 2010)

jianziboy said:


> MOSSIMO
> your name is easy to remember and i get in my italian hw once it a while
> +
> i remember you from the comp and meet up
> ...


I added the link *after* you posted that my name was moss


----------



## Zubon (Mar 22, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> I know you said give it away, but I'll buy it for $5?



I'm not interested in making any money from fellow cubers so I'll give the crazy 2x3x3 away for free as I didn't pay any money for it. I can buy Edison cubes any time in Japan so of someone really badly wants one, I can sell them mine at cost price and buy another one when I go back to Japan. But they are not cheap cubes...

The 27th sounds great for me.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 22, 2010)

Zubon said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > I know you said give it away, but I'll buy it for $5?
> ...



I meant, if more than one person is keen, I'll buy it for $5. But can I 'bags' the Crazy 2x3x3. Can't wait for meet.


----------



## jianziboy (Mar 22, 2010)

zubon i bag your edison for sale how much tho?


----------



## Zubon (Mar 22, 2010)

jianziboy said:


> zubon i bag your edison for sale how much tho?



We can talk about that on the 27th.

If so many people want Edison cubes, I should have brought a lot of them for you guys. It would have been good to save on the exchange rate and save on shipping.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 22, 2010)

I'll sell my Edison. $15. It has Cubesmith stickers freshly put on. It needs cleaning out and lubing, plus maybe tensioning. I could do this for you, but I'd raise the price, because I really clean it out, lube it and tension it thoroughly, and can take me around an hour. I'd raise it to $20 if you wanted me to do that.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Mar 23, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> I'll sell my Edison. $15. It has Cubesmith stickers freshly put on. It needs cleaning out and lubing, plus maybe tensioning. I could do this for you, but I'd raise the price, because I really clean it out, lube it and tension it thoroughly, and can take me around an hour. I'd raise it to $20 if you wanted me to do that.



*sigggghhhhhhhhhh*
If only I had the money


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 23, 2010)

RainbowBoy said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > I'll sell my Edison. $15. It has Cubesmith stickers freshly put on. It needs cleaning out and lubing, plus maybe tensioning. I could do this for you, but I'd raise the price, because I really clean it out, lube it and tension it thoroughly, and can take me around an hour. I'd raise it to $20 if you wanted me to do that.
> ...



I could trade... What do you have?


----------



## Luigimamo (Mar 23, 2010)

should i bring my gigaminx


----------



## jianziboy (Mar 23, 2010)

yes you should lol please bring it


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 23, 2010)

Luigimamo said:


> should i bring my gigaminx



Yes. Please do. Definitely. Yes. Ok?


----------



## RainbowBoy (Mar 23, 2010)

Bringing a friend along to the meetup


----------



## jianziboy (Mar 23, 2010)

cubing friend or just random friend>?


----------



## Luigimamo (Mar 23, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Luigimamo said:
> 
> 
> > should i bring my gigaminx
> ...



Ok ill bring it but its a bit late to note that its not exactly working properly at the moment. Its got a corner broken

Also does anyone have a spare corner for a v cube 5??
because ironicly thats broken as well


----------



## Luigimamo (Mar 23, 2010)

i might bring a cubing friend to a meetup next next week because he has chinese school this saturday
BTW hes only knows beginner


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm not saying that I'm definately going, but my rubik's 4x4 is in pieces. The core is broken so I'm not putting it back together. Even if the core was fine, I want the thing out of my sight.
So whoever wants rubik's 4x4 pieces can have them.

I ordered a lot of puzzles just yesterday, so I won't get my new 4x4 for days to come. Does anyone have a 4x4 I can buy, a decent 4x4?


----------



## Faz (Mar 25, 2010)

So we have

Me
Tim
ZB
David
Nick 
Zubon
Zane?
Mossimo +1
Anthony +1
Jeremy

I'll ask ninja.


----------



## Luigimamo (Mar 25, 2010)

does anyone have a spare V cube 5 corner??

also my friend cant go


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 25, 2010)

Just to tell you, Anthony is on the verge of quitting, so bring money incase he does quit. I'm saying this because I'm not sure he's going to sign into this forum again.


----------



## Luigimamo (Mar 25, 2010)

why is he quitting


----------



## jianziboy (Mar 25, 2010)

mossy can i try fix your 4x4? i just get very bored a lot

FELIKS please remember to bring the meffert white center piece thanks


----------



## Luigimamo (Mar 25, 2010)

jianziboy said:


> mossy can i try fix your 4x4? i just get very bored a lot



sure ill bring it, its middle layers are locked up and i cant get it working
its mini QJ if that helps ...

so is anyone selling edisons ?? please i will buy new ones if possible

yahh just ordered white 4x4 from mefferts and MF8 teraminx from popbuying
sweet ! now i just need a flowerminx and a tetraminx to complete my minx collection (apart from holey megaminx which barely counts)


----------



## jianziboy (Mar 25, 2010)

the qj problem is a easy to fix problem


----------



## jianziboy (Mar 25, 2010)

can you also bring your rubik's 4x4 as well


----------



## Luigimamo (Mar 25, 2010)

i dont have a rubiks 4x4


----------



## NanoCuber (Mar 25, 2010)

Feliks add me to the list and my friend Josh (cubing friend), thanks.
And ZB, I'll buy the Edison for $20 if you clean and lube and stuff, thanks.


----------



## jianziboy (Mar 25, 2010)

sorry mossy got mixed up with zane


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 25, 2010)

Feliks, at this stage you can remove the question mark from behind my name on the list.
So where abouts at Melbourne central and about what time do we meet their and depart?


----------



## Luigimamo (Mar 25, 2010)

oops just remebered that i was going to buy a qj timer on popbuying :fp
i should of had ordered it with teraminx
also does anyone know if theres any difference in quality for MF8 teraminx and C4U teraminx??

this will be the second meetup ive been to so i dont know what time to leave actually
but you should get to melb centeral at 12:00
as for where it is i am just relying on my dad to drive me there

outside oporto?


----------



## NanoCuber (Mar 25, 2010)

Moss:I think the MF8 Teraminx is bigger, but I'm not sure about the quality
Zane:In the upper food court next to oporto


----------



## Luigimamo (Mar 25, 2010)

NanoCuber said:


> Moss:I think the MF8 Teraminx is bigger, but I'm not sure about the quality
> Zane:In the upper food court next to oporto



just as well because my hands are massive !


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 25, 2010)

I've just finished skimming through this entire thread. It is amazing to see the change from first 5 pages to latest 5 pages. Faz just seemed to pop in out of nowhere, and immediately be one of the fastest. Interesting read.


----------



## Luigimamo (Mar 25, 2010)

thats like 139 pages how long did it take you

we should print this off and sell it as a book


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 25, 2010)

Luigimamo said:


> thats like 139 pages how long did it take you
> 
> we should print this off and sell it as a book



I skimmed through it. It took about 3 hours, but I wasn't constantly reading it. If I was constantly reading it, and all pages were formed into one, it would probably have taken 1, maybe 1 and a half hours max. And who would want to read this as a book :fp

Edit: Actually, all posts are so small, this would probably take 20 mins max.


----------



## Luigimamo (Mar 25, 2010)

i stand corrected

can not wait for teraminx yahhhhh


----------



## pappas (Mar 25, 2010)

At the meetup tomorrow I'll be giving away:
-Rubiks 4x4
-C4U cube with type C core
-Rubiks Storebrought with C4U stickers.
Giving them all away for free because they aren't that good and they never get used. If you want one just post here or PM me. It's only for people in Melbourne btw. Also only one per person.


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 25, 2010)

I think Jeremy would want the 4x4.


----------



## Luigimamo (Mar 26, 2010)

When will we go home?


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 26, 2010)

When will we get there?


----------



## Luigimamo (Mar 26, 2010)

We have to get there at 12:00


----------



## jianziboy (Mar 26, 2010)

i bag the rubik's 4x4


----------



## pappas (Mar 26, 2010)

Jeromy-
Most people come at around 12:00 and leave around 4:00-5:00. You can come when ever you want.


----------



## Luigimamo (Mar 26, 2010)

sweet


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 26, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> At the meetup tomorrow I'll be giving away:
> -Rubiks 4x4
> -C4U cube with type C core
> -Rubiks Storebrought with C4U stickers.
> Giving them all away for free because they aren't that good and they never get used. If you want one just post here or PM me. It's only for people in Melbourne btw. Also only one per person.



I want to mod another storebought, so can I have yours? And I wouldn't mind the cube4you cube with C core, but is that too greedy?


----------



## Faz (Mar 26, 2010)

If anyone wants to buy/trade stuff, I have

Mefferts 4x4
Maru 2x2
Lanlan 4x4
Alpha-1 no stickers.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 26, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Maru 2x2
> Lanlan 4x4



I am interested in these two. More so, the lanlan. Have you modded it?


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 26, 2010)

I am interested in buying the Mefferts 4x4.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Mar 26, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> If anyone wants to buy/trade stuff, I have
> 
> Mefferts 4x4
> Maru 2x2
> ...



I'll buy/trade your mefferts.

See whos better deal, me or Zane.


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 26, 2010)

RainbowBoy said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone wants to buy/trade stuff, I have
> ...



Do you wanna fight about this?
Joking .


----------



## jianziboy (Mar 26, 2010)

hey feliks i will trade you a yj 4x4 for your lan lan 4x4


----------



## jianziboy (Mar 26, 2010)

if anyone wants a magic i'll trade it


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 26, 2010)

jianziboy said:


> if anyone wants a magic i'll trade it



$5? or a mini DS and a DS, plus a 360, and a mirror blocks.


----------



## jianziboy (Mar 26, 2010)

you mean a magic for a mini ds, normal ds, 360, mirror blocks

or i just pick one?


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 26, 2010)

jianziboy said:


> you mean a magic for a mini ds, normal ds, 360, mirror blocks
> 
> or i just pick one?



A magic for $5.

or a magic for a Rubik's 360, mini DS, regular DS, and mirror blocks.


----------



## jianziboy (Mar 26, 2010)

i'll take option 2


----------



## RainbowBoy (Mar 26, 2010)

Selling megaminx, diansheng, A V, Aii, snake and eastsheen 4x4 with tiles. Let me know and i'll tell you price.


----------



## jianziboy (Mar 26, 2010)

i'll buy the Master pyramorphinx


----------



## Zubon (Mar 26, 2010)

See you all at 12 in the Melbourne Central upper food court next to oporto.

Looking forward to learning a lot from you guys.


----------



## Faz (Mar 26, 2010)

Yes... learning.


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 26, 2010)

Yes, see you there.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 27, 2010)

DYK:

_-there was sooooo much trading and selling. I don't even know what some of my new cubes are?
-Zubon is really cool, but failed under pressure and had a counting 45 
-faz had a 12.xy average 
-I had a 21ish average.
-Most people failed on 3x3.
-Jeremy didn't bring optimal scrambles for 2x2 and pyra, but scrambling was pretty fast.
-I HATE THIS STUPID PYRAMORPHINX. WORST $3 EVER SPENT 
-Zane is fast at OH, and had a centres 4bld off by 2 pieces (switched)
-It was probably my favourite meetup ever, even though my times failed.
-unfortunately, Zubon is leaving Aus before the next meet._


----------



## RainbowBoy (Mar 27, 2010)

It was so fun.
Zubon is awesome and lost my white C4Y cube Pappas gave me :\


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 27, 2010)

-ZB's F2L is much faster compared to his LL.
-It's so much easier memorising BLD at home.
-Jeremy likes magic a lot.
-Zubon is soo awesome. 
-I can't keep 2 aces concealed. 
-OH was good, for all my 4 or so BLD attempts I got a DNF.
-My square-1 got solved for the third time since it's creation.
1) When the stickers were put on.
2) When I felt like looking up a solution on the internet.
3) When Feliks solved it.


----------



## NanoCuber (Mar 27, 2010)

-Alot of people like Type A 3's
-I'm not as bad at magic, compared to other people.
-Zubon is a really nice guy.
-Jeremy is insane at magic.
-Got OH PB
-Bought two Edisons! (They are awesome)
-Ended up buying/trading ALOT of things.


----------



## Zubon (Mar 27, 2010)

It was great meeting some fellow cubers. I realized that it was my first time cubing with other people so I really felt the pressure at the start (hence the 45....). But soon after that I calmed down and almost reached my regular home average. I think racing against people a little better than me helped me speed up and I got a lot of 21s solves, a few sub 20s' and even two 18s solves.

I wasn't expecting so many requests to buy cubes. I really should have bought a lot of Edisons to sell. If you guys are interested in Tribox stickers, I might be able to send some surface mail to Australia really cheaply. I'll check it out.

Anyway, today I practiced solving with other people watching so I think I'll be able to handle the pressure of the Japan open this year.

Seriously considering getting a ticket and coming to the Australian nationals.


----------



## Luigimamo (Mar 27, 2010)

I failed everything
Good meet

oh and ill bring my teraminx next meet and ill try not to break it before
then

Jeremey: I fixed my mini QJ its awesome now and i can torture my eastsheen
hehhehehe


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 27, 2010)

Team solving is so fun.


----------



## Luigimamo (Mar 27, 2010)

who has the video of all the magics??

and i love my new A3


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 27, 2010)

Anthony I think.


----------



## NanoCuber (Mar 27, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1324977218665&ref=mf
That's the video of all the magic solving


----------



## Luigimamo (Mar 27, 2010)

it was james wasn't it the guy with the iphone

EDIT: oops to late


----------



## jianziboy (Mar 27, 2010)

i'm missing a v cube 7


----------



## jianziboy (Mar 27, 2010)

my bad and mossy r u missing a v 6?


----------



## Luigimamo (Mar 27, 2010)

yes i am that thing keeps running away from me its the second time ive lost it in the past week :fp

can you bring it next meetup?


----------



## jianziboy (Mar 27, 2010)

i don't have it but james does


----------



## TimMc (Mar 27, 2010)

You guys should probably hold off bringing puzzles that you don't want to solve at the meetups or sell/trade >.<

Less chance of them being mistakenly picked up or left behind...

Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 28, 2010)

@James: Can you please post the magic solves, and the tower solve on Youtube? I can't view them because I don't have fb.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Mar 28, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> @James: Can you please post the magic solves, and the tower solve on Youtube? I can't view them because I don't have fb.



shame


----------



## richardzhang (Mar 28, 2010)

Can soemone link me to the tower solve?


----------



## Luigimamo (Mar 31, 2010)

did we beat lance ??
I think they had more cubes and people

James: If you do have my 6x6 could you bring it to the next meet ??


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 2, 2010)

Who wants a meetup tommorow (I know it's a bit late, but I wanna get out of something ) Melbourne Central, 12ish. Same as usual? Sorry for late notice.


----------



## TimMc (Apr 2, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Who wants a meetup tommorow (I know it's a bit late, but I wanna get out of something ) Melbourne Central, 12ish. Same as usual? Sorry for late notice.



I can 

Tim.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 2, 2010)

CBS, seeing as I just came back from the Philippines this morning at 7:30, and had 2 hours sleep on the plane =\.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Apr 2, 2010)

yep, its a bit late now, i have tutor on saturday and could've known we could have a meetup tomorrow earlier so i could take the make-up lessons.


----------



## jianziboy (Apr 2, 2010)

next week?


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 2, 2010)

maybe first weekend of school??
i'd have most of my new b day cubes

Fii
Ghosthand
*Teraminx*
Mefferts 4x4
Skewb Ultimate

And some other stuff probs


----------



## NanoCuber (Apr 2, 2010)

If it does happen, I'm good for tomorrow.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 2, 2010)

NanoCuber said:


> If it does happen, I'm good for tomorrow.



Ok, me, you and Tim can come, everyone else sure they can't come. Btw, Tim siad he could get there around 1, so we'll start the meet then instead. Hope some other guys can come, cya tomorrow.


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 2, 2010)

i might be able to come maybe
james: dont rush the modding i can wait for longer


----------



## RainbowBoy (Apr 2, 2010)

yea, i'm gonna wag tutor and go to melb central


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 3, 2010)

i going havent gotten any b day puzzles yet but they are going to get here soon!
btw i will need help stickering my teraminx !


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 3, 2010)

yay, more people can come, I'll be there either 12:40 or 1. I'll bring a page of 3x3 scrambles, and pyra scrambles. If you want any others, bring it yourself. Moss, if you can make it, I've learnt Square-1 parity, and done about 20 timed solves, and am averaging 1:30ish. Race?


----------



## NanoCuber (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey, Mossimo. Me and Josh have started modding your 6x6, which will mean that we won't be at the meet. But it won't be rushed. Once it's done I'll tell you.


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 4, 2010)

what an awesome meet
the attendance spiked at 3 people
(only three people came)

who wants a meet in the first weekend of the school term?


----------



## RainbowBoy (Apr 4, 2010)

im givin it a rest for meetups =.=


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 5, 2010)

RainbowBoy said:


> im givin it a rest for meetups =.=



Why?


----------



## jianziboy (Apr 5, 2010)

moss i will proboly come to a meet up next week


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 5, 2010)

ok next meet is on this saturday at 12:00 anyone want to come ??


----------



## Faz (Apr 5, 2010)

Sure.


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 5, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Sure.



ok so

Me
Faz
Jeremy
James

Anyone else ?


----------



## pappas (Apr 6, 2010)

I'll come assuming it's Saturday 10th. I want to get rid of some more stuff. 
Feliks: The order arrived and I got you a very late birthday present.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 6, 2010)

My game is at 3:30 so I cbs, anyone up for one during the week?


----------



## Faz (Apr 6, 2010)

Can't do Wed/Thurs/Fri


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 6, 2010)

Sunday?


----------



## Faz (Apr 6, 2010)

No thanks.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 6, 2010)

RainbowBoy said:


> im givin it a rest for meetups =.=


But... we were just starting to get alright at team blind... (for everyone, we had a 52.xy +2 solve, where it had J-perm at 40ish) You said we'd do more at next meetup. oh well, yep, I'll come this Saturday, but can't make it Sunday.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Apr 6, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> RainbowBoy said:
> 
> 
> > im givin it a rest for meetups =.=
> ...



I'll come only if it's not Saturday because I have double tutor on that day. Full day, just like school.... 
And yes i think it would be better for the meetup to be during the week but it's not up to me.


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 6, 2010)

So should we leave it at saturday or bring it forward to friday maybe
(sorry faz)

btw all my b day cubes are starting to arrive
so keep an eye for teraminx (if i get it before meet i will bring it)


----------



## jianziboy (Apr 6, 2010)

i don't mind any day


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 6, 2010)

Epic off topic question: what time is it?


----------



## aronpm (Apr 6, 2010)

Luigimamo said:


> Epic off topic question: what time is it?



7:23:56 AM 07/04/2010


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 7, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Luigimamo said:
> 
> 
> > Epic off topic question: what time is it?
> ...



sweet
so should we bring it forward ?


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 8, 2010)

Ok should we bring the meet forward or should we leave it at saturday??


----------



## jianziboy (Apr 8, 2010)

i rather saturday i could also come on friday tho


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 8, 2010)

This sounds like a lot of fun. Too bad I live in Michigan, USA


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 8, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> This sounds like a lot of fun. Too bad I live in Michigan, USA



~under table fist pump~ Nah jokes 
But you live in the US, so you have more official comps than us. Why don't you get in touch with some cubers near you, and organise a meetup spot. I see you've been to an Indiana comp, and I think there is a fair few cubers there.


----------



## NanoCuber (Apr 8, 2010)

I'll come If it's on saturday. I also wanna get rid of some stuff.


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 8, 2010)

NanoCuber said:


> I'll come If it's on saturday. I also wanna get rid of some stuff.


It's on Saturday
What are you selling ?


----------



## Faz (Apr 9, 2010)

David and I both can't go (Hint hint Nick)


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 9, 2010)

I can't go.


----------



## jianziboy (Apr 9, 2010)

noooooooo... oh well


----------



## TimMc (Apr 9, 2010)

I'll be there around 12:30 or 1pm 

Tim.


----------



## jianziboy (Apr 9, 2010)

yay gained a cuber


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 9, 2010)

Lost another, though I was never coming


----------



## jianziboy (Apr 9, 2010)

lol


----------



## Cubes_and_More (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi!
I am opening a online cube store which will be based in melbounre,australia.
I would like to know what cubes /twisty puzzles you would like to see in my store.I have already made a thread (with poll): http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20423
Please help by voting!
Thankyou!


----------



## TimMc (Apr 9, 2010)

Cubes_and_More said:


> I am opening a online cube store which will be based in melbounre,australia



There are already some puzzle stores in Melbourne that sell cubes. I'd be reluctant to import knockoffs and sell them here as you run the risk of being sued by Seven Towns. Their local distributor tends to watch this thread...

Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 9, 2010)

I'll come around 1.


----------



## pappas (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm not going. I've got a killer headache and I feel sick after having thai food last night. I haven't been cubing much lately so I was never really that intrested in going. Instead I'm going to watch movies all day. Also does anyone want to buy:
-Maru 2x2 $5
-Type AV $10


----------



## Cubes_and_More (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks for your advice TimMC!
I will be careful about what stock I get.
My sister (a law school student) is helping me with that!
Thanks everyone who voted on the poll or commented!


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 10, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> -Type AV $10



Black or white? Modded or unmodded? I'll buy it if it's white and unmodded.
Good meetup today, Tim got a sub 30 average OH, so then we decided to do 3x3, but he did OH. He didn't have the exact times for the sub 30 average, but he had 4 sub 30s in a row iirc. He got 24.80 non-lucky single 
24.80, 37.41, 26.27, 32.90, 40.68 (screwed OLL up, and added about 10 seconds to his solve)
I had good pyra average, though Jeremy brought easy scrambles


----------



## TimMc (Apr 10, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> 24.80, 37.41, 26.27, 32.90, 40.68 (screwed OLL up, and added about 10 seconds to his solve)



lol yeah. I stuffed up my last F2L pair and proceeded to do OLL, then realised :fp

Tim.


----------



## jianziboy (Apr 10, 2010)

tim2 is a chip stealer


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 11, 2010)

jianziboy said:


> tim2 is a chip stealer



I also scrambled all Jeremy's cubes, however, he only had 1 7x7 with him. (I didn't manage to scramble his mega )


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 11, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> jianziboy said:
> 
> 
> > tim2 is a chip stealer
> ...



A few more minutes and you would of had


----------



## jianziboy (Apr 11, 2010)

jeremy: thats not very nice
zb: well you not very tall


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 11, 2010)

jianziboy said:


> *jeremy:* thats not very nice
> zb: well you not very tall


I think you mean Mossimo. And you're a midget, even shorter than me, and that's saying something.


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 11, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> jianziboy said:
> 
> 
> > *jeremy:* thats not very nice
> ...



And I'm the *very* tallest


----------



## RainbowBoy (Apr 11, 2010)

Luigimamo said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > jianziboy said:
> ...



You guys are so immature


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 11, 2010)

RainbowBoy said:


> Luigimamo said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...



Haha, they were a bad influence on me at the meetup


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 11, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> RainbowBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Luigimamo said:
> ...



How are we immature ?


----------



## RainbowBoy (Apr 11, 2010)

Luigimamo said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > RainbowBoy said:
> ...


:fp no I not referring to you or Jeremy because you guys are still grade 6 and zbftw is in year 9


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 11, 2010)

RainbowBoy said:


> :fp no I not referring to you or Jeremy because you guys are still grade 6 and *zbftw is in year 9*


Um... no?


----------



## RainbowBoy (Apr 11, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> RainbowBoy said:
> 
> 
> > :fp no I not referring to you or Jeremy because you guys are still grade 6 and *zbftw is in year 9*
> ...



Isn't it they put you in some other grade because your too smart?


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 11, 2010)

RainbowBoy said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > RainbowBoy said:
> ...



I'm still in year 8, just doing year nine work. Being in accelerated doesn't mean more maturity then mainstream year 8's. But yes, I was acting rather immature, (I am usually I guess).
Oh, and Jeremy is in year 7, not year 6, so me and him are only a 1 year gap, not a 3.


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 11, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> RainbowBoy said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...



And for some strange reason im the youngest ...


----------



## jianziboy (Apr 11, 2010)

Luigimamo said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > RainbowBoy said:
> ...


no i'm the youngest i think your older than me i'm just in year 7 and ur in year 6

you:2/4/1998
me:22/4/1998


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 11, 2010)

jianziboy said:


> Luigimamo said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...


I thought i was the youngest.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 12, 2010)

Wow, this thread has become fail......


----------



## pappas (Apr 12, 2010)

Rubixcubematt said:


> Wow, this thread has become fail......



I agree.


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 12, 2010)

So when should the next meet-up be.
Is anyone free this weekend ?


----------



## Dene (Apr 12, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> Rubixcubematt said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, this thread has become fail......
> ...



lyk ur faec amirite?


----------



## Faz (Apr 12, 2010)

Dene said:


> PAPPAS!!15 said:
> 
> 
> > Rubixcubematt said:
> ...



nourrong.


----------



## Dene (Apr 12, 2010)

NOU


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 12, 2010)

Dene said:


> PAPPAS!!15 said:
> 
> 
> > Rubixcubematt said:
> ...



mor lyk urs dene. me hav da laest faiol faec


----------



## Dene (Apr 12, 2010)

ya that's so true >.<


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 15, 2010)

Feeling a very sick and sneezing every minute but I have my teraminx and have stickered 2 sides so far might finish another 3 sides I will have it done definatly have it done by sunday so if anyone wants to see it we can arrange a meetup ...


----------



## RainbowBoy (Apr 15, 2010)

Luigimamo said:


> Feeling a very sick and sneezing every minute but I have my teraminx and have stickered 2 sides so far might finish another 3 sides I will have it done definatly have it done by sunday so if anyone wants to see it we can arrange a meetup ...



Goin to ZB_FTW!!!'s house on Sunday


----------



## jianziboy (Apr 15, 2010)

whats happening there?


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 16, 2010)

RainbowBoy said:


> Luigimamo said:
> 
> 
> > Feeling a very sick and sneezing every minute but I have my teraminx and have stickered 2 sides so far might finish another 3 sides I will have it done definatly have it done by sunday so if anyone wants to see it we can arrange a meetup ...
> ...



Maybe next week then or tommorow ...


----------



## Faz (Apr 16, 2010)

Next week saturday?


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 16, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Next week saturday?



That would be good for me.
I will bring teraminx as well also if i have it skewb ultimate.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 16, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Next week saturday?



I'm having a party (my birthday's on the 20th). So no, for me.


----------



## jianziboy (Apr 16, 2010)

me too i'm having a party on saturday ( my birthday 22)


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 16, 2010)

how about sunday next week?


----------



## Faz (Apr 16, 2010)

Saturday's the only day david can make it, so we're having a meet on sat.


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 16, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Saturday's the only day david can make it, so we're having a meet on sat.



Saturday ok. I'll bring teraminx


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 16, 2010)

Someone tell David not to let faz borrow his clock, if you are still interested in AuR. Also, I will be accepting bribes to stop me lending faz the clock, as I don't care that much about clock anymore  Someone get faster than me, and I'll get back into clock.


----------



## Faz (Apr 16, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Someone tell David not to let faz borrow his clock, if you are still interested in AuR. Also, *I will be accepting bribes to stop me lending faz the clock*, as I don't care that much about clock anymore  S*omeone get faster than me*, and I'll get back into clock.



Why would people pay you to stop you lending me something :s

Also, I'll try and get faster than you, and you can practice.


----------



## aronpm (Apr 16, 2010)

ZB if you give me your clock I'll get faster than you


----------



## Dene (Apr 16, 2010)

I'll take all your clocks, then no one can get fast


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 16, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Someone tell David not to let faz borrow his clock, if you are still interested in AuR. Also, *I will be accepting bribes to stop me lending faz the clock*, as I don't care that much about clock anymore  S*omeone get faster than me*, and I'll get back into clock.
> ...



No, Jeremy, Anthony and David all have clocks, and they want AuR, but if I lend my clock to you, for 2 weeks (one meetup), you'll get to 10-12 if you practise. I don't really mind that happening anymore, but they might, so I'm saying they can bribe me to not lend you my clock. Also, if they bribe you, you could bid 

This would be so much easier if you just bought a clock.


----------



## jianziboy (Apr 16, 2010)

i start the bid at 0.05 aud ( my maximum bid)


----------



## TimMc (Apr 16, 2010)

Meetup *Saturday the 24th of April* at 12pm. Usual spot. 

Tim.


----------



## pappas (Apr 17, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Saturday's the only day david can make it, so we're having a meet on sat.



I can't come then me and Sam will be busy pwning in basketball. Can't miss an opportunity to score 40+ points.


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 17, 2010)

TimMc said:


> Meetup *Saturday the 24th of April* at 12pm. Usual spot.
> 
> Tim.



That's ok for me i'll bring Teraminx 
James: please try to come as well, I would love to see my new modded 6x6


----------



## jianziboy (Apr 17, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...



i don't want the aur i just want to see some better that you at clock


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 22, 2010)

Who's going?


----------



## Faz (Apr 22, 2010)

Me
Tim
Nick (yes)
David
Contact Ninja
Mossimo
Moar.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 22, 2010)

Can't, got basketball and going to watch the footy


----------



## RainbowBoy (Apr 23, 2010)

whats the day/date


----------



## Faz (Apr 23, 2010)

TimMc said:


> Meetup *Saturday the 24th of April* at 12pm. Usual spot.
> 
> Tim.


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 23, 2010)

I might come along, we'll see what unfolds.


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 23, 2010)

Got more cubes

F-II
Ghosthand


----------



## RainbowBoy (Apr 24, 2010)

feliks+clock=major lose for tim and anthony D:<


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 24, 2010)

Did anyone work out the averages for the 3x3 round we did?


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 25, 2010)

Did you know ?

Someone saw Faz doing Multi-BLD and said he should be on Opera


----------



## Faz (Apr 25, 2010)

Yes I'm good at singing.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 25, 2010)

Luigimamo said:


> Did you know ?
> 
> Someone saw Faz doing Multi-BLD and said he should be on *Opera*



looooooooooooooooool

I think you mean Oprah.


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 25, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Luigimamo said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know ?
> ...


Ooops I think I was influenced by my browser (Opera)


----------



## jianziboy (Apr 26, 2010)

selling some yj 3x3s for $4


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 26, 2010)

Not sure what there like, are they are good speed cube?


----------



## jianziboy (Apr 26, 2010)

not good to speed cube with only for mods because this a knockoff of the $2 cubes


----------



## RainbowBoy (Apr 26, 2010)

i'll buy one


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 27, 2010)

I will buy two.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 27, 2010)

I'll buy one. Guys, just went to get my 3x3 to finally do some practise, and found a white 3x3. I know what type it is, but I don't want liars. If you have lost a white 3x3 not too long ago, describe it to me and I'll give it back to you.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Apr 27, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> I'll buy one. Guys, just went to get my 3x3 to finally do some practise, and found a white 3x3. I know what type it is, but I don't want liars. If you have lost a white 3x3 not too long ago, describe it to me and I'll give it back to you.



I think that's my white c4y that nick gave me


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 27, 2010)

RainbowBoy said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > I'll buy one. Guys, just went to get my 3x3 to finally do some practise, and found a white 3x3. I know what type it is, but I don't want liars. If you have lost a white 3x3 not too long ago, describe it to me and I'll give it back to you.
> ...



Sorry, don't have it.


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 27, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> RainbowBoy said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...



Not mine


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 28, 2010)

Luigimamo said:


> I will buy two.



I retract my offer.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Apr 28, 2010)

I'll buy 2 instead of one


----------



## jianziboy (Apr 28, 2010)

ok 1 left anyone wanna buy?


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 30, 2010)

Got my skewb ultimate, I will bring it too next meetup.


----------



## pappas (May 1, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> I'll buy one. Guys, just went to get my 3x3 to finally do some practise, and found a white 3x3. I know what type it is, but I don't want liars. If you have lost a white 3x3 not too long ago, describe it to me and I'll give it back to you.



Let me guess it's a white type c with c4u core, normal colour scheme and white stickers not black. Sorry can't remember what colour core it is.


----------



## Tim Major (May 1, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > I'll buy one. Guys, just went to get my 3x3 to finally do some practise, and found a white 3x3. I know what type it is, but I don't want liars. If you have lost a white 3x3 not too long ago, describe it to me and I'll give it back to you.
> ...



Turns out it's Jeremy's A-V. He messaged me on msn, and described it well (chipped sticker on white side)


----------



## Tim Major (May 3, 2010)

Anyone up for a meetup this Saturday? I can ONLY make it on Saturday. Saturday 8th of May at 11:30? I'll be there earlier if it's on.


----------



## Faz (May 3, 2010)

Nope, can't make it.


----------



## RainbowBoy (May 3, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Anyone up for a meetup this Saturday? I can ONLY make it on Saturday. Saturday 8th of May at 11:30? I'll be there earlier if it's on.



I'll come, your v6 might not be ready yet because i cbf sanding pieces. Unless you can motivate me......*rubs thumb and index finger together*


----------



## Tim Major (May 3, 2010)

RainbowBoy said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone up for a meetup this Saturday? I can ONLY make it on Saturday. Saturday 8th of May at 11:30? I'll be there earlier if it's on.
> ...



Um... how would you like that cube that I bought for $13 back 
I'll see what I can find, but I'm flat broke right now. Someone at school owes me $40 and hasn't paid me yet.


----------



## RainbowBoy (May 3, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> RainbowBoy said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...



which cube im very forgetful


----------



## pappas (May 3, 2010)

Anyone want to buy:
-White Maru 2x2
-Rubik's storebrought 3x3 (really nice, fast)
-Mini QJ 4x4
- C4U 3x3x4 fully functional
All for the one low price of $20?
Also I can't make it on Saturday, it's my grandmothers b'day.


----------



## Tim Major (May 3, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> Anyone want to buy:
> -White Maru 2x2
> -Rubik's storebrought 3x3 (really nice, fast)
> -Mini QJ 4x4
> ...



I wouldn't buy it as a package but I am interested in the Maru.


----------



## pappas (May 3, 2010)

I'm only selling it as a package and you probably don't want the Maru, it's not as good as yours.


----------



## Luigimamo (May 3, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> Anyone want to buy:
> -White Maru 2x2
> -Rubik's storebrought 3x3 (really nice, fast)
> -Mini QJ 4x4
> ...



I'm interested in the maru as well and I really need it to pay back a friend for giving me a case for my iPod. But I am vaguely interested in it as a package.


----------



## jianziboy (May 5, 2010)

i'll come


----------



## Tim Major (May 7, 2010)

Me, Anthony, Jeremy, Mossimo, anyone else?

Jeremy, can you bring all your V-cubes please? 

Edit: 11:00 or 11:30? I want it as early as is possible for you guys.


----------



## Zane_C (May 7, 2010)

Sorry, I'm going to the movies tomorrow and if I did come it would be around 12.


----------



## Luigimamo (May 7, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Jeremy, can you bring all your V-cubes please?



So we can SCRAMBLE THEM !!! BWHAHAHAH


----------



## Tim Major (May 7, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Sorry, I'm going to the movies tomorrow and if I did come it would be around 12.



So, does that mean you can come at 12? Because if you can, that'd be awesome.


----------



## Zane_C (May 7, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Zane_C said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, I'm going to the movies tomorrow and if I did come it would be around 12.
> ...



No, it means I arrive to meetups at 12.


----------



## Luigimamo (May 8, 2010)

Did you know ?

Jeremy you FAIL why'd you bring a Gigaminx to scramble?


----------



## RainbowBoy (May 8, 2010)

Luigimamo said:


> Did you know ?
> 
> Jeremy you FAIL why'd you bring a Gigaminx to scramble?


So he could solve it


----------



## Luigimamo (May 8, 2010)

RainbowBoy said:


> Luigimamo said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know ?
> ...



Point taken


----------



## pappas (May 10, 2010)

I don't cube much anymore so I am selling some stuff:
- White ES 2x2 (really nice, feliks' old one) $10
- White Maru 2x2 $5 
- Rubik's storebrought (better than most) $5
- White Haiyan Memory (corners polished by Haiyan, not the one you buy from online stores) $10 (Zane)
- Black Mini QJ 4x4 (broken in) $10
- White YJ 4x4 (unmodded, new) $10 (Anthony)
- White C4U Fully functional 3x3x4 $15
- Black QJ Super Square-1 $10
- White V-Cube 5x5 (broken in) $25
- White V-Cube 7x7 (very nice) $35 (jeremy)
- Mini Master Magic (fun) $10


----------



## Faz (May 10, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> I don't cube much anymore so I am selling some stuff:
> - White ES 2x2 (really nice, feliks' old one) $10
> - White Maru 2x2 $5
> - Rubik's storebrought (better than most) $5
> ...


He's still coming to meets and comps


----------



## jianziboy (May 10, 2010)

i bag the v7


----------



## Zane_C (May 10, 2010)

Aren't Haiyan memo's suppose to be good, if so I might take that.


----------



## pappas (May 10, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Aren't Haiyan memo's suppose to be good, if so I might take that.
> 
> [EDIT] ****.



So you want it right?


----------



## Zane_C (May 10, 2010)

Yeah, only if Jeremy doesn't want it.


----------



## RainbowBoy (May 10, 2010)

can i trade u something for the yj 4x4.
Rubik's 5x5+C4Y 3x3?


----------



## pappas (May 10, 2010)

RainbowBoy said:


> can i trade u something for the yj 4x4.
> Rubik's 5x5+C4Y 3x3?



Sorry I don't really want anymore cubes. I'm only keeping a few.


----------



## RainbowBoy (May 10, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> RainbowBoy said:
> 
> 
> > can i trade u something for the yj 4x4.
> ...



Then I'll just give you $10 for the Yj thanks


----------



## RainbowBoy (May 10, 2010)

I'll do some selling as well because atm I really need dome $$
Rubik's 5x5 - $18 Very nice for a store bought is a decent cube for speed solving
Another Rubik's 5x5 - $5 Do whatever you want with it, it is a crap cube.
C4Y- $8 Pretty smooth cube, never pops
Mefferts 4x4- $12 UBER Smooth
Ghost Hand Cube- $8 Very quiet cube 

I can do your V cube 6 mods for $10 and you can ask ZB_FTW!! on how it ends once I'm finished with his.


----------



## Tim Major (May 10, 2010)

RainbowBoy said:


> I'll do some selling as well because atm I really need dome $$
> Rubik's 5x5 - $18 Very nice for a store bought is a decent cube for speed solving
> Another Rubik's 5x5 - $5 Do whatever you want with it, it is a crap cube.
> C4Y- $8 Pretty smooth cube, never pops
> ...


That is very cheap. The only reason I'm giving you only $10, is because you were the one who wanted to do it, I wasn't so keen 

Can't wait for the results. I'll buy the Ghost Hand MAYBE. Depends on the quality.


----------



## RainbowBoy (May 10, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> RainbowBoy said:
> 
> 
> > I'll do some selling as well because atm I really need dome $$
> ...



The ghost hand I'm drying the lube out so it could be faster.


----------



## jianziboy (May 10, 2010)

james did my v 6 mod for free
and zane can have the memo i just want a white v7


----------



## Faz (May 10, 2010)

jianziboy: I think David(Edwards) asked nick about getting the 7x7.

Anthony: Also, does the mod include full pins etc? I've done the mods where you sand stuff, so it would be alot less work for you Anthony.


----------



## RainbowBoy (May 11, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> jianziboy: I think David(Edwards) asked nick about getting the 7x7.
> 
> Anthony: Also, does the mod include full pins etc? I've done the mods where you sand stuff, so it would be alot less work for you Anthony.



Mod= Pins and sanding, i don't have a dremel or a good tool to sand down the corners.
@Jeremy: Idc if he did it for free >.>


----------



## BruceCubing28 (May 12, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> jianziboy: I think David(Edwards) asked nick about getting the 7x7.
> 
> Anthony: Also, does the mod include full pins etc? I've done the mods where you sand stuff, so it would be alot less work for you Anthony.



Feliks how can yo possibly have an avg of 5 thats only 0.3 seconds of single wr? Is there somthing your doing that your not telling us? haha. Thats just insane. I cant wait to see you destroy the wr at the comp. Im down to a consistent 12.80-13.50 avg of 5. Also is nick quitting?


----------



## Tim Major (May 13, 2010)

BruceCubing28 said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > jianziboy: I think David(Edwards) asked nick about getting the 7x7.
> ...



No, I think Nick is still cubing, just not as much, and he either wants some money/doesn't have a need for the cubes he's selling. Faz is just Faz. There's no explanation for how fast he is, I guess practise, and natural talent 
You're down to 12.80-13.50? Wow. Great job. Are you going to frequent the forums more now, or will we just hear from you occasionally?

And seems your signature might be out of date. 14.00 best a12 and 11.16 best nl? Either you haven't done a big average in weeks, or you are just super consistent.


----------



## jianziboy (May 15, 2010)

i made a 36 panel magic


----------



## Zane_C (May 15, 2010)

Nice, bring it next meet up.


----------



## pappas (May 16, 2010)

I sort of am quitting, I've done 12 2x2 solves and a few 5x5 solves in about 2 and a half weeks. It would also be helpful if people brought some of my stuff.


----------



## BruceCubing28 (May 16, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> BruceCubing28 said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...



Well thats up to nick i suppose. Feliks is just wierd haha. Yeh i need to update them ay. I got a 13.62 avg of 12 erlier yay. Haha. Still only using 2-look oll hahaha. I might post more. And ill start using a video camera soon so more vids for youtube yay. Take care mate.


----------



## Faz (May 17, 2010)

Sat 29th? I can't do this weekend.


----------



## Zane_C (May 17, 2010)

Ok.


----------



## Luigimamo (May 17, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Sat 29th? I can't do this weekend.



I'm free, also I expect more people will be able to come to meetups if we plan them further in advance so we can negotiate time and date.


----------



## RainbowBoy (May 17, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Sat 29th? I can't do this weekend.



i'm good for that date


----------



## Tim Major (May 17, 2010)

RainbowBoy said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Sat 29th? I can't do this weekend.
> ...



I'm not, the week after, Sunday. I would do Saturday, but I think Faz has sport, so any meetups on Saturday he can't make until the holidays. But I guess you guys can meetup this week.


----------



## RainbowBoy (May 17, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> RainbowBoy said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...



my eyes would probably be bagged xD, i hav this massive party on friday


----------



## Luigimamo (May 17, 2010)

RainbowBoy said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > RainbowBoy said:
> ...



Oh well, and does anyone have CRC? Or does anyone know where to buy it?


----------



## RainbowBoy (May 17, 2010)

Luigimamo said:


> RainbowBoy said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...


tim mc


----------



## jianziboy (May 17, 2010)

i'm not going


----------



## Luigimamo (May 18, 2010)

I'm looking to try out a Edison and will be willing to purchase it if it is good quality.


----------



## Cubes_and_More (May 20, 2010)

For the CRC try Big W I think its cheaper than Bunnings,
I think I'll have to check Kmart some day .


----------



## Luigimamo (May 21, 2010)

Cubes_and_More said:


> For the CRC try Big W I think its cheaper than Bunnings,
> I think I'll have to check Kmart some day .



Great, I'll check Big W and I don't think that sell it at Bunnings. I've been before looking for it and all they had were some generic silicone-based cans.


----------



## Zane_C (May 21, 2010)

I can't solve a magic, but I've heard it's extrememly easy to learn. If that's the case could someone teach me? I don't have a magic btw, I have a broken master magic but that's not much good.


----------



## Luigimamo (May 21, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> I can't solve a magic, but I've heard it's extrememly easy to learn. If that's the case could someone teach me? I don't have a magic btw, I have a broken master magic but that's not much good.



I'll teach you next meet-up.


----------



## Cubes_and_More (May 22, 2010)

Luigimamo said:


> Cubes_and_More said:
> 
> 
> > For the CRC try Big W I think its cheaper than Bunnings,
> ...



The crc might be a bit hard to find, at the big w (southland) I go to it is near the car products area but store settings probably varies. If you can't find it ask the staff at big w where the wd40 or other lubes are and it should be there. Big w has alot of similar products so it might be hard to find.
Best of luck finding it!


----------



## Luigimamo (May 22, 2010)

Cubes_and_More said:


> Luigimamo said:
> 
> 
> > Cubes_and_More said:
> ...


Thanks for the help !


----------



## hazzaswain (May 24, 2010)

I am a new cuber from Melbourne. Any tips for speed?


----------



## Zane_C (May 24, 2010)

Develop finger tricks, look ahead and practice.

Btw, Hey


----------



## Luigimamo (May 24, 2010)

Hey Harry


----------



## Tim Major (May 24, 2010)

Meetup Saturday 29th?
If you can make it Harry, it's at Melbourne Central outside Oporto near the 2nd floor of Gloria Jeans.
We basically just race, and talk on this long table outside Oporto, in case you were wondering.


----------



## Faz (May 24, 2010)

This was my post before noobs flooded the thread again.



fazrulz said:


> Sat 29th? I can't do this weekend.



Either is fine for me, but I would much prefer saturday.


----------



## Luigimamo (May 24, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> This was my post before noobs flooded the thread again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who are the noobs Harry and who? Harry isn't very fast but I told him to use Correct grammar and not to bump threads.

Saturday and Sunday are fine for me I think.


----------



## Faz (May 24, 2010)

Nah just stuff like 2 pages ago, and my post got lost.


----------



## Tim Major (May 24, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> This was my post before noobs flooded the thread again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Didn't see that, Saturday would be fine I guess, I don't really care. So Saturday then.


----------



## hazzaswain (May 24, 2010)

Thanks for the invitation. sorry can't make it


----------



## Zane_C (May 24, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Meetup Saturday 29th?
> If you can make it Harry, it's at Melbourne Central outside Oporto near the 2nd floor of Gloria Jeans.
> We basically just race, and talk on this *long table* outside Oporto, in case you were wondering.



Hmm, I've been wondering, what if for some reason other people took our table?


----------



## Faz (May 24, 2010)

It's never happened before >_> It's reserved for us obviously, because we are awesome.


----------



## Zane_C (May 24, 2010)

Makes sense.


----------



## RainbowBoy (May 24, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Makes sense.



LOL 

Welcome to forums Harry. 
I can come to the meetup on Saturday


----------



## aronpm (May 24, 2010)

If they take the table, throw cubes at them.


----------



## Luigimamo (May 24, 2010)

aronpm said:


> If they take the table, throw cubes at them.


This.

"Eat Pyraminx Haters!"
*Throws Pyraminx


----------



## RainbowBoy (May 24, 2010)

i bet people think we are freaks so they don't try fight for the table


----------



## xpboy (May 24, 2010)

hi all, great to hear timmc now get the wca delegate degree 
Now not only Melbourne, but also Australia will hold more and more competetions, Finnally the dream become true!
All hail cubers!


----------



## RainbowBoy (May 25, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TIM MC!!!


----------



## pappas (May 26, 2010)

I'll go on Saturday but will probably arrive late.


----------



## jianziboy (May 27, 2010)

i'm ganna go


----------



## Zane_C (May 27, 2010)

So who's coming?


----------



## joey (May 27, 2010)

Me and Forte are driving down together.


----------



## Thomas97 (May 27, 2010)

hello guys,
im new to this meet up thing.
only if i lived closer to the city, i be able to go. i need some tips to get sub-20.
i wish i could go.


----------



## Zane_C (May 27, 2010)

Thomas97 said:


> hello guys,
> im new to this meet up thing.
> only if i lived closer to the city, i be able to go. i need some tips to get sub-20.
> i wish i could go.



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14009
This might be able to help.

Where abouts do you live?


----------



## Thomas97 (May 28, 2010)

maybe if there was someone here who lives near Scoresby or somewhere close, i would be able to go with you.


----------



## Tim Major (May 28, 2010)

Thomas97 said:


> maybe if there was someone here who lives near Scoresby or somewhere close, i would be able to go with you.



Lives near where? I know where Scoresby is, don't worry.


----------



## Luigimamo (May 28, 2010)

Jeremy can you bring tools too restring my magic, it's broken at the moment.
Zane I can still teach you magic if I can borrow someone else's (Jeremy? Again?)

And also bringing skewb ultimate and teraminx. I would appericaite it if someone sould help me solve it. It's easy to solve, It just takes forever...


----------



## Zane_C (May 28, 2010)

Na thanks, I don't wanna learn magic anymore.


----------



## Tim Major (May 28, 2010)

People I know that are coming:

Faz
Me
Anthony
Jeremy
Mossimo
Nick
Zane
Josh

See you guys there.


----------



## Thomas97 (May 28, 2010)

maybe if someone lived near Dandenong or somewhere in the city of Casey


----------



## Zane_C (May 28, 2010)

How far is that away from the city?


----------



## jianziboy (May 28, 2010)

hey tom i'm in springvale , greater city of dandy


----------



## jianziboy (May 28, 2010)

josh will come maybe


----------



## RainbowBoy (May 28, 2010)

see ya all at about 12 today.


----------



## Faz (May 29, 2010)

Can't go guys. (Although it's probably a bit late to say that)


----------



## jianziboy (May 29, 2010)

one of the tims have my haiyan


----------



## Tim Major (May 29, 2010)

Lmao, luigimamo thought Joey and Forte were actually coming >_>
Zane was teaching me 4BLD. Memo seems easy 
I traded a 3x3x4 for a mini magic and $1. (to be honest Jeremy, I never used that 3x3x4 so I basically got a mini magic and $1 for free )
Fun meetup. Pappas's hair was lol xD
Me Zane and TimMc did so much OH racing. Fun meetup, but yeah, Faz ditched 

Edit: Jeremy, you left so many cubes behind. Same with Zane, but at least I got his, and most of yours back to you with some sprinting.


----------



## RainbowBoy (May 29, 2010)

Got 2 Yjs and gonna sell the modded version. 
F2 is crazy
Zane's lube is making all my cubes really fast even the store bought 
Tim, your V-6 is still not done, i havent got the time to do it.


----------



## Luigimamo (May 29, 2010)

One of da Best meet's EVAR!


ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Lmao, luigimamo thought Joey and Forte were actually coming >_>



No that was Jeremy, I didn't actually think that, that would happen ... did I?


----------



## joey (May 29, 2010)

We went to faz's house instead.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (May 29, 2010)

And I wasn't invited?


----------



## aronpm (May 29, 2010)

I totally would have been there, but I missed my flight.


----------



## Luigimamo (May 29, 2010)

Is that sarcasm ?, I can't tell very well over the internet.


----------



## RainbowBoy (May 30, 2010)

Luigimamo said:


> One of da Best meet's EVAR!
> 
> 
> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...



So that means you did think they were coming


----------



## Tim Major (May 30, 2010)

Luigimamo said:


> *One of da Best meet's EVAR!*
> 
> 
> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...



*Not really...*
No, that was you. Jeremy was joking. You weren't.



aronpm said:


> I totally would have been there, but I missed my flight.



Again? Gee, same airline? They must really have something against you.

Edit: Yeah, for me the hailstorm meet was the best.

Edit 2: Actually, the meet when Zubon came was awesome. And we had a lot of people then too.


----------



## Faz (May 30, 2010)

Best meet was epic hailstorm, or some old one where Rawn or aznblur were in melbourne.


----------



## Zane_C (May 30, 2010)

Not that this matters to much:
I left my magic there, and the mini QJ I collected I *think* may of been some one elses cause mine has a logo on it.


----------



## jianziboy (May 30, 2010)

zane i have your magic


----------



## Luigimamo (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## RainbowBoy (Jun 1, 2010)

Luigimamo said:


>



OMG I JUST WANT THAT FRIGGIN BABY TO STFU!!


----------



## Luigimamo (Jun 1, 2010)

I think that the definition of a "Tower Solve" should mean you solve 27 cubes (Like in the above video)


----------



## joey (Jun 1, 2010)

I think Faz could have solved that tower cube in about the same time as you guys did


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 2, 2010)

Does anyone have my V-cube 5? I was going to do some practise in an effort to get sub 3:30 by MWO


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jun 2, 2010)

Some ones A II
Black, Bright Stickers, Cube smith logo, sanded tabs on the green and white cubie, blue and white cubie is also sanded.


----------



## AnthonyH (Jun 6, 2010)

Ok new account hope you guys don't mind, especially the mods ><


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 6, 2010)

Why?


----------



## AnthonyH (Jun 6, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Why?



My old username, apparently sounded that I was gay


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 6, 2010)

Is that a problem...


----------



## AnthonyH (Jun 6, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Is that a problem...



Yes.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 6, 2010)

Meetup this Saturday?


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm busy.


----------



## Faz (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm in NT then xD

I'm leaving tomorrow and will be back next week Thursday.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 7, 2010)

Uh... anyone free for Sunday or Monday?


----------



## pappas (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm leaving on wednesday to go to QLD for two weeks. So I cant do anything for a while.


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm not entirely sure what I'm doing on the weekend after this one.


----------



## NanoCuber (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm free on Sunday!


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jun 7, 2010)

I will be in SYG, so no.


----------



## Faz (Jun 7, 2010)

Rubixcubematt said:


> I will be in SYG, so no.



You never go anyway xD

Also - register for melbourne winter already.


----------



## AnthonyH (Jun 7, 2010)

Meetup on MONDAY!!!!


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jun 7, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Rubixcubematt said:
> 
> 
> > I will be in SYG, so no.
> ...



I thought I did? I'll check.


----------



## jianziboy (Jun 7, 2010)

james i'l come when you come cause i want me v6 so bad


----------



## Luigimamo (Jun 8, 2010)

jianziboy said:


> james i'l come when you come cause i want me v6 so bad



+1


----------



## NanoCuber (Jun 9, 2010)

Luigimamo said:


> jianziboy said:
> 
> 
> > james i'l come when you come cause i want me v6 so bad
> ...



Yeah guys, sorry about not replying to emails and posts and stuff.
I have been out of Melbourne on a school thing, as Josh might have told you.
But I get back on Saturday afternoon. So if there is going to be any meet could you make it on this Sunday. Because that would work well.
Thanks guys!

-James


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 9, 2010)

Date: Sunday 13th of June 2010.
Place: Table outside Oporto on near the second floor of Gloria Jeans.
Time: 11:30am-
People coming:

James
Josh
Me
Tim?
Jeremy (who owes me my pyra)
Ninja
Thomas97
I have so many question marks because I'm just hoping for a lot of these. Tell me if you're coming 
Cya there.


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 9, 2010)

Sorry guys, infact the next time I see you's may be the MWO.


----------



## jianziboy (Jun 9, 2010)

i'm coming major do you have my haiyan? and tom might apparently he goes to my school (he uses cross f2l oll 2 look and full pll)

EDIT: my school has the day off on friday


----------



## Luigimamo (Jun 9, 2010)

Actually Is anyone ok with having the meet on Monday?
I have a sleep-over on Saturday to Sunday.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 9, 2010)

Luigimamo said:


> Actually Is anyone ok with having the meet on Monday?
> I have a sleep-over on Saturday to Sunday.



Nah, Sunday it is, sorry.


----------



## NanoCuber (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm good for Sunday or Monday serbia.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 9, 2010)

NanoCuber said:


> I'm good for Sunday or Monday *serbia.*


Lmao. You probably remember me as ZB_FTW!!!
Tim will do


----------



## AnthonyH (Jun 9, 2010)

Im not going if it's on Sunday....


----------



## jianziboy (Jun 9, 2010)

tim do you have my haiyan?


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 9, 2010)

jianziboy said:


> tim do you have my haiyan?



I told you on msn a while ago, yes. And bring my Pyra. I need to do some cram practise before the comp


----------



## AnthonyH (Jun 9, 2010)

So who wants it on Monday?


----------



## jianziboy (Jun 9, 2010)

mossy does


----------



## Luigimamo (Jun 9, 2010)

jianziboy said:


> mossy does



No, "Moss" Does. Don't call me that.


----------



## AnthonyH (Jun 10, 2010)

Luigimamo said:


> jianziboy said:
> 
> 
> > mossy does
> ...



alright mossy


----------



## NanoCuber (Jun 10, 2010)

LOL! I didn't know Tim. I was wondering who the new user was...
Also I'm good for Monday. Also will anyone sell me a Haiyan and/or 3x3 Half bright set stickers

-James


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 10, 2010)

No, it's on Sunday. Too bad Mossimo. See you at Melbourne Winter. And I'll sell you Jeremy's Haiyan if he doesn't bring my pyraminx xD


----------



## NanoCuber (Jun 10, 2010)

Okie, sunday it is. I'll also see if josh is coming.


----------



## jianziboy (Jun 10, 2010)

NINJA might come


----------



## Thomas97 (Jun 10, 2010)

i might come. and yes, i do use cross, f2l, 2-look oll, and full pll as Jeremy had mentioned before


----------



## jianziboy (Jun 11, 2010)

anyone have a white v cube 7? that i can trade for a black one?


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 11, 2010)

jianziboy said:


> anyone have a white v cube 7? that i can trade for a black one?



Yep, depends on your sticker quality, and what you've done to it. Didn't you say you'd used vaseline? Please be honest if you have


----------



## jianziboy (Jun 11, 2010)

theres no vasaline the stickers are peeling a bit but i'll give you $4 for new stickers if you want


----------



## jianziboy (Jun 12, 2010)

master morphinx $5
gj transparent purple $10
purple ghosthand (unstickered)$7
cross cube$5
all for $25
I'm trying to get vintage puzzles


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 12, 2010)

jianziboy said:


> master morphinx $5
> gj transparent purple $10
> purple ghosthand (unstickered)$7
> *cross cube$5*
> ...


Do you mean edges only modded cube? I'll think about it if that's the case.


----------



## TimMc (Jun 12, 2010)

See you Sunday 

Tim.


----------



## NanoCuber (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm coming and it's at 12 yeah?


----------



## jianziboy (Jun 12, 2010)

the cross cube is yes a edge only cube i have a v2 tho whish is different to the original


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey, my printer's out of ink, can someone bring 18 3x3 scrambles, 10 pyra scrambles, and whatever else you guys want to do.

James: 11:30 onwards. I'll be there at 11:30.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 13, 2010)

Fun meetup. 15 minutes of film on my camera >_>
Josh got two sub 20 solves (both pbs at the time) and I really wish I filmed just for the reaction xD

In the hour I spent waiting for someone to come  I trialled slow turning, and was averaging 15. So once Jeremy got here, I got him to film 5 solves and I got a 16 average 
I also got a 3.5 Pyra average though something about those scrambles seemed fishy 

Tower solve was fun, and so were Magic relays  Normal magics are HUGE. SO used to my mini. On the train got a 1.47 single, and 1.68 average of 5. Averaging about 1.85 now. I'll be posting my average an the montage soonish (not tonight though)


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jun 14, 2010)

Meh, STATE YOUTH GAMES WAS BETTER!


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 16, 2010)

Sorry that I didn't get much of TimMc or James.


----------



## TimMc (Jun 16, 2010)

failSolves 

Tim.


----------



## joey (Jun 16, 2010)

Who was the red top/asian/5.052x2 kid?

edit: Ah jeremy..

Can you annotate peoples real/forum names? For those who haven't seen people, it would be nice to see


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 16, 2010)

joey said:


> Who was the red top/asian/5.052x2 kid?
> 
> edit: Ah jeremy..
> 
> Can you annotate peoples real/forum names? For those who haven't seen people, it would be nice to see



Ok, I'll annotate with both.


----------



## TimMc (Jun 16, 2010)

Meetup this Friday 18th June, 1pm at Melbourne Central?
(registration for Melbourne Winter Open 2010 closes on this day)

Usual place, near Oporto.

Tim.


----------



## NanoCuber (Jun 16, 2010)

what time friday?


----------



## TimMc (Jun 16, 2010)

NanoCuber said:


> what time friday?



1pm. 

Tim.


----------



## TimMc (Jun 17, 2010)

Anyone interested in doing a demo/exhibition at a primary school with the department of education on Monday the 26th of July at 9:30am?

Most of you would probably have school on at this time. If so, don't worry about it (e.g. school before cubing) <.<

This is mostly a promotional event, but there might be some freebies. 

Tim.


----------



## NanoCuber (Jun 17, 2010)

I should be able to.. what will we have to do?


----------



## TimMc (Jun 17, 2010)

NanoCuber said:


> I should be able to.. what will we have to do?



It'll essentially be showing off some fast solves and then teaching a beginners method. 

Tim.


----------



## NanoCuber (Jun 17, 2010)

Ohk, which and how many cubes to bring?


----------



## TimMc (Jun 17, 2010)

Pretty much just a 3x3 or two. Hopefully they'll get some sponsorship from C&A for the kids so that we don't risk our own cubes getting misplaced*.

Tim.


----------



## jianziboy (Jun 17, 2010)

I'll come only if i don't have school


----------



## tanjiajien (Jun 17, 2010)

lol


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 17, 2010)

TimMc said:


> Meetup this Friday 18th June, 1pm at Melbourne Central?
> (registration for Melbourne Winter Open 2010 closes on this day)
> 
> Usual place, near Oporto.
> ...


School. Sad face.


TimMc said:


> Anyone interested in doing a demo/exhibition at a primary school with the department of education on Monday the 26th of July at 9:30am?
> 
> Most of you would probably have school on at this time. If so, don't worry about it (e.g. school before cubing) <.<
> 
> ...


School. Sad face.




Edit: Btw, Melbourne Winter Open is my first day of holidays, how come you're already off school James?


----------



## NanoCuber (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm not, but I might be able to take that day off.


----------



## AnthonyH (Jun 17, 2010)

Wagger


----------



## Faz (Jun 17, 2010)

Anyone up for a meetup this weekend - some last minute practice before the comp?


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jun 17, 2010)

I guess I could do Saturday, since my Basketball game is at 6:30. Can't do Sunday though, since I will be on a bus to Canberra for my school music tour.


----------



## Faz (Jun 18, 2010)

Sat 1pm? I might be a bit late as my soccer game finishes ~12:30ish.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 18, 2010)

Did you guys have your meetup today?
Anyway, yeah, I'll come.


----------



## Luigimamo (Jun 18, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Sat 1pm? I might be a bit late as my soccer game finishes ~12:30ish.



You play soccer?

I might be able to go ...


----------



## Faz (Jun 18, 2010)

Luigimamo said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Sat 1pm? I might be a bit late as my soccer game finishes ~12:30ish.
> ...



No. Where did you get that idea from?


----------



## jianziboy (Jun 18, 2010)

i'll come and this is very last minute


----------



## Faz (Jun 18, 2010)

1pm Saturday usual place

Me
Matt
ZBFTW
Luigimamo
jianziboy 
Timmc?
I'll also tell pappas.


----------



## joey (Jun 18, 2010)

joey/forte


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jun 18, 2010)

Sorry guys, but it ends up I can't go. I have to pack for my music tour and get things all ready for it. Hope you have fun!


----------



## Faz (Jun 18, 2010)

oh f you.

Timmc is coming, we're sorting out comp stuff. Also, I'm bringing along 45 mins of melbourne summer footage to watch/edit if you guys want. I'll text pappas now.


----------



## Luigimamo (Jun 18, 2010)

I might come but I wouldn't expect me.


----------



## pappas (Jun 19, 2010)

Got back at 3am this morning. There is no way I'm going today. Also I reckon I could come second in the comp. 13.02 a12, after not cubing for over a month.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 19, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> oh f you.
> 
> Timmc is coming, we're sorting out comp stuff. Also, I'm bringing along 45 mins of melbourne summer footage to watch/edit if you guys want. I'll text pappas now.



I'll bring my USB. Might want some of the footage. Jeremy's bringing 2x2, 3x3 and Pyra scrambles. Mossimo said he can't come. YAYAYAY
Cya there.


----------



## Faz (Jun 19, 2010)

Cool meetup


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 19, 2010)

Was there Maru?


----------



## Faz (Jun 19, 2010)

No Maru 4x4's

Also I found out all my 3x3's suck.


----------



## Luigimamo (Jun 19, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Also I found out *all* my 3x3's suck.





So no WR's next week?


----------



## Faz (Jun 19, 2010)

My WR AV is dead (way too loose - tightening makes it crap)
My Haiyan memory is nice, but Tim Major says it sucks. I'll probably use the Haiyan memory for the competition
I also have Tim Major's black AV which I may use.


----------



## aronpm (Jun 19, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> My Haiyan memory is nice, but Tim Major says it sucks.


nohim


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 21, 2010)

*2x2*
*Faz:* (DNF), (2.81), 4.08, 3.15, 3.08 = 3.44
*Me:* 6.66 (DNF) 7.84 7.15 (6.15) = 7.22
*Jeremy:* (16.22) 6.86 (3.66), 9.34, 8.94 = 8.38
*TimMc:* 11.00, (11.06), 13.25, 10.57, (7.31) = 11.61

*3x3*
*Faz:* 9.90 8.47 13.02, 9.33, 7.15 = 9.23
*Me:* 19.90 (20.69) 17.59 16.36, (13.36 D)) = 17.95
*Jeremy:* (23.31), 27.09, 24.71, (DNF), 32.5 = 28.10
*TimMc:* 28.58, 26.94, (18.44), 26.30_ (DNS)_ = 27.27 _

*Pyraminx round 1*
*Faz:* 7.66, (5.69), 8.13, (13.52), 5.80 = 7.20
*Me:* 12.38, (5.02), (DNF), 8.86, 7.13 = 9.46
*Jeremy:* (DNF), (9.99), 11.69, 11.59, 14.16 = 12.48

*Pyraminx round 2*
*Faz:* (4.80), 5.5, 5.44, (DNF), 4.94 = 5.29
*Me:* (5.75), (7.43), 5.69, 6.91, 6.22 = 6.27
*Jeremy:* 7.13, (14.65), 10.61, (6.61), 6.63 = 8.12

*OH*
*Faz:* (22.38), 16.58, (16.28), 17.53, 17.22 = 17.11
*Me:* 35.71, (29.55), (36.84), 32.19, 31.11 = 33.00
*Jeremy:* 54.61 DNS DNS DNS DNS = DNF
Too bad for Jeremy the cutoff was 54.60 

*Magic*
*Jeremy:* 1.11, 2.31, DNF, 1.25, DNF = DNF
*Me:* 1.77, 1.65, 1.56, DNF, 1.83 = 1.75

I also watched Faz get a 6.xy solve, and at least 2 7s.

I'd take most of these results (2x2 sucked though)

Jeremy has my main 3x3 for 2H and OH  Also, my Magic fell apart 


Thanks to Aron for all average results. How could I have missed out the 7.15? _


----------



## Faz (Jun 21, 2010)

You missed out the best solve of them all xD



Spoiler



7.15 final solve


----------



## Parity (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey Feliks is your comp this weekend?


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jun 21, 2010)

Parity said:


> Hey Feliks is your comp this weekend?



Yes Melbourne Winter Open is on Saturday.......


----------



## aronpm (Jun 21, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> *2x2*
> *Faz:* (DNF), (2.81), 4.08, 3.15, 3.08 = 3.44
> *Me:* 6.66 (DNF) 7.84 7.15 (6.15) = 7.22
> *Jeremy:* (16.22) 6.86 (3.66), 9.34, 8.94 = 8.38
> ...


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 21, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> You missed out the best solve of them all xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I prefered your sub 7 
Original post has been updated. Thanks Aron.


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 21, 2010)

Yeah I was wondering why there was only 4 solves.


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 23, 2010)

Jeremy, you know those rubik's 4x4 pieces I gave to you a few months back and there was one missing, well I found it. It was just on the ground, I don't know how it's been there for so long with out me noticing it. I'll give it to you at MWO as it is no use to me.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jun 25, 2010)

Hey all, I entered a cadbury smooth moves competition for which I solved a rubik's cube! I need as many people to vote for me so I have a chance to win! Just like this video :http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSvhIaD7mGc


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 25, 2010)

Very smooth.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jun 25, 2010)

I thought so


----------



## TimMc (Jun 29, 2010)

Anyone up for a meetup?

*Saturday the 17th of July* at Melbourne Central Level 2 near Oporto and Gloria Jeans (usual place)

*1pm to 4pm* etc

Tim.


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 29, 2010)

Yeah, I probably could do that. not absolutely sure though.


----------



## AnthonyH (Jun 29, 2010)

Yep I'll be going


----------



## Faz (Jun 29, 2010)

sure, sure.


----------



## AnthonyH (Jun 29, 2010)

Hope you come Zane because it's always fun when Your there O.O


----------



## jianziboy (Jun 29, 2010)

and you get $5 for gum


----------



## pappas (Jun 30, 2010)

I'll probably go. I think school sport should have finished by then.


----------



## hic0057 (Jun 30, 2010)

It's hard for me to get there because I live in Kyabram which is around 3 hours away so I won't go


----------



## Faz (Jun 30, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> I'll probably go. I think school sport should have finished by then.



Lol we're still on holidays then xp


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jun 30, 2010)

You're still on holidays on the 17th of July?!?!?!?!


----------



## Faz (Jun 30, 2010)

Mhmm xD

3 weeks ftw. Also, if anyone wants to go through the trouble of getting some custom stickers for 3x3, with a cool australian logo, then I'd repay them (depending on the price) You could order 100 or so, and give them out for free. I know ZB was keen on this idea.


----------



## AnthonyH (Jun 30, 2010)

Rubixcubematt said:


> You're still on holidays on the 17th of July?!?!?!?!



Yea i heard some Private schools get an extra week or somethin


----------



## jianziboy (Jul 2, 2010)

i go to a private school i only have 2 weeks


----------



## AnthonyH (Jul 2, 2010)

jianziboy said:


> i go to a private school i only have 2 weeks



Wtf did i say ALL private schools? 
No


----------



## jianziboy (Jul 3, 2010)

Anyone know where I can get 4-40x 1" screws I need to fix my v cube 6 core


----------



## Faz (Jul 3, 2010)

bunnings perhaps.


----------



## jianziboy (Jul 3, 2010)

I tried bunnings they have them but just to short


----------



## Faz (Jul 4, 2010)

Anyone up for a cube on tuesday, wednesday or thursday? Today's Sunday in case anyone lost track of days during the holidays xD


----------



## AnthonyH (Jul 4, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Anyone up for a cube on tuesday, wednesday or thursday? Today's Sunday in case anyone lost track of days during the holidays xD



Hahahaa Yep 
Wednesday and thursdays good for me
And i thought we were gonna have a meetup on saturday 0_0


----------



## Faz (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh, I thought it was Sat the 17th the meetup. I can't make it from friday-sunday this weekend.

Meetup Wed or Thurs?


----------



## NanoCuber (Jul 4, 2010)

Thurs sounds good


----------



## Luigimamo (Jul 4, 2010)

NanoCuber said:


> Thurs sounds good



If you bring my v6, I will go.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 5, 2010)

Hey guys, coming back to Melbourne tomorrow (been in the country since Thursday) and I needed to get in contact with Anthony, so we can announce to the other Melbourne cubers about a "mini competition" at Altona Meadows library. It's Tuesday, but I'm not sure of the time, which is why I needed to contact Anthony. I was going to make a thread, but not much point now when there's only one day until the comp. Obviously it's not official, but afaik there's prizes [the library staff were ordering 15 3x3s and 5 2x2s (too many imo) and she said they were also going to be prizes at this competition.]
Hopefully Anthony sees this soon, but just giving you guys the heads up so you can hopefully get down there.
So there's a mini comp with prizes (afaik) at Altona Meadows library upstairs in the function room. We'll prolly have 3x3 and 2x2 events.
Anthony: Remember to bring scrambles! I suggest atleast 10 3x3 scrambles, and atleast 5 2x2 scrambles.
Please bring your stackmats including mats if you have them.

Prolly won't have a chance to post before the comp, so if I don't, hopefully see you there 

Edit: It's not only open to Melbourne cubers, I just assumed only Melbourne cubers would come 

Edit 2: Anthony, post details asap.


----------



## AnthonyH (Jul 5, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Hey guys, coming back to Melbourne tomorrow (been in the country since Friday) and I needed to get in contact with Anthony, so we can announce to the other Melbourne cubers about a "mini competition" at Altona Meadows library. It's Tuesday, but I'm not sure of the time, which is why I needed to contact Anthony. I was going to make a thread, but not much point now when there's only one day until the comp. Obviously it's not official, but afaik there's prizes [the library staff were ordering 15 3x3s and 5 2x2s (too many imo) and she said they were also going to be prizes at this competition.]
> Hopefully Anthony sees this soon, but just giving you guys the heads up so you can hopefully get down there.
> So there's a mini comp with prizes (afaik) at Altona Meadows library upstairs in the function room. We'll prolly have 3x3 and 2x2 events.
> Anthony: Remember to bring scrambles! I suggest atleast 10 3x3 scrambles, and atleast 5 2x2 scrambles.
> ...



4:30pm-6:30
Yes 3x3 and 2x2 events also it could be a short sesh to teach some people how to solve it. 

Altona Meadows Library and Learning Centre, Central Square Shopping Centre, 2 Newham Way
Library contact:

PHONE: 9932 3020
EMAIL: [email protected]


----------



## Faz (Jul 5, 2010)

:s Can't make it at that time. Meetup on Thurs, 12pm regular place?


----------



## Thomas97 (Jul 5, 2010)

why not?


----------



## AnthonyH (Jul 5, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> :s Can't make it at that time. Meetup on Thurs, 12pm regular place?



sounds good to me
soo:
Mossimo
Me
Faz
James
Josh?
Tim minor ?
TimMc?


----------



## Thomas97 (Jul 5, 2010)

i'll probably go. its just i don't know how i could get there.


----------



## Faz (Jul 5, 2010)

Train to melbourne central station.

Also, does anyone have a set of 5x5 half bright stickers?


----------



## Thomas97 (Jul 5, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Train to melbourne central station.
> 
> Also, does anyone have a set of 5x5 half bright stickers?



its just my parents, they think that it is a little dangerous. 
i do have crappy yj 5x5 stickers. they are no use.


----------



## NanoCuber (Jul 5, 2010)

@Anthony: Josh will probably coming to the meet on Thursday. I'm gonna come too. The reason he hasn't been on the forums is because he has been on holidays in sydney. So yeah, I'll ring him though and tell him about it.

Also I MIGHT be able to come to the Mini comp @ the library.


----------



## AnthonyH (Jul 5, 2010)

NanoCuber said:


> @Anthony: Josh will probably coming to the meet on Thursday. I'm gonna come too. The reason he hasn't been on the forums is because he has been on holidays in sydney. So yeah, I'll ring him though and tell him about it.
> 
> Also I MIGHT be able to come to the Mini comp @ the library.



SrslY??! Shweet bro! 

Btw we are not gonna get any people so if you could just stay with us to show off to the library staff and talk about cubes and cube and stuff that'd be great


Some one please bring CRC lube to the meetup as well thanks


----------



## jianziboy (Jul 5, 2010)

I'll come to the meet up


----------



## jianziboy (Jul 5, 2010)

Anyone got a 2x2 that I trade for a maru 2x2


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 5, 2010)

So Thursday, as in 8th of June I assume.


----------



## Faz (Jul 5, 2010)

yes.


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 5, 2010)

I don't think I'm doing anything then, I should be there.


----------



## AnthonyH (Jul 5, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> So Thursday, as in 8th of June I assume.



July** ^^



jianziboy said:


> Anyone got a 2x2 that I trade for a maru 2x2



Yes, are you interested in a ShengShou?


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 6, 2010)

AnthonyH said:


> jianziboy said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone got a 2x2 that I trade for a maru 2x2
> ...



Wut. You wanna trade a good 2x2 for a bad 2x2 Anthony? What did you do to that Shengshou that makes it worse than a Maru 

Anyone else for the library comp today? Please?


----------



## Luigimamo (Jul 6, 2010)

Nup. I can't go, Sounds like fun though.


----------



## AnthonyH (Jul 6, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> AnthonyH said:
> 
> 
> > jianziboy said:
> ...



It doesnt really matter Tim for the comp. 
We could just cube and show off to the people...


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 6, 2010)

AnthonyH said:


> We could just cube and show off to the people...



Remember, the other sessions have been during the youth services program. This one isn't. There won't be the kids from the other program, there'll only be people who came specifically for the comp.


----------



## jianziboy (Jul 6, 2010)

WHAT it's today?


----------



## Faz (Jul 6, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> AnthonyH said:
> 
> 
> > jianziboy said:
> ...



I may have been able to with a bit more notice.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 6, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> I may have been able to with a bit more notice.



That was up to Anthony, as I said, I'd been in the country without internet access, plus it's his comp. Surprised he hadn't announced it yet so I asked a friend if I could use their internet :s

BUT THERE MIGHT BE PRIZES!


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 6, 2010)

Oh cool prizes, I'll be there.


Spoiler



not really


----------



## pappas (Jul 6, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> :s Can't make it at that time. Meetup on Thurs, 12pm regular place?



I'll come on Thursday.


----------



## pappas (Jul 6, 2010)

jianziboy said:


> i go to a private school i only have 2 weeks



Yeah but, do you have 3 weeks holidays in September?


----------



## AnthonyH (Jul 6, 2010)

Haha that was fun ^^
One of the people from MWO came. 
We did OH, 3x3 and 2x2. One of the prizes was a EB games 20 dollr gift voucher O.O.

Some one posts the avgs ....


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 6, 2010)

DYK
- Jeremy came? I was like wut...
- Andrea from MWO came. She only did 2 timed solves though ^.^
- She taught someone there how to solve it.
- I won everything except Magic.
- I seem to have lost my AV so I had to use my AII.
- AIIs are alright for 2H but for OH they suck (at least mine does)
- I predicted Jeremy's magic average exactly.
- Andrea can't normally come to meetups, because she's at work, but she's coming on Thursday.
- I won a $20 EB games card and a ES 2x2.
- There was no prize for OH 
- I was going to give away a 3rd prize anyway.
- Jeremy has a hot pink QJ timer 
- When Jeremy came, the first thing I said was, "Did you bring your stack pod?" 
- He came all the way from Springvale 
- We only got four events done in 2 hours 
- Anthony didn't bring scrambles 
- But Andrea did so all was good 
- aronpm's flight was cancelled so he didn't make it 
- I got a 0.90 H-perm with Anthony's type C

FUN


----------



## Thomas97 (Jul 6, 2010)

sounds like it was fun. i have gotten a white QJ timer recently. not a bad timer. i like it.


----------



## jianziboy (Jul 6, 2010)

List of people going to the meet up
Feliks
Anthony
Tim Major
Andrea (i think)
Tom
James
Josh
Tim Mc?
Luke?
Zane

Anyone else


----------



## Faz (Jul 6, 2010)

Faz 
Anthony
Timmajor
Andrea
Jeremy
Zane
James 
Josh
Tom - hudat.


----------



## Thomas97 (Jul 6, 2010)

yeah, im going
im Thomas Nguyen. i was at MWO. i was the ugly asian if you don't know me.


----------



## Faz (Jul 6, 2010)

lol. I seriously don't remember you, and I thought I could basically remember everyone at the comp. I'll just have to wait until Thurs.


----------



## Thomas97 (Jul 6, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> lol. I seriously don't remember you, and I thought I could basically remember everyone at the comp. I'll just have to wait until Thurs.



i was the guy who got two dnf for 2x2 because i didn't start the timer. i think you were judging one of the dnf. :fp


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 7, 2010)

Thomas97 said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > lol. I seriously don't remember you, and I thought I could basically remember everyone at the comp. I'll just have to wait until Thurs.
> ...



I remember you  I think I judged both of the DNFs actually, or maybe I was just close by.


----------



## Luigimamo (Jul 7, 2010)

Thomas97 said:


> yeah, im going
> im Thomas Nguyen. i was at MWO. i was the ugly asian if you don't know me.



I think I remember you were you wearing red ?
By the way I was the very tall kid.


----------



## pappas (Jul 7, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Faz
> Anthony
> Timmajor
> Andrea
> ...


You can add me to that list.


Luigimamo said:


> Thomas97 said:
> 
> 
> > yeah, im going
> ...



Since when are you tall?:confused:


----------



## Luigimamo (Jul 7, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> Luigimamo said:
> 
> 
> > Thomas97 said:
> ...


I'm 12 and i'm 5 ft 10


----------



## Thomas97 (Jul 7, 2010)

Luigimamo said:


> Thomas97 said:
> 
> 
> > yeah, im going
> ...



i wasn't wearing red. i was wearing a black wool jumper with jeans.
i don't remember anyone being tall, or do i.


----------



## Thomas97 (Jul 7, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Thomas97 said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...



i think you judged one of them. and felix judged the other


----------



## AnthonyH (Jul 7, 2010)

Luigimamo said:


> PAPPAS!!15 said:
> 
> 
> > Luigimamo said:
> ...



Alright you tall *KID*


----------



## Thomas97 (Jul 7, 2010)

i do remember the name Mossimo but i can't remember what he looked like.


----------



## Luigimamo (Jul 7, 2010)

Thomas97 said:


> i do remember the name Mossimo but i can't remember what he looked like.


I'm was wearing a blue shirt. Oh and I'm tall.


----------



## jianziboy (Jul 7, 2010)

Mossy is white and looks like a Hungarian with blond hair


----------



## AnthonyH (Jul 7, 2010)

DW guys you can all figure out whos who tomorrow...


----------



## Luigimamo (Jul 7, 2010)

jianziboy said:


> Mossy is white and looks like a Hungarian with blond hair



 

http://cdn.smosh.com/smosh-pit/062010/bobmarley.jpg Random and off topic !


----------



## Thomas97 (Jul 7, 2010)

http://cdn.smosh.com/smosh-pit/062010/bobmarley.jpg yeah, that is really random


----------



## AnthonyH (Jul 7, 2010)

My friend might be coming. LOL, I showed her the meetup vids and she was like @[email protected]


----------



## aronpm (Jul 7, 2010)

AnthonyH said:


> My friend might be coming. LOL, I showed her the meetup vids and she was like @[email protected]



Eww, is she your GIRLfriend?! Gross!!!:fp:fp


----------



## AnthonyH (Jul 7, 2010)

aronpm said:


> AnthonyH said:
> 
> 
> > My friend might be coming. LOL, I showed her the meetup vids and she was like @[email protected]
> ...



WTF no, go watch human centipede ^^


----------



## Luigimamo (Jul 7, 2010)

If anyone has any spare blank DVD's I would really appericiate to borrow one. (And if you were wondering I don't mean movies or the karate kid or something just a blank DVD)


----------



## Thomas97 (Jul 7, 2010)

Luigimamo said:


> If anyone has any spare blank DVD's I would really appericiate to borrow one. (And if you were wondering I don't mean movies or the karate kid or something just a blank DVD)



why do you need a blank dvd?


----------



## Luigimamo (Jul 8, 2010)

Thomas97 said:


> Luigimamo said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone has any spare blank DVD's I would really appericiate to borrow one. (And if you were wondering I don't mean movies or the karate kid or something just a blank DVD)
> ...



I'll explain at the meet-up it's a long story. I've got some DVD's now so it doesn't matter.


----------



## jianziboy (Jul 8, 2010)

Mossimo I want my f2 back the cube you gave me isn't a ghosthand 2


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 8, 2010)

jianziboy said:


> Mossimo I want my f2 back the cube you gave me isn't a ghosthand 2



Reminds me of someone. :fp
You're such a hypocrite.


----------



## Luigimamo (Jul 8, 2010)

jianziboy said:


> Mossimo I want my f2 back the cube you gave me isn't a ghosthand 2



You asked me and persuaded me. No.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 9, 2010)

jianziboy said:


> Mossimo I want my f2 back the cube you gave me isn't a ghosthand 2



Off topic, but I lol'd at your signature. I know 1.23 Magic average WAS your pb, but it's just so funny you beat it in competition by sooo much.


----------



## Luigimamo (Jul 9, 2010)

Fine Jeremy I'll give it back but can you please fix my magic?


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 9, 2010)

He's fixing mine first 
Guize, Anthony screwed it up. He turned off auto-focus coz he's dumb, intentionally, and the camera wasn't focused on him solving. None of the video that Anthony filmed, and the people after him filmed was focused D:<


----------



## jianziboy (Jul 9, 2010)

i can't fix your magic there are no strings!!!


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 9, 2010)

jianziboy said:


> i can't fix your magic there are no strings!!!



? Were you talking to Mossimo? I haven't broken any strings. You told me yesterday I should've brought mine and you would've fixed it.


----------



## jianziboy (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm talking to mossimo. your one is fine zb


----------



## AnthonyH (Jul 9, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> He's fixing mine first
> Guize, Anthony screwed it up. He turned off auto-focus coz he's dumb, intentionally, and the camera wasn't focused on him solving. None of the video that Anthony filmed, and the people after him filmed was focused D:<



Srry tim 
I was just trying the focus thing out it was the first time i've ever used a camera with such detail!


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## jianziboy (Jul 10, 2010)

anyone got pyraminx stickers i can buy?


----------



## Luigimamo (Jul 11, 2010)

jianziboy said:


> anyone got pyraminx stickers i can buy?



Why don't you cut them?


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jul 11, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


>



+2, Tim can't start a timer properly....


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 11, 2010)

Haha, I noticed that.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 12, 2010)

Rubixcubematt said:


> +2, Tim can't start a timer properly....



It's borderline 

Anyone for a meetup on the 24th? At least I think that's the Saturday  I should have my Guhong and KO clock by then.


----------



## TimMc (Jul 12, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Anyone for a meetup on the 24th?



Up for 17th still? 

Tim.


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 12, 2010)

I _might_ come Tim, I don't think I'm doing anything that day so why not.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 12, 2010)

TimMc said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone for a meetup on the 24th?
> ...



I can't come D:
I promised some friends we'd go to Rampfest
18th maybe? My order might not of come yet, and we won't have been to the country so I still won't have my 3x3 D:


----------



## AnthonyH (Jul 12, 2010)

I can make it to any meetup.
I quit tutor ^^


----------



## pappas (Jul 13, 2010)

I don't know if I can come to either I have no money and I already owe my mum $50.
Edit: ZB FTW: I've still got $5 for you.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 15, 2010)

Next time someone is going to make an order, can you contact me? On lightake I want a skewb, and on cubesmith I want a set of half bright stickers for a mini 4x4.

Contact me before ordering to make sure noone else has already ordered one/both of these.

Edit: Obviously I would be paying. And I might pay a few bucks extra if that'll make you order for me 

Edit 2: I also want a Maru 4x4, and I'd pay you back a fair bit extra as these aren't cheap.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 16, 2010)

See you guys there tomorrow (12:00 midday)
My friend kinda broke my promise or sth. He like, made me promise we'd go, then he pulled out D:
Please post if you're coming.


----------



## jianziboy (Jul 16, 2010)

is the meet up on 17th still on?


----------



## jianziboy (Jul 16, 2010)

i'm coming


----------



## NanoCuber (Jul 16, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Next time someone is going to make an order, can you contact me? On lightake I want a skewb, and on cubesmith I want a set of half bright stickers for a mini 4x4.
> 
> Contact me before ordering to make sure noone else has already ordered one/both of these.
> 
> ...


Yeah Tim, I'll get you that stuff. Since I am getting some similar things too.
I'll talk to you about it at the meetup. I'm gonna come too btw. 
-James


----------



## AnthonyH (Jul 16, 2010)

I'll go...
I'll handle the scrambles 
Anyone wanna meet early?


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 16, 2010)

jianziboy said:


> i'm coming


K cool, I have two magics I want you to restring. Time it! Stackmat them both in a relay!



NanoCuber said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Next time someone is going to make an order, can you contact me? On lightake I want a skewb, and on cubesmith I want a set of half bright stickers for a mini 4x4.
> ...


Sick... I didn't expect one person to offer to get all of it. If I was buying an order, and getting someone else something, I could prolly only get them something cheapish. Wow thanks.


AnthonyH said:


> I'll go...
> I'll handle the scrambles
> Anyone wanna meet early?


Um... very much so?  It depends on when I finish my oral book review by. I have to leave at like, 3:45-4:00 for a V-line, so I'll try to get there a bit early, like half an hour? Sorry if I don't, but I'm pretty far through it :/


----------



## AnthonyH (Jul 17, 2010)

yea go and film some cubing and i promise i won't touch your camera


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 17, 2010)

I can't film, I posted like, 7 minutes of filming this month and we got capped :/
My internet is slow, and has very low quota :/

(3.36 single, 6.94 and 8.26 average, and 12.93 team solve all this month of our cap.
Why don't you bring your camera and film? I think filming makes meets more fun. Last meet was pretty epic imo.


----------



## AnthonyH (Jul 17, 2010)

Haha I'm out of internet as well and i don't have my camera with me
I got clock scrambles btw


----------



## pappas (Jul 17, 2010)

Can't go.


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 17, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> Can't go.


2 characters.


----------



## Faz (Jul 17, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> cbf going


----------



## AnthonyH (Jul 17, 2010)

Srry Tim Minor i ''accidentally'' put your v5 and aiii in my bag :\


----------



## jianziboy (Jul 19, 2010)

sry minor i put your clock in my bag


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 20, 2010)

Meetup this weekend, to get it so the meets aren't when I have to go to the country. I got some new puzzles (KO clock, mm that I need help with fixing, Dayan Guhong and a new AV which is fricken amazing)
Plus only 4 people came to last meetup, announcing it early in hope more will come this time.
Also, now Faz has my black AV, Jeremy has my Rubik's brand clock and Anthony has my A3f and my V5. I WANT MY CUBES BACK D:
So who's for this Saturday, 12:00?


----------



## AnthonyH (Jul 20, 2010)

Maybe....Been to too many meetups parents are complaining...


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 20, 2010)

Hmm, sounds good atm.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jul 20, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> Cbf going.


----------



## Faz (Jul 20, 2010)

Rubixcubematt said:


> PAPPAS!!15 said:
> 
> 
> > Cbf going.



oh gtfo

I might go


----------



## Todd (Jul 21, 2010)

feliks, sat down to read the heraldsun today, get about 1/3 the way through and see your mug there 

Well done, I hope this brings some more attention to an otherwise over looked hobby/sport in Australia.

I have no idea how your recognition is so good, its scary! You must have heaps of time on your hands


----------



## Thomas97 (Jul 21, 2010)

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/vi...-the-cube-market/story-e6frf7kx-1225894767482
i saw your article on the newspaper as well.
congrats Faz!


----------



## Faz (Jul 21, 2010)

**** that photo.


----------



## pappas (Jul 21, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> **** that photo.



Saw it for the first time just then. I see why you ripped it out.


----------



## aronpm (Jul 21, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > **** that photo.
> ...



lol fazrage


----------



## Luigimamo (Jul 21, 2010)

Who's been calling him the Usain Bolt ???
rofl photo


----------



## Thomas97 (Jul 21, 2010)

aronpm said:


> PAPPAS!!15 said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...



lol. at least they wrote good things about you.


----------



## Faz (Jul 21, 2010)

Heh, they didn't mention that it was 8.52 lol


----------



## AnthonyH (Jul 21, 2010)

lol nice pic


----------



## jianziboy (Jul 21, 2010)

Feliks took up the hobby after watching a tutorial on YouTube and will attend the *Asian* championship in Bangkok in October.


----------



## AnthonyH (Jul 21, 2010)

jianziboy said:


> Feliks took up the hobby after watching a tutorial on YouTube and will attend the *Asian* championship in Bangkok in October.



Your point? o.o


----------



## Faz (Jul 21, 2010)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=AsianChampionship2010


----------



## TimMc (Jul 21, 2010)

See you at the meetup 

Tim.


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 23, 2010)

So who's coming tomorrow?


----------



## jianziboy (Jul 23, 2010)

I'll come to the meet and who's coming?


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 23, 2010)

Confirmed people are:

Jeremy
Tim
Tim
Me
Professor
Anthony


----------



## jianziboy (Jul 23, 2010)

Anyone have a alpha 5 for trade I amn willing to trade a mefferts 4x4 or eastsheen 2x2 with a super floppy for an A5. 

Zane whos professor


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 23, 2010)

Professor, is a guy apparently coming, same guy that interviewed Feliks.


----------



## AnthonyH (Jul 23, 2010)

Me is coming


----------



## AnthonyH (Jul 24, 2010)

Someone please bring their lube thanks 
And yes Tim I'm bringing your v6 don't stress


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 24, 2010)

Ok, I'll bring my "5-star Wonder Silicon Lubricant Spray" xD
Jeremy: Make sure you bring my clock.
Anthony: As well as my V6, you have my V5 and A3F. Make sure you bring them.

See you guys there, I'm leaving in about 5 minutes.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 24, 2010)

Professor didn't come. But Josh did xD
14.75 team solve with roughly;
Cross, Josh: 4.5
F2l, me: 6.5
OLL, Zane: 2
PLL, Anthony: 1.5 (U', except we kinda all tried to do the U' at once xD)

Zane got an 11 with a PLL skip. No skips for me except on the train or untimed D:
I had 2 PLL skips, then two COLL skips in a row on the train.
I suck at 3x3 relays.
My Guhong's really awesome?
Zane should be good at fmc, coz he knows BH algs.
Zane is really accurate at bld.
He's also fast now 
His corners suck, but his edges are crazy.
I got a 23.75 OH nl single 
I just realised now this is pb.
Fun meetup, though Anthony ripped me off bad.
I'll explain.


Spoiler



April 16 2010: 
Anthony: yo mang, lemme mod yo v6.
Me: noo....
Anthony: for free? I'm just like, really bored and stuff.
Me: noo....
Anthony: come on, please? I'll do it well.
Me: Fine... (groan)

About a week later
Anthony: yo that'll be $10
Me: fine... s'long as you do it good.

Months later after heaps of asking.
Me: yay, finally got it
Anthony: gimme money
Me: fine... why's it so slow?
Anthony: I put dirt in it and didn't clean it out.
Me: you tell me this now? >_>
Anthony: also btw, no pins kthx bai
Me: ... that's like, the main part of the mod :'(

Actual dialogue is based on past events and were not necessarily said like this.


D:


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 24, 2010)

I thought the team solve thing went in this order:
Josh
Anthony
Tim
Zane


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 24, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> I thought the team solve thing went in this order:
> Josh
> Anthony
> Tim
> Zane



Really? wasn't that the 17? We only had Anthony doing f2l like, twice.


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 24, 2010)

Well I remember have you do OLL then there being a PLL skip when I was suppose to do PLL, so we both frantically executed the U'.
Unless we had more then one PLL skip and I'm thinking of a different solve.


----------



## AnthonyH (Jul 24, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol


----------



## Faz (Jul 25, 2010)

Jeremy, your v5 will be returned to you. In pieces.


----------



## hic0057 (Jul 25, 2010)

Any new about national.


----------



## TimMc (Jul 25, 2010)

hic0057 said:


> Any new about national.



We've made a booking request for a room with a 150 person capacity at RMIT University but we're still trying to negotiate with GPT to see if we can host the event at Melbourne Central for better public exposure.

There's also discussions going on between Seven Towns and Crown and Andrews regarding sponsorship.

Hopefully a venue will be confirmed within the next week...

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Jul 25, 2010)

We also have Tim Major's school gym as a backup venue.


----------



## Luigimamo (Jul 26, 2010)

I just saw Felik's on SBS.
Were they at the library comp? because it looked like a library in the background.


----------



## TimMc (Jul 26, 2010)

Luigimamo said:


> I just saw Felik's on SBS.
> Were they at the library comp? because it looked like a library in the background.



This was at Hartwell Primary School...

Tim.


----------



## Thomas97 (Jul 26, 2010)

i saw it on the news as well. and i saw TimMc in the background(i think).
what cube were you using?


----------



## AnthonyH (Jul 27, 2010)

Luigimamo said:


> I just saw Felik's on SBS.
> Were they at the library comp? because it looked like a library in the background.



If thought that was the library comp tim and i held then :fp


----------



## Thomas97 (Jul 27, 2010)

i was writing an article for English when i found this http://www.theage.com.au/victoria/f...o-top-of-the-cubist-world-20100726-10smb.html 
it says that "But at Hartwell Primary School yesterday, there was a touch of the rock star about him as 12-year-old girls hovered for his autograph and proclaimed him ''awesome''. 
i thought that was funny


----------



## aronpm (Jul 27, 2010)

Thomas97 said:


> i was writing an article for English when i found this http://www.theage.com.au/victoria/f...o-top-of-the-cubist-world-20100726-10smb.html
> it says that "But at Hartwell Primary School yesterday, there was a touch of the rock star about him as 12-year-old girls hovered for his autograph and proclaimed him ''awesome''.
> i thought that was funny



ya im gonna get faz to sign something <3


----------



## Thomas97 (Jul 27, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Thomas97 said:
> 
> 
> > i was writing an article for English when i found this http://www.theage.com.au/victoria/f...o-top-of-the-cubist-world-20100726-10smb.html
> ...



i should as well. good idea.


----------



## AnthonyH (Jul 28, 2010)

Sign my stackmat timer hehe


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 7, 2010)

Fun meetup, we had a "coulda been" sub 10 group solve :/
It was a 12.7 instead, because Zane did U4 slow U-perm, U2.
I had 22.13 nl OH solve, so pb nl 
Faz did crazy in either 1st or 2nd 3x3 round.
Anthony scrambled all my puzzles, and twisted corners/flipped edges etc.
I scrambled Jeremy's giga again when he wasn't looking.
Fun meetup, Josh didn't come .
Zane had a 4x4 dnf, which everyone thought was close except him.
Damn, gonna have to solve all these cubes soon :s Thing I'm annoyed most about is the person who scrambled my mega, I hate mega 
Faz coulda sub 1'd on mega if he wasn't such a nub 

Edit: Faz also got a 16 OH average 

Edit 2: Without a +2, Faz's 2x2 average woulda been 2.03, instead 2.24~.
I was thinking of a different mega solve, he just had a crazy lockup, not wrong case.


----------



## Faz (Aug 7, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Faz did crazy in either 1st or 2nd 3x3 round.



Wat no. my averages were like 10, 9, and high 8
My 2x2 avg should have been 2.0x, if not for a plus 2.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 7, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Faz did crazy in either 1st or 2nd 3x3 round.
> ...



I thought it was low 8 >_<
And I now know why I do terrible at comps/meetups at pyra... I turn like, 3 times as fast at home 
I was shaking so bad after I beat him on the first single in the final, and I ended up losing.


----------



## Faz (Aug 8, 2010)

http://museumvictoria.com.au/melbournemuseum/whatson/event/?event=562855

He asked me if I could bring some other people. I'll count you in Jeremy.


----------



## pappas (Aug 8, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> http://museumvictoria.com.au/melbournemuseum/whatson/event/?event=562855
> 
> He asked me if I could bring some other people. I'll count you in Jeremy.



Too lazy to go. It's too early I'll still be in bed.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Aug 9, 2010)

I might be able to go. When are you going Faz?


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah, I might come too. Same question as above. When are you going Faz?


----------



## Faz (Aug 9, 2010)

Sunday from 11:30 - 12:30?

We could meet up beforehand outside, and cube for a bit or something?


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 9, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Sunday from 11:30 - 12:30?
> 
> We could meet up beforehand outside, and cube for a bit or something?



Can't come... country. 
Have fun.


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 9, 2010)

Will it be fun?


----------



## pappas (Aug 9, 2010)

Actually I might come, the getting there early sounds good. Still undecided.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Aug 9, 2010)

Faz, what I mean is what time will you be leaving to get there? Since I will be near you when you do leave....


----------



## Faz (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh, but don't you have church?

I don't know when I'll leave.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Aug 9, 2010)

Might be able to bail early. Dunno though.


----------



## AnthonyH (Aug 10, 2010)

> And no, reading and copying a formula definitely does not count!



O_O?


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 10, 2010)

There's more theory to the cube then algorithms.


----------



## jianziboy (Aug 12, 2010)

I'll come along

Other: I got my dayan guhong sadly it was missing a screw and had a stuffed up core


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 12, 2010)

jianziboy said:


> I'll come along
> 
> Other: I got my dayan guhong sadly it was missing a screw and had a stuffed up core



The core isn't stuffed up most likely, all Dayan Guhong's (afaik) have bad cores. One side getting the screw in is hard, but with force you'll be able. Pity about missing a screw. Just use c4u hardware or sth to replace it.


----------



## Faz (Aug 13, 2010)

Zane will be there at 10, I'll be there a bit after, and then after we do our demo or w/e, we might get lunch somewhere.


----------



## Faz (Aug 15, 2010)

I was amazed by that magic trick he did.

Also at the end when the audience asked questions, someone asked a question
Me: "Hey that sounds a lot like David"
Others: "Meh"
Me: WTF that sounded exactly like David"
David: "Hi"

He was there the whole time lol.


----------



## Faz (Aug 17, 2010)

OMG TRIPLE POST.

Meetup this Sat, 12pm, regular place.

David will be there.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 17, 2010)

WONdER!?


----------



## jianziboy (Aug 17, 2010)

i'll come and bring the stickers if they come


----------



## pappas (Aug 17, 2010)

Probably coming.


----------



## jianziboy (Aug 18, 2010)

the half bright stickers have come


----------



## Faz (Aug 19, 2010)

cool.

Sat

Me
David
Pappas
Jeremy 
Timmajor
Zane


----------



## AnthonyH (Aug 20, 2010)

I'll come


----------



## Faz (Aug 20, 2010)

Jeremy I'll pay you $5


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 21, 2010)

Cool meet.
- Faz called a 36.46 team blind with me executing. (LL was, "flower, GOOD J GOOD J DON'T DO ANYTHING")
- Me and Zane got a 13.33 solve, where I did cross, he did f2l, I did OLL, he did PLL. Splits were 1.3~, 8.5~, 10.5~, 13.33, so we did well in each step 
- I got a 12 nl 3x3 solve 
- I got 5.8-6.3 Pyra average, and Faz got 7.3~ (I won xD)
- Jeremy did a lot of assembling.
- Zane sold his unmodded basically untouched 6x6 for $40 in a 3way trade.
- Fun meet was fun.
- Also, Zane kept his awesome Guhong hidden until the end. He has two, but only showed me and Jeremy his other one, which was the best cube I had ever tried (seriously awesome)
- Pappas is fazt 
- Mini type As are awesome. Faz sold 3/10.
- Faz wasn't fast today, because I ate all his chocolate.
- Macca's refused to make me a pounder 
- Zane had no 4bld/3bld successes 
- I had a 3bld attempt, where I was sure my corners were right, and sure my edges were wrong. 6~ mins.
- Turns out I had all edges solved and no corners (4 twisted, E-perm)


----------



## jianziboy (Aug 21, 2010)

While were cubing some girl comes up

girl: that is the best thing i ever seen in my life

zane : she must have had a very boring life

all : lol

major ate 1/2 of the *quality* chocolate


----------



## Faz (Aug 21, 2010)

Anyone else want to reserve a mini alpha for 5 dollars

Jeremy - 2

5 left.


----------



## jianziboy (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm getting a 9x9
Other:maru 4x4, rubik's 2x2x4, speedstacks cups

*i got a 25th anniversary cube (australian version)
*anyone want a 9cm 3x3 . IT"S FREE


----------



## pappas (Aug 23, 2010)

^^
So good to have my 7x7 back although I got ripped off. I got confused by the second point for a while. Pappas is faz? wtf. Then I got it.


----------



## AnthonyH (Aug 23, 2010)

jianziboy said:


> Other:maru 4x4, rubik's 2x2x4, *speedstacks cups
> *



ew


----------



## Luigimamo (Aug 23, 2010)

jianziboy said:


> I'm getting a 9x9



I've got to see that.


----------



## jianziboy (Aug 24, 2010)

i'm not getting a 9x9 sorry


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Aug 24, 2010)

I'll sell you speedstack cups?


----------



## jianziboy (Aug 24, 2010)

how much?


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Aug 24, 2010)

What we agreed on .


----------



## AnthonyH (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## Tim Major (Aug 25, 2010)

Awesome, I had forgotten that you'd filmed 
Lol my Magic solve. Josh's stepmania skill is O_O, that song doesn't seem as crazy as the other ones he was doing.
And Anthony, the 12s RU' x63 is insane 
I take 18+ 
Thanks for posting that.


----------



## jianziboy (Aug 26, 2010)

i'm getting a 9x9 thats all i know for now


----------



## Faz (Aug 26, 2010)

lolk.


----------



## NanoCuber (Aug 26, 2010)

Meet this weekend? I can finally come if there is one. Kinda dying to cube a bit.
Haven't had time in agesss. Also I wanna buy and sell some stuff.


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 26, 2010)

How bout a meetup on the 4th and 5th.


----------



## Faz (Aug 26, 2010)

Oya that would be cool but there's this thing I have to go to.


----------



## NanoCuber (Aug 26, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> How bout a meetup on the 4th and 5th.





fazrulz said:


> Oya that would be cool but there's this thing I have to go to.



I laughed


----------



## TimMc (Aug 26, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> How bout a meetup on the 4th and 5th.



I'd prefer the Saturday. Anyone free that day?

I'll probably be 30min late as usual...

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Aug 26, 2010)

TimMc said:


> Zane_C said:
> 
> 
> > How bout a meetup on the 4th and 5th.
> ...



I don't know if you were joking, drunk, tired, or had a memory lapse, but I'd just like to remind you about a very bog event that you organized for next weekend


----------



## TimMc (Aug 27, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> I don't know if you were joking, drunk, tired, or had a memory lapse, but I'd just like to remind you about a very bog event that you organized for next weekend



Just joking 

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Aug 27, 2010)

lol @ bog event


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Aug 27, 2010)

Hahah, yeah. Nice English there faz .


----------



## AnthonyH (Aug 28, 2010)

NanoCuber said:


> Zane_C said:
> 
> 
> > How bout a meetup on the 4th and 5th.
> ...



lol same


----------



## jianziboy (Aug 29, 2010)

i got my 
9x9- huge
maru 4x4- ftw 10 seconds faster now
rubik's 2x2x4- useless


----------



## KboyForeverB (Aug 29, 2010)

jianziboy said:


> i got my
> 9x9- huge
> maru 4x4- ftw 10 seconds faster now
> rubik's 2x2x4- useless


I got my maru 4x4 too. I can almost say I average sub 1:20 because of it!


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 29, 2010)

jianziboy said:


> i got my
> 9x9- huge
> maru 4x4- ftw 10 seconds faster now
> rubik's 2x2x4- useless



Cool.
@James, weren't you ordering me a Maru 4? What happened to that  That was months ago.


----------



## AnthonyH (Sep 1, 2010)

Got ma new cubes.
FII (so sexyyy)
Dayan Guhong <33
Shengshou 2x2
and Av


----------



## TimMc (Sep 1, 2010)

What time is the meetup this Friday?

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Sep 1, 2010)

Whenever you can get there after school I suppose. Maybe like 4:30ish?

I'll be there at 5:30, I have a saxophone performance after school.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 1, 2010)

Is it your exam Feliks? Good luck! .


----------



## Faz (Sep 1, 2010)

Nope, just some concert. I'm doing my grade 5 exam at the end of the year.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 1, 2010)

Pfft, did that last year . Good luck anyway!


----------



## hic0057 (Sep 5, 2010)

Question to any Australian cubers: Where would be the best and cheapest place to buy a Speed stack timer. The Australian speed stack site sell them but includes shipping. Lightake sells speed stack timer too. I've heard that people had got some for around $20.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 5, 2010)

Hey guys, I can actually start coming to meetups now, maybe...


----------



## jianziboy (Sep 6, 2010)

anthony gimme my 2x2x4 back!!!


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 6, 2010)

KboyForeverB said:


> Hey guys, I can actually start coming to meetups now, maybe...



You _need_ to go to a meetup so Jeremy can get his purple cube back. 

Hopefully, I can come to the meetup so I can get a certificate with _my_ name on it. Not some other idiot's.


----------



## Faz (Sep 6, 2010)

Hopefully you can come to the meetup and I'll buy orangina from you.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 6, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Hopefully you can come to the meetup and I'll buy orangina from you.



I asked my Mum if I can come Friday night, and she said yes, if Brian comes. Okay, I have to go now.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 6, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully you can come to the meetup and I'll buy orangina from you.
> ...


If i do go, I might have to come pretty late. So I was talking with my mum to see if I could change my clarinet lessons, she said after the holidays...
Try to convince her again?
BOOYA!! She said yes, seeya guys at like 4:30 or something like that (Whenever date)


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 7, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> What're you guys talking about? There's no meetup this Friday, that was last Friday. If you guys do decide on one Friday, I don't think I'll come. Make it on weekends D:< (and not this weekend either, the next one)


well if not this week, then I guess I can't come either. I gotta go to Korea next week

ANyone wanna come this week???


----------



## pappas (Sep 7, 2010)

KboyForeverB said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > What're you guys talking about? There's no meetup this Friday, that was last Friday. If you guys do decide on one Friday, I don't think I'll come. Make it on weekends D:< (and not this weekend either, the next one)
> ...



ntrly. I do things on weekends.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 7, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> KboyForeverB said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...


No friday? anyday??? doesn't really matter...


----------



## pappas (Sep 7, 2010)

KboyForeverB said:


> PAPPAS!!15 said:
> 
> 
> > KboyForeverB said:
> ...



Another time. It's better to organise them a week or two in advance so more people turn up.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 7, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> KboyForeverB said:
> 
> 
> > PAPPAS!!15 said:
> ...


Yeah, I guess that's right, oh well, hopefully organise a meetup after I get back from Korea


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 7, 2010)

KboyForeverB said:


> PAPPAS!!15 said:
> 
> 
> > KboyForeverB said:
> ...



:fp So there isn't a meetup?  I won't be able to come to one until school goes back, then. I just wanted to come to a meetup, I didn't even realise. I feel so stupid now. I'm such a noob.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 7, 2010)

Sorry for off topic post but, wow, quite a reply full discussion and 200 page thread


----------



## Faz (Sep 7, 2010)

Since when are there friday meetups. There's no way I will go to anything on Friday. Saturday 12pm is the regular meetup time, and the next one will probably be in 2 weeks or so.


----------



## jianziboy (Sep 11, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z90pKisTIDQ major anothny and anh i think


----------



## AnthonyH (Sep 13, 2010)

jianziboy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z90pKisTIDQ major anothny and anh i think



Who's Anh? I don't know an Anh...


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 13, 2010)

AnthonyH said:


> jianziboy said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z90pKisTIDQ major anothny and anh i think
> ...



Lol, you're joking right >_<
Can't watch, capped, get my internet back in 7 days.
I can remember this though, when they asked to film, and Anthony said sure, then told ME to solve it 
Anyone up for a meetup this Saturday? (the 18th)
Same as usual in regards to time and place.


----------



## pappas (Sep 13, 2010)

jianziboy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z90pKisTIDQ major anothny and anh i think



Is that even Melbourne Central?

I probably won't go to next meetup. I've been busy lately.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 13, 2010)

I know this is WAY ahead but if there's a meetup on the first Saturday when school comes back, I'll be there


----------



## jianziboy (Sep 13, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> jianziboy said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z90pKisTIDQ major anothny and anh i think
> ...



yea thats melbourne central it says in the discription and also compare the table to the picture on the first page of this thread


----------



## jianziboy (Sep 17, 2010)

meet up still on and if it is whos going?


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 17, 2010)

Me and Zane. Hopefully a few others. I can't go next week (grand final weekend) plus going to country, so this week would be great.
Who else can come?


----------



## jianziboy (Sep 17, 2010)

i'll come if there are more people


----------



## TimMc (Sep 17, 2010)

I can come. I'll bring some prizes.

Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 28, 2010)

One last one these holidays? Who could come.
I want my Rubik's Clock back from Faz, and it would be cool if Zane could give me some help with TuRBo.
I'm free _most_ days. If anyone wants a weekday, that would work well, so Andrea could come.


----------



## Faz (Sep 28, 2010)

Well, there's a slight chance I can go Friday, but I don't think so. Saturday would be the best for me.


----------



## pappas (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm doing stuff on friday, but Saturday would work.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 28, 2010)

K, Saturday, usual time and place? I might be selling some of my old cubes.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 28, 2010)

TimMc said:


> I can come. I'll bring some prizes.
> 
> Tim.


 
I hope I can come soon, after holidays though, and get prizes


----------



## Faz (Sep 28, 2010)

Anyone want to buy a Transparent mufang cube with transparent stickers? I randomly got 2 DIY kits for them in my lightake order.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 28, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Anyone want to buy a Transparent mufang cube with transparent stickers? I randomly got 2 DIY kits for them in my lightake order.


 
how much??


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 30, 2010)

Er... Saturday's off... (AFL replay)
Tomorrow? I really want a meet before the end of the holidays


----------



## Faz (Sep 30, 2010)

What a shame I can't. Well, tbh, it depends what time I finish my project tomorrow, I may be able to be there at 1/2pm.


----------



## jianziboy (Sep 30, 2010)

after this meet up you can go to the rmit cafertiria theres a rmit cube meet from 5pm to 7pm quite a lot of people


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 1, 2010)

So um... noone is coming for sure? I'll be on again at 12, but seems like no meetup now, because noone confirmed.
(Jeremy, I didn't really understand your post, are you coming?)


----------



## TimMc (Oct 1, 2010)

I can't confirm. Working today, study on Saturday...

Tim.


----------



## pappas (Oct 1, 2010)

Yeah I'm not going to go on Saturday either I guess. 
Feliks:Bring the Guhong to school on Monday. $15 right?


----------



## Faz (Oct 1, 2010)

Yeah. Orange and white were swapped on it when I got it xD. But seeing as it's a Guhong, you could probably rearrange the pieces to swap the 2 sides. In fact, I'll do that now. It's really nice btw.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 6, 2010)

This weekend? I'm going away the next, and have inter-school sport the week after (I _think_) 
So, Faz is at AC, but who will come? Sorry for late notice


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 6, 2010)

Meh, I don't see why not.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Oct 6, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> This weekend? I'm going away the next, and have inter-school sport the week after (I _think_)
> So, Faz is at AC, but who will come? Sorry for late notice


 
This week? wait, Sat or Fri

Either way, I'm coming


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 6, 2010)

KboyForeverB said:


> This week? wait, Sat or Fri
> 
> Either way, I'm coming


 
there's no such thing as a friday meetup


----------



## KboyForeverB (Oct 6, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> there's no such thing as a friday meetup


 
oh right, oops...
sorry

hopefully they'll be more people


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 6, 2010)

Yes, the only chance of a meetup on Friday is during holidays, even then it would probably be just pushed to Saturday.


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 6, 2010)

I'd really like to come, and probably can, but I need some definite details.

Where is it? Just a MC in 'the regular place, near Oporto?'
What time? Isn't it usually noon?

Anyway, I'll try to come, unless anyone doesn't want me to.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Oct 6, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> I'd really like to come, and probably can, but I need some definite details.
> 
> Where is it? Just a MC in 'the regular place, near Oporto?'
> What time? Isn't it usually noon?
> ...


 
Me don't want you to


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 6, 2010)

KboyForeverB said:


> Me don't want you to



Apart from you.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 6, 2010)

I usually get there 11:30, then wait for 3/4 of an hour for everyone else to turn up 
Um, get there around 12, I'll be early as usual (unless cancelations/huuuge delays)
Same place as usual.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Oct 6, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> I usually get there 11:30, then wait for 3/4 of an hour for everyone else to turn up
> Um, get there around 12, I'll be early as usual (unless cancelations/huuuge delays)
> Same place as usual.


 
DANM!! my mum just informed me that I have a clarinet lesson at 2pm and the time can't be changed whatsoever, so I might have to leave at 1:30!! now that's stupid, I think my mum won't even let me go to the meetup

I doubt anyone else will, but I might come quite early to at least be somewhat in MC, 10:30-11, i know it's early... if you can't DON'T, then I just won't go


EDIT: my mum said I can go 11-1, FAIL!!!!, better than nothing but almost nothing!


----------



## pappas (Oct 7, 2010)

I have basketball on the weekend sorry.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 8, 2010)

Josh thinks he'll be here, James isn't sure if he can.

Me
Zane
Brian Kim
Cameron
Josh~
James~
TimMc?
Jeremy

Sounds good. I'll prolly be there about 11:45~


----------



## KboyForeverB (Oct 8, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Josh thinks he'll be here, James isn't sure if he can.
> 
> Me
> Zane
> ...


 
Jeremys comin? I'll bring his purple Guo Jia and I'm just stayin for a tiny a bit anyway


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 8, 2010)

What time does it usually finish? Also, is it going to be more like an unofficial competition, or are we just doing whatever?

I'll bring a screwdriver (they always seem to be useful), 3x3 scrambles if anyone wants them (I have a sheet with 55 of them, if anyone wants it), my video camera, and of course cubes and a stackmat. Anything else I need?

First meet, I'm excited.


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 8, 2010)

PEN!!!
I'm usually the latest to leave, I'll catch the 6:00pm train even if everyone else leaves earlier.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 8, 2010)

Sometimes we do unofficial competition, other times it's just cubing, racing, and talking (oh and eating).
If you bring scrambles and a pen, we can do some unofficial competition if you want.
Pen, screwdriver, money and cubes. All you need 
You can leave whenever. Prolly 4:30-5:00ish you might leave, but sometimes they've gone until 6 even. It's up to you.

Edit: Now that DST has started, I'll prolly leave a bit later (5:30-6:00)


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 8, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Josh thinks he'll be here, James isn't sure if he can.
> 
> Me
> Zane
> ...



Just realised, isn't Faz coming?

Also, about the unofficial comp, how about just 2x2 and 3x3? I can bring scrambles for both, and a pen. Of course, we could also do OH with the 3x3 scrambles. I'm just not sure about scorecards, though. :confused:

I might leave kind of early (like 3:30 or something), but I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 8, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> Just realised, isn't Faz coming?


He's in Asia for the Asian Champs 



RCTACameron said:


> Also, about the unofficial comp, how about just 2x2 and 3x3? I can bring scrambles for both, and a pen. Of course, we could also do OH with the 3x3 scrambles. I'm just not sure about scorecards, though. :confused:


Can you also bring Pyra? K thanks. Just bring a sheet or two of paper, to write everyone's times down. No need to get too official. If you want, you can give me the sheet of paper at the end of the meetup, and I'll post results here (all averages worked out) because I have nothing better to be doing at 6:30 on a Saturday 



RCTACameron said:


> I might leave kind of early (like 3:30 or something), but I'll see what I can do.


That's fine, still 3 and a half hours (and more if you come early)
It's be cool if I wasn't the first to arrive as usual


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 8, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> He's in Asia for the Asian Champs


Oh right, good luck Faz.




ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Can you also bring Pyra? K thanks. Just bring a sheet or two of paper, to write everyone's times down. No need to get too official. If you want, you can give me the sheet of paper at the end of the meetup, and I'll post results here (all averages worked out) because I have nothing better to be doing at 6:30 on a Saturday



Pyra? Are you being serious? MCD doesn't even have it, so it'd make more sense to bring 4x4 or something.
Edit: Okay fine, I've printed 5 pyra scrambles, 5 4x4 scrambles, 5 5x5 scrambles, 55 3x3 scrambles and 99 2x2 scrambles. All from cTimer.

I'll see what I can do about the paper/scorecards, just don't expect anything too fancy. 



ZB_FTW!!! said:


> That's fine, still 3 and a half hours (and more if you come early)
> It's be cool if I wasn't the first to arrive as usual



I think Brian will probably arrive first, he's saying he'll be there at 11.


----------



## pappas (Oct 8, 2010)

You don't need to bring scorecards and stuff it's really casual. I disagree with your signiature btw.


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 8, 2010)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...eania&years=&show=100+Persons&average=Average
I'm still faster officially, even if you're usually better. I might change my sig soon anyway.

So, I'll just bring some paper to write the times down on then. Sounds good?


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 8, 2010)

:tu


----------



## KboyForeverB (Oct 8, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> Just realised, isn't Faz coming?
> 
> Also, about the unofficial comp, how about just 2x2 and 3x3? I can bring scrambles for both, and a pen. Of course, we could also do OH with the 3x3 scrambles. I'm just not sure about scorecards, though. :confused:
> 
> I might leave kind of early (like 3:30 or something), but I'll see what I can do.


 
CAn you come a bit early too, I leave at 1 but I bet the first 20minutes, I'll rapidly eat and OH cube

Also Tim, why do call me Brian Kim, not just Brian?


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 8, 2010)

KboyForeverB said:


> CAn you come a bit early too, I leave at 1 but I bet the first 20minutes, I'll rapidly eat and OH cube
> 
> Also Tim, why do call me Brian Kim, not just Brian?


I'll probably be there about 11:30, but I might be late/early.


----------



## DemotioN (Oct 9, 2010)

sweet


----------



## KboyForeverB (Oct 9, 2010)

I left my timer at the meetup, anyone pick it up??? If not then DAMN! I better get a cheap new one


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 9, 2010)

Results for the unofficial comp at the meet:

*3x3*
1. Inzane Carney - (16.74), 16.38, 16.66, 15.70, (13.79) = *16.25*
2. Timmé Major - (14.63), (19.06), 15.72, 15.81, 18.36 = *16.63*
3. Cameronoob Stollery - (18.13), (21.81), 20.83, 19.15, 19.30 = *19.76*

*OH*
1. Zene Carney - 31.66, 32.02, 29.66, (25.68), (46.04) = *31.11*
2. Teme Major - 32.50, (27.75), (37.25), 32.15, 31.71 = *32.12*
3. Cameron Stelery - 32.97, (DNF), 39.94, (30.86), 38.88 = *37.26*

*Blindfolded*
1. Zaannnneeeee Carney - DNF, 1:52.02 = *1:52.02*
2. Tiiiiimmmmm Major - DNF = *DNF*

*2x2 Round 1*
1. Cameron Stoolery - 4.96, (3.69), (5.66), 5.61, 4.84 = *5.14*
2. Zany Carney - 5.93, 5.62, 6.02, (5.46), (8.54) = *5.86*
3. Tim Minor - 7.55, (10.06), 7.91, (5.00), 9.55 = *8.34*

*2x2 Final*
1. Cameroon Stollery - 3.94, 4.40, (2.53), (5.53), 4.08 = *4.14*
2. Zane Corney - 6.46, 9.37, 6.65, (13.61), (6.08) = *7.49*

*4x4*
1. Time Major - (1:34.81), (1:17.72), 1:19.22, 1:28.46, 1:22.00 = *1:23.23*
2. Zan Carney - (2:04.12), 1:33.14, (1:27.90), 1:30.43, 1:29.19 = *1:30.92*

*Pyraminx*
1. Timminx Major - 6.59, 5.72, (9.71), 7.03, (3.34) = *6.45*
2. Cameron Stollerminx - 12.80, 11.38, 7.69, (15.81), (4.61) = *10.62*
3. Zane Carneyminx - (21.14), 14.39, 12.48, 10.74, (8.20) = *12.54*


----------



## KboyForeverB (Oct 9, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> Results for the unofficial comp at the meet:
> 
> *3x3*
> 1. Inzane Carney - (16.74), 16.38, 16.66, 15.70, (13.79) = *16.25*
> ...


 
Nice, damn I wish I was there for 4x4


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 9, 2010)

I probably should have entered it too, but my 4x4 sucks and I'm too lazy to use it or get a new one.

Edit: Also, you don't need to quote that whole thing, just the 4x4 part would be enough.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 9, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> *Pyraminx*
> 1. Timminx Major - 6.59, 5.72, (9.71), 7.03, (3.34) = *6.45*
> 2. Cameron Stollerminx - 12.80, 11.38, 7.69, (15.81), (4.61) = *10.62*
> 3. Zane Carneyminx - (21.14), 14.39, 12.48, 10.74, (8.20) = *12.54*


Why can't I get sth like this in comp D:
Also, @Demotion, what...?


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 9, 2010)

Total points for the unofficial comp:

3 for 1st, 2 for 2nd 1 for 3rd.

1. Zane Carney - *16 points*
2. Tim Major - *13 points*
3. Cameron Stollery - *10 points*

I fail.


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 9, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> I fail.


 
You killed us at 2x2 though.


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 9, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> You killed us at 2x2 though.



You were actually pretty close in the first round, but after that I started getting good times.


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 9, 2010)

Just a question Camronoob was that 4.61 pyra single non-lucky?


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 9, 2010)

DEFINITELY not. Centers already solved, easy edges. I can't remember exactly what it was, but it was very lucky.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 10, 2010)

I think I did 1/2 moves, then a 2flip, and another 2flip, then tips. Scramble?
I could've just done a 4flip, but I think 2 2flips might be faster.
Cameron slams the cube down so hard O_O
2x2 team solving was fun, but confusing (3 people, 1 move at a time)


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 10, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> I think I did 1/2 moves, then a 2flip, and another 2flip, then tips. Scramble?


I think the scramble was:

L' R' U' R' U L R' U' R U' R' U L' U L U' R'

Idk why there are no tips, but that's what it says on the paper...


ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Cameron slams the cube down so hard O_O


...as you can tell by the state of my stickers... 


ZB_FTW!!! said:


> 2x2 team solving was fun, but confusing (3 people, 1 move at a time)


Team solving would've been better if I wasn't used to the weird notation Dan Brown teaches you. 
I seemed to be getting some good 2x2 and Pyra times, but was bad at 3x3. 
All my cubes seem to suck (though my 2x2 is now worse than it was then), especially my gummy Guhong. 
There seemed to be a bit of a pattern in the results - 2 people were very close, then 1 person was quite a bit ahead/behind.
Zane is amazing at blind, he seems to get successes on a lot of his solves. :tu
Tim owned at Pyra, of course. 
Good meet, but not many people.


----------



## jianziboy (Oct 12, 2010)

selling cubes
mf8 megaminx black-$10
LA and Ghosthand magic-$5
mini qj 4x4 black-$10
"Rubik's" clock $15
Gigaminx (cubesmith stickers)-$25
Touch Cube-$30
360-free
storebought screw spring-$5
7x7stickers cubesmith standard-$3


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 13, 2010)

jianziboy said:


> Gigaminx (cubesmith stickers)-$25
> *Touch Cube-$30*


How about $25? Is the battery still working well? (full battery life)
Have you dropped it/slammed it down or anything? I'm interested.
Also, I'm kinda interested in the Gigaminx, but I'm more interested in a 6x6 or 9x9. Will you be selling/trading either of these?

Edit: Hmm... if I bought the touch cube, would you throw in a magic for free?


----------



## Faz (Oct 13, 2010)

I might buy the megaminx, I'll see how good it is. Next meetup 30th? I can't do the 23rd, or this weekend.


----------



## AnthonyH (Oct 13, 2010)

jianziboy said:


> selling cubes
> mf8 megaminx black-$10
> LA and Ghosthand magic-$5
> mini qj 4x4 black-$10
> ...


 
I'll buy magic and megaminx and maybe storebought.


----------



## jianziboy (Oct 13, 2010)

The touch cube is like scratched (you did it) and $25 is fine and no free magic sorry



selling cubes
mf8 megaminx black-$10-feliks
LA and Ghosthand magic-$5-anothony
mini qj 4x4 black-$10
"Rubik's" clock $15
Gigaminx (cubesmith stickers)-$25
Touch Cube-$25- Tim major
360-free
storebought screw spring-$5
7x7stickers cubesmith standard-$3


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 13, 2010)

Ok guys, just a quick question, and the more people who answer the better.
In my cube store, I'm deciding between ordering the Dayan 4x4 and the Maru 4x4.
-Maru is 6.3cm (slightly larger than Mini QJ at 6.0cm)
-Dayan is 6.5cm (normal 4x4 size, Mefferts, QJ, Rubik's etc.)
-Dayan pops, however, it locks up less and isn't as clicky.
-They'd be around the same pricewise I think.
-I can't get both (_eventually I hope to_)

Just post either Dayan or Maru. Thanks 

Edit: This is open to anyone in Australia, as that is whom I will be selling to.


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 13, 2010)

Well I actually haven't used either, but I like the size of the mini QJ. So the Maru sounds pretty good.


----------



## pappas (Oct 13, 2010)

Maru.


----------



## jianziboy (Oct 13, 2010)

dayan


----------



## cubefan4848 (Oct 13, 2010)

Maru


----------



## pappas (Oct 13, 2010)

Does anyone have a set of 3x3 stickers they can sell me? Because I don't want to make an order just for a set of stickers.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 13, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> Does anyone have a set of 3x3 stickers they can sell me? Because I don't want to make an order just for a set of stickers.


 
I'm ordering Pyra, Skewb and 4x4 stickers. I suppose I could order you a set and you buy it next meetup.
I should be ordering in the next 3 or 4 days. Not sure.

Btw, I'll be getting Marus.


----------



## pappas (Oct 13, 2010)

That would be really good if you could do that. Just get a normal set of 333 stickers not bright or anything. Thanks


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 13, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Btw, I'll be getting Marus.


Sounds good, I might get one. My mini QJ sucks.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 14, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> That would be really good if you could do that. Just get a normal set of 333 stickers not bright or anything. Thanks


 
Sorry, had a bit of trouble, and won't be making an order from cubesmith, atleast not for a few weeks until I get something sorted.

Meetup 30th? Just posting quite a bit in advance. Also coz Faz will be available 

Me
Faz
Who else?


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 14, 2010)

I would probably be there.
Nick, I have a set if ZB can't supply you.


----------



## AnthonyH (Oct 16, 2010)

I'll go, but only for a short time


----------



## pappas (Oct 16, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> I would probably be there.
> Nick, I have a set if ZB can't supply you.


 
That would be really good if you don't mind. How much? I will probably go on th 30th because all my basketball games are at night now.


----------



## JHcubing (Oct 16, 2010)

Yeah, I can probably make it


----------



## KboyForeverB (Oct 17, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> I might buy the megaminx, I'll see how good it is. Next meetup 30th? I can't do the 23rd, or this weekend.


 
I can go on the 30th, it's also my 12th birthday at the same time. yay me..., Cam can stay at my house until the meetup


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 17, 2010)

KboyForeverB said:


> I can go on the 30th, it's also my 12th birthday at the same time. yay me..., *Cam can stay at my house until the meetup*


Sounds good. I'll talk to you tomorrow.

It would be cool to go to a meet with more than 3 people...


----------



## Faz (Oct 19, 2010)

Congrats to Tim and the RMIT Rubik's cube club for being awarded the club of the year as a part of the RMIT Student Life Awards 2010.


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 19, 2010)

:tu


----------



## Faz (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Tim Major (Oct 19, 2010)

Awesome.

As a side note... does that mean the club gets more funds?


----------



## Faz (Oct 19, 2010)

Yep.



> If you nominate the club and we win, we might be able to put the $500 prize toward purchasing some more cubes for club members to use.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Tim.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Oct 20, 2010)

fazrulz said:


>


 
that's awesome. All that had work payed off (actually Im just guessing it was hard because i wouldn't know since I'm not Tim)


----------



## TimMc (Oct 20, 2010)

KboyForeverB said:


> that's awesome. All that had work payed off


 
lol, not too difficult. It's easier than implementing a billing system at work 

Tim.


----------



## andojay (Oct 24, 2010)

TimMc said:


> lol, not too difficult. It's easier than implementing a billing system at work
> 
> Tim.


 
I got us nominated. I sat there during our meets for 2 hours typing up reasons why we are the best club and make it sound good. :tu super fun! lol

Andrea


----------



## Faz (Oct 24, 2010)

omg andojay!!


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 24, 2010)

So who's coming to the meet next weekend? Brian and me definitely are.


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 24, 2010)

Can't. On Saturday i'm going to Torquay


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 24, 2010)

Anthony (maby for a short time)
Brian
Cameron
Feliks 
Jake
Jeremy
Josh
Myself
Nick
Tim Major
Tim Mc

Not sure who else has clarified whether they're coming.


----------



## TimMc (Oct 24, 2010)

See you at the meetup. I'll bring some prizes from AN2010 for those still waiting.

@andojay ^____________^

Tim.


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 24, 2010)

Am I still going to get my 2x2 certificate that doesn't have Brian's name on it? Just wondering.


----------



## TimMc (Oct 24, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> Am I still going to get my 2x2 certificate that doesn't have Brian's name on it? Just wondering.


 
Yup.

Tim.


----------



## andojay (Oct 25, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> omg andojay!!


 
um... yes??


----------



## KboyForeverB (Oct 25, 2010)

Alcuber said:


> Can't. On Saturday i'm going to Torquay


 
oh, so your going right after my party, ok

Also, I'll bring my dayan lingyun and jeremy's cube


----------



## AnthonyH (Oct 25, 2010)

@Andojay: Hahaha You made a SS


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 26, 2010)

Does anyone have a 6x6 I could borrow, for the time between this meetup and the next? I'm only interested if you don't use it.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 26, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Does anyone have a 6x6 I could borrow, for the time between this meetup and the next? I'm only interested if you don't use it.


 
You can borrow mine. It would be great if you finish the mod too! 
(Anthony did all except cleaning it out and pin modding, so it misaligns a shitload.)


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks  Hehe, if i knew how to mod, maby I would.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 26, 2010)

You can experiment 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itn6txnkdi0
Quick explanation. Just disassemble top half off cube, glue the pins (and maybe the 2 pieces to the core), leave for 24 hours, reassemble, and then it's yours until Melbourne Cube Day 

Edit: And don't feel bad if it doesn't turn out to well, because I cbf, so it'll be in better state, _almost_ no matter what.


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 26, 2010)

Sounds fun, I'll see what I can do.


----------



## JHcubing (Oct 28, 2010)

Try and Watch Hey Hey It's Saturday on Saturday night, I'm on Red Faces doing some cubes


----------



## Faz (Oct 28, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 28, 2010)

Anyone want to buy some cubes at the meetup? The order of most cubes (Maru 4x4s are separate), has arrived.

*Kubaroo Cube Store. The Australian Based Cube Store.*

-Shen Shou 2x2 $5.80
-Lan Lan 2x2 $6.30
-Type F-II 3x3 $10.50
-Type A-V 3x3 $13.60
-DaYan Guhong 3x3 $13.60
-Mini QJ 4x4 $9.50
-DaYan + MF8 4x4 $25.10
-QJ Skewb $9.50 (Only in white)
-Lan Lan Skewb $9.50 (Only in black, and for a limited time only )
-QJ PyraMinx $9.50

I can't bring every item, so express interest into what you want me to bring, so I don't have to bring a large suitcase 
All come in black and white unless otherwise listed. These prices are in AUD.


----------



## Faz (Oct 28, 2010)

Dayan 4x4, and possibly a lanlan skewb.


----------



## AnthonyH (Oct 28, 2010)

Dayan 4x4 and Black Skewb please


----------



## jianziboy (Oct 28, 2010)

dayan 4x4 white (if you have white)
dayan quhong 3x3 (white if you have)

major- i can pin mod your 6x6 i'll bring my 6x6 to show what the results are like


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm excited about the meet. I'll have Orangina again. If you're wondering, I get it from The Original Lolly Store. It only comes in cans.


----------



## Faz (Oct 28, 2010)

how much for a can? I might have to substitute my regular raspberry drink for it.


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 28, 2010)

$3.50 - kind of expensive
Btw, I have now had Orangina in 3 different languages.


----------



## jianziboy (Oct 28, 2010)

i'll get some oringina too ( i dono what that stuff is yet)


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 28, 2010)

It's juicy, pulpy, zesty and tangy.
It would be funny if I ran into you or Faz in the shop.


----------



## jianziboy (Oct 28, 2010)

where is the shop?


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 28, 2010)

Go here and scroll down to click on 'The Original Lolly Store'.


----------



## pappas (Oct 28, 2010)

I'll buy a Dayan and maybe a shen shou 2x2. Thanks Tim.


----------



## JHcubing (Oct 28, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Good luck!



Thanks Feliks


----------



## JHcubing (Oct 28, 2010)

Sorry for the double post, But I will probably buy a Dayan 3x3


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 28, 2010)

JHcubing said:


> Try and Watch Hey Hey It's Saturday on Saturday night, I'm on Red Faces doing some cubes


 
Great :tu, Hopefully I'll be home in time.


----------



## jianziboy (Oct 29, 2010)

josh might come and buy a maru 4


----------



## TimMc (Oct 29, 2010)

Will Anthony, Cameron, Luke and Matthew be at the meetup?

I've some prizes from the Australian Nationals 2010...

Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 29, 2010)

jianziboy said:


> josh might come and buy a maru 4


Read my post again, all stock came in except the Marus (different shipment). Does he want a DaYan + MF8 4x4 instead? If so, what colour? 


JHcubing said:


> Sorry for the double post, But I will probably buy a Dayan 3x3


Colour?

I'll be bringing;
Jeremy: DaYan + MF8 4x4 white, DaYan Guhong 3x3 white.
Faz: DaYan + MF8 4x4 black.
Anthony: DaYan + MF8 4x4, Lan Lan skewb.
Josh: DaYan + MF8 4x4 white?
Pappas: DaYan + MF8 4x4 white? Shen Shou 2x2 Black.
Jake: DaYan Guhong black?

I'll also be bringing... a few other cubes, but speak up if there's anything else you might want. I'll be there at around 11:30


----------



## Faz (Oct 29, 2010)

My order didn't come, so lock me in for the black dayan 4x4, but I'll pass on the skewb.


----------



## pappas (Oct 29, 2010)

Tim Major: I'll have a black dayan 4x4. Bring the shen shou but I might not buy it.


----------



## jianziboy (Oct 29, 2010)

selling cubes
mf8 megaminx black-$10-anthony
LA and Ghosthand magic-$5-anthony
mini qj 4x4 black-$10
"Rubik's" clock $15
Gigaminx (cubesmith stickers)-$25
Touch Cube-$25- Tim major
360-free
7x7stickers cubesmith standard-$3


----------



## Faz (Oct 29, 2010)

Nah, I just wanted to try out the megaminx, not buy it.


----------



## jianziboy (Oct 29, 2010)

ok


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 29, 2010)

Also, I have -$600+ right now, so I can't really buy the touch cube anymore.


----------



## jianziboy (Oct 29, 2010)

trade for dayan 4x4?


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 29, 2010)

Not sure my Dad would take a touch cube in repayment (he lent we some of the money), and I'd prefer to pay his share back asap, so I'm only dealing with my products, and my money. So even though I want a touch cube, I can't trade the DaYan + MF8 for one.

Anyone want to buy an F2? I've tried one (that I'm keeping for myself) and it's amazing. I'm throwing in a free set of stickers as I've heard the F2 stickers don't last.
Thanks,
Tim


----------



## JHcubing (Oct 29, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Jake: DaYan Guhong *black?*



Yes, Black.


*EDIT:* I'd also like to get a white one as well as the black.

So overall, Two DaYan Guhong 3x3's, One Black and One White.

Thanks Tim.

*EDIT 2:* @TimMc - Do you think that it would be possible if I could borrow a competition timer and display for Hey Hey It's Saturday Tomorrow Night? That would be greatly appreciated. Let me know ASAP so I can let the Producer know what I am bringing to the set. 

Thank you Tim.


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 29, 2010)

Is anyone interested in pyra or mega stickers? I will never use them.


----------



## AnthonyH (Oct 29, 2010)

@Tim: Josh said for me to tell you to bring a black MARU 4x4 for him Tomorrow so he can buy it off you.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 29, 2010)

AnthonyH said:


> @Tim: Josh said for me to tell you to bring a black MARU 4x4 for him Tomorrow so he can buy it off you.


 
Jeremy mentioned this a few posts back, and I replied saying I didn't have the Marus yet. Also, if everyone who's reserved a DaYan + MF8 buys one (in black), then I will be out of stock in black, though I have plenty of white DaYan + MF8s left.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Oct 29, 2010)

Just in case you hadnt heard - one of the melbourne cubers will be on Hey Hey its saturday red faces tomorrow night. And it aint faz.


----------



## AnthonyH (Oct 29, 2010)

So whos going today?


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 29, 2010)

Anthony 
Brian
Cameron
Feliks
Jake
Jeremy
Josh
Myself
Nick
Tim Major
Tim Mc


----------



## TimMc (Oct 29, 2010)

fazdad said:


> Just in case you hadnt heard - one of the melbourne cubers will be on Hey Hey its saturday red faces tomorrow night. And it aint faz.


 
Hmm, I wonder who it is... 

Tim.


----------



## jianziboy (Oct 29, 2010)

TimMc said:


> Hmm, I wonder who it is...
> 
> Tim.


 
jake holah


----------



## AnthonyH (Oct 29, 2010)

@TimMC Have you still got the prizes from the last comp for clock and MM winners?


----------



## KboyForeverB (Oct 30, 2010)

i left my phone at meetup


----------



## AnthonyH (Oct 31, 2010)

Good meetup yesterday
Bought myself a nice Dayan 4x4, minx and skewb.


----------



## jianziboy (Oct 31, 2010)

major i can't mod your 6x6 anthony filled the rivets with glue and i can get it 

edit: theres vaseline in it


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Oct 31, 2010)

Lol, here it is. [youtube]hE8ku1Y9zxk&feature=related[/youtube] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hE8ku1Y9zxk&feature=related


----------



## JHcubing (Oct 31, 2010)

Rubixcubematt said:


> Lol, here it is. [youtube]hE8ku1Y9zxk&feature=related[/youtube] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hE8ku1Y9zxk&feature=related


 
Yeeee


----------



## jianziboy (Oct 31, 2010)

i take what i said about your 6x6 back

can i get $5 for modding the cube 
i'm cleaning the rivets, pin mod, washing the cube and dene's popping mod


----------



## TimMc (Nov 2, 2010)

Australia's Got Talent have auditions on the 13th and 14th of November if anyone is interested.

They're looking for a cuber willing to put on some act. Maybe 2x2-5x5, oh, bld, etc...

Tim.


----------



## jianziboy (Nov 2, 2010)

magic?


----------



## KboyForeverB (Nov 2, 2010)

TimMc said:


> Australia's Got Talent have auditions on the 13th and 14th of November if anyone is interested.
> 
> They're looking for a cuber willing to put on some act. Maybe 2x2-5x5, oh, bld, etc...
> 
> Tim.



meh maybe, but I wouldn't "amaze" people at all, so no

At the meetup, I bought tons of stuff from Jeremy, + 13.60 Rubiks Touch Cube


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 2, 2010)

I think if someone accurate (like Zane) did a BLD behind their back and let the judges scramble, that would be impressive.

That was a cool meet. So many people. I liked racing Nick at 2x2. Also, when it was only me, Brian and Jeremy left, some guys came up to us and asked us what we were doing. Jeremy said, "solving Rubik's Cubes." One of them scrambled Brian's 4x4, and he solved it (1:31, really bad for Brian.) Were they the reason Brian lost his phone?


----------



## Faz (Nov 2, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> I think if someone accurate (like Zane) did a BLD behind their back and let the judges scramble, that would be impressive.
> 
> That was a cool meet. So many people. I liked racing Nick at 2x2. Also, when it was only me, Brian and Jeremy left, some guys came up to us and asked us what we were doing. Jeremy said, "solving Rubik's Cubes." One of them scrambled Brian's 4x4, and he solved it (1:31, really bad for Brian.) Were they the reason Brian lost his phone?


 
Lol I doubt it. There was one time where we thought this guy stole pappas' stackmat, but David just had it in his bag for like 3 months.
What time do you guys stay there until?


----------



## KboyForeverB (Nov 2, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Lol I doubt it. There was one time where we thought this guy stole pappas' stackmat, but David just had it in his bag for like 3 months.
> What time do you guys stay there until?


 
6pm, almost later

Also if I wait for 3 months, I still gotta pay the bills, which isn't nothing


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 2, 2010)

From what Brian's told me, the only person who could have picked it up would be Jeremy. Well, unless I did...
We were there until about 6.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Nov 2, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> From what Brian's told me, the only person who could have picked it up would be Jeremy. Well, unless I did...
> We were there until about 6.


 
not true, in fact, I think it was more likely josh took it


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 2, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> I think if someone accurate (like Zane) did a BLD behind their back and let the judges scramble, that would be impressive.
> 
> That was a cool meet. So many people. I liked racing Nick at 2x2. Also, when it was only me, Brian and Jeremy left, some guys came up to us and asked us what we were doing. Jeremy said, "solving Rubik's Cubes." One of them scrambled Brian's 4x4, and he solved it (1:31, really bad for Brian.) Were they the reason Brian lost his phone?


 
I thought the table was pretty well watched by us all so I would find it surprising that someone could've taken it, hopefully it was just misplaced.
Also, Feliks is much faster and accurate than me. I haven't been doing any normal 3BLD lately.


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 2, 2010)

This was after you left, though. Me and Jeremy were both watching Brian's solve, and his phone wasn't very close to anyone on the table.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm left my blindfold and square-1 at the meetup, Zane took my blindfold, but please, did someone take my square-1? 
No sq1 in weekly comp this week


----------



## TimMc (Nov 6, 2010)

Meetup 4:30pm Friday the 12th at the Cafeteria at RMIT University?

The Cafeteria is located at Building 8 Level 4...

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Nov 9, 2010)

7:30 Channel 9 National IQ test. I'll be doing a solve.


----------



## Guoguodi (Nov 9, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 7:30 Channel 9 National IQ test. I'll be doing a solve.


 
Heh. Gonna tune in for this.


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 9, 2010)

I saw that post at exactly 7:30. This will be cool.


----------



## AnthonyH (Nov 9, 2010)

Awesome solve Feliks! Even though they stopped the timer a bit late. Must of been a lot of pressure solving in front of all those famous people.


----------



## Faz (Nov 9, 2010)

The blindfolded solve was even more epic


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 9, 2010)

Huh?
Nice solve, even though they suck at stopping timers. Probably would've been about 8.5 with a stackmat. Also Faz, I don't think many people knew what you were talking about when you started saying "like, R U...".


----------



## Faz (Nov 9, 2010)

I don't remember saying that?


----------



## hatep (Nov 9, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> The blindfolded solve was even more epic


 
What blindfold solve?


----------



## Faz (Nov 9, 2010)

The one they didn't show.


----------



## 36duong (Nov 9, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> The one they didn't show.


 
Figures, people have too short an attention span to watch 20 seconds of staring at a cube, though i would have liked to have seen it


----------



## JHcubing (Nov 9, 2010)

Who is going to the meetup on friday night before the comp?


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 9, 2010)

Well getting there shouldn't be too much of a problem for me, I will see what time I'll get back from Melbourne. Because I don't want to be tired for the next day.


----------



## JHcubing (Nov 9, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Well getting there shouldn't be too much of a problem for me, I will see what time I'll probably get home. Because I don't want to be tired for the next day.


 
Awesome


----------



## SpiderSwede (Nov 9, 2010)

Anyone has video?


----------



## David Zemdegs (Nov 9, 2010)

Here is Faz on the tv last night with a bit of preamble:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAxvSquazVU


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 10, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> I'm left my blindfold and square-1 at the meetup, Zane took my blindfold, but please, did someone take my square-1?
> No sq1 in weekly comp this week


 
Anyone? Brian, Jeremy, Zane, Josh, anyone know what happened to it?


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 10, 2010)

fazdad said:


> Here is Faz on the tv last night with a bit of preamble:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAxvSquazVU


 
Go to 3:19. He says "R Us".


----------



## Faz (Nov 10, 2010)

I use sequences of moves


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 10, 2010)

Oh, sorry. I just heard it wrong...


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 10, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Anyone? Brian, Jeremy, Zane, Josh, anyone know what happened to it?


 
Sorry I don't know, I checked everything as soon as you reported it missing.


----------



## jianziboy (Nov 10, 2010)

I have the Square 1


----------



## JHcubing (Nov 11, 2010)

Who's going to the meetup tomorrow arvo?


----------



## AnthonyH (Nov 11, 2010)

I typed in 'Rubiks cube blindfolded' on Google and Lookie what came up!!
http://www.geelongadvertiser.com.au/article/2010/08/30/205641_news.html

I'm not too sure if this has been posted before though :\


----------



## JHcubing (Nov 14, 2010)

So when's the next comp? haha


----------



## andojay (Nov 15, 2010)

in January???? summer open? or in Sydney if they get a venue, 

I'd love to go to Sydney to shop....i mean have a cube comp up there. yehhhh ^_^''


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 15, 2010)

Just posting to say I've restocked in DaYan + MF8 4x4s, type F2s (with free replacement stickers), and DaYan GuHongs.
Meetup in 2 weeks anyone? It's Saturday the 27th I think.
If so, tell me what you might buy, so I have an idea on what to bring. Unlike Melbourne Cube Day, I won't be bringing 2 bags, with a whole school bag set aside for my store


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 15, 2010)

Maby a Dayan + MF8 4x4, they're the awesome ones right?


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 15, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Maby a Dayan + MF8 4x4, they're the awesome ones right?


 
Yeah, the awesome ones which Faz used to put himself almost 5s away in average, from anyone else in comp xD
The very ones


----------



## Luigimamo (Nov 15, 2010)

who wants a gigaminx for $50?


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 15, 2010)

I'll take a Dayan + MF8 4x4 Tim.


----------



## 36duong (Nov 16, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Just posting to say I've restocked in DaYan + MF8 4x4s, type F2s (with free replacement stickers), and DaYan GuHongs.


 
Dang it, why couldn't there be stock 3 days ago, Now I have to wait, so much for instant gratification


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 16, 2010)

36duong said:


> Dang it, why couldn't there be stock 3 days ago, Now I have to wait, so much for instant gratification


 
Sorry, my supplier was on leave, and the other's who work there couldn't contact him, and they don't have the authority or some crap.
@Zane: what colour? Black I assume?
Just a note, please tell me *exactly* what to bring. Eg: don't say bring some 3x3s, or bring a DaYan + MF8 

36duong: contact me on [email protected] (lol uk) if you're still interested. Postage + paypal fees will be roughly $6, and it's better to order more  (there's also an offer for prepaid bags, up to 500g for $6, I was mentioning a padded bag, that only holds up to 250g. The more you order, the more the shipping cost spreads. Anyone wishing to buy products, you can view my prices on my website. (please note, my website is far from finished, and *do not* click add to cart, and then pay. Just in case )
Anyone interstate wanting to order, contact me on the aforementioned email address. I have shipped to Adelaide, and the it took 2 business days after processing the money to arrive on his door. Anywhere in a major city of Australia, should take 3 business days maximum (some 1 or 2) unless delays. Country areas take an extra day.


----------



## AnthonyH (Nov 16, 2010)

Anyone Got my Black Guhong? It has no logo and turns like sh**. The feeling is an overlubed feeling.


----------



## pappas (Nov 16, 2010)

Anyone want to by my old v5 for $15. It's white and broken in a fair bit.


----------



## edw0010 (Nov 16, 2010)

Pappas - SOLD


----------



## JHcubing (Nov 17, 2010)

Hey Tim, I'll buy another F-II.
My friend tried mine and really liked it, so I'll grab another one thanks.
Make it Black


----------



## Faz (Nov 17, 2010)

Meetup Tuesday the 30th of november. Me and David will be there. Yes, Tuesday.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 17, 2010)

Can't come. Public school, etc.
So 27th still?  Why Tuesday Faz?


----------



## Faz (Nov 17, 2010)

Because that's the only day David can come. We just wanted to see if anyone else wants to come along.


----------



## edw0010 (Nov 17, 2010)

Weekends are pretty sucky for me during summer, especially this one being my first official ranking tournament for volleyball!


----------



## pappas (Nov 17, 2010)

I'll probably come. I'm assuming school has finished or something.


----------



## Faz (Nov 17, 2010)

It's the 3 days we get off


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 17, 2010)

Unless I wag but no, when does everyone here finish?


----------



## Faz (Nov 17, 2010)

Presentation evening is December 5 I think.


----------



## edw0010 (Nov 17, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Unless I wag but no, when does everyone here finish?


 
I've finished already, and I never have to go back!


----------



## jianziboy (Nov 18, 2010)

I can't come, still in year 7. don't finish until December 2


----------



## David Zemdegs (Nov 19, 2010)

I have just received one speedstacks tournament display and two mini stackpod displays which I can bring to all future competitions.


----------



## andrewki (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi. I'm a cuber from Melbourne and I'm interested about coming to one of these meet ups. I just wanted to ask, what actually happens there???

Thanks
Andrewki


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 19, 2010)

We meet on "the table" and cube, trade/buy/sell, eat/drink and discuss cubing. And socialising of course, it's not all about cubing.


----------



## andrewki (Nov 19, 2010)

awesome, so when is the next one. Ill be sure to come


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 19, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Meetup Tuesday the 30th of november. Me and David will be there. Yes, Tuesday.


Then after that; probably the Saturday.


----------



## andrewki (Nov 20, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Then after that; probably the Saturday.


 
I can come to almost any meet up on a weekend, but during the week is nearly impossible for me cause of school and travel.


----------



## JHcubing (Nov 20, 2010)

Hey, I'll be able to come on the 30th of November (Tuesday).

That shouldn't be a problem for me. I finish school on the 26th, so I'm free after that.

I'll probably be able to come on the Saturday after that, if there is a meetup then. 

I think I read somewhere that there is.

Who is going?

Me
David 
Faz
?
?


----------



## Faz (Nov 20, 2010)

I think Nick is going, but I'd rather keep this one smaller.


----------



## JHcubing (Nov 20, 2010)

Agreed.


----------



## AnthonyH (Nov 20, 2010)

andrewki said:


> awesome, so when is the next one. Ill be sure to come


 
Hooray! Another Melbourne Cuber!


----------



## TimMc (Nov 20, 2010)

I can probably go around 2pm.

Tim.


----------



## andrewki (Nov 21, 2010)

JHcubing said:


> I'll probably be able to come on the Saturday after that, if there is a meetup then.
> 
> I think I read somewhere that there is.



So is there going to be a meetup on that saturday then, cause if there is then i will definately come, but i cant come on the Tuesday. My school doesnt finish until like the 7th of December I think


----------



## Luigimamo (Nov 22, 2010)

As if you finish before next week I finish 13th December  I want to sell some cubes before Christmas.


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 22, 2010)

My school finishes the 7th. I might come to the meetup on the Saturday after that (4th), I'll just see if other people are going.



Zane_C said:


> We meet on "the table" and cube, *trade/buy/sell*, eat/drink and discuss cubing. And socialising of course, it's not all about cubing.



The most buying/selling/trading I've ever done is selling Orangina.


----------



## edw0010 (Nov 22, 2010)

JHcubing said:


> Hey, I'll be able to come on the 30th of November (Tuesday).




YAY! Don't forget to bring my Maru  Faz is gonna help me with my edges


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 22, 2010)

Tim Major: I'll take another black Guhong aswell for saturday.


----------



## JHcubing (Nov 22, 2010)

edw0010 said:


> YAY! Don't forget to bring my Maru  *Faz is gonna help me with my edges*



I won't forget it. 

I might need a little bit of help too


----------



## andrewki (Nov 24, 2010)

Wait, so is there going to be a meetup on that saturday then?


----------



## AnthonyH (Nov 24, 2010)

I'll come to the meetup on the 4th of December

Edit: **27th of November


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 24, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Tim Major: I'll take another black Guhong aswell for saturday.


By "for saturday", that's the 27th right? (this weekend, same day as the state election)


ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Meetup in 2 weeks anyone? It's Saturday the 27th I think.





JHcubing said:


> Hey Tim, I'll buy another F-II. Make it Black





Zane_C said:


> I'll take a Dayan + MF8 4x4 Tim.


And I can bring those cubes @ both you and Jake.


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 24, 2010)

Yes, 27th.


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 24, 2010)

So there's going to be a meetup this Saturday, Tuesday _and_ next Saturday? I definitely can't come to the Tuesday one, but this Saturday is possible. Edit: Just realised I have something on, so I'll probably go to the one on the 4th.


----------



## Faz (Nov 24, 2010)

Nah, I think there's just one this sat, and then a small one on tuesday.


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 24, 2010)

Then I can't come to any.


----------



## andrewki (Nov 24, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> Then I can't come to any.


 
I cant come to any of them either. We should do one the next Saturday as well.


----------



## AnthonyH (Nov 24, 2010)

Tim make sure to bring a Black Dayan Guhong for me so I can buy it off you.


----------



## AnthonyH (Nov 24, 2010)

andrewki said:


> I cant come to any of them either. We should do one the next Saturday as well.



We should spread the days of our meetups out. I don't really want to go to the city again the next week....
So maybe make a meetup on the 4th and cancel 27th?


----------



## andrewki (Nov 24, 2010)

yeah, definately. I would come on the 4th

I would have come on the 27th but i have 2 people's birthdays on that day  .


----------



## KboyForeverB (Nov 24, 2010)

on the 27th , I got a bday party and gotta go bowling with a friend


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 24, 2010)

AnthonyH said:


> We should spread the days of our meetups out. I don't really want to go to the city again the next week....
> So maybe make a meetup on the 4th and cancel 27th?


 
You don't have to come. 
But yeah, see what other people think.


----------



## andrewki (Nov 24, 2010)

So if there was to be a meetup on the 4th, what time would we be looking at???


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 24, 2010)

12 is when people start showing up, usually people would be there earlier so anytime 12ish.


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 24, 2010)

Some people get there as early as 11, and leave as late as 6, but 12-4/5 is probably about average.


----------



## andrewki (Nov 25, 2010)

O.K. That sounds fine.

So 12 - 5 on the 4th of December.
See you there


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 26, 2010)

So who will be turning up tomorrow?

Tim Major
Myself
Jake
David (possible arriving late)
Feliks


----------



## pappas (Nov 26, 2010)

not me. sorry


----------



## JHcubing (Nov 26, 2010)

Me and David coming and I think I recall Feliks saying he is.... maybe.


----------



## Faz (Nov 26, 2010)

oh sweet, david is coming.


----------



## edw0010 (Nov 26, 2010)

I maybe coming, depending on aths, and I'll be there late either way..


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 27, 2010)

AnthonyH said:


> I'll come to the meetup on the 4th of December
> 
> Edit: **27th of November


Add Anthony to the list 


AnthonyH said:


> Tim make sure to bring a Black Dayan Guhong for me so I can buy it off you.





Zane_C said:


> I'll take a Dayan + MF8 4x4 Tim.





JHcubing said:


> Hey Tim, I'll buy another F-II. My friend tried mine and really liked it, so I'll grab another one thanks. Make it Black





Zane_C said:


> Tim Major: I'll take another black Guhong aswell for saturday.



I'll bring all this stuff, plus the stickers I'm giving away with the F2s that I owe people. I'll try to bring some more stuff too, anyone want anything else specifically?


----------



## Faz (Nov 27, 2010)

Reply to this if you see it. Miniqj 4x4 and pyraminx for brother. White


----------



## pappas (Nov 27, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Reply to this if you see it. Miniqj 4x4 and pyraminx for brother. White


 
I'm confused. Does your brother want this? I've got a black mini qj.


----------



## JHcubing (Nov 27, 2010)

Leaving now, might be a bit late :\


----------



## OzBluey (Nov 27, 2010)

Is the next meet on the 4th?

I'll probs be coming with my brother...


----------



## JHcubing (Nov 27, 2010)

D' B' L' F2 D2 U B D' U R2 B L B2 D2 L' D' U' B U L' R' F R U B2

MY SOLUTION.

CROSS:
x2 B' R' F2 L2

F2L:
U R' U2 R U' R' U R 
U2 y' R U' R' U' y' R' U' R
U R U' R'
U L U2 L' U L U' L'

OLL: 
R U R' U' R' F R F'

PLL:
SKIPPED

= 6.81


!!!!!!!!!!!



EDIT: My solution was posted wrong.
It is now correct


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 28, 2010)

JHcubing said:


> D' B' L' F2 D2 U B D' U R2 B L B2 D2 L' D' U' B U L' R' F R U B2
> 
> MY SOLUTION.
> 
> ...


 
That's 42/6.81 = 6.17 turns/second.
I call BS. Sorry. Next meetup, I'll give you that scramble, I'd like to see you even execute it that fast (you can practise it if you want, just seems so umm... unlikely.)
Also, when/where was this? You posted it in the thread, was it at the RMIT cube comp?


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 28, 2010)

Not to do with meetups or anything but I found a shop at Chadstone called Games World
They sell:
- Rubik's 3x3 $25 4x4 $30 5x5 360 Slide $50
- Eastsheen 5x5 
- Mefferts Pyraminx $25, Jing's Pyraminx and Gear Cube $25
- Daseng 3x3 (looks and feels like a really bad Diansheng) $10
And probobly some other stuff that I forgot about.
EDIT: Added prices. If prices are not there it means that I didn't check


----------



## pappas (Nov 28, 2010)

Sorry Tim I'm no longer buying a qj pyra, I'm going to get a Merfferts from chadstone. However at the next meetup bring two lanlan 222's one black one white. I'll buy them.


----------



## edw0010 (Nov 28, 2010)

Alcuber, any idea how much the gear cubes are? I want one!!


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 28, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> Sorry Tim I'm no longer buying a qj pyra, I'm going to get a Merfferts from chadstone. However at the next meetup bring two lanlan 222's one black one white. I'll buy them.


 
They're $25 and kinda stiff but I can get decent times with it. Only available black and stickered


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 28, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> Sorry Tim I'm no longer buying a qj pyra, I'm going to get a Merfferts from chadstone. However at the next meetup bring two lanlan 222's one black one white. I'll buy them.


 
Mefferts wear out fast, and as Alcuber said, are $25. I sell QJs for $9.50 
IMO QJs are better (I have both).
But it's up to you 
I'll bring the Lan Lans.
@Alcuber: How much are the Jing's Pyraminxes?

Edit: @David: And the little pieces may not have stickers ( http://www.puzl.co.uk/product_thumb.php?img=images/GEAR_CUBE_500.jpg&w=400&h=400 ), unlike Tim's, so they're a lot easier, and not as fun  You might need to make your own stickers :s


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 28, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Mefferts wear out fast, and as Alcuber said, are $25. I sell QJs for $9.50
> IMO QJs are better (I have both).
> But it's up to you
> I'll bring the Lan Lans.
> @Alcuber: How much are the Jing's Pyraminxes?


 
Sorry I didn't check the price but i'm guessing $25 because all the mefferts puzzles were $25
They might have a website
EDIT: @Edw0010 $25 for a mefferts gear cube (only in black)
EDIT 2: Looks lkie their websiite hasn't been updated for a while.
EDIT 3:


ZB_FTW!!! said:


> http://www.puzl.co.uk/product_thumb.php?img=images/GEAR_CUBE_500.jpg&w=400&h=400


Is that a gear cube? The one at games world is different


----------



## edw0010 (Nov 28, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Edit: @David: And the little pieces may not have stickers ( http://www.puzl.co.uk/product_thumb.php?img=images/GEAR_CUBE_500.jpg&w=400&h=400 ), unlike Tim's, so they're a lot easier, and not as fun  You might need to make your own stickers :s


 
Ahh thats cool, stickers I can worry about once I actually have the puzzle!


----------



## JHcubing (Nov 28, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Also, when/where was this? You posted it in the thread, was it at the RMIT cube comp?



It was just a generated scramble from qqtimer, and I was just practicing at home.

EDIT: Was Practicing that scramble again ZB and I got a 6.65


----------



## andrewki (Nov 28, 2010)

So who's coming to the meetup next saturday then???

I'm probably coming with a friend from school.


----------



## JHcubing (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm most likely going...


----------



## edw0010 (Nov 28, 2010)

Alcuber said:


> Is that a gear cube? The one at games world is different



How so?


----------



## JHcubing (Nov 28, 2010)

edw0010 said:


> How so?


 
They're exactly the same, except the Gear Cube shown in the photo is White


----------



## JHcubing (Nov 29, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> That's 42/6.81 = 6.17 turns/second.
> I call BS. Sorry.


I have gotten Sub-6 with that scramble twice now


----------



## edw0010 (Nov 29, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> That's 42/6.81 = 6.17 turns/second.
> I call BS. Sorry.



Only a noob would do that...


----------



## JHcubing (Nov 29, 2010)

edw0010 said:


> Only a noob would do that...


 
LOL


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 29, 2010)

edw0010 said:


> How so?


 
This is it: http://www.mefferts.com/products/details.php?lang=en&category=13&id=385


----------



## JHcubing (Nov 29, 2010)

Alcuber said:


> This is it: http://www.mefferts.com/products/details.php?lang=en&category=13&id=385


 
That is the Gear Cube Extreme, where some of the edges are rectangular rather than the others which are a semi-circle.
Games World stocks the regular Meffert's Gear Cube.
Not Extreme


----------



## JHcubing (Nov 29, 2010)

Melbourne Summer Open 2011 has been announced!

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/node/1274


----------



## OzBluey (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey, whens the next meet?


----------



## pappas (Dec 1, 2010)

This saturday. 12pm at melbourne central.
EDIT: don't know how many poeple will be going however. idk if I can go I have bball.


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 1, 2010)

JHcubing said:


> Melbourne Summer Open 2011 has been announced!
> 
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/node/1274


Whoa, everything except feet is there. This is going to be a big comp.


----------



## OzBluey (Dec 1, 2010)

Ok, well i'll be there with a friend and possibly my bro,

So i might see you there...


Thanks!


----------



## andrewki (Dec 1, 2010)

Ill almost definately be going on saturday to


----------



## swanny (Dec 1, 2010)

hi,
Ill probably be coming in the 4th, although I just wanted know where exactly it is in Melbourne Central.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 1, 2010)

Upper food court, next to Oporto I think. There's a big long table we all sit at.


----------



## swanny (Dec 1, 2010)

so you'll be there?


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 1, 2010)

Maby, I haven't confirmed anything yet.


----------



## swanny (Dec 1, 2010)

I don't know exactly where Oporto is but I guess Ill see cubers!


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 1, 2010)

The shop sign stands out nicely in orange.


----------



## swanny (Dec 1, 2010)

thanks,
I can probably get off the train at melbourne central station


----------



## JHcubing (Dec 2, 2010)

I can't come on Saturday due to some Family BBQ thingo.

T_T


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 2, 2010)

Apparently I can 
Sweet 
So who's coming?
- Me
- OzBluey
- Swanny
- Andrewki
- Pappas
- Minh?
- Zane?
- TimMc?


Edit: So please order before the meetup, so I know what to bring. You don't have to buy, what you book, just reserve interest.


----------



## pappas (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm going but I'll have to leave early because of bball. @Tim bring skewb, qj pyra, black lanlan 222 and white shen shou 222. I might not buy the pyraminx if it's not better than the one I have now.


----------



## swanny (Dec 2, 2010)

hey Tim,
Thinking about buying a Black LanLan at the meet? (not completly sure)...

+one of their friends...... his username is Andrewki. 

(well all be coming together).


----------



## Minh (Dec 2, 2010)

*Not fully sure*

There's a 60% I can come

Hey Tim, 
I'm interested in buying a black guhong, white ghosthand 2x2 and a white pyraminx and a black alpha V

I'll try my best to come


Hope 2 see you all there =)


----------



## OzBluey (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi Tim, Could you please bring a Lan Lan 2X2X2 (WHITE) for me please?

EDIT: Also, could you bring a QJ Pyraminx (WHITE OR BLACK) Thankks...


----------



## jianziboy (Dec 3, 2010)

Hey guys I'll be there on Saturday. 

YaY finshed year 7


----------



## pappas (Dec 3, 2010)

jianziboy said:


> Hey guys I'll be there on Saturday.
> 
> YaY finshed year 7


 
Have you finished modding my v5?


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 3, 2010)

I'll bring scrambles, we'll run an unofficial 2x2, 3x3, OH, Pyra + other(s).
See you guys there


----------



## jianziboy (Dec 3, 2010)

Yes I finished


----------



## Minh (Dec 4, 2010)

Hey I'll be there around 12:40

Soz!!!


----------



## jianziboy (Dec 4, 2010)

Tim Major i think you have my guhong


----------



## KboyForeverB (Dec 4, 2010)

jianziboy said:


> Hey guys I'll be there on Saturday.
> 
> YaY finshed year 7


 
you finished already, then again I'm still in Year 6, my friends doesn't finish for two more weeks


----------



## Minh (Dec 4, 2010)

jianziboy said:


> Tim Major i think you have my guhong


 
i think he has my v-cube 5 too


----------



## JHcubing (Dec 5, 2010)

Meetup on the 18th?

Anyone want to have one then?
We can run a few competitions 
2x2, 3x3, OH, Pyraminx etc.

EDIT:

Seeing that this would be the final _*Saturday Meetup*_ of the year, we should have a mini-competition throughout the day.
We could have 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5 as well as OH, pyra and maybe even magic, Square-1 and Megaminx...?

It's just an idea, but I think that it's a good one 

Time would probably be around 11.30am or 12.00pm onwards till about 4.30pm or 5.00pm?

We could run an average of 5 for each event, but we will allow a mean of 3 for some of them due to time. Megaminx etc.


EDIT 2:  This will now be occuring on Sunday the 19th of December, due to people having outside commitments on a Saturday. 

The times will stay the same as will the events, just the day is different 

*Let me know what you guys think and we can start organising things.*


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 5, 2010)

Yeah, I can come. Unless there's one on the 25th, this will be the last Saturday meet of the year. I can bring scrambles for all of them and some paper to write results on.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 5, 2010)

It was obviously pure sarcasm.


----------



## JHcubing (Dec 5, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> It was obviously pure sarcasm.


 
lol k


----------



## OzBluey (Dec 5, 2010)

18th, great... I'll be there.... I hope....


see u there


----------



## JHcubing (Dec 6, 2010)

Actually, come to think of it...

I think we should do this on the 19th which is the Sunday.

This would work out better due to many people having sports and other out-of-school/family commitments on Saturdays.

So I will edit the previous post and put it to the 19th 


Jake.


----------



## swanny (Dec 6, 2010)

19th sounds good 

I have athletics on the saturday....

@ Tim, thinking about buying more puzzles....Will you be there?


----------



## OzBluey (Dec 6, 2010)

Yep... 19th sounds better, hopefully not as many drunk people on the train.... lol 
its just after my birthday, so I will have my stackmat and some money....

@Tim, are u gonna be there? I'll be buying some cubes if you are....


----------



## JHcubing (Dec 6, 2010)

Is the WCA down?

Or is my PC just being annoying.....?


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 6, 2010)

Damn, I can't come on the 19th. Aren't meetups usually on Saturdays?


----------



## JHcubing (Dec 6, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> Damn, I can't come on the 19th. *Aren't meetups usually on Saturdays?*


 
Yes. Meetups are usually on a Saturday but due to the majority of people having sports and other commitments, it has been bumped to Sunday.

Sorry for the inconvenience Cameron.

Is there any chance you can come, just for a little while?


Jake.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 6, 2010)

Well we still need to hear what other people have to say, for the meantime I remain quiet. Not all that much organising needs to be done does it?


----------



## JHcubing (Dec 7, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Well we still need to hear what other people have to say, for the meantime I remain quiet. Not all that much organising needs to be done does it?


 
True


----------



## Faz (Dec 7, 2010)

Lol at jake trying to change the date because he can't make it on the 18th. But yeah, 19th is fine for me.


----------



## pappas (Dec 7, 2010)

I may come on the 19th depending on how lazy I'm feeling.


----------



## Minh (Dec 7, 2010)

19th's gud 4 me too


----------



## andrewki (Dec 7, 2010)

Ill probably be coming on the 19th again with Swanny and ozbluey (and possibly my brother)

See you there


----------



## swanny (Dec 7, 2010)

So your bro is coming this time andrew?


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 7, 2010)

andrewki said:


> *(and possibly my brother)*





swanny said:


> So your bro is coming this time andrew?


...


----------



## OzBluey (Dec 7, 2010)

Tim, are u comin?

Lol at ur post swanny (Kyle)


----------



## swanny (Dec 7, 2010)

OzBluey said:


> *Hey Tim Are you comin?
> Lol at ur post swanny (Kyle)*



Well I was pretty sure you asked tim the same question 3 times, OzBluey (alex) ;P


----------



## JHcubing (Dec 7, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Lol at jake trying to change the date because he can't make it on the 18th. But yeah, 19th is fine for me.


----------



## jianziboy (Dec 8, 2010)

I'll come as long as I'm not celebrating Christmas early (it a tradition to celebrate Christmas early in my family)


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 8, 2010)

jianziboy said:


> I'll come as long as I'm not celebrating Christmas early (it a tradition to celebrate Christmas early in my family)


 
Why not celebrate it late, after the sales start. It's what my (atheist) friend does at Easter when the eggs are >50% cheaper.

@OzBluey: Yeah, I'm coming.
@OzBluey: Yeah, I'll be there


----------



## OzBluey (Dec 8, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> @OzBluey: Yeah, I'm coming.
> @OzBluey: Yeah, I'll be there



Grrrrrrrr lol


----------



## OzBluey (Dec 8, 2010)

Great, Might be able to buy some cubes....


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 8, 2010)

Well I can't make the sunday, I really don't care what day it's on. It's what the majority decide on.


----------



## andrewki (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey Tim, do you sell Stackmat's/Speedstacks Timers???

If so, how much are they???

Thanks
Andreki


----------



## KboyForeverB (Dec 8, 2010)

JHcubing said:


> Actually, come to think of it...
> 
> I think we should do this on the 19th which is the Sunday.
> 
> ...


 Lucky for you guys. 
I have to go to church. I can only miss the service if there is something REALLY special. like a wedding, Just telling you guys now,

A sunday meetup = 0.0000000000000000000000000000000000001% chance for Brian

But of course if most of the people can make it one day and I can't I, don't mind


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 9, 2010)

No Zane... no Brian to give me my Square-1 back... I WANT SATURDAY DAMMIT D:
But then Jake can't come... etc.


----------



## jianziboy (Dec 9, 2010)

anyone interested in a glow in the dark speedstack stackmat for $35


----------



## andrewki (Dec 10, 2010)

jianziboy said:


> anyone interested in a glow in the dark speedstack stackmat for $35


 
I'd be interested, but I just dont have $35 dollars. It's too close to Christmas and I dont have enough money 

Is it just the Stackmat or is it the timer too???


----------



## OzBluey (Dec 10, 2010)

Is it the mat and timer, just the mat or timer?

Also, how new is it and has it been used....


----------



## jianziboy (Dec 10, 2010)

its just the timer

I rarely use it because i have a gen 2 timer


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 10, 2010)

Is it black?


----------



## jianziboy (Dec 10, 2010)

yes


----------



## jianziboy (Dec 10, 2010)

Zane I'll give it to you for $25 since you gave me a master magic


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 10, 2010)

Oh really, what's the difference between this one and a "gen 2 timer"?


----------



## OzBluey (Dec 10, 2010)

u cant save the times, but the screen glows dosnt it?

Edit: Checked on youtube, the screen has a light in it...


----------



## jianziboy (Dec 10, 2010)

@Zane the different is on the gen 2 you can save the time and there is a data port to display and on the glow in the dark timer it glows in the dark on some different places


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 10, 2010)

Ok then, I'll take it thanks. :tu


----------



## Faz (Dec 10, 2010)

Anyone willing to sell me a good quality magic?


----------



## OzBluey (Dec 10, 2010)

Tim, could you bring 2 Dayan Guhong's (WHITE) on the 19th 

Thanks, 
Alex


----------



## JHcubing (Dec 10, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Anyone willing to sell me a good quality magic?


 
Why the sudden interest in Magic?


----------



## andrewki (Dec 11, 2010)

now that you mention it, I would like to buy a Magic off of someone too. 

Also, if anyone wants a Eastsheen 4x4 im willing to trade mine for something. (just to let you know, it is horrible  )


----------



## JHcubing (Dec 11, 2010)

So who is actually coming to the meetup now?

EDIT:

- Me (Jake)
- Swanny
- OzBluey
- Faz
- Pappas
- Minh + 2
- AndrewKi + 1
- Jeremy
- Tim Major


????

- Brian
- TimMc


Anyone else I have Missed?

EDIT 2: David may be coming, but he will let us know closer to the date


----------



## andrewki (Dec 11, 2010)

im almost definately coming again with Swanny and OzBluey


----------



## Minh (Dec 11, 2010)

i'll be there, 2 friends r also comin wit me

hey tim can u bring

3 - black guhong 3x3's
1 - white dayan 4x4
1 - black dayan 4x4
1 - white 2x2 ghosthand
1 - black 2x2 ghosthand
1 - lanlan 2x2 black

big list right?


----------



## JHcubing (Dec 11, 2010)

An Official Competition in Perth has been announced!

http://www.speedcubing.com.au/PerthSummerOpen2011/


----------



## swanny (Dec 12, 2010)

> An Official Competition in Perth has been announced!



There is only 3 people entered so far


----------



## jianziboy (Dec 12, 2010)

tim do you have my guhong?


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 12, 2010)

jianziboy said:


> tim do you have my guhong?


Yeah, I'll bring it to the meetup.


JHcubing said:


> An Official Competition in Perth has been announced!
> 
> http://www.speedcubing.com.au/PerthSummerOpen2011/


O_O
I would have a much bigger chance of coming, if I knew someone who lived there who's house I could sleep at  I'll try and work out a way of coming, now that the Sydney competition seems so unlikely.


Minh said:


> hey tim can u bring
> 
> 3 - black guhong 3x3's
> 1 - white dayan 4x4
> ...


I have all in stock, and will bring them.


----------



## Minh (Dec 12, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Yeah, I'll bring it to the meetup.
> 
> O_O
> I would have a much bigger chance of coming, if I knew someone who lived there who's house I could sleep at  I'll try and work out a way of coming, now that the Sydney competition seems so unlikely.
> ...


 
k thnx can u also bring the missing edge piece for the alpha v u sold me last time and please bring my v-cube 5 =)


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 12, 2010)

Minh said:


> k thnx can u also bring the missing edge piece for the alpha v u sold me last time and please bring my v-cube 5 =)


 
Yeah, didn't you get my email? In case you didn't... I said yes


----------



## KboyForeverB (Dec 12, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> No Zane... no Brian to give me my Square-1 back... I WANT SATURDAY DAMMIT D:
> But then Jake can't come... etc.


 
YOURE SQ1???
If I give it back , Jeremy owes me something around the price


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 12, 2010)

KboyForeverB said:


> YOURE SQ1???
> If I give it back , Jeremy owes me something around the price


 
Are you implying he sold it? O_O
wtf Jeremy? You knew that was mine >_>


----------



## jianziboy (Dec 12, 2010)

Brian the one I sold you was not the one you picked up the one you have is Tim's the one i sold you is with Josh because Tim gave it to him because he claim it was his because he forgot he traded it for something i owned.

Which means Brian give the square 1 to Tim and get your one from Josh

UNDERSTAND??!?!


----------



## JHcubing (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAcCix7EiiY&feature=recentlik


:O


----------



## KboyForeverB (Dec 13, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Are you implying he sold it? O_O
> wtf Jeremy? You knew that was mine >_>


 
remember, he gave me it and a mini qj for $13 so he could but the guhong from you
And yes, I understand J-Line


----------



## Minh (Dec 13, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Yeah, didn't you get my email? In case you didn't... I said yes


 
Hey, on top of everything I've asked you to bring could u also bring

1 white ghosthand 2x2
1 white 4x4 mini QJ

Thanks


----------



## TimMc (Dec 13, 2010)

lol, Perth Competition *hasn't* been officially announced yet. The WCA board are probably busy and competition results from this weekend would be coming in... You can register in the mean time anyway if you intend on coming.

*When's the next meetup?*

Tim.


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 13, 2010)

Sunday 19th.


----------



## andrewki (Dec 15, 2010)

Is the meet up going to be at the same time/place as last time???


----------



## pappas (Dec 15, 2010)

andrewki said:


> Is the meet up going to be at the same time/place as last time???


 
Yes.


----------



## JHcubing (Dec 15, 2010)

Just a quick recap.

Attending:

- Me 
- Faz
- Mitch (My Cousin)
- Pappas
- Swanny
- OzBluey
- Jeremy
- Tim Major
- Minh + 2
- AndrewKi + 2 + 1?
- TimMc

-David?

Am I forgetting anyone?


----------



## andrewki (Dec 16, 2010)

Hey Tim, can u bring a F-II, Alpha-V and a Dayan Guhong all in black for my friend. He wants to buy a 3x3 but he's not sure which one.

Also a black Dayan + MF8 4x4, ill buy if I can get enough money


----------



## andrewki (Dec 17, 2010)

JHcubing said:


> Just a quick recap.
> 
> Attending:
> 
> ...


 
I've now got 2 people who are almost definately coming, and 1 who might be


----------



## TimMc (Dec 17, 2010)

*Mefferts in Melbourne!*

I'll be coming along to the meetup.

It's worth noting that *Mind Games Melbourne* have heaps of *Mefferts* products in stock:

Gear Cube
Jing's Pyraminx
Pyraminx

Tim.


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 17, 2010)

TimMc said:


> I'll be coming along to the meetup.
> 
> It's worth noting that *Mind Games Melbourne* have heaps of *Mefferts* products in stock:
> 
> ...


 
So Mind Games Melbourne has the Gear cube and Chadstone has the Gear cube extreme? That sort of makes sense


----------



## Zubon (Dec 17, 2010)

Hey guys, I am in Malaysia now but I will come to Melbourne in time for the meetup on the 19th. Is it ok if I come?


----------



## pappas (Dec 17, 2010)

Zubon said:


> Hey guys, I am in Malaysia now but I will come to Melbourne in time for the meetup on the 19th. Is it ok if I come?


 
Course its ok.


----------



## JHcubing (Dec 17, 2010)

@Tim Major.
I need to order 3 F-II 3x3's.

2 Black and 1 white.

Thanks, 

Jake.


----------



## jianziboy (Dec 17, 2010)

selling a maru 4x4 $20 also selling 4x4 stickers for $2


----------



## OzBluey (Dec 17, 2010)

Jeremey, I'd like the Maru, but am lacking the money. If I get some I might buy it...

Edit: if Tim doesn't bring the guhongs for me I'll buy the Maru


----------



## jianziboy (Dec 17, 2010)

Is anyone interested in 

the kaiyue magic or the shengshou 4x4?

I might be selling them soon


----------



## MitchC (Dec 17, 2010)

jianziboy said:


> Is anyone interested in
> 
> the kaiyue magic or the shengshou 4x4?
> 
> I might be selling them soon


 
I might be interested in buying the magic..


----------



## OzBluey (Dec 18, 2010)

jianziboy said:


> selling a maru 4x4 $20 also selling 4x4 stickers for $2


 Jeremy, I've worked it out now, I'll buy the Maru 4x4 off you


Edit: Is it white or black?


----------



## JHcubing (Dec 18, 2010)

I think that an Unofficial Team Blind comp is in order tomorrow


----------



## andrewki (Dec 18, 2010)

jianziboy said:


> Is anyone interested in
> 
> the kaiyue magic or the shengshou 4x4?
> 
> I might be selling them soon


 
How much for the magic???


----------



## JHcubing (Dec 19, 2010)

That was an awesome meetup, I must say.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 19, 2010)

JHcubing said:


> I think that an Unofficial Team Blind comp is in order tomorrow


Seconded. But Friday was the best 
- 32.35 team solve. 
/end


----------



## Faz (Dec 19, 2010)

I got 2 LL skips today


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 19, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> I got 2 LL skips today


 
Same, but together we had 3???


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 19, 2010)

Were the times any good?


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 19, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Were the times any good?


 
He had 33 4x4 LL skip no AUF.
We had 32 team solve, terrible F2L 
I had an untimed one on the train.


----------



## Minh (Dec 19, 2010)

did u guys find a qj timer there?

it should be mine


----------



## Minh (Dec 19, 2010)

Minh said:


> did u guys find a qj timer there?
> 
> it should be mine


 
edit:nvm filio has it


----------



## TimMc (Dec 20, 2010)

I'll try to do a group order for Speed Stack Competition Timers in the next couple of days.

Would anyone like one too?

Tim.


----------



## Minh (Dec 20, 2010)

me!


----------



## fkuntag (Dec 20, 2010)

Minh said:


> edit:nvm filio has it


 well arent u giving me something as reward? Lol jks nvm i always helpful 

Anyway tim how much r u selling them?


----------



## TimMc (Dec 20, 2010)

fkuntag said:


> Anyway tim how much r u selling them?


 
Around AU$30.55...

Tim.


----------



## JHcubing (Dec 20, 2010)

I'll get one, Thanks.

Is it just the timer or a mat as well?

Thanks, 

Jake.


----------



## TimMc (Dec 20, 2010)

It's just the timer.

Tim.


----------



## Zubon (Dec 20, 2010)

It was great to meet up with everyone on Sunday! I'm not sure if there will be another meet up before I leave Australia on Jan 10th but I had a good time and was blown away by Feliks' 42 cube solve.

If a major competition is held in Japan, I hope to see you all there.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 20, 2010)

Thomas! You said you were leaving on the 11th, and Faz was getting back on the 9th, so the meetup would be the 10th. Atleast that's what I thought...
And ofcourse we'll have another meetup 
It's not like you're here every day.

Edit: I keep noticing the forum glitching, I typed ; ) (without space, but it generated the emote set for : D).


----------



## Minh (Dec 20, 2010)

TimMc said:


> It's just the timer.
> 
> Tim.


 
Are u able to attain the mat as well?

If not I'll just buy the stackmat, thanks


----------



## JHcubing (Dec 21, 2010)

@TimMc

How's the schedule coming along?


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 28, 2010)

Feliks said no one would see the X-cube pre-order thread.
I need 10 more people ok. It's non-profit, so I need preorders or I'll lose money 
Here's the X-cube thread, it's the same size as a mini QJ, but it's screw spring, and apparently amazing


----------



## Faz (Dec 28, 2010)

Alright, next meetup on Sunday the 9th.


----------



## pappas (Dec 28, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Alright, next meetup on Sunday the 9th.


 
Cant go I leave Melbourne on the 7th.


----------



## andrewki (Dec 28, 2010)

I can do a meetup nearly any day  .


----------



## JHcubing (Dec 29, 2010)

Yeah, the 9th sounds perfect.


----------



## endofdaworld (Dec 29, 2010)

So... Is it definitely going to be on the 9th?


----------



## JHcubing (Dec 29, 2010)

endofdaworld said:


> So... Is it definitely going to be on the 9th?


 
Yup.


----------



## endofdaworld (Dec 29, 2010)

JHcubing said:


> Yup.


 
ok kool, I can mostly likely make it


----------



## andrewki (Dec 30, 2010)

Does anyone have a spare master magic that I can buy at the meetup???

Thanks
Andrewki


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 30, 2010)

I'll almost definitely be coming on the 9th.


----------



## Zubon (Dec 30, 2010)

I think I can be there on the 9th! 

Anyone have a set of 3x3 stickers or even just blue ones that they can sell me?


----------



## endofdaworld (Dec 30, 2010)

Zubon said:


> I think I can be there on the 9th!
> 
> Anyone have a set of 3x3 stickers or even just blue ones that they can sell me?


 
i've got a purple set if u want it?


----------



## fkuntag (Dec 30, 2010)

9th is great i'll defs come..


----------



## Minh (Dec 30, 2010)

hey, ye i have heaps of cubesmith 3x3 stickers and dayan stickers i'll bring them to the meetup for u, i dont really want to take money though, u can have them for free =)

i also have 4x4 stickers


----------



## TimMc (Dec 30, 2010)

I've a dozen sets of Dayan stickers left over from the RMIT Rubik's Cube Club (free) and about forty sets of Cubesmith half-bright stickers that I've just been stocking up on ($2 a set). I'm not really interested in selling them but you can have the Dayan ones for free and the Cubesmith ones at cost price. If it's just dark blue that you're after then you can have 'em for free.

Tim.


----------



## endofdaworld (Dec 30, 2010)

Is anyone selling a Megaminx and Magic that I could buy that aren't both over $20?


----------



## Zubon (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for the offers for stickers, I only have one cube with me and it would be hard to cube without a blue side...


----------



## JasonK (Dec 30, 2010)

Haven't been to one of these yet but I'm free on the 9th so I'll probably come. Should be cool to meet some cubers other than my brother...


----------



## fkuntag (Dec 31, 2010)

Does anyone have a BrandNew/InGoodCondition Dayan Lingyun? Im willing to pay 20 bucks..

And also Minh how much for the 4x4 sticker?


Cheers


----------



## Faz (Dec 31, 2010)

I think I have a lingyun, but I don't like it. You can have it for $15


----------



## endofdaworld (Dec 31, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> I think I have a lingyun, but I don't like it. You can have it for $15


 
Do you have more LingYun's?


----------



## fkuntag (Dec 31, 2010)

Cool..! We lucky verdes patent still pending in australia...


----------



## Minh (Dec 31, 2010)

fkuntag said:


> Does anyone have a BrandNew/InGoodCondition Dayan Lingyun? Im willing to pay 20 bucks..
> 
> And also Minh how much for the 4x4 sticker?
> 
> ...


 
hey, umm u can have them for free since you found my timer =)


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 31, 2010)

A restock came in, I have everything in stock. So I'll be bringing them to the next meetup, any requests for me to bring? I got a backpack for Christmas, so I can bring a bit more now. Also, anyone have a cheap magic I can buy? Or anyone willing to fix one of mine?


----------



## Minh (Dec 31, 2010)

Tim Major said:


> A restock came in, I have everything in stock. So I'll be bringing them to the next meetup, any requests for me to bring? I got a backpack for Christmas, so I can bring a bit more now. Also, anyone have a cheap magic I can buy? Or anyone willing to fix one of mine?



Im sure Jeremy or I can repair it for you if u want.

do i need to bring spare strings or they all intact?

free of charge of course =D


----------



## andrewki (Dec 31, 2010)

Minh said:


> Im sure Jeremy or I can repair it for you if u want.
> 
> do i need to bring spare strings or they all intact?
> 
> free of charge of course =D


 
Can u repair a Mini Master Magic of mine plz. The strings have snapped and i dont have spares but ill pay for them if you want???


----------



## Minh (Dec 31, 2010)

andrewki said:


> Can u repair a Mini Master Magic of mine plz. The strings have snapped and i dont have spares but ill pay for them if you want???


 
umm ye i can repair it but im not sure if the strings i have fit the mini master magic. the strings i have are for rubiks magic but i can try if u want

dw bout money =p


----------



## andrewki (Dec 31, 2010)

Minh said:


> umm ye i can repair it but im not sure if the strings i have fit the mini master magic. the strings i have are for rubiks magic but i can try if u want
> 
> dw bout money =p


 
Thanks


----------



## JHcubing (Jan 1, 2011)

@Tim Major

Can I get an assembled white Guhong?

Thanks, 

Jake.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 1, 2011)

Sorry, all white have already been reserved O_O
I have plenty in black 
Tell me if you want it assembled.


----------



## JHcubing (Jan 1, 2011)

Nah, I already have a black one 

Thanks anyway, 

Jake.


----------



## fkuntag (Jan 2, 2011)

Is anyone having a red center-corner (idk how to say it) of v cube 5?


----------



## fkuntag (Jan 2, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Sorry, all white have already been reserved O_O
> I have plenty in black
> Tell me if you want it assembled.


 
Yes, i want it assembled


----------



## JHcubing (Jan 2, 2011)

I'll get a DaYan MF8 4x4.

And I'll give you an even $30 if you sticker it for me 

Black.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 2, 2011)

fkuntag said:


> Yes, i want it assembled


? Do you want a black GuHong? I didn't understand who you were speaking to sorry.


JHcubing said:


> I'll get a DaYan MF8 4x4.
> And I'll give you an even $30 if you sticker it for me
> Black.


Ok, I'll do that soon. And as it's $5, I'll put a great deal of care into it 

Also, to everyone, if you make reviews or unboxing videos and post them in the thread, I'll give you a 5% discount on your next order. I'd just like to have some reviews to post on my site


----------



## JHcubing (Jan 2, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Ok, I'll do that soon. And as it's $5, I'll put a great deal of care into it


 
Haha, thanks 

Jake.


----------



## fkuntag (Jan 3, 2011)

Sorry i thought it was x cube that you were talking about..


----------



## AnthonyH (Jan 3, 2011)

Whens the next meetup?


----------



## Faz (Jan 3, 2011)

Sunday.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jan 3, 2011)

how many people usually come to your meetups?


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 3, 2011)

It varies. I've been to two- the first one had 4 people, and one left after about an hour. At the second one, there were probably more than 15. Why do you ask?


----------



## fkuntag (Jan 3, 2011)

15 or something.. Maybe more..


----------



## OzBluey (Jan 3, 2011)

I cant come to the 9th, will there be another meet before the comp (Melbourne Summer Open)?


----------



## endofdaworld (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey is anyone selling a v-cube 7 that's not too expensive...maybe around $25? that I could buy at the next Meetup?


----------



## Tall5001 (Jan 3, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> It varies. I've been to two- the first one had 4 people, and one left after about an hour. At the second one, there were probably more than 15. Why do you ask?


 
Just because in ABQ, NM USA i had a meet and could only find 4 people who speedcubed and live in new mexico so i was just wondering!


----------



## KboyForeverB (Jan 5, 2011)

endofdaworld said:


> Hey is anyone selling a v-cube 7 that's not too expensive...maybe around $25? that I could buy at the next Meetup?


 
ooohhh, I was gonna sell one at at around 30-37 dollars at Melbourne Summer Open 2011 because I can hardly come to meetups anymore. It's brand new!


----------



## endofdaworld (Jan 5, 2011)

KboyForeverB said:


> ooohhh, I was gonna sell one at at around 30-37 dollars at Melbourne Summer Open 2011 because I can hardly come to meetups anymore. It's brand new!


 
I WILL BUY IT!!! ...R u coming to the meet up this sunday?


----------



## KboyForeverB (Jan 5, 2011)

endofdaworld said:


> I WILL BUY IT!!! ...R u coming to the meet up this sunday?


 
um.... 
When do u need it by?? Becuz I probably won't come on Sunday, maybe the next meetup... sorry
It's black just to tell you


----------



## endofdaworld (Jan 5, 2011)

I dont mind the colour, but i was hoping to get one and practise with it then enter the in the 7x7 event...


----------



## KboyForeverB (Jan 5, 2011)

endofdaworld said:


> I dont mind the colour, but i was hoping to get one and practise with it then enter the in the 7x7 event...


 
Actually I could come on Sunday to the meetup but at like 2-3pm. I don't know when the meetup ends


----------



## endofdaworld (Jan 5, 2011)

KboyForeverB said:


> Actually I could come on Sunday to the meetup but at like 2-3pm. I don't know when the meetup ends


 
Ummm if you can come than thats awesome  But can you confirm if you are coming by the latest on friday, through a PM.
Thanks alot


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 5, 2011)

endofdaworld said:


> Thanks alot


inb4 http://i.imgur.com/Qz6un.png
Also, Brian, you still have my Square-1 from *ages* ago 

Guys, I'm leaving for our country property in about half an hour, I'm bring a lot of cubes. These are who I have down for asking me to bring cubes;
brest: all black 3x3s.
Johnson: 4 black DaYan GuHongs, white QJ Pyraminx
Faz: black Lan Lan skewb.
Jake: black stickered DaYan + MF8 4x4.
Pappas: black DaYan GuHong, white QJ skewb, black mini QJ 4x4.

I feel I may be missing someone? (or some cubes that ^ have ordered)
As I said, I have filled my backpack, so hopefully if I do miss your order, I'll still have them.

See you at the meetup.


----------



## pappas (Jan 5, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> inb4 http://i.imgur.com/Qz6un.png
> Also, Brian, you still have my Square-1 from *ages* ago
> 
> Guys, I'm leaving for our country property in about half an hour, I'm bring a lot of cubes. These are who I have down for asking me to bring cubes;
> ...


 
Just a small typo I wanted a black mini qj not white.


----------



## Minh (Jan 5, 2011)

errr i ordered a white and black guhong =.=' like 2 weeks ago


----------



## JHcubing (Jan 6, 2011)

U2 F' L2 R2 F D2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F L2 R B U' R2 U' F' R2 D2

Easy sub-5 

*FMC - 19 moves*  

Go Faz sub-3


----------



## JHcubing (Jan 6, 2011)

Meetup Peopless:

Faz
Jake
Tim Major
Zubon
Mitch
Cameron
Andrewki
Minh
Filio
Jeremy
Johnson
Anthony
Andy


TimMc?
David?


Anyone Else...?


----------



## Faz (Jan 6, 2011)

You forgot jline


----------



## Faz (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh yeah Jake, you can't put practiced solves as pbs.


----------



## endofdaworld (Jan 6, 2011)

JHcubing said:


> Meetup Peopless:
> 
> Faz
> Jake
> ...


 
Johnson.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 7, 2011)

JHcubing said:


> U2 F' L2 R2 F D2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F L2 R B U' R2 U' F' R2 D2
> 
> Easy sub-5
> 
> ...


 
Gj, why did you even post that in here?


----------



## AnthonyH (Jan 7, 2011)

JHcubing said:


> Meetup Peopless:
> 
> Faz
> Jake
> ...


 
Me


----------



## JHcubing (Jan 7, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> Oh yeah Jake, you can't put practiced solves as pbs.


 
Lol, k.



Zane_C said:


> Gj, why did you even post that in here?



Why not


----------



## JasonK (Jan 7, 2011)

JHcubing said:


> Anyone Else...?


Haven't been to one before but I'm coming.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 7, 2011)

JHcubing said:


> Why not


Because it has no relevance to this thread at all.

Hey guys, I just went swimming before.


----------



## JHcubing (Jan 7, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Because it has no relevance to this thread at all.
> 
> Hey guys, I just went swimming before.



It is cube related Zane.

Whereas your example is not.

I was giving the speedcubers of Melbourne a good scramble to test out for themselves.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 7, 2011)

JHcubing said:


> I was giving the speedcubers of Melbourne a good scramble to test out for themselves.


Or you could just show it to everyone in the scrambles thread.

Anyway, I should be there.


----------



## jianziboy (Jan 8, 2011)

starting a store 
anyone wanna pre-order cubes?
5x Shengshou whtie 4x4-$15
5x Shengshou black-$15
20x Kaiyue Magic-$10.50

and maybe 
Dayan 3x3 black assembled-$10.50


----------



## endofdaworld (Jan 8, 2011)

jianziboy said:


> starting a store
> anyone wanna pre-order cubes?
> 5x Shengshou whtie 4x4-$15
> 5x Shengshou black-$15
> ...


 
I may be interested in the Sheng Shou 4x4...


----------



## Faz (Jan 8, 2011)

lol jline. I'll bring my magic tomorrow so you can restring it for a dollar?


----------



## jianziboy (Jan 8, 2011)

i'll restring it for free


----------



## jianziboy (Jan 8, 2011)

the price of the magic is now $10 first 5 to order get it for $8.50


----------



## Elton (Jan 8, 2011)

Hello, everyone! There are a lot of cubes avaliable here! I've got MHZ XWH GuHong Linghun V5 V6 V7(made in Greece and has been tweaked) which definitely possess high quality and other shape of cubes! If you interested, contact me! 0425533884. I'm in Melbourne and i can show you the one that you are interested in and it is very cheap!


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 8, 2011)

Jeremy, if I preorder a magic, will I get it by MSO? And where are you getting those GuHongs? You need to buy 95+ if you're getting them from the manufacturer. Have you taken shipping costs into account for the GuHongs? (Shipping to you).
See you guys at the meetup, I got on the train at 10:15. I should be there around 12:15


----------



## AnthonyH (Jan 9, 2011)

Sorry Zane but i mistook one of your cubes to be one of mine. It was the FII. ><


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 9, 2011)

Cool meet, lots of people.
-Faz was tired.
-Jake is a good caller at team BLD.
-I didn't know who half the people there were.
-I got an 11 2x2 BLD, 3.19 master magic, 0.83 4-move 2x2 and 10.63 3x3.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 9, 2011)

AnthonyH said:


> Sorry Zane but i mistook one of your cubes to be one of mine. It was the FII. ><


 
Thanks, he bought one from me because of it 
Awesome meetup, one of the best imo.
Me and Zane went to see the old huge Rubik's Cube, it's in bad shape, and missing a few stickers


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 9, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> Cool meet, lots of people.
> -Faz was tired.



Faz is not well. Dont know what it is but hope a good nights sleep will cure it.


----------



## Zubon (Jan 9, 2011)

It was a great meetup today. I was actually cubing at the same level as at home and was a little more consistent with not choking when other people watch me. Got a new single pb of 13.58 pll skip!

Hope to see everyone again back next time I am in Australia or in Japan or even maybe at the world championships if it is somewhere in Asia.

Also thanks everyone for all the sticker offers. It saved my cube that was covered with blue smudges!


----------



## andrewki (Jan 9, 2011)

Is anyone missing there 2x2, cause there was one left at the end of the meetup. I've got it at home now, I can give it back at the next meetup/Melbourne summer open


----------



## Elton (Jan 9, 2011)

Hello, everyone! There are a lot of cubes avaliable here! I've got MHZ XWH GuHong LingHun V5 V6 V7(made in Greece and has been tweaked) which definitely possess high quality and other shape of cubes! If you interested, contact me! 0425533884. I'm in Melbourne and i can show you the one that you are interested in. MHZ XWH Small Alpha A and so on. They are 5 dollar now. GuHongs and LingYuns are 9 dollars now. V5 V6 V7 are 100 to 150 dollars.


----------



## Faz (Jan 9, 2011)

Well if you want to sell any of them, you should come to a meetup some time.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 9, 2011)

AnthonyH said:


> Sorry Zane but i mistook one of your cubes to be one of mine. It was the FII. ><


 
No problem, I'm glad I know where it is that's all.


----------



## jianziboy (Jan 9, 2011)

@ZB yes you will have them buy MSO

any one wanna buy a magic
There is 1 more being sold for $8.50 after that they will be $10 each


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 9, 2011)

DYK:
Science is awesome?


----------



## JHcubing (Jan 9, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Science is awesome?



LOL

We're all like, "Cubing is awesome!" and that chick is like, "Ohhh..."


----------



## jianziboy (Jan 9, 2011)

without sciene there might not be cubing


----------



## aronpm (Jan 9, 2011)

jianziboy said:


> without sciene there *would* not be cubing


 
Fixed that for you.


----------



## endofdaworld (Jan 9, 2011)

We all gotta be math genius's to solve a rubik's cube =)


----------



## andyzhangdayu (Jan 9, 2011)

fazdad said:


> Faz is not well. Dont know what it is but hope a good nights sleep will cure it.


 
I saw him practising 4x4 and 5x5 blind during the meetup. It made him tired I guess.


----------



## jianziboy (Jan 10, 2011)

Magics are now $10s
Shengshou $15


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 11, 2011)

Elton said:


> Hello, everyone! There are a lot of cubes avaliable here! I've got MHZ XWH GuHong Linghun V5 V6 V7(made in Greece and has been tweaked) which definitely possess high quality and other shape of cubes! If you interested, contact me! 0425533884. I'm in Melbourne and i can show you the one that you are interested in. ALL FOR 9 DOLLARS


 
Woah, just saw your edit. Is it $9 for each cube individually? Your syntax suggests to me that the lot is $9 O_O
I'm interested in the 6x6 if it's individual, and I'm sure at $9 people would buy the other V-cubes...
Edit: Also, I might want the LingYun.
Edit: J-line, have you ordered the Shen Shous? IF you haven't, don't, they suck.


----------



## Elton (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm sorry!! v5 v6 v7 are not including in! the lingyun is $9 ! But i will bring you the v6! i just have one avaliable. it has been tweaked very well. Also v5 v7. So i will see you on friday.But could you tell me the address of the meetup?


----------



## fkuntag (Jan 11, 2011)

the next RMIT meetup is on friday 21st, the address is here :

Building 8 Level 4 (Cafeteria)
330 Swanston Street
Melbourne, Australia

I might be interested in buying your v cube 6..


----------



## jianziboy (Jan 11, 2011)

Ok I won't order the shengshous so I'll only be selling magic for $10 
Major u still want the magic for $8.50?


----------



## Faz (Jan 11, 2011)

I'll take it for 8.50 if Major isn't because mine broke again


----------



## aronpm (Jan 11, 2011)

jianziboy said:


> Ok I won't order the shengshous so I'll only be selling magic for $10
> Major u still want the magic for $8.50?


 
He said he wants it for Perth.


----------



## jianziboy (Jan 11, 2011)

I'll give it to you for $8.50 anyway


----------



## jianziboy (Jan 12, 2011)

I got some other cubes for sale brand new but limited supply
2black gear cube KO $15
1white gear cube KO $15
1master magic $13


----------



## Faz (Jan 12, 2011)

Is the master magic any good? I'll buy it.


----------



## jianziboy (Jan 12, 2011)

Yea I'll say Its good it's cubetwist


----------



## pkvk9122 (Jan 14, 2011)

Elton said:


> I'm sorry!! v5 v6 v7 are not including in! the lingyun is $9 ! But i will bring you the v6! i just have one avaliable. it has been tweaked very well. Also v5 v7. So i will see you on friday.But could you tell me the address of the meetup?



Hi,

I will be going to the rubiks cube competition in 2011 January at melbourn and I want to buy some lingyuns. Do you also have a lubricant I can purchase? Are you going to go to the rubiks cube competition? What time and day will you be there at the competition? are the lingyuns new? do you have anything else? like a rubiks cube timer? Oh and what colour are the cubes? I prefer white =P


thanks

pkvk9122


----------



## TimMc (Jan 14, 2011)

pkvk9122 said:


> like a rubiks cube timer?



I might have one or two new Speed Stacks Competition Timers available for AU$30.55 each.

Tim.


----------



## pkvk9122 (Jan 14, 2011)

TimMc said:


> I might have one or two new Speed Stacks Competition Timers available for AU$30.55 each.
> 
> Tim.



Tim,

Maybe i will be interested in one of those timers... and are you going to the rubiks cube competition???

pkvk9122


----------



## TimMc (Jan 14, 2011)

pkvk9122 said:


> are you going to the rubiks cube competition???



I'll probably be going.

Some more information about the competition is available here: Melbourne Summer Open 2011.

Tim.


----------



## pappas (Jan 18, 2011)

So there's a meetup on friday at rmit. Can someone tell me what time it would be?


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 18, 2011)

TimMc said:


> I'll probably be going.
> 
> .



Its about time you turned up for one of these...


----------



## TimMc (Jan 19, 2011)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> So there's a meetup on friday at rmit. Can someone tell me what time it would be?


 
The RMIT Rubik's Cube Club meeting will be held at the Cafeteria between 4pm and 7pm this Friday.



fazdad said:


> Its about time you turned up for one of these...


 
I'll turn up on time one of these days... <.<

Tim.


----------



## andyzhangdayu (Jan 19, 2011)

*Haiyan Zhuang, 3X3 BLD 30.47 CCA Record*

Haiyan Zhuang's got a 30.47s 3X3 BLD fold WR at Xinxiang CCA open in China in Jan. 16th, 2011. Current WCA WR is 30.90 held by Gabriel Alejandro Orozco Casillas Mexico.

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjM3NjAxNTQw.html


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 20, 2011)

andyzhangdayu said:


> Haiyan Zhuang's got a 30.47s 3X3 BLD fold WR at Xinxiang CCA open in China in Jan. 16th, 2011. Current WCA WR is 30.90 held by Gabriel Alejandro Orozco Casillas Mexico.
> 
> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjM3NjAxNTQw.html



Thanks for the update. :tu


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey guys, can someone bring lots of 2x2, 3x3 and Pyraminx scrambles? Those are the only events that really need scrambles for fairness that we'll do. Just bring 20~ of each.
I'll be at Melbourne Central about 2pm.

I'll bring the X-cubes, make sure you have your money...


----------



## hic0057 (Jan 21, 2011)

I'll pay and pick mine up at MSO.


----------



## everthingcubed (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi everyone...

I am sort of new cubing and I am really slow.

When I went overseas to visit my cousins and they had this kind of a cubing club and I learnt how to solve a cube with them. My cousins said that I should see if there is anything similar in melb so that is how I found this post.I hope to be able to come to a cube meet some time soon .

They also sent me some 50 cubes and I don't need the cubes so I am selling them. Should I bring some to the next meet :confused:?Below I will list it with the price, I want to just return the cost price to my cousins because they are really considerate and all :

ALL NEW ... AUD, There are 2-7 of each

*Buy any 1 cube and get a F II for $4*:tu

Alpha I____$6.59 
Alpha II____$7.59 
Alpha III____$9.69 
Alpha V_____$11.99 

Haiyan____ $8.89 

Type F II____$6.99

Type C I____$7.59
Type C II____$8.39

Eastsheen 2X2___$5.59

Mf8 Sq1____$7.39
Mf8 SSq1____$9.59

Mf8 Megaminx V2 Tiled____ $12.99

Thanks Everyone!


----------



## TimMc (Jan 21, 2011)

everthingcubed said:


> I am sort of new cubing and I am really slow.



Welcome! Don't worry about your speed, it'll get better with practice over time 



everthingcubed said:


> I want to just return the cost price to my cousins because they are really considerate and all



It looks like you've got a very slim profit margin...

You're welcome to come to meetups and bring cubes. Please be aware that the venue usually requires retailers get permission to sell products on their property (Melbourne Central, RMIT).

Tim.


----------



## Elton (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi! Do you still want to see how is the cube 6 going? Cuz I didnt see anyone come to the meetup. I have waited for a long time from 9am to 2pm. So If you want, maybe we arrange sometime to meet and Im going to show you the cube 6.


----------



## Elton (Jan 22, 2011)

I got a timer! It is black one! It 10 dollars. pretty cheap and pretty cool. If you want. I will bring all the products to meet you on 30th


----------



## everthingcubed (Jan 22, 2011)

TimMc said:


> You're welcome to come to meetups and bring cubes. Please be aware that the venue usually requires retailers get permission to sell products on their property (Melbourne Central, RMIT).
> 
> Tim.



Thanks Tim,

Just call me Rui (Pronounced like roo y)

Do you think it would be fine to make the deal on the internet and do the "pick-up"(cube-money) in the city?

Can I also bring my sister she is really interested in cubing but she doesn't know how to solve... I dont mind doing a swap for a mini cube(sister has really small hands)

And could everyone tell what I should bring (cubes they are interested in buy...cubes they want to try) to the meet

Thanks
E power of 3


----------



## TimMc (Jan 22, 2011)

Elton said:


> Hi! Do you still want to see how is the cube 6 going? Cuz I didnt see anyone come to the meetup. I have waited for a long time from 9am to 2pm. So If you want, maybe we arrange sometime to meet and Im going to show you the cube 6.


 
Hi Elton,

I'm not sure if there was a meetup on today. There was one yesterday at Melbourne Central between 2pm and 4pm and then one at RMIT from 4pm until 7pm.

What's "cube 6" about?

We might have a meetup next Friday before the competition but I'd prefer to take it easy (rest) the night before. 

Tim.


----------



## TimMc (Jan 22, 2011)

everthingcubed said:


> Do you think it would be fine to make the deal... I dont mind doing a swap for a mini cube(sister has really small hands) ...


 
Hi Rui,

I can't really offer legal advice. From a practical point of view it'd be easier for people to send a PM asking you for a cube and then to arrange a time to meetup instead of bringing heaps of cubes to a meetup. From a legal point of view there's income tax to be declared and you've to consider whether they can be legally sold here (licence, patent, venue).

You're sister is welcome to come if she'd like. There's some other women that can solve puzzles in Melbourne too. 

Tim.


----------



## endofdaworld (Jan 23, 2011)

Is anyone interested in buying a Diansheng 3x3 (painted, not stickered) at Melbourne Summer Open?


----------



## jianziboy (Jan 27, 2011)

my stock order hasn't come yet not sure if i can sell the stuff at the meet up or MSO


----------



## Zubon (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey all in Melbourne,

I am thinking of going to the world championship in Bangkok this year. Are any of you guys thinking of going?
I know Feliks and Fazdad will be there but it would be good to have more people representing Australia.


----------



## Faz (Jan 27, 2011)

Tim Major, TimMc, are going, and maybe Jake. Also, Jasmine Lee from the US, with Australian nationality.


----------



## andyzhangdayu (Jan 27, 2011)

I purchased some cubes from China last week. In order to reduce the delivery cost, I got 6 V cubes (V5, 6, 7, two each in white and black color) plus 3 others (3x3x4, 3x3x5, 3x3x7) in addition. Who is interested in buying them? They are (V5, $35), (v6, $40), (V7, $45), 3 others, $15 each.


----------



## pappas (Jan 27, 2011)

andyzhangdayu said:


> I purchased some cubes from China last week. In order to reduce the delivery cost, I got 6 V cubes (V5, 6, 7, two each in white and black color) plus 3 others (3x3x4, 3x3x5, 3x3x7) in addition. Who is interested in buying them? They are (V5, $35), (v6, $40), (V7, $45), 3 others, $15 each.


 
I will by one of the v-cubes don't know which one yet, depends on what I get at the competition.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 27, 2011)

Meetup has been extended to start at 12, still finishing late  (RMIT cafeteria)


----------



## Faz (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah, so it's like

Me, Pappas, Tim Major 12pm 
Then like josh, filio, and ando, and maybe jake arrive at 3.
then andy a bit later.


----------



## JHcubing (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll meet with you guys at RMIT at 12pm, if that's okay.

Where abouts in RMIT are you going to be?

Cafeteria?

Jake.


----------



## TimMc (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll be around 14.9 14.10 doing CSIT enrollment sessions until around 3pm...

Tim.


----------



## Cluey (Jan 27, 2011)

I shall try and drop in to RMIT this afternoon and meet some more of you. Hopefully without a migraine coming on this time. 
Possibly after another cube or three if any of you with cubes are about with stock.


----------



## jianziboy (Jan 30, 2011)

J-LINE EXPRESS

Part of STOCK has come finally after the comp WHY?!?!?!

peoples cubes that they receive

Filio 2 kaiyue magics $17

Feliks 1 kaiyue magic 1 Cubetwist Magic

other cubes
Shengshou $15 -doesn't click turns nice
gear cube KO $15 - i recommend it

magics and master magics are out of stock
will be in stock if filio and feliks don't buy


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 30, 2011)

Me and Jake are having a meetup on Thursday, I ordered a magic, can I get a master too? 
Jake's name stuck, if you'd named it anything else, we would've still called it the J-line express.


----------



## JHcubing (Jan 30, 2011)

Josh and Mitch are also coming and most likely David.

Tim, what did you say when we were saying goodbye today about my V6?


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 31, 2011)

JHcubing said:


> Josh and Mitch are also coming and most likely David.


!!!!!!!!!!! Awesome 


JHcubing said:


> Tim, what did you say when we were saying goodbye today about my V6?


Josh said 6x6 will be official at Perth (as in, he'll *make sure* it's official ), so I need a 6x6 to use if I want to sweep the comp (lolconfident). If I had Feliks' I think I could subJosh, but any 6x6 that doesn't misalign would be nice. I'd just want to borrow it for Perth.
What time?
Faz, as you live close, I expect you to come after school to lend me your 6x6 
And I'd prefer to own a Magic and Master Magic, so I can feel free to break it. I have a Master Magic but I can't get it to flat shape. If anyone could get it to flat I'm sure I could work the rest out, so J-line you coming?


----------



## jianziboy (Jan 31, 2011)

I can't come
You said you only buy is you can get it by mso
I put u on the list have got all my stock yet


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 31, 2011)

iirc I said I'd only buy it if it was ready for Perth, or I might've said both, on different occasions.
Does anyone have some Pyra stickers? I don't really care as to what colours, as long as it beats what I currently have (brand new QJ)


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 31, 2011)

Are people interested in V-Cube 2x2s? Feliks wants two, I'd prefer prepaid orders (no profit, so a fair bit cheaper), as 2 people seem to've avoided my contact about the X-cubes...


----------



## OzBluey (Jan 31, 2011)

how much for the vcube 2?
I'd be ok to pay beforehand aswell, but it depends on the price...
I'd like 1 pillowed one


----------



## pappas (Jan 31, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Are people interested in V-Cube 2x2s? Feliks wants two, I'd prefer prepaid orders (no profit, so a fair bit cheaper), as 2 people seem to've avoided my contact about the X-cubes...


 
I'd probably buy 2. One pillowed one not depends on the price however. I'm fine with paying early. Sorry I dont have pyra stickers.


----------



## JHcubing (Jan 31, 2011)

1 white pillowed and 1 black regular.

_I_ can confirm this, once _you_ confirm the price.


----------



## andyzhangdayu (Jan 31, 2011)

How much? V2 pillow?


----------



## JHcubing (Jan 31, 2011)

All V-cube 2's [Black/White, Pillowed/Regular] are being sold on v-cubes.com for $9.10 AUD. 

Not including postage and handling.

Not sure what Tim's profit idea's are though


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 31, 2011)

JHcubing said:


> All V-cube 2's [Black/White, Pillowed/Regular] are being sold on v-cubes.com for $9.10 AUD.
> 
> Not including postage and handling.
> 
> Not sure what Tim's profit idea's are though


Um... they're being sold for €9 not $9. So it's like, $13AUD, so I'll sell them cheaper if prepaid.
Edit: Assuming I can get wholesale for a lot of 20.
PS: I ordered Maru lube today, as people keep asking for either that or Lubix, and I personally prefer Maru lube, and Maru lube is cheaper, and lubes more cubes.


----------



## Faz (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm guessing they'll cost around 15-16 AUD after shipping.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 31, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> I'm guessing they'll cost around 15-16 AUD after shipping.


 
Lrn2wholesale.


----------



## Faz (Jan 31, 2011)

So, you're willing to sell me a pillowed one, and a non-pillowed one for say, 26 AUD?


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 31, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> So, you're willing to sell me a pillowed one, and a non-pillowed one for say, 26 AUD?


 
I'm waiting for V-cubes reply but fairly sure that sounds like a fair price.


----------



## Faz (Jan 31, 2011)

inb4 they cost 15 each.


----------



## OzBluey (Jan 31, 2011)

Sounds like a good price...
Especially after it was gunna cost me 30$ with shipping


----------



## JHcubing (Jan 31, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Um... they're being sold for €9 not $9. So it's like, $13AUD.



Last night, they were on v-cubes.com for €6.59.

Which is, $9.02 USD.

Which is, $9.10 AUD.


They must have changed it this morning or had a special sale on yesterday..?


----------



## jianziboy (Jan 31, 2011)

Won't the v cube 2 have rivets?


----------



## OzBluey (Feb 1, 2011)

jianziboy said:


> Won't the v cube 2 have rivets?


 
It will, but on the website they said they would make a diy version...

" The V-CUBE™ 2 DIY Kit is a "must have" item for every passionate cuber. The kit comes with 2 sets of stickers, 2 cores and 3 sets of springs to adjust the cube based on your speed-cubing likings! It is like having three cubes in one! This DIY version will be available in February!"


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 1, 2011)

Is the meet up tomorrow still on? If so, I'll be there the same time as usual. (12 or a little earlier)


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 2, 2011)

12, Melbourne central, andojay is coming, anything from my store you guys are interested in me 
bringing?
People coming:
Me
Zane
Jake
Mitch
Andrea
Josh
David
Who else?


----------



## JHcubing (Feb 2, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> 12, Melbourne central, andojay is coming, anything from my store you guys are interested in me
> bringing?
> People coming:
> Me
> ...



Josh is coming and David will most likely be coming early afternoon.


----------



## jianziboy (Feb 4, 2011)

Does anyone have my dayan 4x4 it has white on white with a cubesmith logo and has cubesmith 4x4 half bright stickers


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 9, 2011)

Meetup 20th?
Me, Faz, Pappas, TimMc, others....
I can't order the V2s until March, though I will order them when the time comes.
I am getting Maru Lube, V5s and new MF8 Square-1s (the screw spring ones)
See you guys there.


----------



## OzBluey (Feb 9, 2011)

The 20th seems ok to me now, not sure though...

@Tim can you bring a white A5 for me?

Thanks


----------



## KboyForeverB (Feb 9, 2011)

I might come on the 20th, seeing that I have a tenis match at around 10, I would possibly come late.
Wow, after a long while of less cubing, I SUCK!


----------



## RCTACameron (Feb 9, 2011)

I'll probably be there on the 20th. Hopefully I'll be faster at 2x2 by then.


----------



## JHcubing (Feb 9, 2011)

Lol I came on here to ask people about a meetup on the 19th 
Haha, but yeah the 20th sounds great 

I'll see you there,

Jake.


----------



## fkuntag (Feb 10, 2011)

I may come on 20.. and i also want to buy some maru lube.. busy school day reduce my speedcubing ability..


----------



## Elton (Feb 10, 2011)

All cubes sell 5 dollar. MHZ, XWH, Alpha A, Small Alpha A and so on. If someone interested, E-mail me! [email protected]


----------



## OzBluey (Feb 10, 2011)

Elton said:


> All cubes sell 5 dollar. MHZ, XWH, Alpha A, Small Alpha A and so on. If someone interested, E-mail me! [email protected]


 
I'll buy the Mini A, is it this one? The Micro Memory?

http://www.speedcubeshop.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1309567

Will you go to the meet-up on the 20th? Because I'll buy it then.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 10, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> I am getting Maru Lube, V5s and new MF8 Square-1s (the screw spring ones)


Hey,
I just want you guys' opinion's on this, the V5s would be about $40. ($80 shipping to me! :s)
Would you guys buy V-cube 5s for $40? It's a big risk, and it's not a huge profit margin.


----------



## JHcubing (Feb 17, 2011)

Been a while since anyone posted anything....


----------



## devoblue (Feb 17, 2011)

JHcubing said:


> Been a while since anyone posted anything....


 
It's Tim's fault, everyone was afraid of his question. Thanks for taking one for the team.


----------



## JHcubing (Feb 17, 2011)

devoblue said:


> *Thanks for taking one for the team.*



No worries 

Who's Pumped for the meetup?

YAY!


----------



## OzBluey (Feb 17, 2011)

Who's coming on Sunday?


----------



## Faz (Feb 17, 2011)

like

timmajor
timmc
me
jake
josh?
andy?
pappas
other
people


----------



## jianziboy (Feb 17, 2011)

I'll be there 
Tim $8.50 magic
Feliks $21 magic & mmagic


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 18, 2011)

My shipment came in, everything is back in stock, I also now have black only, MF8 Square-1s for $11, and assembled type C3 3x3s for $10.50, unless otherwise arranged.
Josh texted me, he's coming to the meetup, and the QJ Pyraminxes now come in boxes.
I'm preparing everything for sale right now.

Orders guys? I can't guarantee that I'll have what you want unless you order beforehand.

I'm on my phone, so I can't edit my website right now.


----------



## OzBluey (Feb 18, 2011)

Tim, did you see my order for a white A-V?
 
Jeremy, what other stuff are you selling?


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 18, 2011)

OzBluey said:


> Tim, did you see my order for a white A-V?


Sorry, the last was ordered by Chris a while ago, and I'm not restocking. They are the same price as GuHongs, and much less popular, so I had to lower the price a lot to sell. 
I have 1 or 2 black assembled A-Vs left.


----------



## OzBluey (Feb 18, 2011)

Hmmm, do you have any other white 3x3's?


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 18, 2011)

I have white GuHongs, white type C-3s ($10.50), and white type F2s.
If you want a GuHong, and you want it assembled, I would prefer to know tonight, as I won't have time tomorrow 
Sorry about not getting A-Vs, but there isn't enough interest.


----------



## OzBluey (Feb 18, 2011)

no problem, it is for a person at school, so I don't care much, so, yea, i'll just get him the white C3...

Thanks


----------



## JHcubing (Feb 18, 2011)

White assembled Gunhong Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeease


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 18, 2011)

I'll be at our farm today, on phone.
@Jake, I assembled and stickered it today.
@Ozbluey, the CIIIs are great, much better than the trial one I got, and they come with a beginner solution, and also F2L, and full OLL and PLL, so great for a noncuber. They seem to be prelubed too.


----------



## OzBluey (Feb 18, 2011)

Ok Tim, I'll take a white one then.
Thanks


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 19, 2011)

Anyone have a spare blindfold I could buy, just a standard black one? My other one was too lose and fell down my face, so I uh... accidentally destroyed it.


----------



## RCTACameron (Feb 20, 2011)

Some DYKish kinda stuff:
-I like filming stuff
-Imma learn EG
-Tim Major is insane at OH - like 16s full step
-Ninja's magic tricks are cool
-Ninja is good at the ball-on-string catching thing
-Some random guy came and sat down next to Tim Major and started staring at people while they were cubing. Then he started scrambling people's cubes. And he didn't say anything.
-Siamese cubes are cool
-Zane does hard 2x2 scrambles for BLD
-Josh got me to help him with his Gear Cube, even though I can barely solve it
-Tim McMahon can actually solve a Gear Cube
-When we were doing OH races, I was the worst, but when we were doing opposite hand OH I was around best
-I snapped a string on my magic, but now it's better
-The people who make cube t-shirts can't spell 'Rubik's', and can't get the colour scheme right.
-Everyone was saying Rowe's WR 2x2 scramble was R' U R2 U, but in the video description it says:



description said:


> finally .
> Scramble: U' R' F' U2 R' U R2 F
> Solve z U2 R U' R U'


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 20, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> -Everyone was saying Rowe's WR 2x2 scramble was R' U R2 U, but in the video description it says:


 
No, that is Rowe's, but we never said R' U R2 U was Rowe's, it was Vincent Sheu's 0.96.
Thanks for the OH comment


----------



## AnthonyH (Feb 20, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> -Ninja's magic tricks are cool
> -Ninja is good at the ball-on-string catching thing


Ninja came?!!
Dammm, I would've went meetup then... ==''


----------



## pappas (Feb 20, 2011)

AnthonyH said:


> Ninja came?!!
> Dammm, I would've went meetup then... ==''


 
Yeah I'm now inspired to start learning magic tricks again.


----------



## RCTACameron (Feb 20, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> No, that is Rowe's, but we never said R' U R2 U was Rowe's, it was Vincent Sheu's 0.96.
> Thanks for the OH comment


 
Another person got an official 0.96? How did I miss that?


----------



## AnthonyH (Feb 20, 2011)

@Pappas I should have went to also buy the v5 from you ><


----------



## JHcubing (Feb 22, 2011)

Meetup on the 6th?

Anyone object?


----------



## hic0057 (Feb 22, 2011)

Does anyone knows much about the earthquake in christchurch, NZ?


----------



## Faz (Feb 22, 2011)

JHcubing said:


> Meetup on the 6th?
> 
> Anyone object?


 
We were thinking every 3 weeks, and on saturdays.


----------



## Faz (Feb 22, 2011)

Saturday the 5th good with everyone? David J Edwards will be there


----------



## RCTACameron (Feb 22, 2011)

Yeah, I can come.
Does anyone want an unofficial comp at a meetup anytime soon?


----------



## Faz (Feb 22, 2011)

Yeah well we usually have them anyway, just people don't bring scrambles

Also, I'll just link cameron's cool vid here


----------



## RCTACameron (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks for putting it there, I'm glad people like it.

I can actually bring scrambles next time, and we can make it a bit more formal. Just a suggestion.


----------



## JHcubing (Feb 22, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> We were thinking *every 3 weeks*, and on *saturdays*.



Okay. 

I might be able to come, but I doubt it.


----------



## TimMc (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm up for *Saturday* the 5th of March too. 

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah so meetup on saturday confirmed

TimMc
Timmajor
David Edwards!
Me
Andy
Lots of others


----------



## JHcubing (Mar 2, 2011)

I'll be there, but just a bit late. Maybe 1.30 or 2pm, so add me to the list


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 3, 2011)

JHcubing said:


> I'll be there, but just a bit late. Maybe 1.30 or 2pm, so add me to the list





fazrulz said:


> Lots of others


 
You were added in advance!

Anything you guys want me to bring? I'll make sure I have the new MF8 square-1s this time, and a black QJ Pyraminx for Tim's friend (I don't think she has a forums account, and I can't remember her name )

Pappas, I think I can properly race you at blind now 
Also guys, it's not official yet, but Kubaroo Open 2011 will be happening on May 7. Register!
That isn't definitely the venue, as Tim is looking into a lecture theater (still at RMIT) instead. I am sponsoring lots of prizes, more on this later (when it's official and I make the thread )


----------



## RCTACameron (Mar 3, 2011)

TimMc
Timmajor
David Edwards!
Faz
Andy
Jake
Pappas (I think)
Me
Brian
More

So should I bring scrambles and we record everyone's times in a UO comp or not? Like at the first meetup I went to with only Me, Brian (who left really early), Tim Major and Zane?

Also, I'm looking forward to Kubaroo Open, and very happy with the choice of events. 

See you guys at the meet.


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 3, 2011)

Don't be expecting me.


----------



## TimMc (Mar 3, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> I'll make sure I have the new MF8 square-1s this time, and a black QJ Pyraminx for Tim's friend (I don't think she has a forums account, and I can't remember her name )


 
Do you have any Black F2s in stock too? Her name's Avon by the way, she's awesome 

Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 4, 2011)

TimMc said:


> Do you have any Black F2s in stock too? Her name's Avon by the way, she's awesome
> 
> Tim.


I have plenty of black F2s, I have everything in high stock. And I'll keep in mind about her name.


----------



## AnthonyH (Mar 4, 2011)

See you all at mc!


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 5, 2011)

Cameron, can you send me the OH solve as agreed to [email protected]
It's the last solve on the clip of me doing about 5 OH solves.15.xy


----------



## RCTACameron (Mar 5, 2011)

Sure, I'll send it tomorrow. Is it okay if I also include it in the video of the meetup?

So anyway, every 3 Saturdays means meetup 26th. Anyone object?


----------



## SoLarisAU (Mar 5, 2011)

Nop. The 26th works fine for me!


----------



## KboyForeverB (Mar 5, 2011)

Seeing as my (outside of school) Sport season ends next week and that I haven't been cubing for ages, I'll try and come


----------



## RCTACameron (Mar 6, 2011)

[youtube]eZwP2NItnpE&feature=channel_video_title[/youtube]

Also, here is what I got of the results from the UO comp:
3x3:
1st - Feliks Zemdegs - (6.36), 6.84, (10.75+), 7.86, 10.53 = 8.41
2nd - Cameron Stollery - (15.40), 12.80, 13.97, 14.28, (12.38) = 13.68
3rd - Brian Kim - 16.01, (13.04), (16.05), 13.41, 14.30 = 14.57
4th - Tim Major - 18.75, 15.22, (19.34), 13.63, (13.50) = 15.86

2x2:
1st - Feliks Zemdegs - 1.93, (2.69), 2.55, 2.46, (1.80) = 2.31
2nd - Cameron Stollery - (2.59), 4.02, (4.19), 3.61, 3.34 = 3.66
3rd - Brian Kim - 4.08, 3.31, 4.53, (6.36), (3.27) = 3.97
4th - Tim Major - (3.22), 4.88, (7.56), 4.88, 6.36 = 5.37

Pyraminx:
1st - Tim Major - 11.61, 5.09, 6.71, (3.83), (DNF (I assume because it just says "POOP" on the paper)) = 7.80
2nd - Cameron Stollery - (12.90), (4.38), 12.47, 7.13, 12.80 = 10.80


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 6, 2011)

Everyone's getting so much faster, maybe I should start practising 3x3.


----------



## Florian (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey guys from Melbourne,

from Term Three this summer to Term 2 next year i'll be there for a year abroad.
If things work out i'll go on the Elwood College. Is any one else there now in 11th grade?


----------



## AnthonyH (Mar 8, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> [youtube]eZwP2NItnpE&feature=channel_video_title[/youtube]
> 
> Also, here is what I got of the results from the UO comp:
> 3x3:
> ...


 
Watt da f @ brian eating ice cream? Puts bad images in my head for some reason..


----------



## RCTACameron (Mar 8, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Everyone's getting so much faster, maybe I should start practising 3x3.


 
I'm not usually that fast, I have no idea how I got that average - 0.03 away from my PB.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Mar 8, 2011)

AnthonyH said:


> Watt da f @ brian eating ice cream? Puts bad images in my head for some reason..


 
Thanks, It was delicious


----------



## Florian (Mar 10, 2011)

Florian said:


> Hey guys from Melbourne,
> 
> from Term Three this summer to Term 2 next year i'll be there for a year abroad.
> If things work out i'll go on the Elwood College. Is any one else there now in 11th grade?


 
...


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 10, 2011)

I don't think so, but you're welcome at meetups and competitions. In your time here there will probably be 2-4 competitions in Melbourne.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Mar 13, 2011)

Why isnt the kubaroo competition in May on the wca website yet?


----------



## TimMc (Mar 13, 2011)

fazdad said:


> Why isnt the kubaroo competition in May on the wca website yet?


 
I was trying to find an alternative venue to avoid carrying tables to the Spiritual Centre. It'll be announced in about a week or so.

Tim.


----------



## RCTACameron (Mar 22, 2011)

So are we having a meet this Saturday?

Also, did anyone pick up a shen shou 2x2 at the last meetup? I think I lost mine.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah, meetup Saturday.
I don't have your 2x2, but I have more for sale! 

Edit: I'm restocking in puzzles low or out of stock, also getting LingYuns.


----------



## pappas (Mar 22, 2011)

I may come on saturday depending on how busy I am.
@Florian: Theres alot of cubers your age in Melbourne. I know a few people at Elwood, it's not a bad school.


----------



## AnthonyH (Mar 22, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Yeah, meetup Saturday.
> I don't have your 2x2, but I have more for sale!
> 
> Edit: I'm restocking in puzzles low or out of stock, also getting LingYuns.


 
Yea I'll be there, hopefully with my cubes this time (;


----------



## hic0057 (Mar 24, 2011)

Does anyone know if there is any games shop in Melbourne Central that will sell the fifteen puzzle? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fifteen_puzzle
My dad going to be there tommorow. Also if there isn't any would there be any online shop that sell the 15 puzzle that anyone knows of.

Thanks


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 24, 2011)

If you want I can give you a crappy 15 puzzle. I won't be at Melbourne Central tomorrow, so how does May 7 sound  (K02011).
It has 1-9 then a plane, but it still functions the same.


----------



## hic0057 (Mar 24, 2011)

Don't worry too much. I want to get a high quality one with numbers on it. If I get so desperate I could get one from toyworld or something. Being from the country there is very little puzzles shop around us.


----------



## TimMc (Mar 24, 2011)

They've some good ones and some cheap ones at Mind Games and possible The Games Shop.

Tim.


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 25, 2011)

I'll go, who's coming?


----------



## pappas (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm selling:
White pillowed vcube 2x2-$15
Black Dayan/mf8 4x4-$10
White QJ Skewb-$2


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 26, 2011)

You didn't turn up 
Meetup 9th April (2 weeks, Saturday)
DYK
-there must've been thousands at the meetup today, because we had 13 2x2 rounds.
-I won the first three, so Cameron wanted more.
-3 rounds out of 13 had decent scrambles, the rest were horrible.
-Cameron won 8 rounds, I won 4, and we simultaneously rage quitted the other.
-I rage quit a lot.
-he had a 2.44 (he said suck that rowe ) and 2.99.
-I had 2 low 3 averages. We each had a few 1 singles.
-Zane's favourite event is magic.
-jline's card tricks suck and are instantly easy to cheat.
-some random knew lbl, another random knew how to solve magic, and another lady had kids who could solve it.


----------



## RCTACameron (Mar 26, 2011)

DYK
-I am never bringing a magic to a meet again.
-3 competitors means only 1 round allowed, so these are the first round results:
Tim: 3.80, 3.86, (3.11), (DNF), 4.69 = 4.12
Cameron: (2.69), 3.90, 5.28, 3.47, (8.09) = 4.22
Zane: (8.27), (5.43), 6.19, 6.40, 7.22 = 6.60
-The really easy scramble round (#12) results were:
Cameron: (1.63), 2.06, 2.69, 2.56, (4.08) = 2.43
Tim: (1.80), 3.36, 3.31, 3.72, (4.91) = 3.43
-McDonalds and Oporto were both closed, so Jeremy showed me how to get to Hungry Jacks 3 levels below, and ended up buying himself a cone.
-Team BLD is suddenly so much faster when you replace Brian/Jeremy with Tim Major (39 on video).
-I thought I didn't get that much footage at this meet, then I saw it was 63 minutes. 

Nick, what condition is the 4x4 in?


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 26, 2011)

-Tim taught me how to solve and scramble the magic.
-Tim, Josh and Jeremy scrambled the magic if it got tangled.
-I can solve the magic in 2.89 seconds.
-Cameron and Tim did a sub-3 2x2 team-solve. (One solved a layer and the other did the CLL.)
-Ninja and Jeremy were executing card tricks.
-Josh got a 5x5 pb of 2:42(+2).

-I guy was standing, quietly watching us pretty much the ENTIRE day.


----------



## RCTACameron (Mar 26, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> -Cameron and Tim did a sub-3 2x2 team-solve. (One solved a layer and the other did the CLL.)


Oh yeah, that was 2.84. 2-gen layer and 6 move CLL.


Zane_C said:


> -I guy was standing, quietly watching us pretty much the ENTIRE day.


Was that the guy who could do LBL?


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 26, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> Was that the guy who could do LBL?


Yes.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 26, 2011)

Cameron, (or should I say Cameroon ), looking forward to the montage, and our 39 and 40 team bld.(39, you calling for me for your second time, 40 me calling first time)
Who needs practice?
And here's Dan's EG site: http://cube.danrcohen.com/eg1.html
Don't relearn any algs, but compare these to Anthony's site when learning, and pick the best.


----------



## AnthonyH (Mar 27, 2011)

Sorry i couldnt make it, some days im busy and some days i just ceebs... Just saying, not that anyone of you cares anyway lol


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 29, 2011)

Cameron's video:
[youtube]nuFE44KwOeA&feature=channel_video_title[/youtube]
Cameron, I like these videos, maybe take out some boring things in future, for example, Jeremy playing glow hockey, me and Jeremy's Sq1 race (we're slow).
Good videos though, and Zane sure executes fast!


----------



## edw0010 (Mar 29, 2011)

Anyone know of any meet-ups in thailand while im over here?!?!


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 30, 2011)

Selling new assembled (not stickered, with 2 sets) black A-V, and a new white assembled F-II, and a set of stickers for $15.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Mar 30, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> So are we having a meet this Saturday?
> 
> Also, did anyone pick up a shen shou 2x2 at the last meetup? I think I lost mine.


 

lolol, yes I have it!! I couldn't contact you and you didn't answer my texts


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 6, 2011)

Tim, I want to confirm that I'm buying a Dayan+mf8 4x4 and QJ Pyra at the meetup on the 9th. How much are they?


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 6, 2011)

DaYan MF8 4x4 = $25
QJ Pyraminx = $9.50

I have LingYuns now for $14.00, and will soon have GuoJia magics for around $5, and MaRu lube for $4.
What colours do you want?


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks, and white for both please.


----------



## JHcubing (Apr 7, 2011)

FYI

The regular table near Gloria Jeans is currently unavailable due to the majority of the 2nd level being closed for renovations.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 7, 2011)

JHcubing said:


> FYI
> 
> The regular table near Gloria Jeans is currently unavailable due to the majority of the 2nd level being closed for renovations.


 
Hmmm... so the whole of the food court is closed, or just most?
Any ideas where we could meet? (open question)


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 7, 2011)

If we couldn't use that food court, we could just meet in the lower one near the trains. It has Hungry Jacks.


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 7, 2011)

I would like to purchase a magic.


----------



## jianziboy (Apr 7, 2011)

$8 for a magic or you can buy from kubaroo


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 8, 2011)

Tim Major, I would like to buy a black Guhong and LingYun kit. Thanks.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 8, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Tim Major, I would like to buy a black Guhong and LingYun kit. Thanks.


 
Ok, that'll be $27.50 

Holidays!


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 9, 2011)

Printing 30 3x3 scrambles, 15 2x2, and 15 Pyra, so we'll be prepared for once :tu


----------



## AnthonyH (Apr 9, 2011)

Happy birthday Zane


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 9, 2011)

DYK...
-typing this on phone, which will be a pain, but that won't stop me?
-Zane wasn't sure if the shop would accept a $5 note?
-his excuse was he never goes shopping?
-Cameron didn't know if maccas would accept small change when paying for a 50c cone?
-'we still need to find the milky milk' -Zane
-Zane took 15 minutes, and my help, to realise a white, red, blue corner, was not meant to shoot to the yellow, red, blue spot?
-'don't upload slow things like... Zane's 5bld DNF, and well... Zane' -me
-10s later after processing what I said, 'I'm not slow' -Zane.
-'so is team Australia going to walk into the venue with our flag?' Cameron asking about WC.
-I didn't get home until about 9:30pm?
-Zane has a LingYun?
-'I'm going to post on the forums, about beating the world record holder' -Cameron being 100% serious about his 222 race against Faz.
-Faz cheated and I have it on tape? 
-TimMc likes using his phone and doing OH solves 20m away?
-as I left the meetup I got a message from Faz, 'wheres meetup'?
-Cameron is super fast at 222 now, and on a solve where we had the same solution, he got 2.96, I got a mid 4?
-j-line express wasn't there to sell a magic to Zane?
-Andy lent Zane a magic for the meetup because Andy is awesome?
-josh, ando and pappas didn't come?

Fun meetup, once we found where to go.


----------



## Faz (Apr 10, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> DYK...
> -Faz cheated and I have it on tape?


 
You're blind.


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 10, 2011)

AnthonyH said:


> Happy birthday Zane


Thanks. 


Tim Major said:


> DYK...
> -typing this on phone, which will be a pain, but that won't stop me?
> -Zane wasn't sure if the shop would accept a $5 note?
> -his excuse was he never goes shopping?
> ...


Those were good DYKs. :tu


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 10, 2011)

Not as long a video this time. Good meetup.



Tim Major said:


> -'so is team Australia going to walk into the venue with our flag?' Cameron asking about WC.



We should also be singing the national anthem and riding kangaroos, just in case people can't tell who we are.


----------



## pappas (Apr 13, 2011)

Meetup this friday at Melbourne Central.


----------



## JHcubing (Apr 14, 2011)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> Meetup this friday at Melbourne Central.


 
Yeah, sounds good.


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## pappas (Apr 14, 2011)

For the meetup this friday so far we have:
Me
Zane
Jake
Tim Major
Feliks
.......


----------



## David Zemdegs (Apr 14, 2011)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> For the meetup this friday so far we have:
> 
> Feliks
> .......


 
Teenagers...sheeesh. You only find out what they're up to by reading a forum...


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 14, 2011)

fazdad said:


> Teenagers...sheeesh. You only find out what they're up to by reading a forum...


 
IRC too.


----------



## jianziboy (Apr 14, 2011)

Tommorow?


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 14, 2011)

jianziboy said:


> Tommorow?


 
Yeah, at the new food court near the old one. Just walk around, you'll find us. We were on the table nearest the area with the clock, but if those are taken, we won't. I have everyone's phone number except Pappas, Jeremy and Jake, if you think you won't be able to find us, pm me your phone number.


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 14, 2011)

Jeremy, if you're coming I'll buy a magic.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 14, 2011)

Faz was at MC today, and it was packed, so we'll meet up at MC, but then maybe move to RMIT.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm having dinner at Melbourne Central, anyone else staying late? And could someone bring some scrambles?


----------



## pappas (Apr 15, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> I'm having dinner at Melbourne Central, anyone else staying late? And could someone bring some scrambles?


 
I'm leaving melbourne tonight so I cant. Also can someone describe to me where we are actually meeting?


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 15, 2011)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> I'm leaving melbourne tonight so I cant. Also can someone describe to me where we are actually meeting?


 
Get out of the train and go most of the way to where we normally meet, but it's blocked off, it's in the new food court at the small round tables. Near the new Oporto/Maccas.


----------



## JHcubing (Apr 15, 2011)

Sorry, I lost track of days and only just realised that the meetup was today.

Haha, my bad...


----------



## jianziboy (Apr 15, 2011)

Sorry I can't come because I just woke up now


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 16, 2011)

We decided on another meetup next Friday, and again we'll move across to RMIT. Any objections?


----------



## JHcubing (Apr 17, 2011)

None  

I'll let David know if he doesn't look on here.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 17, 2011)

Isn't he in Asia?
If not, yay


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 17, 2011)

Do you think shops will be closed because it's Good Friday?


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 19, 2011)

[17:53:06] <Faz> Tim_Major: MC is closed on friday
[17:53:09] <Faz> maybe not the best idea
[17:53:12] <Faz> to have a meetup on good friday 

I didn't think of this...
Ok, we'll have to wait until Kubaroo.
Maru lube came in by the way.


----------



## jianziboy (Apr 19, 2011)

....


----------



## sauso (Apr 23, 2011)

hey guys, I'm keen to meet up. I'm only new to speed cubing and would love some pointers. i currently average abou 1.15 but would love to get that down further.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 24, 2011)

sauso said:


> hey guys, I'm keen to meet up. I'm only new to speed cubing and would love some pointers. i currently average abou 1.15 but would love to get that down further.


 
Hey, you live fairly close to Zane Carney.
We meet up at Melbourne Central. Next meetup is a competition. No matter what your times (to a certain extent...) we'd be happy for you to compete.
http://www.speedcubing.com.au/KubarooOpen2011/competitors/
If you haven't already, sign up  You definitely won't be the slowest.


----------



## sauso (Apr 24, 2011)

Already Signed up mate. I am going to be catching up with zane and jamie. Really keen to get into it though. so far i'm only doing a 2 look oll and pll, always trying to learn more though!


----------



## Florian (May 8, 2011)

hey guys is it possible that you put Melbourne Winter Open at the Weekend 2 Weeks later?


----------



## Tim Major (May 8, 2011)

I'm sorry, but I doubt the date will be changed for 1 person in this instance. It's currently scheduled during the school and uni holidays, I don't think 2 weeks later would match that. You should be here for Australian Nationals though.


----------



## TimMc (May 8, 2011)

Florian said:


> hey guys is it possible that you put Melbourne Winter Open at the Weekend 2 Weeks later?


 
It'd be the last weekend of the university holidays if it's pushed back 2 weeks but I'm not sure when exactly high school holidays are on. It might line up. Then again, I'm 90% sure that Dene's already booked a flight for the 24th of June...

Tim.


----------



## Faz (May 8, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> I'm sorry, but I doubt the date will be changed for 1 person in this instance. It's currently scheduled during the school and uni holidays, I don't think 2 weeks later would match that. You should be here for Australian Nationals though.


 
It's not during school holidays. I'll be there at 11


----------



## TimMc (May 12, 2011)

Anyone up for a meetup sometime on an upcoming weekend?

Tim.


----------



## sauso (May 12, 2011)

yeah i should be down (depending what the mrs. is doing) . Let us know and i will organise something.


----------



## Tim Major (May 12, 2011)

Not tomorrow, but the next weekend?


----------



## sauso (May 13, 2011)

yeah next weekend would be better. probably saturday. who else is keen?


----------



## Zane_C (May 13, 2011)

Yeah I might go.


----------



## JHcubing (May 14, 2011)

Any chance of putting on Sunday?
Because if it is on this weekend and then is every 3 weeks, I can never go to a meetup due to sport on Saturday mornings.
Unless we start it from the weekend after (28th) as I get every 3rd Saturday off starting then.
So maybe we just have two meetups in a row?
Or maybe nothing happens because it's just one person.


----------



## Zane_C (May 14, 2011)

I don't like the idea of having meetups in an order, I think we should just have them whenever.


----------



## Tim Major (May 14, 2011)

Sport on Saturdays? I don't have any problems with Sunday meetups, other than having to be more organised with homework


----------



## pappas (May 14, 2011)

Selling some cubes because I really want to get rid of them.
- Black QJ Pyra $1
- White Skewb *QJ(i think)* $1
- White pillowed v2 $5
- White v2 $5
- Black Lanlan 2x2 $1
There is nothing wrong with these cubes I just want to get rid of them.


----------



## Faz (May 14, 2011)

I'll buy your pyra for 2 dollars.


----------



## JHcubing (May 14, 2011)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> Selling some cubes because I really want to get rid of them.
> - Black QJ Pyra $1
> - White Skewb *QJ(i think)* $1
> *- White pillowed v2 $5
> ...



I'll buy both v2's 



Zane_C said:


> I don't like the idea of having meetups in an order, I think we should just have them whenever.


 
Me either, but someone said a while ago..

Saturday, every three weeks.

But yeah I agree Zane.


----------



## sauso (May 15, 2011)

bugger, i would have taken the no pillowed v2.

Will take the skewb though


----------



## Ltsurge (May 15, 2011)

I'm probably on the wrong thread but should I set up a cubing in QLD thread bcs Im really lonely up here...


----------



## JHcubing (May 15, 2011)

sauso said:


> bugger, i would have taken the no pillowed v2.



Sorry Bro


----------



## Zane_C (May 15, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> I'm probably on the wrong thread but should I set up a cubing in QLD thread bcs Im really lonely up here...


Queensland is very big (so maybe 'speedcubing in Brisbane' or w/e), give it a try.

EDIT: Only use 'Speedcubing in Brisbane' if you live in Brisbane.


----------



## Ltsurge (May 15, 2011)

okk...


----------



## Tim Major (May 15, 2011)

Next meetup Sunday the 22nd. Jake and Faz can't make it on Saturday. Any objections? 
I have GuoJia magics for $6 and Maru lube for $4 now. I also have a few F-2s which I'll sell for $8 (comes with an extra set of stickers)


----------



## pappas (May 15, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Next meetup Sunday the 21st. Jake and Faz can't make it on Saturday. Any objections?
> I have GuoJia magics for $6 and Maru lube for $4 now. I also have a few F-2s which I'll sell for $8 (comes with an extra set of stickers)


 
Sundays better for me. I'll probably be there. Also tim I'll buy a GuoJia magic.


----------



## Zane_C (May 15, 2011)

I'll buy a magic...


----------



## JasonK (May 15, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Next meetup Sunday the *22nd*.


 fix'd 

I'll come, haven't been to one for a while.


----------



## sauso (May 15, 2011)

hey tim got any Pyraminx's? if so how much are they?


----------



## Tim Major (May 15, 2011)

They're $9.50 in person http://kubaroo.weebly.com/
Are you coming to the meetup? If so $9.50, if not there's shipping incorporated into the price. You could ask Zane to buy it for you and pass it on if you can't make the meetup.


----------



## sauso (May 15, 2011)

i will be coming to the meetup  where is it going to be held?


----------



## Zane_C (May 15, 2011)

sauso said:


> i will be coming to the meetup  where is it going to be held?


The food court where we got lunch at Kubaroo, around the tables where you first walk in.


----------



## sauso (May 15, 2011)

sick as.


----------



## JHcubing (May 16, 2011)

Where is the new meetup area?
Assuming that the GJ's area is still undergoing maintenance..


----------



## Tim Major (May 16, 2011)

New food court, 50~ metres away  (same floor of Melbourne central)
PM me your phone number if you're not sure.


----------



## JHcubing (May 16, 2011)

Yeah, think I got it.

Thanks Tim.


----------



## pappas (May 18, 2011)

Also selling:
White V-cube 5x5 with modded corners (two corners are unmodded) $10
Black YJ 5x5 $5
Black Maru 4x4 $10
I will definately be going next Sunday.


----------



## Zane_C (May 19, 2011)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> Also selling:
> White V-cube 5x5 with modded corners (two corners are unmodded) $10
> Black YJ 5x5 $5
> Black Maru 4x4 $10
> I will definately be going next Sunday.


Very cheap prices, I'll buy the v-cube 5x5 please.


----------



## jianziboy (May 20, 2011)

Ill come if I'm not sleeping


----------



## jianziboy (May 20, 2011)

I'll buy the yj and also kaiyue Magics for $5 is anyone interested


----------



## Zane_C (May 20, 2011)

Hmm, I'll have to decide which magic I prefer out of yours and Tim Major's.


----------



## CubeX (May 20, 2011)

Since i have quitted cubing, i am going to sell all of my puzzles. Just name a price for me to consider.

Rubik's brand 5x5
YJ 5x5
Meffert's 4x4- disassembled
YJ 4x4 white- but two pieces missing
Eastsheen 4x4
Dayan+Mf8 4x4-assembled + one extra set of stickers
Type C 3x3
Type A-IV 3x3
Japanese Rubik's cube DIY-assembled
YJ 3x3
Guhong 3x3- x2 assembled
Lan Lan 2x2- with one screw popped out
Shenshou 2x2
Eastsheen 2x2
Rubik's Magic x2- disassembled
Rubik's Master Magic x2 one assembled and disassembled
Rubik's clock- but a bit faulty
Square 1- Transparent
Meffert's Pyraminx- not modded/lubriated. 
Floppy cube- 1x3x3


----------



## RCTACameron (May 20, 2011)

I am thinking of getting a new 5x5 at the meet because my v-cube sucks, the stickers are terrible and I can't be bothered restickering it. What should I get (preferably cheap)? Also does anyone want Orangina?


----------



## jianziboy (May 21, 2011)

i'll get 1 rubik's magic and 1 rubiks master as long as there "rubik's brand" for $15


----------



## Tim Major (May 21, 2011)

I'm interested in the Type A-IV, and Cameron, yes to Orangina please (I haven't tried it)


----------



## CubeX (May 21, 2011)

Hey guys, i am going to go to a meetup and sell all of my puzzles but it would have to be after my exams which is mid-June. So please bare with me. 

and,


Tim Major said:


> I'm interested in the Type A-IV


 the cube is pretty loose, it can cut corners, but the only thing is that it may lock up due to the alot of free space it has (when you pull the cube). But i'll show it to you though. 

and @RCTACameron, i hardly used my YJ 5x5, which the last time i used it was at MSO 2010. So it is in very good condition, and you can mod it as well.


----------



## Tim Major (May 22, 2011)

DYK
- Cameron doesn't know Orangina chugging means you need to drink it all, and as fast as possible.
- Magic!!!
- Zane is now the magic pro.
- "Oya got hwk sry" <- Text from Faz lmao.
- Pasta with extra grease please.
- Jeremy gives advice to all speed eaters out there, "chew".
- TimMc got a 18 OH solve, which if he got 2H, he'd still be very happy 
- A rubber band won't stop magic pieces flying around.
- Ando is making everyone sandwiches.
- Zane told me he's trying 5bld *multi*, in a casual tone, as if "it's only 2 cubes!"
- TimMc just woke up.
- Jeremy has been ousted by Josh as the magic fixer.
- Pappas is allergic to mayanaise.
- Andy managed to get 30 LunHuis for MWO 
- Josh spent over a thousand dollars on equipment for DJ-ing and J-line said "that's not that much"
- "I should've filmed myself pissing!" may've came out wrong from Cameron, after his fail Orangina chug.
- Lame DYK list is lame =(


----------



## andyzhangdayu (May 22, 2011)

Hey guys, I forgot my V2 at the meetup, black one. Anybody saw it?


----------



## Zane_C (May 22, 2011)

Someone left their Guhong there, so I took it with me. It's black with a faded Dayan logo.


----------



## RCTACameron (May 22, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> DYK
> - Cameron doesn't know Orangina chugging means you need to drink it all, and as fast as possible.


It was a lot harder than I thought, and I didn't want to throw up. It made me realise just how amazing Waffle is.
At least I got it on video. 


Tim Major said:


> - Jeremy gives advice to all speed eaters out there, "chew".


I got his 3:13.15 Whopper eating on video. 


Tim Major said:


> - A rubber band won't stop magic pieces flying around.


 I kind of got that on video too. 


Tim Major said:


> - "I should've filmed myself pissing!" may've came out wrong from Cameron, after his fail Orangina chug.


I was just struggling for ideas on what to film.

Also:
-Me and Jason got a 40.33 team BLD.
-I got a 2.70 UO comp 2x2 average.
-I have lots of footage of me and Jeremy getting Orangina and Hungry Jacks.
-Jeremy went back for more imported drinks - Strawberry Fanta, Grape Fanta and Dr Pepper.
-I forgot to get anyone eating a soft serve cone on video. 
-55 minutes of footage


----------



## Tim Major (May 23, 2011)

Jeremy's fail catch is heard here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UtO-HbK04U&feature=youtu.be&t=9m31s
I find it interesting Cameron included the 4x4 race that *he* won


----------



## JHcubing (May 23, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Someone left their Guhong there, so I took it with me. It's black with a faded Dayan logo.


 
Mine :/

Thanks Zane.


----------



## andyzhangdayu (May 24, 2011)

JHcubing said:


> Mine :/
> 
> Thanks Zane.



You are lucky, I lost my V2!


----------



## andojay (May 26, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> DYK
> - Ando is making everyone sandwiches.


 
Yes. so.. What sandwiches do you guys want for next meet up? 

@Andy, Josh and I will double check if we got your V2.


----------



## andyzhangdayu (May 26, 2011)

andojay said:


> Yes. so.. What sandwiches do you guys want for next meet up?
> 
> @Andy, Josh and I will double check if we got your V2.



Andrea, thanks! Your MF8 3x3 is ready, I'll bring it to you this afternoon @ RMIT meetup.

EDIT： I got my V2! from Andrea!


----------



## AnthonyH (May 28, 2011)

andojay said:


> Yes. so.. What sandwiches do you guys want for next meet up?


 
I'm going to be there next meet with my cubes x]


----------



## Faz (Jun 9, 2011)

Meetup Saturday (11th of June)

Melbourne central level 2 food court 12pm - whenever.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 10, 2011)

27 team BLD, 33 real team solve, 1:03 Yau super step team solve (too many steps, stupid Joey )

I also got a 54 4x4 solve, no AUF PLL skip, my recognition that it skipped took long enough that Faz, racing with 5x5 saw it in ny hand solved.
Nerf guns are fun, but I am too amazing at them for the fun to last 
DaYan LunHuis are like LingYuns, and ZhanChis are just...:O

Edit: 'Jamie Carney isn't going, Zane's guests are someone and James Carney". I then pointed out the similarities in the names...


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 11, 2011)

Awesome meetup.

-Josh is possibly more OCD with stickering than I am.
-ZhanChis are so good.
-59.90 Yau team step solve.
-Cube factory thing: Josh, Faz, Zane, me, each do cross on our own cube then pass to the right. Sometimes 3 cubes were stacked in front of Zane or Josh, (Zane doesn't use white), but we ended up getting a 25.53.
-Same but with just me and Faz, first attempt, we both finished OLL at the same time, passed it across, both had PLL skips with U' off. Forgot to stop timer it was too funny.
-Me vs. Zane 3 cube relay, kept finishing each cube at the exact same time, finished at same time, both with 52.68.
-I won the next 53.13 over 53.31 iirc.
-RCTA didn't come so no footage.
-We had...
Andy: 3x3 and 3x3OH
Ando: 2x2 and 3x3
Me: 4x4
Zane: 4x4
Josh: 4x4
Faz: 5x5
...races, some very close, some 20+s apart.
-Faz and Zane 3bld, me 2bld, overall all had very high success rates, but unfortunately my 2bld was too fast for a good race.

Next meetup we'll do more 'cube factory' team solves, they're a lot of fun.



Spoiler


----------



## RCTACameron (Jun 11, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> -RCTA didn't come so no footage.
> 
> Next meetup we'll do more 'cube factory' team solves, they're a lot of fun.


 
Sorry, I wasn't sure if it was on since no one replied to Faz's post.

Will the next meet be before or after the comp?


----------



## Faz (Jun 11, 2011)

After.

"Oh timmajor if you're going to one of those asian places can you get a stamp on my card plz"
"I'm going to maccas"
*Brings back chinese food*
>: (


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 12, 2011)

xD. But when I decided on the Chinese place, it was ages from our table. Stuff coming back to get the card so *you* get a free drink.


----------



## jianziboy (Jun 12, 2011)

i need to check the forum more offen


----------



## andojay (Jun 20, 2011)

Training session for Judging and Runners

Time: Friday, June 24 · 4:30pm - 7:30pm
Location: RMIT Cafeteria Building 8
330 Swanston Street
Melbourne, Victoria, Australia

What's On?
Training on Judging and how to be a Runner

Here's the Facebook event page

need any information contact me on andrea.javer(at)speedcubing.com.au


----------



## Florian (Jun 20, 2011)

17 days left


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 21, 2011)

Florian said:


> 17 days left


 
We're having Nationals in Melbourne sometime around August. So whilst you miss the competition this weekend, you'll be able to go to that.


----------



## Florian (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm looking forward to that competition - I hope i'll achieve an podiumplace
Will there be the same events like last year?


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 22, 2011)

Florian said:


> I'm looking forward to that competition - I hope i'll achieve an podiumplace
> Will there be the same events like last year?


 
I'm guessing 2-7, OH, Py, 3bld (and some other BLD, probably not all though), Sq1, Mega, Magic. These are just my guesses.


----------



## andrewki (Jun 25, 2011)

would anyone be able to sell me a stackmat/mini mat and timer at the next meetup?


----------



## TimMc (Jun 25, 2011)

andrewki said:


> would anyone be able to sell me a stackmat/mini mat and timer at the next meetup?


 
Hmm, I actually have a mini mat that's in mint condition. There's also one timer laying around in it's packing (yet to be used). 

It might be cheaper to do a group order with Speed Stacks though...

Tim.


----------



## andrewki (Jun 26, 2011)

hmm... maybe. if not how much would you sell me the mat and the timer for?


----------



## TimMc (Jun 26, 2011)

andrewki said:


> hmm... maybe. if not how much would you sell me the mat and the timer for?


 
AU$35 (mini mat, timer, and timer bag).

Tim.


----------



## sauso (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm in if you want to do a group order. Really want to get a Stackmat timer


----------



## andrewki (Jun 26, 2011)

TimMc said:


> AU$35 (mini mat, timer, and timer bag).
> 
> Tim.



that would be awesome. can i get it off you at the next meetup maybe? and also, on that note, when is the next meetup?


----------



## TimMc (Jun 26, 2011)

Meetup on Saturday the 2nd of July at Melbourne Central?

Tim.


----------



## andrewki (Jun 26, 2011)

yeah, alright. ill be there for sure, and ill buy the timer/mini mat then.
Thanks mate.


----------



## andrewki (Jun 26, 2011)

yeah, alright. ill be there for sure, and ill buy the timer/mini mat then.
Thanks mate.


----------



## Florian (Jun 26, 2011)

TimMc said:


> Meetup on Saturday the 2nd of July at Melbourne Central?
> 
> Tim.


 
Wouldn't be a meetup one week later more fun?


----------



## sauso (Jun 27, 2011)

oooo, i should be able to make it. What time? Also Tim Major are you going? if so do you have any Pyraminx's for sale? Also interested in a 4x4 but not sure of the best one to get.


----------



## OzBluey (Jun 28, 2011)

2nd sounds good but I would have to leave early to get back for work 

does anyone have a v-cube 2 they are selling/wanting to sell? (I dont care if it is 2B...)


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 28, 2011)

sauso said:


> oooo, i should be able to make it. What time? Also Tim Major are you going? if so do you have any Pyraminx's for sale? Also interested in a 4x4 but not sure of the best one to get.


 
12~.
Yes, because a big restock just arrived. I'll bring both types of 4x4s.
And black or white for Pyraminx?


----------



## sauso (Jun 28, 2011)

back i'm thinking. not really a fan of white.


----------



## RCTACameron (Jun 28, 2011)

I can come to the meetup, and I'll have my camera.


----------



## Faz (Jun 29, 2011)

I'll be there. Put my 3x3 in your bag now major.


----------



## pappas (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm selling most of cubes. I'm not going to the meetup but I'll probably go to a later one to sell cubes.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 29, 2011)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> I'm selling most of cubes. I'm not going to the meetup but I'll probably go to a later one to sell cubes.


 
So selling them all for $1 then buying them back for $20 when the temporary quit ends again?
Just hang onto them >_>


----------



## Florian (Jun 29, 2011)

@tim
Did you Pre-Odered some ZanChis?


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 30, 2011)

Florian said:


> @tim
> Did you Pre-Odered some ZanChis?


 
I'll be getting them. I can't get them direct from DaYan because I don't speak Chinese, I'll try to organise something through Andy, I may get them 1-2 weeks after the first store.


----------



## toastman (Jul 1, 2011)

Heyas,

Does anyone have an estimate on when the Australian Open will be held? Last year it was in November, but Zane_C mentioned September in a post on the BLD forums (pre-Worlds)

Mostly interested so that I can set some appropriate goals and focus my practice appropriately. (Yes, this includes a small MultiBLD attempt ~ )


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 1, 2011)

toastman said:


> Heyas,
> 
> Does anyone have an estimate on when the Australian Open will be held? Last year it was in November, but Zane_C mentioned September in a post on the BLD forums (pre-Worlds)
> 
> Mostly interested so that I can set some appropriate goals and focus my practice appropriately. (Yes, this includes a small MultiBLD attempt ~ )


I think the name you're looking for is 'Australian Nationals', and it's planned to be held late August.


----------



## toastman (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks Z! I better start practicing my butt off!


----------



## sauso (Jul 2, 2011)

was everyone there? i couldn't seem to find anyone.


----------



## pappas (Jul 2, 2011)

sauso said:


> was everyone there? i couldn't seem to find anyone.


 
I your refering to the meetup today they'll be there now.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 2, 2011)

sauso said:


> was everyone there? i couldn't seem to find anyone.


 
Were you at the food court? Me, Faz, Cameron, Andrew, Nick, TimMc and just then Andy were there. I had the pyra and 4x4s 
Pm me, and I'll give you my phone number in case you have difficulties next time. Next time you could go with Zane (near Geelong) and Luke Bruce (Sunbury), and they could help you.
Bad luck


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 2, 2011)

At meetup today:
-19.94 factory solve
-I did a sub-10 NL
-2x2 first to 10 race:
1st time Faz won 10-9
2nd time Faz won 10-9
3rd time I won 10-7
Total wins - Faz 27, me 28


----------



## Florian (Jul 2, 2011)

What is a factory solve?


----------



## TimMc (Jul 2, 2011)

I was there around 2pm... >.<

Tim.


----------



## sauso (Jul 2, 2011)

bah i got there at 12. waited till 1 then left  i'm always early!


----------



## andrewki (Jul 2, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> At meetup today:
> -19.94 factory solve
> -I did a sub-10 NL
> -2x2 first to 10 race:
> ...


 
Put up the video of the Factory solve. I want to see it. I'm soooo happy we finally got a sub 20 though. I think it was me holding us up though


----------



## TimMc (Jul 2, 2011)

sauso said:


> bah i got there at 12. waited till 1 then left  i'm always early!


 
Sorry >.< grab my mobile from the e-mail >.>

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Jul 2, 2011)

You weren't early, whereabouts were you?


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jul 2, 2011)

I clicked on this thread because Faz posted  lol


----------



## sauso (Jul 2, 2011)

i was in the food court... i couldn't see you or Tim Major though.. Tim Mc Next time i will call you to make sure.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 3, 2011)

Florian said:


> What is a factory solve?


 
Something I stole from the Russian meetup videos. Everyone grabs a cube. Timer starts, everyone does cross, pass to next person, everyone does a pair, pass on, etc. Stop timer when the last person does PLL.
I called it factory solving, because it reminded me of a factory line.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 3, 2011)

sauso said:


> i was in the food court... i couldn't see you or Tim Major though.. Tim Mc Next time i will call you to make sure.


 
I just realised, we were in the main food court, were you downstairs at hungry jacks? It's only got a few food shops, but I suppose you could call it a food court.


----------



## sauso (Jul 3, 2011)

yeah i walked round the main food court. which store were you close too?


----------



## JHcubing (Jul 3, 2011)

Jake and Faz *23.33 seconds* Team Blind.

Solver:*Jake*
Caller: *Faz*


*Yeyyyeeahh*


----------



## Florian (Jul 3, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Something I stole from the Russian meetup videos. Everyone grabs a cube. Timer starts, everyone does cross, pass to next person, everyone does a pair, pass on, etc. Stop timer when the last person does PLL.
> I called it factory solving, because it reminded me of a factory line.


 
so its like team-step-solve but with more people


----------



## TimMc (Jul 3, 2011)

Meetup on the 9th?

Tim.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jul 3, 2011)

although i didn't see anything, but i can tell Faz is awesome at calling cos he can see all the shorter solutions especially for f2l....and his blockbuilding too is good too..


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jul 3, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Something I stole from the Russian meetup videos. Everyone grabs a cube. Timer starts, everyone does cross, pass to next person, everyone does a pair, pass on, etc. Stop timer when the last person does PLL.
> I called it factory solving, because it reminded me of a factory line.



that doesn't make sense...if every one grabs a cube...then how are we gonna pass?


----------



## chicken9290 (Jul 3, 2011)

wheres fazrulz1


----------



## Florian (Jul 3, 2011)

TimMc said:


> Meetup on the 9th?
> 
> Tim.


Maybe i'll be there.
Probably i'll combine it with visiting the city.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 4, 2011)

JHcubing said:


> Jake and Faz *23.33 seconds* Team Blind.
> 
> Solver:*Jake*
> Caller: *Faz*
> ...


 
Waaaat o.o


----------



## pappas (Jul 4, 2011)

I'll be there.


----------



## OzBluey (Jul 4, 2011)

Ill probs be there


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 5, 2011)

I won't be. I haven't missed a meetup in awhile.


----------



## TimMc (Jul 5, 2011)

I'll be there at 1pm.

Tim.


----------



## Ching (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey guys, im new here. Im in NSW. and I want to sell some second handed cubessss......

1. mixed up V6
2. mixed up mf8 megaminx(Include a spare Plastic sticker)
3. mf8+dayan 4x4x4(Include a spare sticker [two of the green sticker is missing])
4. V5(Include a spare sticker)
5. mixed up mf8 SQ-1(Include a spare sticker)
6. LanLan 2x2x2(Include a spare sticker)


I have some spare 3x3x3 sticker, tell me if you want any, for free if you buy any of the cubes above...tell me/Andy Zhang 1.55cm or 1.50cm.
i have two spare of cube smith half light sticker as well. 1.55 n 1.50
If you are interest, contact me or Andy Zhang, then I'll send the cubes to Andy, so he can give you it.
Thank you =]

[email protected] my Msn
[email protected] my fb
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001565958406 Andy's fb

if you cant find Andy by contact him on fb, he always goes to melbourne meeting, you'll see him there


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 7, 2011)

I'll be at the meetup.

Oh and btw here is the video of last meetup:


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 8, 2011)

I'll come.


----------



## JHcubing (Jul 8, 2011)

Anyone willing to sell a mirror cube tomorrow?


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 9, 2011)

At meetup, we did:
2-4 relay race
2-5 relay race
OH 4x4 solves
OH factory solves
And other fun stuff.

Btw, If anyone finds a white Dayan 4x4 that isn't theirs, I lost mine.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 9, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> OH 4x4 solves
> OH factory solves


 
 I missed it 

Meetup in 2 weeks?
Edit: was Florian there?


----------



## hic0057 (Jul 9, 2011)

Just wondering, is there a speedcubing AU/melbourne facebook page.


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 9, 2011)

Hmm, I'll take Tim Major's position by coming up with some DYKs.

DYK:
2-4 relay race?
2-5 relay race?
OH 4x4 solves?
OH factory solves?
And other fun stuff?
I copied Cameron's post?
Florian didn't show up? 
There were lots of people dressed Harry Potter-like?
One of them was a look-alike of TimMc? Jake: "I thought that guy was TimMc." Me: "Jesus!"
I used the term 'alg' while talking to a non-cuber? 
MamaMc?
Nick was quite the pro at 4x4?
Jason beat Cameron's pb at downing an Orangina can?
Cameron's 2BLD solves are ~6?
And he can speed BLD the first 2 F2L pairs?
NL 35.xx BLD single, 1 flipped edge and 1 twisted corner?


----------



## andyzhangdayu (Jul 9, 2011)

Tim MC has a twin brother.


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 9, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Jason beat Cameron's pb at downing an Orangina can?


He smashed it. Mine was 45 and he got 23. 


Zane_C said:


> Cameron's 2BLD solves are ~6?


Only when I get a non-+2 success, which happens about once in every 10 attempts. 


Zane_C said:


> NL 35.xx BLD single, 1 flipped edge and 1 twisted corner?


Whoa, I missed that. Pro. :tu


----------



## JasonK (Jul 9, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> Btw, If anyone finds a white Dayan 4x4 that isn't theirs, I lost mine.


I've got it - somehow I managed to bring home two 4x4's :fp Also, what did you do to it? It's so much better than mine


----------



## jianziboy (Jul 9, 2011)

I saw that tim look a like and the harry potter guys at fed sq they were walking to the park lol


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 9, 2011)

WTF2L? said:


> I've got it - somehow I managed to bring home two 4x4's :fp Also, what did you do to it? It's so much better than mine


 
Okay thanks, I'll take it at the next meetup. All I did was put silicone in it. 

I am editing the meetup video now, do you think I should use only footage from this meetup or use the title sequence from the last one?


----------



## Florian (Jul 9, 2011)

I wasn't there.
I just were looking how i can get to school.

I should have the time going to the meetup in two weeks
What were the best times for OH 4x4 i gonna try to beat it.


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 9, 2011)

Florian said:


> I wasn't there.
> I just were looking how i can get to school.
> 
> I should have the time going to the meetup in two weeks
> What were the best times for OH 4x4 i gonna try to beat it.


I got a 2:0x, not sure about the others.


----------



## Florian (Jul 9, 2011)

(2:19.26)	L2 D U2 Fw2 F2 D2 F L2 R' F2 L' B' Fw2 F' Uw R F Uw' F' Uw B2 Fw2 Rw2 R D' R' D2 U2 Fw2 Uw Fw2 F2 R Fw L R2 B2 Fw2 F2 Rw'
First try with 1min 3x3 Part. I think Sub-2 is possible


----------



## JHcubing (Jul 11, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> I used the term 'alg' while talking to a non-cuber?


 
She was hot.


----------



## Florian (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm at Melbourne Central at the Moment the location for Nationals looks pretty nice.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 12, 2011)

Florian said:


> I'm at Melbourne Central at the Moment the location for Nationals looks pretty nice.


 
Our meetup spot is upstairs in the food court, the competition is on the bottom floor. Is that where you are?


----------



## Florian (Jul 12, 2011)

competition is under the big clock 
Am i rght?


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 12, 2011)

Florian said:


> competition is under the big clock
> Am i rght?


 
Yes.
I'm bored, anyone want to have a meetup these holidays? Friday?


----------



## JasonK (Jul 12, 2011)

Meetup during the week would be awesome


----------



## pappas (Jul 12, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Yes.
> I'm bored, anyone want to have a meetup these holidays? Friday?


 
That would be good but I might be busy.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 12, 2011)

So... Friday, 11:30am? Florian, want to come?

Edit: Sunday


----------



## Florian (Jul 12, 2011)

I think i will be there. When we are so few we could cube in that green corner in Level 1 or 2 - its nice there.


----------



## ojzcroc (Jul 12, 2011)

i just joined, and i am also from Australia. add that to your list! and remember, although Australia does not have that many cubers, we do have some of the fastest, like Feliks Zemdegs. So it isn't to bad.


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 12, 2011)

I might be able to come to the meetup, not sure. Also, I probably won't be able to upload the video of the last meetup.  My editing software has stopped working, when I've already edited the entire thing and just need to export it.


----------



## pappas (Jul 13, 2011)

Sorry can't come on Friday. Cubing isnt very high on my list of priorities. Btw tim dw I will eventually buy the cubes. Also I'm definitely going to ausnats.


----------



## Florian (Jul 13, 2011)

Is there still the big Rubiks Cube?

@tim Did the ZhanChis arrived?


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 13, 2011)

Florian said:


> Is there still the big Rubiks Cube?
> 
> @tim Did the ZhanChis arrived?


 
The big cube is off near a cafe, missing stickers and hidden. We meetup in the upstairs foodcourt.
Not yet.
And let's have the meetup on Sunday 11:30 instead, because then Faz can make it (he's skiing).


----------



## Florian (Jul 13, 2011)

Sunday will be Ok too

I love skiing.


----------



## JHcubing (Jul 14, 2011)

So meetup isn't today?


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 15, 2011)

JHcubing said:


> So meetup isn't today?


 
No, Sunday.


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 16, 2011)

At the meetup tomorrow, can anyone sell me:
-1 or 2 sets of 2x2 stickers
-1 or 2 sets of 3x3 stickers
-A set of 5x5 stickers or a fairly cheap new 5x5 that is decent?


----------



## pappas (Jul 16, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> At the meetup tomorrow, can anyone sell me:
> -1 or 2 sets of 2x2 stickers
> -1 or 2 sets of 3x3 stickers
> -A set of 5x5 stickers or a fairly cheap new 5x5 that is decent?


 I could sell you all of those but I cant go again.


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 16, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> At the meetup tomorrow, can anyone sell me:
> -1 or 2 sets of 2x2 stickers
> -1 or 2 sets of 3x3 stickers
> -A set of 5x5 stickers or a fairly cheap new 5x5 that is decent?


-I have a 2x2 sticker set for $1, *however* the colours differ by white (opposed to black) and purple (opposed to orange).
-You can have 2 sets of 3x3 stickers (for a black cube) for $2.50.
-You can have a set of 5x5 stickers (for a black cube) for $2.00

If I'm even going, not sure yet.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 16, 2011)

I need some red 2x2 stickers. I'll outbid Cameron


----------



## Florian (Jul 16, 2011)

I'll be there, but i can't stay so long - Harry Potter is waiting for me.
How long do you stay normally?

@tim can you sell me a Black LingYun DIY kit?


----------



## pappas (Jul 16, 2011)

Florian said:


> I'll be there, but i can't stay so long - Harry Potter is waiting for me.
> How long do you stay normally?
> 
> @tim can you sell me a Black LingYun DIY kit?


 Normally from about 12 to about 4/5pm. I Look foward to meeting you but unfortunately not tomorrow.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 16, 2011)

Florian said:


> I'll be there, but i can't stay so long - Harry Potter is waiting for me.
> How long do you stay normally?
> 
> @tim can you sell me a Black LingYun DIY kit?


 
11:30-5. I will bring a LingYun. How do you like Australian currency?


----------



## Florian (Jul 16, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> How do you like Australian currency?


 
What do you mean with that?
Of course i have Australien Dollars.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 16, 2011)

Florian said:


> What do you mean with that?
> Of course i have Australien Dollars.


 
You didn't answer the question, but don't worry, it was a meaningless one


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 16, 2011)

Sorry, I'll miss this one.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 17, 2011)

I have 7 F2s, 4 have been reserved for Pappas, $20, the others I'll sell for $6. They're not on my site and I don't plan on restocking.


----------



## VCUBEFAN28 (Jul 18, 2011)

Ill buy an FII


----------



## Florian (Jul 21, 2011)

MeetUp on Sunday in 10 Days?


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 21, 2011)

Florian said:


> MeetUp on Sunday in 10 Days?


Saturday would probably work better for me, unless you're busy on the Saturday.


----------



## Florian (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't know what i'll do on saturday, but i know that i'll have time on Sunday.


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 25, 2011)

Is Saturday ok? It will be a lot more convenient for myself, but how about everyone else?


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm seeing Captain America on Sunday, so Saturday suits me.

Edit: Oh I thought you meant this weekend, both days are fine for the next one, but I'd prefer this weekend as we usually go to the country once a fortnight.


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 25, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Edit: Oh I thought you meant this weekend, both days are fine for the next one, but I'd prefer this weekend as we usually go to the country once a fortnight.


Oh, I also thought he meant this weekend.


----------



## Florian (Jul 25, 2011)

I said in 10 Days which is 31st i'm meeting some friends on Saturday or Sunday we didn't decided at yet, but you can make a MeetUp without me its not so important for me. Choose a date and maybe i'll come or not.


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 25, 2011)

Florian said:


> I said in 10 Days which is 31st i'm meeting some friends on Saturday or Sunday we didn't decided at yet, but you can make a MeetUp without me its not so important for me. Choose a date and maybe i'll come or not.


Oh, you did mean this weekend. I read Tim Major's post and just assumed he was correct. 

Well, Saturday suits Tim Major and I nicely. Let us know what you and your friends decide.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah, meetup this weekend not next.

Edit: Zane, you said you'd help me with 5BLD


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 26, 2011)

Meetup this Saturday.
-Me
-Zane
-Ando
-Josh
-Cameron
-Florian?

Who else will be there?


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 26, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Meetup this Saturday.
> -Me
> -Zane
> -Ando
> ...


 
Me probably.


----------



## Florian (Jul 28, 2011)

I think i'll be there but i don't how long.


11:30 again?


----------



## pappas (Jul 28, 2011)

Florian said:


> I think i'll be there but i don't how long.
> 
> 
> 11:30 again?


 
Yes its 11:30. I wont be there this time.


----------



## Florian (Jul 29, 2011)

I'll be there, but i meet a friend at around 13 o clock.
Sorry but she is hotter than cubes.


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 30, 2011)

At meetup:
-Zane did a 4:50 (I think) 4BLD success. And the execution was on video 
-Me and Tim Major did a 31.xx team BLD.
-We had almost finished filming the intro when the cube (I think it was an A5) popped, so we had to start again 
-Tim Major was selling awesome 5x5s.
-Josh bought one and took about 30s (I think) off his PB.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 30, 2011)

Josh, beat 3:48 2-5 relay 
Cameron, looking forward to seeing our team BLD, both intros (the blooper one) and me and Zane's 2:05 "team BLD."

DYK
- Ando and Josh are learning Old Pochmann?
- Florian got 10.02?
- I had 31s BLD memo, but then forgot a few letter pairs so DNF'd?
- Ando likes dicks? (dyks)
- I got the last free cupcake, but as the polite person I am, I gave it to Ando? (aka Ando deserved it as she told me the code)
- Florian's initial reaction to the Shen Shou 5x5 was "****" but after doing a few solves of Josh's, instantly wanted to buy one?
- Josh spilt rice in his Shen Shou?
- Cameron wants to buy a Shen Shou? (hint hint, they're amazing)
- 50c cone videos are gay?
- "I think we could sub 35," Cameron, the minute before we got 31?
- I did a z' instead of z when passing the cube on one of me and Zane's team bld attempts?
- Ando likes pink?
- Andy's son likes stacking other people's cubes in precarious ways?
- Many annoying pops, after 35s team BLD memo, I popped on one of the first moves?
- Very smooth video intro, until Zane popped on a T-perm?
- Florian had a pop that went >4 metres to a non-cuber?
- Cubing is "hectic" according to an uneducated bunch of women?
- This meetup was awesome, very fun?
- Andy is turning into an OH pro?

Very awesome meetup, looking forward to the video Cameron.

Edit: Zane, next meetup want to try one move at a time? I don't mind which orientation, it would make more sense using mine as you're a fair bit faster, but I'm sure I could adapt my lettering scheme to yours.


----------



## Florian (Jul 30, 2011)

DYK:
iwas the first our there and the last hour
during my firs hour i thought the ShengShou 5x5 wouldn't be so good, then i came back and did a new PB with it.
when Josh, the girl(i can't remember her name) and i left at around 6 Tim came and asked "Am i too late?"
i hate my 3x3
i need a ZhanChi
Zane is awsome
i did my first "with audience" BLD-succes
i need a Dayan Octahedron
i did my first 6x6 solve, it was 7:29.xy
Josh've put his SS 5x5 in a box and in his pocket, because it's too good for his bag


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 31, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Edit: Zane, next meetup want to try one move at a time? I don't mind which orientation, it would make more sense using mine as you're a fair bit faster, but I'm sure I could adapt my lettering scheme to yours.


Yes we should try it, I'll use your orientation. And we need to practice y-perms.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 31, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Yes we should try it, I'll use your orientation. And we need to practice y-perms.


 
Awesome, it's yellow-red. I'm pretty confident doing one move at a time yperm, tperm or M2 for edges? We'll have to go over setup moves and breaking into new cycles, but with some practise we should be right


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 31, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Awesome, it's yellow-red. I'm pretty confident doing one move at a time yperm, tperm or M2 for edges? We'll have to go over setup moves and breaking into new cycles, but with some practise we should be right


I would prefer M2 than T-perm.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 31, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> I would prefer M2 than T-perm.


 
Fine by me, we'll have to go over some setups and M slice algs.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 3, 2011)

Me and Andy will be meeting up this Saturday, (I'm buying ZhanChis from him, yes, I'll finally have them in, sorry for the delay, but thanks to Andy I can sell them cheaper than if I were to've gone with my normal supplier), anyone else want to come? I know we had one last Saturday, but some regulars weren't there.


----------



## Florian (Aug 3, 2011)

Maybe i'll come to get a ZhanChi how much will they be?


----------



## pappas (Aug 3, 2011)

Wont be there.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 3, 2011)

Florian said:


> Maybe i'll come to get a ZhanChi how much will they be?


 
$15.50


----------



## VCUBEFAN28 (Aug 3, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> $15.50


 
How much from the store?


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 3, 2011)

VCUBEFAN28 said:


> How much from the store?


 
It'll be on my new site, so $15.50 + shipping (depends on what else you buy)


----------



## VCUBEFAN28 (Aug 3, 2011)

so roughly $20


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 5, 2011)

I have a lot of school work + I need to get more sleep, sorry I'll miss this one.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 6, 2011)

DYK
- Faz and Pappas 'won't be there' but came anyway?
- ZhanChis are awesome? But come much too tight?
- Anchors, to be, or not to be?
- The world record cube is terrible now, but that didn't stop Faz getting 5.72?
- I got 8.89 EPLL skip, and 8.69 ZBLL skip? (zbf2l -> done)
- Andy has mini screwdrivers, and mini scissors to match?
- Rubik's Cube Training Academy graduate Cameron wasn't there to make a montage?
- Florian might come to buy a ZhanChi, oh, what the hell, he'll stay until 4?
- Feliks pillow promo?
- 13 3 person 1 cube factory solve? (me, Florian, Faz)
- "ok, one more try team bld". aka 10 more?
- 22.00 full step team BLD, Faz gogogo calling?
- Shen Shou 5x5?
- Josh has too many webs accounts?
- Josh 18, no, 16, no, 15 3x3 full step with ZhanChi?
- Fast people can't come to the open day, because they're too intimidating?
- "No I'm the slowest here, they average about 8s". TimMc talking about 3x3?
- What we thought was a noncuber, asked us how much we plan in inspection, "only the cross," said TimMc?


Next meetup Friday before ausnats.


----------



## JHcubing (Aug 6, 2011)

DYK 
- TimMc needs to create and post a schedule before an angry mob throws 2x2's at him?


----------



## Florian (Aug 6, 2011)

DYK
-The WR-Cube got worse during the last 3 weeks
-i wanted to be there just to get my ZhanChi but i stayed 3 Hours
-i got a blind succes
-me and Tim decided to make 2 Cubes Mulit and not 3 - but we'll do at least 5 on my last Australien competition
-ZhanChis are awesome
-i got a 19.58 one handed Full-Step solve
-i got a 9.88 Full-Step without a sub-1 PLL
-i got a 23.xx team-step solve(first try) with Josh which is his average
-I hate Pillowed Cubes
-the new 2x2 is quite good

Did Feliks bought a black or white ZhanChi? I think it was black.


----------



## Faz (Aug 6, 2011)

Yes, black. Also, Essendon owns.


----------



## Florian (Aug 6, 2011)

ESSENDON is my team too!!!
Like my hostbrother.

Hostdad: Under my roof only St. Kilda
Hostbrother+me: ähm no!


----------



## andojay (Aug 6, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> DYK
> - Josh has too many webs accounts?
> - Fast people can't come to the open day, because they're too intimidating?
> 
> Next meetup Friday before ausnats.



DYK
- Josh carries a lot of cube with him approx. 6.3xkg of them
- Ando got a a new pb 31.02 (with cross on bottom)
- random guys came by and talk to us. I knew one of them previously 
- Josh and I got added on facebook by random guys

I almost forgot about the cube meet before ausnats 
You guys can come to Open day.. if you want.. but i'm sure we'd only have 1 table and 2 chairs...


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 7, 2011)

Florian said:


> -me and Tim decided to make 2 Cubes Mulit and not 3 - but we'll do at least 5 on my last Australien competition
> -the new 2x2 is quite good
> 
> Did Feliks bought a black or white ZhanChi? I think it was black.


 
I don't remember agreeing to 5 xD
Faz didn't have the WitTwo, that was just his LanLan 
And he didn't buy a black ZhanChi, he was sponsored one by Kubaroo! (with reasons)
Go sign up for forums guys! http://kubaroo.net


----------



## Florian (Aug 7, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> I don't remember agreeing to 5 xD
> *I decided at while writing the post*
> Faz didn't have the WitTwo, that was just his LanLan
> *:fp @me*
> ...


 
Why did you made a new site?


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 18, 2011)

Hey all, 
I'm might be travelling down to Melbourne in December... Any chance of a comp in that time? I would really appreciate it


----------



## TimMc (Aug 29, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> Hey all,
> I'm might be travelling down to Melbourne in December... Any chance of a comp in that time? I would really appreciate it


 
Yeah, probably in Perth... >.>

Tim.


----------



## JHcubing (Sep 4, 2011)

Meetup on the 17th?
Does that suit everyone?
I think we should do a mini comp sort of thing


----------



## Florian (Sep 4, 2011)

Andrea should bring all free chips vouchers. I should have a time, but maybe i'll be there only 1-2 hours like the last times


----------



## JasonK (Sep 4, 2011)

17th would be perfect  Haven't been to one in ages, should be fun.


----------



## TimMc (Sep 4, 2011)

I think the chip vouchers (if any left) expire in the 17th of September. I'd probably show up in cycling gear and leave around 3pm...

Tim.


----------



## andojay (Sep 4, 2011)

Florian said:


> Andrea should bring all free chips vouchers. I should have a time, but maybe i'll be there only 1-2 hours like the last times


 
yeh the chips expire on the 17th... :/.. i dunno if we'd be still able to use them

The 17th would be perfect timing for a meet up.:tu

Edit: yeh, sorry Florian, they can't be used on the day. however i'm willing to buy nando's chips?


----------



## kirtpro (Sep 11, 2011)

Hey guys, can someone recommend me things to do at a meetup?
Sydney is about to have one after being dead for the past while lol


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 11, 2011)

kirtpro said:


> Hey guys, can someone recommend me things to do at a meetup?
> Sydney is about to have one after being dead for the past while lol


Hmm, good question but I don't have any outstanding ideas in mind. 

Obviously you can discuss cubing related stuff, it's good to move conversations away from cubing too.
Getting everyone involved can be fun, such as racing, team solves, team BLD..


----------



## kirtpro (Sep 11, 2011)

Okay then, thanks Zane. I'll try get those things going on the day after we get to know each other and stuff.


----------



## Daryl (Sep 11, 2011)

kirtpro said:


> Hey guys, can someone recommend me things to do at a meetup?
> Sydney is about to have one after being dead for the past while lol



Umm.. I don't know what meet up in here like to do.
In Indonesia, we take the average of 5 and post it the result on the forum. .also cube race, and sometimes take conversation out of cubing like Zane said..


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 12, 2011)

I will probably be at the meetup on the 17th. I really need to buy a WitTwo from Kubaroo.


----------



## Florian (Sep 13, 2011)

It will be probably the first time that i'm at the MeetUp all the time


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 13, 2011)

At this stage I think I'll stay home.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 13, 2011)

Nope, I could possibly do next weekend.
Cameron, didnt you buy one at Aus Nats?


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 13, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Nope, I could possibly do next weekend.
> Cameron, didnt you buy one at Aus Nats?


 
I bought a ShenShou 5x5, but I didn't buy a 2x2.


----------



## andojay (Sep 13, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Nope, I could possibly do next weekend.
> Cameron, didnt you buy one at Aus Nats?


 
But Tim, you gotta help me with blind..


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 14, 2011)

andojay said:


> But Tim, you gotta help me with blind..


 

Can't Josh? I might come by, I'll be in the city.
@rcta I'll ship your order today.


----------



## andojay (Sep 15, 2011)

Yer.... but Josh is all like "Sub 20" and "OMG G-perms"


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 15, 2011)

Is there an RMIT meetup next Friday? If it's on Thursday I can't make it, but I can make Friday. I'll help you with the last bit, then you can have an attempt.


----------



## JasonK (Sep 16, 2011)

So who's coming to the meetup tomorrow?


----------



## pappas (Sep 16, 2011)

Not me I have a basketball grandfinal.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 16, 2011)

WTF2L? said:


> So who's coming to the meetup tomorrow?


 
It seems like:

Jake
Florian
Jason (you)
TimMc
Andrea
Josh
Me

And my WitTwo arrived today.


----------



## sauso (Sep 16, 2011)

What time is it? i'm at work from 10 till 2ish. might pop past after.


----------



## JasonK (Sep 16, 2011)

sauso said:


> What time is it? i'm at work from 10 till 2ish. might pop past after.


 
Normally from 12 to about 5-6.


----------



## Florian (Sep 16, 2011)

I would be there at 11 -11:30 probably is anyone else there by that time?
First Full-Time MeetUp for me yay.

I modded 4 Corners of my SS 5x5 and it was awesome. I made 1 new corners maybe a week ago. I couldn't be botherd doing the rest this week so i gonna do it now - i don't want but i kind of have to.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 16, 2011)

I will probably be there from about 12:15-4:30.

Also, kind of off-topic, but I didn't realise Luke Bruce was going to worlds: http://www.thailandcube.com/wc2011/?page_id=106


----------



## Florian (Sep 16, 2011)

> Kirt Protacio: im going to worlds so.... ill try then





> Luke Bruce: grr jealous


I don't think he is going


----------



## TimMc (Sep 16, 2011)

I'll be there 

Tim.


----------



## JHcubing (Sep 17, 2011)

Sorry guys, turns out I can't make it today


----------



## pappas (Sep 17, 2011)

Apparently Jolly Miller is sponsoring Luke Bruce to go to worlds.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 17, 2011)

lolpappas


----------



## andojay (Sep 19, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Is there an RMIT meetup next Friday? If it's on Thursday I can't make it, but I can make Friday. I'll help you with the last bit, then you can have an attempt.


 
yay!
i'ts on Friday... linkey here

I've done a 2x2 blind during my midbreak a few weeks back. 
i was like booyah!


----------



## kirtpro (Sep 19, 2011)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> Apparently Jolly Miller is sponsoring Luke Bruce to go to worlds.


 
luke told me its going to go towards smokes and cubes lol


----------



## Florian (Sep 19, 2011)

Can't wait to see my Blind single, i hope RCTA puts in in the video


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 19, 2011)

Florian said:


> Can't wait to see my Blind single, i hope RCTA puts in in the video


 
I will, but the filming isn't that good (part of the cube is cut out for some of the video.)


----------



## Florian (Sep 19, 2011)

i will see


----------



## Florian (Sep 22, 2011)

When is next MeetUp? Do we'll have one during the week?


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 22, 2011)

Florian said:


> When is next MeetUp? Do we'll have one during the week?


 
Tomorrow, after school at RMIT.


----------



## Florian (Sep 22, 2011)

When it will be bad weather i'll come otherwise i'm at the beach.
As it's probalbly bad i'm there.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 23, 2011)

Sitting on the train playing firered on my phone. I'll be there soon... with $10 Maru 4x4s!


----------



## AsianCubing (Sep 23, 2011)

, Can you save one for me? I'll be at Melbourne Cube day ;]


----------



## kirtpro (Sep 23, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Sitting on the train playing firered on my phone. I'll be there soon... with $10 Maru 4x4s!


 
What's your status on getting new products?
Also, are you getting Zhanchi Coloured and Feliks Pillow?


----------



## TimMc (Sep 25, 2011)

Meetup next Saturday?

Tim.


----------



## Dene (Sep 25, 2011)

This is what I get for not paying any attention to this thread; I haven't been to a single meet up yet! Someone has to fill me in every time there's a meet up; I should be able to make it.


----------



## Petezorzz (Sep 25, 2011)

What time will it be?


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 25, 2011)

I won't be at meetup (I'll still be on holiday.) Btw, I finished editing the meetup video on Wednesday or Thursday, but for some reason it has failed uploading 2 or 3 times, and I can't upload it now because I don't have the file.


----------



## unzuki (Sep 25, 2011)

hi new cuber
when do we meet and where
im a NOOB


----------



## Luigimamo (Sep 25, 2011)

unzuki said:


> hi new cuber
> when do we meet and where
> im a NOOB


Hi i'm a new cuber,
When do people meet up and where?
I'm a NOOB 

Use proper grammar..


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 25, 2011)

Luigimamo said:


> Hi i'm a new cuber,
> When do people meet up and where?
> I'm a NOOB
> 
> Use proper grammar..


Hi, I'm a new cuber.
When do people meet up and where?
I'm a NOOB. 

Use proper grammar...

I probably won't be able to go to the next meet up.


----------



## TimMc (Sep 25, 2011)

Saturday 1st of October at Melbourne Central around 1pm?

Tim.


----------



## Florian (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm using my LanLan edges for my DayanMf8 now, so when i'm there i'll probably buy a WitTwo


----------



## Petezorzz (Sep 28, 2011)

Does that improve it a lot, if you put lan lan edges in? My DayanMf8 isn't good D: Locky and stiff.


----------



## Florian (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm doing the mod at the moment so i can't say. Probably not very much, but you should do this thing http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DS7CeMmwS2E&feature=related


----------



## Petezorzz (Sep 28, 2011)

I don't have lubix, but I lubed it with the 3-in-one silicone spray lubricant you can get in Bunnings. WD-40 Company. Lubed the 2x2 core and stuff, but just didnt lube around the ball. Tensioned pretty tight, if any looser then it'll pop and overspin 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndOa-5J-oJU 
This is my 4x4

Edit: Yeah the video is crappy quality >.<


----------



## Florian (Sep 28, 2011)

Bring it to the meetup next saturday


----------



## Florian (Sep 28, 2011)

LanLan 2x2 with DayanMf8 Edges is pretty bad so DayanMf8 with LanLan edges can only be pretty good, hope i gonna finish today


----------



## Petezorzz (Sep 28, 2011)

Next Saturday as in 8th October? Might be able to make it :S


----------



## Florian (Sep 28, 2011)

1st October.


----------



## Petezorzz (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh, Ill see if my mum is free. 

Edit: So I just come to my first meet up, and meet everyone and things go as normal? (Solving cubes, cubing, speedsolving, eating and doing rubik's cubes?)


----------



## Florian (Sep 28, 2011)

First Solve with LanLan2x2 Edges, screws and springs
1. 1:00.92 B2 U2 B2 Uw L2 B2 F D' Uw2 Rw Fw Uw2 F D F' U R' Rw2 D2 F' Fw B R Uw2 Fw Uw U2 Fw2 F2 D' Fw F2 D Uw2 B' U2 B2 D2 B2 F2 
Double-Parity - not to bad

5th Solve and PB
1. 44.31 B' Uw Rw R' D' U' B' Uw D F Rw Fw D Fw L2 U R' Rw2 F D2 F' Fw2 R2 L2 F R D2 Uw R F U B2 D U' B' R F Uw' U2 L2


----------



## rubiksarlen (Sep 28, 2011)

Florian said:


> First Solve with LanLan2x2 Edges, screws and springs
> 1. 1:00.92 B2 U2 B2 Uw L2 B2 F D' Uw2 Rw Fw Uw2 F D F' U R' Rw2 D2 F' Fw B R Uw2 Fw Uw U2 Fw2 F2 D' Fw F2 D Uw2 B' U2 B2 D2 B2 F2
> Double-Parity - not to bad
> 
> ...



were you able to fix your lanlan 2x2 back after the mod? i couldn't


----------



## Petezorzz (Sep 28, 2011)

So whose coming to the meet up this weekend? ;] Any young kids gonna be there? (10-13?)


----------



## sauso (Sep 28, 2011)

i put my lanlan hardware in my mf8 4x4 and it is now amazing. Still haven't lubed it yet either. Now, just need to be able to solve it in under 5 mins.


----------



## Petezorzz (Sep 28, 2011)

@ sauso, you gonna be at meetup?


----------



## TimMc (Sep 28, 2011)

This Saturday 1st October:
Florian
Peterzorzz
TimMc

?


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 29, 2011)

Dude, it's grand final day! Can't have a meetup this weekend


----------



## TimMc (Sep 29, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Dude, it's grand final day! Can't have a meetup this weekend


 
Pfft. People just want to see Collingwood lose...

Off to Thailand the weekend after >.<

Tim.


----------



## Petezorzz (Sep 29, 2011)

So only 3 people going to go?


----------



## TimMc (Sep 29, 2011)

Petezorzz said:


> So only 3 people going to go?


 
Yeah, currently three people. My gf and another female cuber might come along too... (5 people?)

Tim.


----------



## Petezorzz (Sep 29, 2011)

How many people usually come to these meetups?

Edit: May not come if not many people go! (Although might go) D: Will go to next meetup after this if many people go ;]


----------



## TimMc (Sep 29, 2011)

Usually there's about 8 or 10... so yeah... might want to bail on this one.

Tim.


----------



## TimMc (Sep 29, 2011)

Anyone up for AGT?


----------



## Florian (Sep 29, 2011)

What is AGT?


----------



## Petezorzz (Sep 29, 2011)

Btw, if i went to a meetup (probs the one after this sat). Could someone run me through basics of comp rules? Ive read the regs but may need a demo ;o


----------



## TimMc (Sep 29, 2011)

Florian said:


> What is AGT?



Australia's Got Talent

Tim.


----------



## Petezorzz (Sep 29, 2011)

What do you mean whose up for AGT...? Are you auditioning or something?


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 29, 2011)

It's a shame about the dud meet up, I wasn't/aren't going by the way.


Petezorzz said:


> What do you mean whose up for AGT...? Are you auditioning or something?


He's asking if anyone wants to audition.


----------



## Petezorzz (Sep 29, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> He's asking if anyone wants to audition.



Oh okay, I'm pretty talentless anyway >.<

Edit: Or does he mean, gather cubers and cube? Aha (Lol idea)


----------



## kirtpro (Sep 29, 2011)

What would you do for an act on AGT?
Regular Speedsolving, or doing unicycle stunts with a solve in it lol


----------



## Petezorzz (Sep 29, 2011)

There was a guy who did regular, OH, BLD on a *name of country* got talent show. He made it to the finals ;o

Nice idea though, Lmao ;]


----------



## JasonK (Sep 29, 2011)

Petezorzz said:


> There was a guy who did regular, OH, BLD on a *name of country* got talent show. He made it to the finals ;o


 
If you mean Simon Westlund, he didn't just make it to the finals - he won 55,000 euros


----------



## kirtpro (Sep 29, 2011)

WTF2L? said:


> If you mean Simon Westlund, he didn't just make it to the finals - he won 55,000 euros


 
....f*ck

edit.
looked it up, sweden


----------



## Florian (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm doing something for my schools talent night.

I memorise 1 3x3, then i solve 2x2,3x3,4x4 and then i solve the first 3x3 blind


----------



## Petezorzz (Sep 30, 2011)

Hope it goes well Florian 
(Don't stuff up )

Btw Tim, when do you come back from Thailand?


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 30, 2011)

Florian said:


> I'm doing something for my schools talent night.
> 
> I memorise 1 3x3, then i solve 2x2,3x3,4x4 and then i solve the first 3x3 blind


 
Sounds awesome. Need a volunteer to flip edges? 

AGT: Zane, Zane, Zane. Gogogogo


----------



## TimMc (Sep 30, 2011)

This Saturday 1st October:
Andy
Florian
Peterzorzz
TimMc

?


----------



## Petezorzz (Sep 30, 2011)

Andy..?

Also, probs wont go, sorry Tim. I'll go when Tim Major goes, I really need him ;]

Edit: Will we have one when you come back Tim, from Thailand?


----------



## Florian (Sep 30, 2011)

I probably won't be there - 25% Chance


----------



## TimMc (Oct 1, 2011)

Cancelled.

Tim.


----------



## Florian (Oct 3, 2011)

I think we should do a MeetUp before Worlds, however i don't have time Saturday and Sunday, so maybe Friday?


----------



## Petezorzz (Oct 3, 2011)

Friday 7th?


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 3, 2011)

Thursday would suit me better, can't go most other days, Friday I think I can't go, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Petezorzz (Oct 3, 2011)

Any day before school holidays would probably work for me. So I'm fine with you guys picking the date ;]


----------



## Florian (Oct 3, 2011)

Thursday would be ok, too for me.
@tim i need a WitTwo, i have no really usable 2x2. i'm not sub5 with my LanLan/DayanMf8-2x2


----------



## Faz (Oct 3, 2011)

Florian and others - Friday RMIT? We can meet at Melbourne Central earlier too.


----------



## Petezorzz (Oct 3, 2011)

What about Tim? He can't come on Friday?


----------



## Florian (Oct 3, 2011)

Tim said he is not sure so maybe he'll come

Let's do it on Friday because then we have the RMIT-guys too, but MeetUp at regular 11:30-12 at MelbCentral


----------



## Petezorzz (Oct 3, 2011)

Mmm, but maybe he won't. 

Sounds alright with me. See if my mum is free.

Also, how long do we stay for?


----------



## andyzhangdayu (Oct 3, 2011)

I may go to RMIT one Friday but a bit late, 5:30pm.


----------



## Petezorzz (Oct 3, 2011)

Does anyone want a Dayan 4x4? There is a screw that needs replacing for a shell but that's it. It's white.


----------



## Petezorzz (Oct 5, 2011)

So, whose coming this Friday?


----------



## Florian (Oct 5, 2011)

I'll come.

11:30?


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 5, 2011)

Is the meetup on Friday at RMIT or Melbourne Central?


----------



## Florian (Oct 5, 2011)

Starting at MelbCentral at i don't know what time i would say 11:30 and then going to RMIT at 16:30 (that's their starting time right?)


----------



## Petezorzz (Oct 5, 2011)

11:30 - ??? 
And as Cameron said.


----------



## Florian (Oct 5, 2011)

we only have a starting time you go when you want to go


----------



## Petezorzz (Oct 5, 2011)

Ah okay, Melbourne Central right?

= 300 Latrobe St?


----------



## Florian (Oct 5, 2011)

Just take the train to Melbourne central


----------



## Petezorzz (Oct 5, 2011)

Alright, will do.

Sorry about the fuss!

Thanks ;]

Edit: Don't mean to cause trouble, but can all of the people who are coming list their names? ;]


----------



## Faz (Oct 5, 2011)

I'll go, maybe not that early though.


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 5, 2011)

I'll probably be there from 12:30-4:00 about.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 5, 2011)

2ish?
I should be there. Might be a bit late. Hopefully the DaYan MF8s mini arrive by then.


----------



## Petezorzz (Oct 5, 2011)

Tim, bring a Maru 4x4 and Shengshou 5x5 for me please ;]

How much?!?!


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 5, 2011)

$10 Maru, $15 ShenShou.
10+15=25
$25 should cover the 2 
What colours? I'm at another house atm so I can't tell you what's in stock, I think I can sell you either 4x4, and white 5x5.


----------



## Florian (Oct 5, 2011)

For me a WitTwo


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 5, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> 2ish?
> I should be there. Might be a bit late. Hopefully the DaYan MF8s mini arrive by then.


Tim, are you prepared to sell me a Mini DaYan+MF8 4x4 if they arrive?


----------



## kirtpro (Oct 5, 2011)

Tim, got any shengshou 6x6s?


----------



## Florian (Oct 5, 2011)

Did anybody here ever orderd from 51morefun.com?
I orderd a SS6x6 this Sunday, just want to know how long it will take.


----------



## Petezorzz (Oct 5, 2011)

@Tim,
Yeah both in white would be cool ;]


----------



## Dene (Oct 5, 2011)

You guys are just going to hang about and cube for all those hours? I will come, maybe at the start, but I probably won't cube a lot.


----------



## Petezorzz (Oct 5, 2011)

We can all go for lunch together if you want.


----------



## Faz (Oct 5, 2011)

Petezorzz said:


> We can all go for lunch together if you want.


 
That's basically what it is. We just get a table (or 5) in the food court.


----------



## Dene (Oct 5, 2011)

Good point, where abouts does everyone meet exactly? Just somewhere in the food court?


----------



## Petezorzz (Oct 5, 2011)

Probably on some seats, you'll see people cubing.

I'll be there around 11:30am


----------



## andyzhangdayu (Oct 5, 2011)

For anyone who first goes to this MC meetup, you better ask one of the cubers' phone number just in case you couldn't find the location.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 5, 2011)

Dene, come later not earlier. Usually when its said to be 11:30, that means most people will arrive soon after 1 
I'll be there probably 2-5 (or 4-7 if RMIT meetup is on.


----------



## Petezorzz (Oct 5, 2011)

Is anyone going to come at 11:30?
Otherwise ill be lonely


----------



## Florian (Oct 5, 2011)

My train arrives at 11:37
@andy I already gave him my number.
@Dene normally we meetup rather at the start of the food court then at the end (end is McDonalds). And it's the food court level 2.

We should spend time on doing a new intro

btw i'm doing a 3COP tutorial at the moment. It probably contains not the best enlish.


----------



## Dene (Oct 5, 2011)

Hmm I'd probably turn up around midday and have lunch and if there are any other cubers there I'll impose on them. I might not recognise people so people should look out for me


----------



## Florian (Oct 5, 2011)

@Dene i recognised you this Monday 

Yay! 300 pages of Speedcubing in Melbourne!


----------



## Dene (Oct 6, 2011)

Florian said:


> @Dene i recognised you this Monday
> 
> Yay! 300 pages of Speedcubing in Melbourne!


 
<3 I'm special now


----------



## TimMc (Oct 6, 2011)

Florian said:


> Yay! 300 pages of Speedcubing in Melbourne!



Is it just 75 pages? <.<

Tim.


----------



## Florian (Oct 6, 2011)

TimMc said:


> Is it just 75 pages? <.<
> 
> Tim.


 
http://imageshack.us/f/10/300sn.png/


----------



## Dene (Oct 6, 2011)

75 on 40 posts per page


----------



## David Zemdegs (Oct 6, 2011)

For those going to bangkok when abouts are you going?
We leave Tulla at 1am on thursday morning and leave bangkok 12.40 monday afternoon.


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 6, 2011)

fazdad said:


> For those going to bangkok when abouts are you going?
> We leave Tulla at 1am on thursday morning and leave bangkok 12.40 monday afternoon.


We're leaving Tullamarine at 14:20 this Sunday. 
We depart from Bangkok at 12:50 Monday afternoon, then stop at Singapore and depart from there at 8:50pm 
Arriving at Tullamarine ~7am Tuesday morning.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Oct 6, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> We're leaving Tullamarine at 14:20 this Sunday.
> We depart from Bangkok at 12:50 Monday afternoon, then stop at Singapore and depart from there at 8:50pm
> Arriving at Tullamarine ~7am Tuesday morning.



So we'll see each other in singapore airport as we have about a 5 hour stopover there as well.


----------



## Dene (Oct 6, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> We're leaving Tullamarine at 14:20 this Sunday.
> We depart from Bangkok at 12:50 Monday afternoon, then stop at Singapore and depart from there at 8:50pm
> Arriving at Tullamarine ~7am Tuesday morning.


 
No kidding? Me and Tim leave at 2:20 on Sunday as well. Must be on the same Jetstar flight??
Me and Tim head back Tuesday at 10pm, arriving Wednesday at 11:05am.


----------



## Florian (Oct 6, 2011)

I really want to go to Bangkok!!!

@tim what is with the Dayan+Mf8


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 6, 2011)

I also leave Melbourne at 1am on Thursday morning.


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 6, 2011)

fazdad said:


> So we'll see each other in singapore airport as we have about a 5 hour stopover there as well.


See you there.


Dene said:


> No kidding? Me and Tim leave at 2:20 on Sunday as well. Must be on the same Jetstar flight??
> Me and Tim head back Tuesday at 10pm, arriving Wednesday at 11:05am.


Yes, I've discussed this with Tim and it turns out we are all on the same flight.


----------



## Petezorzz (Oct 6, 2011)

I'll be at Flinder's Station at 12ish tomorrow. No idea where to go from there. Probably need to get a map or something ;]

Edit: Actually 11ish


----------



## pappas (Oct 6, 2011)

Petezorzz said:


> I'll be at Flinder's Station at 12ish tomorrow. No idea where to go from there. Probably need to get a map or something ;]
> 
> Edit: Actually 11ish


 
catch any train that goes through the city loop. Simply look at the screen and have a look if it says 'melbourne central' on it. It should be about the 3rd or 4th stop from flinders. When you get to melbourne central go to the 2nd highest floor (one below the cinemas) and meet in the food court near macca's. I'll be there about 2pm tomorrow.


----------



## Petezorzz (Oct 6, 2011)

Ill have a try, thanks nick


----------



## Florian (Oct 6, 2011)

just ask a supervisor there are plenty

You are there slightly earlier then me. Just wait in the food court and watch out for this guy http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010KREY01 with shorter hair.


----------



## Petezorzz (Oct 6, 2011)

Yup, I'll be waiting with my mum ;] Once you're there my mum will probably be rolling (not really) around the shops


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 6, 2011)

Sorry guys, I'm too busy.


----------



## JasonK (Oct 6, 2011)

I may or may not turn up at about 2:45 - I have work in the morning so I'll see if I can be bothered


----------



## Dene (Oct 6, 2011)

I should pop around between 1 and 1:30 today.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 6, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Sorry guys, I'm too busy.


Awww lame.



Dene said:


> I should pop around between 1 and 1:30 today.


From 1-1:30 or 1/1:30 onwards?


----------



## Florian (Oct 7, 2011)

I can't be bother memorising this

Got a PM by "Mal"


> Can you tell Tim Major this at the meetup? Cause I can't send him any PM's cause he has exceeded his storage space. Tell him this please: "On Melbourne Cube Day can I buy a White Zhanchi, black Guhong, 2 black WitTwos, a black MF8 square-1 and a white Ghosthand 2x2? And what other cubes do you have?"
> Thanks I appreciate it!


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 7, 2011)

I exceeded my storage space, but not before I got the message from Mal.
Thanks Florian.


----------



## Dene (Oct 7, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> From 1-1:30 or 1/1:30 onwards?


 
oh right yea 1/1:30 onwards. /me ambiguous


----------



## Mal (Oct 7, 2011)

Florian said:


> I can't be bother memorising this
> 
> Got a PM by "Mal"


 
Thanks Florian!


----------



## Petezorzz (Oct 7, 2011)

Nice meeting everyone today, should talk more though ;]

Also saw a lot of things I didn't expect ;o


----------



## unzuki (Oct 8, 2011)

can someone give me a link to a good method to learn?


----------



## Petezorzz (Oct 8, 2011)

You shouldn't randomly post a random question on a random thread that has nothing to do with your question. 

Go to One Question Answer thread.


----------



## Florian (Oct 8, 2011)

Was a nice MeetUp

-At first there were only Cameron, Pete and me for more then an hour
-Cameron and i were thinking who will come next - Cameron said Tim; i said faz
-Andrea came first and then Nick - Faz and Time came much later
-I had nice Schnitz-Food with Andrea
-Andy gave me nice Z-Lube
-Z-Lube is awesome for 4x4 and 5x5, but it sucks for 3x3
-My 4th 6x6 solve ever was 5:04
-When my SS6x6 arrives i gonna train until i'm sub 4(time limit at CubeDay)
-Feliks has my 5x5 for Worlds now
-I'm practising 4x4 now
-I got 41.xy with 3 skipped Edges
-Luke is disgusting
-Josh should get a haircut


----------



## Dene (Oct 8, 2011)

Florian said:


> -Andrea came first and then Nick - Faz and Time came much later


 
Forgetting someone?


----------



## Petezorzz (Oct 9, 2011)

Does anyone have a timer + mat for sale?


----------



## Florian (Oct 12, 2011)

yay! talent night at my school tomorrow.
Hope i'll win. Cubing is something special compared to all these music-acts


----------



## andojay (Oct 13, 2011)

Florian said:


> yay! talent night at my school tomorrow.
> Hope i'll win. Cubing is something special compared to all these music-acts


 
Good luck!


----------



## Florian (Oct 17, 2011)

29th maybe?or30th?


----------



## Mal (Oct 17, 2011)

Florian said:


> yay! talent night at my school tomorrow.
> Hope i'll win. Cubing is something special compared to all these music-acts


 
Good Luck!


----------



## JasonK (Oct 17, 2011)

Florian said:


> 29th maybe?or30th?


 30th would be awesome, can't do 29th though.


----------



## Petezorzz (Oct 17, 2011)

I think any of those days would be okay for me. But not sure. I'll ask my mum ;]


----------



## Florian (Oct 17, 2011)

Mal said:


> Good Luck!


 
Talent Night was already. I'll put up a video as soon as possible. Didn't got a copy yet.


----------



## andojay (Oct 17, 2011)

Florian said:


> 29th maybe?or30th?


 
29th Saturday sounds good to me!


----------



## Mal (Oct 19, 2011)

Florian said:


> Talent Night was already. I'll put up a video as soon as possible. Didn't got a copy yet.


 
Ok


----------



## andojay (Oct 19, 2011)

Florian said:


> 29th maybe?or30th?


 
29th Saturday is good with me 
i work on Sunday.


----------



## pappas (Oct 19, 2011)

I wont be going. Although I am practicising quite alot lately, I'm getting close to the speed I used to be.


----------



## Florian (Oct 19, 2011)

I think as the weather is getting much better we could think about an open air meetup.
Any good places for that?


----------



## Petezorzz (Oct 20, 2011)

Would it be okay if I brought a non cubing friend? He might be annoying though :S


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 20, 2011)

Petezorzz said:


> He might be annoying though :S


How so?


----------



## Petezorzz (Oct 20, 2011)

When he comes to my house and sees me cube, he talks A LOT. He tries to act like he knows a lot about cubing xD


----------



## JasonK (Oct 20, 2011)

Petezorzz said:


> When he comes to my house and sees me cube, he talks A LOT. He tries to act like he knows a lot about cubing xD


 
Maybe he'll actually learn something at a meetup


----------



## Florian (Oct 20, 2011)

He could just learn how to solve the cube until then


----------



## Petezorzz (Oct 22, 2011)

Yeah, I'm not going to bring him now...


----------



## Florian (Oct 23, 2011)

Who is coming?What Day?
-Jason
-Pete
-Andrea
-Josh
-Dene
-Zane?
-Faz?
-Tim#1and#2?
-RCTA?


----------



## Petezorzz (Oct 23, 2011)

Preferably 29th Saturday for me.


----------



## Dene (Oct 23, 2011)

I'll be there whichever day


----------



## Faz (Oct 24, 2011)

I'll be there Saturday.


----------



## andyzhangdayu (Oct 24, 2011)

I'll go.


----------



## Petezorzz (Oct 24, 2011)

So Saturday it is? Regular time?


----------



## Luigimamo (Oct 24, 2011)

Saturday 29th? I'll go 
Bringing two others, hope you guys don't mind!


----------



## Petezorzz (Oct 24, 2011)

Non-cubers?
Yeah, that should be fine ;]


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 24, 2011)

Okay, I'll be there on Saturday then.


----------



## TimMc (Oct 24, 2011)

I'll probably be there...

Tim.


----------



## Luigimamo (Oct 24, 2011)

Are the meetups still at orporto? Also what time?

@Petezorzz
Cubers, but very slow and noobish cubers ..
Also, are you Jeremy with a changed name?


----------



## TimMc (Oct 24, 2011)

Luigimamo said:


> Are the meetups still at orporto? Also what time?



The meetups are in The Dining Hall near a different Oporto (same level). I think 1pm...

Tim.


----------



## Florian (Oct 25, 2011)

So we chose 29th?
I would be there 11:30/12:00 and will leave early


----------



## JasonK (Oct 25, 2011)

Unless something drastic happens I should be there on Saturday.


----------



## Petezorzz (Oct 25, 2011)

@Luigimamo
No, I'm not Jeremy. I got into cubing this year and have only met everyone once. Look forward to meeting you. ;]

So we're staying at Melbourne Central for the whole day?


----------



## Luigimamo (Oct 26, 2011)

Should be at Melbourne Central at 12:30ish with the +2 
Hopefully i can find this second Oporto ..
Does anyone have spare silicon spray that they could bring? Pretty please? 

@Petezorzz
Haha, my mistake sorry; My two friends starting cubing recently, i'll introduce them too you?


----------



## Petezorzz (Oct 26, 2011)

Sure, I'm a little kid with my hair up ;] 
I'll bring my spray if you want.


----------



## Luigimamo (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm, well big for my age ..
YES PLEASE!

EDIT: Also would anyone have a guhong i would be able to buy?


----------



## Petezorzz (Oct 26, 2011)

Aha, how old are you? ;]


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 26, 2011)

I should be able to make it.


----------



## Dene (Oct 26, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> I should be able to make it.


 
Woot! Now it's a party!


----------



## Cluey (Oct 26, 2011)

I'll try and drop in with an international guest.


----------



## Luigimamo (Oct 26, 2011)

@Petezorzz
13 

Zane,
I have to see your beast BLD skills, congrats on World Championships!


----------



## Petezorzz (Oct 26, 2011)

Aha, I'm 13 as well ;] (Actually, 13 in November)

So we just meet at same place as last time? 
I'll probably be there 11:30am and leave at 4 or 5 ;o


----------



## Florian (Oct 29, 2011)

Best MeetUp ever?

-i have my 5x5 back, yay
-i have a Worlds-T-Shirt - thanks Feliks
-We looked so famous with all the cameras around us and the music that nike were playing only for us
-Me and Zane tried to do Blind-Team-Step but we failed
-Tim hat awesome cyclopentasiloxane mixed with demithicone, cyclomethicone, perfume and vitam E acetatef from Thailand
-I gonna find something like that in Australia
-Most amazing thing ... Brest were there
-yeah the reconstruction guy
-Brest knows alot about cubing
-Faz made solves were he guessed the PLL before doing the OLL
-he got it a few times - got a minute ago 3(without AUF) out of 30 on video
-"How can you see the PLL?" "I don't know i just see it"
-Andrea is learning G-Perms from my awesome sheet


----------



## pappas (Oct 29, 2011)

Florian said:


> Best MeetUp ever?
> 
> -i have my 5x5 back, yay
> -i have a Worlds-T-Shirt - thanks Feliks
> ...


 
woops, I forgot to go to this. I had a feeling something was on.


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 29, 2011)

DYK:
-So many people?
-But not much footage - the meetup video only has 3 things in it?
-I had no idea where Brest was from, but he ended up coming to the meetup?
-He recognises my hair?
-I should learn BLD but I'm to lazy?
-We did a solve where I called for both Florian and Jason's teamBLDs, one step at a time?


----------



## andojay (Oct 29, 2011)

Florian said:


> Best MeetUp ever?
> 
> -Tim hat awesome cyclopentasiloxane mixed with demithicone, cyclomethicone, perfume and vitam E acetatef from Thailand
> -I gonna find something like that in Australia
> ...




I agree very an awesome cube meet

I googled... Cyclopentasiloxane and a wiki page came up. I also found it on that spectrum data base site.. but it didn't give any interest info.... Molecular weight is 340.8 and the ring structure....Also called D5 in the ingredients part
dimethicone wiki page, also the the structure... 
and lastly, Vitamin E actate wiki page - interesting fact: some of it goes gets absorbed into the skin and acts as an antioxidant? .. and protects against the sun...and here's the structure..
I'll help you look Florian :tu

Brest who?
I know now..... funny guy

Yep, I'm learning G-perms with an Awesome Sheet made by Florian  and the encouragement from Brest


----------



## JasonK (Oct 29, 2011)

Hold on a second - that was Brest? Wtf.


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 29, 2011)

A couple of facts:
-Brest is an awesome guy and very knowledgeable at cubing of course.
-Feliks can often recognise OLL while almost instantaneously predicting PLL. Thus, he got quite a few 1LL solves including a sub-6 (without PLL skip).


----------



## Florian (Oct 29, 2011)

Florian said:


> -he got it a few times - got a minute ago 3(without AUF) out of 30 on video


----------



## Dene (Oct 30, 2011)

Who is Brest and when did he turn up? Must have been after I left.


----------



## aronpm (Oct 30, 2011)

Dene said:


> Who is Brest


ROFL


----------



## Dene (Oct 30, 2011)

aronpm said:


> ROFL


 
So's urface


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 31, 2011)

I understand that we only just had a meet up, so I'm by no means trying to force one. This Saturday I'm going to Melbourne Grammar for a science lecture, finishes 11:30.


----------



## Dene (Oct 31, 2011)

Speaking of this Saturday, I have a SPARE TICKET TO THE MELBOURNE VICTORY VS. BRISBANE ROAR GAME at Etihad stadium this Saturday evening for anyone that is interested. That is correct, I have a spare ticket that I am offering for free. I have a season membership, and with that membership I have a reserved seat. However this week I have a friend visiting, and they will be coming to the game with me. As a result I had to purchase two separate tickets elsewhere in the stadium. Which means my reserved seat, which is already paid for, is just going to be untaken and empty. If someone wants it please PM me. I will not be giving this ticket away to just anyone, nor to the first person that asks (depending on who might ask) but if you are interested PM me and I will get back to you as soon as I can. Please bear in mind that you will not be sitting beside me, you will be by yourself in a reserved seat in the level one stand, near the 40m line. It's quite low to the ground, but still a good view. This is a free ticket, so if you're a Victory fan and you have Saturday night free you may as well ask!

I repeat, if you are interested please PM me and I will get back to you as soon as I can.


----------



## aronpm (Oct 31, 2011)

Dene said:


> However this week I have a friend visiting, and they will be coming to the game with me. As a result I had to purchase two separate tickets elsewhere in the stadium. Which means my reserved seat, which is already paid for, is just going to be untaken and empty.


 
I wonder who that is...


----------



## Dene (Oct 31, 2011)

aronpm said:


> I wonder who that is...


 
Uh... you don't know him so I don't get it?


----------



## aronpm (Oct 31, 2011)

Dene said:


> Uh... you don't know him so I don't get it?


 
Oh you have friends now?


----------



## Dene (Oct 31, 2011)

aronpm said:


> Oh you have friends now?


 
The use of the word "friend" is convenient. Read into it whatever you like


----------



## Faz (Nov 1, 2011)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ling-some-cubes-Melbourne&p=662781#post662781


----------



## pappas (Nov 1, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ling-some-cubes-Melbourne&p=662781#post662781


 
i see your selling all your old wr cubes. why?


----------



## Faz (Nov 1, 2011)

no? I think it's just one - the mini qj 4x4.


----------



## pappas (Nov 1, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> no? I think it's just one - the mini qj 4x4.


 
haiyan 3x3's?


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 1, 2011)

Since when does Dene like soccer.
Since when does Dene admit to having friends.


----------



## Dene (Nov 1, 2011)

Wut, I've been a soccer fan my whole life.


----------



## marcobelotti (Nov 1, 2011)

why is feliks selling cubes???he stop cubing??


----------



## Petezorzz (Nov 1, 2011)

marcobelotti said:


> why is feliks selling cubes???he stop cubing??


 
This post doesn't belong here.
No he didn't quit cubing. Im sure those aren't all of his cubes, he's selling because he has too many?


----------



## TimMc (Nov 1, 2011)

FYI: Garnier Fructis (Sleek & Shine) isn't any good as a lubricant.

Tim.


----------



## andojay (Nov 1, 2011)

TimMc said:


> FYI: Garnier Fructis (Sleek & Shine) isn't any good as a lubricant.
> 
> Tim.


 
noted. thanks tim
i got some of that too. 

i'd go for something that has the least about of ingredients.


----------



## Brest (Nov 1, 2011)

People, escalators, that guy's got a cube, is that Dene?
More people, food court, lots of tables, many people, CUBERS?!?
It was like seeing a Faz video IRL; except no chipmunk and no ginger? 
I wanted to get there earlier?
Half or more had left?
Brest, like the reconstruction guy? 
Zane had a blindfold on? Obv?
Feliks, don't leave!?
WTF that was WTF2L?
Cam's hair is even more epic in person?
Hair gel as cube lube?.. and it smells good?.. Really?
Andrea is tiny? So very tiny!? 
G-perms, four of them?
Florian has a talent night video?
Josh kinda looks a little like Jesus?
I could maybe finagle some time this Saturday? Anyone else?



Florian said:


> B*r*est MeetUp ever?


Fixed that for you!


----------



## cubelover111 (Nov 1, 2011)

You guys are so lucky, where i live i know no one other than me and my sister(who i taught after some really hardwork she solves it in about 3 mins) who can solve the cube.


----------



## cubelover111 (Nov 1, 2011)

One more thing,how much a rubik's 4x4 and 5x5 cost in australia coz my dad is currently there and i want a 4x4 and 5x5


----------



## Dene (Nov 1, 2011)

Brest said:


> People, escalators, that guy's got a cube, is that Dene?


 
I still don't know who you are, or why you're special.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 1, 2011)

Dene said:


> I still don't know who you are, or why you're special.


 
Check reconstruction thread, it's epic.
Kirt posted this on FB, pretty funny: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org..._Oceania&years&show=100+Results&single=Single
Kirt squeezed in at the bottom.


----------



## andyzhangdayu (Nov 2, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Check reconstruction thread, it's epic.
> Kirt posted this on FB, pretty funny: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org..._Oceania&years&show=100+Results&single=Single
> Kirt squeezed in at the bottom.


Well done, Kirt!


----------



## Dene (Nov 2, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Check reconstruction thread, it's epic.


 
tbh, I don't find reconstructions interesting at all usually.


----------



## pappas (Nov 2, 2011)

Dene said:


> tbh, I don't find reconstructions interesting at all usually.


 
so pessimistic dene.


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 2, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> I understand that we only just had a meet up, so I'm by no means trying to force one. This Saturday I'm going to Melbourne Grammar for a science lecture, finishes 11:30.


I changed my thought, I'd rather get home early.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 2, 2011)

cubelover111 said:


> One more thing,how much a rubik's 4x4 and 5x5 cost in australia coz my dad is currently there and i want a 4x4 and 5x5



*Melbourne Puzzle Stores* 
About $30. There's The Games Shop in the Royal Arcade near the corner of Bourke and Elizabeth Streets:
http://www.gameshop.com.au/puzzles/rubik-s.html

There's also Mind Games near the corner of Little Lonsdale and Swanston Streets (on Swanston):
http://www.mindgamesmelbourne.com/

If you're not in Australia then I'd recommend shopping in your local country if possible. Australia is a bit expensive compared to some other countries...

Tim.


----------



## andojay (Nov 2, 2011)

Nice one Kirt!



Zane_C said:


> I changed my thought, I'd rather get home early.


 
So, meet on the Saturday the 12th?


----------



## Florian (Nov 3, 2011)

andojay said:


> Nice one Kirt!
> 
> 
> 
> So, meet on the Saturday the 12th?



I don't now.
But i should be there for the next 2 RMIT MeetUps


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 3, 2011)

I thought it was Friday? I'd prefer Saturday though


----------



## Petezorzz (Nov 3, 2011)

I will not be coming to this meetup, maybe if we have one in 2 weeks, I'll come. Just before MCD.


----------



## kirtpro (Nov 3, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## Dene (Nov 3, 2011)

Hey guys, no one has shown any interest in the tickets to the Melbourne game. This is your last chance, the game is on Saturday and I will not be organising things then, so get to me by midday Friday (tomorrow) or no one gets it. I repeat once again, this is a free ticket to the game, no catch at all, it's just a spare ticket I have. 

Read the post here: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...g-in-Melbourne&p=662409&viewfull=1#post662409


----------



## cubelover111 (Nov 3, 2011)

TimMc said:


> *Melbourne Puzzle Stores*
> About $30. There's The Games Shop in the Royal Arcade near the corner of Bourke and Elizabeth Streets:
> http://www.gameshop.com.au/puzzles/rubik-s.html
> 
> ...


 thank u but i hav already ordered a shenshou 4x4 and 5x5 it is way cheaper than this


----------



## Dene (Nov 3, 2011)

cubelover111 said:


> thank u but i hav already ordered a shenshou 4x4 and 5x5 it is way cheaper than this


 
Seriously, you just stupid, or do you actually not know how to spell the word "you"?


----------



## JHcubing (Nov 6, 2011)

Definitely up for a meetup this weekend on the 12th if anyone's keen?

Been a looooonnngggg time haha


----------



## TimMc (Nov 6, 2011)

Yup @ meetup 

Tim.


----------



## Florian (Nov 7, 2011)

I should be there on Friday for RMIT, don't know if i'm free on saturday


----------



## unzuki (Nov 8, 2011)

i might be there :s 
can i bring two or three new cubers??


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 8, 2011)

I doubt I'll be coming.


----------



## Petezorzz (Nov 8, 2011)

Actually, I may come, 50-50.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 8, 2011)

*Meetup Saturday 12th at Melbourne Central ~ 1pm?*

Tim.


----------



## Dene (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm there


----------



## unzuki (Nov 9, 2011)

i know this is off topic but 
can anyone give me a good link to how to solve 3x3 BLD?


----------



## Petezorzz (Nov 9, 2011)

Petezorzz said:


> Actually, I may come, 50-50.


No, I'm not coming to this one.
Will we have one on 19th? One week before Melbourne Cube day.


----------



## JasonK (Nov 9, 2011)

unzuki said:


> i know this is off topic but
> can anyone give me a good link to how to solve 3x3 BLD?


 You're right, it's very off-topic, but whatever - I'm feeling generous 

Badmephisto's Old Pochmann tutorial - Easiest method out there for execution, but his memo system is bad.
Eric Limeback's M2/OP tutorial - Edge exec is a little more complicated but much faster, and the memo is better.

For all BLD-related questions, use the Blindfold Cubing subforum, especially the One answer BLD question thread.

@Meetup: Won't be coming, I'm working on Saturday.


----------



## Florian (Nov 9, 2011)

Where are you working?


----------



## JHcubing (Nov 9, 2011)

I'll be there


----------



## Faz (Nov 9, 2011)

If Jake's going, I'm going.


----------



## Cluey (Nov 9, 2011)

I'll try to turn up this time.


----------



## andojay (Nov 10, 2011)

Joshua and I will be there.

Anyone want to come in earlier? ~10/11am?

OMG Jake I gotta show my new skills lmao 
oh and my colour scheme 

ditto's to Florian's question "Where are you working?" @Jason?

and @jason, thanks for the links *bookmarked*


----------



## JasonK (Nov 10, 2011)

Lol I just work in a shop... The Reject Shop in Knox City.

And np Andrea, hope it's helpful


----------



## Dene (Nov 10, 2011)

andojay said:


> Joshua and I will be there.
> 
> Anyone want to come in earlier? ~10/11am?


 
10am on a Saturday? You crazy?


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm tempted to come just to force Andrea to only do bld. She needs to be better than Josh at *some* event 
But I probably won't be there.


----------



## aronpm (Nov 10, 2011)

Dene said:


> 10am on a Saturday? You crazy?


 
What's wrong with 10am?


----------



## Dene (Nov 10, 2011)

To be there at 10am would require getting up at 8am at the latest. No way.


----------



## aronpm (Nov 10, 2011)

You aren't awake at 8am on Saturdays?


----------



## Dene (Nov 10, 2011)

Well, usually I would be awake, but it would be against my will. It's only because I have sleeping problems that I'm up before 9am on any day.


----------



## andyzhangdayu (Nov 10, 2011)

I'll be there. I got my Lingyun II!


----------



## Florian (Nov 11, 2011)

got a 7.83 on RMIT-MeetUp


----------



## JHcubing (Nov 11, 2011)

andojay said:


> Joshua and I will be there.
> 
> Anyone want to come in earlier? ~*10/11am*?
> 
> ...



Yeah go about 10.30 Ando?


----------



## andojay (Nov 11, 2011)

Dene said:


> 10am on a Saturday? You crazy?


 
no. 
It's good to keep a proper/same sleeping pattern
it makes it easier when you actually have to wake up early

@Jake, Sure cya then


----------



## Florian (Nov 11, 2011)

Gonna be studying.
Maybe i'll walk past and say hello.


----------



## Dene (Nov 11, 2011)

andojay said:


> no.
> It's good to keep a proper/same sleeping pattern
> it makes it easier when you actually have to wake up early


 
That's just silly. Take advantage of the sleep in when you can


----------



## Faz (Nov 12, 2011)

Lost: Z-lube

(White bottle)


----------



## Mal (Nov 12, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> Lost: Z-lube
> 
> (White bottle)


----------



## pappas (Nov 12, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> Lost: Z-lube
> 
> (White bottle)


 
I may or may not have it.  Also sorry everyone for not coming today, I forgot to set my alarm and accidentally got up at 11. Then I was like cbf going.


----------



## Faz (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah, can't tell if you're joking, but you can't have it. I think it fell off the table during a solve and I forgot to pick it up.


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 12, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> Yeah, can't tell if you're joking, but you can't have it. I think it fell off the table during a solve and I forgot to pick it up.


Andy has it as far as I know.


----------



## Faz (Nov 12, 2011)

thanks Zane


----------



## andyzhangdayu (Nov 12, 2011)

I'll keep it for you on Cube Day.


----------



## trung_italy (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi guys, I just want to know that if is there any competition in Mel in next Holiday ? (Christmas and New year eve)


----------



## JasonK (Nov 12, 2011)

trung_italy said:


> Hi guys, I just want to know that if is there any competition in Mel in next Holiday ? (Christmas and New year eve)


 
Melbourne Cube Day is on Nov 26. Got to www.speedcubing.com.au for more info and to register (closes in 4 days).


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 12, 2011)

trung_italy said:


> Hi guys, I just want to know that if is there any competition in Mel in next Holiday ? (Christmas and New year eve)


Hi, the next competition is Melbourne Cube Day (26th November). To my knowledge the competition following will be Melbourne Summer Open, scheduled for late January.


----------



## trung_italy (Nov 12, 2011)

OK Thank you


----------



## Dene (Nov 12, 2011)

And there will probably be another one in January next year.


----------



## Florian (Nov 13, 2011)

where is a good place to buy different types of sandpaper?


----------



## Petezorzz (Nov 13, 2011)

Florian said:


> where is a good place to buy different types of sandpaper?


I got mine at Bunnings Warehouse. It's really cheap too ;]


----------



## TimMc (Nov 13, 2011)

Florian said:


> where is a good place to buy different types of sandpaper?


 
Bunnings Warehouse, Mitre 10.

Tim.


----------



## Dene (Nov 13, 2011)

Zane: don't worry about bringing your 5x5 to Melbourne Cube Day for me anymore, I have acquired Tim's one which he no longer wants, cheers!


----------



## clifford2704 (Nov 13, 2011)

cool meetup this week, met some cool people


----------



## Mal (Nov 14, 2011)

On the day before Melbourne Cube Day can we have a meetup? Because I will be in Melbourne the whole day.


----------



## Florian (Nov 14, 2011)

There will be one in RMIT


----------



## unzuki (Nov 14, 2011)

is it true the first 40 to register for Mel Cube Day get a free Zhanchi True?


----------



## Dene (Nov 14, 2011)

unzuki said:


> is it true the first 40 to register for Mel Cube Day get a free Zhanchi True?


 
No.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 14, 2011)

unzuki said:


> is it true the first 40 to register for Mel Cube Day get a free Zhanchi True?



True is false.

Tim.


----------



## unzuki (Nov 14, 2011)

k thanks


----------



## Petezorzz (Nov 14, 2011)

Will we have a meetup this Saturday 19th? Or not?


----------



## Dene (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm game, but don't know if anyone else will, given they have exams and stuff.


----------



## Petezorzz (Nov 14, 2011)

True, I have year 7 exams in 4 weeks. Baha ;]


----------



## Mal (Nov 14, 2011)

I have already done all my exams!


----------



## pappas (Nov 14, 2011)

Wont be attending, that's my exam cramming weekend.


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 14, 2011)

I'll probably go if it's on.


----------



## Mal (Nov 14, 2011)

Will there be any meetup on the day before Melbourne Cube Day at Melbourne Central?


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 14, 2011)

Mal said:


> On the day before Melbourne Cube Day can we have a meetup? Because I will be in Melbourne the whole day.





Florian said:


> There will be one in RMIT





Mal said:


> Will there be any meetup on the day before Melbourne Cube Day at Melbourne Central?


Florian already answered that.


----------



## Mal (Nov 14, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Florian already answered that.


 
I know it's just are there any at Melbourne Central?


----------



## Florian (Nov 15, 2011)

Mal said:


> I know it's just are there any at Melbourne Central?


 
Are you retarded?
Where is the difference?


----------



## Mal (Nov 15, 2011)

RMIT is at the RMIT university, right?


----------



## Petezorzz (Nov 15, 2011)

Florian said:


> Are you retarded?
> Where is the difference?


 
I lol'd

So meetup Sat 19th?


----------



## Florian (Nov 15, 2011)

Mal said:


> RMIT is at the RMIT university, right?


 
Yes, still no difference.




Petezorzz said:


> I lol'd
> 
> So meetup Sat 19th?


Exams are over for me then. yay
I don't know if i have time.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 15, 2011)

Mal said:


> RMIT is at the RMIT university, right?


 
RMIT is right near Melbourne Central >__<


----------



## pappas (Nov 15, 2011)

Mal clearly isnt retarded because there have been meetups at melbourne central the day before competitions in the past. And also there is clearly a difference between RMIT and Melbourne Central. He shouldn't be put down for asking if there is a meetup at RMIT and Melbourne Central.


----------



## Petezorzz (Nov 15, 2011)

This Saturday, can someone show me the way to RMIT uni from Melbourne Central?
Yeah, I don't really know :S


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 15, 2011)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> Mal clearly isnt retarded because there have been meetups at melbourne central the day before competitions in the past. And also there is clearly a difference between RMIT and Melbourne Central. He shouldn't be put down for asking if there is a meetup at RMIT and Melbourne Central.


 


Mal said:


> RMIT is at the RMIT university, right?



Florian's point exactly.


----------



## Faz (Nov 15, 2011)

For Mal:

RMIT meets up Fridays at ~4pm onwards. Introduce yourself to Andrea, because it's usually only RMIT people and Florian that go.

It's in the cafeteria, just ask around, or look it up on google maps.

http://www.speedcubing.com.au/MelbourneCubeDay2011/venue/


----------



## Dene (Nov 15, 2011)

Petezorzz said:


> This Saturday, can someone show me the way to RMIT uni from Melbourne Central?
> Yeah, I don't really know :S


 
From the food court in Melbourne Central go down to the clock. Face the clock, turn to your right and you will see two exits. One goes straight up, the other goes up to the left. Go to the one that goes up to the left. When you come out you will be confronted by a large intersection on the corner of La Trobe and Swanston Streets. On the opposite side of the intersection you will see a building with big strange green mushroom/cloud type things on it. That is RMIT. Cross the road to the bottom of the building, and head down Swanston Street until you find the entrance to the building that is heading up and to the left towards glass sliding doors. Go through the doors, go forwards a bit, you will come across a very small set of stairs, about 4 or 5 of them. Go up, and keep going forward and you should see in front of you a long corridor that slopes up reasonably steeply. Go up there, and at the top go left and you will be in the foodcourt.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 15, 2011)

There are always uni people leaving, you can just ask if you're unsure, but Dene's directions should get you there fine.


----------



## pappas (Nov 15, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Florian's point exactly.


 
I see your point.


----------



## Mal (Nov 15, 2011)

Thankyou Nick for telling them my point. But is there any at MELBOURNE CENTRAL?


----------



## kirtpro (Nov 15, 2011)

i see three possible questions you're asking

if there is a plan for one
if one is going on right now
or will anyone make one later on

far as i can see, no plan for one, none going on now, meetups are at RMIT

also..
@Tim Major
I is making upload now lol
.....facebook


----------



## Mal (Nov 15, 2011)

Ok but If there's one at Melbourne Central I will come so I can introduce myself to everyone.


----------



## Petezorzz (Nov 15, 2011)

Mal said:


> Ok but If there's one at Melbourne Central I will come so I can introduce myself to everyone.


Lmao, why can't you just introduce yourself at Melbourne Cube day? And we don't usually have meetups at Melbourne central on a Friday, I don't think.
We have a meetup this Saturday at Melbourne Central (I think) Hopefully people will come ;]


----------



## Mal (Nov 15, 2011)

Petezorzz said:


> Lmao, why can't you just introduce yourself at Melbourne Cube day? And we don't usually have meetups at Melbourne central on a Friday, I don't think.
> We have a meetup this Saturday at Melbourne Central (I think) Hopefully people will come ;]


 
I will introduce myself on Melvoyrne Cube Day anyway. But I wanted to go to a meetup to learn tricks and people will be focusing on their solves at the competition.


----------



## aronpm (Nov 15, 2011)

There has to be a meetup at MC on Friday before the comp. There always is if I'm coming to the comp.


----------



## Petezorzz (Nov 15, 2011)

aronpm said:


> There has to be a meetup at MC on Friday before the comp. There always is if I'm coming to the comp.


Lol, ask the others. I'm just a kid


----------



## Florian (Nov 15, 2011)

aronpm said:


> There has to be a meetup at MC on Friday before the comp. There always is if I'm coming to the comp.


Before Nationals there was only RMIT-MeetUp right?

btw: we could do something new and have a QV MeetUp, i like it there more than MC .
btw#2:i'm not there the day before MC


----------



## sauso (Nov 15, 2011)

QV is quieter.


----------



## aronpm (Nov 15, 2011)

What is QV?


----------



## Faz (Nov 15, 2011)

I assume it's the Queen Victoria market.


----------



## Florian (Nov 15, 2011)

I mean QV next to state libary.


----------



## Petezorzz (Nov 17, 2011)

So whose coming this Saturday?


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 17, 2011)

Mal said:


> and people will be focusing on their solves at the competition.


 
>Because we just stare at cubes in total concentration for the whole competition.


----------



## Petezorzz (Nov 17, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> >Because we just stare at cubes in total concentration for the whole competition.


 I lol'd @ this --

Are you going to come this Saturday?


----------



## Mal (Nov 17, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> >Because we just stare at cubes in total concentration for the whole competition.


 
I see what you mean. And I sent you a PM.


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 17, 2011)

Petezorzz said:


> So whose coming this Saturday?


 
It seems like:

Peter
Dene?
Florian?
Me

Pretty small meetup... Idk if it will happen.


----------



## Florian (Nov 17, 2011)

I don't have time this Saturday or maybe like for 1 Hour in the morning


----------



## Dene (Nov 17, 2011)

Na, meet up this saturday is off


----------



## Dene (Nov 21, 2011)

So today I had lunch at the schnitzel place in Melbourne Central, and I went around the back and noticed some hidden seating around there. It's really nice seating, and it seems like not too many people bother to sit there. It might be a much more suitable place to sit for meetups in the future.


Also, Florian was right, the chips there are amazing.


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 21, 2011)

Dene said:


> So today I had lunch at the schnitzel place in Melbourne Central, and I went around the back and noticed some hidden seating around there. It's really nice seating, and it seems like not too many people bother to sit there. It might be a much more suitable place to sit for meetups in the future.


Sounds like we should try it out, how is the lighting?


----------



## Dene (Nov 21, 2011)

Umm yea that is an issue. To be honest, I didn't think at the time to pay close attention to it, and I suspect, based on memory, that it isn't great. But I may be remembering wrong. We could check it out anyway.

Meet up this Friday anyone?


----------



## aronpm (Nov 21, 2011)

Dene said:


> Meet up this Friday anyone?


 yesplz


----------



## pappas (Nov 21, 2011)

Dene said:


> Umm yea that is an issue. To be honest, I didn't think at the time to pay close attention to it, and I suspect, based on memory, that it isn't great. But I may be remembering wrong. We could check it out anyway.
> 
> Meet up this Friday anyone?


 
I have the day off so I might come.


----------



## Faz (Nov 21, 2011)

I've got a class on period 4, so I'll be there at about 1:30 I suppose.


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 21, 2011)

Wednesday is the only day I need to be at school this week, so I might show up.


----------



## Mal (Nov 21, 2011)

Might come.


----------



## kirtpro (Nov 21, 2011)

comp so close..

i think mum and i are arriving at an early time on friday.
where will the meetup be, melbourne central?


----------



## Mal (Nov 21, 2011)

kirtpro said:


> comp so close..
> 
> i think mum and i are arriving at an early time on friday.
> 
> where will the meetup be, melbourne central?


I am arriving early as well.


----------



## Dene (Nov 21, 2011)

Well, sounds like we have a lot of contenders. Meetup on Friday is on. Starting at 11am, in Melbourne Central foodcourt. Oporto will be the default location unless the area behind Schnitz is good.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 21, 2011)

I still have school on and off so will you guys still be there later?


----------



## Florian (Nov 21, 2011)

I won't have time.
Last day of school yay!


----------



## Dene (Nov 21, 2011)

I don't see why we would leave any time before 6.


----------



## Petezorzz (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm not gonna come this Friday, I have school and can't be bothered coming late.


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 21, 2011)

I have school. I could go, but it isn't really worth it (5 would probably be the earliest I could get there.)


----------



## JasonK (Nov 21, 2011)

I'll be on schoolies


----------



## aronpm (Nov 21, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> I still have school on and off so will you guys still be there later?


 
I will still be there later!


----------



## Mal (Nov 21, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> I have school. I could go, but it isn't really worth it (5 would probably be the earliest I could get there.)


 
Please come I will be there!
Is Faz coming?


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 21, 2011)

Mal said:


> Please come I will be there!


 
I'd rather not spend 1-1 1/2 hours travelling for being at a meetup for 1 hour. You'll see me on Saturday anyway.


----------



## Mal (Nov 21, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> I'd rather not spend 1-1 1/2 hours travelling for being at a meetup for 1 hour. You'll see me on Saturday anyway.


 
Ok


----------



## Petezorzz (Nov 21, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, which side of Melbourne do you live on Cameron?

Also, Mal. Would you be interested in a White Dayan + MF8 4x4?


----------



## kirtpro (Nov 21, 2011)

i get to my hotel at about 10:30, it's close to melbourne central. nice timing for meetup starting at 11 lol
since i have nothing to do in melbourne, ill stay with you guys until the meetup ends =D


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 21, 2011)

aronpm said:


> I will still be there later!


 
Yeah, but you don't talk, so it hardly counts.
Enough people, so I will come.


----------



## Mal (Nov 21, 2011)

Petezorzz said:


> Just out of curiosity, which side of Melbourne do you live on Cameron?
> 
> Also, Mal. Would you be interested in a White Dayan + MF8 4x4?


 
Sorry no thanks I like black cubes and I perform slower on white cubes.


----------



## Petezorzz (Nov 21, 2011)

Mal said:


> Sorry no thanks I like black cubes and I perform slower on white cubes.


Lol fair enough,
my F1 is white though? You better still be buying it ^.^


----------



## andyzhangdayu (Nov 21, 2011)

I may come to this one late afternoon. Then we go to RMIT one, right?


----------



## Florian (Nov 21, 2011)

Dene said:


> I don't see why we would leave any time before 6.


 
Good meetups are until 10


----------



## Mal (Nov 21, 2011)

Petezorzz said:


> Lol fair enough,
> my F1 is white though? You better still be buying it ^.^


 
Yes I am still buying it.


----------



## Dene (Nov 21, 2011)

Florian said:


> Good meetups are until 10


 
lolwut, who would stay that late? some people want to be in bed by 10


----------



## Florian (Nov 22, 2011)

Dene said:


> lolwut, who would stay that late?


 
Josh, Brest, Andrea and me.


----------



## Mal (Nov 22, 2011)

Florian said:


> Josh, Brest, Andrea and me.


 
I might stay as well, I've got nothing else to do.


----------



## Faz (Nov 22, 2011)

You guys stayed until 10? crazy.

I'll probably be there at 5 or so, for the RMIT meetup - I have more stuff at school.


----------



## Brest (Nov 22, 2011)

Florian said:


> Josh, Brest, Andrea and me.


Good times!


----------



## Florian (Nov 22, 2011)

Mal said:


> I might stay as well, I've got nothing else to do.


 
Not this time. Brest and me won't even be there. It was one MeetUp where we stayed until we got kicked out


----------



## Mal (Nov 22, 2011)

Florian said:


> Not this time. Brest and me won't even be there. It was one MeetUp where we stayed until we got kicked out


 Ok


So who's coming? And is the Meetup in Friday at Melbourne Central?


----------



## Dene (Nov 22, 2011)

Mal said:


> And is the Meetup in Friday at Melbourne Central?





Dene said:


> Well, sounds like we have a lot of contenders. Meetup on Friday is on. Starting at 11am, in Melbourne Central foodcourt. Oporto will be the default location unless the area behind Schnitz is good.


 
Seriously, Mal, do you never bother to read, do you have a serious memory impairment, or are you just really slow in the head? You seem to do these things all the time.


----------



## andyzhangdayu (Nov 23, 2011)

Dene said:


> Seriously, Mal, do you never bother to read, do you have a serious memory impairment, or are you just really slow in the head? You seem to do these things all the time.



I like reading your posts. I like your WCA ID as well.


----------



## Dene (Nov 23, 2011)

andyzhangdayu said:


> I like reading your posts. I like your WCA ID as well.


 
Heh, I try hard!


----------



## Dene (Nov 23, 2011)

So the area behind Schnitz is no good as far as lighting is concerned, so we'll stick to the usual place outside Obento/Oporto. I figure we will make the move to RMIT at around 4:30, depending on how things go I guess.


----------



## aronpm (Nov 23, 2011)

Dene said:


> So the area behind Schnitz is no good as far as lighting is concerned, so we'll stick to the usual place outside Obento/Oporto. I figure we will make the move to RMIT at around 4:30, depending on how things go I guess.


Is this the place where I had to babysit you when you fell asleep on the Friday before Ausnats, or somewhere different?


----------



## Mal (Nov 23, 2011)

Dene said:


> Seriously, Mal, do you never bother to read, do you have a serious memory impairment, or are you just really slow in the head? You seem to do these things all the time.


 
I'm very sorry!  
I read every thing it's just I forget.


----------



## Dene (Nov 23, 2011)

aronpm said:


> Is this the place where I had to babysit you when you fell asleep on the Friday before Ausnats, or somewhere different?


 
Uh yes, that would be the place >.< I forgot about that


----------



## andojay (Nov 23, 2011)

Florian said:


> Josh, Brest, Andrea and me.



well. Josh and I drove in that day, and plus parking was only 6 dollars all day
at the ticket machine it said "11 hrs"...


----------



## Mal (Nov 24, 2011)

So the people coming are:
Me
Kirt
Aron
Tim Major
Dene
Andy

Anyone else I forgot?


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 24, 2011)

Faznub said he would.


----------



## Mal (Nov 24, 2011)

Yay Faz is coming!


----------



## Faz (Nov 24, 2011)

Nah, I said 5pm. In other words, I doubt it. I might come to the RMIT meet.


----------



## Mal (Nov 24, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> Nah, I said 5pm. In other words, I doubt it. I might come to the RMIT meet.


 
Please come faz!
I am going to sleep now got to get up and fly to Melbourne in the morning.


----------



## Florian (Nov 25, 2011)

That one guy from Sydney is the doppelganger of Nick Pappas same face same voice.


----------



## pappas (Nov 25, 2011)

Florian said:


> That one guy from Sydney is the doppelganger of Nick Pappas same face same voice.


 
haha, who is this guy? Do I know him?


----------



## Florian (Nov 25, 2011)

It's his first competition average is around 25 i think-


----------



## Cluey (Nov 26, 2011)

Sorry I couldn't make it lads and lass(es?), I've had a few days of bad migraines. 
I'll try and get to meetups when I can but I expect this to be a bit sporadic.


----------



## unzuki (Nov 29, 2011)

hey anyone selling a 2x2?
or a 4x4?


----------



## Petezorzz (Nov 29, 2011)

unzuki said:


> hey anyone selling a 2x2?
> or a 4x4?


 
YES!!!
I am selling a Maru 4x4 and Dayan + MF8 4x4.
They are both white. Dayan needs to be tensioned, the tensions are messed up.
Maru is a little loose. But I like it :]

If you have a Shengshou 4x4 v3, I'll trade you ;]


----------



## Mal (Nov 29, 2011)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> haha, who is this guy? Do I know him?


 

It's me: Jordan Pappas! Remember me?


----------



## pappas (Nov 29, 2011)

Mal said:


> It's me: Jordan Pappas! Remember me?


 
Trust me its not you. I know who it is now.


----------



## Florian (Nov 29, 2011)

Bryson

MeetUp this Friday? Before RMIT MeetUp?


----------



## unzuki (Nov 30, 2011)

Petezorzz said:


> YES!!!
> I am selling a Maru 4x4 and Dayan + MF8 4x4.
> They are both white. Dayan needs to be tensioned, the tensions are messed up.
> Maru is a little loose. But I like it :]
> ...



how much?
is it lubed already?


----------



## Petezorzz (Nov 30, 2011)

unzuki said:


> how much?
> is it lubed already?


Maru 4x4 = $10 // Lubed with Maru lube
Dayan 4x4 = $15 // It's been lubed with Maru also, and a little silicone.

I can clean it if you want ;]


----------



## unzuki (Nov 30, 2011)

Petezorzz said:


> Maru 4x4 = $10 // Lubed with Maru lube
> Dayan 4x4 = $15 // It's been lubed with Maru also, and a little silicone.
> 
> I can clean it if you want ;]


 
Thanks, I'll will get one 90% 
Just bring both of them to the next meet up( not this week, the next)


----------



## Petezorzz (Nov 30, 2011)

unzuki said:


> Thanks, I'll will get one 90%
> Just bring both of them to the next meet up( not this week, the next)


Alright then. I can only go to meetups on Saturday, so if it's on another day I won't come.
We can trade as well if you want, depends what you have though :] You live in Melbourne right?


----------



## unzuki (Nov 30, 2011)

Petezorzz said:


> Alright then. I can only go to meetups on Saturday, so if it's on another day I won't come.
> We can trade as well if you want, depends what you have though :] You live in Melbourne right?


 
Yea ok


----------



## unzuki (Dec 1, 2011)

does anyone know where i can view the Melbourne Cube day photos?


----------



## Florian (Dec 1, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/robotichead/sets/72157628157057839/
btw who are you?


----------



## unzuki (Dec 1, 2011)

Florian said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/robotichead/sets/72157628157057839/
> btw who are you?


Asian kid really spike hair?
Kenny is the name


----------



## Florian (Dec 1, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/robotichead/6404419181/in/set-72157628157057839


----------



## azis_gunners (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi All..

My name is Azis. I'm a cuber from Indonesia. I'll go to Melbourne in January to continue my study.. 

I hope I can go to your meetups someday


----------



## unzuki (Dec 1, 2011)

Florian said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/robotichead/6404419181/in/set-72157628157057839


 
YEA thats me 
who are you?


----------



## unzuki (Dec 1, 2011)

azis_gunners said:


> Hi All..
> 
> My name is Azis. I'm a cuber from Indonesia. I'll go to Melbourne in January to continue my study..
> 
> I hope I can go to your meetups someday


SUP 
U GOOD at cubing?
sub 20?


----------



## Florian (Dec 2, 2011)

azis_gunners said:


> Hi All..
> 
> My name is Azis. I'm a cuber from Indonesia. I'll go to Melbourne in January to continue my study..
> 
> I hope I can go to your meetups someday


 
Awesome! Of course we gonna have some MeetUps and end of January/Start of February we gonna have a competition.

@unzuki yes he is sub-20 look at his WCA page


----------



## Dene (Dec 2, 2011)

Florian said:


> Awesome! Of course we gonna have some MeetUps and end of January/Start of February we gonna have a competition.
> 
> @unzuki yes he is sub-20 look at his WCA page


 
Don't count on Melbourne Summer 2012, it may not happen


----------



## andyzhangdayu (Dec 2, 2011)

Dene said:


> Don't count on Melbourne Summer 2012, it may not happen


 
Surprised!


----------



## Faz (Dec 2, 2011)

It'll happen. Dene is just annoyed about the last competition. Right?


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 2, 2011)

Don't listen to Dene, he may be blackmailing.


----------



## Mal (Dec 2, 2011)

I hope that the competition goes ahead.


----------



## Dene (Dec 2, 2011)

Well ultimately it's up to Tim, but he feels similarly. Also, the venue sucks in the crazy heat.


----------



## azis_gunners (Dec 2, 2011)

unzuki said:


> SUP
> U GOOD at cubing?
> sub 20?


 
Depends.. If i'm nervous, it can be sub 25


----------



## TimMc (Dec 2, 2011)

*New venue? Some overdue changes...*



Dene said:


> Also, the venue sucks in the crazy heat.



Yeah, both the cafeteria and spiritual centre are unsuitable during hot weather due to poor ventilation and no air-conditioning. Competitors would've already experienced this at MSO2011 and MCD2011.

There were a few issues that came up at recent competitions:

fake registrations / no-shows
high amount of admin work to get people to help on the day before each round
events aren't always finishing on time due to a packed schedule

I'd like to propose the following changes to address these issues:

online registration (with payment via PayPal)
assign roles to experienced competitors to help judge/run/scramble (in the schedule)
have less events per competition (e.g. 7)

Any feedback or contribution would be appreciated. I'd like to send out a feedback form in the next couple of weeks to try to improve competitions here.

Tim.


----------



## Florian (Dec 2, 2011)

Yeah it's bad when people don't show up, so the pre-payment would be good.
However in Melbourne we didn't had such a big issue with that compared to the thing that happened with Perth.

For judging and scrambling i think we should kick out the runners and every judge just gets the cube and then goes judging. Many people didn't really understood what a runner should do and many cubes were lying on the tables without getting carried back.

So that the Competition doesn't stock between the events we could say that during the previous event the cubes should be on the tables.
e.g. We have two tables we start with Multiblind and for the next round, which could be 3x3 every body needs to put theire cube on the scorecards on the right table. Then after Multiblind you put the scorecards for 2x2 on the left table and everybody can put their 2x2 on the table.

More time for the Competition. The next Competition in Germany starts at 9:00am (8:45 registration) and ends at 8pm


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 3, 2011)

TimMc said:


> I'd like to propose the following changes to address these issues:
> 
> online registration (with payment via PayPal)


This will certainly make people think seriously about attending competitions. The only issue that may arise is for those who don't have an online payment account, but if they're keen on participating, attaining one shouldn't be a problem. 


> 2. assign roles to experienced competitors to help judge/run/scramble (in the schedule)


I'm very much for this. Besides a lack of assistance, it turns out messy when roles aren't organised. Last competition there weren't enough runners, this resulted in judges doing the running. Competitions would run smoother if judges stayed at their station and always had scrambled cubes available in front of them. 


> 3. have less events per competition (e.g. 7)


If judging/running/scrambling roles are enforced, hopefully event dropping won't be necessary. There sure are a lot of events/rounds packed in our competitions though.


----------



## Petezorzz (Dec 3, 2011)

Will Melbourne Central be open 24th December? If so, can we have a meetup? Or will everyone be busy around then.


----------



## Faz (Dec 3, 2011)

Petezorzz said:


> Will Melbourne Central be open 24th December? If so, can we have a meetup? Or will everyone be busy around then.


 
We usually don't plan that far ahead. And I don't really think many people will be around/want to come on that particular date


----------



## Petezorzz (Dec 3, 2011)

Fair enough.


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 3, 2011)

TimMc said:


> [*]have less events per competition (e.g. 7)





Zane_C said:


> If judging/running/scrambling roles are enforced, hopefully event dropping won't be necessary. There sure are a lot of events/rounds packed in our competitions though.



I definitely agree with assigning judging, running and scrambling roles. People could be sent and email with their duties for the competition.

The MCD2011 schedule was pretty packed for a 1-day competition. Even with assigning duties, it would probably be better to go for less events/rounds if MSO2012 happens. If that works out well, the next competition could have a few more events/rounds.



Petezorzz said:


> Will Melbourne Central be open 24th December? If so, can we have a meetup? Or will everyone be busy around then.



Here it says Christmas Day, but not Christmas Eve. I'll probably be away then. The 24th probably isn't a great time for a meetup though, maybe the 17th or 10th would be better.


----------



## JasonK (Dec 3, 2011)

I wasn't at MCD so I can't comment on how that went, but I'm definitely in favour of organising official roles in advance. Seriously, if it's not your first competition then there's really no excuse for not judging/scrambling, it's not that difficult and it makes a huge difference to how smoothly the event runs.


----------



## unzuki (Dec 3, 2011)

anyone selling any lube or a 2x2 type C


----------



## azis_gunners (Dec 3, 2011)

In Indonesia, we use "early bird" payment system where competitors must transfer their registration fee to organizers' bank account before the tournament begins. When there are some competitors who want to register on the day of competition, they have to pay more (ex: $10 for early bird, $12 for on-site registration)


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 3, 2011)

Tim Major, I really need a new white WitTwo. One of the corners in mine is 2/3 broken. When is the next meetup?


----------



## TimMc (Dec 3, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> When is the next meetup?



RMIT one on the 16th?

I'd like a black WitTwo if possible lol >.>

Tim.


----------



## unzuki (Dec 3, 2011)

At RMIT? What happen to MC?
Want a WitTwo too please LOL


----------



## Petezorzz (Dec 3, 2011)

I can only go to Melbourne Central on Saturdays. 
So not coming to this one.


----------



## Florian (Dec 6, 2011)

MeetUp?


----------



## Petezorzz (Dec 6, 2011)

This Saturday? If I can make it, I'll probably come. 
Can someone teach me edges for 3x3 blindfold? I'm kind of stuck on it and can't find any good tutorials :S


----------



## Dene (Dec 6, 2011)

I'll be there this Saturday until the soccer game starts.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 6, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> Tim Major, I really need a new white WitTwo. One of the corners in mine is 2/3 broken. When is the next meetup?


 
I told you at MCD, I don't have any, and I won't be restocking.

I have some black ones though, as after the many emails PMs and posts by Mal, he didn't buy the cubes when offered.


----------



## TimMc (Dec 6, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> I have some black ones though



Can I grab one? <.<

Tim.


----------



## Mal (Dec 6, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> I told you at MCD, I don't have any, and I won't be restocking.
> 
> I have some black ones though, as after the many emails PMs and posts by Mal, he didn't buy the cubes when offered.


 
I was going to buy one but I didn't. Could you save one for the next comp?


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 6, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> I told you at MCD, I don't have any, and I won't be restocking.
> 
> I have some black ones though, as after the many emails PMs and posts by Mal, he didn't buy the cubes when offered.


 
Sorry, I didn't know you weren't restocking. I've ordered one from somewhere else now.

Also, I can come to MC meetup on Saturday the 10th. First day of holidays for me.


----------



## hic0057 (Dec 7, 2011)

Off topic:
I will be doing work experience next year in Melbourne. Any ideas? I don't mind maths or science stuff.


----------



## Florian (Dec 8, 2011)

Who would come on Sat?
Andrea
Andy
Cameron
Dene
Feliks?
Jason?
Josh
Nick?
tim?
TIM?
Peter


----------



## SoLarisAU (Dec 8, 2011)

Yeh Ando and I will be there

@florian, you coming to friday RMIT meet up?


----------



## Petezorzz (Dec 8, 2011)

Oh Florian, I won't be coming to this one.
I'm busy with soccer and stuff. Maybe if we have one during summer holidays I'll probably come.


----------



## Petezorzz (Dec 8, 2011)

Oh Florian, I won't be coming to this one.
I'm busy with soccer and stuff. Maybe if we have one during summer holidays I'll probably come.


----------



## JasonK (Dec 8, 2011)

Not gonna be there  Christmas for me means a LOT of working...


----------



## Florian (Dec 8, 2011)

SoLarisAU said:


> Yeh Ando and I will be there
> 
> @florian, you coming to friday RMIT meet up?


 
I won't be there tomorrow

WTF that was your first post since like 8 months


----------



## Dene (Dec 9, 2011)

So meetup today? I should be in around midday.


----------



## unzuki (Dec 9, 2011)

who is coming today?
BTW i shaved my head  LOL


----------



## unzuki (Dec 9, 2011)

if anyone selling any cubes Please bring them today


----------



## Petezorzz (Dec 9, 2011)

unzuki said:


> if anyone selling any cubes Please bring them today


 I'll be selling my dayan + mf8 4x4 and maru 4x4, as I told you a little while ago. 

So please wait until I come to a meetup and you can buy 1 of them.


----------



## unzuki (Dec 9, 2011)

Petezorzz said:


> I'll be selling my dayan + mf8 4x4 and maru 4x4, as I told you a little while ago.
> 
> So please wait until I come to a meetup and you can buy 1 of them.


 are you coming today ?


----------



## pappas (Dec 9, 2011)

Sorry, busy.


----------



## Petezorzz (Dec 9, 2011)

unzuki said:


> are you coming today ?


 No, I'm not coming today. I've got stuff on.


----------



## Florian (Dec 10, 2011)

DIK
-everybody loves my 5x5
-my 4x4 isn't faz's one
-me and cameron got 50ish TeamBlind solve the awesome way and then sub-40 the normal way
-got sub-40 with faz too.
-i won a Yau-4x4-Race against Feliks
-Feliks were giving me tips and the solve after that was a 9.52
-i ate more then 400g of cheesecake
-i found out how to solve 3x3x4 , i found Parity by myself
-I will learn CLL, but i won't switch to it
-Got my CubeDay Certificates, but not one for Blind 
-Mini-Comp next Friday
-i got so wet while walking home

@Feliks try again filming a sub-36 average of 12. And bring your 5x5 on Friday i can mod a quarter or a bit more of the cube for you, so that you know how to finish. Just buy me lunch the MeetUp after .


----------



## Faz (Dec 11, 2011)

Florian said:


> @Feliks try again filming a sub-36 average of 12. And bring your 5x5 on Friday i can mod a quarter or a bit more of the cube for you, so that you know how to finish. Just buy me lunch the MeetUp after .


 
-Yep
-Umm, maybe, but I'm planning on doing some modding before then.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 11, 2011)

Florian: completely mod my 5x5 to the standard you did yours. Name a price.


----------



## Faz (Dec 11, 2011)

He said it was over 6 hours of work, it's not too hard, it just takes some time.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh wow **** that.
I'd rather spend the 6 hours practicing


----------



## Florian (Dec 11, 2011)

The 6 hours are for the super extended one. Including unneccesary mods.
Now as i know how much i need too sand down and what ecsactly to mod it will take less the half of the time, hopefully.

And during that time i was watching some very intresting docu's.
The 3 hours one about the CIA was the best.


----------



## Dene (Dec 11, 2011)

Ok so Tim and Andrea are having a little mini-comp at RMIT at 4:30 on Friday. Would anyone like to have a meetup at Melbourne Central before then, and then head off to RMIT for the mini-comp?


----------



## Mal (Dec 11, 2011)

What do you mean mini-comp?


----------



## Florian (Dec 12, 2011)

Mini-Comp means small Comp, pretty obvious.
Sadly it's unofficial.

when i have time i'll come to MelbCentral before.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 12, 2011)

Dene said:


> Ok so Tim and Andrea are having a little mini-comp at RMIT at 4:30 on Friday. Would anyone like to have a meetup at Melbourne Central before then, and then head off to RMIT for the mini-comp?


Sounds good.


----------



## Dene (Dec 12, 2011)

Yay! If Zane is interested I'm totally there


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 12, 2011)

Well now that I get home from school at 3, I think I can make it. I'll be there around 4, 4:30.


----------



## unzuki (Dec 12, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Well now that I get home from school at 3, I think I can make it. I'll be there around 4, 4:30.


 when do u guys finish school?


----------



## Florian (Dec 12, 2011)

Most of the Cuber don't have school anymore.


----------



## unzuki (Dec 12, 2011)

Florian said:


> Most of the Cuber don't have school anymore.


 
That's cause u guys are either at a private school or are in VCE


----------



## Petezorzz (Dec 12, 2011)

Oh, I wish I could go. I come home at about 4. My school finishes on 23rd December, which is bollocks. 

Off-topic // Does anyone want to Skype with me? I find it fun skyping with Bryson :]


----------



## JasonK (Dec 12, 2011)

Lol Friday is VCE results day. Party that night so no comp for me


----------



## TimMc (Dec 12, 2011)

Mal said:


> And since I went to Melbourne Cube Day I thought I was part of the Melbourbe Cubers.



Some Melbourne cubers may have been taken aback by the fact that you're finishing school this week. The current topic was about the mini-competition and your statement would seem to imply that you might attend... hence why Tim Major asked for clarification about whether you're currently in Sydney.

You're welcome to contribute to the discussion here. 

Some more context to your statements would help. For example:



unzuki said:


> That's cause u guys are either at a private school or are in VCE


_
I'm not quite finished yet. This is my last week of school. Sadly I can't attend the mini-competition this Friday. :-(

It'd be good if we had some unofficial mini-competitions in Sydney sometime soon too. I'll recommend it in the Sydney thread. _

Tim.


----------



## Dene (Dec 13, 2011)

So is there any more interest in having a meetup on friday before the mini-comp at RMIT? Not sure if it's worth it with only 3 people.


----------



## pappas (Dec 13, 2011)

Cant go on Friday.


----------



## Faz (Dec 13, 2011)

Dene said:


> So is there any more interest in having a meetup on friday before the mini-comp at RMIT? Not sure if it's worth it with only 3 people.


 
me, you, florian, Josh/Ando?, Jake?


----------



## Dene (Dec 13, 2011)

Zane is also keen.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 13, 2011)

+timmajor


----------



## azis_gunners (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi all, I'll bring many cubes to Melbourne. Do I need to declare them to pass immigration?


----------



## TimMc (Dec 14, 2011)

azis_gunners said:


> Hi all, I'll bring many cubes to Melbourne. Do I need to declare them to pass immigration?


 
I'd recommend that you avoid bringing in any wooden puzzles. If you're just bringing your puzzle collection (50+ different puzzles) then I doubt customs would care.

If you're bringing cubes to sell then you should probably declare them.

Tim.


----------



## Dene (Dec 14, 2011)

Ok so, meetup at Melbourne Central around midday tomorrow? Need confirmation before I show up for hours by myself


----------



## Florian (Dec 14, 2011)

Dene said:


> Ok so, meetup at Melbourne Central around midday tomorrow? Need confirmation before I show up for hours by myself


 
I can tell you tonight


----------



## azis_gunners (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks Tim


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 15, 2011)

Dene said:


> Ok so, meetup at Melbourne Central around midday tomorrow? Need confirmation before I show up for hours by myself


Yeah, I'll be there ~12. Providing the MC meet-up will still happen.


----------



## Dene (Dec 15, 2011)

If you're going to be there it's definitely on :tu

(If you hadn't noticed, you're my new favourite cuber <3 (well actually, I guess you have been for a while  )).


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 15, 2011)

I can't go to the meetup before, but I should be able to go to the mini-comp. About what time is it likely to finish?

Edit: Actually, I will now be at the meetup at around 3:45.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 15, 2011)

Dene said:


> If you're going to be there it's definitely on :tu
> 
> (If you hadn't noticed, you're my new favourite cuber <3 (well actually, I guess you have been for a while  )).


Haha, it's lots of fun having you around too.


----------



## andyzhangdayu (Dec 15, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Haha, it's lots of fun having you around too.



It's lot of fun having him here too, I mean in this forum.
I'll try to be at RMIT 5:30pm after finishing company Xmas party tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## unzuki (Dec 15, 2011)

when does the mini comp start?


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 15, 2011)

unzuki said:


> when does the mini comp start?


 


Dene said:


> Ok so Tim and Andrea are having a little mini-comp at RMIT at 4:30 on Friday. Would anyone like to have a meetup at Melbourne Central before then, and then head off to RMIT for the mini-comp?



It starts at 4:30.


----------



## Cluey (Dec 15, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> It starts at 4:30.


Finishing when?
I have lots to do tomorrow afternoon, well today technically, but might be able to drop in for a bit on my way to Gisbourne.


----------



## Dene (Dec 15, 2011)

My guess is it will go for up to 2 hours, but no idea really. It will finish when it finishes.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 16, 2011)

Enjoyable meet up, non-cubing discussions at MC were really fun.


----------



## Florian (Dec 16, 2011)

Nice Competition
-I got 1:20.9x on the train
-Feliks 8.93 OH Single WTF
-12.xx OH Average WTF
-I was better than Feliks in the first Round 3x3
-he had a counting 18.4x
-Cameron 2.02 2x2 Average
-We would have 2 world records when the Comp would be official
->>>>MY 5x5<<<<<


-The Vietnamese restaurant was so much fun
-beaver
-Luke is a funny guy


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 16, 2011)

Does anyone have my stackmat timer and mat? I think I left them at RMIT.

DYK:
-Faz got a sub-9 (8.93) OH solve in the unofficial comp? (as well as 12.xx average.)
-I probably got about an hour of footage? *Edit: lol 1:25:41* 
-I need to find the sub-9 OH solve, which is somewhere in the middle of a half hour clip?
-In 2x2 finals, I got a 2.02 average, and in 3x3 first round, I got a 12.3ish average, which is lol because I still average 13.5-14 at home?


----------



## Florian (Dec 16, 2011)

Itook your timer and mat for you, gonna give you next MeetUp


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 16, 2011)

Florian said:


> Itook your timer and mat for you, gonna give you next MeetUp


 
Okay thanks. Hopefully we can have another meetup before Christmas.


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 19, 2011)

Sorry for double post, but does anyone else want a meetup sometime this week? Most of us have finished school, and I'd like my stackmat back before the end of the year.


----------



## Petezorzz (Dec 19, 2011)

24th? I would come, not sure about others that are on holiday trips.


----------



## Florian (Dec 19, 2011)

22nd 23rd would be good, not 24th

When comes the Video from the Competition, especially the video of the OH-solves, which i think should be uploaded on Feliks channel


----------



## Mal (Dec 19, 2011)

Florian said:


> 22nd 23rd would be good, not 24th
> 
> When comes the Video from the Competition, especially the video of the OH-solves, which i think should be uploaded on Feliks channel


 
They should definitely be uploaded to faz' channel. And if they have the scrambles then someone reconstruct the sub 9.


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 19, 2011)

Florian said:


> 22nd 23rd would be good, not 24th
> 
> When comes the Video from the Competition, especially the video of the OH-solves, which i think should be uploaded on Feliks channel



I can't do 24th, probably the same with other people. I vote for a meetup on Thursday 22nd.

I uploaded the 8.93 single and 12.xx average to Megaupload and sent Faz the link so he could download it and put it on his channel. He says he can't download it because it says 'download limit reached. So idk if he'll be able to upload it, it might be fixed when a new internet month starts or something.

I should be able to upload my 2.02 2x2 average tonight.


----------



## Petezorzz (Dec 19, 2011)

Fair enough, I might make it on the 22nd. I might go after school, and stay for a while.

More chance if the 23rd actually, but depends on what others say.


----------



## Dene (Dec 19, 2011)

22nd is no good for me, moving house! 23rd I can do.


----------



## Florian (Dec 19, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> I should be able to upload my 2.02 2x2 average tonight.


Are you making a "Speecubing in Melbourne" Video?

Filmed a bit 5x5 nothing really good, gonna upload a 1:29 tonight Sub-1:30, but yeah isn't that good.


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 19, 2011)

Florian said:


> Are you making a "Speecubing in Melbourne" Video?
> 
> Filmed a bit 5x5 nothing really good, gonna upload a 1:29 tonight Sub-1:30, but yeah isn't that good.


 
Actually I won't be uploading the 2.02 average tonight because I don't have sound yet on my new computer, and I don't want to edit it without knowing what the audio is like. I'll get and audio cable tomorrow though and I'll be able to connect it to speakers.

I probably won't make a Speedcubing in Melbourne video, all the footage I got was just unofficial comp solves, which mostly aren't that exciting.

I can also come on the 23rd, so if it's better for Peter and Dene we should have it then.


----------



## Florian (Dec 19, 2011)

MeetUp on Thursday
Josh, 10am
Florian, 11am
Ando, 2Pm
Cameron
Pete, later
Jason? How is your ATAR?
Zane?
Faz?


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 19, 2011)

Florian said:


> Jason? How is your ATAR?



He posted it in the accomplishment thread:



WTF2L? said:


> Got highschool results.
> 
> For Aussies: 96.75 ATAR
> For everyone else: Top 3.25% of the state



:tu


----------



## Florian (Dec 19, 2011)

That would be highest at my retarted school.
One guy got 96,25 with 50 in English.


----------



## unzuki (Dec 19, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY FAZ!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JasonK (Dec 19, 2011)

Florian said:


> That would be highest at my retarted school.
> One guy got 96,25 with 50 in English.


 
Lol, our dux got 99.40  50 in English is insane though...

Not sure if I'll be there on Thursday, I'd say about 50% at the moment.

Also, Happy Birthday Faz!


----------



## Dene (Dec 20, 2011)

Florian said:


> MeetUp on Thursday
> Josh, 10am
> Florian, 11am
> Ando, 2Pm
> ...


 
Nooooo, Fridayyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## kirtpro (Dec 20, 2011)

has anyone posted mini comp results yet?


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 20, 2011)

It's holidays for me, I'll be there.


----------



## Florian (Dec 20, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> It's holidays for me, I'll be there.


 
Thursday?


----------



## Petezorzz (Dec 20, 2011)

I can't come on Thursday, I finish at 1:15pm. And I get home at about 1:45pm. Takes about 1 hour to get there. So I wouldn't be there for long.
Maybe on Friday, I would be there for the whole day :]


----------



## Faz (Dec 20, 2011)

Lolol Florian. I can't come Thursday or Friday - sorry guys.


----------



## Florian (Dec 20, 2011)

Sry Dene, but Friday is bad for Josh and i'm preferring Thurday, too.
Can't you change something or wake up really early and finish everything in the morning?

MeetUp on Thursday
Josh, 10am
Florian, 11am
Ando, 2Pm
Cameron
Jason 50%
tim
TIM?
Zane?


@Mal I don't post in a "Speedcubing in Netherlands"-Thread that it's my Birthday.


----------



## Dene (Dec 20, 2011)

LMAO, we're moving house, it's going to take all day


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 20, 2011)

kirtpro said:


> has anyone posted mini comp results yet?


 
Stuff that 

Faz 8 OH single, 12 average, 5 2H single.
Cameron 2.02 average (need I list event?)
Other than that nothing interesting.


----------



## unzuki (Dec 20, 2011)

I'll be there on Thursday with my friends
anyone selling 5x5 or 3x3's?


----------



## Florian (Dec 20, 2011)

Finished modding tim's SS 5x5, turns good. I get like 1:35-1:45 on it. I would be 5 sec faster in average when it would be a black cube, thought.

When anybody else want to get their cube modified write me a PN and we make a deal.
Key skills:
ShengShou 5x5 (4x4, too because it's basically the same as the 5x5, i just never modified one)
Dayan 3x3's and 4x4's
For most other cubes i firstly would have to think about a mod.


----------



## Petezorzz (Dec 20, 2011)

I wrote you a PM Florian.


----------



## Dene (Dec 20, 2011)

Petezorzz said:


> I wrote you a PM Florian.


 
He will get a notification for that, and possibly an e-mail as well. There is no need to tell the entire forum.


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 20, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Cameron 2.02 average (need I list event?)


 
Video:


----------



## Florian (Dec 20, 2011)

Talk about my cube at start


----------



## SoLarisAU (Dec 20, 2011)

Dene said:


> Nooooo, Fridayyyyyyyyyyyyyy



Sorry Dene but i can't go on friday and we all know meet ups are all about me


----------



## andojay (Dec 21, 2011)

i can be there at like 3... it's cheaper parking..


----------



## Petezorzz (Dec 21, 2011)

Sorry Dene,
My mind was blanked D:

And yeah, I MIGHT make it tomorrow, not high chance though.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 21, 2011)

Sorry, I'll be absent.


----------



## Florian (Dec 21, 2011)

Josh is getting a haircut tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 21, 2011)

C***, thought tomorrow was Wednesday.
I probably won't be there, Florian, if it's done, bring it in case.
I vote for Friday.


----------



## Dene (Dec 21, 2011)

Yay, numbers are increasing for friday   . I'm not concerned, I'll probably be busy all Friday as well. Big football game on Friday night!


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 21, 2011)

So Thurday MC meetup is still on right?


----------



## Florian (Dec 21, 2011)

I'll be there tomorror.


----------



## unzuki (Dec 21, 2011)

SO is it on tomorow?


----------



## unzuki (Dec 21, 2011)

Florian said:


> I'll be there tomorror.


 
what time will u be there ?


----------



## Florian (Dec 21, 2011)

I go to the gym at 9, so i'll be at the MeetUp at 11. Josh will be there earlier, thought.


----------



## Florian (Dec 21, 2011)

ShengShou 4x4 is excactly the same as the 5x5.
Gonna make a sub-25 cube 
(48/53)*26.68=24.16



Tim Major said:


> C***, thought tomorrow was Wednesday.
> I probably won't be there, Florian, if it's done, bring it in case.
> I vote for Friday.


 
What is with your Cube? You better come.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 21, 2011)

k I'm awake, I'll be there.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 22, 2011)

Very fun meetup.

DYK
-Florian needs some more U, U' and U2.
-Me and Josh epic races.
-Sure was a $5 smoothie.
-Josh didn't have a haircut.
-Florian earned his lunch through modding.
-He tricked Kenny into giving him $10.
-We all have to go to Aachen Open!
-Ando was late D:<
-Dene was early D:<
-Josh needs some moar sleep.
-Josh got 1:56 5x5 :tu
-Too many non-cubers.
-Josh should compete, he must be the best in the world (a non-cuber raved about how amazing Josh is after he beat me by 2s at 5x5. Ofcourse, we went along with it.)
-Florian's 9 on camera had a great view of the timer!
-I got 12 12 12 12 12 11 15 8.93. Very low 12s, giving a low 12 average.
-Cameron also got a full step 8.93, he remembered a lot more of his solve than I did with mine...
-Cameron sub 2 a12?
-Ando hardly cubed, too busy stalking Florian on Facebook.
-Epic team BLD.

Not much to say but it was an enjoyable meetup.

Edit: Sune on left!


----------



## unzuki (Dec 22, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Very fun meetup.
> 
> DYK
> -Florian needs some more U, U' and U2.
> ...


 
WHAT!?!
BTW hows ur leg Tim


----------



## Petezorzz (Dec 22, 2011)

I wish I could of came. Sounds like you guys had fun. 
I will probably come to the next meetup on the holidays, hopefully there is another one!


----------



## Florian (Dec 23, 2011)

unzuki's ZhanChi is amazing now. Sadly it's white.
Got 11.88 avg12 and sub 9 single on it.
1. 8.94 L' U R U R U' F' D2 B L' F' B2 D U R D' L' R2 B' U R' B' F R2 B2 
y2
U' F x' z R B U2 z x' (5)
R U R' U' y R U' R'(7/12)
y U2 R' U' R U' R' U R (8/20)
y L' U L (3/23)
U2 R' U R U2 R' U R (8/31)
U2 R' U' F U R U' R' F' R (10/41)
U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' U (16/57) (11/52)

6.38tps/5.82tps


----------



## unzuki (Dec 23, 2011)

Florian said:


> unzuki's ZhanChi is amazing now. Sadly it's white.
> Got 11.88 avg12 and sub 9 single on it.
> 1. 8.94 L' U R U R U' F' D2 B L' F' B2 D U R D' L' R2 B' U R' B' F R2 B2
> y2
> ...


 
NOW U GOTTA TELL ME WHAT U DID TO IT!


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 23, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> -Cameron sub 2 a12?
> 
> -Epic team BLD.


 
-Nah, 2.00 and 2.02 (in different sessions.) 
-y y y2 G-perm starting with R' U' R was my PLL calling for one solve. 

I'll edit more of the video tonight. It will be pretty long, as it will have about 8 teamBLD fails and a 2-6 relay race in it, as well as 5 minutes of silent teamBLD.


----------



## Florian (Dec 23, 2011)

silent team-blind was funny but painful.



unzuki said:


> NOW U GOTTA TELL ME WHAT U DID TO IT!


business secret


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 23, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> -Nah, 2.00 and 2.02 (in different sessions.)
> -y y y2 G-perm starting with R' U' R was my PLL calling for one solve.
> 
> I'll edit more of the video tonight. It will be pretty long, as it will have about 8 teamBLD fails and a 2-6 relay race in it, as well as 5 minutes of silent teamBLD.


 
No it was more like U U y y y y y2 R' U' R gperm 
And it happened twice!


----------



## unzuki (Dec 23, 2011)

Florian said:


> silent team-blind was funny but painful.
> 
> 
> business secret


 
Can u mod my 4x4 too?
Thanks
Silent solve was funny lol g perm


----------



## Florian (Dec 24, 2011)

I love unzuki's 3x3 now.
Average of 12: 11.23
1. (8.88) R D2 L2 R2 B' L' B' D' L F' B D2 B2 U F' D2 F L' U L' U D' R' L' B2 
2. 10.30 F2 B R D' R2 L' B' R2 D R2 L' B' U' L' B' F U2 L F2 D' R F R B L 
3. 11.87 D F B2 L B D' F' R L D U' B' F' D2 R2 U2 F L2 R B2 F U R' U2 L' 
4. (14.18) D2 F B R2 B' D2 B2 U2 D B U' F U' F' B D R' F U' R2 L F D L' U' 
5. 11.11 U' B2 R' F' R' D2 L F2 U F L F' D2 R2 D' U' L R2 F2 B' U' L' B D F2 
6. 10.49 D' F' B' L F R2 U R' D' R F' D F B R2 L F D2 F B2 R L' F' L' U 
7. 12.88 L F' D' U R B2 U2 F' B R B2 D F' L F2 U B' D U2 B L R2 B' D' B2 
8. 12.29 L' D' B' F L' F B' D' B F2 L2 F2 B' D R2 U R U B2 R2 U B U R D 
9. 11.44 R2 D2 L D' F2 R2 L U R2 D2 U2 B2 F L' B' U' R2 L2 B2 U2 L' F2 U2 L2 B 
10. 10.29 D2 F B' D F' D R2 L' F R2 L D U2 L2 D2 U2 L R' F2 D2 F2 R' D2 U2 B' 
11. 10.46 B U' R' F2 L' U' L2 F' L U' F B L B' U B' D R2 D L D' L U' D2 L2 
12. 11.14 D' B' D' L R F' R' D R U R L' B D' B' D R B D2 F D' F' D' U' B' 

1. (8.88) R D2 L2 R2 B' L' B' D' L F' B D2 B2 U F' D2 F L' U L' U D' R' L' B2 
y' U' F R L2 U R U2 x2 (7)
Leftback-block, you , why', left-block (7)
you, why, right-join (4)
you, why, leftback-hop, you, leftback-block (8)
right-sexy, right-hop, you', right-join(11)
anti-sune(7)
you two, clockwise-you-perm, you' (13)
57/8.88=6.42tps


----------



## andyzhangdayu (Dec 24, 2011)

I love unzuki's 3x3 now.

It's my assembly.


----------



## SoLarisAU (Dec 27, 2011)

Merry Christmas people. Anyway just wondering if anyone wanted to have a meet up sometime this week before new years. Also If enough people RSVP i could have a little party in my backyard on new years. So if you aren't already doing something on new years or your doing something that you don't want to do or your sitting at home for new years then send me a text to 0414018244 (I live in Brighton for people who don't know) and say you'll be happy to come. I'll have food and drinks and stuff so all you need to bring is yourself and cubes if you want. Anyway hop e everyone have a good Christmas and a happy new year.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 27, 2011)

I'd come to the New Years thing if on, but going to the country in a few hours, probably returning home on 30th or so.


----------



## Dene (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm looking forward to sitting around and doing nothing on new years. Might go to bed before 12.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 27, 2011)

Cameron nice video. It seems your camera likes me, as I'm in every part of that video lol.
Mute my laughter or play music, even I was getting annoyed watching that


----------



## Florian (Dec 27, 2011)

What about a MeetUp on thursday?


----------



## Dene (Dec 27, 2011)

Why not on Saturday?


----------



## Florian (Dec 27, 2011)

Dene said:


> Why not on Saturday?


I have better stuff to do on New Years Eve. (no offence)

@Andrea i won the orange-shirt-bet


----------



## Dene (Dec 27, 2011)

Really? Nothing exciting happens until midnight, if you think it's really that exciting to watch the clock tick over another day.


----------



## JasonK (Dec 28, 2011)

So who would actually come to a meetup tomorrow? It would be the first one in a while that I'd be able to get to


----------



## unzuki (Dec 28, 2011)

I will go if florian is going cause i want my 3x3 back and i want him to mod my 4x4


----------



## Florian (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm not exactly sure i will be probably ready by 11.30 for the MeetUp.
Going to the gym approximatly 9-11 - might hang out with a friend after that, but don't think very long, so 13:00 latest.

Andrea?
Andy? Did the cubes arrived?
Cameron?
Dene?
Feliks?
Me
Jason
Josh?
Kenny
Nick?
tim?
TIM?
Peter?


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 28, 2011)

I'll stay home as I haven't bothered trying to organise a ride into the station. Neither parents will be home, and not sure what my brothers are doing. 

-Last I heard, Feliks is away and doesn't have internet access to respond.
[email protected]: TIM = Tim Major or TIM = Tim McMahon? Just curious.


----------



## unzuki (Dec 28, 2011)

ill go but is anyone staying till 4:15?
TIM u going?
ZANE U GOTTA COME!!!!!
FLORIAN ur going right?


----------



## unzuki (Dec 28, 2011)

Btw I'll bE there early if u wanna join me
Josh?


----------



## Petezorzz (Dec 28, 2011)

Not going, gotta go somewhere with mother


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 28, 2011)

Florian said:


> Cameron?


 
Yeah, I might as well go.


----------



## SoLarisAU (Dec 28, 2011)

I'll be there with Andrea probably from like 10 or something. But Andrea wants to go shopping so we might leave early and go.


----------



## Florian (Dec 28, 2011)

SoLarisAU said:


> I'll be there with Andrea probably from like 10 or something. But Andrea wants to go shopping so we might leave early and go.


 
When you're there at 10 i won't make you guys wait alone - going to the gym later.


----------



## unzuki (Dec 28, 2011)

Florian said:


> When you're there at 10 i won't make you guys wait alone - going to the gym later.



U done my cube yet?
Could u bring it Tomoz?


----------



## Florian (Dec 28, 2011)

unzuki said:


> U done my cube yet?
> Could u bring it Tomoz?


 
I already posted that i'm finished with it


----------



## Dene (Dec 28, 2011)

I might pop in later, depending on whether I need to do stuff or not.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 28, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> I'll stay home as I haven't bothered trying to organise a ride into the station. Neither parents will be home, and not sure what my brothers are doing.
> 
> -Last I heard, Feliks is away and doesn't have internet access to respond.
> [email protected]: TIM = Tim Major or TIM = Tim McMahon? Just curious.


 
TimMc=big Tim=TIM
Me=small Tim=tim

My guess.


----------



## Florian (Dec 29, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> TimMc=big Tim=TIM
> Me=small Tim=tim
> 
> My guess.


 
excactly!!


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 29, 2011)

Oh, that makes sense.


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 29, 2011)

At meetup:
Me and Jason got 1:59 silent teamBLD (less than half of Tim and Florian's time)
Me and Jason also got sub-30 teamBLD.  X-cross, and LL was F R U R' U' F' f R U R' U' f' then T-perm.
I got a 7.94 3x3 single (but not on video), with x-cross and 8-move LL.


----------



## JasonK (Dec 29, 2011)

DYK:

I really need a new pyraminx?
My 3x3 pops? A lot?
Florian's Z-perms attracted the attention of at least two groups of non-cubers?
A guy asked us if his son was serious when he said silicone spray was good for cubes?
I wanted to tell him to use WD-40 instead?
There's apparently a guy called Nicko who solves in 7 seconds?
Kenny needs to learn to clean up after himself when he leaves?
I can't explain how to solve a pyraminx?
Dene = good teacher?
Kenny thought you could do OLL/PLL on pyra?
Silent teamBLD is hilarious?
Cameron only finishes about 1/5 teamBLD attempts?
He also only does X-crosses when it's a bad case?
Florian doesn't know what's front hop and what's back hop? 
Cameron can (kind of) do BLD?
Me and Florian 36 second teamsolve with one hand each?
Florian sold a cube he got for free for $19?


----------



## Florian (Dec 29, 2011)

-When you get always get DNF?
-Or sub-30
-Cameron got sub-8
-I got 0.72 Z-Perm
-On Video i have only 0.75
-I actually didn't want to sell the cube, but yeah i couldn't say no.
-Not many people were there
-Kenny was there since 7am
-Kenny said about 5-12 people want me to mod there 3x3s
-$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

-Andy's order arrived! He wasn't there 
-sub-25 4x4 Cube


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 29, 2011)

WTF2L? said:


> Kenny thought you could do OLL/PLL on pyra?


 
You can.

And he only does X-crosses when it's *going* to be a bad solve.


----------



## Petezorzz (Dec 29, 2011)

Sounds like you guys had fun... again.

I'm definitely going to the next meetup  Unless something happens :S


----------



## Florian (Dec 29, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> You can.
> 
> And he only does X-crosses when it's *going* to be a bad solve.


 
It's the other way round.
It's going to be a bad solve when he is doing an x-cross


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 29, 2011)

Florian said:


> It's the other way round.
> It's going to be a bad solve when he is doing an x-cross


 
Me and Jason's sub-30 teamBLD had and x-cross, and so did my sub-8. Just sayin'.

Edit:


----------



## Florian (Dec 29, 2011)

@ Cameron what was your trick with like 3 Move Oll on red when it was an Oll on Yellow?


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 29, 2011)

Florian said:


> @ Cameron what was your trick with like 3 Move Oll on red when it was an Oll on Yellow?


 
To set up, do N-perm (the one that switches UR & UL and URB & ULF), then wide sune (r U R' U R U2 r'), then y'.

The OLL then is R' F R.


----------



## Florian (Dec 29, 2011)

Can you upload my Z-Perms somewhere pls?


----------



## Dene (Dec 29, 2011)

1:18 single, 1:27 avg 5, 1:30 avg 12 (counting 1:40   ).


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 29, 2011)

Woah, nice Dene :tu
Have you improved much, or was it just really good for you?


----------



## Dene (Dec 30, 2011)

It was long overdue, and could have been a lot better. I think I can 1:25~ avg 12 with the ability I have now, if I could be more consistent. Having a 20-30 3x3 really holds me back though, I consistently low1 redux.


----------



## Dene (Dec 30, 2011)

1:26.60 avg 12, 1:24.22 avg 5, 1:18.84 single

Counting 1:35 in the avg12


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 30, 2011)

Florian said:


> Can you upload my Z-Perms somewhere pls?


 
The 0.75 is in the meetup video.


----------



## Florian (Dec 30, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> The 0.75 is in the meetup video.


 
I want to upload the Z-Perms on my channel. like 5 of them


Lol, i didn't done any solves on my new SS4x4 at home, just started modding


----------



## andyzhangdayu (Dec 30, 2011)

Florian said:


> I want to upload the Z-Perms on my channel. like 5 of them
> 
> 
> Lol, i didn't done any solves on my new SS4x4 at home, just started modding


 

I've gotten my SS4, WitTwo and Lingyun II (awesome 3x3, faster than Zhanchi but hard to control)!


----------



## Florian (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy New Years guys!

Random spontanious MeetUp in 10 hours?


----------



## Dene (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm keen for a meetup, or otherwise I am going to be so bored today.


----------



## TimMc (Dec 31, 2011)

Yeah, I'm in.

Tim.


----------



## Dene (Jan 1, 2012)

Nevermind, MC is all closed today. So many disappointed shoppers here.


----------



## Florian (Jan 1, 2012)

I wouldn't have a chance to be there just woke up an hour ago  .






Video of the Fireworks


----------



## emrecay (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey. can anybody come to these meetups or..? Because i would reallu like to meet feliks and all the other cubers. Thanks


----------



## aronpm (Jan 2, 2012)

Yep, just show up whenever there's a meetup arranged.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 2, 2012)

Josh wants me to post about a meetup this Friday.
Me
Josh
Ando? etc.


----------



## Florian (Jan 2, 2012)

I might come


----------



## andyzhangdayu (Jan 2, 2012)

Andy


----------



## TimMc (Jan 2, 2012)

Yup


----------



## pappas (Jan 2, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> Josh wants me to post about a meetup this Friday.
> Me
> Josh
> Ando? etc.


 I want to but I'm not in Melbourne on Friday.


----------



## Florian (Jan 2, 2012)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> I want to but I'm not in Melbourne on Friday.


 
When would you have time?


----------



## pappas (Jan 2, 2012)

Florian said:


> When would you have time?


 
I'm really busy atm. I'll probs be able to come to a meetup after the 20th of January.


----------



## Florian (Jan 2, 2012)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> I'm really busy atm. I'll probs be able to come to a meetup after the 20th of January.



Damn, I'm busy after the 19th


----------



## Dene (Jan 2, 2012)

Not sure if I can do Friday or not.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 2, 2012)

Zane: any fires near your properties? Seems Geelong has had a pretty bad day.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 2, 2012)

I'll try to come to the next meetup, missed the last couple. 



Tim Major said:


> Zane: any fires near your properties? Seems Geelong has had a pretty bad day.


No fires around me.


----------



## unzuki (Jan 2, 2012)

idk right now ill get back too you on that
wait... this friday?


----------



## Florian (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## Florian (Jan 3, 2012)

Does anybody has my 4x4? Dayan+Mf8, Cubesmith-Sticker and logo, smooth and fast turning

Ok, so who is coming this Friday? Pls don't change, to Thursday or Sat, because i don't have time that days

Andrea
Andy
Cameron
Feliks?
Me
Josh
Kenny + other kiddies?
tim
TIM?
Zane

At Schnitz they have now a very big table would a perfect place for Factory-Solves, we would just need to ask if they could turn the light brighter.

I got 1:23.xx average of 5 on the train, but now at home i'm like 1:35-1:40.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 3, 2012)

Josh has your 4x4


----------



## Florian (Jan 3, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> Josh has your 4x4



@Josh Why didn't you told me?


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 3, 2012)

Florian said:


> @Josh Why didn't you told me?


 
It's "Why didn't you tell me?"
Gosh your English is appalling. It's almost as if it's not your first language 
Also he didn't know whose 4x4 it was. I thought it might be yours, but you hadn't complained.


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 3, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> Gosh your English is appalling. It's almost as if it's not your first language
> Also he didn't know *who's* 4x4 it was. I thought it might be yours, but you hadn't complained.


 
Lol. It should be whose.

Not sure if I can go to meetup yet, but probably.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 3, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> Lol. It should be whose.
> 
> Not sure if I can go to meetup yet, but probably.


 
It is whose, what are you talking about ;D


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 3, 2012)

Anyway, I can come to the meetup.


----------



## Florian (Jan 3, 2012)

How did you changed your mind in 15 minutes?


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 3, 2012)

Florian said:


> How did you changed your mind in 15 minutes?


 
"How did you change your mind in 15 minutes?"

You'll hate me now, but your English teacher will love me.


----------



## Florian (Jan 3, 2012)

I do this mistake always i did it in the post before, too.


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 3, 2012)

Florian said:


> How did you changed your mind in 15 minutes?


 
I asked my Mum if I could go to a meetup on Friday.


----------



## unzuki (Jan 4, 2012)

Yea i could probs go 
and a couple of kiddies will go with me


----------



## unzuki (Jan 4, 2012)

Florian said:


> At Schnitz they have now a very big table would a perfect place for Factory-Solves, we would just need to ask if they could turn the light brighter.
> 
> I got 1:23.xx average of 5 on the train, but now at home i'm like 1:35-1:40.



Waitt wherre are we meeting?????


----------



## Petezorzz (Jan 4, 2012)

I have no idea where Schnitz is :S


----------



## andojay (Jan 4, 2012)

Florian said:


> I do this mistake always i did it in the post before, too.



Leave Florian alone! *covers his eyes*

We understand what you mean


----------



## Florian (Jan 4, 2012)

Schitz is in the food court opposite from McDonalds.
In the morning we can look if the place is nice and if the lightning is not too bad and then we can still decide.

What time will the first be there?


----------



## Petezorzz (Jan 4, 2012)

I wish I could go. I asked my mum and shes got an appointment at 10:30. 
I was hoping to go to almost all the meetups over the holidays. Seems the days are just bad for me D:

I really HOPE that I can go to the next meetup after this one >.<


----------



## Florian (Jan 4, 2012)

Take the train


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 4, 2012)

unzuki said:


> Yea i could probs go
> and a couple of kiddies will go with me



Lol because they're the same age as me. 



Florian said:


> What time will the first be there?


 
Kenny might be there at 7 again.  I usually get there 12-12:30, so probably not me.


----------



## Petezorzz (Jan 4, 2012)

Florian said:


> Take the train


 
That's what I usually take. My mum doesn't let me go by myself :S
But I tell her I'm a big boy now


----------



## Florian (Jan 4, 2012)

Which line do you take?


----------



## Petezorzz (Jan 4, 2012)

Well. My mum usually drives me to Footscray and we take the train directly to Melbourne Central.


----------



## unzuki (Jan 4, 2012)

Petezorzz said:


> Well. My mum usually drives me to Footscray and we take the train directly to Melbourne Central.



LOL ill be there at 7 again because thats the only way i can get there
if i get bored ill just take another train to Ivanhoe and pick up my KIDDIES and go with them instead of meeting them there

what time does the meet up start

Btw Im probs bringing alot of KIDDIES (3-6)

@Cameron 
U might be the same age as me and my KIDDIES but ur way taller then all of them 
im probs the tallest out of all of them


----------



## Florian (Jan 4, 2012)

I come shortly before 11 or at 9


----------



## unzuki (Jan 4, 2012)

Florian said:


> I come shortly before 11 or at 9


 
COME AT 9!!!!!!!!
Id rather wait 2 hours then 4


----------



## Dene (Jan 4, 2012)

I'll find out tomorrow whether I can come or not. If I can I will be there 10-11 probably.


----------



## Florian (Jan 4, 2012)

We should all bring camera+tripod to look more famous


----------



## Dene (Jan 5, 2012)

Ok I can't come tomorrow sorry guys. See y'all another time.


----------



## unzuki (Jan 5, 2012)

Florian said:


> We should all bring camera+tripod to look more famous


 
YEA
remember to bring the modded 4x4 for me


----------



## Dene (Jan 5, 2012)

I can see how much you all care so deeply about my absence. Hmph


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 5, 2012)

Noooooo Dene. 

I'm getting there usual time ~11:50, and will leave early (4:20-4:25).


----------



## Florian (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm still thinking about what special thing i should get for lunch this time.


----------



## andojay (Jan 5, 2012)

cheese cake. and Andrea will eat it with you


----------



## Dene (Jan 5, 2012)

Zane_C said:


> Noooooo Dene.


 
<3


----------



## Florian (Jan 6, 2012)

24.xx and 26.xx in a row from tim and me. (me calling)

24.xx

D' F D'

Andrea

y2 Cameron

y Josh

y2 Florian

Flower

y' V-Perm

I don't know tim's execution for each case, but it was 58 moves.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 6, 2012)

24.50 and 26.59


----------



## SoLarisAU (Jan 6, 2012)

Just filmed a review of ling2 3x3, SS - 4x4, 5x5 & 6x6. Also got a sub 20 avg on film with one roll. Videos will be up tomorrow.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 6, 2012)

on citydushbags or SolarisAU?


----------



## Florian (Jan 6, 2012)

List of New TeamBld shortcuts:
Algorithm is the SetUp:

F2L:
Andrea: R U2 R' y' R' U' R y
tim: R U' R' H-Perm
Cameron: R U' R2 U R
Josh: R U' R' U R U2 R'
Feliks: y' R' U R U2 y R U R'
Florian: R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R'
Sexy Trigger: R U' R' U' R U R'
Kenny: R U' R' U' R U R' U2 R U' R'
Zane: R U' R' U R U2 R' U R U' R'
Beginner right: y L' U L U y' R U' R'
Oh dam: R U R' U' R U' R'
Oh ****: R U R' U' R U2 R'
Kirt: R U R' U2 R U2 R'
Luke: R U' R' U' R U' R'
Cookie: R U R' U' R U R'
Double Sexy: R U' R' U R U' R' 
Edgle flipped in place: R U2 R' U R U2 R' U y' R' U' R y
SledgeHammer: (algorithm) R' F R F'
Dene: (algorithm) F R' F' R
Jason: y' R' U R y U' R U' R'

OLL-SetUps:
X-OLL: r' R U R U R' U' r2 R2' U R U' r'
H-OLL: r U R' U' M U R U' R'
Start of Sune double sledge: F R' F' R U2 F R' F' R U' R U' R'
Right hop double sledge: F R' F' R U2 F R' F' R R U2 R'
Right hop end of H: r U R' U' M U2 F R' F' R R U2 R'
VeryBad-Case: r U R U' r' F R' U R U' R' F'
Good-C: R' U' F R' F' R U R 
Bad-C: F U R' U' R' F' R U R2 U' R'


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 6, 2012)

nono it's Zanedad right and Zanedad left.
Also you solve lots of these differently to me.

Edit: How many times do I have to tell you, it's sexy trigger *case*!
Also you messed up a few of the setups.


----------



## JasonK (Jan 6, 2012)

Those teambld codes are brilliant


----------



## Florian (Jan 6, 2012)

Kirt: R U R' U2 R U2 R'
Luke: R U' R' U' R U' R'

i didn't messed up the Set-Ups


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh ya you missed cookie.


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 6, 2012)

Florian said:


> 24.xx and 26.xx in a row from tim and me. (me calling)


 
Waaaaaaaat, I give up teamBLD now. I'm still the fastest silent teamBLD caller though. 



Florian said:


> List of New TeamBld shortcuts:
> Algorithm is the SetUp:
> 
> Cameron: R U' R2 U R



I think it should be R U' R2 U*'* R



Florian said:


> Cookie: R U' R' U R U' R' U



That is to solve, setup is R U R' U' R U R'.


----------



## unzuki (Jan 7, 2012)

i poped my shengshou 4x4 and i dont know how to put it back T-T
HELP


----------



## JasonK (Jan 7, 2012)

So many deleted posts... :S


----------



## aronpm (Jan 7, 2012)

WTF2L? said:


> So many deleted posts... :S


Perhaps some people shouldn't spam the thread with off-topic nonsense, and childish name-calling complaints when that spam gets deleted.


----------



## Petezorzz (Jan 7, 2012)

Anyone up for a meetup next week sometime?


----------



## Florian (Jan 7, 2012)

I wanna have one before the 19th


----------



## TimMc (Jan 7, 2012)

aronpm said:


> Perhaps some people shouldn't spam the thread with off-topic nonsense, and childish name-calling complaints when that spam gets deleted.


 
It seems like he was provoked when his original post, related to pll skips, was deleted by a mod. That post seemed on topic given that he's currently living in Melbourne and was talking about cubing.

Anyway, it looks like we'll try to have a competition in late February. MSO2012. We're just looking for a suitable air conditioned venue. Can anyone recommend one?

Tim.


----------



## Florian (Jan 7, 2012)

TimMc said:


> It seems like he was provoked when his original post, related to pll skips, was deleted by a mod. That post seemed on topic given that he's currently living in Melbourne and was talking about cubing.
> 
> Anyway, it looks like we'll try to have a competition in late February. MSO2012. We're just looking for a suitable air conditioned venue. Can anyone recommend one?
> 
> Tim.


 
Look for a conference room.


I added some codes for TeamBlind, we have 30 now.


----------



## pappas (Jan 7, 2012)

1:25.92 5x5 average of 12, part of an avg of 100 I did over 5 days. Have a nice one beating this Dene and Florian.  Also I can't come to the meetup next week cos I will be in Adelaide.


----------



## Florian (Jan 7, 2012)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> 1:25.92 5x5 average of 12, part of an avg of 100 I did over 5 days. Have a nice one beating this Dene and Florian.  Also I can't come to the meetup next week cos I will be in Adelaide.


 
I need to finish some homework, then i will start.


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 7, 2012)

TimMc said:


> Anyway, it looks like we'll try to have a competition in late February. MSO2012. We're just looking for a suitable air conditioned venue. Can anyone recommend one?
> 
> Tim.


 
What's the air conditioning like in the Telstra venue you were talking about for Australian Nationals? Is it available?

Also, would you/someone be able to PM me the scorecard image or upload it somewhere? I think I know a way to use excel to automatically put people's names and rounds in them to save time writing out each scorecard.


----------



## Petezorzz (Jan 7, 2012)

I just figured out I will miss out on 1 day of Aus Nats, because I have soccer on a Sunday. Almost every week. I wouldn't be able to go to meetups on Sunday, or any other comps on Sunday either. Unless my match is early and the comp is late, which is probably not likely :S

Just thought I had to say it here


----------



## Florian (Jan 7, 2012)

Petezorzz said:


> I just figured out I will miss out on 1 day of Aus Nats, because I have soccer on a Sunday. Almost every week. I wouldn't be able to go to meetups on Sunday, or any other comps on Sunday either. Unless my match is early and the comp is late, which is probably not likely :S
> 
> Just thought I had to say it here


 
Last AusNats we had the Finals on the Sunday so you wouldn't miss out


----------



## Petezorzz (Jan 7, 2012)

Florian said:


> Last AusNats we had the Finals on the Sunday so you wouldn't miss out


Looooool. Great one. What day do you want to have a meetup this week? :]


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 8, 2012)

Does anyone here know if I left my blindfold behind?


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 8, 2012)

Florian has it.


----------



## TimMc (Jan 8, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> What's the air conditioning like in the Telstra venue you were talking about for Australian Nationals? Is it available?
> 
> Also, would you/someone be able to PM me the scorecard image or upload it somewhere? I think I know a way to use excel to automatically put people's names and rounds in them to save time writing out each scorecard.


 
Not sure about the venue.

I've made a Word template with mail merge and Excel. It's just a matter of using it.

Tim.


----------



## andojay (Jan 8, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> Florian has it.


 
Florian always picks up everyone's stuff. 


Meet up this week? 
either wednesday/friday/saturday are good with me.


----------



## Florian (Jan 8, 2012)

Zane_C said:


> Does anyone here know if I left my blindfold behind?


 
I'm the nice guy who cleans up after you guys.

I don't know when I would have time, the only days i planned ahead for the next weeks is the 17th and next weekend (basically Sunday but maybe Sat too)


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks Florian.



andojay said:


> Meet up this week?
> either wednesday/friday/saturday are good with me.


If I decided to go, Saturday would probably suit me most.


----------



## Florian (Jan 9, 2012)

4x4 modding yay!


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 9, 2012)

I can do Friday or Saturday.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 9, 2012)

Can we do Friday so I can get out of something?


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 10, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> Can we do Friday so I can get out of something?


 
Works for me. Also, I think we should look at the big table Florian was talking about before. For stuff like Factory solves, 1 big table is much more convenient than a few smaller ones.


----------



## Petezorzz (Jan 10, 2012)

I think I will make it this Friday. Doesn't look like I'm doing anything too important 

Btw, can someone explain to me what factory solves are? :S


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 10, 2012)

Petezorzz said:


> Btw, can someone explain to me what factory solves are? :S


'Factory solving' is when x amount of people attempt to solve x amount of cubes cooperatively, step-by-step. If 3 people were involved in factory solving, there would be 3 cubes. Everyone commences at the same time and begins by solving the cross, each cube is then passed to the next person, who solves the first F2L pair... etc. 

So each individual participating in a factory solve will/should solve: cross > F2L#1 > F2L#2 > F2L#3 > F2L#4 > OLL > PLL. 

I personally don't find it that fun and think it's overrated.


----------



## Florian (Jan 10, 2012)

The table is good without factory solves, too.

So it's Friday at the big table at Schnitz in the opposite of McDonalds


----------



## SoLarisAU (Jan 10, 2012)

I'll be there early in the morning. So the large table on the inside of the glass thingos?


----------



## Florian (Jan 10, 2012)

Next to the Mexican thing and schnitz


----------



## SoLarisAU (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok. If i'm in the wrong spot we can move i guess. What time are people going to get there? I'll get there around 10ish


----------



## unzuki (Jan 10, 2012)

If I go can some helP me fix my ss4x4?
I sanded it and then put it back together and now it's crap
Help!!


----------



## Florian (Jan 10, 2012)

Upload some pictures of the pieces


----------



## Petezorzz (Jan 10, 2012)

So, who is coming down this Friday?


----------



## unzuki (Jan 11, 2012)

Florian said:


> Upload some pictures of the pieces


 
Ill be there around 12 and ill bringg the cube itself along


----------



## Florian (Jan 11, 2012)

SoLarisAU said:


> Ok. If i'm in the wrong spot we can move i guess. What time are people going to get there? I'll get there around 10ish


 
I don't think you can go to the wrong spot, there are only 2 big tables in the food court one at cupcake central and one at schnitz.

I'll come like the last times after gym


----------



## SoLarisAU (Jan 11, 2012)

Andrea and myself will be there


----------



## Florian (Jan 11, 2012)

Anyone wants to join me?
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?34655-My-Tips-for-Becoming-Color-Neutral


----------



## Petezorzz (Jan 11, 2012)

@Florian

I've already begun this. Friday will be my fourth day of yellow. 
And then, I will do green. :')


----------



## JasonK (Jan 11, 2012)

CN is overrated  I'm happy with W/Y.


----------



## Florian (Jan 12, 2012)

I cleaned and lubed my 5x5. It's feels kinda crappy, but it's actually better than before.

First average of was 1:29(with 1:18 single) and i my first try on PLL-Attack was 53.xx


----------



## SoLarisAU (Jan 12, 2012)

I was thinking about trying to go colour neutral. I guess i might take it up if more people who arent are willing too.


----------



## Florian (Jan 12, 2012)

1. 1:11.88 u2 d2 f' B' L B L2 D' d' U' f B l u' B2 D' R2 f' B' R d2 R' u2 L' U2 F R' B F' L u2 D' F' u2 l f D' U' R2 L' f U F' R' F' d f2 d' b2 D2 r2 l' d D2 r2 f D b' F' U2 

WTF the cube is so awesome now. Finished Redux at 56. 16sec 3x3 part with F-Perm


----------



## SoLarisAU (Jan 12, 2012)

I think instead of doing set days i think i'll just practise one colour which isnt white or yellow until that colour is sub 25 then move on to the next colour.


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 12, 2012)

Florian said:


> Anyone wants to join me?
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?34655-My-Tips-for-Becoming-Color-Neutral


 
Lol. I'm already CN. 

Looking forward to tomorrow. Big table should be better, and I should be less tired than before. Also, I'm thinking of making a new intro or something to make my videos more interesting, right now they are kind of boring. Any ideas? For intro, I was thinking of having a time lapse of the meetup in the background, while having cubes in the foreground spelling out Speedcubing in Melbourne. I could even do stop motion and make them turn 1/2 moves into positions spelling it out.


----------



## Petezorzz (Jan 12, 2012)

We could make 'Speedcubing in Melbourne' with cubes. As in; turn the cube so it has a letter on it. 
But I guess that would be pretty short. That's all I got in mind :S 
Yeah, pretty stupid xD


----------



## SoLarisAU (Jan 12, 2012)

Its not stupid. I don't see anyone else suggesting ideas (including myself). Don't me so quick to shoot your idea down. Damn you Cameron with your cnness and whatnot. I'm getting pretty good with blue cross i avg about 27 secs so far and I've only been trying for the pass 2 to 3 hours


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 12, 2012)

Petezorzz said:


> We could make 'Speedcubing in Melbourne' with cubes. As in; turn the cube so it has a letter on it.
> But I guess that would be pretty short. That's all I got in mind :S
> Yeah, pretty stupid xD


 
Maybe set the camera up with 40 cubes face up on blue (just cos) and then have a time lapse of us writing speedcubing in melbourne in yellow with the blue background. Just in case we do something like this, everyone bring lots of black cubes


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 12, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> Maybe set the camera up with 40 cubes face up on blue (just cos) and then have a time lapse of us writing speedcubing in melbourne in yellow with the blue background. Just in case we do something like this, everyone bring lots of black cubes


 
This could be a good idea. I'm just thinking how long it would take... 'Speedcubing' is 11 letters, and 'Speedcubing in Melbourne' would take up 3 lines, so 11x3=33 cubes. At worlds we made a picture using almost 200 cubes in 40 minutes with 3 people. So 33 cubes with 3 people would take about 6 minutes, and with 9 people it should only take 2 = 120 seconds, which sped up 10x would only be 12 seconds. If there was enough cubes, we could do more. Maybe we could put a border around it, so 13x5 = 65 cubes, approx 24 seconds when sped up. It just depends how many cubes everyone brings.

Edit: Although some letters (like E) take up more than 1 cube, so this would make it difficult.


----------



## Petezorzz (Jan 12, 2012)

I wish I had black cubes >.< 

Does anyone want to do anything interesting?
A lot of the time it's quite boring for me 

Maybe some team stuff? ^.^


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 12, 2012)

Petezorzz said:


> Does anyone want to do anything interesting?
> A lot of the time it's quite boring for me
> 
> Maybe some team stuff? ^.^



Well there's:
TeamBLD
2 people calling for 1 solver teamBLD, one step at a time
2 people calling for 1 solver teamBLD, one move at a time
1 person calling for 2 solvers teamBLD, one move at a time
1 person calling for 2 solvers teamBLD, one step at a time
Factory solving (1 step at a time)
Factory solving (1 move at a time)
Teamsolve (1 move at a time)
Teamstep (1 step at a time)
1 hand each solving

Just some ideas.


----------



## Petezorzz (Jan 12, 2012)

Sounds good. Now I need a partner or a group


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 12, 2012)

Sorry guys, I'll miss this one.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 12, 2012)

Zane_C said:


> Sorry guys, I'll miss this one.


 
Oh well, you dissed factory solves. You're not welcome here D:<


----------



## aronpm (Jan 12, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> Oh well, you dissed factory solves. You're not welcome here D:<


 
To be fair, they are pretty boring.


----------



## Petezorzz (Jan 12, 2012)

Will we have like a whole group factory solve? Maybe not all of us. But it would be interesting.
Hope I'm not bothering anyone with so many questions D:


----------



## andyzhangdayu (Jan 12, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> Maybe set the camera up with 40 cubes face up on blue (just cos) and then have a time lapse of us writing speedcubing in melbourne in yellow with the blue background. Just in case we do something like this, everyone bring lots of black cubes


What about green background with yellow letters? It's socceroo jersey color.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 12, 2012)

andyzhangdayu said:


> What about green background with yellow letters? It's socceroo jersey color.


 
Those colours I picked had no motive behind, so whatever you guys want.

@Florian: My 5x5 is **** now, fix it please


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 12, 2012)

andyzhangdayu said:


> What about green background with yellow letters? It's socceroo jersey color.


 
What's a jersey?


----------



## andyzhangdayu (Jan 12, 2012)

fazdad said:


> What's a jersey?


 What do you call the shirt that a soccer player wears during a match?


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 12, 2012)

Oooo I like this game.

What's a match? 

(ps I don't know what David is going on about, jersey is perfectly acceptable).


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 13, 2012)

I understood jersey to be the USA definition. I would just call it a soccer top. (or football top if you really want to sideline AFL/NRL).


----------



## andyzhangdayu (Jan 13, 2012)

fazdad said:


> I understood jersey to be the USA definition. I would just call it a soccer top. (or football top if you really want to sideline AFL/NRL).


I'll call it soccer top next time. Sorry, I am not aussie. Don't ask me what Aussie is next time please. 
People call this "maillot" in France and "球衫" in China.


----------



## unzuki (Jan 13, 2012)

@Tim Major
Soz bout the kick 
u sort of went off then


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 13, 2012)

andyzhangdayu said:


> I'll call it soccer top next time. Sorry, I am not aussie. Don't ask me what Aussie is next time please.
> People call this "maillot" in France and "球衫" in China.



I did put a smiley in my original comment. You can call it what you like...


----------



## andyzhangdayu (Jan 13, 2012)

fazdad said:


> I did put a smiley in my original comment. You can call it what you like...


I didn't take it seriously, I just thought I used the wrong word. My reply was kind of joking as well. I just don't use that small face thing very often and make people confused. I was not un-happy with that at all.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jan 15, 2012)

not that i'll be attending, but why isn't there an MSO 2012?


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 15, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> not that i'll be attending, but why isn't there an MSO 2012?


 
From earlier in this thread:



TimMc said:


> Anyway, it looks like we'll try to have a competition in late February. MSO2012. We're just looking for a suitable air conditioned venue. Can anyone recommend one?
> 
> Tim.



So there probably will be.


----------



## Dene (Jan 15, 2012)

Tim is not going to book a venue and at this stage no one else has taken the initiative. Someone has two more weeks to book a venue or it won't happen.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jan 15, 2012)

May i ask what happened to the spiritual center at RMIT?


----------



## Dene (Jan 15, 2012)

It still doesn't have aircon.


----------



## Florian (Jan 15, 2012)

We don't need aircon for Melbourne Summer.
Last year it was 25° max (3° more than CubeDay) and 17° average (1°less than cubeday) on the 25th Feb.


----------



## Dene (Jan 15, 2012)

Last year? You weren't there last year. It was 35-40 degrees. Of course that was in January, but still.


----------



## Florian (Jan 15, 2012)

Dene said:


> Last year? You weren't there last year. It was 35-40 degrees. Of course that was in January, but still.


 
I'm talking about 25th, the day on which we probably have the comp.

http://www.wunderground.com/history...tml?req_city=NA&req_state=NA&req_statename=NA


----------



## Dene (Jan 15, 2012)

It's impossible to say what the weather will be like 6 weeks from now. It could be insanely hot, it could be freezing cold. Anyway, Tim decided ages ago that he wouldn't do the spiritual centre for MSO again.


----------



## Faz (Jan 16, 2012)

Andrea said she's waiting on an email - I'm assuming it'll be the cafeteria again.


----------



## Florian (Jan 16, 2012)

fazrulz said:


> I'm assuming it'll be the cafeteria again.


 
Yay!


----------



## cubelover111 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey guys i know i am not from Melbourne or even Australia but i would like to know if there would be any competition between june to august as i may visit australia in that period


----------



## Dene (Jan 16, 2012)

Melbourne Winter Open will probably be in July


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 18, 2012)

DYK: Last meetup.

-Florian wanted to name a case "sexy Feliks".

Can't think of anything else that needs a mention. Oh ya, Florian, upload the awesome factory solve races 
I do not care which venue, spiritual centre would do fine. It's hot, but imo hot = good for cubing, and it was never unbearable.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 18, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> I do not care which venue, spiritual centre would do fine. It's hot, but imo hot = good for cubing, and it was never unbearable.


 
are you serious

it was like death


----------



## Florian (Jan 18, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> DYK: Last meetup.
> 
> -Florian wanted to name a case "sexy Feliks".



It's sexy move and then Feliks, so sexy-Feliks.

R U R' U' (Sexy Move) R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R (Feliks)

Zane is actually Sexy Josh


----------



## Florian (Jan 18, 2012)

You don't mind if i just put the scenes without editing right?


----------



## SoLarisAU (Jan 18, 2012)

If we want to fix Cameron's intro to meet ups i can bring 28 3x3's cause i'm getting 10 more 3x3's in the mail and i found quite a few good cubes that i used to use. They should be here next week Wednesday so any time after that.


----------



## Florian (Jan 18, 2012)

Uploading
Why 10 3x3's?


----------



## SoLarisAU (Jan 18, 2012)

Because i'm getting to of each red, green, blue, yellow and orange zhan chi's just to switch it up because the normal colours you see are black or white.


----------



## Florian (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Ardall (Jan 18, 2012)

Well these guys are really amazing. Thanks to share this video Florian. what's this place?


----------



## Florian (Jan 18, 2012)

Melbourne Central, behind Schnitz and the Mexican thing.
Are you from Melbourne?

P.S. I'm the guy at the right back


----------



## andojay (Jan 19, 2012)

god, i'm so loud lmao 
it's was fun. i do like that table


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 19, 2012)

That was the best part of the meetup 



Florian said:


> You don't mind if i just put the scenes without editing right?


 
Um... that *was* edited?


----------



## unzuki (Jan 19, 2012)

Any Meet ups coming up?


----------



## andojay (Jan 22, 2012)

unzuki said:


> Any Meet ups coming up?



Meet up sometime this week? (except Wednesday)


----------



## JasonK (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm free all week except Wednesday - meetup would be awesome


----------



## Dene (Jan 22, 2012)

Sundayyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## andojay (Jan 22, 2012)

Friday?


----------



## unzuki (Jan 22, 2012)

andojay said:


> Friday?


cant go cause of bball tournament


----------



## Dene (Jan 22, 2012)

Actually Thursday is a public holiday, so I can be there until 4 when the game is on.


----------



## SoLarisAU (Jan 23, 2012)

Thursday looks good i'm booked on both wednesday and friday


----------



## Petezorzz (Jan 23, 2012)

Anyone wanna come State library tomorrow? 10am for about 2 hours. My brother is going to RMIT and might leave me at the library!

Or maybe we could cube in Melbourne Central. Whatever works.


----------



## unzuki (Jan 24, 2012)

Dene said:


> Actually Thursday is a public holiday, so I can be there until 4 when the game is on.


 
its the public holiday on Friday? cause Australia day?
26th right?


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 24, 2012)

Thursday suits me.


----------



## SoLarisAU (Jan 24, 2012)

So thursday cube meet at Melbourne central. 

Also just letting you kids know that Melbourne summer open is going to be on the 25th of Feb the events are as follows: 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, One-Handed, Pyraminx, Magic, Master Magic.

It will be in RMIT's Caf(without stage) Hope to see you there.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jan 24, 2012)

SoLarisAU said:


> So thursday cube meet at Melbourne central.
> 
> Also just letting you kids know that Melbourne summer open is going to be on the 25th of Feb the events are as follows: 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, One-Handed, Pyraminx, Magic, Master Magic.
> 
> It will be in RMIT's Caf(without stage) Hope to see you there.


only one day?


----------



## Faz (Jan 24, 2012)

SoLarisAU said:


> So thursday cube meet at Melbourne central.
> 
> Also just letting you kids know that Melbourne summer open is going to be on the 25th of Feb the events are as follows: 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, One-Handed, Pyraminx, Magic, Master Magic.
> 
> It will be in RMIT's Caf(without stage) Hope to see you there.


 
I might come Thursday, depends.

And if it's on the 25th, don't you need to announce it by tomorrow?


----------



## Dene (Jan 24, 2012)

unzuki said:


> its the public holiday on Friday? cause Australia day?
> 26th right?


 
Australia Day is on Thursday the 26th of January.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 24, 2012)

fazrulz said:


> I might come Thursday, depends.
> 
> And if it's on the 25th, don't you need to announce it by tomorrow?


 
Nope, it "should" be announced a month prior.
Anyway he kind of just did announce it. The reason that rule is in place is so people don't make private unannounced competitions, as it is unfair (apparently).

Anyway I like the format. Only thing I'd change is Magic and Master Magic to 3BLD. Most of the people who like magic (ie: 10 year olds) don't help out, but people like Zane, Jason, etc. who like BLD do. I think events should be chosen based on helpers' preferences, as we need to encourage more people to help.


----------



## JasonK (Jan 24, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> Anyway I like the format. Only thing I'd change is Magic and Master Magic to 3BLD. Most of the people who like magic (ie: 10 year olds) don't help out, but people like Zane, Jason, etc. who like BLD do. I think events should be chosen based on helpers' preferences, as we need to encourage more people to help.



Yes please 

Should be able to come to this one, unless something ridiculous comes up between now and the 25th


----------



## aronpm (Jan 24, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> Anyway he kind of just did announce it. The reason that rule is in place is so people don't make private unannounced competitions, as it is unfair (apparently).


 
Announced _officially_ on the WCA website. And I don't understand "(apparently)", because having private unannounced competitions _is_ unfair.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 24, 2012)

aronpm said:


> Announced _officially_ on the WCA website. And I don't understand "(apparently)", because having private unannounced competitions _is_ unfair.


 
"kind of announced".
He told a reasonable amount of the community, and word will spread. Now people know and can plan around it.
And in hindsight I realise it was stupid of me to say apparently.


----------



## unzuki (Jan 24, 2012)

SoLarisAU said:


> So thursday cube meet at Melbourne central.
> 
> Also just letting you kids know that Melbourne summer open is going to be on the 25th of Feb the events are as follows: 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, One-Handed, Pyraminx, Magic, Master Magic.
> 
> It will be in RMIT's Caf(without stage) Hope to see you there.


When are registration open??
WHO U CALLING KID?


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 24, 2012)

unzuki said:


> When are registration open??
> WHO U CALLING KID?


 
Josh is 18. He has every right to call us kids.


----------



## SoLarisAU (Jan 24, 2012)

The reason behind me posting it on the forums is to inform people who don't go on speedcubing.com.au all the time. Also as Tim said i'm making people aware to keep that date open as there will be a comp in a month and if you don't turn up to meet ups how will you know. I have every right to call you kids because most of you are younger than me anyway. 

Also v-cube came out with there new cube. Its just like the V2. There is a non-pillowed and a pillowed 3x3 from v-cube. I personally think that this was a bad move as Dayan has already stolen the market for 3x3. They should fix there 5 to 7 range.

What time are people getting to the city on thursday??


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm sick of my house, I'll be there at 11.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jan 25, 2012)

@ Josh: People who already have 5-7 V-cubes would most probably be getting the new V3 cos they would want it for collection.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Jan 25, 2012)

i hope i can come to MSO fingers crossed ill find out tomorrow night if i can fingers crossed


----------



## JasonK (Jan 25, 2012)

I'll probably be around tomorrow from 12ish. Where's the new meetup spot? (assuming you're using the same one as the last meet)

EDIT: Never mind, won't be coming. Somehow didn't realise it was Australia day...


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 25, 2012)

I'll come.


----------



## andyzhangdayu (Jan 25, 2012)

I'll be there.


----------



## SoLarisAU (Jan 25, 2012)

Heading there now cause i can't sleep


----------



## Dene (Jan 25, 2012)

Oh cool, I'll come as soon as I'm ready then. Be there in about an hour or so.


----------



## Florian (Jan 27, 2012)

Just came back from Tasmania i didn't had internet acces for the last 7 days and only on 2 days i had mobile coverage - that tortured me

and i didn't had a cube



Tim Major said:


> That was the best part of the meetup
> 
> 
> 
> Um... that *was* edited?


 
It was just the scenes put together i don't think that's editing



unzuki said:


> When are registration open??
> WHO U CALLING KID?


 
How old are you?


----------



## unzuki (Jan 29, 2012)

How old are you?[/QUOTE]



13, like Cameron
y?


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 29, 2012)

unzuki said:


> 13, like Cameron


 
I will be 14 next month. 

I just saw Zane on an ad for Swisse teen.  Good job Zane. :tu


----------



## Dene (Jan 29, 2012)

Whowut?


----------



## unzuki (Jan 30, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> I will be 14 next month.
> 
> I just saw Zane on an ad for Swisse teen.  Good job Zane. :tu


 
I'll be 14 too in a couple of months too

Swisse teen?


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jan 30, 2012)

unzuki said:


> I'll be 14 too in a couple of months too
> 
> Swisse teen?


 
it's a vitamin for teens


----------



## unzuki (Jan 30, 2012)

Dw i saw the article
http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/mo...hile-blindfolded/story-fn7x8me2-1226123174603


----------



## JasonK (Jan 30, 2012)

unzuki said:


> Dw i saw the article
> http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/mo...hile-blindfolded/story-fn7x8me2-1226123174603


 "IF you haven't seen Zane Carney tame a Rubik's Cube, don't worry. He hasn't either."

I lol'd


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 30, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> I will be 14 next month.
> 
> I just saw Zane on an ad for Swisse teen.  Good job Zane. :tu


Lol thanks, they wanted someone to solve a Rubik's cube for an ad during young talent time. So I did one BLD.

EDIT: @Kenny, that was from last year.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 30, 2012)

unzuki said:


> Dw i saw the article
> http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/mo...hile-blindfolded/story-fn7x8me2-1226123174603


 
That's an old article


----------



## TimMc (Jan 30, 2012)

Any meetups coming up?


----------



## unzuki (Jan 31, 2012)

TimMc said:


> Any meetups coming up?


 
Saturday?


----------



## unzuki (Jan 31, 2012)

or friday?


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 31, 2012)

unzuki said:


> or friday?


 
I start school on Thursday, going to the country on the weekend.
So tomorrow is the only option.


----------



## unzuki (Feb 2, 2012)

saturday!?


----------



## SoLarisAU (Feb 5, 2012)

I saw Zane on TV a few days ago. Twas cool bro.


----------



## Dene (Feb 5, 2012)

orly? what was all that about?


----------



## aronpm (Feb 5, 2012)

Dene said:


> orly? what was all that about?





RCTACameron said:


> I just saw Zane on an ad for Swisse teen.  Good job Zane. :tu


 


Dene said:


> Whowut?



>_>


----------



## SoLarisAU (Feb 5, 2012)

Swisse ad and zane was explain it and whatnot and then he solve a cube blindfolded and i was all like OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## mhmh (Feb 5, 2012)

Wow, that's awesome, do you know what channel it was on? Or does someone have a link to the video, I'd very much like to see it.


----------



## SoLarisAU (Feb 5, 2012)

I think it was on either channel 7 or channel 10


----------



## TimMc (Feb 5, 2012)

Venue confirmed? >.>


----------



## Dene (Feb 5, 2012)

aronpm said:


> >_>


 
He could have been talking about anything! Zane is our new celebrity.


----------



## unzuki (Feb 5, 2012)

mhmh said:


> Wow, that's awesome, do you know what channel it was on? Or does someone have a link to the video, I'd very much like to see it.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqz7EYiluc0 
here u go 
THIS KID HAS GOT SOME TALENT!


----------



## kirtpro (Feb 5, 2012)

mom showed me the zane vid on youtube, then it was on tv bout a minute later lolol


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 5, 2012)

<3 <3 <3

Soooo ossim.


----------



## mhmh (Feb 5, 2012)

unzuki said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqz7EYiluc0
> here u go
> THIS KID HAS GOT SOME TALENT!


 
Sweet! Thanks for that, Zane is so insane, I'm just starting on blindfolded cubing and every time I watch him I am just totally blown away


----------



## Florian (Feb 5, 2012)

@Zane Are you seriously taking that stuff? Does it actually helps against being tired?
and btw: I have still one of your blindfolds


----------



## aronpm (Feb 5, 2012)

Florian said:


> @Zane Are you seriously taking that stuff? Does it actually helps against being tired?
> and btw: I have still one of your blindfolds



He isn't  I have them and I don't think they do anything except provide vitamins, because well, they are just vitamins.


----------



## Dene (Feb 5, 2012)

LMAO, I just watched the ad on YouTube. Zane, you are a freaking legend!


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 5, 2012)

Lol, thanks everyone.


Florian said:


> @Zane Are you seriously taking that stuff? Does it actually helps against being tired?


As Aron said, I don't take vitamins, so I have no clue if they work. You should know that most people in ads are just actors. XD


----------



## bryson azzopard (Feb 7, 2012)

i just watch the ad on youtube go zane


----------



## Mal (Feb 7, 2012)

I watched it and good job Zane! What channel is it on by the way?


----------



## Florian (Feb 9, 2012)

@Zane Everybody at my school keeps asking me if i know you lol


----------



## RCTACameron (Feb 9, 2012)

Mal said:


> I watched it and good job Zane! What channel is it on by the way?


 
Channel 10, and I'm pretty sure it's only on during Young Talent Time.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 10, 2012)

Come on down to the RMIT meeting right now.


----------



## andojay (Feb 11, 2012)

Cube meet next saturday anyone? 18th?


----------



## Faz (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeah, maybe


----------



## Florian (Feb 12, 2012)

I might come, if anybody would bring cubes for me.


----------



## Florian (Feb 12, 2012)

Does anybody has Cube4You springs for me?


----------



## unzuki (Feb 13, 2012)

can u mod my lunying v2?


----------



## TimMc (Feb 13, 2012)

Florian said:


> I might come, if anybody would bring cubes for me.


 
Yeah. I've a Type A2 and a C4U transparent cube if you want. Free (bought them ages ago) @ springs

Tim.


----------



## unzuki (Feb 13, 2012)

andojay said:


> Cube meet next saturday anyone? 18th?


 
Wish i could go but got a party 
 and  at the same time


----------



## JasonK (Feb 13, 2012)

I can come on Sat if there's a meetup.


----------



## RCTACameron (Feb 13, 2012)

I can come on Saturday as well. Very convenient for me, as my sister has to be at Melbourne Central at 12 that day.


----------



## SoLarisAU (Feb 14, 2012)

I'll be there early in the morning with Ando. Maybe around 10ish.

So, so far we have Felix Zemdegs, Cameron, Jason, Florian and TimMc

Major are you coming ...?


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 14, 2012)

SoLarisAU said:


> I'll be there early in the morning with Ando. Maybe around 10ish.
> 
> So, so far we have Felix Zemdegs, Cameron, Jason, Florian and TimMc
> 
> Major are you coming ...?


 
Do we also have Feliks... Johnson? Why the last name lol.
I won't be there, going away. Why weren't you at the RMIT meetup? You RSVP'd as yes D:<


----------



## SoLarisAU (Feb 14, 2012)

johnson i didnt say johnson. I went home because i had been in a studio for 4 hours earlier that day so i was sleepy.


----------



## JasonK (Feb 14, 2012)

SolarisAU said:


> johnson i didnt say johnson.


It was a joke. Tim was wondering why you put Feliks's surname but not anybody else's


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 14, 2012)

I'll stay home for this one.


----------



## SoLarisAU (Feb 14, 2012)

No zabe if you stay home then when will there be Zane Story time. I know tim just kind of strange and felik's gets his last name because he's my idol we all know that.


----------



## Faz (Feb 14, 2012)

SoLarisAU said:


> No zabe if you stay home then when will there be Zane Story time. I know tim just kind of strange and *felik's* gets his last name because he's my idol we all know that.


 
Lol, thanks Josh. But it's still a maybe


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 14, 2012)

SoLarisAU said:


> No zabe if you stay home then when will there be Zane Story time.


Damn , at least you'll also miss out on Tim Interrupting Time. I'll try to make the next story time extra interesting to make up for this miss!


----------



## SoLarisAU (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks Zane.


----------



## Florian (Feb 14, 2012)

SoLarisAU said:


> I'll be there early in the morning with Ando. Maybe around 10ish.
> 
> So, so far we have Felix Zemdegs, Cameron, Jason, *Florian* and TimMc
> 
> Major are you coming ...?



not really, maybe like 10% chance that i come and then at about 2 or 3


----------



## bryson azzopard (Feb 19, 2012)

is anyone going to MC before the meet-up on friday?


----------



## RCTACameron (Feb 20, 2012)

New Speedcubing in Melbourne video. I will use the intro with the cubes we made before in the future, but I felt like making a new intro for this one. Do you guys like it, or is it weird?


----------



## Florian (Feb 20, 2012)

Why only scenes where i'm bad?


----------



## RCTACameron (Feb 21, 2012)

Florian said:


> Why only scenes where i'm bad?


 
The footage in the intro was just the stuff I wasn't going to put in the video. I put that 2x2 race in because it was the final/tie-breaker, and I put that 4x4 race in because you had a cool pop, Tim had a +2 and Josh and Jason got good times.


----------



## Florian (Feb 21, 2012)

Can you film some more next Sat? Make a D-Faze-like one


----------



## RCTACameron (Feb 21, 2012)

Florian said:


> Can you film some more next Sat? Make a D-Faze-like one


 
I find it hard to get time to make competition videos that aren't just official solves. I made one at Worlds, where I wasn't competing most of the time and barely helping out at all, while at Melbourne Summer I will be in every event and helping out quite a lot (depending on what I am assigned.) Even my Worlds video was pretty basic. Besides, I can't edit/film nearly as well as Ivan can.


----------



## SoLarisAU (Feb 23, 2012)

Who wants to come to RMIT tomorrow and write some scorecards? without them there won't be a comp!


----------



## bryson azzopard (Feb 23, 2012)

SoLarisAU said:


> Who wants to come to RMIT tomorrow and write some scorecards? without them there won't be a comp!



me and my friend jimmy will. what time/ because our hotel is like a 5 minute walk up the road.


----------



## RCTACameron (Feb 23, 2012)

SoLarisAU said:


> Who wants to come to RMIT tomorrow and write some scorecards? without them there won't be a comp!



May I ask, what happened to the thing TimMc suggested about generating scorecards automatically? From this post:



TimMc said:


> Not sure about the venue.
> 
> I've made a Word template with mail merge and Excel. It's just a matter of using it.
> 
> Tim.


----------



## SoLarisAU (Feb 23, 2012)

well. i dunno how to use it.. we'll have it done for next time.. by then TimMc can show me ahow to use the mail merge

btw it's andrea i ceebs relogin as andojay


----------



## kirtpro (Feb 23, 2012)

so, bryson told me the meetup is at melbourne central first then later to rmit.
my flight arrives in melbourne at about 3 and i'll try attend the meetup when i can.
ill text bryson on whether ill be able to go or not


----------



## bryson azzopard (Feb 24, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> so, bryson told me the meetup is at melbourne central first then later to rmit.
> my flight arrives in melbourne at about 3 and i'll try attend the meetup when i can.
> ill text bryson on whether ill be able to go or not


 
i dont think anyone is going to melbourne central before hand but me and jimmy are going to be at melbourne central at 3 so if anyone want to come will be in the food court somewhere then will head over to RMIT at 4:30


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 24, 2012)

K I'll leave when I get home from school.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Feb 24, 2012)

major are you coming to the meet up at melbourne central before hand


----------



## kirtpro (Feb 24, 2012)

bryson azzopard said:


> i dont think anyone is going to melbourne central before hand but me and jimmy are going to be at melbourne central at 3 so if anyone want to come will be in the food court somewhere then will head over to RMIT at 4:30


 
okay thanks bryson


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 24, 2012)

I'll be at MC at 4pm.


----------



## JHcubing (Feb 25, 2012)

Hey guys I left a new Black DaYan Zhanchi at the comp.
Just wondering if anyone picked one up because I just bought it off Andy today.

Thanks.


----------



## Faz (Feb 25, 2012)

There's a comp thread  You might want to post it there too.


----------



## SoLarisAU (Feb 25, 2012)

Next Comp is going to be in six weeks from now. the event are as follows: 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6 and finally 7x7. To answer some questions yes no 2x2 because this is a comp for big cubes. Two there are only going to be 2 rounds of 3x3 ie: firsts round then a final.
Three please email me ([email protected]) if you would like to have an event added such as 3x3Bld and i will see what i can do. If you email me with 2x2 like i have already said this comp will not have 2x2.

Rounds format:
(Rounds including finals)

3x3 - 2 Rounds

4x4 - 3 Rounds

5x5 - 3 Rounds

6x6 - 2 Rounds

7x7 - 2 Rounds


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 25, 2012)

3 rounds 5x5 
ossim.
@Tim: In June/July, Farewell Florian Open? :3


----------



## RCTACameron (Feb 25, 2012)

SoLarisAU said:


> Next Comp is going to be in six weeks from now. the event are as follows: 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6 and finally 7x7. To answer some questions yes no 2x2 because this is a comp for big cubes. Two there are only going to be 2 rounds of 3x3 ie: firsts round then a final.
> Three please email me ([email protected]) if you would like to have an event added such as 3x3Bld and i will see what i can do. If you email me with 2x2 like i have already said this comp will not have 2x2.
> 
> Rounds format:
> ...


 
6 weeks from now is the day before Easter, not sure if it matters.

I'm sad about no 2x2, but at least there's Sydney to look forward to. Those round numbers are insane - 2 rounds of 7x7? Wow.


----------



## sauso (Feb 25, 2012)

who is the organiser of the next comp? I might see about hosting one in Geelong if people are willing to travel. Interstate people can fly in to avalon (only $20 cab ride from the airport). I have some pretty decent hookups in Geelong Council and may be able to get a decent Venue. Who is interested?


----------



## SoLarisAU (Feb 26, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> Those round numbers are insane - 2 rounds of 7x7? Wow.


 
That's only really one round plus a final. So however many people enter plus a 4 man or women final.


----------



## Dene (Feb 26, 2012)

With those rounds we definitely won't have time for anything else. We'd struggle to do even what you proposed if we were generous with 6x6 and 7x7 limits.


----------



## JHcubing (Feb 26, 2012)

I reckon 2 rounds of 6x6 is alright, but I reckon just have one final of 7x7 and have another round of 3x3. 
3 rounds of 5x5 is pretty huge too. 
This will be about a 10 hour comp..


----------



## Faz (Feb 26, 2012)

I reckon just 

3x3 (3)
4x4 (2)
5x5 (2)
6x6 (1)
7x7 (1)

And then we can add more stuff. 3 rounds of 4x4/5x5 is too much.


----------



## andojay (Feb 26, 2012)

hey

lets have a meet up labour day(Monday 12th March) or on labour day weekend on saturday.


----------



## Dene (Feb 26, 2012)

fazrulz said:


> I reckon just
> 
> 3x3 (3)
> 4x4 (2)
> ...


 
This is the point of the bigcubes comp though.

@andrea Monday suits me!


----------



## emrecay (Feb 28, 2012)

Any suggestions on what lube to use on a Wit Two 2x2?

Would your average silicon spray do any good?


----------



## Florian (Feb 28, 2012)

emrecay said:


> Any suggestions on what lube to use on a Wit Two 2x2?
> 
> Would your average silicon spray do any good?


 
What lube do you have?


----------



## emrecay (Feb 28, 2012)

The lube i currently use on all my cubes is some unknown brand silicon spray i found in my dads shed. It does the job but i want to know which lube is best to use


----------



## TimMc (Feb 28, 2012)

emrecay said:


> The lube i currently use on all my cubes is some unknown brand silicon spray i found in my dads shed. It does the job but i want to know which lube is best to use


 
Dow Corning - 200 Fluid - 40,000 centistokes (or 60,000 centistokes) <-- 1L for $100 ~ $0.80/8cc? (aka Lubix?)

The wholesaler is near Macquarie University in NSW. Does anyone know a retailer that sells this stuff?

Tim.


----------



## Petezorzz (Feb 28, 2012)

andojay said:


> hey
> 
> lets have a meet up labour day(Monday 11th March) or on labour day weekend on saturday.



I think you mean 12th of March 

Anyway, I might be going on labour day. Only if my brother wants to come.


----------



## RCTACameron (Feb 28, 2012)

I should be able to come as well, though if I do it will likely be fairly late.


----------



## SoLarisAU (Mar 2, 2012)

On the topic of meet ups just wondering if people would like to come to my place in the future for a meet up. I will be providing a BBQ and a few drinks.


----------



## unzuki (Mar 2, 2012)

SoLarisAU said:


> On the topic of meet ups just wondering if people would like to come to my place in the future for a meet up. I will be providing a BBQ and a few drinks.


 
and cod? 
HELL YEA im in


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 3, 2012)

unzuki said:


> and cod?
> HELL YEA im in


 
and lol?
HELL YEA im in


----------



## Faz (Mar 3, 2012)

SoLarisAU said:


> On the topic of meet ups just wondering if people would like to come to my place in the future for a meet up. I will be providing a BBQ and a few drinks.


 
Not sure how many of the little kids would be allowed, but it sounds like a great idea


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 3, 2012)

Was just unpacking my bag, someone has my timer. I have Josh's dodgy, dirty old one.


----------



## emrecay (Mar 4, 2012)

What brand pyra are people using these days to speedsolve. I currently use a mefferts original and it pops like crazy. Any suggestions?

EDIT: Also a link to a good magic will be cool


----------



## JasonK (Mar 4, 2012)

<3 QJ tiled (with tiles taken off and replaced with cubesmith stickers)


----------



## Alcuber (Mar 4, 2012)

emrecay said:


> What brand pyra are people using these days to speedsolve. I currently use a mefferts original and it pops like crazy. Any suggestions?
> 
> EDIT: Also a link to a good magic will be cool


 
IMO all pyras suck. I use a QJ but they wear out too quickly


----------



## JasonK (Mar 4, 2012)

Alcuber said:


> IMO all pyras suck.


Agreed. With pyra it's a matter of getting lucky and finding the least terrible one you can.


----------



## cubelover111 (Mar 4, 2012)

Can someone please tell me a place where you can buy differential oil in melbourne.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 4, 2012)

Oka's Edison is the best I've tried. Then my stickered QJ.


----------



## pappas (Mar 4, 2012)

WTF2L? said:


> Agreed. With pyra it's a matter of getting lucky and finding the least terrible one you can.


 lolyea, i got Tim to bring in all the pyras he had so I could find the best one. haha
And yea, i have quit cubing.


----------



## emrecay (Mar 5, 2012)

Hey guys, I've got another noob question for you all. Coloured Zhanchi or coloured Guhong?


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 5, 2012)

emrecay said:


> Hey guys, I've got another noob question for you all. Coloured Zhanchi or coloured Guhong?


 
Neither.



Spoiler



Coloured supermini type-c.


----------



## Petezorzz (Mar 5, 2012)

So meetup on 12th Monday, March. Whose down?


----------



## JasonK (Mar 5, 2012)

Not me, Labour Day isn't a uni holiday


----------



## RCTACameron (Mar 5, 2012)

Petezorzz said:


> So meetup on 12th Monday, March. Whose down?


 
It looks like:
Andrea
Dene
Me
You
Probably Josh and Florian
so far


----------



## Dene (Mar 5, 2012)

Definitely in.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh what? Awesome job school, giving us Friday off for curriculum day.
I might come to the meetup, I don't know. Going to the country on Saturday...


----------



## unzuki (Mar 5, 2012)

Can someone please link me to the photos for Mel Summer?


----------



## Brest (Mar 5, 2012)

unzuki said:


> Can someone please link me to the photos for Mel Summer?



Here you go.



andojay said:


> Photos from the comp are now fully uploaded thanks to our Official Photographer Luke
> 
> Just click to go to the Flickr page here.
> Reminder if you choose to use these photos please have a link back to Luke's Flickr page or include his name, eg. Photographed by Luke Clarke


----------



## Florian (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm working from 11:30 to 2:30 on Monday, so i would be at the MeetUp after that


----------



## Florian (Mar 9, 2012)

Is anyone actually coming?


----------



## RCTACameron (Mar 9, 2012)

Florian said:


> Is anyone actually coming?


 
I will, but I'm not sure how late I'll be.


----------



## Petezorzz (Mar 9, 2012)

I will be there at around 10-12


----------



## andojay (Mar 9, 2012)

Florian said:


> I'm working from 11:30 to 2:30 on Monday, so i would be at the MeetUp after that


 
err what a lame shift. 
they just want you there for the lunch rush
who cares good pay double time???
also will you be bring your own cubes or should josh bring some extra ones for you?


----------



## Florian (Mar 9, 2012)

andojay said:


> err what a lame shift.
> they just want you there for the lunch rush
> who cares good pay double time???
> also will you be bring your own cubes or should josh bring some extra ones for you?


 
I'm not staying over at some girls house this time, so yeah i will bring my own ones


----------



## andojay (Mar 9, 2012)

ok. Lets go Max Brenner on monday sometime
i'm want waffles + chocolate *melts*


----------



## Florian (Mar 9, 2012)

andojay said:


> ok. Lets go Max Brenner on monday sometime
> i'm want waffles + chocolate *melts*


 
Just pick me up from work


----------



## Dene (Mar 9, 2012)

I will be there, maybe 11-12.


----------



## andojay (Mar 11, 2012)

moomba anyone?


----------



## Petezorzz (Mar 11, 2012)

So whose 100% coming tomorrow? I just like to know


----------



## Florian (Mar 11, 2012)

I'll be there.
Double-pay FTW!!!


----------



## bselena (Mar 12, 2012)

I have participated in one of the major puzzle forums in Australia and they seem to be really big into it. Though as you would expect, there are only a few dedicated families who seem to take over the whole thing.

I am not sure if there are other ones from Mel in this area. But it would not be far fetch considering how big the community could be.


----------



## emrecay (Mar 14, 2012)

Does anybody know how long it takes for Speedsolving to ship out their products to Aus?


----------



## Florian (Mar 14, 2012)

> All international orders take anywhere from 2-4 weeks.


Search for it before asking.
took me 2 min to find that


----------



## Petezorzz (Mar 16, 2012)

I ordered a few cubes from Lightake a few weeks ago. It came yesterday. It came in exactly 4 weeks


----------



## emrecay (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks bro. A reply like yours was very helpful. Florian take notes. BTW im not trying to start conflict, I just simply like to be disrespected and want to be treated fairly and equally.

EDIT: And getting my comment deleted doesnt help.


----------



## Dene (Mar 16, 2012)

emrecay said:


> Thanks bro. A reply like yours was very helpful. Florian take notes. BTW im not trying to start conflict, I just simply like to be disrespected and want to be treated fairly and equally.
> 
> EDIT: And getting my comment deleted doesnt help.


 
Florian treated you both fairly, and equally to how others get treated for asking questions of a similar nature. So where is the problem?


----------



## emrecay (Mar 16, 2012)

I have taken into cosideration Florians lack of English (not saying he doesnt know English but it isn't his first language either) and think he might have misphrased his post. Having a bad day everybody. Sorry


----------



## andojay (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey 
I noticed we haven't had a meet up in a while..

meet up anyone? 

either this weekend.. or in 2 weeeks..or something...

ALSO, any melbourne kids want to go to sydney since it's official now?


----------



## Florian (Mar 27, 2012)

Tuesday the 10th?


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 4, 2012)

Tomorrow. Who's up for a meetup?


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 4, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> Tomorrow. Who's up for a meetup?


Going to the country, I feel a need to pan for some gold while I'm there.


----------



## Florian (Apr 4, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> Tomorrow. Who's up for a meetup?


 
I could be there 12-2.


----------



## JasonK (Apr 4, 2012)

Still at uni this week. Could come to one next week though.


----------



## Dene (Apr 4, 2012)

4x4 41.16. Who needs to practise?

Edit: Why meet up tomorrow when we have Friday off?


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 4, 2012)

andojay said:


> ALSO, any melbourne kids want to go to sydney since it's official now?



Yeah, I'm going to Sydney now.  



Tim Major said:


> Tomorrow. Who's up for a meetup?


 


Dene said:


> Edit: Why meet up tomorrow when we have Friday off?



What about the 14th? It's 1 week before the competition. I am busy both of those dates.


----------



## andojay (Apr 4, 2012)

@Major 
Meetup maybee

@Cameron that's awesome..
have you booked flights etc?

@Dene
Sure meet up.. but where did you want to meet up. since Melbourne Central is closed...

a meetup on Saturday 14th sounds good :tu


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 4, 2012)

andojay said:


> @Cameron that's awesome..
> have you booked flights etc?



Yeah, flights and accommodation. I fly up Friday night and get there around 8:30, stay the night, go to the competition the leave lateish Saturday night.


----------



## Florian (Apr 4, 2012)

Can be at MeetUp, tomorror and 14th 12-2.


----------



## Dene (Apr 4, 2012)

andojay said:


> @Dene
> Sure meet up.. but where did you want to meet up. since Melbourne Central is closed...


 
Aww usrs?

If there is a meetup today I may be able to show up later in the day. Someone post here if it's on.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 5, 2012)

Ok, meetup is off. Too many maybes.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 5, 2012)

Ok, so I'm tidying up my room, gotta get rid of all the stock I was too lazy to sell (closed website whilst I was away, came back and people had ignored the mainpage and banner, bought things and complained. My paypal account was auto-disabled.) All of these items are new. *All puzzles are $2 each. Melbourne only, and you need to buy at least 5 puzzles.*

*2x2s*
4 LanLan assembled. 1 black, 3 white.
4 WitEden (type C) assembled. All black.

*3x3s*
3 LingYun-1 DIYs. All white.
6 GuHong-1/2 DIYs. All white.
14 GuHong-1/2 assembled. All black.
14 Type C-3 assembled. 10 black, 4 white.

*4x4s*
8 Marus. 5 black, 3 white.
14 mini QJs. 11 black, 3 white.
2 DaYan+MF8s. 1 black, 1 white.

*Others*
5 ShenShou 5x5s. All white.
3 GuoJia (type A) full size magics.
4 QJ Pyraminxes. 2 white, 2 black.
1 MF8-2 Square-1. Black.
5 LanLan Skewbs. Black.

*Now for some more incentives.*
20 puzzles for $30
50 puzzles for $50
87 puzzles for $80 (valued way over $500!!!).


----------



## emrecay (Apr 5, 2012)

So your still selling them right?


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Apr 5, 2012)

How do I buy them?


----------



## cubelover111 (Apr 5, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How can we buy them and please save a lingyun, a guhong v1 and 2, a type c 2x2, a pyraminx and a dayan+mf8 4x4 (All white) for me as I most probably will buy them from you ,well I asked you first so you would have to save them for me.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
can i have 2 ling yuns 2 black guhongs and the type C 2x2


----------



## Florian (Apr 5, 2012)

All 2$ i buy all the SS 5x5's


----------



## PeteyKaralis (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey Tim, Can i get 50 for $50? can you send me a PM?


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 5, 2012)

@Major, can i buy some stuff please?
two guhong v2 3x3s white, lingyun v1 3x3 white, shengshou 5x5 white, dayan+mf8 4x4 white


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Can I get:
1x Wit Eden 2x2
2x Black Guhong v2
1x White Guhong v2
1x Lingyun white
1x maru 4x4 black
1x maru 4x4 white
2x 5x5 shenzhou
1x GuoJia magic
1x QJ pyraminx white
1x LanLan skewb
1x Dayan + MF8 4x4 black

how much would these be if I can get them?

thanks


----------



## andojay (Apr 5, 2012)

*Zomg*

@major
Zomg why didn't u tell me first?
Argh this what I get for going to work 

I'd buy them for RMIT meetup
I thought I texted you some time ago about James (tall rmiter) wanting to buy 2-4?
And you said you had none (I'm not sure if this is true)
Anyway I'd like some 4x4's for the club
Whatever 3x3 you have left at least 2 for two guys I know at uni

Or I could buy majority of it off you.... For the club meetups on Wednesday's of course
*it's 'could' cause I would need to ask vice pres about it*


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 6, 2012)

andojay said:


> @major
> Zomg why didn't u tell me first?
> Argh this what I get for going to work
> 
> ...


 
Vice president... Josh? I'm sure he'd say yes.

Everyone asking how to buy, cash in person. 1st in 1st served. Some of the cubes you guys have requested may overlap with cubes other people have requested.


----------



## cubelover111 (Apr 6, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> Vice president... Josh? I'm sure he'd say yes.
> 
> Everyone asking how to buy, cash in person. 1st in 1st served. Some of the cubes you guys have requested may overlap with cubes other people have requested.


How do we meet you?


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 6, 2012)

cubelover111 said:


> How do we meet you?


 
2 options. Come to my house, or come to a meetup.


----------



## cubelover111 (Apr 6, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> 2 options. Come to my house, or come to a meetup.


 
I have PM'ed you about your address


----------



## TimMc (Apr 6, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> Ok, so I'm tidying up my room



Hi Tim,

Could I please get the following for Kirt before Sydney?

2x White Guhong V2
White Lingyun V1
White Dayan+Mf8 4x4
White Shengshou 5x5

Any meetups?

Tim.


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 6, 2012)

Major, I'm counting on you
TimMc, you're the best =D

ps. Tim Major and Feliks, not coming to Sydney comp????


----------



## andojay (Apr 6, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> Vice president... Josh? I'm sure he'd say yes.



No, it's not joshua, it's Emily (i'm sure you've met her before at a meetup or a comp)
she's most likely going to say "yeh, whatever you want/think is best"

Also, that's a bit unfair rocking up at your place cause you know i've got a car and know where you live.. but i wont' be a dick to everyone else

@TimMc
Meetup next Saturday 14th
I should be able pick up stuff for Kirt


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 6, 2012)

@Andrea

That was unexpected, thanks heaps


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Apr 6, 2012)

@anyone, could someone give me Tim's address or something?

thanks


----------



## cubecraze1 (Apr 6, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> @anyone, could someone give me Tim's address or something?
> 
> thanks


 
pm him. He probably wouldn't like us giving out his adress (not that i have it . . .)


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Apr 6, 2012)

cubecraze1 said:


> pm him. He probably wouldn't like us giving out his adress (not that i have it . . .)


 
true.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 6, 2012)

I might be coming to Sydney, but I'll only take carry on anyway. I need to speak to Chris Wilkinson.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 6, 2012)

Meetup apparently on the 14th, the usual place at Melbourne Central.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 6, 2012)

Priority. ShenShou 5x5s to Florian.
$50 of cubes to Petey.
Kirt, some cubes.
God of Rubic, some cubes.
Andrea, maybe heaps.

Now I'm in an awkward situation. Petey messages me offering $130 for the lot 23 hours ago. Problem was he wasn't first in. It would be quite a hassle to spread small quantities of cubes out amongst several people, but people have already put their names down to buy cubes.
My morals are telling me that I should sell them in the priority listed above, but it is an awful lot more convenient, and I would be losing less money by agreeing to Petey's generous offer.
Everyone Andrea and upwards, do you still want the cubes desperately, or would you mind me keeping it simple and selling them to Petey?
Sorry, I should've just sold the lot in the first place. I didn't expect such a good offer.


----------



## PeteyKaralis (Apr 6, 2012)

Dont sell to me cause i will pay more, that seems selfish on my part. I just dont wish to miss out on this offer


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 6, 2012)

Can I just get these then...
1x Guhong V2 White
1x Dayan+Mf8 White
1x Shengshou 5x5 White

about the Shengshou 5...
Florian, please :3 you've got the best 5x5 in the world

the two 3x3s I dropped from request go to Andrea for the club
(I only added those two because of the "5 cube min", but it's obvious how you are going to get offers for so much cubes)


----------



## Florian (Apr 6, 2012)

Just give me 3 of the ShengShou's, other people want too(we should get SS 5x5's instead of all the Dayan cubes next Comp)
I want to try some other mods, where i think the cube would kinda suck or be awesome after, like shorten the Center-edges.

@Kirt I modded Kevins 5x5 better than mine he has the best 5x5 in the world


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 6, 2012)

oh okay, that's nice of you to give him the best then lol


----------



## Florian (Apr 6, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> oh okay, that's nice of you to give him the best then lol


 
I didn't wanted to give him the WR cube, because it has kinda personal value


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 6, 2012)

ah yes, i understand

"sentimental value" lol


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Apr 6, 2012)

Can I get:
1x black Guhong v2
1x white Guhong v2
1x shenzhou 5x5
1x white lingyun
1x dayan mf8 4x4 black
1x white pyraminx
1x skewb
1x magic

Thanks


----------



## Petezorzz (Apr 6, 2012)

Can I buy whatever's left, only IF there is stuff left over which I doubt.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 11, 2012)

So who's coming to the meetup on the 14th?


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 11, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> So who's coming to the meetup on the 14th?


All ready have plans for the 14th.


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 11, 2012)

I should be able to.


----------



## JasonK (Apr 11, 2012)

I'll probably be there.


----------



## aronpm (Apr 11, 2012)

I won't be able to make it either. Sorry Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 11, 2012)

aronpm said:


> I won't be able to make it either. Sorry Tim.


 
Hi Kir.


----------



## aronpm (Apr 11, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> Hi Kir.


 
He's sleeping or at work. Do you want to leave a message?


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 11, 2012)

aronpm said:


> He's sleeping or at work. Do you want to leave a message?


 
Why leave a message when I can talk to you?

Anyway gtfo speedcubing in Melbourne, go back to radelaids D:<


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Apr 11, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> So who's coming to the meetup on the 14th?


 
Think I am..


----------



## Florian (Apr 11, 2012)

I'll be there probably between 12 and 2


----------



## Dene (Apr 11, 2012)

I'll be there.


----------



## andojay (Apr 13, 2012)

Josh and I will be there

I might be studying some of the time...


----------



## DJsoliana (Apr 23, 2012)

meetup on wednesday?
it's a public holiday


----------



## Florian (Apr 23, 2012)

DJsoliana said:


> meetup on wednesday?
> it's a public holiday


 
Work from 3-9, probably won't be available before


----------



## TimMc (Apr 23, 2012)

Everything should be closed in the morning?


----------



## andojay (Apr 23, 2012)

i think the restaurants should be opened in the morning
and plus. we generally meetup after 12 anyway


----------



## Dene (Apr 23, 2012)

I could be there until about 3:30 if it's on.


----------



## Dene (Apr 25, 2012)

So is the meet up happening or what? I need to do some shopping so I'll pop in about 12 anyway, and if no one's there I'm not staying.


----------



## pappas (Apr 25, 2012)

I'll be in the city so I'l drop to see if anyones there. I dont know what time. Maybe 3~


----------



## Dene (Apr 25, 2012)

Ok seems like meet up is not on.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Apr 25, 2012)

Dene said:


> Ok seems like meet up is not on.


 
I had to figure out the hard way


----------



## NathanBB97 (May 9, 2012)

hey, anyone wanna have a meetup soon?


----------



## PeteyKaralis (May 9, 2012)

im down for that


----------



## cubecraze1 (May 9, 2012)

NathanBB97 said:


> hey, anyone wanna have a meetup soon?


 
If I can recognise correctly I saw you at Melbourne Summer and forgot to reset the timer like every time.


----------



## NathanBB97 (May 9, 2012)

cubecraze1 said:


> If I can recognise correctly I saw you at Melbourne Summer and forgot to reset the timer like every time.


 
haha yes thats me 
i uploaded a vid of it:
www.youtube.com/nathantah


----------



## cubecraze1 (May 9, 2012)

NathanBB97 said:


> haha yes thats me
> i uploaded a vid of it:
> www.youtube.com/nathantah


 
Watching it now. What do you average now?


----------



## NathanBB97 (May 9, 2012)

cubecraze1 said:


> Watching it now. What do you average now?


 
i sub 35
i was bad at the comp cos i was sick and i wasnt used to the feel of the lingyun, now i use it as my main cube 
i also can solve 2x2, 4x4 and 5x5, but im still waiting for my DaYan+MF8-4x4 and shengshou-5x5 to be delivered, so i use the ipad app for them.


----------



## Tim Major (May 9, 2012)

My brother decided to come to our house to mooch our internet, so now I'm capped and can't play LoL for a week or two. Meetup this Saturday?


----------



## Faz (May 9, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> My brother decided to come to our house to mooch our internet, so now I'm capped and can't play LoL for a week or two. Meetup this Saturday?


 
lol. I might come.


----------



## NathanBB97 (May 9, 2012)

yeah im free, i might come too


----------



## Dene (May 9, 2012)

Should be all good with me.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (May 9, 2012)

Yes please 

I'll come


----------



## Florian (May 9, 2012)

I don't have work so I should be able to come, but i'm not sure.

Jason?


----------



## JasonK (May 9, 2012)

Florian said:


> Jason?


 
Saturday sounds good. Haven't been to a meetup in ages...


----------



## Florian (May 9, 2012)

WTF2L? said:


> Saturday sounds good. Haven't been to a meetup in ages...


 
You wanna go with me trough last years chem mid-year exam?

http://www.vcaa.vic.edu.au/vcaa/vce/studies/chemistry/exams/2011/2011chem1-w.pdf


----------



## JasonK (May 9, 2012)

Florian said:


> You wanna go with me trough last years chem mid-year exam?
> 
> http://www.vcaa.vic.edu.au/vcaa/vce/studies/chemistry/exams/2011/2011chem1-w.pdf


 
Hahaha sure thing if you bring a copy


----------



## Florian (May 9, 2012)

WTF2L? said:


> Hahaha sure thing if you bring a copy


 
thx. We finished UNIT 3 start of this week, but we rushed too much, so i don't really understand most of the questions at all.


----------



## andojay (May 9, 2012)

This saturday

sure
I just asked Josh and he's keen


----------



## Dene (May 11, 2012)

So, meet up tomorrow at Melbourne Central, around midday, yes or no everyone?


----------



## NathanBB97 (May 11, 2012)

yes


----------



## Faz (May 11, 2012)

Sounds good.


----------



## JasonK (May 11, 2012)

I'll be there.


----------



## RCTACameron (May 11, 2012)

I think I'll be there. Should be better than other recent meetups, people close to my age are actually going!


----------



## Zane_C (May 11, 2012)

Sounds fun, but I'm going to miss this one again.


----------



## JasonK (May 12, 2012)

Hey, did anyone happen to pick up my jacket off the floor under the tables? It's black with HAWK written across the front.


----------



## NathanBB97 (May 12, 2012)

WTF2L? said:


> Hey, did anyone happen to pick up my jacket off the floor under the tables? It's black with HAWK written across the front.


 
i think andrea has it, she found it and asked me if it was fine. hope you find it.


----------



## Tim Major (May 12, 2012)

DYK
-Bunch of random morons ruined near the end of the meetup, they just wouldn't **** off.
-Faz scammed $2 off randoms, ice creams all round.
-Florian gets all the chicks! (and 2 gay guys....)
-Ando's innovative bag holder.
-zbftw gets relocated to the srsbusiness (la Cameron et Jarvis) solving table after arriving late.
-Dene, the master of temple run.
-Florian, the master of tetris.
-Jarvis, the guy who's name I have probably spelt wrong.
-Jason, the chemistry master.
-Slutty girl, the one Faz just isn't that into.
-blah blah blah
snore.


----------



## Dene (May 12, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> DYK
> -Bunch of random morons ruined near the end of the meetup, they just wouldn't **** off.


 
Lol, how long did they hang around for after I left? >.<


----------



## Tim Major (May 12, 2012)

Dene said:


> Lol, how long did they hang around for after I left? >.<


 
I don't recall. After they left a bunch more annoying guys came, and I went 'NOPE' and left.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (May 12, 2012)

haha, today was fun, except the annoying people (like the ones who grab your cube and start twisting it furiously), the girl with Feliks was hilarious  and gay people touching Florian, funny as.

also you did spell my name right


----------



## Faz (May 12, 2012)

Leave me alone I just want to cube!


----------



## Florian (May 12, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> DYK
> -Bunch of random morons ruined near the end of the meetup, they just wouldn't **** off.


What did you had against them? 
Cameron should've film it.

OMG you like that one guy from that one movie, but kinda not.
OMG how do you do your hair I like your hair.
Do you have a girlfriend? Do you have a boyfriend? Do you wanna be my boyfriend?


----------



## Faz (May 12, 2012)

Hahhaha Florian your signature. And you forgot to mention that the person saying that stuff to you was a guy


----------



## Tim Major (May 12, 2012)

I like when the gay guy kissed Florian then the other gay guy asked if Florian was gay.


----------



## aronpm (May 12, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> I like when the gay guy kissed Florian then the other gay guy asked if Florian was gay.


 
Sounds like the start of a movie


----------



## Florian (May 12, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> I like when the gay guy kissed Florian then the other gay guy asked if Florian was gay.


WTF? He hugged me nothin else happened


----------



## Tim Major (May 12, 2012)

Florian said:


> WTF? He hugged me nothin else happened


 
He hugged you, kissed the top of your head, grabbed one of your hairs and put it in a rotten potato.
Then he added you on Facebook.


----------



## Florian (May 12, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> He hugged you, kissed the top of your head, grabbed one of your hairs and put it in a rotten potato.
> Then he added you on *Facebook*.



The pictures are up 

Feliks added one of the girls


----------



## Florian (May 12, 2012)

@Faz we should hang out sometime with them. You can have Zoe


----------



## NathanBB97 (May 13, 2012)

i reckon we should have another meetup before the comp(30jun)
maybe queens birthday weekend?


----------



## Faz (May 13, 2012)

Florian said:


> @Faz we should hang out sometime with them. You can have Zoe



Hehehe Florian

also - "Is this the world championships?"


----------



## Florian (May 13, 2012)

fazrulz said:


> Hehehe Florian
> 
> also - "Is this the world championships?"


 
I was chatting with Kamila last night (the birthaday girl). Do you have time next weekend?

And btw, did anyone took my 4x4? I accuse tim


----------



## andojay (May 13, 2012)

@Jarvis, I got your jacket

DYK
-it was Florian who got the 2-3 dollars from randoms
-Faz and Florian both solve 42 cubes each
-During the 42 3x3 solves Florian got a PLL Skip and stopped the timer

Quotes from the randoms that wouldn't go away
"are you his boyfriend?" - referring to me sitting next to faz
"are you cheating me?" - to florian while i'm hugging him


----------



## SoLarisAU (May 13, 2012)

Hey people just letting you all know that there is an event on facebook for the next meet up please let people know about it.


----------



## JasonK (May 13, 2012)

andojay said:


> @Jarvis, I got your jacket


Is that the black one? If so it's mine


----------



## andojay (May 13, 2012)

i have your jacket


----------



## NathanBB97 (May 15, 2012)

So, who's free Queen's birthday weekend?
We could have a meetup on the Monday (11th June).


----------



## Florian (May 15, 2012)

NathanBB97 said:


> So, who's free Queen's birthday weekend?
> We could have a meetup on the Monday (11th June).


 
No chance for me. 12th+13th+14th are exams.


----------



## JasonK (May 15, 2012)

Yeah I've got exams then as well.


----------



## Florian (May 20, 2012)

Guess who i was hangin out with today?


----------



## god of rubic 2 (May 20, 2012)

WTF2L? said:


> Yeah I've got exams then as well.



Got exams as well, but I might come..



Florian said:


> Guess who i was hangin out with today?


 
Some girl you met at MC the other day? lol


----------



## Florian (May 20, 2012)

|


god of rubic 2 said:


> Got exams as well, but I might come..
> *But yours don't really count*
> 
> 
> ...


|


----------



## Dene (May 20, 2012)

Weren't those girls a bit young for you?


----------



## Florian (May 20, 2012)

Dene said:


> Weren't those girls a bit young for you?


Well, Kamila turned 15 the day before the meetup and i'm, turning 17 in like 3 month, I don't have a problem with that.


----------



## AdamJaffrey (May 24, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm a new member!
When is this meetup in Melbourne? Could someone please post a link to the Facebook event?


----------



## Dene (May 24, 2012)

Florian said:


> Well, Kamila turned 15 the day before the meetup and i'm, turning 17 in like 3 month, I don't have a problem with that.


 
Underaged, lame.


----------



## Florian (May 24, 2012)

AdamJaffrey said:


> Hey guys, I'm a new member!
> When is this meetup in Melbourne? Could someone please post a link to the Facebook event?


 
We don't create facebook events for our MelbCentral-MeetUp


----------



## ottozing (May 24, 2012)

AdamJaffrey said:


> Hey guys, I'm a new member!
> When is this meetup in Melbourne? Could someone please post a link to the Facebook event?


 
they usually just post in this thread when we want to have a meetup. keep an eye out on this thread if you want to go to a meetup.


----------



## NathanBB97 (May 24, 2012)

Florian said:


> We don't create facebook events for our MelbCentral-MeetUp


 
ooops


----------



## AdamJaffrey (May 24, 2012)

Florian said:


> We don't create facebook events for our MelbCentral-MeetUp





ottozing said:


> they usually just post in this thread when we want to have a meetup. keep an eye out on this thread if you want to go to a meetup.


 
Okay, sure. Thanks!


----------



## NathanBB97 (May 31, 2012)

hey guys, when do we want to have our next meetup?
im not free this weekend but i am free on the 9th, 10th and 11th. (Queens Birthday), then im not free until the comp.


----------



## Florian (May 31, 2012)

lol, i am actually good friends with deshar and kamila now


----------



## AdamJaffrey (Jun 1, 2012)

NathanBB97 said:


> hey guys, when do we want to have our next meetup?
> im not free this weekend but i am free on the 9th, 10th and 11th. (Queens Birthday), then im not free until the comp.


 
Oooooh! Meetup soon?


----------



## Dene (Jun 1, 2012)

Queens birthday weekend makes a lot of sense.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jun 1, 2012)

Dene said:


> Queens birthday weekend makes a lot of sense.


 
Haha, I see what you did there...

I'm free next Wednesday (last day of exams) and onwards


----------



## deathmaths11 (Jun 1, 2012)

NathanBB97 said:


> So, who's free Queen's birthday weekend?
> We could have a meetup on the Monday (11th June).


 
I have nothing planned but l just need help with 3x3x3 oh!


----------



## Dene (Jun 1, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Haha, I see what you did there...


 
Erm, got to be honest with you, I don't have a clue what you're talking about >.<


----------



## NathanBB97 (Jun 3, 2012)

so r we all cool for queens bday weekend?

if so, which day do you wanna do it on?
saturday, sunday or monday?


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Dene said:


> Erm, got to be honest with you, I don't have a clue what you're talking about >.<



Never mind 



NathanBB97 said:


> so r we all cool for queens bday weekend?
> 
> if so, which day do you wanna do it on?
> saturday, sunday or monday?


 
Either one, one that everybody is happy with..


----------



## NathanBB97 (Jun 4, 2012)

i think we should do it on monday, cos my friend has saturday school, and my other friend goes to church, and they might want to come


----------



## Dene (Jun 4, 2012)

Usually on a public holiday weekend, the public holiday itself is the preferred day as most people wouldn't have anything else to do, unlike Saturday which often conflicts with people.


----------



## NathanBB97 (Jun 4, 2012)

Dene said:


> Usually on a public holiday weekend, the public holiday itself is the preferred day as most people wouldn't have anything else to do, unlike Saturday which often conflicts with people.


 
true


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jun 4, 2012)

NathanBB97 said:


> i think we should do it on monday, cos my friend has saturday school, and my other friend goes to church, and they might want to come


 
Monday sounds good.


----------



## NathanBB97 (Jun 5, 2012)

ok, monday it is then.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jun 5, 2012)

About what time? 

Midday as usual?


----------



## NathanBB97 (Jun 5, 2012)

sure. ill make a facebook event tomoro?


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jun 5, 2012)

NathanBB97 said:


> sure. ill make a facebook event tomoro?



If you want, seeing as some cubers don't have a clue this site exists..


----------



## deathmaths11 (Jun 6, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Monday sounds good.


I believe it's monday next week but what time is it exactly and just to make sure is it at Melbourne Central(Close to RMIT uni)?


----------



## NathanBB97 (Jun 6, 2012)

ill make the event now, ill put the details, feel free to invite anyone ya want


----------



## Dene (Jun 6, 2012)

I would like to see what other people think. A meetup with 3 people isn't going to work so well.


----------



## NathanBB97 (Jun 6, 2012)

1-3 of my friends might be coming, so make that 6. lol


----------



## deathmaths11 (Jun 6, 2012)

NathanBB97 said:


> ill make the event now, ill put the details, feel free to invite anyone ya want


I don't have you on facebook so l don't know and also you might make the event in some kind of club, l join the RMIT uni club so yea....


----------



## NathanBB97 (Jun 6, 2012)

deathmaths11 said:


> I don't have you on facebook so l don't know and also you might make the event in some kind of club, l join the RMIT uni club so yea....



i just added u


----------



## deathmaths11 (Jun 6, 2012)

NathanBB97 said:


> i just added u


My facebook name is Hansen Cuber He and l haven't got your invite?


----------



## NathanBB97 (Jun 6, 2012)

deathmaths11 said:


> My facebook name is Hansen Cuber He and l haven't got your invite?



hmmm... thats strange.
i just added u again, did u get it?


----------



## TomWood (Jun 6, 2012)

I live in Adelaide but might be in Melbourne in a couple months! Good to see theres Australian cubers out there lol


----------



## AdamJaffrey (Jun 7, 2012)

Maybe we could create a Facebook group that we can all join and discuss meetups on?


----------



## RCTACameron (Jun 7, 2012)

I should be able to come to the meetup on Monday.


----------



## AdamJaffrey (Jun 7, 2012)

AdamJaffrey said:


> Maybe we could create a Facebook group that we can all join and discuss meetups on?



So I tried to make a Facebook group called _Melbourne Speedcubers_, but I don't have any of you as friends and it prohibited me from creating a group with just me in it … sigh.


----------



## NathanBB97 (Jun 7, 2012)

AdamJaffrey said:


> So I tried to make a Facebook group called _Melbourne Speedcubers_, but I don't have any of you as friends and it prohibited me from creating a group with just me in it … sigh.


i could make one, is your fb name adam jaffrey?


----------



## AdamJaffrey (Jun 7, 2012)

NathanBB97 said:


> i could make one



The Facebook group is here, for those who want to join: Melbourne Speedcubers


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jun 7, 2012)

@ Adam, are you coming to Queen's B'day meetup?


----------



## AdamJaffrey (Jun 8, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> @ Adam, are you coming to Queen's B'day meetup?



No, unfortunately I can't come on Monday. I have an exam. *sigh*


----------



## Dene (Jun 8, 2012)

Ok who is planning on coming on Monday? If we don't have a turnout of at least 6 I think we should call it off.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 8, 2012)

Sounds interesting. Who's coming so far?


----------



## NathanBB97 (Jun 8, 2012)

so far i think its
-Me
-Ezekiel
-Erim
-Jarvis
-Hansen
-Cameron
-and maybe Robin


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jun 8, 2012)

NathanBB97 said:


> so far i think its
> -Me
> -Ezekiel
> -Erim
> ...



Thats 6 who are definitely coming.. yay


----------



## deathmaths11 (Jun 8, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Thats 6 who are definitely coming.. yay


Well, if l make my parents unhappy, they won't let me come so that's the only reason l can't come or else l am 90% coming since l don't want my parents to be angry.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jun 8, 2012)

deathmaths11 said:


> Well, if l make my parents unhappy, they won't let me come so that's the only reason l can't come or else l am 90% coming since l don't want my parents to be angry.



Doesn't make sense, just don't make your parents mad.


----------



## Florian (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah, won't be there
20 Physics exams + 10-15 chem exams


----------



## NathanBB97 (Jun 8, 2012)

so we currently have 6 people confirmed, is Dene or Tim coming?


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 8, 2012)

So basically a bunch of randoms who I won't know/recognise.
We need to have proper meetups again. **** school


----------



## Dene (Jun 8, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> So basically a bunch of randoms who I won't know/recognise.



Same boat for me.

No offence to you guys, by all means have your own meet up, but with none of the "old crowd" it's not so appealing. If some of them show up then I'll be there, although I guess it is exam time...


----------



## PeteyKaralis (Jun 8, 2012)

I can come!  where will it be?


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jun 8, 2012)

PeteyKaralis said:


> I can come!  where will it be?



Sure, Melbourne Central Food Court at about 12 pm midday on Monday


----------



## PeteyKaralis (Jun 8, 2012)

oh yeah  well i might be there


----------



## andojay (Jun 9, 2012)

NathanBB97 said:


> so far i think its
> -Me
> -Ezekiel
> -Erim
> ...



You guys have fun! 
unfortunately i'm unable to make it due to extra play and exams
however i may rock up earlier with Joshua


I hope everyone who's coming knows about Melbourne Winter 2012 on Saturday 30 June
If you havn't could you please register if you intend on competing on www.speedcubing.com.au
Remember it's not about being the fastest person there, it's about doing YOUR personal BEST in COMPETITION.

Andrea


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jun 9, 2012)

andojay said:


> You guys have fun!
> 
> however i may rock up earlier with Joshua
> 
> Andrea



I hope you guys can come, I need Josh to fix my master magic


----------



## Dene (Jun 9, 2012)

Whoa, if Josh is coming and bringing his minx I'm in!


----------



## AdamJaffrey (Jun 10, 2012)

andojay said:


> I hope everyone who's coming knows about Melbourne Winter 2012 on Saturday 30 June
> If you havn't could you please register if you intend on competing on www.speedcubing.com.au
> Remember it's not about being the fastest person there, it's about doing YOUR personal BEST in COMPETITION.



I just registered!


----------



## RCTACameron (Jun 10, 2012)

I was never confirmed to go...

Sorry guys, but my parents don't want to spend >2 hours driving taking me to the city and back when I have a lot of homework to do. I don't think I'll go.


----------



## NathanBB97 (Jun 10, 2012)

confirmed:
-Nathan
-Robin
-Ezekiel
-Erim
-Jarvis
-Hansen

Maybe:
-Dene
-Andrea
-Josh
-Andy


----------



## andojay (Jun 20, 2012)

meet up saturday anyone?


----------



## AdamJaffrey (Jun 20, 2012)

andojay said:


> meet up saturday anyone?



I can't do Saturday this week. 
How about Sunday?


----------



## Dene (Jun 20, 2012)

I can come this weekend. But we do have a comp just next week...


----------



## andojay (Jun 20, 2012)

Dene said:


> I can come this weekend. But we do have a comp just next week...



yes we do dene


----------



## Dene (Jun 20, 2012)

Ya so I need the weekend to practise hard, and meetups often mean that things like 3x3 get severely neglected


----------



## deathmaths11 (Jun 20, 2012)

Then l believe there are possible of 4 people coming this sunday? Meet at melbourne central food court where you can see mcdonalds at second floor?


----------



## Dene (Jun 20, 2012)

deathmaths11 said:


> Then l believe there are possible of 4 people coming this sunday? Meet at melbourne central food court where you can see mcdonalds at second floor?



Location is always in front of obento


----------



## deathmaths11 (Jun 20, 2012)

l don't get it but hopefully it's the same area as Queen's birthday so l won't get lost


----------



## Alan Chang (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm up for a meetup as well!


----------



## Dene (Jun 22, 2012)

Ok, meetup tomorrow at MC around midday, who's in?


----------



## AdamJaffrey (Jun 22, 2012)

Dene said:


> Ok, meetup tomorrow at MC around midday, who's in?



I thought it was *Sunday* at midday?


----------



## deathmaths11 (Jun 22, 2012)

i hope people come on sunday since adam can't come on saturday


----------



## Dene (Jun 22, 2012)

AdamJaffrey said:


> I thought it was *Sunday* at midday?



Well we usually do it on Saturdays... I can come on Sunday too, but it depends who can make it, and I don't see a lot of people going out of their way to suit you, no offense or anything. There doesn't seem to be much interest anyway


----------



## deathmaths11 (Jun 22, 2012)

OK, then l need to know how many people coming on saturdays? how many coming on sundays? l will most likely go on sunday but if like 10 people going to saturday and on like 3 or 4 going to sunday then l will obviously go to saturday unless other special reasons happens.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jun 22, 2012)

Most people won't be able to come I think.


----------



## JHB (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey everyone, I'm cutting off my long locks and "shaving for a cure" to support the Leukemia foundation. When I come to the Winter Open in Melbourne it'd be great if as many people could support this great cause as possible. Every cent counts  See you all there! Jono.


----------



## deathmaths11 (Jun 22, 2012)

where is the meetup place for tomorrow since there is a lot of people coming and not a lot of people planning to go sunday so l might go saturday?


----------



## Dene (Jun 22, 2012)

deathmaths11 said:


> where is the meetup place for tomorrow since there is a lot of people coming and not a lot of people planning to go sunday so l might go saturday?



There are a lot of people planning on coming on Saturday? I haven't seen much interest at all on here. Unless a whole bunch of people post interest overnight I'm not coming.


----------



## deathmaths11 (Jun 22, 2012)

Dene said:


> There are a lot of people planning on coming on Saturday? I haven't seen much interest at all on here. Unless a whole bunch of people post interest overnight I'm not coming.



So does that mean no one is coming on saturday or sunday then? if so, l just gonna watch movies in the cinemas,lol!


----------



## Alan Chang (Jun 23, 2012)

Dene said:


> There are a lot of people planning on coming on Saturday? I haven't seen much interest at all on here. Unless a whole bunch of people post interest overnight I'm not coming.



Sorry, I would have posted last night but I had no internet access. But like you said, there doesn't seem to be much interest, so I guess we'll all see each other at the competition!


----------



## deathmaths11 (Jun 23, 2012)

At least l hope people can make it to the precomp meetup?


----------



## Petezorzz (Jun 23, 2012)

Whats the point of having a precomp meetup? You can just see everyone at the comp.


----------



## aronpm (Jun 23, 2012)

Petezorzz said:


> Whats the point of having a precomp meetup? You can just see everyone at the comp.



Because you have time to chat and stuff with people


----------



## deathmaths11 (Jun 23, 2012)

awesome answer!


----------



## KobaltKour (Jun 23, 2012)

I only average about 30 and I would go to the Winter Open, but I'm going to Thailand for holidays.


----------



## deathmaths11 (Jun 23, 2012)

l am about to sub 30 so you are better than me


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jun 23, 2012)

When and where is the precomp meetup?


----------



## deathmaths11 (Jun 23, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> When and where is the precomp meetup?



Maccas Melbourne Central Up Stairs Food Court and l created the event so join?


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jun 23, 2012)

deathmaths11 said:


> Maccas Melbourne Central Up Stairs Food Court and l created the event so join?



Wrong meetup Hansen.


----------



## deathmaths11 (Jun 23, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Wrong meetup Hansen.



Sorry Jarvi! I thought it was the one l created!


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jun 23, 2012)

deathmaths11 said:


> Sorry Jarvi! I thought it was the one l created!



No.


----------



## deathmaths11 (Jun 23, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> No.


 
Well, people are still going l think? Melbourne central food court, level 2 at mcdonalds area! it should be easier to find and it's on 29th of June, the day before the event! Anyone going?


----------



## Dene (Jun 23, 2012)

aronpm said:


> Because you have time to chat and stuff with people



I suppose you'll be doing more of the "and stuff" then?  (are you even coming to this comp?)


----------



## deathmaths11 (Jun 23, 2012)

Dene said:


> I suppose you'll be doing more of the "and stuff" then?  (are you even coming to this comp?)



that's so funny! l didn't notice it!


----------



## aronpm (Jun 23, 2012)

No I am not


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 26, 2012)

aronpm said:


> Because you have time to chat and stuff with people



Stuff with people? As in, when Aron is doing multi, replace the solved cubes with scrambled Pyraminxes?


----------



## JasonK (Jun 26, 2012)

Ando, you still have my black jacket yeah? Can you bring it on Sat please


----------



## Florian (Jun 28, 2012)

For those of you, who want their cube modded/adjusted/lubed over the holidays.
Dayan 3x3's - 30$
SS 4x4 - 50$
SS 5x5 full-mod - 60$
SS 5x5 half-mod - 30$ 
SS 6x6 - 35$

I'd mod the cubes how my cubes are modded so you can try them out at the comp.
Can't go cheaper, it's already a lower wage than i'm getting at maccas.


----------



## NathanBB97 (Jun 28, 2012)

Florian said:


> For those of you, who want their cube modded/adjusted/lubed over the holidays.
> Dayan 3x3's - 30$
> SS 4x4 - 50$
> SS 5x5 full-mod - 60$
> ...



i would really like you to mod my ss4x4! 
i will just have to ask my parents for the money..
how and when would i get the cube back?

does anybody have a spare, well modded SS 4x4 i could borrow at the competition?
i just spent all week modding mine and it didnt work out very well.. (it pops and locks up more)


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jun 28, 2012)

Florian said:


> For those of you, who want their cube modded/adjusted/lubed over the holidays.
> Dayan 3x3's - 30$
> SS 4x4 - 50$
> SS 5x5 full-mod - 60$
> ...



I wish I could do all of them...

Inboxing you now on the ss 4x4.

What do you actually do to dayan 3x3's?

Also, are you only doing them on the holidays? Could it be afterwards?


----------



## Florian (Jun 28, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Also, are you only doing them on the holidays? Could it be afterwards?



I don't really have time after the holidays because of year 12, but well maybe we can arrange something.


----------



## ottozing (Jun 28, 2012)

NathanBB97 said:


> does anybody have a spare, well modded SS 4x4 i could borrow at the competition?
> i just spent all week modding mine and it didnt work out very well.. (it pops and locks up more)



i have a modded ss 4x4 v3 you could try out. 

(NOTE: i havent done the full florian mod, only the konsta mod and sanding the bumps of the corners that stick out at the top)


----------



## enferex (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi all. I am new here, and a fairly recent cuber. anyway, I am in Melbourne, and can solve in about 2-3 minutes. Yes, I know this is utter lameness with respect to a majority of y'all. But I would like to meetup next time so that I can meet some people and hopefully become less sucky.

-Matt


----------



## YddEd (Jun 30, 2012)

ottozing said:


> i have a modded ss 4x4 v3 you could try out.
> 
> (NOTE: i havent done the full florian mod, only the konsta mod and sanding the bumps of the corners that stick out at the top)


Stupid Wittwo :fp taking forever to re-assemble.


----------



## andojay (Jun 30, 2012)

enferex said:


> Hi all. I am new here, and a fairly recent cuber. anyway, I am in Melbourne, and can solve in about 2-3 minutes. Yes, I know this is utter lameness with respect to a majority of y'all. But I would like to meetup next time so that I can meet some people and hopefully become less sucky.
> 
> -Matt



Hi Matt
nice that you got the courage to post on the forum!:tu
also did you know we had Melbourne Winter just yesterday? (30th June) ?

i'd love a meetup these holidays either on weekend or weekday except for Friday's

Andrea


----------



## deathmaths11 (Jun 30, 2012)

enferex said:


> Hi all. I am new here, and a fairly recent cuber. anyway, I am in Melbourne, and can solve in about 2-3 minutes. Yes, I know this is utter lameness with respect to a majority of y'all. But I would like to meetup next time so that I can meet some people and hopefully become less sucky.
> 
> -Matt


 Go on facebook and join RMIT uni group, they usually have one every wednesdays at their uni near melbourne central so should see hungry jacks easily. They are people better than you so they can help you!


----------



## AdamJaffrey (Jul 1, 2012)

enferex said:


> Hi all. I am new here, and a fairly recent cuber. anyway, I am in Melbourne, and can solve in about 2-3 minutes. Yes, I know this is utter lameness with respect to a majority of y'all. But I would like to meetup next time so that I can meet some people and hopefully become less sucky.
> 
> -Matt



Join the _Melbourne Speedcubers_ Facebook page.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 1, 2012)

When should we have our next meetup?

All meetings and competitions can be found here and on Facebook.


----------



## enferex (Jul 1, 2012)

AdamJaffrey said:


> Join the _Melbourne Speedcubers_ Facebook page.



Adam,
Thanks for the info. I do not do facebook though. Is there a mailing list or irc room for local cubers, or subreddit?

-Matt


----------



## Florian (Jul 1, 2012)

enferex said:


> Adam,
> Thanks for the info. I do not do facebook though. Is there a mailing list or irc room for local cubers, or subreddit?
> 
> -Matt


Just look every few days into this thread.
All the meetups we had (not the RMIT ones of course), were organised through this thread


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 1, 2012)

enferex said:


> Adam,
> Thanks for the info. I do not do facebook though. Is there a mailing list or irc room for local cubers, or subreddit?
> 
> -Matt



Just use the forums


----------



## enferex (Jul 1, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Just use the forums


Yup, that's why I kinda joined ;-)


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 1, 2012)

enferex said:


> Yup, that's why I kinda joined ;-)



Our next comp is in September and it's the nationals.

I went to my first comp yesterday and it was extremely fun.

We should have a few meetings before then and you can come along.


----------



## TimMc (Jul 1, 2012)

enferex said:


> Hi all.



Hi Matt,

Tim from the tram here.

There's #rubik on irc.freenode.net and r/speedcubing but not many people here discuss cubing on reddit.

Just a heads up: there are a fair amount of trolls on this forum and in #rubik. But most of them are capable of being helpful and friendly 

Tim.


----------



## enferex (Jul 1, 2012)

TimMc said:


> Hi Matt,
> 
> Tim from the tram here.
> 
> ...



Thanks bud! Yeah, I've been on /r/speedcubing for about a year. I never browse it heavily, as it seemed to get very little traffic. Thanks for the info. I look forward to catching up with the locals soon, and learning more!

-Matt



god of rubic 2 said:


> Our next comp is in September and it's the nationals.
> 
> I went to my first comp yesterday and it was extremely fun.
> 
> We should have a few meetings before then and you can come along.



Ah, nice. Yeah, I am totally not competition material. In fact, I don't plan to compete. I just want to meet some interesting folk, and improve my skills 

-Matt


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 1, 2012)

enferex said:


> Ah, nice. Yeah, I am totally not competition material. In fact, I don't plan to compete. I just want to meet some interesting folk, and improve my skills
> 
> -Matt



You don't have to compete, you'll definitely meet many many people at a comp and learn many new things.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jul 1, 2012)

Compete!

I am not competing material either, I am still sup-60 in fact. However it is fun to enter, and it'll be an experience, plus you'll get a ranking!


----------



## Florian (Jul 1, 2012)

Former world record holder Erik Akkerdjik wasn't even sub-40 when he first competed.
There were few competitiors at this competition, who weren't sub-1.
anyway there is probably no correlation between solving time and fun at a competition.
So just come and compete.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 1, 2012)

enferex said:


> Ah, nice. Yeah, I am totally not competition material. In fact, I don't plan to compete. I just want to meet some interesting folk, and improve my skills -Matt


My father has been competing for over a year, and got his personal best of 1:10 yesterday at the competition. Everyone is welcome


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 1, 2012)

Florian is 100% right.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jul 1, 2012)

Yay for your dad!! :tu


----------



## andojay (Jul 1, 2012)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Compete!
> 
> I am not competing material either, I am still sup-60 in fact. However it is fun to enter, and it'll be an experience, plus you'll get a ranking!





Florian said:


> Former world record holder Erik Akkerdjik wasn't even sub-40 when he first competed.
> There were few competitiors at this competition, who weren't sub-1.
> anyway there is probably no correlation between solving time and fun at a competition.
> So just come and compete.



@enferex and everyone who think's they are too slow to compete!

Yes you should compete regardless of your average time

(OMG Florian your gonna make me cry again! lol)

2 years ago I went to my first Rubik's Competition and i averaged 2:45~ish
and yesterday I made it into the second Round with an average of 39 seconds

So you totally should compete to meet the awesome people at the competitions 


Also, in the past two Melbourne Competitions I've ran a raffle with pretty good prizes


Andrea


----------



## enferex (Jul 2, 2012)

andojay said:


> @enferex and everyone who think's they are too slow to compete!
> 
> Yes you should compete regardless of your average time
> 
> ...



Thanks Andrea,
With that and all the other kind words said. Maybe I should reconsider competition.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 2, 2012)

enferex said:


> Thanks Andrea,
> With that and all the other kind words said. Maybe I should reconsider competition.



Definitely, my sister even entered and she thought it was great fun


----------



## AdamJaffrey (Jul 2, 2012)

enferex said:


> Ah, nice. Yeah, I am totally not competition material. In fact, I don't plan to compete. I just want to meet some interesting folk, and improve my skills



Dude, you should totally compete! It's not about setting world records, it's about getting your best times officially recognised. I just competed in my first comp and I'm so glad I did. Seriously, there are no judgements made. Even the fastest cubers in the world started with slower times.


----------



## enferex (Jul 2, 2012)

AdamJaffrey said:


> Dude, you should totally compete! It's not about setting world records, it's about getting your best times officially recognised. I just competed in my first comp and I'm so glad I did. Seriously, there are no judgements made. Even the fastest cubers in the world started with slower times.



If I solve at the speed of light, my cube's mass becomes infinite.


----------



## deathmaths11 (Jul 3, 2012)

I believe l did well because now l am sub 30 and can get the reward from my mum! lol, that's all l wanted to show my mum l can sub 30!


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 3, 2012)

You can enter for whatever reason you want, mainly it's to meet new people and learn new things, also have tonnes of FUN.


----------



## enferex (Jul 3, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> You can enter for whatever reason you want, mainly it's to meet new people and learn new things, also have tonnes of FUN.



That's the best reason I've heard yet. "learn new things"


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 3, 2012)

enferex said:


> That's the best reason I've heard yet. "learn new things"



And it's over a course of 2 days, so you can learn double the amount.

There will be many cubers who wouldn't hesitate to talk about cubes and teach new things to others.


----------



## Dene (Jul 3, 2012)

AdamJaffrey said:


> Even the fastest cubers in the world started with slower times.



LIESSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deathmaths11 (Jul 3, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> And it's over a course of 2 days, so you can learn double the amount.
> 
> There will be many cubers who wouldn't hesitate to talk about cubes and teach new things to others.



Teach me more f2l shortcuts, l am trying to get less than 8 moves by myself like you making the shortcuts up or thought of it yourself. I want to do that so it's easier or else l will have to use the website which l find really hard to remember the algs even though it's small. You don't get to see the cases every time, even you somehow make into that case on purpose, you can't really remember even you do the algorithm number of times, l realised it's easier when you do it by yourself.


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 3, 2012)

AdamJaffrey said:


> Even the fastest cubers in the world started with slower times.





Dene said:


> LIESSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!



Idk if being 3rd counts as one of the fastest cubers in the world at 2x2, but at my first comp I got a 13.86 average and didn't even make the finals. If I hadn't competed, I doubt I would've been motivated to get faster. So enferex, you should compete.


----------



## NathanBB97 (Jul 3, 2012)

deathmaths11 said:


> Teach me more f2l shortcuts, l am trying to get less than 8 moves by myself like you making the shortcuts up or thought of it yourself. I want to do that so it's easier or else l will have to use the website which l find really hard to remember the algs even though it's small. You don't get to see the cases every time, even you somehow make into that case on purpose, you can't really remember even you do the algorithm number of times, l realised it's easier when you do it by yourself.



i would help you out, but you didnt say please


----------



## andojay (Jul 3, 2012)

NathanBB97 said:


> i would help you out, but you didnt say please



@Hansen

Also remember to say 'Excuse me' if your going to interrupt someone.
If you don't' understand say " I beg your pardon'



@Major
grr thread closed. 
What german?


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 7, 2012)

When is the next meetup?

@ Andrea, Florian.


----------



## andojay (Jul 7, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> When is the next meetup?
> 
> @ Andrea, Florian.



When you or someone suggests a date?

how about Wednesday 11 July or Saturday 14 July?

I'm happy to hang out in the city all day on wednesday

I can't do Saturday but i know Nathan suggested it on Melbourne Speedcubers on facebook


----------



## deathmaths11 (Jul 7, 2012)

andojay said:


> When you or someone suggests a date?
> 
> how about Wednesday 11 July or Saturday 14 July?
> 
> ...



I don't have anything planned but my mum might say no unless l do the homework she set me....which is annoying and a lot!


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 7, 2012)

andojay said:


> When you or someone suggests a date?
> 
> how about Wednesday 11 July or Saturday 14 July?
> 
> ...



I like the sound of Wednesday.



deathmaths11 said:


> I don't have anything planned but my mum might say no unless l do the homework she set me....which is annoying and a lot!



Ok.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jul 8, 2012)

i might be able to come depends what time 

oh no i cant come on wed any other day is fine though


----------



## deathmaths11 (Jul 8, 2012)

CJF2L 1 said:


> oh no i cant come on wed any other day is fine though


I agree with that, l really like it to be on thursday but wednesday is fine, it depend what day my friend sees me because he said he might be free on wednesday or thursday....


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jul 8, 2012)

yeah i dont mind just not wed


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 8, 2012)

CJF2L 1 said:


> yeah i dont mind just not wed



The event has already been made on Wednesday, but we can have another if you suggest the day, date and time.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jul 8, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> The event has already been made on Wednesday, but we can have another if you suggest the day, date and time.



hey tues or thurs is great 4 me i dont mind what time


----------



## deathmaths11 (Jul 8, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> The event has already been made on Wednesday, but we can have another if you suggest the day, date and time.



Then how about friday? there is 50/50 me going to meeting on wednesday and same for thursday but 99% for friday since l am still waiting for my friend to give me a call if he prefer to see me on wednesday or thursday? that's the problem with me so if the event made on wednesday l maybe can come if he sees me on thursday or else no, vise visa.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 8, 2012)

deathmaths11 said:


> Then how about friday? there is 50/50 me going to meeting on wednesday and same for thursday but 99% for friday since l am still waiting for my friend to give me a call if he prefer to see me on wednesday or thursday? that's the problem with me so if the event made on wednesday l maybe can come if he sees me on thursday or else no, *vise visa*.



I think you mean vice versa...

Event is on Wednesday, you can make another on another day if you want for people who can't come on Wednesday.

Next meetup:

Melbourne Central (Food Court)
11am - Whenever everybody goes


Ya.


----------



## deathmaths11 (Jul 9, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> I think you mean vice versa...
> 
> Event is on Wednesday, you can make another on another day if you want for people who can't come on Wednesday.
> 
> ...



OK, l am going to get an answer from my friend today hopefully.....


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jul 9, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> I think you mean vice versa...
> 
> Event is on Wednesday, you can make another on another day if you want for people who can't come on Wednesday.
> 
> ...



hey hey hey 
mum said maybe to wed
woohoo 


woah woah woah 
15.33 mean of 3
17.38 ave of 5
and i average 20


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 9, 2012)

CJF2L 1 said:


> hey hey hey
> mum said maybe to wed
> woohoo
> 
> ...



Yay, where have you been all this time? :/


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jul 9, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Yay, where have you been all this time? :/



huh?
what do you mean







anyone there


but i can't get there till after 12 that is if mum says yes
and how long will meet go for 
+ who is going


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 9, 2012)

CJF2L 1 said:


> huh?
> what do you mean



You're a pretty fast cuber.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jul 9, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> You're a pretty fast cuber.



thank you

whos going on wed


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Me (Jarvis) - god of rubic 2

Andrea - andojay

Cameron - RCTA Cameron

Nathan - Nathan Box Billet

Ezekiel - doesn't have one?

Josh - (forgot name)

Andy, Adam, Jeremy, Hansen and Petey are all maybe.

So a lot of people coming.

Also maybe you


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jul 9, 2012)

thanks jarvis
hope i can come too


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 9, 2012)

CJF2L 1 said:


> thanks jarvis
> hope i can come too



No problem, hope you do


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jul 9, 2012)

i am coming 

yay


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 9, 2012)

CJF2L 1 said:


> i am coming
> 
> yay



Cool, Melb Central Food Court around Midday.

Do you have Facebook? Everytime we have a meetup, there will be an event.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jul 9, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Cool, Melb Central Food Court around Midday.
> 
> Do you have Facebook? Everytime we have a meetup, there will be an event.



no


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 9, 2012)

CJF2L 1 said:


> no



Aww, then be extra alert on the forums to find out about future meetups


----------



## andojay (Jul 9, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Cool, Melb Central Food Court around Midday.
> 
> Do you have Facebook? Everytime we have a meetup, there will be an event.



You don't need facebook
just check the thread every week. say on friday. since most meetups are on saturday excluding school holidays

Also wanted to know if anyone needs new stickers? 
Joshua mentioned wanted to buy new ones but i'm not sure if he wants z stckers or just cubesmith ones... so we'll see ---discuss on wednesday--


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 9, 2012)

andojay said:


> You don't need facebook
> just check the thread every week. say on friday. since most meetups are on saturday excluding school holidays
> 
> *Also wanted to know if anyone needs new stickers? *
> Joshua mentioned wanted to buy new ones but i'm not sure if he wants z stckers or just cubesmith ones... so we'll see ---discuss on wednesday--



Mememememeemmeemmememememe, I don't really need them, but I'd like to get some extra


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jul 10, 2012)

hey can you please bring ur coloured zanchi's



does anyone solve square 1 in melb or is it just me


----------



## Florian (Jul 10, 2012)

First sub-7   

1. 6.27 L2 F2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 F' L' U R2 B' D2 R U' F D' 

y' z2
R' L' F' L2 (4)
U R' U R (4/8)
U2 L' U L U' L U L' (8/16)
U y L U' L' U L U L' (8/24)
U' L' U' L(4/28)
U2 r' U2 R U R' U' R U R' U r(12/40)
40/6.27=6.4 tps


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jul 10, 2012)

go florian


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice Florian, could have made it a rotationless solve, but great job


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jul 10, 2012)

ZOMG 17.61 ave of 5 
cube: witlong


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 15, 2012)

CJF2L 1 said:


> ZOMG 17.61 ave of 5
> cube: witlong



Nice, new main?


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jul 16, 2012)

no

guhong2


EDIT:anyone making a cubesmith order in the near future


----------



## kirtpro (Jul 16, 2012)

CJF2L 1 said:


> anyone making a cubesmith order in the near future



If anyone does make an order, I'm interested


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 16, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> If anyone does make an order, I'm interested



Same, Andrea said she might..


----------



## ottozing (Jul 16, 2012)

i'm interested aswell. i need 2x2, 5x5 and 7x7 stickers really badly.


----------



## andojay (Jul 16, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Same, Andrea said she might..



Hey Guys 

I'm happy to place a cubesmith order 
you guys just email [email protected] or message me on here 

Let me know what stickers (Type of puzzle, colour) you want

I'd like to have all orders in by 31 July, so in two weeks of this post
So I can order them on the 1st August

Hopefully they will arrive before Australian Nationals


----------



## NathanBB97 (Jul 17, 2012)

when do you guys want to have the next meetup?


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jul 17, 2012)

NathanBB97 said:


> when do you guys want to have the next meetup?


 umm
how about a sunday cause i have rehearsals all day sat





andojay said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> I'm happy to place a cubesmith order
> you guys just email [email protected] or message me on here
> ...



me three i just have to ask mum


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 17, 2012)

andojay said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> I'm happy to place a cubesmith order
> you guys just email [email protected] or message me on here
> ...



Messaging now  



NathanBB97 said:


> when do you guys want to have the next meetup?



Whenever, I'm quite busy now since hell has begun again..


----------



## deathmaths11 (Jul 17, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Messaging now
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever, I'm quite busy now since hell has begun again..



What do you mean by that? hell haven't begun yet......?


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jul 17, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Messaging now
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever, I'm quite busy now since hell has begun again..



LOL HOMEWORKHELL


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 17, 2012)

deathmaths11 said:


> What do you mean by that? hell haven't begun yet......?



School.



CJF2L 1 said:


> LOL HOMEWORKHELL



You are correct. You win a lifetime supply of... air.

EDIT: I forgot to ask, does anyone have spare V cube 7 parts? Preferably black.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jul 17, 2012)

no 
YYYAAAAYYYY a lifetime supply of air thats what i always wanted

WHOS ORDERING MINI ZANCHIS


----------



## AdamJaffrey (Jul 17, 2012)

CJF2L 1 said:


> WHOS ORDERING MINI ZANCHIS



They make a mini ZhanChi?


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jul 17, 2012)

YEAH IT JUST CAME OUT IT WILL BE GOOD FOR OH 
CAUSE I HAVE SMALL HANDS


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 17, 2012)

They have 3 different mini sizes...


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jul 18, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> They have 3 different mini sizes...



i know how cool is that 


p.s i know where to buy stickerless zanchis in the city


----------



## deathmaths11 (Jul 18, 2012)

CJF2L 1 said:


> i know how cool is that
> 
> 
> p.s i know where to buy stickerless zanchis in the city



Can you use in the competitions? l heard they are not allowed or what?


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jul 18, 2012)

no but they turn amazing after lubing & tensioning


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 18, 2012)

CJF2L 1 said:


> i know how cool is that
> 
> 
> p.s i know where to buy stickerless zanchis in the city



Where?


----------



## NathanBB97 (Jul 18, 2012)

CJF2L 1 said:


> no but they turn amazing after lubing & tensioning



yeah, my stickerless zhanchi is AMAZING!
it is like 5 times faster than my white zhanchi, too bad we cant use em in comp

the reason we cant use them is because the coloured plastic sticks out a bit, so you can see what colour a piece is when your not meant to.
its hard to explain, if ur curious just ask me at a meetup and ill show u.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jul 19, 2012)

NathanBB97 said:


> yeah, my stickerless zhanchi is AMAZING!
> it is like 5 times faster than my white zhanchi, too bad we cant use em in comp
> 
> the reason we cant use them is because the coloured plastic sticks out a bit, so you can see what colour a piece is when your not meant to.
> its hard to explain, if ur curious just ask me at a meetup and ill show u.



yeah i know 
imagine if feliks used a stickerless zanchi

jarvis mind games on swanston st


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 21, 2012)

CJF2L 1 said:


> yeah i know
> imagine if feliks used a stickerless zanchi
> 
> 
> jarvis mind games on swanston st



Give feliks a force cube.

Thanks


----------



## deathmaths11 (Jul 21, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Give feliks a force cube.
> 
> Thanks



Is there such thing?


----------



## ottozing (Jul 21, 2012)

cubes dont make you faster lol.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 21, 2012)

deathmaths11 said:


> Is there such thing?



Do some research before commenting.



ottozing said:


> cubes dont make you faster lol.



Better plastic, better feel, better times???

Lol, I don't know, personally I don't like stickerless cubes... but I want one..


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jul 21, 2012)

deathmaths11 said:


> Is there such thing?



Yes it is just a 3x3 put together from 6 sticker less zhanchis to make it one colour.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jul 21, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Give feliks a force cube.
> 
> Thanks



uuhhooh

beware they r terrible out of the box


----------



## deathmaths11 (Jul 21, 2012)

cubecraze1 said:


> Yes it is just a 3x3 put together from 6 sticker less zhanchis to make it one colour.



I believe there is more to that? you make sound so simple and easy or even stating it's not a good cube?


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 21, 2012)

CJF2L 1 said:


> uuhhooh
> 
> beware they r terrible out of the box



Then just let Feliks use his skill take some of his WRs back. 



deathmaths11 said:


> I believe there is more to that? you make sound so simple and easy or even stating it's not a good cube?



Stop spamming, watch videos on Force cube reviews and base your decisions on that. It's just 6 stickerless Zhanchis taken apart, then reassembled with only one colour and stickered so it's legal in competition. People who have a force cube, prefer the feeling of the plastic more. It's just personal preference. It does not make you a faster cuber.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jul 21, 2012)

deathmaths11 said:


> I believe there is more to that? you make sound so simple and easy or even stating it's not a good cube?



No there is no more to that. And when did I say it was a bad cube?


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jul 21, 2012)

i propose a meet either next sunday or the one after


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 21, 2012)

CJF2L 1 said:


> i propose a meet either next sunday or the one after



Either Sundays, I like the sound of next Sunday.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jul 21, 2012)

ok ask on facebook too 
i want ezekiel to come so i can get my zhanchi back


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 21, 2012)

CJF2L 1 said:


> ok ask on facebook too
> i want ezekiel to come so i can get my zhanchi back



Haha, okay, I'll create a Facebook event.


----------



## NathanBB97 (Jul 21, 2012)

i think i am free..
are we talking about 29th July or 5th August
im busy on 5th August


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jul 21, 2012)

cool 
we need to get the same table as last time
the long one





NathanBB97 said:


> i think i am free..
> are we talking about 29th July or 5th August
> im busy on 5th August



29th or wat about the 12th


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 21, 2012)

NathanBB97 said:


> i think i am free..
> are we talking about 29th July or 5th August
> im busy on 5th August



The 29th, I created event.



CJF2L 1 said:


> cool
> we need to get the same table as last time
> the long one



Yes we do.




CJF2L 1 said:


> *29th* or wat about the 12th


 29th.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jul 22, 2012)

ok cool


----------



## Dene (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm a chance of showing up to a meet up on Sunday. It's about time I got involved in the new-gen of Melbourne cubers.


----------



## Florian (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm working that day, so I'll try to show up before I start.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jul 23, 2012)

florian, dene

cool


anyone have spare atomix
lubix
silicube etc
if you do tell me


----------



## Faz (Jul 23, 2012)

Dene said:


> It's about time I got involved in the new-gen of Melbourne cubers.



Haha, they've taken over!

Pretty cool going back to the first page of this thread and seeing old posts/photos.


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 23, 2012)

Dene said:


> I'm a chance of showing up to a meet up on Sunday. It's about time I got involved in the new-gen of Melbourne cubers.



This 'new-gen' of Melbourne cubers (basically the people who came to the last meetup) all seem to be closer to my age (most are 14-16), rather than the mostly university-aged or older people who were coming to meetups before. So I've enjoyed meetups more recently.  Though I still miss some of the older-gen people who are closer to my age coming.

Edit: Oh and yes, I should be there.


----------



## Dene (Jul 23, 2012)

fazrulz said:


> Haha, they've taken over!



Ya well it's pretty easy to take over when all the oldies stop coming


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jul 23, 2012)

hi all,
post 'yes' if u r coming to meetup on 29th july (Sun)

CJF2L 1
RCTAcameron
God of rubic 2

maybe people
Florian
Nathanbb97
Dene

faz r u going to come


----------



## Dene (Jul 23, 2012)

CJF2L 1 said:


> hi all,
> post 'yes' if u r coming to meetup on 29th july (Sun)
> 
> CJF2L 1
> ...



If you continue to post with such poor grammar and lack of spelling I definitely won't come. Please start composing your posts in proper English or stop making this thread look so childlike.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 23, 2012)

Most likely I'm coming, if Faz comes, I'm definitely coming


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jul 24, 2012)

Dene said:


> If you continue to post with such poor grammar and lack of spelling I definitely won't come. Please start composing your posts in proper English or stop making this thread look so childlike.



ok???


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 24, 2012)

CJF2L 1 said:


> ok???



*shake head*

Only one question mark will suffice.


----------



## ottozing (Jul 24, 2012)

CJF2L 1 said:


> ok???



I think these sorts of posts are what Dene is refering to


----------



## Florian (Jul 26, 2012)

Dene said:


> new-gen of Melbourne cubers.





Dene said:


> stop making this thread look so childlike.


^^


----------



## NathanBB97 (Jul 26, 2012)

Yes, I will definately be there.
Ezekiel and Erim are also coming.
I'm not too sure about Robin though.


----------



## Dene (Jul 26, 2012)

Florian said:


> ^^



Lol


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jul 27, 2012)

NathanBB97 said:


> Yes, I will definately be there.
> Ezekiel and Erim are also coming.
> I'm not too sure about Robin though.



give me my ZHANCHI NOW
please


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 27, 2012)

I can come on Sunday 

Don't have to work.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jul 28, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> I can come on Sunday
> 
> Don't have to work.



yay


----------



## NathanBB97 (Jul 28, 2012)

erim isn't coming, it will only be ezekiel and i


----------



## deathmaths11 (Jul 28, 2012)

NathanBB97 said:


> erim isn't coming, it will only be ezekiel and i


Is that the guy who needs to give someone else the rubik cube because he mistook it


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 28, 2012)

deathmaths11 said:


> Is that the guy who needs to give someone else the rubik cube because he mistook it



NO.


And thanks Christian, I love you too :3


----------



## Dene (Jul 28, 2012)

Ok I should turn up at some stage, but the timing will depend on how long I sleep in. Which table do you guys sit at? The usual one in front of Obento? Or have the new-gen taken it elsewhere?


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 28, 2012)

Dene said:


> Ok I should turn up at some stage, but the timing will depend on how long I sleep in. Which table do you guys sit at? The usual one in front of Obento? Or have the new-gen taken it elsewhere?



When you walk into the food court, instead of going left, go straight ahead and there will be a black and white table there. That is where we sat last meetup.


----------



## Dene (Aug 6, 2012)

So, anyone up for another meetup this weekend? Or put it off for another week or two? I'd be keen to go this weekend and again in two weeks, just before ausnats.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Aug 7, 2012)

Dene said:


> So, anyone up for another meetup this weekend? Or put it off for another week or two? I'd be keen to go this weekend and again in two weeks, just before ausnats.



Maybe the week after this?

Hmm, maybe, just maybe, I could come this sat..


----------



## deathmaths11 (Aug 7, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Maybe the week after this?
> 
> Hmm, maybe, just maybe, I could come this sat..



I like to have one someday near the Australia Nationals so l can give my parents the reason that l am preparing for it. I will prefer 2 or 3 weeks after this weekend will be best time for us.


----------



## ottozing (Aug 7, 2012)

As far as having a meetup just before Nats, I would like that meetup on the day before Nats because it's probably the the only chance i'll have of coming to a meetup this year


----------



## Dene (Aug 7, 2012)

The only problem with Fridays is school/work.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Aug 8, 2012)

Dene said:


> The only problem with Fridays is school/work.



But after school.......

And do work later...


----------



## ottozing (Aug 8, 2012)

What about homework?


----------



## Florian (Aug 8, 2012)

ottozing said:


> What about homework?


Or exam prep?

Methods teacher: If you could do about 100 practice exams, that would be good.


----------



## JasonK (Aug 8, 2012)

Florian said:


> Methods teacher: If you could do about 100 practice exams, that would be good.



Waaaaaaat.


----------



## deathmaths11 (Aug 8, 2012)

Florian said:


> Or exam prep?
> 
> Methods teacher: If you could do about 100 practice exams, that would be good.


From what l heard, in year 12, you do 20practice exams for one subject, 10 at least, you will get the most out of it for that subject. We have 5 so that would be 50-100 practice exams, but you said 100 for maths only? that's crazy and useless......


----------



## Florian (Aug 8, 2012)

deathmaths11 said:


> From what l heard, in year 12, you do 20practice exams for one subject, 10 at least, you will get the most out of it for that subject. We have 5 so that would be 50-100 practice exams, but you said 100 for maths only? that's crazy and useless......



Always depends on the person. I finished the course work yesterday so I have time for 100.
10 Practice exams would be vcaa only. And doing them only doesn't help that much.
Try to do as many as possible, when you're in VCE. Have a notepad next to you and write down every single mistake. Every exam you get below let's say 80/85% you do again.




JasonK said:


> Waaaaaaat.


I could troll her and give her all my exams to mark them


----------



## JasonK (Aug 8, 2012)

Florian said:


> Always depends on the person. I finished the course work yesterday so I have time for 100.
> 10 Practice exams would be vcaa only. And doing them only doesn't help that much.
> Try to do as many as possible, when you're in VCE. Have a notepad next to you and write down every single mistake. Every exam you get below let's say 80/85% you do again.



This is really good advice. Especially in something like maths, it's more useful to repeat an exam until you can get 100% than to keep doing different ones but not actually fix your mistakes.


----------



## aronpm (Aug 8, 2012)

or you could be like me and do 1 or 2 practice exams


----------



## Dene (Aug 9, 2012)

Or you could be like me and do nothing in high school and still get into university.

(Yay for New Zealand's pile of crap education).


----------



## JasonK (Aug 9, 2012)

aronpm said:


> or you could be like me and do 1 or 2 practice exams



Lulz i think i did 3 for methods, but that's hardly good advice


----------



## bryson azzopard (Aug 9, 2012)

ottozing said:


> As far as having a meetup just before Nats, I would like that meetup on the day before Nats because it's probably the the only chance i'll have of coming to a meetup this year



me and jimmy will meet-up with you jayden on the friday at 5:30 in melbourne central? because my plane gets in at 4 and we have to unpack and stuff


----------



## Dene (Aug 9, 2012)

5:30? I can manage that.

I'm guessing no meet up this week? Doesn't seem to be much interest.


----------



## ottozing (Aug 9, 2012)

I'll be arriving in Melbourne at 2:00, so 5:30 definately works for me.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Aug 9, 2012)

5:30 on the day before nats? I can make it.


----------



## andojay (Aug 9, 2012)

Hey Melbourne Cubers -random offtopic question

is there anyone available on the 19th August
to do a demo among each other 
or something like a factory solve or something like that


ACMI family Day


----------



## deathmaths11 (Aug 9, 2012)

andojay said:


> Hey Melbourne Cubers -random offtopic question
> 
> is there anyone available on the 19th August
> to do a demo among each other
> ...


99% no for me because there are many uni open days like melbourne uni which l am planning to go, if not, there are many uni on the same day so l will be busy. Literally, when the uni open days is gone, l will be getting ready for the nationals


----------



## deathmaths11 (Aug 9, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> 5:30 on the day before nats? I can make it.



l think l can, if you can, lol


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Aug 11, 2012)

andojay said:


> Hey Melbourne Cubers -random offtopic question
> 
> is there anyone available on the 19th August
> to do a demo among each other
> ...



I would go, but next Sunday there is a Melbourne uni open day... so I can't 

Sorry.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Aug 11, 2012)

any one free on 25-26 aug for meet ?


----------



## cubecraze1 (Aug 11, 2012)

CJF2L 1 said:


> any one free on 25-26 aug for meet ?



idk but there wouldn't be much point as that's one week before nats and there is a meet up on the friday.


----------



## JHB (Aug 11, 2012)

Hey everyone- I finally got my locks cut off. Thanks to all those who donated to the Leukaemia Foundation.


----------



## Dene (Aug 11, 2012)

Noooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Dene (Aug 21, 2012)

Meetup this weekend. Who's in?


----------



## JasonK (Aug 21, 2012)

Saturday bad, Sunday good.


----------



## deathmaths11 (Aug 21, 2012)

JasonK said:


> Saturday bad, Sunday good.



We will have a precomp meetup right? the actual event is next weekend so anyone free on friday night? l most likely can go if they are people going. I knew last time, l found tim, kirt, alan and some other guys at the day before the event so l hope there will be more people coming!



bryson azzopard said:


> me and jimmy will meet-up with you jayden on the friday at 5:30 in melbourne central? because my plane gets in at 4 and we have to unpack and stuff



Looks like there are 2 people coming, anyone else?


----------



## ottozing (Aug 21, 2012)

Me, Bryson, Jimmie, Dene (I think), and You (you allready said you would come if I recall correctly).


----------



## kirtpro (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm coming in Friday right before competition, should be able to make a meetup


----------



## deathmaths11 (Aug 21, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Me, Bryson, Jimmie, Dene (I think), and You (you allready said you would come if I recall correctly).



I said most likely, if my parents say l can't go or even can't go to the nationals then l simply can't go unless l am lucky enough to persuade them.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Aug 22, 2012)

I could skip work on Friday and Sunday.

We'll see.


----------



## deathmaths11 (Aug 22, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> I could skip work on Friday and Sunday.
> 
> We'll see.



Make sure, you don't make your mum mad.


----------



## Dene (Aug 24, 2012)

It doesn't seem like there's too much interest in a meetup this weekend. That's probably a good thing now, as I don't have too much time anyway  . If there is a meetup I'll have to leave very early. Friday after work is still on :tu


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Aug 26, 2012)

Can't come Friday. See all you guys at nats.


----------



## ottozing (Aug 26, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Can't come Friday. See all you guys at nats.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Aug 26, 2012)

ottozing said:


>



I haz to work


----------



## ottozing (Aug 26, 2012)

Lame. So it's just going to be me, Dene, Bryson, Jimmie, and maybe Hansen.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Aug 26, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Lame. So it's just going to be me, Dene, Bryson, Jimmie, and maybe Hansen.



Maybe faz as well, depending on his homework..


----------



## ottozing (Aug 26, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Maybe faz as well, depending on his homework..



Really??? Awesome!!!!!! I hope he dosen't get homework


----------



## Dene (Aug 26, 2012)

I quite possibly won't be there until 6pm though. I dunno if you guys would still be there XD . Also I don't want to hang about too long, as there will be footy on and this is the last weekend before finals start!


----------



## ottozing (Aug 26, 2012)

Dene said:


> I quite possibly won't be there until 6pm though. I dunno if you guys would still be there XD . Also I don't want to hang about too long, as there will be footy on and this is the last weekend before finals start!



Fair enough. Honestly, I doubt I'm going to hang out for any more than an hour since my mums overly-worried about me getting lost in Melbourne


----------



## deathmaths11 (Aug 26, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Can't come Friday. See all you guys at nats.



if there are events you registered that last 2 days(most likely since you registered a lot of events, at least more than me), will go 2 days or you just going to quite the events on the other day?


----------



## Faz (Aug 27, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Really??? Awesome!!!!!! I hope he dosen't get homework



Well I am in year 11 
Got my last SAC next week and I won't really get a chance to study on the weekend.

We'll be cubing the whole weekend anyway 

I might rock up though.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Aug 28, 2012)

are we meeting at RMIT or MC?


----------



## deathmaths11 (Aug 28, 2012)

bryson azzopard said:


> are we meeting at RMIT or MC?



For friday l think it's MC but for saturday and sunday is at RMIT


----------



## bryson azzopard (Aug 28, 2012)

deathmaths11 said:


> For friday l think it's MC but for saturday and sunday is at RMIT



i was meaning friday.


----------



## ottozing (Aug 28, 2012)

What do you mean saturday and sunday? Are you refering to the actually comp or are there going to be meetups on those days?


----------



## Dene (Aug 28, 2012)

The meetups will be the comp 

The Friday meetup with be at MC, in the foodcourt.


----------



## ottozing (Aug 29, 2012)

Dene, Could you possibly PM me directions to the foodcourt at MC that a person from canberra would understand? Or is it relatively easy to find?


----------



## Dene (Aug 29, 2012)

I'll just post it here so everyone can see it.

Firstly, it depends from which angle you approach Melbourne Central. I'm going to direct you to the corner of Swanston Street and La Trobe Street. I'll describe each of the four corners of this intersection so you know which is the one that Melbourne Central is on:
- On one corner you will find in front of you a Hungry Jacks
- On another corner you will be in front of RMIT university, which is a big ugly building
- On the third corner there is an open grassy area, with some steps that lead up to the State Library of Victoria
- On the final corner there will be a sausage place called Snag Stand.

It's the last corner that you want to be on, because that'll be Melbourne Central right in front of you. If you're facing Snag Stand and look just to the left you'll see an escalator going up. Go up the escalator. You will have the option to go straight ahead or go right (or go into a shop  ). Go straight ahead. Keep going. Keep going some more. BOOM foodcourt.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Aug 29, 2012)

The first time ever I went to a MC meetup, I got lost for an hour. When I was about to go back home, I saw out of the corner of my eye some cubers, I was so happy.

Never knew MC was so big and had like 5 foodcourts..


----------



## Dene (Aug 29, 2012)

Wut. There are two foodcourts; one at the bottom, and one on the second floor. There are a few restaurants on the third floor, but that isn't a foodcourt.


----------



## Faz (Aug 30, 2012)

To avoid getting confused, the foodcourt we're normally at is the one just below the cinemas.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Aug 30, 2012)

Dene said:


> Wut. There are two foodcourts; one at the bottom, and one on the second floor. There are a few restaurants on the third floor, but that isn't a foodcourt.



The point is I got lost for an hour, haha.

Also good luck to everyone on Sat and Sun, see you all there.


----------



## ottozing (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks Dene and Faz for directions to the meetup  Looking foward to the comp.


----------



## JasonK (Aug 30, 2012)

When is this meetup happening tomorrow? I might be able to come after uni if it's not too late.


----------



## Faz (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm planning on going for a bike ride tomorrow - I'll probably ride into the city and pop in, but I'd probably have to leave by about 5:30 or so before it gets too dark.
Will anyone be there at ~4:30?

EDIT: oh yeah I don't have school tomorrow


----------



## ottozing (Aug 30, 2012)

fazrulz said:


> I'm planning on going for a bike ride tomorrow - I'll probably ride into the city and pop in, but I'd probably have to leave by about 5:30 or so before it gets too dark.
> Will anyone be there at ~4:30?



I can be there at 4:30 no problems.



JasonK said:


> When is this meetup happening tomorrow? I might be able to come after uni if it's not too late.



Initially 5:00, but I might be showing up at 4:30


----------



## Florian (Aug 30, 2012)

fazrulz said:


> EDIT: oh yeah I don't have school tomorrow


Why? 

I'm working 4:30 to 10:00, so yeah can't come.


----------



## kirtpro (Aug 30, 2012)

I'll be in melbourne around lunch, will go to MC meetup


----------



## Dene (Aug 30, 2012)

I expect I'll be there between 5:30 and 6, unless I get stuck at work. I'll only stay until 7 or so if people are still there. Last week of regular season footy ^_^


----------



## bryson azzopard (Aug 30, 2012)

me and jimmy will be there about before 5. maybe 4:30


----------



## andojay (Aug 30, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> I'll be in melbourne around lunch, will go to MC meetup



Give me a text/ring/prank whatever, i'll be in by lunch *fingers crossed*
I'll be getting stuff ready for the comp 
your welcome to come with since it looks like most people are rocking up after 4.30ish


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Sep 6, 2012)

anyone for a meetup this weekend/next weekend
which weekend is better?


----------



## Dene (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm keen for this Sunday, although I'd only be able to stay until mid afternoon. Saturday is no good, going to the footy!


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Sep 6, 2012)

Dene said:


> I'm keen for this Sunday, although I'd only be able to stay until mid afternoon. Saturday is no good, going to the footy!



Ay Dene, getting into the footy more 

Can't some this week 

Have work on Friday, Saturday and Sunday :/


----------



## Florian (Sep 6, 2012)

I'd come shortly just to sell some cubes. Too much weight on the flight 
I have a few Dayan 3x3's of nearly all types, all with some sort of mod.
Dayan+Mf8 4x4, modded (I'm about 10% slower on this one compared to my ShengShou)
V-Cube 5, modded (again about 10% slower than with ShengShou)
Mf8 megamix V1 
well broken in QJ pyraminx
LanLan 2x2's

PM me if you're interested


----------



## deathmaths11 (Sep 6, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Ay Dene, getting into the footy more
> 
> Can't some this week
> 
> Have work on Friday, Saturday and Sunday :/



hahaha, you will get a lot of money this time!


----------



## Dene (Sep 7, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Ay Dene, getting into the footy more



This time I'm going to the real footy  (i.e. NRL, not AFL)


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Sep 8, 2012)

anyone else coming tomorrow to the meet


----------



## Dene (Sep 8, 2012)

I'd say the meetup isn't going to happen at all, unless a lot of interest comes in tonight.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 8, 2012)

Yeah sorry, I'm going to my grandparents. It seems that every weekend I either have homework to do all weekend, or I am going to my grandparents house.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Sep 8, 2012)

Dene said:


> I'd say the meetup isn't going to happen at all, unless a lot of interest comes in tonight.



yeah we'll see


----------



## JasonK (Sep 8, 2012)

I'll not have slept in 3 days, so probably won't be at a meetup


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Sep 10, 2012)

lets try a meetup this weekend shall we?


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Sep 10, 2012)

CJF2L 1 said:


> lets try a meetup this weekend shall we?



Hehe, looks like I won't be coming to one of these meetups in a long time... unless I call in sick..


----------



## JasonK (Sep 10, 2012)

I could probably come on Sunday.


----------



## Dene (Sep 10, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Hehe, looks like I won't be coming to one of these meetups in a long time... unless I call in sick..



Bad boy! Work comes first.

Again, I'd be available this weekend. Just need to get enough interest.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Sep 11, 2012)

Dene said:


> Bad boy! Work comes first.
> 
> Again, I'd be available this weekend. Just need to get enough interest.


yeah some one should post it on facebook i would but i don't have facebook


----------



## Florian (Sep 11, 2012)

I'll try to make it

Still this:


Florian said:


> I'd come shortly just to sell some cubes. Too much weight on the flight
> I have a few Dayan 3x3's of nearly all types, all with some sort of mod.
> Dayan+Mf8 4x4, modded (I'm about 10% slower on this one compared to my ShengShou)
> V-Cube 5, modded (again about 10% slower than with ShengShou)
> ...


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 11, 2012)

Goodbye Florian meetup?


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Sep 13, 2012)

would you come Tim?


----------



## JasonK (Sep 14, 2012)

So if there was a meetup this Sunday, who would actually turn up?


----------



## cubecraze1 (Sep 14, 2012)

Florian said:


> I'll try to make it
> 
> Still this:



Do you have a tayian (don't correct my spelling :3)


----------



## Dene (Sep 14, 2012)

I'll be there.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Sep 14, 2012)

ill be there


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 14, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> Goodbye Florian meetup?



Will this really be the last time I will see Florian before he goes back to Germany?  Because I won't be able to make it on Sunday, I am busy for most of the day.


----------



## Florian (Sep 14, 2012)

cubecraze1 said:


> Do you have a tayian (don't correct my spelling :3)


Nah, sorry but they are **** anyway.

I'd come. Only for a short time though, I have an 1500+ words context essay due monday ~_~

Pretty sure you'll see me another time


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Sep 14, 2012)

Florian said:


> Nah, sorry but they are **** anyway.
> 
> I'd come. Only for a short time though, I have an 1500+ words context essay due monday ~_~
> 
> Pretty sure you'll see me another time



soo many words


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 15, 2012)

CJF2L 1 said:


> soo many words



Lol I don't think that's that bad. I'm pretty sure Florian is in year 11. I am in year 8 and my last 2 essays for English were 1,100 and 1,050 words respectively, both probably done in less than 2 hours each.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Sep 15, 2012)

Will we have meet tomorrow?:confused:


----------



## Dene (Sep 15, 2012)

Not sure to be honest. I will be there at 12 in front of Obento. If no one shows by 1 I will leave.


----------



## JasonK (Sep 15, 2012)

Considering how long it takes me to get into the city, I probably won't show if there's only a couple of people coming - sorry guys


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Sep 15, 2012)

dont think we will if theres only a few people
nathan won't come so yeah im not sure


----------



## Florian (Sep 15, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> Lol I don't think that's that bad. I'm pretty sure Florian is in year *12*. I am in year 8 and my last 2 essays for English were *1,100 and 1,050* words respectively, both probably done in less than 2 hours each.


I'll need to do that in less than an hour in the end of the year ~_~


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 15, 2012)

Florian said:


> I'll need to do that in less than an hour in the end of the year ~_~



Oh whoops, I should have known which year you were in. But yeah, doing that many words in less than an hour seems pretty hard. And my essays were typed, so it would take me a lot longer if I had to handwrite them.


----------



## Dene (Sep 15, 2012)

CJF2L 1 said:


> dont think we will if theres only a few people
> nathan won't come so yeah im not sure



Hmmm, ah well I guess it's off then. Perhaps that's for the better, because I have a few things I need to get done tomorrow >.< . It'll have to be another time.


----------



## JasonK (Sep 15, 2012)

Florian said:


> I'll need to do that in less than an hour in the end of the year ~_~



Are you doing English or ESL?


----------



## Florian (Sep 16, 2012)

JasonK said:


> Are you doing English or ESL?


ESL and mainstream are excactly the same for Section A and B. Our task for Section C is slightly different, but we still get the same piece to analyse.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Sep 16, 2012)

The funny thing is the I have a English CAT tomorrow and I have to write an essay on a random topic about Romeo and Juliet :/

Join the club.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Sep 19, 2012)

anyone seen a lost guhong v2 (white)?


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Sep 19, 2012)

CJF2L 1 said:


> anyone seen a lost guhong v2 (white)?



You seem to lose many cubes...


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Sep 19, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> You seem to lose many cubes...


 


edit: whose free sunday?


----------



## JHB (Sep 27, 2012)

Hey everyone! This is my 2-yearold son solving a 4x4 cube. I wanted to share this.
[video=youtube_share;byPJYgaeN3E]http://youtu.be/byPJYgaeN3E[/video]


----------



## JasonK (Sep 27, 2012)

That was fantastic


----------



## andyzhangdayu (Sep 28, 2012)

Nice one. But you'd better change the black stickers to white. Haha.


----------



## Dene (Sep 28, 2012)

Lol, this justifies us bringing the time limit down to 1 minute, surely!


----------



## JHB (Sep 29, 2012)

andyzhangdayu said:


> Nice one. But you'd better change the black stickers to white. Haha.



Right you are  Damn observant people  I made a couple of other mistakes too. can you spot them?


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Sep 29, 2012)

Dene said:


> Lol, this justifies us bringing the time limit down to 1 minute, surely!


Grrrrrrrrr me angry if you do that!!!!!


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 29, 2012)

Can someone give me the url for his video? It's invisible for me on the mobile site and when I swap to desktop. Quoting I couldn't get the link because of the formatting.


----------



## Brest (Sep 29, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> Can someone give me the url for his video? It's invisible for me on the mobile site and when I swap to desktop. Quoting I couldn't get the link because of the formatting.



http://youtu.be/byPJYgaeN3E
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byPJYgaeN3E


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Oct 2, 2012)

brilliant vid


----------



## bryson azzopard (Oct 10, 2012)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?38841-Kurri-Kurri-2012
the link for the kurri kurri comp 2012 if you can come or are interested on going please register (not that many melbourne cubers would be)


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Oct 10, 2012)

i'd like to come but i can't 
who thinks that magic should be at melb cube day 
(and yes i do know that the name says 'cube day' but magic=awesome)


----------



## bryson azzopard (Oct 10, 2012)

CJF2L 1 said:


> i'd like to come but i can't
> who thinks that magic should be at melb cube day
> (and yes i do know that the name says 'cube day' but magic=awesome)



this kurri kurri comp will be the last comp in australia that you would be able to compete officially in. im sorry to say that


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Oct 10, 2012)

noooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Oct 11, 2012)

I might not be able to come cause its on like in the middle of my exams.......


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Oct 17, 2012)

meetup this sunday


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Oct 18, 2012)

CJF2L 1 said:


> meetup this sunday



Haha, I got work


----------



## Dene (Oct 18, 2012)

As always, I'm keen if it happens.


----------



## NathanBB97 (Oct 18, 2012)

cant come to meetup this sunday, going camping


----------



## JasonK (Oct 18, 2012)

The one week I work on Sunday...


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Oct 19, 2012)

maybe next week when more people are free
cause 2 isn't enough


----------



## andojay (Oct 19, 2012)

JasonK said:


> The one week I work on Sunday...


i work every sunday, time and a half ftw


----------



## JasonK (Oct 19, 2012)

andojay said:


> i work every sunday, time and a half ftw



That's why I never work Sundays, they get all the kids to work cos they don't have to pay them as much


----------



## andojay (Oct 19, 2012)

JasonK said:


> That's why I never work Sundays, they get all the kids to work cos they don't have to pay them as much


yeh i know what you mean! 
I'm on a contract so i'm about the same price as a causal that's under 18 y/o.


----------



## JasonK (Oct 23, 2012)

So let's try this again, meetup Sunday? I'll need a break from studying


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Oct 24, 2012)

i should be able to come


----------



## Dene (Oct 25, 2012)

If it happens I'll come for a bit, but I have other stuff that I need to get to as well...


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Oct 27, 2012)

50-50 chance of me coming ill post tonight whether i can come or not


----------



## JasonK (Oct 27, 2012)

Looks like it might not be happening, I'm a maybe now too


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm a maybe too.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Oct 27, 2012)

I might come if I finish early..


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Oct 27, 2012)

so it looks like we'll meet then?

i'll ask other friends if they are free

YAY for BLD


----------



## Dene (Oct 27, 2012)

Sorry guys, I'm out. New computer, too exciting


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Oct 27, 2012)

so will we still meet?

zane, jarvis, jason, me and others that may turn up


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 28, 2012)

Sure.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Oct 28, 2012)

i should be coming
wat time?

p.s who will actually come?


----------



## Dene (Oct 28, 2012)

If people are showing up then I may pop by at some stage, but I won't be hanging about for long. Footy starts 3pm sharp


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 28, 2012)

CJF2L 1 said:


> i should be coming
> wat time?


Whenever, I'm at MC now but I there are other things I can do if people decide not to come.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Oct 28, 2012)

cool
zane is coming 
jason is maybe 
jarvis will come when he finishes work


----------



## Dene (Oct 28, 2012)

Ok I'll come by sometime around 2:30 to grab an ice chocolate before the footy, and I'll hang out for a wee bit :tu


----------



## JasonK (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm a definitely not now, too much work to do


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 28, 2012)

Hmm, is anyone going to be here soon? Because I'm starting to wonder if I should keep on waiting.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Oct 28, 2012)

dene will be there in 15 mins sry my dad changed his mind 

p.s zane do you have skype?


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 28, 2012)

CJF2L 1 said:


> dene will be there in 15 mins sry my dad changed his mind
> 
> p.s zane do you have skype?


No worries, I headed off anyway after no signs of anything. 

And sorry, I don't use Skype.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Oct 28, 2012)

Sorry, I couldn't come, finished at 3pm. No time


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Oct 30, 2012)

so will we try again this sunday?
hopefully more people turn up


----------



## JasonK (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm free Sunday :tu


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Oct 30, 2012)

whoops totally forgot im busy sun grandparents :/
sat?


----------



## JasonK (Oct 30, 2012)

CJF2L 1 said:


> whoops totally forgot im busy sun grandparents :/
> sat?



I have work Saturday, but don't let that stop you if other people are free then.


----------



## Faz (Oct 30, 2012)

Exams


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Oct 30, 2012)

studying?


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Oct 30, 2012)

I could come on Sunday if I don't stay back from work...


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Oct 30, 2012)

saturday not sun


----------



## Florian (Oct 31, 2012)

If any wants to buy a cube I'll be happy to come along *for a second*
I have LanLan 2x2s - Dayan 3x3s (all kinds) - Modified Dayan 4x4 - modified V-Cube 5 - Mf8 V1 Megaminx (broken in)


----------



## Herkis (Oct 31, 2012)

Florian said:


> If any wants to buy a cube I'll be happy to come along *for a second*
> I have LanLan 2x2s - Dayan 3x3s (all kinds) - Modified Dayan 4x4 - modified V-Cube 5 - Mf8 V1 Megaminx (broken in)



Do you sell Shengshou 5x5 modded?


----------



## andojay (Nov 1, 2012)

CJF2L 1 said:


> so will we try again this sunday?
> hopefully more people turn up



Hey i'm happy to go out on saturday...
depends... on a few things though...
i'll wait to see if there are more people interested

@florian, please don't leave Australia!


----------



## Florian (Nov 1, 2012)

andojay said:


> Hey i'm happy to go out on saturday...
> depends... on a few things though...
> i'll wait to see if there are more people interested
> 
> @florian, please don't leave Australia!



I don't want to 

Go out for dinner with me on Saturday - I'll be in state all day 

3500 words for English today - too much for my hand


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Nov 2, 2012)

andojay said:


> Hey i'm happy to go out on saturday...
> depends... on a few things though...
> i'll wait to see if there are more people interested
> 
> @florian, please don't leave Australia!



yeah fingers crossed more people can come 

don't leave florian


----------



## andojay (Nov 8, 2012)

meet up _next_ saturday? 17th November any takers?


----------



## JasonK (Nov 10, 2012)

andojay said:


> meet up _next_ saturday? 17th November any takers?



Yes.


----------



## Mellyboo (Nov 10, 2012)

How many melbournians do we have on here ?


----------



## Dene (Nov 10, 2012)

andojay said:


> meet up _next_ saturday? 17th November any takers?



I can make it, and I could even be there all day until 5  . I haven't touched my cubes since the last comp so it'd be good to get some sort of practise in before MCD  .



Mellyboo said:


> How many melbournians do we have on here ?



Quite a few, but a lot of them are less active nowadays, all growing up and stuff.


----------



## andojay (Nov 13, 2012)

JasonK said:


> Yes.



anyone else?

People interested:
-Jason
-Dene
-Joshua if i remind him 
-and myself (ando)


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 13, 2012)

andojay said:


> anyone else?
> 
> People interested:
> -Jason
> ...



Yep, add me.

I'll be there hopefully.


----------



## Mellyboo (Nov 13, 2012)

*Buying cube in melbourne*

Anyone living in melbourne have any cubes for sale? I'm still stuck with my rubiks and im sure any cube will be better than that


----------



## rayko90 (Nov 13, 2012)

if thrs no place selling cubes , go online. u can try ebay amazon icubemart cube4you lighttake and many more.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 13, 2012)

There are many places that sell cubes in Melbourne.

Mind games, and other people.

Go to the meetup on sat and see if you can get one there.

Petey also owns a cube store in ballarat http://www.cube-warehouse.com/about-us


----------



## Mellyboo (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeah thats why i asked, how will i know who is selling at the meetup aha


----------



## Mellyboo (Nov 13, 2012)

Florian said:


> If any wants to buy a cube I'll be happy to come along *for a second*
> I have LanLan 2x2s - Dayan 3x3s (all kinds) - Modified Dayan 4x4 - modified V-Cube 5 - Mf8 V1 Megaminx (broken in)


Me The lanlan and the dayan ,if the offer still stands?


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 13, 2012)

Mellyboo said:


> Me The lanlan and the dayan ,if the offer still stands?



Florian is going back to Germany (I think) very soon.

He is a very well known and great cuber.

P.S - Florian you still have my cubes and I want you to sign my mat before you leave


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 13, 2012)

Mellyboo said:


> Yeah thats why i asked, how will i know who is selling at the meetup aha



I guess you now know that Florian is. lol.


----------



## Faz (Nov 13, 2012)

^ He's leaving on Friday.


----------



## Mellyboo (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh ok :/


----------



## Mellyboo (Nov 13, 2012)

Well in the other thread i read that he is going on friday,


----------



## Dene (Nov 13, 2012)

lol too late. 

Will my wee fazzles come by the meet up, or too busy with examinations?


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 13, 2012)

Dene said:


> lol too late.
> 
> Will my wee fazzles come by the meet up, or too busy with examinations?



Your wee fazzles has finished his examinations so there is no excuse for him not to come 

Florian


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 13, 2012)

Mellyboo said:


> Well in the other thread i read that he is going on friday,



Thats too bad. If you want, you can order one from cube warehouse, or ask people coming to the meetup on sat.


----------



## Mellyboo (Nov 13, 2012)

Anyone coming to the meetup selling any 3x3 cubes?


----------



## Mellyboo (Nov 13, 2012)

Mmmyeah, im too lazy to buy online, paypal and all that too messy


----------



## JasonK (Nov 13, 2012)

Mellyboo said:


> Anyone coming to the meetup selling any 3x3 cubes?



I guess I can bring some of my Dayans I don't use anymore, no guarantee they're any good though


----------



## Mellyboo (Nov 13, 2012)

As long as they are better than the rubiks brand yes? ;p


----------



## JasonK (Nov 13, 2012)

Mellyboo said:


> As long as they are better than the rubiks brand yes? ;p



Definitely. With a little love they could be good, I could just neved be bothered to break in new cubes


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Nov 14, 2012)

what dayans jason?


----------



## JasonK (Nov 14, 2012)

So I just looked through my cupboard and I've got seven 3x3s that I don't use: 2 Guhongs, 4 Zhanchis, and a Lunhui. I don't want to get rid of them all since I do multi occasionally, but I'd be happy to sell a couple. They're in better condition than I thought, and are definitely usable


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Nov 14, 2012)

hmmm can you bring the lunhui please


----------



## Dene (Nov 14, 2012)

I could bring a whole bunch of 3x3s to get rid of. A whole mix of things, don't know what most of them are. I'd pretty much give them away to anyone that wants them.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 14, 2012)

Dene said:


> I could bring a whole bunch of 3x3s to get rid of. A whole mix of things, don't know what most of them are. I'd pretty much give them away to anyone that wants them.



MEMEMEMEMEMEME.


----------



## Mellyboo (Nov 14, 2012)

I get dibs tho


----------



## Dene (Nov 14, 2012)

Alright I'll bring them. I might bring some other cubes too, because I have too many and need to clear desk space


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Nov 15, 2012)

meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee not jarvis


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 15, 2012)

CJF2L 1 said:


> meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee not jarvis



How about both, besides you have like 20,000 cubes already. Literally.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Nov 15, 2012)

no i don't 
plus im getting rid of some if anyone wants them


----------



## andojay (Nov 15, 2012)

awesome!
from what i read, the cube meet is on the 17th November
See you guys and gal, there


----------



## Mellyboo (Nov 15, 2012)

Ahh, so tomorrow? What time and place aha, no ideaa:/


----------



## Dene (Nov 15, 2012)

Melbourne Central food court (the upstairs one), in front of Obento. I'm not sure when people will start coming, probably from about midday. I'll try and get there early but I may have other things to do in the morning.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 16, 2012)

Don't get lost, my first time at MC, I was wondering around for an hour going in circles at the downstairs food courts trying to find cubers.

Go to the upstairs one.

I'll might be there early.


----------



## Mellyboo (Nov 16, 2012)

Hehe ive been at mc plenty of times, i wont get lost! Ill probably be there early too but only stay a little while, to get a cube+ observe a bit;p haha


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Nov 17, 2012)

sorry guys i can't come my sister can"t take me 
see you next week at MCD 
p.s. if anyone is interested in some cubes pm me


----------



## JasonK (Nov 17, 2012)

Christian: That's what trains are for 

Is anyone else here yet? I can't see anyone :S


----------



## Dene (Nov 17, 2012)

Ah I was just too early for you Jason; I just walked past about 10 minutes ago but I didn't see anyone. I was only passing through anyway, unfortunately I have a few errands to run and I won't be able to make it until about 3-3:30 now, and I can only stay until about 5 XD. 

Someone please message here if it's called off before then >.<


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Nov 17, 2012)

jason: i can't go by myself


----------



## Mellyboo (Nov 17, 2012)

Aha, thanks for putting up with me, I wouldnt stop asking questions!


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 17, 2012)

Damn if only it was today :<


----------



## Dene (Nov 17, 2012)

Mellyboo said:


> Aha, thanks for putting up with me, I wouldnt stop asking questions!



Heh don't worry about that, we don't mind helping people legitimately trying to learn. It's people like those guys that came along and did two moves and claimed to be a legend that annoy us >_> 

I take it you'll be at the competition next weekend?



Tim Major said:


> Damn if only it was today :<



If only urface.


----------



## Mellyboo (Nov 18, 2012)

I swear i cut my time in half just from yesterday alone


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Nov 18, 2012)

nice what are you averaging now


----------



## ottozing (Nov 18, 2012)

Anyone wanna meetup the day before MCD? I'll be arriving in Meloburne at 5:00 so I could get there at about 5:30 if I rush


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 18, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Anyone wanna meetup the day before MCD? I'll be arriving in Meloburne at 5:00 so I could get there at about 5:30 if I rush



Yep yep.


----------



## Dene (Nov 18, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Anyone wanna meetup the day before MCD? I'll be arriving in Meloburne at 5:00 so I could get there at about 5:30 if I rush



I'll tentatively confirm my attendance. I'll only miss it if something comes up.


----------



## Dene (Nov 22, 2012)

We still on for a meetup tomorrow evening? Hopefully I can make it before 6, but it depends how things go at work.


----------



## ottozing (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm still keen  I'll definately be there before 6


----------



## JasonK (Nov 22, 2012)

I can likely come tomorrow night. Will anyone be there at 5:30?


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 22, 2012)

yea I probs will, have no school tomorrow.


----------



## MadeToReply (Nov 22, 2012)

I might be able to go depending on when i arrive at melbourne, Where will we meet up though?


----------



## Dene (Nov 22, 2012)

Melbourne Central upstairs foodcourt in front of Oporto.


----------



## ottozing (Nov 22, 2012)

JasonK said:


> I can likely come tomorrow night. Will anyone be there at 5:30?



Me most likely.


----------



## Dene (Nov 26, 2012)

Alright guys, who's keen to have a big end of year meetup on Saturday 8 December? I know most of you should be on holidays so no excuses! We haven't had a good decent meetup in who knows how long.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 26, 2012)

I am very keen.


----------



## JasonK (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm heading off on holiday on the 9th, so it depends if I have to do anything important the day before. It's a maybe from me.


----------



## pappas (Nov 26, 2012)

I don't think I'll be in Melbourne that day but if anything changes, i'll certainly be there

Btw, completely random but, does anyone in Melbourne have a small cube stand they would be willing to sell me?


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Dec 2, 2012)

yeah i do


----------



## pappas (Dec 3, 2012)

i already got one, but thanks anyway


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Dec 4, 2012)

thats alright

if your most likely coming to the meet say "I"


----------



## Dene (Dec 4, 2012)

"I"


----------



## JasonK (Dec 4, 2012)

Er, perhaps...


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Dec 4, 2012)

I?


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Dec 5, 2012)

yay four people


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Dec 5, 2012)

There will probably more people, like those who are not active on ss forums.


----------



## andyzhangdayu (Dec 5, 2012)

I !


----------



## Dene (Dec 5, 2012)

Alright, I'll be at Melbourne Central around midday, and will stay until about 5 or so. If people come then they come. If not, I guess it'll be a boring day


----------



## cubecraze1 (Dec 5, 2012)

I can't come  . My holidays don't until start on the 21st. D:


----------



## JasonK (Dec 7, 2012)

So it's definitely a no from me 

Too much stuff to do, hope to see everyone after I get back!


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Dec 7, 2012)

noooooooooooooooooooooo
btw have fun on your trip


----------



## Dene (Dec 7, 2012)

JasonK said:


> So it's definitely a no from me
> 
> Too much stuff to do, hope to see everyone after I get back!



Aww bummer.

To everyone that's coming: I'll be there as close to midday as I can (it kind of depends on when I wake up and stuff, but I don't think I'll sleep in that much XD ). If I'm first there I'll just gigaminx or something like that until my peeps show  .

See you all tomorrow!


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Dec 8, 2012)

ill be there for a few hours


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Dec 8, 2012)

ill be there soon


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Dec 8, 2012)

Aww dammit. I thought the meeting was tomorrow... stupid me.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Dec 8, 2012)

haha


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 8, 2012)

Someone should've texted me. You should know that I don't visit the forums much :<

(unless of course you don't want me there :<)


----------



## Faz (Dec 8, 2012)

My excuse this time is that I had my wisdom teeth out and I'm still a bit sore and swollen


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Dec 8, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> Someone should've texted me. You should know that I don't visit the forums much :<
> 
> (unless of course you don't want me there :<)



i would have but 
a) i dont have your number 
b) my phone is being fixed


fare enough faz hope you feel better

btw 3X3 PB ave 5 11.33 ave 12 14.39


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 9, 2012)

fazrulz said:


> My excuse this time is that I had my wisdom teeth out and I'm still a bit sore and swollen



How did you feel before and after they were taken out?

Hi Melbourne cubers.


----------



## ShadowCuber (Dec 10, 2012)

We need another Meet-up soon, missed the last two


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Dec 10, 2012)

ShadowCuber said:


> We need another Meet-up soon, missed the last two



sure i like meetups


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Yea, once everyone is on holidays, then we can have some meetings on the weekdays.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Dec 10, 2012)

yay 4 meets!
on weekdays!

i want a meet soon! does anyone else?


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Dec 19, 2012)

Meetup sometime next week?

Or are people busy with Christmas and stuff?


----------



## ShadowCuber (Dec 20, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Meetup sometime next week?
> 
> Or are people busy with Christmas and stuff?



Yeah that would be awesome maybe on the Thursday


----------



## TimMc (Dec 26, 2012)

Meetup tomorrow?

Tim.


----------



## JasonK (Dec 26, 2012)

I'd be 50:50 for tomorrow.


----------



## Dene (Dec 26, 2012)

It's a bit short notice, why not Friday?


----------



## TimMc (Dec 26, 2012)

oki, Friday? 

Tim.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Dec 26, 2012)

friday im certainly coming i have to go into the city anyway


----------



## andyzhangdayu (Dec 27, 2012)

I am in.


----------



## Dene (Dec 27, 2012)

Alright, so how about midday, or does 1pm suit people better? I don't wanna sit around for an hour if no one's going to be there.


----------



## TimMc (Dec 27, 2012)

Dene said:


> Alright, so how about midday, or does 1pm suit people .



I'll be in around 12. Can you bring a bag of stuff? x.x eg wifi

Tim.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Dec 28, 2012)

who is actually coming?


----------



## Dene (Dec 28, 2012)

I'll be there about 1


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Dec 28, 2012)

so it will be 
me 
dene
andy
tim
jarvis
shadowcuber?
jason?
anyone else or anyone not coming


----------



## ShadowCuber (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh hey I can't come I just found out there was one today I'll be able to go next week depending on work. And yes I am new to speedcubing and this forum. I've been speeding for 3 months cubing in general for 4 years. I used to check up on details of cubes, that is I am a collector of all types of puzzles


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 28, 2012)

I might have tagged along but I only found out about the meetup late this morning. 



ShadowCuber said:


> Oh hey I can't come I just found out there was one today I'll be able to go next week depending on work. And yes I am new to speedcubing and this forum. I've been speeding for 3 months cubing in general for 4 years. I used to check up on details of cubes, that is I am a collector of all types of puzzles


Sweet, I take it you haven't been to a meetup yet? See you down there sometime.


----------



## TimMc (Dec 28, 2012)

meetup on monday 31st or is mc closed?


----------



## Dene (Dec 29, 2012)

MC is only closed on Tuesday. 

Of course I can make it.


----------



## ShadowCuber (Dec 29, 2012)

Yeah I havent been to a meet-up before it's only been sudden that I have become interested in joining the community, haha yeah I should be able to make it to the 31st depending on numbers I want real help on my intuition. Like I've been speed cuing for 3 months withs an av of 12 being 42seconds and pb 31.09


----------



## Dene (Dec 30, 2012)

So is there any interest for the meetup tomorrow or what?


----------



## andyzhangdayu (Dec 30, 2012)

Tim, shall we post meetup info on facebook? Not many cubers here are checking this thread often. But I see lots of new cubers are on facebook nowadays.


----------



## JasonK (Dec 30, 2012)

No meetup for me, work then going out for NYE.


----------



## Dene (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm thinking the meetup is off for tomorrow then? If anyone's still keen, just post here. I need an excuse to go for a walk tomorrow; too much chocolate is making Dene too much fatty XD


----------



## TimMc (Dec 30, 2012)

I'll be in the city from 9am to 6pm anyway...

Tim.


----------



## ShadowCuber (Dec 30, 2012)

Okay we should set a date for next week and stick to it so people have time to decide and come


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 1, 2013)

Due to having no internet I missed out on the meetup (if there was one). Now that I have internet lets organise another one sometime soon. 

After Canberra comp maybe?


----------



## NathanBB97 (Jan 5, 2013)

We are planning to have a meetup on saturday 12 jan or sunday 13 jan
Most people are voting to have it on saturday so far
Which date does everyone else prefer?


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 5, 2013)

hmmm


----------



## kosyer (Jan 5, 2013)

Tim how about saturday I say Sat


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 6, 2013)

Depending on what time, I might be able to come for a bit.


----------



## NathanBB97 (Jan 6, 2013)

Its on saturday


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jan 6, 2013)

sat


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 6, 2013)

I meant what time on Sat, but now I know. Thanks guys.


----------



## ShadowCuber (Jan 7, 2013)

Can't make this Saturday I've got work but Sunday works


----------



## NathanBB97 (Jan 7, 2013)

We've decided on Saturday.
A facebook event was made to inform everyone in our facebook group.
We will be meeting at the upstairs food-court from 12pm to 6pm, come anytime you want.
For anyone who was hoping to have it on Sunday, sorry but there won't be anyone there. If you wish start another meetup on Sunday, go ahead.
Nathan


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jan 11, 2013)

im in be ther 12:30 ish


----------



## ShadowCuber (Jan 11, 2013)

I was hoping for the meet-up on Sunday , how about another meet-up just before school starts like on Friday 25th


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 12, 2013)

How about Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday or Thursday when I'm not working?


----------



## TimMc (Jan 12, 2013)

Next Saturday/Sunday might be good 

Tim.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 12, 2013)

TimMc said:


> Next Saturday/Sunday might be good


Yeah.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jan 13, 2013)

god of rubic 2 said:


> How about Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday or Thursday when I'm not working?



poor jarvy


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 13, 2013)

Thats it. I'm coming to the next meetup. I'm so sad


----------



## ShadowCuber (Jan 13, 2013)

Yeah I should be there on next saturday, but idk at this stage, because my mum is out of the country and i need to babysit my little brother and sister depending when my dad finishes I should be able to make my first meet up


----------



## JasonK (Jan 17, 2013)

So who would come to a meet this Saturday? First weekend in a while I'm not busy at all


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 17, 2013)

yup. mememememememmemeemememem.

I'll create event on Facebook.


----------



## andyzhangdayu (Jan 17, 2013)

I am going.


----------



## Dene (Jan 17, 2013)

I'll pop in for a while.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 17, 2013)

Count me in.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 17, 2013)

So when's the Melbourne summer comp? I had a look at what other venues might be in the CBD and they are all way too expensive - even the state library and Melbourne Town Hall. I know the latvian hall in Nth Melbourne was a bit too small but the Lithuanian hall in Nth Melbourne is bigger and would probably be only a few hundred.


----------



## ShadowCuber (Jan 18, 2013)

Can't stupid work I can go last week of holidays weekdays though


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jan 18, 2013)

im coming for a bit


----------



## Dene (Jan 19, 2013)

NathanBB97 said:


> We've decided on Saturday.
> A facebook event was made to inform everyone in our facebook group.
> We will be meeting at the upstairs food-court from 12pm to 6pm, come anytime you want.
> For anyone who was hoping to have it on Sunday, sorry but there won't be anyone there. If you wish start another meetup on Sunday, go ahead.
> Nathan



I have your minx. I'll bring it next time


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 19, 2013)

By popular request from today's meetup, people would like another meetup next week before school begins. (and also for Feliks)

And because next Sat is Australia Day, we are thinking of having it on Sunday (27th Jan)

Let us know if you guys will come. *cough* Feliks


----------



## Dene (Jan 19, 2013)

We could also do Monday; that would be good.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh yea, we can. I thought everyone started school on Monday... never mind that.

So any time after 26th Jan and before 31st Jan.


----------



## JasonK (Jan 19, 2013)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Oh yea, we can. I thought everyone started school on Monday... never mind that.
> 
> So any time after 26th Jan and before 31st Jan.



Sunday and Monday are most likely a no for me.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 19, 2013)

Is Australia Day still an option?


----------



## Faz (Jan 19, 2013)

god of rubic 2 said:


> By popular request from today's meetup, people would like another meetup next week before school begins. (and also for Feliks)
> 
> And because next Sat is Australia Day, we are thinking of having it on Sunday (27th Jan)
> 
> Let us know if you guys will come. *cough* Feliks



Lol, not my fault I'm away 

Not sure which day is best for me yet, but I definitely plan to watch the tennis finals at home (sat/sun twilight). Weather will be nice next weekend, and I need to get my golfing fix before school starts  

Don't expect me at too many of these this year though, cos of year 12 and stuff. (maybe if essendon is playing after  )


----------



## Dene (Jan 19, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> (maybe if essendon is playing after  )



Oooh! We fully need to do the AFL thing again. I'm totally keen to get out to some more.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 19, 2013)

Dene said:


> Oooh! We fully need to do the AFL thing again. I'm totally keen to get out to some more.



I would love to go to another match. I miss Feliks' commentary.


----------



## Gray7 (Jan 20, 2013)

Dene, I'm sure that you'll be happy to hear that I got my sub 1 4x4 on camera and on the 20th solve this morning. I'll post a link to teh video once its been uploaded and stuff

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfhLq0-yW98


----------



## Dene (Jan 20, 2013)

Gray7 said:


> Dene, I'm sure that you'll be happy to hear that I got my sub 1 4x4 on camera and on the 20th solve this morning. I'll post a link to teh video once its been uploaded and stuff
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfhLq0-yW98



Haha. "FINALLY" - Luke Bruce.

Couldn't see the time on the timer though


----------



## Gray7 (Jan 20, 2013)

Yea. I know the lighting in my room is horrible. Ill add the time onto the video. But for now the time was 59.78


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 20, 2013)

Well done Josh... that reaction.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 20, 2013)

Gray7 said:


> Dene, I'm sure that you'll be happy to hear that I got my sub 1 4x4 on camera and on the 20th solve this morning. I'll post a link to teh video once its been uploaded and stuff
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfhLq0-yW98


Woooo!


----------



## TimMc (Jan 20, 2013)

fazdad said:


> So when's the Melbourne summer comp?



There probably won't be a summer competition. I've just created a thread for Melbourne Autumn 2013 but nothing is confirmed.

The Multicultural Hub has a room for $33/hour but I'm not sure if it'll be big enough.

Tim.


----------



## JasonK (Jan 20, 2013)

Gray7 said:


> Dene, I'm sure that you'll be happy to hear that I got my sub 1 4x4 on camera and on the 20th solve this morning. I'll post a link to teh video once its been uploaded and stuff
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfhLq0-yW98



Zomg you got it  Great job, love the reaction hahaha


----------



## ShadowCuber (Jan 20, 2013)

I'd prefer the Monday after my tutor, as I have work on the Saturday and Sunday and I am also in year 12 so cubing has to work around my study and work


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jan 20, 2013)

yay!!! go josh now sub 59


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 21, 2013)

So what day does everyone want it on?


----------



## Gray7 (Jan 21, 2013)

Looks like people are saying to have the meet up on monday. That works for me.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 21, 2013)

I should be fine as well on Monday.

What about everyone else?


----------



## ShadowCuber (Jan 21, 2013)

So monday next week? Will be a definate for me just tell me where we meet lol, first time here.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 21, 2013)

ShadowCuber said:


> So monday next week? Will be a definate for me just tell me where we meet lol, first time here.



Melbourne central food court. The upstairs one.

Don't get lost like I did the first time I went there.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 21, 2013)

ShadowCuber said:


> So monday next week? Will be a definate for me just tell me where we meet lol, first time here.


We meet at the upper food court adjacent to the big clock, near the shop 'Oporto' - and by 'upper floor', I mean the floor above the base of the clock. There will be lots of tables, just look for the one with puzzles on it... and people solving them. People usually arrive from ~12:00 onwards.


----------



## ShadowCuber (Jan 21, 2013)

Allright cool and whats the facebook group? So I can join lol I just got it. Yeah it would kinda be obvious with puzzles clicking and solving haha but thanks man


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 21, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/232293600221456/ 

You can post in here I think.

If everyone is alright with Monday, I'll create an event on Facebook.


----------



## ShadowCuber (Jan 21, 2013)

Allright cool im defs for monday and I just sent a request I'm Liam


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 21, 2013)

Haven't got it yet.


----------



## ShadowCuber (Jan 22, 2013)

Who's coming monday 28th?


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 22, 2013)

I can, I'll just create the event on Facebook now.


----------



## ShadowCuber (Jan 22, 2013)

Allright lets hope we can get quite a few people to come down to help me out a bit


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jan 23, 2013)

im coming
are you coming zane? 
btw nice BLD jarvi


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 23, 2013)

CJF2L 1 said:


> are you coming zane?


Most likely.


----------



## ShadowCuber (Jan 23, 2013)

Okay so Christian, Zane, Josh, Jarvis and myself are all good to go for Monday, Feliks= ?


----------



## Dene (Jan 23, 2013)

Dene said:


> We could also do Monday; that would be good.





ShadowCuber said:


> Okay so Christian, Zane, Josh, Jarvis and myself are all good to go for Monday, Feliks= ?



Ignore the person that suggested it?


----------



## ShadowCuber (Jan 23, 2013)

Dene said:


> Ignore the person that suggested it?



So you can't come?


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jan 23, 2013)

Lol, he was being sarcastic. He wasn't happy that you forgot about him.


----------



## ShadowCuber (Jan 23, 2013)

cubecraze1 said:


> Lol, he was being sarcastic. He wasn't happy that you forgot about him.





Dene said:


> Ignore the person that suggested it?



Lol, sorry Dene haha I feel bad Ill update post

Okay so Dene, Christian, Zane, Josh, Jarvis and myself are all good to go for Monday, Feliks= ?


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 23, 2013)

Monday is good. I've created event on FB. I've sent Feliks a message and I'll tell you when he replies.


----------



## NathanBB97 (Jan 24, 2013)

Is Dene coming on Monday?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ShadowCuber (Jan 24, 2013)

NathanBB97 said:


> Is Dene coming on Monday?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



Yeah Dene's coming we have about 6 people coming at the moment


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 24, 2013)

Feliks......... . . .. . . .. ... . . is coming.


----------



## ShadowCuber (Jan 24, 2013)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Feliks......... . . .. . . .. ... . . is coming.



OMG!!! Yeah I'm still going to be the slow one


----------



## Veerexx (Jan 24, 2013)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Feliks......... . . .. . . .. ... . . is coming.



Suddenly about 30 people are going to go...


----------



## Faz (Jan 24, 2013)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Feliks......... . . .. . . .. ... . . is coming.



Don't post for me


----------



## ShadowCuber (Jan 24, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> Don't post for me



HAHA we will see you there then


----------



## ShadowCuber (Jan 24, 2013)

At the moment we have Dene, Christian, Zane, Josh, Jarvis, Feliks, Michael and Nathan and myself. So its turning out to be a successful meet-up


----------



## Dene (Jan 25, 2013)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Feliks......... . . .. . . .. ... . . is coming.



ONOWAI SO EXCITED SO EXCITED SO EXCITED SO EXCITED WHAT SHOULD I DO WHAT SHOULD I DO WHAT SHOULD I WEAR WILL HE NOTICE ME I HOPE HE TALKS TO ME OCRAP I'M SO SLOW HE'S GOING TO LAUGH AT ME OGOLLYGOLLYGOLLYGOSH.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 25, 2013)

Dene said:


> ONOWAI SO EXCITED SO EXCITED SO EXCITED SO EXCITED WHAT SHOULD I DO WHAT SHOULD I DO WHAT SHOULD I WEAR WILL HE NOTICE ME I HOPE HE TALKS TO ME OCRAP I'M SO SLOW HE'S GOING TO LAUGH AT ME OGOLLYGOLLYGOLLYGOSH.



Faster than you


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jan 26, 2013)

Dene said:


> ONOWAI SO EXCITED SO EXCITED SO EXCITED SO EXCITED WHAT SHOULD I DO WHAT SHOULD I DO WHAT SHOULD I WEAR WILL HE NOTICE ME I HOPE HE TALKS TO ME OCRAP I'M SO SLOW HE'S GOING TO LAUGH AT ME OGOLLYGOLLYGOLLYGOSH.



same as you
kinda


----------



## ShadowCuber (Jan 27, 2013)

Okay the meet-up tomorrow I will be there at about 12:30-1 as Ill leave at 11:30 and my train leaves at 11:50ish thats if they are on time


----------



## ShadowCuber (Jan 28, 2013)

Sorry I won't be there till 15 past 1 and will leave about 4-4:30


----------



## Kodkody (Jan 30, 2013)

joshuali said:


> woohoo...i like cube meetings...im glad that there's more Aussie cubers out there too. hm...lets count how many there are?
> 
> levi -http://hk.youtube.com/user/Leviskatyboard
> timc - http://hk.youtube.com/user/Portal3
> ...



Should add me onto the list, although i'm not exactly a fast speed cuber, im more between 40-55 though I've gotten 38 once >.<


----------



## JasonK (Jan 30, 2013)

Kodkody said:


> Should add me onto the list, although i'm not exactly a fast speed cuber, im more between 40-55 though I've gotten 38 once >.<



Wow, how old was the post you quoted?

EDIT: lol2008


----------



## Gray7 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hey guys look what i got! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ta4ylNmjvHc&list=UUdG3C07TL7zgbj6YEsgRxdQ&index=1

and another one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O57hv-eJ_OI&list=UUdG3C07TL7zgbj6YEsgRxdQ&index=2

Also Jason I finished modding my 5x5 cause I just realized the other day that I also hadn't done my wings. Now its amazing


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Feb 5, 2013)

Cmon, sub 5 already on 7x7. And practice more 3x3.


----------



## Gray7 (Feb 5, 2013)

I think i could have got a sub 5 solve on that solve cause i had a few little things that i could have fixed. Also my 3x3 stage on 7x7 isn't the best that it could be. And no i don't really care about 3x3. I love 5, 6 and 7. The only reason ill solve my 3x3 alot is to make my 3x3 stage on 5, 6 and 7 faster


----------



## Dene (Feb 5, 2013)

Gee wizz, you'll give me some competition next time >.<


----------



## cubecraze1 (Feb 6, 2013)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?35164-Any-AFL-supporting-cubers for anyone interested.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hey guys 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DiAwwT5RXzM


----------



## andojay (Feb 8, 2013)

cube meet next weekend (16feb ) or on the 23 Feb?


----------



## JasonK (Feb 8, 2013)

16th is good, 23rd isn't for me.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 8, 2013)

Sup.

Any talk of next competition, and/or decent sized meetup?


----------



## JasonK (Feb 9, 2013)

There's talk of a Melbourne Autumn, but nothing concrete yet. As far as meetups go, Ando just proposed the 16th or 23rd, we'll see who's available.


----------



## ShadowCuber (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm available 23rd and any other saturday not thise week though


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Feb 9, 2013)

Might be able to come. Depends.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Feb 9, 2013)

maybe


----------



## Gray7 (Feb 13, 2013)

I think the 16th sounds great for a meet up. Count me in and this time i would be up until the early morning of the day so i won't be sleeping.


----------



## ShadowCuber (Feb 13, 2013)

We should prepare a date like Feb the 2nd or later so people can really prepare and notify other commitments etc..


----------



## JasonK (Feb 13, 2013)

ShadowCuber said:


> We should prepare a date like Feb the 2nd or later so people can really prepare and notify other commitments etc..



Giving people a year to prepare, that is considerate!


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Feb 13, 2013)

JasonK said:


> Giving people a year to prepare, that is considerate!



I still don't think thats enough time...


----------



## ShadowCuber (Feb 13, 2013)

Lol, oops I meant March 2nd haha I just had the though of February in my head but you get my point.


----------



## Dene (Feb 13, 2013)

Prepare for what? Either you have plans or you don't >.<


----------



## ShadowCuber (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm in year 12 and I have work on saturdays, and school on sunday, so I know it isnt about me but isnt it easy for some people to come as people dont check the forums daily or weekly so if people can have time to have notice people can come and work around social and education


----------



## Dene (Feb 14, 2013)

ShadowCuber said:


> I'm in year 12 and I have work on saturdays, and school on sunday, so I know it isnt about me but isnt it easy for some people to come as people dont check the forums daily or weekly so if people can have time to have notice people can come and work around social and education



Na, work and school should always come first. If you're keen enough you can subscribe to this thread so you'll never miss a meetup announcement.


----------



## andojay (Feb 14, 2013)

So, it sounds like it won't be happening
Only Jason and Josh said that they'd be able to attend.

anyone else? 

or shall we try for next weekend instead?
a few people said on the facebook group they'd be able to go then.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Feb 14, 2013)

Next weekend I might be able to come.


----------



## ShadowCuber (Feb 15, 2013)

Yeah next Saturday or the one after sounds good for a meetup


----------



## JasonK (Feb 15, 2013)

Next Sat is my mum's birthday, so I won't be coming


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Feb 15, 2013)

Saturday or Sunday...


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 21, 2013)

So this Saturday?

And Dene, your profile picture + your name is going to fool a lot of newbies now <.<


----------



## ShadowCuber (Feb 21, 2013)

Can't come this thursday but I can come to a meet-up on March 9th Saturday if anyone is interested?


----------



## Dene (Feb 22, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> And Dene, your profile picture + your name is going to fool a lot of newbies now <.<



Heh yeah  . But I don't post enough for most newbs to notice.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 23, 2013)

Next Saturday having a meetup (1st/2nd of March I think?).-Me-Chris Wilkinson (he's here for uni for this year)-Jason-?????


----------



## JasonK (Feb 23, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Next Saturday having a meetup (1st/2nd of March I think?).
> 
> -Me
> -Chris Wilkinson (he's here for uni)
> -?????



Yesplz


----------



## Dene (Feb 23, 2013)

Chris is here?  .

Coolies, I'm in.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 23, 2013)

Dene said:


> Chris is here?  .Coolies, I'm in.


Staying in RMIT accommodation I think. And could a mod see if some restrictions have been placed on his account, he says it wasn't letting him post.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Feb 25, 2013)

I might be able to come at around 2pm.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Feb 25, 2013)

huh what about me ???

oh lol chris w
 
btw im a maybe


----------



## ShadowCuber (Feb 25, 2013)

Mayb's? Got work at 5


----------



## NathanBB97 (Feb 25, 2013)

when exactly is the meetup?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dene (Feb 26, 2013)

Also, what about having a meetup on Labour Day (Monday the 11th)? Day off, so no excuses for anyone!


----------



## JasonK (Feb 26, 2013)

Dene said:


> Also, what about having a meetup on Labour Day (Monday the 11th)? Day off, so no excuses for anyone!



It's not a day off for me, Monash doesn't observe state holidays (Labour day, Queen's Birthday, Melb Cup)


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Feb 26, 2013)

Does anyone work on Labour day?

Im supposingly having my teeth pulled out on that day... 4 of them.


----------



## NathanBB97 (Feb 26, 2013)

Labour Day would be great. Better than Saturday because I'm doing something else that day.


----------



## Dene (Mar 1, 2013)

So is the meetup on for tomorrow? Haven't had an overawing amount of interest.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Mar 1, 2013)

I can come 2pm onwards.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Mar 1, 2013)

idk probably 2:30 if its still on 
but labour day is a nono cause a friend is coming over


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 1, 2013)

f*** it cbs. where have all the others gone (feliks/zane/pappas/tim etc)


----------



## JasonK (Mar 1, 2013)

I can come tomorrow if there'll be people there


----------



## Dene (Mar 1, 2013)

Well, I'm going to be in the city anyway, so I'll show once I'm done sorting some shopping out. I'll aim to be there around 1pm, and I'll have lunch and if someone shows up before I'm done then I'll stay XD


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 1, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> f*** it cbs. where have all the others gone (feliks/zane/pappas/tim etc)


Yo, cbs right now.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Mar 1, 2013)

if every one comes we will have
zane
dene
jason
jarvis
me
tim
chris???


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Mar 1, 2013)

I'll will come at 12-1. Do some wandering around.

EDIT: maybe 1 - 2.


----------



## Dene (Mar 1, 2013)

Ok then, I'll get in as early as possible, try and get there closer to 12


----------



## JasonK (Mar 2, 2013)

Turns out I'm not coming, sorry guys


----------



## Faz (Mar 2, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> f*** it cbs. where have all the others gone (feliks/zane/pappas/tim etc)



had tennis in geelong, soz


----------



## Dene (Mar 2, 2013)

Well I've waited for an hour and no one has shown up and I'm bored now so I'm off. I think we can assume meetup is cancelled  . So how about labour day?


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Mar 2, 2013)

Was just about to leave, until I saw this. Bummer.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Mar 2, 2013)

i may be able to come depends if i can cancel my friend


----------



## Dene (Mar 2, 2013)

Don't be silly, don't cancel just to come to a meet up >.<


----------



## ShadowCuber (Mar 3, 2013)

Haven't been online for a few days study for year 12 has really taken me at the moment


----------



## NathanBB97 (Mar 5, 2013)

Who wants to come to a meetup on labour day?


----------



## JasonK (Mar 5, 2013)

I want to, but i have uni


----------



## ShadowCuber (Mar 6, 2013)

Yeah sounds good to me I'll come on labour day


----------



## Faz (Mar 6, 2013)

I've posted this in the off topic AFL thread, but in case you guys don't see it, I'll post it here



> Hey, I've set up the tipping competition for this year.
> 
> Site: tipping.afl.com.au (Register here)
> The group name is Speedsolving, and the password is cube
> ...



PS: can't make it on monday


----------



## Dene (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm up for Labour Day if it goes ahead.


----------



## NathanBB97 (Mar 7, 2013)

Theres probably an 80% chance that I can come on Monday.
I'm starting to miss my megaminx, lol


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Mar 8, 2013)

ill be there with my friend


----------



## ShadowCuber (Mar 8, 2013)

gimme a time and how many people and I should be able to go


----------



## NathanBB97 (Mar 8, 2013)

looks like i fell into that 20% guys.
i most likely wont be able to make it on Monday because I start working in a computer shop on that day.
depending on how long i work, i might be able to go after..


----------



## Dene (Mar 8, 2013)

Doesn't seem to be much interest in the meetup anyway, so I think it will probably be cancelled. Nathan, whereabouts is that computer shop? I might be able to pop in and drop off your minx.


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 8, 2013)

Sorry, too busy for a labour day meetup...


----------



## TimMc (Mar 9, 2013)

JasonK said:


> I want to, but i have uni



Classes are running on a public holiday?

Tim.


----------



## TimMc (Mar 9, 2013)

Dene said:


> I'm up for Labour Day if it goes ahead.



Same @ Monday.

Tim.


----------



## JasonK (Mar 9, 2013)

TimMc said:


> Classes are running on a public holiday?
> 
> Tim.



Yep. Monash doesn't care about state holidays, so I can have classes (or exams) on Labour day, Queen's Birthday and Melbourne Cup 
Federal holidays (Easter, Anzac day etc) are still holidays though.


----------



## Dene (Mar 9, 2013)

TimMc said:


> Same @ Monday.
> 
> Tim.



I think it's fairly safe to say Monday is cancelled... Wanna go couch shopping?


----------



## TimMc (Mar 9, 2013)

Dene said:


> I think it's fairly safe to say Monday is cancelled... Wanna go couch shopping?



Where to? Yy is at work...


----------



## ShadowCuber (Mar 19, 2013)

Any news on any meet-up with holidays starting next week, and any news on the competition date or venue


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Mar 19, 2013)

We should have a few on the school holidays.


----------



## andojay (Mar 19, 2013)

I don't have work on Saturday, Wednesday and Thursday's


----------



## NathanBB97 (Mar 20, 2013)

yes, we should have a meetup or two on the holidays.
I have work and stuff on weekdays, I'm probably free on easter and the last weekend.
when is everyone else free?


----------



## JasonK (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm off uni from the 29th to the 7th.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm really interested in having one this Sat. Anyone up for it?


----------



## Dene (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm good for this Saturday.


----------



## JasonK (Mar 20, 2013)

Sat works for me - I'll come along if there's people there :tu


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Mar 21, 2013)

I just realised that I'm a little busy Sat, but I can still make it in the afternoon. (about 3pm)


----------



## Dene (Mar 22, 2013)

Ok no meetup today then...


----------



## NathanBB97 (Mar 24, 2013)

Anyone free to have a meet-up on Saturday, 13th April?
Its the last Saturday of the school holidays.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Mar 24, 2013)

Nup. Work.


----------



## ShadowCuber (Mar 25, 2013)

Is the competition going to be these holidays? Cause there is still no news. I really wanted it to be first competition.


----------



## Dene (Mar 25, 2013)

What competition?


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Mar 25, 2013)

I think he meant the Melbourne comp.


----------



## ShadowCuber (Mar 25, 2013)

Yeah, Yeah The Melbourne Autumn Competition 2013.


----------



## andojay (Mar 27, 2013)

JasonK said:


> I'm off uni from the 29th to the 7th.



Meetup on Saturday 6th April, anyone?


----------



## NathanBB97 (Mar 29, 2013)

can't do 6th april, I'm keen for Saturday 13th April


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Apr 2, 2013)

pretty sure i should be able to make the next meet because im not too busy


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Apr 5, 2013)

I can do 6th of April.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Apr 6, 2013)

how about next saturday the 13 of april


----------



## Dene (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I could do next Saturday. I expect my new V4 will arrive early this week (seeing as the package has already arrived in Botany, Australia via Athens, Spata, Koeln, Philly, Louisville, and Honolulu >.<) so people will be able to check that out too.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Apr 6, 2013)

Yessss, nice. I might be there, not sure if I have work or not.


----------



## Dene (Apr 6, 2013)

If we're going to do it, we need to get the word out. Who's gonna put in on fb??


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Apr 7, 2013)

After work today, if I don't have work next Sat, I'll create the event since I probably have the most people that speedcube in Melb.


----------



## Dene (Apr 8, 2013)

V4 arrived yesterday. Still in the process of constructing it. Any more interest in the meetup yet?


----------



## ShadowCuber (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm interested but ill need to give away my shift. But will need confirmation of the meet first.


----------



## Dene (Apr 10, 2013)

V4 finally complete, and it's a great cube! A bit of an issue with it locking up, because of the centre pieces on an inner groove, and I'm not sure what can be done about it. If we have a meetup people can try it, but there doesn't seem to be much interest?


----------



## JasonK (Apr 10, 2013)

New job means fairly predictable shifts now :tu

Unfortunately one of those is Saturday afternoons... If there's a meetup on a Sunday at any point, you can count me in.


----------



## NathanBB97 (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm interested


----------



## Dene (Apr 11, 2013)

JasonK said:


> New job means fairly predictable shifts now :tu
> 
> Unfortunately one of those is Saturday afternoons... If there's a meetup on a Sunday at any point, you can count me in.



That's good, but a bummer about Saturdays  .


So far we have showing interest:
Dene
Christian
Jarvis?
Nathan
Shadowcuber

Anyone else? If everyone showed we might actually make something happen this time


----------



## kosyer (Apr 11, 2013)

I might possibly go but what time?


----------



## Dene (Apr 11, 2013)

Hey cool! Usually people start arriving from about midday. We usually finish 5-6ish, depending on what people have on.


----------



## NathanBB97 (Apr 11, 2013)

if the meetup goes ahead on saturday, me and erim (kosyer) will come


----------



## kosyer (Apr 11, 2013)

NathanBB97 said:


> if the meetup goes ahead on saturday, me and erim (kosyer) will come


Possibly not sure.


----------



## NathanBB97 (Apr 12, 2013)

i made the fb event


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Apr 12, 2013)

Event is on for tomorrow.

Facebook link is here:

https://www.facebook.com/events/500530490011051/


----------



## Dene (Apr 12, 2013)

Cool, I'll be there about midday or so. I'll just be practising 4x4 all day ^_^


----------



## NathanBB97 (Apr 12, 2013)

Dene said:


> Cool, I'll be there about midday or so. I'll just be practising 4x4 all day ^_^



cool, I'll be there too. can't wait to be reunited with my long lost puzzle


----------



## Dene (Apr 12, 2013)

NathanBB97 said:


> cool, I'll be there too. can't wait to be reunited with my long lost puzzle



Ha! I better remember to bring it  . And you better remember not to leave it!


----------



## Dene (Apr 13, 2013)

I've been a touch delayed, aiming to be there 1pm. See you guys soon.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Apr 22, 2013)

next meet date ideas? i can't do saturdays untill mid august-ish
so sundays for me


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Apr 24, 2013)

I work mainly on Sundays...


----------



## CJF2L 1 (May 24, 2013)

who wants a meet before shepparton?
next sunday perhaps


----------



## Dene (May 24, 2013)

I can make it, but good luck finding enough people to show up >.<


----------



## god of rubic 2 (May 24, 2013)

Might, my workplace cut off heaps hours just to keep the shareholders happy...


----------



## Dene (May 31, 2013)

See what I mean?  . I couldn't make it now anyway; a change of circumstances has made it impossible.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jun 3, 2013)

Lets organise another meetup. Who can come next Sat?

I also need to get the timer off Tim


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Who's free next week/weekend for a meetup?


----------



## JasonK (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm on holiday for the next few weeks, so as long as it's not a Saturday I should be able to make it to a meetup.


----------



## Dene (Jul 6, 2013)

I don't have any plans for next weekend as of yet.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey guys. I have no way of ordering things online anymore, next time someone is ordering, could you please order one of the new, spring Pyraminxes? (not sure what they're called, only know about them from the competition)
I would prefer a white one but if there aren't white ones then a black one would be fine.
Text me or PM me and I can come to a meetup to pay and collect it.


----------



## ottozing (Jul 9, 2013)

It's called a shengshou pyraminx


----------



## andojay (Jul 13, 2013)

Hey guys
Meet next Saturday? 21st July 

Also can i borrow someone's 55mm dayan for Worlds??? 
Mine kinda broke... >.<


----------



## JasonK (Jul 13, 2013)

As always, I can't come on Saturdays.


----------



## TimMc (Jul 13, 2013)

New one?


----------



## greenblob1818 (Jul 13, 2013)

I got a 55mm...but I'm in Perth.


----------



## Faz (Jul 13, 2013)

andojay said:


> Hey guys
> Meet next Saturday? 21st July
> 
> Also can i borrow someone's 55mm dayan for Worlds???
> Mine kinda broke... >.<



I can bring one to worlds if you'd like?
Not sure if I'll be able to go to the meetup, depends how much schoolwork I need to get done before worlds.
.


----------



## andojay (Jul 13, 2013)

I dont' mind,. I just need one to solve.... =/... 
I'm happy to buy a new one off you tim? i assume it's new and it's a spare


----------



## Dene (Jul 14, 2013)

I can't make it to a meet up next weekend.


----------



## bran (Jul 14, 2013)

I can come and might also bring a couple of my mates along.


----------



## andojay (Jul 16, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> I can bring one to worlds if you'd like?
> .


That would be awesome Faz =]


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 26, 2013)

Good luck everyone who are competing in Las Vegas.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 1, 2013)

Meetup soon so I can get my 5x5 from Feliks and buy a Pyraminx from Andy? Obviously not this weekend, but soon? Who's keen and for when?


----------



## JasonK (Aug 1, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Meetup soon so I can get my 5x5 from Feliks and buy a Pyraminx from Andy? Obviously not this weekend, but soon? Who's keen and for when?



I'll come if it's on a Sunday, any week's good for me.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Aug 1, 2013)

sundays as well for me 
also preferably a wet day


----------



## andyzhangdayu (Aug 1, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Meetup soon so I can get my 5x5 from Feliks and buy a Pyraminx from Andy? Obviously not this weekend, but soon? Who's keen and for when?



I've got the Pyraminx SS white for you and a SS 9x9 for Josh. The SS mini 7x7 is really good for small hand! Keen for a meetup to see our world champs!


----------



## JasonK (Aug 1, 2013)

andyzhangdayu said:


> I've got the Pyraminx SS white for you and a SS 9x9 for Josh. The SS mini 7x7 is really good for small hand! Keen for a meetup to see our world champs!



How much are you selling the mini 7x7 for? It's probably about time I bought a 7x7, I've been cubing for long enough


----------



## Dene (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm keen. Let's actually make this happen. But not this Sunday  . How about next Sunday, the 11th of August?


----------



## andyzhangdayu (Aug 1, 2013)

Just saw Faz at Sunrise.:tu


----------



## JasonK (Aug 1, 2013)

11th suits me :tu


----------



## Dene (Aug 2, 2013)

Alright homies, let's try and get this going for the 11th! Who's going to be in?

The list so far:
Dene
Jason


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 2, 2013)

Dene said:


> Alright homies, let's try and get this going for the 11th! Who's going to be in?The list so fareneJason


Me.About Canberra, who's getting a hotel? Split room fees etc?


----------



## andojay (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm still in America. I arrive back in Melbourne 31st August
Anyway, I'm planning on going to Australian National. However, I haven't planned anything yet beside leave from work. 
@Tim, I'm up for split room fees etc, I'll ask Luke (photographer) too

Also I'm want new stickers, Sticker order anyone?


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Aug 2, 2013)

I might be able to come next sun, I'll update you later.


----------



## andyzhangdayu (Aug 2, 2013)

I should be able to make it.


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 2, 2013)

Sure, I'm down for a meet up on the 11th, providing that others are as well.


----------



## Dene (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh this one is definitely on, and about time.

The list:
Dene
Jason
Major
Andy
Zane

No pulling out  . Someone spread the word on fb or twitter or some other crap like that.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Aug 3, 2013)

i should be able to make it 
no promises though


----------



## SweetSolver (Aug 3, 2013)

andojay said:


> *Also I'm want new stickers, Sticker order anyone?*



What do you mean?


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 3, 2013)

Yeah if anyone is making a cubesmith order, Pyraminx White/Blue/Red/Yellow please :]


----------



## SweetSolver (Aug 3, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Yeah if anyone is making a cubesmith order, Pyraminx White/Blue/Red/Yellow please :]



So if I were to get some would I have to pick them up or would I be able to get them sent to me in Adelaide?


----------



## Dene (Aug 6, 2013)

How quickly time goes by... This is coming up this weekend. The list is at:

The list:
Dene
Jason
Major
Andy
Zane
Jarvis?
Christian?

We should be able to get a couple more  .


----------



## Faz (Aug 8, 2013)

Dene said:


> How quickly time goes by... This is coming up this weekend. The list is at:
> 
> The list:
> Dene
> ...



ya i'll come for a bit


----------



## Dene (Aug 9, 2013)

Just so you all know, I'm going to be expecting some input on jersey designs


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 9, 2013)

tem zbftw


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Aug 9, 2013)

im a definite


----------



## Dene (Aug 10, 2013)

CJF2L 1 said:


> im a definite



Awesome. 

I bumped into Josh today and he said he'll be there tomorrow as well! It's gonna be a big turnout. I'll aim to be there at midday. I could be earlier if I wake up early, but we'll see... I had a bit of a sleep in this morning >.< Apparently I'm not quite over my Vegas hangover.


----------



## JasonK (Aug 11, 2013)

I'll arrive at about 12:15.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 11, 2013)

Leaving now, bringing about 6 white unused QJ skewbs that I never listed on my site, will sell for $5 (Skewb will likely be official, get practising and go for WR before the fast Skewbers get competitions!)


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 11, 2013)

Dene said:


> Awesome.
> 
> I bumped into Josh today and he said he'll be there tomorrow as well! It's gonna be a big turnout. I'll aim to be there at midday. I could be earlier if I wake up early, but we'll see... I had a bit of a sleep in this morning >.< Apparently I'm not quite over my Vegas hangover.



Are you sure "hangover" is the right word? Because I recall you saying that you don't drink...


----------



## cubecraze1 (Aug 11, 2013)

@Tim are you going to nationals, if so, could you keep one for me?


----------



## Dene (Aug 11, 2013)

RCTACameron said:


> Are you sure "hangover" is the right word? Because I recall you saying that you don't drink...



Ya it's kinda like how in poetry people use metaphors and crap to play with words. I was being all creative and stuff.

EDIT: btw awesome meetup, good to see everyone. And Jarvis: Hansen says "hi".


----------



## Faz (Aug 11, 2013)

Dene said:


> Ya it's kinda like how in poetry people use metaphors and crap to play with words. I was being all creative and stuff.
> 
> EDIT: btw awesome meetup, good to see everyone. And Jarvis: Hansen says "hi".



On your workmate's request, I've emailed four watch companies


----------



## Dene (Aug 11, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> On your workmate's request, I've emailed four watch companies



Lol srs? Also it was my boss (although I guess you could call him a workmate >.< ).


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 12, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> On your workmate's request, I've emailed four watch companies


make sure you don't tell the others that you've emailed multiple, ->4 watches!


----------



## JasonK (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm just waiting for Faz to turn up at Ausnats with watches up to his elbows...


----------



## Dene (Aug 12, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> On your workmate's request, I've emailed four watch companies



In case you're serious, and you didn't e-mail Swatch, I'd recommend them (upon my bosses advice); I had never heard of them before, but apparently they make watches that are colourful and targeted at children <-- the perfect match for cubing.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Aug 12, 2013)

Dene said:


> In case you're serious, and you didn't e-mail Swatch, I'd recommend them (upon my bosses advice); I had never heard of them before, but apparently they make watches that are colourful and targeted at children <-- the perfect match for cubing.



I have a swatch watch. It won't die on you!


----------



## TimMc (Aug 12, 2013)

Dene said:


> In case you're serious, and you didn't e-mail Swatch, I'd recommend them (upon my bosses advice); I had never heard of them before, but apparently they make watches that are colourful and targeted at children <-- the perfect match for cubing.



Swatch made "Cube Explosion (GB231)" back in 2007. I think Jasmine Lee might have one...

Tim.


----------



## Dene (Aug 12, 2013)

Haha that is awesome. Feliks could so make a tonne of money through endorsements from these guys.


----------



## Faz (Aug 15, 2013)

Dene said:


> In case you're serious, and you didn't e-mail Swatch, I'd recommend them (upon my bosses advice); I had never heard of them before, but apparently they make watches that are colourful and targeted at children <-- the perfect match for cubing.



Ahahahaha guess which company was the first to reply


----------



## Dene (Aug 15, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> Ahahahaha guess which company was the first to reply



Heh that is so cool, do you think it will actually happen?


----------



## Faz (Aug 15, 2013)

Dene said:


> Heh that is so cool, do you think it will actually happen?



Not sure at this stage.


----------



## Dene (Aug 15, 2013)

Heh well good luck. Maybe you can be the first person to speedcube as a profession  . Millions in endorsements; Nike! Red Bull! All sorts of drugs companies! And of course Swatch!


----------



## ShadowCuber (Sep 1, 2013)

Hey guys how has everyone been, thought I'd just check up on how everyone is going again, I've just been caught up with VCE which has consumed alot of my time and social life leaving minimial time and space for my cubing activities and practice, the best for my 3x3 atm is only sub 30 now which I don't practice much now lol.


----------



## Dene (Sep 2, 2013)

Wassup homie. Not much happening at the moment I think, just ausnats this weekend in Canberra.


----------



## Gray7 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hey guys,

I just unpacked my bag to find that my white Zhan chi with Z Stickers is missing. If anyone has one or knows where it might be that would be great.


----------



## andojay (Sep 12, 2013)

Does any own purple (not lavender) 3x3 stickers? 
Also meet up 
probably next weekend?


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm organising a competition.

Here is the likely details so far:

Melbourne Spring 2013 (not the definite name yet)

Date: 12 October 2013
Time: 9:00am – 6:00pm (?)

City: Melbourne, Victoria, Australia
Venue: Brimacombe Hall
Address: 355 Station Street, Box Hill, VIC 3128

Website: www.speedcubing.com.au
Organiser: Cameron Stollery
WCA delegates: Dene Beardsly and Tim McMahon
Registration fee: $15

Events:
2x2 cube
3x3 cube
4x4 cube
5x5 cube
6x6 cube (?)
7x7 cube (?)
Rubik’s Cube One-Handed
Rubik’s Cube Blindfolded
Pyraminx
Megaminx (?)
Square-1 (?)

So yeah, it's in Box Hill, this could be more or less convenient than the city, depending where you live. This is all subject to change. I will try to hold the events that people are most interested in, so feel free to request and event that you would particularly like to hold. However, multiBLD, bigBLD, feet and FMC are unlikely.

Please note that the higher registration fee is because money from the registration fee will be going towards charity. If you're driving, you've already saved the extra $5 because there will be free parking.  Also, it's a large venue with good lighting and AV system and stuff, ~5 minutes walk from places where you can get food and ~20 minutes walk from Box Hill train station.

Edit: It will be on speedcubing.com.au, isn't yet though.


----------



## JasonK (Sep 12, 2013)

RCTACameron said:


> I'm organising a competition.



I am hyped already. No way I'm missing out on a comp that's 20 mins from my house. And good events too


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 13, 2013)

Cameron, 

9m2) Events with 15 or fewer competitors must have at most two rounds.
Pyraminx should easily get more than 15 competitors so 3 rounds k <3

Any Melbourne cuber willing to order me a white Weilong? http://speedcubeshop.com/moyu-weilong?filter_name=moyu weilong

$8AUD+shipping.

Sale ends later today


----------



## ottozing (Sep 13, 2013)

Sounds awesome  Looking forward to it. I personally would like 6x6 and 7x7 as events but it's entirely up to you/what everyone else wants.


----------



## TimMc (Sep 13, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Any Melbourne cuber willing to order me a white Weilong?



Done.

Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 13, 2013)

TimMc said:


> Done.
> 
> Tim.



Cheers Tim.

Tim.


----------



## ShadowCuber (Sep 17, 2013)

Attending this competition maybe a bit hard for a few of us, due to our final VCE exams starting in less than two weeks from that date.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 17, 2013)

ShadowCuber said:


> Attending this competition maybe a bit hard for a few of us, due to our final VCE exams starting in less than two weeks from that date.



Unless you're aiming for a really difficult to get into course, you shouldn't need to study literally every day in the months leading up to it. I'm doing one year 12 subject, so a very low workload, but I couldn't imagine studying as much as you propose (all day every day for over 2 weeks?)

Even with a busy study schedule like that, you should take days off so you don't get overloaded.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Sep 17, 2013)

Can't make the 12'th. Have fun guys.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 19, 2013)

Regarding the competition I'm trying to organise, *the date is going to have to be delayed.* Please don't book flights or anything before we have a confirmed date.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 19, 2013)

RCTACameron said:


> Regarding the competition I'm trying to organise, *the date is going to have to be delayed.* Please don't book flights or anything before we have a confirmed date.


That's... not good news. My year 12 exams are wrapped around the first weekend of November.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 20, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> That's... not good news. My year 12 exams are wrapped around the first weekend of November.



Yeah, I've realised that no matter what this competition is going to be hard to get to for anyone doing VCE. Unfortunately, we can't fix this.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 20, 2013)

RCTACameron said:


> Yeah, I've realised that no matter what this competition is going to be hard to get to for anyone doing VCE. Unfortunately, we can't fix this.


I think 95% of VCE exams are between the final week of October and the first week of November, so scheduling it November 10+ or October 20- would be preferred (on phone so don't have weekend dates available.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Sep 20, 2013)

I believe Nov 16th is the only Nov date we can do. Unless you want to push it out to early Dec.

I just saw that Melbourne cube day is on Nov 16th so all good...


----------



## andojay (Sep 30, 2013)

meet up before school holidays. end.. ?


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm waiting on a text from TimMc when my WeiLong arrives then I was planning on a meetup.


----------



## TimMc (Sep 30, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> I'm waiting on a text from TimMc when my WeiLong arrives then I was planning on a meetup.



There's something in my PO Box. Will pick it up on Wednesday. Not sure if it's the cubes.

Tim.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Sep 30, 2013)

meetup this week?


----------



## kosyer (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm free for a meetup, what date and who will be coming?


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Oct 2, 2013)

Cannot make it this week, going to Sydney


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm up for it. Hopefully TimMc can make it so I can get my timer and my cube. I can make any time this week if I find out soon.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Oct 2, 2013)

what day?


----------



## TimMc (Oct 2, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> I'm up for it. Hopefully TimMc can make it so I can get my timer and my cube. I can make any time this week if I find out soon.



I've got the cube. I'll have to take a look for the timer. Do you know which Month/Year and if there are any markings? It might have been mixed up with the rest of the timers... Are there any scratches on the back? I'm pretty sure that I scratched something like "FAIL" on one where the red light didn't work. Not sure though.

Might be able to make it to MC around 3-4pm on Saturday. I'm catching up with a friend at 5pm onward...

Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 2, 2013)

This happened recently, when the timer is on there's a black dot on the screen. That's the only thing I can remember.

My old timer which I also lost at a comp had Tim Major written on it faded, but that was about 2 years ago so I've said goodbye to that timer


----------



## joey (Oct 2, 2013)

I'll try come next year some time.


----------



## andojay (Oct 2, 2013)

Cool


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 2, 2013)

joey said:


> I'll try come next year some time.


When a two day comp is on maybe?


----------



## joey (Oct 2, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> When a two day comp is on maybe?



Sure.


----------



## andojay (Oct 2, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> When a two day comp is on maybe?



nah nah
winter...
june...


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 2, 2013)

I hope next 2 day comp I can convince TimMc into running 3 rounds of Pyraminx. It had the third most amount of competitors after 2x2 and 3x3 at AusNats, is one of the fastest to run and most closely competitive event in Australia, yet it had less rounds than 4x4 and OH which both take longer to run and have a clear winner every competition.

I'm definitely not saying this just because it's my main event


----------



## joey (Oct 2, 2013)

andojay said:


> nah nah
> winter...
> june...



winter is too soon!
june is too far!


----------



## cubecraze1 (Oct 2, 2013)

joey said:


> winter is too soon!
> june is too far!



Winter is June!


----------



## joey (Oct 2, 2013)

cubecraze1 said:


> Winter is June!



Australia is so broken.


----------



## Dene (Oct 2, 2013)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Cannot make it this week, going to Sydney



Woot, me too!


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 3, 2013)

Meetup tomorrow 12pm Melbourne Central.

Be there or be cube.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm here near the food court.


----------



## andojay (Oct 5, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> I'm here near the food court.



Sure. . Where?


----------



## Aceno20 (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi everyone.
I'm Nihal. I'm pretty new to the speedcubing community. I joined the forum last year, but wasn't active on it at all. 
I've been cubing for about a year or so. I started in June last year, and continued for a while. I had to migrate to Australia, so I stopped cubing after I came here. I've picked it up again, and it's been pretty fun. 
I'm in year 11 as of now, and I'm taking VCE. Some of my other interests are basketball, reading, and I also like looking up japanese phrases. Tried to teach myself once, suffice to say it didn't go well. Oh, and I also like watching anime. 
anyway, I'll leave it at that!
Nice to meet everyone!


----------



## TimMc (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi Nihal! There are two competitions coming up!


----------



## Aceno20 (Oct 18, 2013)

Yeah! I saw that on the WCA website. I'll definitely try and come for one of them, if not both!


----------



## Dene (Oct 19, 2013)

Awesome! We'll see you there 

My advice: Get involved! Come up and ask if you can help with judging, and we can teach you and you'll get the opportunity to meet a lot more people that way.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Oct 19, 2013)

Hello and welcome Nihal


----------



## pappas (Oct 19, 2013)

wow it's been a while since I've used this forum.
I probably can't come to any comps etc. until after VCE  
How often are meetups happening?

Welcome Nihal!
Don't give up on learning Japanese by the way. Teaching yourself is very doable.
日本語を練習すればするほど、自信も出てくるよ


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Oct 19, 2013)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> wow it's been a while since I've used this forum.
> I probably can't come to any comps etc. until after VCE
> How often are meetups happening?
> 
> ...



what are the 5th and 6th characters?
kanji?


----------



## Dene (Oct 19, 2013)

CJF2L 1 said:


> what are the 5th and 6th characters?
> kanji?



Kanji: 日本語 練習 自信 出
Hiragana: を すればするほど、も てくるよ


----------



## Aceno20 (Oct 20, 2013)

Dene said:


> Awesome! We'll see you there
> 
> My advice: Get involved! Come up and ask if you can help with judging, and we can teach you and you'll get the opportunity to meet a lot more people that way.



How exactly do I get involved in the judging? Do I just ask the one who's organising if there's anything I can help with?


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 20, 2013)

Just approach one of the important looking people offering to judge/run, they'll help you out from there


----------



## Aceno20 (Oct 20, 2013)

That seems easy enough.


----------



## Dene (Oct 20, 2013)

I'll be the one wearing the World Championships shirt with "STAFF" on the back


----------



## Dene (Nov 2, 2013)

WEEEEEE I finally got that evasive sub4 on 7x7!!!


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 2, 2013)

Dene said:


> WEEEEEE I finally got that evasive sub4 on 7x7!!!



Do you mean you're averaging sub 4? Because you have an official 4:00 single so I assumed you'd had sub 4 single before :O

Nice job, what're you averaging for Square-1 by the way? Jayden/Richie are mid 20, Daryl and you are also mid 20? If so, podium gonna be close.


----------



## Dene (Nov 3, 2013)

Nope, single >.< . That one at Ausnats was a PB. 

Not doing square-1. Five solves a week for the weekly comp isn't enough; I'm half forgetting all my algorithms. I'll often hesitate, or forget, or start with one algorithm then finish with a different algorithm >.<


----------



## ShadowCuber (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey guys, I've missed my cubing hobby . How has everyone been, its been a while since my last post three months ago, has there been any real major changes, records broken? But now I'm back and ready to cube after a year of studying for VCE and today has finally marked my freedom from studying and exams for now!


----------



## ottozing (Nov 14, 2013)

I know this is a bit late notice but..... anyone interested in a day before comp meetup?


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 14, 2013)

As in tomorrow? Ok, Melbourne Central 4pm?


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 14, 2013)

Also, if meetup today, Cameron pls come and bring USB


----------



## ottozing (Nov 14, 2013)

I think I'm able to show up around 5, I'll ask mum if any earlier is possible when I see her later today.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 14, 2013)

Can anyone else who is considering coming please post in this thread with a rough time?


----------



## kirtpro (Nov 15, 2013)

Could come at 4


----------



## ottozing (Nov 15, 2013)

I'll be there anytime between 5 and 5:30. Can't possibly get in earlier unfortunately :/


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 15, 2013)

I'll get there around 4pm then. Message a few cubers on facebook, I only have a couple.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 16, 2013)

Bummer, never knew there was a pre comp meetup.

Wait nvm, couldn't have made it, I had exam that went from 3pm to 5:15pm.


----------



## Dene (Nov 16, 2013)

Ya if I had known I could have delivered a few jerseys the day before >.< 

I vote we have a meetup sometime in the near future which Jason can attend so I can get him his jersey.


----------



## DJsoliana (Nov 17, 2013)

Hey guy, just a general message to everyone who is free around december that would like to come to a school and help kids learn how to solve a rubik cubes. I'll make a simple step by step rubik cube guide which ill have printed out on paper. It will be as basic layer-by-layer as I can think of with small algs and basic notation. If you have any ideas feel free to email me I don't have a date as of yet but i know that the class has about 20 students and the school is in richmond. I'll post more details here when i hear back from the teacher.

If you want advanced information feel free to email me at [email protected] or text me if you have my mobile number


----------



## JasonK (Nov 18, 2013)

Meetup on Sunday 24th or 1st. Who's interested?


----------



## notfeliks (Nov 18, 2013)

Would anyone in Brisbane or the surrounding areas be interested in a meetup some time? Or even a comp?


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 18, 2013)

notfeliks said:


> Would anyone in Brisbane or the surrounding areas be interested in a meetup some time? Or even a comp?



All Brisbane needs for a comp is a good venue, school or something. Then maybe a small rego fee of about $10 to pay for, or at least help pay for delegate's flights/accomo.


----------



## KarlCubing (Nov 18, 2013)

notfeliks said:


> Would anyone in Brisbane or the surrounding areas be interested in a meetup some time? Or even a comp?



A competition in Brisbane would be so awesome. There was a meetup last Saturday though  I may be able to help out making the competition and I could get some friends to help also.


----------



## notfeliks (Nov 18, 2013)

KarlCubing said:


> A competition in Brisbane would be so awesome. There was a meetup last Saturday though  I may be able to help out making the competition and I could get some friends to help also.



Oh? Can you PM me when you know of another? I'd love to come


----------



## KarlCubing (Nov 18, 2013)

notfeliks said:


> Oh? Can you PM me when you know of another? I'd love to come



Sure


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 18, 2013)

JasonK said:


> Meetup on Sunday 24th or 1st. Who's interested?



Yep.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Nov 18, 2013)

yep



i was thinking also have a meetup early-mid december as like a 'end of school/uni, feliks and i's birthday'
perhaps on a weekday? 
let me know what you think


----------



## Dene (Nov 18, 2013)

Awesome let's do it either this Sunday or next.


----------



## sunnycoaster (Nov 18, 2013)

Im sure all Brisbane cubers would be willing to pay way more than $10 (more like 30-50) if we can just have a WCA comp! 

If money is an issue for the delegate, then trust me when i say it, Brisbane cubers would be very willing to pay more money than you think for a WCA competition


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 18, 2013)

sunnycoaster said:


> Im sure all Brisbane cubers would be willing to pay way more than $10 (more like 30-50) if we can just have a WCA comp!
> 
> If money is an issue for the delegate, then trust me when i say it, Brisbane cubers would be very willing to pay more money than you think for a WCA competition



$10 and $30 is not the difference between having a comp and not having a comp. Having a venue and not having a venue is the difference


----------



## sunnycoaster (Nov 18, 2013)

Well if cant find a free venue then surely we will have to hire one.... Which means the extra money could make the difference. I guess i'm kinda pushing it now....

What i was trying to say is there is alot of people who really want a comp, and would happily help out


----------



## Dene (Nov 18, 2013)

Ok but let's not spam the Melbourne thread about this. There is a Brisbane thread somewhere too.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 19, 2013)

Meetup is a yes for me, and "Apansy" from IRC is gonna come, woo!


----------



## 78BFE (Nov 19, 2013)

Dene said:


> WEEEEEE I finally got that evasive sub4 on 7x7!!!



and I can't even get sub-4 on 4x4.


----------



## Apansy (Nov 19, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Meetup is a yes for me, and "Apansy" from IRC is gonna come, woo!



It is an almost certain, not a yes. :>


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 19, 2013)

Do you want me to publicise this on Facebook or something?

Pretty sure many more will come.


----------



## Dene (Nov 19, 2013)

Ok, make it for this Sunday. Put on fb for moar peeps


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 19, 2013)

Meetup Sunday 24th

timmajor
Dene
Jason
Jarvis
Glen (Apansy)
Josh
Christian
?


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 19, 2013)

Josh is going according to fb event

Maybes are Hansen, Erim and Duy


----------



## andojay (Nov 19, 2013)

i was about to say, i wouldn't be able to make it because of work.. but then I realised I have work from 5pm-close.


----------



## Dene (Nov 21, 2013)

Awesome. I'll try and get there early around 11 to reserve our good seats in front of Obento.


----------



## bran (Nov 21, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Meetup Sunday 24th
> 
> timmajor
> Dene
> ...



Me, I'll get there around 1:30 in the afternoon.
And my friend too.


----------



## Dene (Nov 21, 2013)

Well I don't remember who you are but awesome! Looks like we'll have a good contingent this Sunday.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Nov 21, 2013)

Dene said:


> Well I don't remember who you are but awesome! Looks like we'll have a good contingent this Sunday.


about time!


----------



## bran (Nov 21, 2013)

Dene said:


> Well I don't remember who you are but awesome! Looks like we'll have a good contingent this Sunday.



I got 4th at cupcake cubing if that helps. Anyway looking forward to meeting everyone there and get to know you guys a bit


----------



## hkpnkp (Nov 21, 2013)

ShadowCuber said:


> Hey guys, I've missed my cubing hobby . How has everyone been, its been a while since my last post three months ago, has there been any real major changes, records broken? But now I'm back and ready to cube after a year of studying for VCE and today has finally marked my freedom from studying and exams for now!



records
3x3 oh single - faz
5x5 average- faz
3x3 average(OMG)- faz


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 21, 2013)

bran said:


> I got 4th at cupcake cubing if that helps. Anyway looking forward to meeting everyone there and get to know you guys a bit



When I first met you, I thought you only started cubing a few months prior to your first comp. I thought that was crazy being nearly sub 10, but it turns out you have started a while ago


----------



## bran (Nov 21, 2013)

god of rubic 2 said:


> When I first met you, I thought you only started cubing a few months prior to your first comp. I thought that was crazy being nearly sub 10, but it turns out you have started a while ago



Why does everyone think that I'm nearly sub-10? I'm not, I'd be surprised if I get sub-10 in the next six months.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 22, 2013)

bran said:


> Why does everyone think that I'm nearly sub-10? I'm not, I'd be surprised if I get sub-10 in the next six months.



Well you sort of are, since you are most definitely sub 11. So next is sub 10 

And you have a sub 10 AO 12, so I would say you are getting there.


----------



## bran (Nov 22, 2013)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Well you sort of are, since *you are most definitely sub 11*. So next is sub 10
> 
> And you have a sub 10 AO 12, so I would say you are getting there.



It would have been true if you said it a week or so ago but now,sadly, I'm having trouble getting sub-12


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 22, 2013)

eugh, no trains on my line this weekend. I'll try to work out buses or something blehh


----------



## Dene (Nov 22, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> eugh, no trains on my line this weekend. I'll try to work out buses or something blehh



Oooh bummer, pain in the arse. There should be replacement buses for the line though?


----------



## JasonK (Nov 22, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> eugh, no trains on my line this weekend. I'll try to work out buses or something blehh



Buses replacing trains on the Werribee and Williamstown lines


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 22, 2013)

Nuuuuuuuuu, a mate is having a birthday party this Sunday. Guess I'll skip this meetup then :'(


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 22, 2013)

JasonK said:


> Buses replacing trains on the Werribee and Williamstown lines



Trust me, buses suck. It makes a 45 minute trip 1 and a half hours, or more. Luckily I saw Andrea when buying **** at safeway so I have a ride


----------



## JasonK (Nov 22, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Trust me, buses suck. It makes a 45 minute trip 1 and a half hours, or more. Luckily I saw Andrea when buying **** at safeway so I have a ride



You don't need to tell me how bad buses are...


----------



## Apansy (Nov 23, 2013)

I can't come tomorrow :c My parents postponed an outing that is memory of a relative, it was meant to be today but not everybody could make it. Sorry guys, I was really looking forward to meeting everybody.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 23, 2013)

Might go.

Tim.


----------



## Dene (Nov 23, 2013)

Awesome!

Bummer Jarvis 

I'll be there in about an hour. See you all later.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 23, 2013)

Might not go. I have a cold. Best not to spread it to fellow cubers.

Tim.


----------



## JasonK (Nov 23, 2013)

Should get there about 12:15. See you guys soon.


----------



## Dene (Nov 24, 2013)

argh, missed the connecting train at Southern Cross by 10 seconds, literally. The doors to the Craigieburn train were closing just as my train came to a stop  . And then followed the 20 minute wait >.< Could have stayed a bit longer!


----------



## andojay (Nov 24, 2013)

TimMc said:


> Might not go. I have a cold. Best not to spread it to fellow cubers.
> 
> Tim.


you probably caught that from yy
hope you feel better soon


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 27, 2013)

Hansen declares meetup in December.

One where Dene can come.

And this time I'm for sure going.


----------



## Dene (Nov 28, 2013)

Yes, I should be available any time in December. Whatever suits everyone else.


----------



## andojay (Nov 28, 2013)

I push for Saturday meetups


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 28, 2013)

7th, 14th, 21st, 28th are the Saturdays in December.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Nov 28, 2013)

21st?


----------



## deathmaths11 (Nov 29, 2013)

god of rubic 2 said:


> 7th, 14th, 21st, 28th are the Saturdays in December.



I won't be able to make it next saturday. Anytime saturday 14th, 21th, 28th should be fine and sundays as well. But l am sure someone will have family plans or something else. Make a time in the weekdays where stuff might not get interrupted. I prefer next monday to friday. Also around lunchtime as well since people normally come at that time.


----------



## Dene (Nov 29, 2013)

For me personally weekdays are no good; I have work.


----------



## deathmaths11 (Nov 30, 2013)

Dene said:


> For me personally weekdays are no good; I have work.



ok, weekends then since you have work. Make it next sunday if possible guys? Or the weekend after next week if time and day not suitable for anyone?


----------



## andojay (Dec 3, 2013)

who's up for a meetup 14th?


----------



## deathmaths11 (Dec 4, 2013)

andojay said:


> who's up for a meetup 14th?



That sounds fine to me at the moment. I need to know if Dene can come or not.


----------



## bran (Dec 4, 2013)

andojay said:


> who's up for a meetup 14th?



Me


----------



## Dene (Dec 4, 2013)

Works fine for me, although I'd have to leave fairly early (2:30ish).


----------



## JasonK (Dec 4, 2013)

Working


----------



## bran (Dec 9, 2013)

Is the meet up on 14th still on?


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Dec 9, 2013)

Yep I'll come.


----------



## bran (Dec 9, 2013)

Who else is coming? I'm guessing Andrea will come (as she suggested the date) and Hansen and Dene will probably come too.


----------



## Dene (Dec 9, 2013)

I'll be there.


----------



## deathmaths11 (Dec 9, 2013)

Dene said:


> I'll be there.



Dene, if you are coming then l am going to come as well. What time will you be coming and what time will you be leaving? From your previous post, you said you will be leaving around 2:30pm, is that true?


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Dec 9, 2013)

You have updated your sig Hansen. Good work (Y)


----------



## deathmaths11 (Dec 10, 2013)

god of rubic 2 said:


> You have updated your sig Hansen. Good work (Y)



You have good observation jarvi, good on ya!


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 11, 2013)

Meetup 11am Melbourne Central

-Zane
-Glen (Apansy)
-Ando
-Josh
-Dene
-Me
-Feliks
-Nick Pappas
-Jarvis
-Hansen
-Chris Wilkinson
-Raza (Bran) +2 or +4
-Nathan
-???


----------



## Dene (Dec 11, 2013)

11am = extra for experts


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 11, 2013)

If I wake up in time I'll definitely come for 11am


----------



## deathmaths11 (Dec 11, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> If I wake up in time I'll definitely come for 11am



Same goes for me. I just need to make sure l will wake up in time and get there in time to see Dene at least. l might need to use my alarm clock for once in a long time.


----------



## bran (Dec 11, 2013)

A couple of my friends might also tag along.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 11, 2013)

bran said:


> A couple of my friends might also tag along.





bran said:


> A couple of my friends might also tag along



So 4?


----------



## bran (Dec 11, 2013)

Sorry I'm on my iPod so didn't notice that I posted it twice, my bad


----------



## andojay (Dec 11, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Meetup 12pm Melbourne Central
> 
> -Dene
> -Me
> ...



i like how you forget me. who suggested the date

also josh n nathan liked my post on fb . so assumption they will attend

omg pappas!
@dene i'll try to be there around then


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 12, 2013)

andojay said:


> i like how you forget me. who suggested the date
> 
> also josh n nathan liked my post on fb . so assumption they will attend
> 
> ...



I didn't list you because everyone knew you were coming. yeah I forgot sorry.

Maybe I should clean out the friends list of my cubing facebook and start using it again hmm...

Added you, Josh and Nathan. Who's Nathan by the way?


----------



## Apansy (Dec 12, 2013)

How late are we going till? I might be able to make it, it all depends on how long my tennis goes for. Anyhow, hopefully I will be able to go. Fingers crossed.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Dec 12, 2013)

Usually until around 5?

Depends on everyone else.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Dec 12, 2013)

i may come depending on stuff


----------



## Dene (Dec 12, 2013)

Now if just Zane comes it's totally a party!!!!


----------



## andojay (Dec 12, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Who's Nathan by the way?


Nathan Box-Billet


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 12, 2013)

Hahah, I should be attending.


----------



## Dene (Dec 12, 2013)

Weeeeeeeeeeeee see ya'll tomorrow!


----------



## TimMc (Dec 13, 2013)

I'll be there... 

Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 13, 2013)

woo Tim.

So how many Skewbs? Feliks, Dene, who else?


----------



## TimMc (Dec 13, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> woo Tim.
> 
> So how many Skewbs? Feliks, Dene, who else?



Do you have spare ones?

I'm borrowing Avon's atm... some LanLan I think. I can't remember how to solve it >.<

Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 13, 2013)

I have quite a lot.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 18, 2013)

I have a stackmat. Describe it and I'll give it to you.


----------



## Logical101 (Dec 18, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> I have a stackmat. Describe it and I'll give it to you.



a stack mat looks peculiarly like a stack mat
good enough?


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 19, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> I have a stackmat. Describe it and I'll give it to you.


Gooooood. It is in good condition, fairly sure one of the digits of the clock is smudged black.


----------



## Dene (Dec 23, 2013)

So are we going to have another meetup sometime soon? I'm on break for 2 weeks and getting bored already. Any day suits me.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 23, 2013)

Zane_C said:


> Gooooood. It is in good condition, fairly sure one of the digits of the clock is smudged black.



Yes, it's yours.




Dene said:


> So are we going to have another meetup sometime soon? I'm on break for 2 weeks and getting bored already. Any day suits me.



How about the 27th? (going to the cricket 26th)
Practise Square-1 when you're bored


----------



## Dene (Dec 23, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> How about the 27th? (going to the cricket 26th)
> Practise Square-1 when you're bored



Naw I don't wanna put in the effort for a couple of weeks when I'm just gonna suck anyway.

Friday works for me (of course, I did say any day  ). More importantly, who wants to come along with me and watch the Wellington Phoenix beat the Melbourne Heart afterwards?  (this is mainly just a joke; I'm pretty sure there are no A-League fans here, but I'll be going anyway...).


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 23, 2013)

Dene said:


> Naw I don't wanna put in the effort for a couple of weeks when I'm just gonna suck anyway.
> 
> Friday works for me (of course, I did say any day  ). More importantly, who wants to come along with me and watch the Wellington Phoenix beat the Melbourne Heart afterwards?  (this is mainly just a joke; I'm pretty sure there are no A-League fans here, but I'll be going anyway...).



We've spoken about Soccer (or Football for you) at meetups before 

But I'm a no for that match thanks.


----------



## pappas (Dec 24, 2013)

The 27th is fine for me. 

Also, I'm having a beat of a clean up. 
I'm hoping to sell/trade: 
- transparent 222 (not sure what brand) 
- black sheng-en F2 333 
- 4 black 333's (not sure about the brands)
- black 444 (not sure what brand)
- black 555 (i think it's a YJ)
- black pyraminx (once again not sure what brand)
- stackmat timer (it's pretty beat up but still works)

All cubes are $2 each, and the timer is $5. 
They're rather dated, however I figured someone might want them. 
PM me if your interested. I'll bring them to the next meetup.


----------



## Dene (Dec 25, 2013)

Ok so, who else is interested in a meetup on Friday? Afaik we have only three at this stage >.<


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Dec 25, 2013)

27th is fine for me


----------



## andojay (Dec 25, 2013)

Sorry guys, I gotta drop my dad off at the airport and work later that day


----------



## Dene (Dec 26, 2013)

So far:
Pappas
Major
Jarvis
Dene

Anyone else? I think we should aim for at least a few more


----------



## JasonK (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm working


----------



## pappas (Dec 26, 2013)

Actually, I can't go tomorrow. Sorry guys


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 26, 2013)

Ok nevermind guess we won't do it tomorrow.


----------



## Dene (Dec 26, 2013)

Ya mebe some other time. Does Saturday or Sunday sound better to anyone?


----------



## andojay (Dec 26, 2013)

Dene said:


> So far:
> Pappas
> Major
> Jarvis
> ...



plus Joshua (he posted on the FB group) that he is very likey to attend



Dene said:


> Ya mebe some other time. Does Saturday or Sunday sound better to anyone?



Saturday sounds good to me.


----------



## Dene (Dec 26, 2013)

andojay said:


> plus Joshua (he posted on the FB group) that he is very likey to attend



Ok well can someone tell him tomorrow is cancelled then


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 27, 2013)

Extreme fire danger where our property is so we may not go. Is meetup tomorrow happening?
Dene, Andrea who else?


----------



## Dene (Dec 27, 2013)

Perhaps we should aim for Sunday, Monday or Tuesday. Everyone seems to have disappeared from the forums >.<


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 27, 2013)

Peopoe having lives, smh


----------



## Dene (Dec 27, 2013)

Eh wut, what's a life? Sounds like I'm missing out on something


----------



## andojay (Dec 27, 2013)

yeh i cant tomorrow/today (Saturday)... 
hrmm monday i might be heading into the city to do rockclimbing after work
tuesday is NYE...


----------



## ottozing (Jan 8, 2014)

Anyone down for a meetup this friday?


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 8, 2014)

-GJayden
-Me
-Jarvis
-
-


----------



## ottozing (Jan 8, 2014)

Jarvis said he'll come as well (I'm staying with him so yeah)....


----------



## Dene (Apr 20, 2014)

What's going on? Long weekend and no one has arranged a meetup? I guess it's too late for tomorrow now, but we have another long weekend coming up. How about a meetup next Saturday?


----------



## Dene (Apr 23, 2014)

Not a single person? Gee wizz, speedcubing in Melbourne is dead.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 23, 2014)

Sorry Dene I have plans+copious amounts of homework of which I should at least do some.


----------



## JasonK (Apr 23, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Sorry Dene I have plans+copious amounts of homework of which I should at least do some.



^Basically this


----------



## andojay (Apr 29, 2014)

Sorry Dene, I haven't checked the forum for a while

But meetup Saturday?


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 29, 2014)

Maybe Saturday, got very little hw now.

But Jason can't make Saturdays so maybe Sunday?


----------



## JasonK (Apr 29, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Maybe Saturday, got very little hw now.
> 
> But Jason can't make Saturdays so maybe Sunday?



At the moment I can't make Sundays either. Uni Mon-Thu, Fri off, work Sat+Sun.

So yeah, not much chance I'll get to a meetup in the near future.


----------



## Dene (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm in New Zealand this weekend.


----------



## andojay (Apr 29, 2014)

Dene said:


> I'm in New Zealand this weekend.



oh no. we can't have a meetup without Dene!


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Apr 30, 2014)

i can't make this weekend


----------



## andojay (Apr 30, 2014)

So, on Saturday this weekend we got.. 
Major (busy)
Liam
ando, 
Jarvis 

should we try for next weekend instead??


Edit: never mind. Not enough people. Let's try for next week.


----------



## bran (May 3, 2014)

I should be able to come
Haven't really cubed in the last month or so, maybe it will motivate me to get back into seriously cubing again


----------



## CJF2L 1 (May 22, 2014)

we need to have a meet-up before Melbourne Winter 2014
in 2-3 weeks so there is enough people


----------



## Dene (May 25, 2014)

I'm available the next two weekends. After that, I'm AWOL


----------



## andojay (May 27, 2014)

I'm free this weekend! 
Meet up on Saturday please??


----------



## Dene (May 28, 2014)

Actually I'm going to the movies mid Saturday afternoon, so it'd suit me just fine to come to a meetup beforehand.


----------



## bran (May 28, 2014)

Put me down as a maybe


----------



## andojay (May 28, 2014)

Dene said:


> Actually I'm going to the movies mid Saturday afternoon, so it'd suit me just fine to come to a meetup beforehand.


okay, 

what time?

BTW, Buses will be replacing trains between Werribee and Newport on the Werribee line


----------



## Dene (May 29, 2014)

Dunno, depends when I wake up >.< Usually around midday I'd be able to get there. But there is once again a severe lack of interest, unless there's lots of interest on fb.


----------



## TimMc (May 29, 2014)

I'll probably go 

Tim.


----------



## Dene (May 29, 2014)

Sweeeeeet in this case lets make it definite. Meetup at Melbourne Central, usual seats in front of Obento, at around midday. I'll get there as soon as I've been to the gym


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 2, 2014)

Just saw David Edwards on the train, he's keen on a comp but he often has work when comps are on. We need to schedule a comp or at least meet up that David can make!


----------



## TimMc (Jun 2, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Just saw David Edwards on the train, he's keen on a comp but he often has work when comps are on. We need to schedule a comp or at least meet up that David can make!



Sunday @ Melb Winter?


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jun 7, 2014)

meet up sat before melb winter ?


----------



## Jpn (Jun 20, 2014)

Hey guys... Introduce me, hendra. I just get back to rubik now after a long time. I live in sydney, but i can't go to melb at the moment to see the comps as i'm a student here.. Nice to know you guys!

Ps: i sell dayan rubik cube as well..


----------



## andojay (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi Hendra 

welcome, did you know we have Australian Nationals in Sydney?


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jun 24, 2014)

CJF2L 1 said:


> meet up sat before melb winter ?



anyone want to come?


----------



## Jpn (Jun 25, 2014)

andojay said:


> Hi Hendra
> 
> welcome, did you know we have Australian Nationals in Sydney?



Hi andojay, i just know it now. thanks to you. but i'll probably come as a spectator. my average is still 29sec. so slow..





need rubik? call/text: +61452626511


----------



## andojay (Jun 26, 2014)

Jpn said:


> Hi andojay, i just know it now. thanks to you. but i'll probably come as a spectator. my average is still 29sec. so slow..



There is no such thing as too slow  
Check out my WCA profile, I was nearly 3 minutes when I first started 

Plus,if you compete at AusNats 2014, then in AusNats2015, 


Spoiler



You could get most improved + certificate you competed at Nationals :tu


----------



## Jpn (Jun 30, 2014)

andojay said:


> There is no such thing as too slow
> Check out my WCA profile, I was nearly 3 minutes when I first started
> 
> Plus,if you compete at AusNats 2014, then in AusNats2015,
> ...



Lol! very interesting offer.. i'll check when is the last day for registration. maybe i'll join.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 30, 2014)

HEY KIDDIES

Meetup 5:30 onwards Friday? Jay getting to Melbourne Central at 6-6:30ish and he's a little kiddie so I gotta go pick him up.

Who's down?


----------



## kirtpro (Jul 30, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> HEY KIDDIES
> 
> Meetup 5:30 onwards Friday? Jay getting to Melbourne Central at 6-6:30ish and he's a little kiddie so I gotta go pick him up.
> 
> Who's down?



yea ok


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 1, 2014)

Jay's flight wouldn't get in until after 6:30 so he wouldn't make it to the meetup until after 7. In case anyone other yhan Kirt was going to come but didn't post, no meetup


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Aug 31, 2014)

meetup on holidays? post week/day preferences


----------



## Dene (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm keen. Don't know when the holidays are. Obviously I can only do weekends.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Oct 28, 2014)

how about a meet either next saturday before mcd14 or sometime over the long weekend (1-4nov)?
its been ages since the last one


----------



## ottozing (Jan 26, 2015)

Tim Major said:


> HEY KIDDIES
> 
> Meetup 5:30 onwards Friday? Jay getting to Melbourne Central at 6-6:30ish and he's a little kiddie so I gotta go pick him up.
> 
> Who's down?



Yeah this is happening again Friday before the comp. I get in around 4 so meetup so I'd likely rock up before 5 or so. Who's down?


----------



## Faz (Jan 26, 2015)

Yep keen


----------



## kirtpro (Jan 26, 2015)

I'll go


----------



## Dene (Jan 26, 2015)

If I finish work early enough I'll pop around for a couple of hours.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 26, 2015)

siq 

maybe


----------



## epride17 (Jan 28, 2015)

I should be able to make it


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 29, 2015)

aight I'll try get there about 5 :^)


----------



## Dene (Jan 29, 2015)

Usual place?

I think there's a good chance I'll be out of work early.


----------



## Faz (Jan 29, 2015)

Yeah just around the food court somewhere sounds good.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 29, 2015)

Also 18+ people wanna watch Aus vs Korea in some pub tomorrow night?


----------



## pappas (Jan 30, 2015)

I finish work at 5:30 so I'll pop in to show I'm still alive. 

If someone could bring a spare pyraminx for me to use a bit that would be appreciated!

@Tim, would like to but busy


----------



## OLLiver (Nov 20, 2015)

Hey cubers in Melbourne/Victoria
As the the end of the year is nearly here, hows about we organise a meetup at Melbourne central?
I am not 100% sure when school exams finish in Australia so feedback is appreciated.
I was thinking December 12/13 weekend?


----------



## Dene (Nov 24, 2015)

Anytime except during the Sydney comp should work for me. You'd get more response posting on the facebook page though. I don't use fb so I can't do it, but if you do, and you organise something, make sure you come back here and let me know


----------



## OLLiver (Nov 25, 2015)

Dene said:


> Anytime except during the Sydney comp should work for me. You'd get more response posting on the facebook page though. I don't use fb so I can't do it, but if you do, and you organise something, make sure you come back here and let me know



You wouldn't happen to have the link to this Facebook page by any chance? I will be sure to post it here if I am successful


----------



## TimMc (Nov 25, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> You wouldn't happen to have the link to this Facebook page by any chance? I will be sure to post it here if I am successful



https://www.facebook.com/SpeedcubingAustralia


----------



## Dene (Dec 19, 2015)

What happened about setting up a meetup? Anyone up for some time next week?


----------



## OLLiver (Apr 8, 2016)

Cube meetup confirmed at melbourne central foodcourt at 1:00PM Tomorrow(saturday)
Come along to hangout/meetup cubers!


----------



## hamfaceman (Apr 8, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> Cube meetup confirmed at melbourne central foodcourt at 1:00PM Tomorrow(saturday)
> Come along to hangout/meetup cubers!


Any word on who's coming?


----------



## OLLiver (Apr 8, 2016)

hamfaceman said:


> Any word on who's coming?


Me, I think rhys campbell is and someone else whos name i forget


----------



## RhysC (Apr 9, 2016)

Welp it was only me and Olliver


----------



## OLLiver (Apr 9, 2016)

RhysC said:


> Welp it was only me and Olliver


Hey man they missed out on a lot.
Team factory solves
3 9X9 Solves
PLL fun
fantastic dumplings


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 23, 2016)

Hey everyone hope you're all doing well. I've noticed that the attendance of recent Aussie comps has skyrocketed, yet this forum looks less active than I remember it... in 2013. Do meetups still happen in Melbourne? How do Aussie cubers even communicate these days? Facebook?


----------



## ottozing (Apr 23, 2016)

Zane_C said:


> Hey everyone hope you're all doing well. I've noticed that the attendance of recent Aussie comps has skyrocketed, yet this forum looks less active than I remember it... in 2013. Do meetups still happen in Melbourne? How do Aussie cubers even communicate these days? Facebook?



Ayy, it's been a while! Obviously I'm not a Melbourne cuber, but I know that this thread doesn't get too much action and the facebook group is just as dead. I think nowadays most cubers here are either too busy with uni or too young to be on the forums


----------



## RhysC (Apr 23, 2016)

Zane_C said:


> Hey everyone hope you're all doing well. I've noticed that the attendance of recent Aussie comps has skyrocketed, yet this forum looks less active than I remember it... in 2013. Do meetups still happen in Melbourne? How do Aussie cubers even communicate these days? Facebook?



Meetups still happen! Especially in Melbourne Central as always. I just think a lot of the cubers who used to meet up a lot are in year12/uni so not as many people do them anymore

People still use this thread to organise them.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 23, 2016)

Zane_C said:


> Hey everyone hope you're all doing well. I've noticed that the attendance of recent Aussie comps has skyrocketed, yet this forum looks less active than I remember it... in 2013. Do meetups still happen in Melbourne? How do Aussie cubers even communicate these days? Facebook?


There's an Oceanic bld group chat on Facebook. We'd be keen to add you if you want to join.
As a non-Australian that's all I've got.


----------



## Faz (Apr 23, 2016)

Zane_C said:


> Hey everyone hope you're all doing well. I've noticed that the attendance of recent Aussie comps has skyrocketed, yet this forum looks less active than I remember it... in 2013. Do meetups still happen in Melbourne? How do Aussie cubers even communicate these days? Facebook?



Yep comps kinda replaced meetups. That, and the people who used to go to meetups are all grown up now. There are so so many young kids at competitions, but at one stage, we were those young kids.  Cubing is still as fun as ever though!


----------



## Dene (Apr 24, 2016)

Zane me boy. Meetups stopped happening when people like you stopped coming  . The old crew never got replaced, and these new kids are spoiled with competitions, so I guess there's no motivation to have meetups anymore.


----------



## NathanBB97 (May 21, 2016)

Are there any speedcubers here who are studying at La Trobe University? I'm trying to start a club.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/LTURCC/


----------



## CARDISTRY (May 23, 2016)

Hey Melbourne Cubers !

We are running an epic show as part of the Melbourne Magic Festival at Northcote town hall called CARDISTRY CUBED. Cardistry are the Australian Junior Champions of Magic.

If your interested in Speed Cubing, Cardistry (playing card skillZ) and magic, CARDISTRY have combined all 3 for an epic show. If you think the latest spout of world record solving robot machines are impressive, you've not seen anything yet.

Show details and tickets are below, tickets are flying out the door. Discounts for groups.

http://melbournemagicfestival.com/speaker/cardistry-show/

https://www.facebook.com/events/1722680428000403/


----------



## EthanS (Jun 1, 2016)

Would a big Skype chat work? I don't have Skype but I've heard that 25 people can be in one call, more people could make it as well because you don't have to travel. It's not the same as meet ups but it would still be a great way to communicate with all of the Australian cubing community


----------



## hamfaceman (Jul 10, 2016)

Anyone up for a meetup at Central tomorrow?


----------



## AndPlagueFlowers (Aug 17, 2016)

Do people here still do meetups? I just got my first speedcube and would like to chat to others about how I can get into speedsolving


----------



## OLLiver (Sep 4, 2016)

Hmmm can't find a Speedcubing in Australia thread so this will have to do.
Just informing the friendly people of Australia of another (lol) cube store. It is Based in NZ with very good shipping rates to Australia and also all prices are in NZD so your money goes further due to the exchange rate e.g Moyu Weilong GTS is $21NZD = $20 AUD. 
The shipping rates to aus are better for bigger orders.
Check it out Cubes4Kiwis.co.nz


----------



## speed.talent (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi Melbourne Rubik's Cube people. We are looking to shoot a video within the next couple of weeks and need someone who can solve a Rubik's Cube rapidly. You would be required for a half day shoot at a studio in Melbourne. Pay would be $200 for approximately 4 hours. Please email [email protected] if you are interested.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 9, 2018)

Bit of a necropost in this old thread, but it's the only place I know of for this.

I'm moving house and looking to give away basically everything other than a 3x3, 5x5, Pyraminx and Skewb. 

I have a tub of puzzles that are mostly outdated speedcubing wise, but perfectly suitable if just starting out. How best should I go about giving these away, is there a Facebook page? Can give details on the mystery tub on request.


----------



## peterkip (Oct 9, 2018)

Hey Tim, Feliks at a recent comp sold a tub of puzzles for a few bucks each and donated the proceeds to charity


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 10, 2018)

Cheers Peter. Signed up for the comp at St Kevins, so if I get past the waiting listing I'll bring the puzzles along, could do the same thing as Feliks but giving the proceeds (if worthwhile) to Speedcubing Australia.


----------



## Faz (Oct 10, 2018)

^Don't feel like you need to give it away, I did that because I received most of the puzzles for free.

I thought I should also flag that I'll be bringing another entire box of puzzles to sell at SKC Spring - the proceeds will go to Speedcubing Australia. If you come along, feel free to put them in that box. Most of the stuff I'm bringing along is only 1 or 2 years old, but is already very outdated


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 10, 2018)

Faz said:


> ^Don't feel like you need to give it away, I did that because I received most of the puzzles for free.
> 
> I thought I should also flag that I'll be bringing another entire box of puzzles to sell at SKC Spring - the proceeds will go to Speedcubing Australia. If you come along, feel free to put them in that box. Most of the stuff I'm bringing along is only 1 or 2 years old, but is already very outdated



I think it'd be almost unfair to sell V-cubes, F2 and A5 3x3s, etc.

There's probably 3 more recent generations of every puzzle in this tub, and I'd care more about someone enjoying them than them sitting in storage unused/unsold.

I also might come to the St Kevins comp even if I don't get past the waiting list - just for the "nostalgia" from my year 4-6.


----------

